# Projekt Aurora:Das Ende



## Nobody 2.0 (8. Mai 2010)

Hi Leute 

hier seht ihr wie ein neuer PC entsteht.... So hies es als ich mit den Projekt begann. Doch irgendwie ist alles etwas größer geworden weshalb der 1. Post hier zu lesen ist.



Spoiler



, wie in vielen anderen  Tagebüchern auch. Aber Nobody macht es etwas anders. Es werden hier Dinge  erscheinen und vor kommen die es so in keinen anderen Tagebuch geben  wird so wird es natürlich auch die relativ beliebten  unterhaltungsbeiträge von mir geben. 
Das Ziel ist ein Rechner der Richtig viel Leisten kann aber in einer Form die man so nicht überall sieht und jeder Zeit aufrüstbar soll er sein. 
Um das zu erreichen werde ich wie schon leicht angedeutet, Wege gehen die Anfangs etwas komisch erscheinen. So gibt es zum Beispiel keinen wirklichen Plan was alles so passieren und kommen wird. Alles wird high live gemacht und entschieden.
Denoch gibt es schon so etwas wie ein Farb Schema. Die Farbe wird Grün mit einen Anteil von Blau werden. Das Case wird Schwarz sein.



Nun ist ein Mod geplant der sich von anderen in allen Dingen deutlich abhebt.
So möchte ich nun eine Stärkere Kühlung
Mehr Leistung
Und dennoch ein Leises System.

Aber dennoch möchte ich nicht all zu viel dafür investieren weswegen ich viel selber zusammen baue wenn es eben möglich ist.
Das ist nicht einfach aber egal das wird schon wie man immer zu sagen flegt wenn man vor großen Aufgaben steht.

So stellt euch Nobody nun sein neues Projekt vor; 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Der Aktuelle Zustand sieht so** aus;* Die Hardware läuft und die Wakü ist verbaut. Auch das Gehäuse ist relativ fertig angepasst. Nun kommt die Lautstärke an der Reihe. Die muss wie die Temperatur auch so tief wie es irgend möglich muss. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Eingesetzte Hardware;*
AMD 1055t x6 @ 3,9 Ghz
Asrock deluxe 3
4 Gb G.skill ripjaws Ram
3 Festplatten mit zusammen 2830 GB Ram
Antec True Power Netzteil mit 750 W
GTX 470 SLI von Evga


*Sponsoring:*

*An dieser Stelle Vielen Dank noch einmal an Aquatuning und Phobya für die freundliche Bereitstellung einiger Wakü komponenten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiterhin möchte ich mich auch bei der Firma Noisblocker bedanken die mir freundlicher weiße einige ihrer hochwertigen Produkte zur Verfügung gestellt haben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch geht mein Dank an Antec die mich mit einen ihrer hochwertigen Netzteile unterstützen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Besonders bedanken möchte ich mich auch noch bei Excelram für die Bereitstellung des Rams.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht zu Vergessen Natürlich die netten Leute von Coolaboratory



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Plannung*

_*Inhalt*_
Seite   1;                 Projekt Vorstellung (!)​ Seite   2;                 Ein Verlockendes Angebot
Seite   3;                 Eine 2. Graka ?
Seite   4;                 Zwischen Graaka und Netzteil
Seite   5;                 Nobody ringt um 50 €
Seite   6;                 Sparmöglichkeiten ?
Seite   7;                 zwischen Board und Licht. 
Seite   8;                 ein erster erfolg
Seite   9;                 die erste Änderung in form von 5770
Seite 10;               die Konfiguration steht !!! (!)
Seite 11-12;          ein Blick in die Zukunft (!)
Seite 13;               warten und beobachten
Seite 14;               letzte Vorbereitungen
Seite 15 - 16;        Einkaufen live !!!
Seite 17;               erster einkauf done
Seite 18 - 20;        nicht noch eine Frage.
Seite 21;                ja schaue da es kommt 
Seite 22;               noch mehr neue Bilder
Seite 23 - 25         noch ein paar Probleme (!)
Seite 26 - 27         erste Schritte
Seite 28                die neue im Bund
Seite 29 - 32;       die Konfig steht
Seite 33 - 42     ;      die Main... Frage
Seite 43                FAIL
Seite 44 - 52;       live Einkauf. (!)
Seite 53;               waiting for input
Seite 54 - 64;       *Begin des Moddings* (B)  (!)
Seite 65 - 67;       doch kein Fail; (!)
Seite 68;              Bilder update der 2. Bestellung (B)
Seite 69;              viele Bilder von Bestellung 3  (B)
Seite 70 - 72;      diese Tasten
Seite 73;             Bilder der letzten Bestellung 
Seite 74 - 80;      großes Problem und die Lösung von z3rb
Seite 82; Aufbau Update mit Bildern       (B)  (!)
Seite 85; neues Update mit neuen Bildern  (B)
Seite 87; mini Update mit neuen Bildern  (B)
Seite 90; die große Frage  (B)
Seite 95; Nobody´s Ste*a*lthmod  (B)
Seite 97;  Hitze es ist Hitze  (B)
Seite 99;  Demongtage   (B)  (!)
Seite 100; Die Seite 100
Seite 103; Update cpu ist online  (B)  (!)
Seite 105; Window design
Seite 107; cool / zwischen Licht und Luft  (B)
Seite 108; Plexi  (B)
Seite 110; Nobody`s neues Spielzeug  (B)
Seite 111; Deal
Seite 116; unerwartet kommt es daher 
Seite 125; Von Fenstern und panischen Seitenteilen  (B)
Seite 128; 2 weniger  (B)​ Seite 130; Kabel  (B)
Seite 132; Der Tag des Fails (B)
Seite 133; endlich (B)
Seite 137; Bilder update (B)
Seite 138; Wakü ist da !!! (B)  (!)
Seite 141; Uff.... (B)
Seite 142; Vor der Wasserschlacht... (B)
Seite 145; Die letzte Lieferung und der Countdown (B)
Seite 146; Wasser Marsch (B)
Seite 150; Bilder der Nacht (B)
Seite 151; Licht und Schatten (B)
Seite 153; Der Umzug (B)
Seite 154; Der Sekundäre (B)
Seite 156; Kennt ihr das ? (B)
Seite 157; Licht und Farbe eine leuchtende story (B)
Seite 158, An gewissen Tagen (B)
Seite 170; Das Licht und die Kabeln (B)
Seite 172; Erste Entwürfe des Casecons (B) (!)
Seite 178; Gewalttätiger Modder (B)
Seite 181; Nobodys Rundumschlag (B)  (!)
Seite 185; Ein neues Gehäuse (!)
Seite 189; Es ist da, es ist groß, es ist ... (B) (!)
Seite 191; Video,Bilder eines Samstages + Frontblende (B) (V)
Seite 192; Heavy Metall  (B)
Seite 194; Pssst !!! (B) (!)
Seite 195; noch einer !!! (B) (!)
Seite 197; das Basteln geht weiter (B)
Seite 199; ein neuer alter Sponsor (!)
Seite 200; Jubiläumsupdate Part 1 (B)
Seite 201; Jubiläumsupdate Part 2 (B) (!)
Seite 202; Jubiläumsupdate Part 3 (B)   Seite 203; Jubiläumsupdate Part 4 (B)
Seite 204;man muss nicht alles verstehen (B)
Seite 205;die neue Beleuchtung (B)
 Seite 206;Löcher !!! (B)
Seite 210; Das Display ist da (B)
Seite 214;Bald wird es sein  (B)
Seite 217; Nun doch mit x6 (B) (!)
Seite 219;lasst es Farbe werden (B)
Seite 220; Fragestunde
Seite 221; Was nun
Seite 224; erste Lackier Bilder (B)
Seite 226; Die Entscheidung / Es lief dann doch nicht so (B)
Seite 228; Farbfail (B)
Seite 229; Nichts geht (B)
Seite 230; Zusammenbau die 2. (B)

*
Was bisher geschen ist;*
Auswahl der Bauteile
Aufbau des Systems
Laufwerksdämung
Lüftermod
Übertaktung
Stelthmod
Fenster einbau
Kabelblenden 
Schalter einbau (1)
Festplatten halterung Modifikation
Licht Mod
Wasserkühlungseinbau
Übertaktungen
Arbeitsplatz bau
Displaymod
sekundär Radi eingebaut
Muster auf Seidenteil
UV Muster auf Kabelblende
Kabelhalterung
Beleuchtungs Mod
abänderung der Wakü
PCIe Gitter gebaut
Schalter einbau (2)
Radi Beleuchtung
Gitter Entfernung
Laufwerks Umbau 
AGB Halterung geändert
Gehäuse zerlegt
Teile beschaft
Midiplatte gesägt
Radi ausschnitte gemacht
neue Frontblende Gebaut
Ausschnitte für das Netzteil
Lackiert
Zuzsammenbau
Montage der Wakü mit einem Kreislauf
Montage der Wakü mit zwei Kreisläufen
Etwas sleving
Motherboard Sli fähig gemacht
Beleuchtung eingebaut und etwas verändert
Front finish gebastelt
Kabel verbaut
Mainboardkühlung fertig gestellt
Kleinigkeiten gerichtet

Fortschritt;
Plannung zu 85 % 
Bestellung zu 90 %
Aufbau 60 %
Modding 50 %
Wakü 90 %

_*Ein kleiner Hinweis; Da das Tagebuch recht lang ist und stetig weiter wächst (manchmal 1 Seite am Tag) Solltet ihr wenn es euch interesiert hier immer erst die erste Seite ansehen. Oben werden alle Updates eingeschrieben und Verlinkt.Links mit einen B dahinter kennzeichnen Updates mit Bildern. Und wenn ihr ein ! Seht ist das eine wichtige Stelle im Tagebuch Und wenn ihr ein (V) seht könnt ihr eich auf ein Video freuen.*_ 

(Wenn ein Link nicht geht oder Falsch ist bitte an mich wenden dann ist was schief gelaufen)


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Plannung*

Hardware Bilder

Die ersten Bilder Vom 1. Case und ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... von der ersten Bestellung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die 2. Bestellung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bestellung nummer 3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bestellung nummer 4



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und weil Nobody nicht zufrieden war kam noch jene Bestellung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



,
,


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status mehr Durchfluss done !*

Und mal ein paar Bilder vom Modding



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Front die 2.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bilder vom neuen Fenster



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiter bilder Folgen natürlich noch.


----------



## Grilgan (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Plannung*

Na, da hab ich keine andere Chance und muss das Projekt weiter verfolgen.
Sehr gespannt bin ich, wie du das mit dem Geld lösen wirst. Denn 500 Euro sind nicht seeehr viel..


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Plannung*

Na dann ^^ wie gesagt die Alianz des guten moddings kann jed Hilfe gebrauchen. Den der Feind ist stark,sehr stark.

Also ein kleinen Kosten Anschlag hab ich schon mal gemacht. Das Ergebnis sieht gut aus.

Gehäuse und nen Netzteil ca 50 €
CPU ca 100 €
Ram ca 75 €
Graka ca 100 € 
Laufwerk sind ca 20 €
Festplatte 50 €
Motherboard 50 €
----------------------------
macht 445 € womit ich also noch 55 € Luft habe was also zb die CPU noch mehr kosten könnte Also rein Theoretisch. Und Wärmeleitpaste hab ich schon.


----------



## M@rs (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Plannung*

naja dan viel glück^^  ich muss den treath gleich mal abonieren


----------



## hirschi-94 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Plannung*

Also Case+NT 50€ geht nicht...außer du willst einen China Böller...
Da würde ich 70-80€ vorschlagen...

75€ für 4 GB Ram wird auch ziemlich eing...

Graka...eine 5750 müsste mind. drinnen sein...
...

So hier mal ein paar Komponenten, die ich mir zusammen kaufen würde...

Sharkoon Rebel9 Economy-Edition
Athlon II X4 630
G.Skill DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1333
Club 3D HD5750
LiteOn iHDS118 (Laufwerk)
Seagate ST3500418AS 500 GB
MSI 770-C45
be quiet! Pure Power L7 530W

_______________________
                             ~510€


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Plannung*

Naja Alternate soll ja recht teuer sein. Das Laufwerk,die HDD und der Ram gehen ja OK. Aber die CPU hat mir einen zu kleinen Cache. Die Graka da bin ich mir nicht 100 % sicher so eine hat ich auch bei Mindfactory gefunden. Aber da war sie under 100 € und in den Ranglisten von Grakas liegt die auch nicht gerade weit vorn. Da wird sie schon von einer GTS 250 überholt und die hab ich für 90 € gesehen. Und das Case muss auch nicht das Top produkt sein. Ich bastle das sowiso um wie ich es brauche.

Denoch freue ich mich über jeden der mich unterstützt.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Plannung*

Sehr interessantes Projekt mal sehen wie du es schaffst ^^.

Muss denn alles neu sein ?? Weil du manche Sachen ja billiger gebraucht bekommst und z.B. HDD,Gehäuse muss ja nicht neu sein. Netzteil geht auch noch gebraucht und Laufwerk sollte auch nicht das Problem sein ein billiges gebraucht zubekommen. Bei CPU und GPU und RAM ist neu allerdings schon besser .


PS.: hab hier noch ein Coolermaster 334 rumzuliegen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Plannung*

Mach nen Bild sag ob dir ne Spendenquitung genügt (ist ja für einen guten Zweck der teroristenbekämpfung) und wir können drüber reden. 

Als CPU hab ich mir sowas gedachtAMD Phenom II X4 945 3.00GHz (C3) AM3 6MB 95W BOX - Computer Shop - Hardware,. OK ist etwas teurer aber ich hab ja noch etwas luft. Und so ein Laufwerk bekommt man ja auch günstig. Und so noch einiges Verschieben und es passt.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Plannung*

CPU hört sich gut an. Bild mach ich später, mir fällt gerade ein, dass die eine Seitenwand sehr unschön lackiert ist (war ein Testobjekt).10€ und Versand zahlst du,dann haste das Teil.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Plannung*

OK 5 Bilder will ich sehen von jeder Seite 1 also auch von oben. Danach reden wir nochmal um den Preis.

Naja ich weiß eben nur nicht wegen der CPU. Im mobilen bereich ist das kein Problem. Da kenn ich mich aus aber im Desktop Bereich muss ich mich auf meinen Laptop wissen und den Rankingtabellen verlassen.
Achja und im OC sehe ich auch kein Problem.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Plannung*

Ok hier die versprochenen Bilder im Anhang. Ich hier auch noch ein 600 W LC Power Netzteil. Falls du es auch haben willst sag bescheidt. Bilder von NT auch im Anhang.

Die Leds vorne sind blau. Falls du willst mach ich sie nur für dich grün 

Edit: Oh mannn sry sogar beim Pics hochladen ist Noblorros dabei, hab vergessen auf  den Hochladenbutton zu drücken 

Zur Seitenwand, die war erst komplett weiß und schön xD aber dann musste ich unbedingt mein Grün mal ausprobieren xD


----------



## M@rs (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Plannung*

wo sind den die bilder?^^


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Plannung*

Ne also das ist ja cool ui richtig klasse und das Weiß supie. So würde ich vieleicht reagieren wenn ich was sehen würde auf die nicht vorhandenen Bilder. 

Achso die NobLorRos Teroristen haben schon zugeschlagen. Sie drohten mir mit Kampfansagen. Was ich natürlich auch gleich Beantwortete. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...book-status-nobody-tut-es-51.html#post1795078

edit so ists besser. Geht das NT noch ? und wieviel illst du dafür sehen ?. Ach und das Case wenn dus wieder schwarz bekomst dann nehm ichs. Oder beide Seiten gleich. Und wie man sieht fangen sie schon an..


----------



## 00p4tti7 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Plannung*

Kannste die Pics nicht sehen ???

edit: joa noch nichts passiert und die NobbiGang hat schon zugeschlagen. Das NT geht natürlich noch. Gehäuse und NT habe sidn ca. 5 Monate alt (im Januar gekauft). Das lackieren wäre ein enormer Aufwand für mich, ich hab zwar alles da , muss aber ne Menge aufbauen usw....

Ich kann dir anbieten, dass du es selber lackierst , ich dir aber eine 3/4 volle Grundierungscan und 2 Montana Gold Black mitschicke.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Plannung*

Hmm Lackieren ist auch für mich nen gewisser aufwand. Aber ich überlegs mir mal nich oder .


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Plannung*

Sooo Update. Ich hab mir gerade eine CPU ausgesucht. Ich denke das die einiges Leisten sollte. Ich habe mir einen AMD Phenom II X4 945 mit 3 Ghz und 6 mb ausgesucht. Kostenpunkt liegt bei 128€ aber ich denke das ist ok. das sind zwar 28 € mehr aber es liegt noch im Rahmen. Wenn ich gute Laune hab kann es aber noch passieren das ich mir den 955 mit 3,22 Ghz für 139 € nehme aber mal sehen. Naja und nun gehts zum Mainboard. Ja das wird vemutlich nicht so leicht. Warum ? Naja späte will ich noch eine 2 Graka reinstöpseln können. Naja und die CPU hat nen AM 3 Sockel. Und da muss ich was passendes dazu finden. vorzugsweise mit DDR 2 Ram slots. Ganz einfach deshalb weil DDR 3 so verflucht teuer ist. Naja Mal sehen. Oder hat jemand von euch tips ?
*
*


----------



## M@rs (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Plannung*

du musst nicht ubedingt ein am3 board nehmenkannst auch am2+ nehmen, unterstützt auch am3 cpus


----------



## SaKuL (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Plannung*

Also vorweg erstmal ein sehr interessantes Tagebuch. 

Weil du sagtest AM3 Sockel und der teure DDR3 Speicher. Das dachte ich auch. Aber gestern hab ich mir DDR2 Speicher fürn einen alten Rechner gekauft und hab erschreckt festgestellt, dass der auch nicht wirklich billiger ist. Die Speicherpreise sind enorm gestiegen, so das DDR2 und DDR3 kaum noch nen preislichen Unterschied hat. (Der Kingston Ram, den ich gekauft hab hat 30 Euro für einen Gb gekostet) 

P.S. [x] Abo
       Ich werde die sache mal verfolgen.


----------



## Grilgan (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Plannung*

Öhm, sorry, aber das mit der zweiten Graka wäre meiner Meinung nach völlig sinnfrei..
denn wenn du nicht mehr als 500 Euro ausgeben willst, dann ist für ein ordentliches MB nicht mehr viel drin, und dann würde die 2. Graka wahrscheinlich nur 8 oder noch weniger Lanes abkriegen.
Und außerdem würde es meiner Meinung nach nur sinnvoll sein, einen 8xx-er AMD Chip bei nem AMD 945 zu nehmen.


----------



## SaKuL (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Plannung*



Grilgan schrieb:


> Öhm, sorry, aber das mit der zweiten Graka wäre meiner Meinung nach völlig sinnfrei..
> denn wenn du nicht mehr als 500 Euro ausgeben willst, dann ist für ein ordentliches MB nicht mehr viel drin, und dann würde die 2. Graka wahrscheinlich nur 8 oder noch weniger Lanes abkriegen.
> Und außerdem würde es meiner Meinung nach nur sinnvoll sein, einen 8xx-er AMD Chip bei nem AMD 945 zu nehmen.



Ich glaub nobody meint, er will sich später vielleicht noch eine Karte dazukaufen.


----------



## M@rs (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Plannung*

@SaKul Grilgan hat das auchverstanden (wie ich es seinem Post entnehme) 

Er meint aber, das man dafür ein gutes Mainboard braucht, da die 2. Grafikkarte sonst nicht ihre volle Leistung entfallten kann.

@Grilgan was hast du gegen den 790er AMD Chip?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Plannung*

Genau das meint Nobody, er will später wenn die Leistung der 1. Graka nicht mehr reicht eine 2. Einsetzen. Vor allen da der Sockel auch für einen 6 Kerner reicht und die CPU relativ zukunftsicher sein sollte. Ja und das mit den Ram habe ich auch heraus gefunden. Sovil unterschied besteht da nicht mehr. So habe ich den passenden Ram gefunden und ein Motherboard denke ich hab ich auch. Als Ram kommt deshalb der Kingston Value DDR3-1333 CL9 rein. natürlich 2 stück. Macht insgesamt 95,08 € und hey da wandern wieder 4,92€ zum Budget. Was ich noch nicht gesprengt habe. Aber das Motherboard wird das ersparnis wieder auffressen.
Aber etwas wundert mich hier sehr. Wiso fragt keiner wiso das Projekt Aurora heist ? Die Frage hätte ich zumindest mal mit erwartet. Denn soweit müsstet ihr mich kennen das alle Titel immer etwas sagen.

Natürlich bin ich für kritik etc offen. Wie gesagt im Desktop sekment kenn ich mich mit den Komponenten nicht ganz so gut aus.


----------



## M@rs (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Plannung*

Gut, also warum heist es Aurora?^^ 

soll der Name irgendetwas mit dem Aussehen des Rechner zu tun haben?

und habe ein mainboard gefunden, was interressant seien könnte: Asus M4A88TD-M EVO/USB3 AM3 880G ATX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook &

ist auch Crossfire ready, kostet aber 89€


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Plannung*

Der Name bezieht sich auf das spätere ich sag mal ungewöhnliches Design des Rechners. Ja Das Board ist zu Teuer. Das sprengt den Rahmen zu weit. Das Board darf 50 - max 60 € nicht überschreiten da die CPU ja schon den Rahmen übertretten hat. Und ich nicht gleich alle Reserven aufbrauchen will. Ich sag zb mal kühler.


----------



## Sundog (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Plannung*

Dann kann er aber auch gleich 10 € drauf zahlen und sich ein Board mit 890 GX kaufen. Dann hat er auch seinen Crossfire. Mich würde aber mal die jetztige Kostenaufstellung interessieren, wo alles (auch die dazu gekommenen kosten) mit einberechnet sind. Und wegen dem Gehäuse: Ich hab hier bald ein ungemoddetes Termaltake Soprano rumstehen. Hättest du daran vielleicht interesse?

Ich hätte hier 2 Boards gefunden: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a486382.html
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a433034.html

Die dürften sich nur in wenigen Details unterscheiden und MSI baut ja eigentlich recht gute Sachen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Plannung*

So prinzipiel ja wenn du zu dem Gehäuse 5 Bilder lieferst (Ringsrum) und nen Preis sagst kwerde ich es mir überlegen. 

Zum Board. Ich hatte einsgefunden crossfire kompatibel, super ausgestatet und das für 55 €. Aber was muss ich da lesen? 





> Das AsRock M3A770DE unterstützt die AM3-Prozessoren AMD Phenom II X4, X3  und X2 (mit Ausnahme der 920- und 940er-Serie) sowie Athlon II X4, X3  und X2 CPUs. Auf vier Speicherbänken können bis zu einer


 Na klasse ^^ währe das auch wieder klar.

Die derzeitige Kosten aufstellung liegt so;

	 	 CPU 125,85 € - AMD Phenom II X4 945 mit 3 Ghz und 6 mb
  	 	 Ram 95,08 €- Kingston Value DDR3-1333 CL9
 Graka ca 100 € 
Festplatte 50 €
Motherboard 50 €
Laufwerk sind ca 20 €
Gehäuse und nen Netzteil ca 50 €
-----------------------------------------------
490,93 € also schon sehr nahe an dem Limit. Aber bei der HDD und beim Laufwerk denke ich kann ich noch etwas sparen. Was dann so wie ich mich kenne für die Graka hops geht.


----------



## SaKuL (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Plannung*

Also ich denke ca. 60 Euro sind für ein Mainboard gut angelegt. Zum Beispiel für das MSi, welches Sundog vorgeschlagen hat. (MSI 770-G45) Also ich würde es nehmen, denn MSI ist ja nicht gerade schlecht.


----------



## hirschi-94 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Plannung*

Also ich erwähne es nochmal...für 50€ bekommst du "nur" ein vernünftiges Netzteil...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Plannung*

Hmm im Notebook sektor ist MSI das vorletzte. Das lette stellt dort Medion dar. Ja aber ich muss sagen das MSI Board sieht gut aus. Und mit dem bekomm ich auch 2 Grakas im Verbund hin ? Dann währe es ja gut.

Achso wenn ihr euch wundert. Das Budget greift nicht in den eigentlichen modding sektor ein.

nen edit wegen den Netzteil und Case hab ich mich noch nicht weiter gekümmert. das mach ich noch sry, Ich fand die CPU interessanter. Aber du hirschi du scheinst dich ja gut auszukennen. Leiste doch mal Bündnishilfe und schlag mal was vor. 

Ach und Danke für eure Hilfen. Wir werden es schafen.


----------



## SaKuL (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Plannung*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Hmm im Notebook sektor ist MSI das vorletzte. Das lette stellt dort Medion dar.



Hmm, da hat wohl jemand keine Ahnung und Erfahrung. MSI baut ja wohl mal die geilsten Notbooks in Sachen Preis-Leistung. Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem MSI GT627 an dem ich gerade sitze. 

Okay, das gehört hier nicht hin. Ja das Board wäre sehr lohnend. Hat einfach ne sehr gute Ausstattung und sieht gut aus. Bei der Festplatte würde ich das Budget an deiner Stelle auf 40 € setzten, da bekommt man ausreíchend Leistung und Speicherplatz^^.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Plannung*



> Hmm, da hat wohl jemand keine Ahnung und Erfahrung. MSI baut ja wohl mal  die geilsten Notbooks in Sachen Preis-Leistung. Ich bin sehr zufrieden  mit meinem MSI GT627 an dem ich gerade sitze.



Wenn du wüsstest... mars und etliche andere werden dir da etwas anderes sagen. Wegen der Festplatte. Klar kann ich das Budget runter setzen. Aber ich denke es ist so gerade ok da mir 320 GB nicht zureichen. Ich brauche mindestens 500 GB. Aber ich such einmal eine Platte mal sehen wieviel ich da noch einsparen kann.


----------



## SaKuL (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Plannung*

Ich hätte jez Lust mich zu streiten, ob MSI Notebooks schlecht oder nicht sind xD. Aber lassen wir das mal^^. Also im Preisvergleich gibt es 640 Gb für 40 Euro. Mal ne generelle Frage: Bist du auf irgendwelche Firmen bei Festplatte, Grka, usw. fixiert oder gibt es welche die du auf garkeinen Fall in deinem Pc sehen möchtest?


----------



## hirschi-94 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Plannung*

Also hier das NT wäre zu empfehlen:

be quiet! Pure Power L7 530W

oder das:

be quiet! Pure Power L7 430W

Bei Cases kannst du nicht viel falsch machen...kannst ja mal was vorschlagen...
(ja wieder bei Alternate...andere Händler sind günstiger, aber die Website ist übersichtlich)


----------



## SaKuL (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Plannung*

Also ich an Nobody's Stelle würde mich für ein Netzteil mit 500 Watt entscheiden. Wäre von großem Vorteil für weitere bzw. stärke Grakas. So muss man nicht glei wieder nen neues NT kaufen. Also das be qiuet sieht gut aus.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Plannung*

Also die Preise habens ja in sich. Ich habe mich erstmal mit den HDD und den Laufwerk beschäftigt. Mit erfolg, HDD Western Digital WD6400 mit 7200 drehungen und 6 mb cache für 47,39 € und ein laufwerk Samsung SHD163B schwarz für 10,93€ macht also

CPU 125,85 € - AMD Phenom II X4 945 mit 3 Ghz und 6 mb
  	 	 Ram 95,08 €- Kingston Value DDR3-1333 CL9
 Graka ca 100 € 
Festplatte 47,39 € - Western Digital WD6400
Motherboard 50 €
Laufwerk sind 10,93 € -  Samsung SHD163B schwarz
Gehäuse und nen Netzteil ca 50 €
------------------------------------------------------------------------
479,25 € ja wir haben wieder etwas luft 

So ob ich irgendwelche Probleme mit Firmen hab ? Ja ich will auf keinen Fall ein Medion Teil auch nur ansatzweise sehen. 

An Netzteil größe sollte es schon so mind. 500 W sein.
Mal sehen ich hab von einen User ein Bundle für 40 € angeboten bekommen. Einmal ein Cooler Master und noch ein 600 W LC Power Netzteil. eben für 40 € auf Seite 2 seht ihrs. (hey Bilder gespart)

Also so wie es jetzt aus sieht kann ich noch einen CPU kühler dazu legen. Na mal sehen.


----------



## Grilgan (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Plannung*

Ich würde an deiner Stelle das Crossfire / SLi echt lassen, und dir raten, dich mehr auf eine Graka zu konzentrieren. Denn wenn du das SLi / Crossfire lässt, kannst du vielleicht auch ein paar Euros beim MB sparen. Mal ganz abgesehen von den normalen Multi-GPU Problemen. Dann würde ich eher, wenn du später wieder Geld hast, eine SSD oder ählniches aufrüsten.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Plannung*

Sagen wir mal so eine SSD hab ich schon im Modbook du erinerst dich ? 

Wenn ich mich so umsehe geht das bei den Grakas so 1. Klasse (billigklasse) geht so bis max 60 € dann kommt die mittelklasse. Die geht so bis 130 €. Danach kommt ne weile nichts. bis wir dann in der höchsten klasse ankommen. die geht bei so 210 € los. Und das ist eine Differenz von über 100 €. Und soviel kann ich nimmer einsparen. Also dachte ich mir eben das ich auf Sli oder grosfire setze wenn die Leistung mal nicht reichen sollte. Aber zz hab ich noch nicht einmal eine Graka. Hat da jemand eine Idee ? was gut währe ?


----------



## 00p4tti7 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Plannung*

Falls es dir darum geht alle aktuellen Spiele ohne Ruckler auf mittel bis hoch zu zocken reicht eine GTS 250 mit 1GB , falls du aber eine Auflösung von 1900x1280 und alles auf max. haben willst brauchste was besseres.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Plannung*

Naja ich kann mit einer GTX 260 m alle derzeitigen Spiele auf hoch spielen. Und die 260m ist auf dem Niveau eine 9600 GT.
Das komische ist aber das es im Desktop bereich von einer Graka mehrere Typen gibt. so hab ich von einer 9xxx eine Version mit 512 MB speicher,eine mit 1024MB speicher. Und der Speicher kam von DDR3 - DDR5 vor. Wer bitte soll da durchsehen. Im Notebookbereich ist es einfacher. Da gibt es nur die GTX 260 m mit DDR3 speicher und fertig.
Ist zb eine 4850 besser als eine 5750 ? Ich weiß es nicht.

Ist das was brauchbares ? http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p625330_1024MB-Sapphire-Radeon-HD5750-GDDR5-PCIe.html 
denn mehr ist im Budget fast nicht drinn.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Plannung*

Joa ist schon alles Verwirrend xD und bei ATI komm ich gar nicht hinterher, aber da ist das ja auch immer so eine Sache mit den Treibern 

Hier mal ein Benchmark von viel GraKas. Da kann man das Game und die Einstellungen aussuchen und dann kommen da die FPS


----------



## Grilgan (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Plannung*

Wie wäre es denn mit einer ganz normalen HD 4870? PowerColor Radeon HD 4870 PCS, 512MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0 (R77F-TE3A) bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals für ca. 110 Euro.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Plannung*

Da ist die die ich mir ausgesucht habe zwar etwas teurer aber sie sollte um einiges schneller sein oder ?


----------



## Grilgan (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Plannung*

Also eine 4870 mit 512 MB Speicher ist ein paar Prozent schneller als eine 5750, aber eine 4870 mit 1024 MB Speicher ist um einiges schneller als eine 5750.

Die 5750 hat halt ein paar bessere Features, wie weniger Stromverbrauch und DX 11 oder Eyefinity.

Also ich würde an deiner Stelle zu einer 4870 mit 1GB Speicher greifen. ASUS EAH4870 HTDI/1G, Radeon HD 4870, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0 (90-C1CLGP-L0UAY00Z) bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
Die wäre dann zwar nochmal 8 Euro teurer, aber dafür hättest du ca. 25% Mehrleistung (laut PCGH-Leistungsindex).


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Plannung*

hmm ja die klingt gut Ich denke mal das es in den Preisbereich nichts bessseres gibt. Ach und ist es euch aufgefallen ? Ich kenn mich gut Hab ich nicht gesagt das die ersparnise wieder in die Graka fliesen. Naja ich denk das Teil sollte es werd sein. Blöd ist zwar das sie kein DX 11 hat aber naja. Nen Kostenanschlag erstmal unter vorbehalt

CPU 125,85 € - AMD Phenom II X4 945 mit 3 Ghz und 6 mb
            Ram 95,08 €- Kingston Value DDR3-1333 CL9
 Graka 131,94 - ATI 4870
Festplatte 47,39 € - Western Digital WD6400
Motherboard 50 €
Laufwerk sind 10,93 € -  Samsung SHD163B schwarz
Gehäuse und nen Netzteil ca 50 €
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
sind wir bei 511,19....... Leute das sind 11,19 zuviel.
Alsomuss Nobody irgendwo 11,19 einsparen. Na klasse.

Achso und was sagt ihr zu dem Netzteil ? http://www.lc-power.de/index.php?id=181


----------



## SaKuL (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Plannung*

Das Netzteil hier klingt ja eigentlich ganz gut, aber irgendwie versteh ich nicht warum das bei 600 Watt Leistung nur ein PCI-Express V2.0 6+2-Pin Kabel hat. Das wird mir echt nicht klar.

P.S. Jetzt wird es langsam aber schwer noch irgendwo die 11,19€ einzusparen, denn beim MoBo wirst du nicht weit unter 50 kommen, wenn überhaupt. Aber grundsätzlich eine sehr gute zusammenstellung.


----------



## hirschi-94 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Plannung*

Bitte lasst die finger von LC-Power...das sind kracher vom feinsten...spare bitte nicht am falschen eck. Zudem sind die LC-Power NT's kein bisschen silent.

Nimm eins von BeQuiet wie ich dir vorgeschlagen habe.

Hier noch ein Mobo unter 40€


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Plannung*

Ich weiß auch ncht wo ich die 11 € einsparen soll. Selbst wenn ich bei der HDD etwas drehe komm ich nicht von den 11 € runter. Wie schon vermutet reist die Graka nen tiefes Loch. Aber sie ist eben gut. Laut tests etc ist sie minimal stärker als die GTX 260. Aber überall wurde die Version mit 512 MB eigenen Speicher getestet. Schade das sie so teuer ist. Den für 11€ mehr hätte ich einen AMD mit 4x3,2 GHZ bekommen und das als Black edition. Also mit freien Multiplikator. Aber bei den Meisten Spielen kommt es ja auf die Graka an. 

Kürzlich in Nobodys Kopf;
hmmm 50 € mehr...... 
Die Verlockung ist groß....
Nein Nobdy darf nicht.... 
Argh Nobody will..... 
nein Nobody darf nicht...
mein Schatz hat es verboten....
Nobody braucht nur 50 mehr nein... 
Nobody darf nicht... 
Nobody will doch...
Nein.... Schatz sagt nur 500 deshalb nur 500
aber....
nein du darfst nicht...
denk an die Katze....
OK..aber 40 € ...
Katze...
OK..
Und was dutelt hier so komisch...
das ist Stimme nummer 3. die spielt gerade Tetris.


----------



## SaKuL (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status nur 50 € mehr...*

Ich find deine Gedankengänge sehr interessant^^

Das hier gibts auch noch. Ich mein bei einem 40€ Board kann man eh nichts erwarten.


----------



## Sundog (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status nur 50 € mehr...*

Du könntest sparen in dem du eine kleinere CPU nimmst. Bei einem der Athlon II x4 sparst du knapp 40 €. Dann könntest du 30 € mehr in die Grafikkarte stecken. Außerdem könntest du mal zu deiner Freundin gehen und sagen: Schatz, wenn ich 50 € mehr für den PC ausgeben darf könen wir diese 50 € durch eine kleinere Stromrechnung ganz schnell wieder drin haben (Bezogen auf eine HD 5770).


----------



## combruder (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status nur 50 € mehr...*

Ich habe mal geguckt was ich für dein Budget nehmen würde:
Xigmatek Asgard, ATX, ohne Netzteil, schwarz   	

WD Caviar GreenPower 500GB SATA II, WD5000AADS 	

ASROCK N68C-S, Sockel AM2+, mATX 	

MSI N250GTS Twin Frozr 1G, 1024MB GDDR3, PCI-Express 

LG DH16NS schwarz bare SATA II 	

4096MB DDR2 Corsair Twin2X CL5, PC6400/800 	

BE Quiet! Pure Power 430 Watt / BQT L7 	

AMD Phenom II X4 925 Box, Sockel AM3 	

Der Gesamtpreis wäre bei 490€.


----------



## SaKuL (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status nur 50 € mehr...*



Sundog schrieb:


> Außerdem könntest du mal zu deiner Freundin gehen und sagen: Schatz, wenn ich 50 € mehr für den PC ausgeben darf könen wir diese 50 € durch eine kleinere Stromrechnung ganz schnell wieder drin haben (Bezogen auf eine HD 5770).



Naja, ich glaub eh sich die HD 5770 hinsichtlich des Stromverbrauchs rechnet hat Nobody schon eine Neue Karte drin. Aber das mit der CPU halte ich für sinnvoll. Zum Beispiel ein Athlon X4 635 für ca. 95€.


----------



## SaKuL (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status nur 50 € mehr...*



combruder schrieb:


> Ich habe mal geguckt was ich für dein Budget nehmen würde:
> Xigmatek Asgard, ATX, ohne Netzteil, schwarz
> 
> WD Caviar GreenPower 500GB SATA II, WD5000AADS
> ...




Ich glaub diese Anfangsphase haben wir schon hinter uns gelassen.


----------



## wirelessy (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status nur 50 € mehr...*

Ich würd auf jedenfall nen Phenom nehmen, einfach wegen dem L3-Cache. Ich glaub der irgendwann mal vorgeschlagene 925 macht Sinn, mit OC ist die Leistung auch sicher wieder drin .


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status nur 50 € mehr...*

Ohh da haben welche geantwortet 

Also ne kleinere CPU ist nicht. Die CPU steht fest. Und fertig denn ich will nicht bald wieder da stehen und sagen s..... hätte ich nur die Stärkere genommen.
Ein 430 W Netzteil ist mir Persönlich zu knap. Von daher sollten es schon mal so 500 W sein.
Die CPUs die ihr Vorschlagt sind zwar günstiger aber zb der 635 oder der 925 haben nur 2 MB cache. Und das ist nicht viel. 
Wegen der Graka. Ich denke die die ich jetzt habe ist schon OK. Sie ist stärker als eine 5770 und beser als eine 250 GTS.
Ja und die Stromrechnung.... Ich mein Sparen kann man auch wenn man Dekolichter weglässt und man Deckchen wegräumt die man dann nicht mehr Waschen muss... Aber wenn ich das sag futtere ich mit der Katze. Und da gibt es gleich ein Problem,wir haben keine Katze.
Ich versuch mal mein Glück vlt bekomm ich ja noch nen paar cent zugesprochen. vlt wenn ich ganz lieb bitte sag.


----------



## wirelessy (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status nur 50 € mehr...*

Doch doch, 430 Watt reichen. Ich hab da ne ähnliche Zusammenstellung laufen (Phenom II x4 945, 250 GTS) und laut Strommesser komme ich niemals über 350 Watt..


----------



## SaKuL (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status nur 50 € mehr...*

Dachte ich es mir doch, CPU, GPU und RAM stehen fest. Das mit dem Netzteil war mir auch klar, denn für die HD4870 braucht man ja ca. 500 Watt Netzteil. Aber jez wirds immer deutlicher, dass kaum noch Luft zum sparen ist, es sei denn die Festplatte. Aber ich weiß ja nicht wieviel Speicher du wirklich brauchst.


----------



## M@rs (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status nur 50 € mehr...*

@Nobody könntest ja deine 2 320GB Platten in den Pc bauen^^


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status nur 50 € mehr...*

Aha Ich hab noch etwas gespart. Wenn ich den Ram von Gskill anstat von Kingston nehme spar ich, so kostet de Kingston 95,08€ Aber der Gskill nur 91,94 € nur wenn ein anderer Name drauf steht.   Also 3,14 € Gespart. macht 8,05 € zuviel. Ich denke das jetzt der Zeitpunkt richtig währe sich ein Board zu suchen. Aso hab ich schon gesagt das Nobody die Versandkosten Spart ? Und hat Nobody gesagt das die nicht im Budget liegen....

edit, Mars nein das geht nicht. Da eine die 3. Platte im Modbook darstellt und die andere schon anderweitig belegt ist. Ja aber die Idee war gut.


----------



## SaKuL (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status nur 50 € mehr...*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Also 3,14 € Gespart.



Das freut doch zu hören. Wie steht es mit gebrauchten Boards. Hat Nobody was dagegen oder ann jemand dazu was sagen?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status nur 50 € mehr...*

Ne also gebrauchte Boards eher nicht so. Aber ich denke ich gehe von denn 2 GPUs weg alleine wegen Kostengünden. So dann werte ich noch etwas aktualisieren und dann gehe ich noch nachdenken. Mal sehen Ein Board hab ich auch schon denke ich. Mal sehen ob wenn ihr hier was vorschlagt es sich ähnelt. Und vlt schaffen wir noch eine Entscheidung wegen den Netzteil.


----------



## SaKuL (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Sparmöglichkeiten ?*

Als die Auswahl an Boards, welche wir suchen ist ja nicht besonders groß. Aber das Foxconn hier sagt mir zu. Optisch nen bissl außergewöhnlich, aber aussattungsmäßig top. Was sagst du Nobody? 

Wegen einem Netzteil: Es muss ja mindestens zwei 6 Pin PCIe Anschlüsse für die HD4870 haben. Sprich ein 500 Watt Netzteil, anders gehts meines Wissens nach nicht.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Sparmöglichkeiten ?*

So als Board hab ich mir das Asus M4N68T NV-GF630a AM3 ATX herausgesucht (ASUS M4N68T NV-GF630a AM3 ATX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software) 
Ich denke das sollte es tun. Und das Board sollte auch mit der CPU kompatibel sein. Und es liegt ausnahmsweise mal im Preisrahmen. Ja der Preisrahmen. Ich denke ich werde ihn noch um 20 € anheben. Sagen wir mal so das sind die Versandkosten.
Also sieht es jetzt so aus

CPU 125,85 € - AMD Phenom II X4 945 mit 3 Ghz und 6 mb
            Ram  	91,94 € - G.Skill NT DDR3-1333 CL9
 Graka 131,94 € - ATI 4870
Festplatte 47,39 € - Western Digital WD6400
Motherboard 49,33 € -  Asus M4N68T NV-GF630a AM3 ATX 
Laufwerk sind 10,93 € -  Samsung SHD163B schwarz
Gehäuse und nen Netzteil ca 50 €
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
507,38€ Gesamt womit noch 12,62 Luft währen. Und die gehen fürs Netzteil bestimmt mit drauf.
*
*


----------



## SaKuL (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Sparmöglichkeiten ?*

Na wird doch.  
Ich versteh zwar nicht, warum das ASUS, aber letztendlich ist es ja deine Entscheidung.
Netzteil und Gehäuse werden dann wohl gebraucht sein. Sonst wird das ganze nur schwer relisierbar, denke ich.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Sparmöglichkeiten ?*

Warum ? was ist mit den Asus den nicht ok. Hab ich was übersehen ?

nen groß edit.

Ja eigentlich habt ihr euch nie gefragt wieso ich hier ein Tagebuch aufgemacht habe ? Weil bisher ist es ja nur ne Beratung. 
Also ich erzähl es mal. Nich war ?

Wie immer macht Nobody was neues und was er so noch nicht so gesehen hat. Also ähnlich wie beim Modbook. Geplant ist ein system was günstig ist (da arbeiten wir gerade) aber dennoch leistungsfähig ist. 
Am Case will ich eine Beleuchtung ranbauen und auch im Inneren kommt eine Beleuchtung. Aber es kommt vermutlich kein fenster in das Case. Sondern mehr ausschnitte. Und die äusere Beleuchtung soll wie eine Aura beschreiben. Deshalb der Name Aurora. Neben der Beleuchtung kommt noch etwas Farbe mit ins Spiel. Natürlich auch Ventilatoren. Ja wenn ich ein Case dann mal ausgesucht habe werd ich euch ne Zeichnung machen wie ich das meine. Etwas OC wird natürlich auch mit im Spiel sein versteht sich.Und einge änderungen in der Funktionalität des Cases wird es auch geben. Das geschieht aber wie es be mir üblich ist schritt für schritt. Und als Highlight ist auch ein Lichtbild geplannt. Also ein Bild was aus Licht ist. Und sich vlt noch ändern kann.


----------



## Grilgan (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Zwischen Board und Licht*

Ich hätte eine Idee.. Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard "GO GREEN 500 Edition"
Das ist p/l ein wirklcih sehr gutes Angebot denke ich. Ansonsten würde ich auf jeden Fall das Gehäuse nehmen Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black dann hast du noch ca. 30 Euro fürs Nt


----------



## SaKuL (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Sparmöglichkeiten ?*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Warum ? was ist mit den Asus den nicht ok. Hab ich was übersehen ?



Du hast nichts übersehen. Aber das Foxconn ist auch nicht schlecht, also es gefällt mir einfach vom Gesamtbilder her besser.

Achso mir fällt ein, da die beiden boards unterschiedliche formfaktoren haben. Ist es dir wichtig, das das Case ne bsetimmt Größe hat? Als Midtower oder geht auch kleiner? Denn wenn klein auch geht, dann kann ich vielleicht was beisteuern.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Zwischen Board und Licht*

Naja das Gesamt Bild. Was heist das ? 

Als Netzteil habe Ich mir mal Pauschal das ausgesucht. Netzteil ATX be quiet! Pure Power BQT L7 530W ATX 2.3 - Computer Shop -
Na hirschie ist das ok ? Kosten liegen bei 47 € viel Platz ist da für ein Case nicht mehr.

Wegen den Gehäuse weis ich noch nicht vlt mach ich doch mit Window. Aber wenn ihr Ideen habt könnt ihr gerne was sagen.

VLt gehe ich auch auf den Link von Grilgan ein. Mal sehen.


----------



## Grilgan (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Zwischen Board und Licht*

Also ich finde für 30 Euro kannst du bei dem Case nichts falsch machen. 
Vorallem weil es das Case hier ATX Midi Xigmatek Asgard Schwarz (ohne Netzteil) - Computer Shop - Hardware, sogar für 26,41 Euro gibt! Das ist laut mf ein Sonderpreis also schnell zuschlagen. Sry ich will dich nicht unter Druck setzen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Zwischen Board und Licht*

So ich hab eine Gute und eine schlechte Nachricht. Und das kamm so

Nobody und freundin sitzen im Auto

Nobody jo ich muss mit dir reden 
Freundin Was ist den ? <-- leicht panisch 
Nobody Öhm ich will wieder was Modden 
Freundin .... Hast du nicht vor kurzen dein book gemoddet ? und das ist doch auch noch nicht fertig oder ? <-- leicht erbost 
Nobody ja <-- verlegen 
Freundin ja dann mach es erstmal fertig <-- noch böser 
Nobody naja es ist doch fast fertig es ist nur noch die bodenplatte in der ich noch die Löcher rein machen will. 
Freundin ja und ? Da willst du schon wieder modden ? Was den da dein Auto ? Vergiss es !! <-- GEFAHR !!! 
Nobody nee nich das Auto Ich will nen PC basteln. <-- leicht panisch 
Freundin na klasse noch so ein Teil rumstehen. Nochmehr wo rum ich saugen muss <-- jetzt hat Nobody sie 
Nobody hm in den letzten Monaten hab glaub ich nur ich gesaugt <-- BÄÄM 
*ein kurzes schweigen*
Freundin Und wieviel soll der Spass Kosten ? <-- leicht verlegen 
Nobody naja so 500 € <-- ganz vorsichtig 
*ein noch längeres schweigen*
Das das ne menge asche is weist oder ? <-- Das Gefahrenlevel steigt trastisch 
*ein noch längeres langes schweigen*
Nobody ja <-- dumme Antwort 
Freundin das musst du selber wissen ob du das willst, bei 500 € gehts ja noch. <-- Vorwurfsvoll 
Nobody jaaa und genau darum geht es ..... <-- noch ein Fehler 
Freundin NEIN 500 € nicht mehr. Und deine anderen PCs ? was is mit denen ? <-- triumfierend 
Nobody ^^ ja der eine ist von 2000 klasse, Und der andere is der Server auf dem du zugreifst wenn du Musik hören willst oder sie auf nen MP3 Player lädst. Also nichts zum zocken. <-- schwein gehabt 
*mal wieder schweigen*
Freundin naja also wieviel willst du zusätzlich ? <-- Augenverollend 
Nobody 100 € <-- nen Versuch ist es Wert 
Freundin sonst gehts dir noch gut ? Als ich das letzte mal schuhe gekauft habe durfte ich auch nicht die schwarzen mitnehmen. <-- Warning incoming tactical nuclear strike !!! 
Nobody ja schuhe schau mich an mir reichen 2 paar und fertig und du ? wie viele hast du noch mal ? 30 ? <-- Jetzt aber !! 
Freundin 28 !!! und das is was anderes... <--Treffer 
Nobody ach ? Wie war das gujie oder wie das zeug hies ? Wie oft hast du sie an gehabt ? <-- Gegenschlag 
*es schweigt vor sich hin*
Freundin Naja aber 100 € mehr sind 600 € <-- oha das letzte aufgebot 
Nobody Ja aber nen Rechner kann man aufrüsten und viele haben 2 Systeme nen book für 500€ und nen Rechner für 1000 € <-- Siegessicher 
Freundin ja schon klar, nur bei dir wär es dann umgedreht <-- Sucht dringend eine Lösung 
Nobody jo aber in der summe... <-- Gewinner 
Freundin Na gut 50 € Aber da sind die Modding Materialien mit trinn und ich darf die Farbe bestimmen. <-- Kompromissbereitschaft zeigen 
*mal wieder ruhe*
Freundin sonst vergiss es und wehe es läuft nicht SupCom auf großen Karten flüssig drauf. <-- Drohend 
Und wag es ja nicht die storry vor dem Sommerurlaub anzufangen <-- ohh jetzt hat sie mich 
Nobody na gut <-- was man hat hat man 

Ergebnis;  Freundin 4 : 4 Nobody 

Freundin ach und ich bin schw...
Nobody neeeeeeeeeein 
*nach ner Zeit*
Freundin nee war nen witz 
Nobody .... <-- uf schwein gehabt 

So und so hab ich heute noch 50 € bekommen aber der Preis war hoch Leute nun will sie die Farben bestimmen omg Aber so bleibt wenigstens mehr luft fürs Case etc.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Zwischen Board und Licht*

Haha ich kann nicht mehr..... das beste an deinem TB's sind immer noch die geilen Geschichten... ^^ aber freu mich für die 50€


----------



## Grilgan (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Zwischen Board und Licht*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> <-- Warning incoming tactical nuclear strike !!!




 ich hau mich weg 

Sehr schön, dass du 50 Euro mehr hast. Mag sie orange? Hoffentlich wird es nicht so was wie rosa oder grün oder so. Da gibts kaum Gehäuse, und wenn, sind sie teuer...


----------



## M@rs (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Zwischen Board und Licht*

naja das Gehäuse kann man selber lackieren 

btw. @nobody handels wenigstens so aus das die farbe nich in den 500€ mit drin ist^^ dann bleibt mehr luft fürs gehäuse^^


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Zwischen Board und Licht*

So also Chefin will folgende Farben Grün, etwas blau, und vlt noch Rot. Ach ja und ein Seitenfenster muss sein. Also sovil zu meiner Idee. Naja die 50 € sollten da noch etwas luft lassen. Und ja ich werde auch noch etwas ändern. So nehm ich die 9 € teurere Black edition mit 3,2 GHz sowie einen CPU Kühler. Naja und ein passendes Gehäuse. Nur muss ich mir was neues jetzt einfallen lassen. Und das Gehäuse an sich soll schwarz sein. Sagt sie gerade gefolgt von dem komentar ich soll entlich essen kommen. Ich folge....


----------



## Sundog (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Zwischen Board und Licht*

Na dann kommst du wirklich nicht um ein Xigmatek Asgard herum. Am besten wäre wahrscheinlich eines der etwas teureren (3 €) zweiten Edition. Da hasst du vorne einen orangenen Streifen. Die solltest du mal deiner Freundin zeigen und fragen, ob sie die Gehäuse toll findet. Und wenn nicht, dann kannst du den Streifen auch noch umlackieren.


----------



## L.B. (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Zwischen Board und Licht*

Ich habe mir eben auch das Xigmatek Asgard bestellt, allerdings in der Black Battle Edition. Da sind nämlich noch gute Lüfter bei.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Zwischen Board und Licht*

So mal ein neuer wow

Also etwas ging gerade ziemlich einfach und zwar der CPU Kühler
ich hab mir den ausgesucht Scythe Katana 3 S462,754,939,940,478,775,1366 - Computer Shop - Hardware,
Ganz einfach deshalb weil in den Bewertungen trinn stand das den jemand an einen etwas stärkeren AMD gehangen hat und den noch übertaktet hat. Aber die Temps denoch niedrig wahren und Leise soll er auch sein. Naja und der Preis reißt kein tiefes loch. Also siehtes gerade so aus

CPU 137,53 € - AMD Phenom II X4 955 mit 3,2 Ghz und 6 mb
            Ram  	91,94 € - G.Skill NT DDR3-1333 CL9
 Graka 131,94 € - ATI 4870
Festplatte 39,59 € - Caviar Blue 500 GB
Motherboard 49,33 € -  Asus M4N68T NV-GF630a AM3 ATX 
Laufwerk sind 10,93 € -  Samsung SHD163B schwarz
CPU Kühler 17,85 € - Scythe Katana
Netzteil 47,97€ - ATX be quiet pure Power
Gehäuse ca 30 €
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
527,08 € Gesamt 22,92 noch übrig und als Reserve die 12 € "Versandkosten"

AMD Phenom II X4 955 3.20GHz (C3) AM3 6MB 125W Black Edition TRAY - Computer  (CPU)

2048MB G.Skill NT DDR3-1333 CL9 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software  (Ram)

1024MB ASUS Radeon EAH4870 GDDR5 PCIe - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook &  (Graka)

500GB Western Digital WD5000AAKS Caviar Blue 16MB 7200 U/min SATA - Computer (Platte)

Scythe Katana 3 S462,754,939,940,478,775,1366 - Computer Shop - Hardware, (CPU kühler)

ASUS M4N68T NV-GF630a AM3 ATX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software (Board)

Netzteil ATX be quiet! Pure Power BQT L7 530W ATX 2.3 - Computer Shop - (Netzteil)

Naja ich hab die hoffnung das die Teile weiterhin zum Sommer etwas günstiger werden. Die zwischenzeit werd ich/wir wohl mit Planen verbringen. Den am 21.06  fahren wir in Urlaub für eine Woche. Aber danach gehts los hehe, Vlt kann ich kurz vorm losfahren schon bestellen und der Nachbar nimmt es an. Damit es gleich losgehen kann.
Naja is aber noch genug zu tun. Da erneut alles neu ausgeknopelt werden muss.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Zwischen Board und Licht*

Das hört dich schon gut an nur befürchte ich , dass du mit den 22,92€ nicht auskommst , denn du brauchst ja noch Materialien


----------



## M@rs (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Zwischen Board und Licht*

er hat ja auch noch die 12euro "versandkosten" 

also noch so etwa 34€ übrig^^


----------



## Sundog (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Zwischen Board und Licht*

Willst du wirklich nur 2GB RAM nutzen?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Zwischen Board und Licht*

Jo die versandkosten reißen etwas raus. Und naja sagen wir mal so under uns ...... Hallo ? Freundin ? Nicht da ? sehr fein !! ..... so etwas kann man da schon mal abzweigen so nen paar €  fallen niergens auf sagen wir so das sind die Zinsen  Ja und der rest der fehlt naja irgendwas findet sich da auch noch. Ja und das OS muss ich auch noc kaufen das was ich gerade under den Sessel geschoben habe  Und was kostete doch gleich ne Openoffice Lizens ?   Aber für 4 € denk ich wird schon noch nen Lüfter trinn sein und die Teile werden so hof ich noch günstiger.

Und nein es sind nicht 2 GB es sind 4 GB schau mal nach den Ram nach wieviel einer kostet und nimm das mal 2  ergo 4 GB


----------



## 00p4tti7 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Zwischen Board und Licht*

Ahh schön ^^ Dann zweige mal unauffällig was ab .

Achja die Lizenz war ca. 60€ wenn ich mich nicht irre also Home&Student


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status ein erster erfolg*

Achja was heist bei der CPU TRAY ? Etwa das kein Kühler dabei ist oder ist es etwas anderes, vlt ist sie Leistngsteschnich beschnitten ? Und kann man bei der CPU vlt auch noch 2 Kerne freischalten. 

Achja und eine 320 GB Fetplatte hab ich auch noch gefunden  Und zwar von mir ergo Kostenfrei. Also müsste man sich nur noch auf nen Case Festlegen damit Nobody sich entscheiden kann was er drann ändert.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status ein erster erfolg*

tray hast glaube ich ohne Kühler und boxed mit Kühler 

Ung Glückwunsch zum Finden der HDD


----------



## Grilgan (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status ein erster erfolg*

Also ich wäre ja immernoch für das Xigmatek Asgard, wenn du das danach noch lackierst. Oder lackierst du nicht? Denn ohne lackieren wird das mit dem Farbwunsch schwierig ^^


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status ein erster erfolg*

Freut mich das du wieder was planst

Die zusammenstellung find ich sehr gut aber warum nimmst du als Graka nicht die HD5770? 
1024MB ASUS Radeon EAH5770 GDDR5 PCIe - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook &

Die hat X11 und ist damit besser für die Zukunft geignet und du sparst nochmal 3,98€


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status ein erster erfolg*

So also das Ausencase sollte schon schwarz aussehen. 

Dann die Graka die ich im Link stehen habe ist minimal besser als die GTX 260 und die 260 ist minimal besser als die 5770. Nur hat die dx 11 aber die andere ist stärker. Wobei ich sagen muss das immer nur die version mit 512 mb eigenen speicher getestet wü
urde. Und die die ich nemen will hat 1 GB weshalb sie nochetwas schneller sein sollte.
Und wenn bei der CPU der Lüfter und die Verpackung fehlt ist es ja nicht so schlim. Dafür hab ich ja den extra kühler.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status ein erster erfolg*

Und es gibt eine Änderung, Nach längeren überlegen und beratschlagen lassen hab ich mich auf eine 5770 umentschieden. Ganz einfach weil sie  Kühler bleiben soll und sie anscheinend in normalen Auflösungen mehr Leistung bereitstellt als eine 4670er die ihre Mehrleistung erst nutzt wenn die Auflösungen hoher werden. Also sieht es jetzt so aus 

CPU 137,53 € - AMD Phenom II X4 955 mit 3,2 Ghz und 6 mb
            Ram      91,94 € - G.Skill NT DDR3-1333 CL9
 Graka 127,90 € - ATI 5770 
Festplatte 39,59 € - Caviar Blue 500 GB
Motherboard 49,33 € -  Asus M4N68T NV-GF630a AM3 ATX 
Laufwerk sind 10,93 € -  Samsung SHD163B schwarz
CPU Kühler 17,85 € - Scythe Katana
Netzteil 47,97€ - ATX be quiet pure Power
Gehäuse ca 30 €
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
523,04 € Gesamt 26,96 noch übrig und als Reserve die 12 €  "Versandkosten"

Link 1024MB ASUS Radeon EAH5770 GDDR5 PCIe - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook &

Ach und weiß einer Warum es für die 5770 so viele Herrsteller gibt ? Unterscheiden sich deren Karten von einander ?


----------



## D3N$0 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status ein erster erfolg*

Hey,

wirklich interessantes TB und macht auch richtig spaß es zu lesen 

Nun aber zur Materie:
Tu dir selbst einen Gefallen und nimm kein Board mit nForce Chipsatz. Die sind völlig veraltet und werden "warm". Im PC meines Bruders werkelt ein Nforce 630 welcher mit einem 80mm Lüfter auf Temperatur gehalten werden muss, da sonst die Kiste andauern abschmiert, selbt beim lockeren sufen im Netz.
NV Chipsätze sind bei AMD Platinen einfach müll.

Wenn du den Phenom später auch OC mäßig gut ausreizen willst empehle ich dir zu einem Gigabyte GA-770TA-UD3zu greifen, diese ist zwar etwas teurer als das von dir ausgesuchte Asus Board, aber auch um Welten besser.

Und kauf keine Tray CPUs die sind bei AMD teurer als die Boxed Modelle


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status die erste Änderung in form von 5770*

Braucht Nobody eine Brille ?

hmmm 
einmal gerechnet 160 € gesamtkosten --> what nein
nochmal gerechnet --> der Rechner muss kaputt sein
Anderen Rechner geholt --> ah ok wenn Nobody zahlen Dreht dann ..
Gestern CPU gesucht --> hmm die ist gut ok nehm ich 
heute 





> Und kauf keine Tray CPUs die sind bei AMD teurer als die Boxed Modelle


 --> what 123 nachgeschaut pablex --tatsache gleich mal 7 € teurer  --> Nobody sollte mal zum Augenoptiker gehen.
Danke

Wegen denn Board schau ich dann mal nach würde ich mal sagen. Und auch gleich mal was so bei den anderen Komponenten so los ist.

Morgen dann Nobody mit Battlebrille.

Berichtigung

CPU 130,46 € - AMD Phenom II X4 955 mit 3,2 Ghz und 6 mb
            Ram      91,94 € - G.Skill NT DDR3-1333 CL9
 Graka 127,90 € - ATI 5770 
Festplatte 39,59 € - Caviar Blue 500 GB
Motherboard 49,33 € -  Asus M4N68T NV-GF630a AM3 ATX 
Laufwerk sind 10,93 € -  Samsung SHD163B schwarz
CPU Kühler 17,85 € - Scythe Katana
Netzteil 47,97€ - ATX be quiet pure Power
Gehäuse ca 30 €
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
515,97 € Gesamt 34,03 noch übrig und als Reserve die 12 €   "Versandkosten"


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status die erste Änderung in form von 5770*

Schön das du dich doch noch für die 5770 entschieden hast. 
Stimmt die Karte hat in "normalen" Auflösungen vorteile aber durch den doppelt so hohen Speicher wie die GTX260 dürfte sie bei mehr Details noch besser abschneiden....Hier hab ich mal einen Test gefunden:

ASUS EAH5770 CuCore/2DI/1GD5/A Radeon HD 5770 Videocard Review - PCSTATS.com


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status die erste Änderung in form von 5770*

Den Test werd ich mir noch gleich reinziehen oder besser morgen mit Bttlebrille ^^ Wegen den Board, Ich hab gerade nocmal gesucht und das gefunden AsRock M3A770DE AMD770 AM3 ATX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software
Das ging zwar nicht mit der 1. CPU aber mit der jetzigen sollte es keine Probleme geben. Und von der Firma hab ich noch nichts schlechtes gehört. Und da kann ich dann doch noch bei bedarf ne 2. Graka rein basteln. Und das Budget wird auch nicht gesprengt.


----------



## D3N$0 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status die erste Änderung in form von 5770*

Hm Asrock ist ansich eig ganz ok, ist die Billigsparte von Asus 
Die machen sich aber solangsam zu einer Top Marke.
Joa das Board müsste es auch tun, und liegt wie du sagtest in deinem Buged.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status die erste Änderung in form von 5770*

Sehr fein sag ich Da mal  Also kann ich später doch noch auf 2 Karten aufrüsten. Und kann man mit den Board die CPU/Graka noch etwas höher bringen ? Das sollte doch eigentlich kein Problem sein Oder weil wegen Black edition und so ... 

Ein diges Danke geht an D3N$0 

Aber warum die Tray Version teurer sind muss ich nicht verstehen oder ? naja egal da hab ich dann nen Boxxed Kühler hier liegen. 

Trotz das wir hier einiges Verbessert haben such ich immer noch nen Case. Das ist hier echt das schwierigste. Naja mal sehen morgen...


----------



## Grilgan (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status die erste Änderung in form von 5770*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Aber warum die Tray Version teurer sind muss ich nicht verstehen oder ? naja egal da hab ich dann nen Boxxed Kühler hier liegen.



Das ist bei Intel CPUs genau so, warum kann ich dir auch nicht sagen.

Du meintest, dass das Case von außen schwarz sein sollte? Ich dachte du musst Farben benutzen? Oder lackierst du noch?  Fragen über Fragen ^^


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status die erste Änderung in form von 5770*

Ne das Case soll von ausen schwarz sein. Aber die Beleuchtung etc sollen grün sein. 

Ja und die Preise der Hw sind zz ja mal wieder gestiegen. Ich denke heute werd ich noch das Case raussuchen.


----------



## porsche7373 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status die erste Änderung in form von 5770*

Wart bitte noch mit dem Gadenken auf 2 Karten aufzurüsten, immerhin sollen in näherer Zukunft die 6xxxer kommen. 2 Karten lohnen sich mMn nach nur wenn man innerhalb der nächsten 3 Monate oder so aufrüstet.
Übrigens würd ich bei einer CPU NIE die Tray kaufen, der Unterschied liegt nicht nur im beigelegten Kühler, du hast bie Tray auch nur eins statt drei Jahren Garantie und du läufst Gefahr einen Rückläufer zu kaufen, also B-Ware.

Übrigens sehr spannendes Tagebuch, als Schüler hab ich auch nie viel Geld über...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status die erste Änderung in form von 5770*

Ich will ja nicht gleich 2 Karten einbauen. Die 2. Karte soll später kommen wenn es günstiger ist als eine neue also auch mehr Leistung bringt. Aber ich denke da kann ich mir in vlt 1 Jahr drüber gedanken machen. Und die CPU, wo ich eine Boxed nehme, sollte auch gut 2 Jahre Langen. 
So wie ich das sehe ist das System wie es hier steht so ziemlich das beste was man zz bekommen kann. Und es freut mich wenn manche ein Tagebuch interessant finden auch wenn es kein 2000 € high end system werden soll.

Endlich hat Nobody ein Geäuse gefunden. Nach ca 70 Typen die ich mir angesehen habe wird es wohl das ATX Midi Xigmatek Asgard Schwarz (ohne Netzteil) - Computer Shop - Hardware,
werden. Allerdings wird es eben gemoddet werden. Was ich jetzt schon weiß ist das ein Staubfilter eingebaut wird. Das ganze Lüfterkonzept und was ich am Case ändere werd ich morgen, naja heute posten.


CPU 130,46 € - AMD Phenom II X4 955 mit 3,2 Ghz und 6 mb
            Ram      91,94 € - G.Skill NT DDR3-1333 CL9
 Graka 127,90 € - ATI 5770 
Festplatte 39,59 € - Caviar Blue 500 GB
Motherboard 49,33 € -  Asus M4N68T NV-GF630a AM3 ATX 
Laufwerk sind 10,93 € -  Samsung SHD163B schwarz
CPU Kühler 17,85 € - Scythe Katana
Netzteil 47,97€ - ATX be quiet pure Power
Gehäuse ca 26,44 €
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
542,41 € Gesamt 7,59 noch übrig und als Reserve die 12 €    "Versandkosten" 	

Was ich noch anmergen will ist das die Preise Stark schwanken. So ist die CPU heute um 10 gechwankt. So war sie heute schon auf 140 € und steht zz bei 134 €  So schwanken die Preise der Hauptteile (CPU, Graka, Ram) so ca 5 € also rechne ich schlimstenfalls mit +15 € was aber immer noch im Limit liegt. Aber die restlichen Teile sollten nicht mehr soooo viel kosten. Ich rechne noch mit 1-2 Gehäuse Lüfter und etwas Licht. Plexi hol ich woanders noch her. 

Sicher kann man noch sparen wenn man die CPU mit einer anderen austauscht. Aber wenn ich einmal ein System baue dann nehm ich auch die ein paar € mehr in Kauf. Jedoch sollte man also als 1. erkenntnis sagen das man mit 500 € nicht wirklich hinkommt. Vieleicht wenn die Preise noch etwas runter gehen dann kommt man evt. mit 530 € hin. Aber das System wie es hier steht bildet meiner Meinung nach das best möglichste zur zeit. Wenn man eine Stufe weiter nach oben will sollte man ca 700 € investieren um eine ua eine bessere Graka zu nehmen. Wie ausgeglichen das System hier ist werden dann im späteren verlauf die ersten Benchmarks testen.

Was meint ihr ? Sind meine Schlussvolgerung richtig ?
Sind die Komponenten gut ?

Antworten, Kritik, Verbesserungsvorschläge und moddvorschläge sieht Nobody gerne.


----------



## Morpheus1822 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status die Konfiguration steht !!!*

Also ich würde das glatt so durchgehen lassen. Die CPU ist vielleicht ein kleines bisschen zu stark für die Radeon 5770, aber wenn du wirklich eine 2. Karte später dazukaufen willst, passt das auch wieder.

Alles in allem ein homogenes System mit einem hervorragenden P/L Niveau meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status die Konfiguration steht !!!*

Mir gefällt die Konfig auch  Für 550€ ist das echt schon TOP  Bin stolz auf dich xD


----------



## diablo2023 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status die Konfiguration steht !!!*

Ordentliches Gehäuse und P/L mäßig super Hardware... was will man mehr 

lg, diablo


----------



## hirschi-94 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status die Konfiguration steht !!!*

Diese Zusammenstellung, gefällt mir schon sehr gut...
Du könntest den AMD Phenom II X4 955 auch gegen den AMD Phenom II X4 945 tauschen, der ist günstiger und fast gleich gut. Dieser hat zwar keinen offenen Multi, aber du kannst natürlich auch über den Referenztakt übertakten.


----------



## Own3r (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status die Konfiguration steht !!!*

Gute Konfiguration, ist wirklich gut! Der Phenom II X4 955 ist ziemlich gut, kann ich nur bestätigen!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status die Konfiguration steht !!!*

So also in den Letzten h sind die HW Preise echt gestiegen. Naja abwarten theoretisch so hof ich werden sie fallen. 

Die CPU lasse ich so aus 3 Gründen. 1. wegen dem einfacheren Takten und 2. weil sie relativ stark ist und ich so sicher gehe das die CPU nicht den Flaschenhals stellt. Und vlt kommt später eine andere Karte oder eine 2. Und der 3. Ist wenn ich eine andere nehme muss ich wieder ein anderes Board suchen da das Board keine 920 er und 940 er unterstützt. Und zudem Preis wird Crossfire ready schwierig. Aber so werte ich bestellen wenn irgendwann mal der Preis passt. Wenn schon hirschi sagt das es ok ist und so auch das Netzteil passt.  Dazu kommen noch 1 Staubfilter wenn ich ihn nicht selber baue und ein Gehäuse Kühler in Grün sowie die Beleuchtungselemente.

So dann hab ich mal Paint bemüht um aufzuzeigen wie der innenraum aussehen wird. 

Die Skize erklärt denk ich alles. Beleuchtung ist Grün und ja was dann noch gemoddet wird werde ich sehen wenn ich das Case vor mir habe. 
Auf leise ist es ebenfalls etwas getrimmt. Für die Kabel hab ich mir was feines ausgedacht. Und nein Sleven ist es nicht. Es ist etwas anderes. Mal sehen ob ihr es rausfindet. Ich sag mal nein.

Wie immer gilt Ideen sind gerne gesehen. Und Fragen beantworte ich auch wenn ihr die stellt.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status die Konfiguration steht !!!*

Sehr schöne Paintzeichnung. Ich tippe mal du versteckst die Kabel oder du sammelst die und dann verlaufen da nur Rohre oder sowas xD


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status die Konfiguration steht !!!*

Eine nette Idee aber vieleicht ein anderes mal... 

Etwas habe ich noch vergessen. Die unterboden beleuchtung. Aber die kann ich erst planen und machen wenn ich das Case hier habe genau so verhält es sich mit der Außenbeleuchtung.


----------



## SaKuL (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status die Konfiguration steht !!!*

Hast du vielleicht vor, das ganze hinter irgendwelchen Plexiteilen zu verstecken?  
Weiter so, ist echt eines der geilsten Projekte, die ich je gesehen hab.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status die Konfiguration steht !!!*

Hmmm klingt nicht schlecht aber neeee ist nicht so mein Still 

Aber ich hab was interesantes Gefunden. So werte ich vermutlich wenn das System läuft knap 16000 3D Mark 06 Punkte haben und wenn ich mal etwas Takte so ca 18000. Wobei Far Cry mit 43 Frames Läuft. 

Cool ne ? Woher ich das weiß ? Nobody hat sich verklickt und kam auf diese Seite PCGH-Overclocking-PC: Phenom II X4 955 BE @ 3,42 GHz + Radeon HD 5770 (inkl. HD-Video) [Anzeige] - Phenom II X4 955 BE, PCGH-Overclocking-PC, Radeon HD 5770
Putzich wenn ich das so sehe haben die die gleiche CPU,Graka und ebensoviel Ram. Wo wir bei einen Preis von 735 € währen. Hmm ich glaub da lieg ich gar nicht mal so schlecht mit meinen 550 € Aber wie gesagt interessant isses schon mal zu sehen was man da so raus bekommen kann. Also liegt mein ziel bei 20000 3D Mark 06 Pünktchen. 

Achso und ehe die Frage kommt Nein ich habe das System nicht nachgebaut. Ich habe gerade erst mitbekommen das PCGH auch PC zusammenstellen lässt und sie über Alternate vertreibt. Hab ich nicht gewusst. Vieleicht sollte ich mal diese komischen anderen raider ausprobieren wie PCGH.de oder Grafikarte.

Aber schon putzich mit 700 € währe schon eine andere Graka drinn die mehr Leistet und dazu nen netten Hexa Core. Aber ich bleib bei meinen Limit.

Und achso 2 Ich finde es richtig gut das so viele das Tagebuch hier anscheinent verfolgen und es auch noch interessant finden.

Achso 3. Morgen fahr ich in den nächsten Mediam... oder Sat... mal sehen was man da so lustiges sieht.

Achso 4. Die Farbe kommt von meiner Freundin also braucht ihr euch nicht die mühe geben mich umzustimmen. Wenn dann müsst ihr an meine Freundin apelieren. Ich werde es dann weiter reichen.

achso 5 Der ausencase Mod stelle ich heute vlt auch noch online. Aber wieder in Paint gemalt. So das wars


----------



## SaKuL (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status die Konfiguration steht !!!*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> achso 5 Der ausencase Mod stelle ich heute vlt auch noch online. Aber wieder in Paint gemalt.




Hmmm, Paint? Versuchs mal mit SketchUp, das ist echt genial. Am Anfang mags sehr schwer und umständlich wirken, aber wenn man sich reingefuchst hat, dann ...^^. Ich hab das Programm bei meinem Praktikum in einem Architekturbüro kennen gelernt und hab gleich an Modding gedacht, als ich so die ersten Sachen damit gemacht hab. 

Aber Paint ist ja auch nicht gerade das unpraktischste 

Achso, und ich find es nicht verwunderlich, dass soviele die Sache hier verfolgen, denn es ist einfach mal ne ganz andere Herangehensweise als bei den ganzen 08/15 Projekten.

Gruß SaKuL


----------



## L.B. (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status die Konfiguration steht !!!*

Vergiss den Luftfilter! Die gesamte Gehäusefront ist ab Werk mit einem Filter versehen.  (So stand es zumindest in einem Testbericht, inwiefern das stimmt kann ich erst beurteilen, wenn mein Asgard kommt)
SketchUp kann ich nur weiterempfehlen, es bietet sehr viele Möglichkeiten zur Gestaltung.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status die Konfiguration steht !!!*

Verfahrensbeschreibung 137946 Aktenzeichen M 3

Der Modder (ferner der Verückte genannt) hat vor am besagten Gegenstand folgende änderungen vorzunehmen. Alleine das Vorbereiten dieser Tat wiederspricht dem § 921 des BMG
Der Verückte plant dies durch vollgende Maßnahmen durchzuführen.

1. Integration einer Untergrundbeleuchtung.
2. Integration eines Windows
3. Integration externer Leuchtstreifen am hinteren Teil des Gehäuse
4. Integration vorderer Leuchtmittel.
5. Integration eines Leuchtmusters auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite   des Windows
6. Integration einer leuchtenden Kabelordnung
7. Integration eines Displays auf der Oberseite des Objektes
8. Integration Diverser Steuerungs möglichkeiten
9. Integration eines großeren Austausch systemes für Daten
10. Integration diverser anderer kleinteile 
11. Bemalung der vorderen Blende mit einen Muster.

Motiv;
Der verückte ist bestrebt durch äußere änderungen des Objekts sich und  sein Arbeitsobjekt von dem allgemeinen PC Benutzer und desen  Arbeitsobjektes abzuheben. Um auf illigalen treffen gleichgesinder aufzufallen und dadurch die chance zu erhöhen weitere Iligale Aktivitäten wie sogenanntes COD oder CSS zocken mit erfolg Durch führen zu können. Weiterhin ist der Verückte bestrebt seine ihn umgebenden Räumlichkeiten zu verschönern. Es wird vermutet das hinter dem Einzelmodder eine Verinigung steht welche sich Comunity des Forums PCGH nennt. Diese Organisation ist für viele verschidene Verstöße gegen das BMG schuldig jedoch konnte sie bisher nicht ausgehoben werden.

Erklärung PCGH;
Diese Organisation besteht aus 2 Teilen 
Der Print abteilung welche auf den nationalen Kiosk und Abo Markt Vertrieben wird.
Und der Online Abteilung speziel des Forums. Neben den darin vertretenen Spontan Moddern ist auch eine Splittergruppe vertretten welche besonders oft gegen das BMG verstößt. 

Anderungen an Rechenobjekten die der Unterhaltung der eigenen Person und dritter durchgeführt werden verstoßen gegen § 137 Absatz 7 des BMG und § 172 Absatz 2 des BMG Das Vergehen gegen diese Geseze ist mit 3 Jahre modding zu bestraffen. Des weiteren besteht hier eine besonders schwere schuld da vermutlich weitere Personen angeregt werden es dem Verückten gleich zu tun.
Um diese Moddtat zu beweisen ist es unbedingt erforderlich das das besagte Projekt weiterhin Verfolgt wird und ncht außer acht gelassen wird.



> § 921
> Das vorbereiten einer Moddtat ist zum Schutz der Algemeinheit der Rechner nicht gestatet.





> § 137 Absatz 7 des BMG
> Das verändern eines Rechenobjektes zur belustigung der eigenen Person oder dritter ist nicht gestattet





> § 172 Absatz 2 des BMG
> Die Integration nicht benötigter Gegenständen in Rechensystemen für die optische Aufwertung des Rechenobjektes verstoßen gegen die Grundsätze der Regierung und sind aus diesen Grund nicht gestattet.




Begriffserklärung
BMG; (Bundes Modding Gesetz) Am 01.01,2010 eingeführt um die stätig wachsende Anzahl an Moddtaten entgegen zu tretten. Es beschreibt die erlaubten Änderungen die Ohne aufsichtsführende Organisation von den einzelnen Individium durchgeführt werden dürfen (keine)

BMV; (Bundes Modding Vereinigung) Überwacht das BMG und legt die Urteile fest die verhängt werden falls das BMG gebrochen wird.



Falls dieses Dokument nicht für sie bestimmt ist, ist es ihnen untersagt  es zu lesen. Sollten sie es doch tun sind sie aufgefortert sich  umgehend bei der BMV zu melden.


----------



## Grilgan (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status die Konfiguration steht !!!*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Falls dieses Dokument nicht für sie bestimmt ist, ist es ihnen untersagt  es zu lesen. Sollten sie es doch tun sind sie aufgefortert sich  umgehend bei der BMV zu melden.



Öhm, das solltesst du an den Anfang  stellen, jetzt ist es zu spät. Wo kann ich mich bei der BMV melden? Ich brauche Kontaktdaten. 

 geil geschrieben wie immer


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status ein Blick in die Zukunft !!!*

Der Witz ist ja das es zuletzt kommt. Und deine Meldung ist soeben aufgenommen worten. Demnächst flattert dir eine Vorladung zur BMV ins Haus.

Jo ich war nun mal bei dem nächsten MM laden. Mal sehen was die HW dort so kostet. Was soll ich sagen ich fand es Lustig.
Zuerst war ich bei den einzelteilen schauen. --> ATI 5770 nur 150 € HDD --> 60 € Ok bin ich mal zu den komplett PCs gegangen. Und hab mich da etwas umgesehen. Und hey da kamm auch gleich ein Verkäufer. 

(Das Nachfolgende Gespräch hat heute in einen Deutschen MM laden stattgefunden. Ich weiß es ist OT aber naja egal)

Verkäufer; Guten Tag kann ich ihnen Helfen ?
Nobody ; Jo ich such nen PC
Verkäufer; Ok für was soll er denn bestimmt sein ?
Nobody; Naja nen bischen was schreiben, Filme ansehen, Und spielen. 
Verkäufer; Ja ok dann suchen sie also einen Spiele PC
Nobody naja so sehr spielen nun auch wieder nicht, nur hin und wieder mal etwas supcom oder COD
Verkäufer; bitte was ?
Nobody; Supreme Comander und Call of Durty ^^
Verkäufer; Achso ok. Ja da hätten wir zb den hier,Top ausgestattet mit einen I7 860 und eine GTX 260 von Nvidia
Nobody;ok sieht ja nicht schlecht aus. Und wieviel Hauptspeicher ist verbaut ? 
Verkäufer; 1000 GB !!!
Nobody ähm wirklich ?
Verkäufer; Ja 1000 GB auf einer schnellen Festplatte.
Nobody; Sie wissen schon was der Hauptspeicher ist ?
Verkäufer Ja das weiß ich 
Nobody ähmm nein das wissen sie nicht, der Hauptspeicher wird auch Ram oder Arbeitspeicher genannt. Und da währen 1000 GB etwas viel. Was sie mir genannt haben ist die theoredische Festplatten kapazität.
Verkäufer; Oh ähm sorry
Nobody ; (Ich war gerade in Laune Ich sag nur ein Schuhladen war in der nähe) Und sie finden eine 5400 U/min Platte ist schnell aha dann will ich nicht wissen was eine 7200 U/min schnelle Platte ist.
Verkäufer ok ich würde sie bitten das sie sich an meinen Kolegen weiter wenden denn der macht das Hauptsächlich ich bin hier nur zur Vertrettung.
Nobody OK (wers glaubt)
Verkäufer 2, hallo ich hörte sie haben fragen zu diesen System ?
Nobody naja Fragen...
Verkäufer 2, was wollen sie wissen ? Es ist ein tolles System zumSpielen es....... (die nächsten 5 min erklärt der mir wie toll es doch ist.)
Nobody ; jo und wieviel Leistung liefert das Netzteil ?
Verkäufer 2 oh das kann ich ihnen nicht sagen aber das system läuft sicher
Nobody, hmmm der Preis ist mirirgendwie zu hoch.
Verkäufer 2; am Preis können wir leider nichts mehr machen. 
Nobody, nun ich denke das man ein ähnliches system was ungefähr gleich stark ist sich selber zusammenstellen kann.
Verkäufer 2; Nein das ist 1. Nicht möglich und 2. sehr schwer einen Rechner zusammen zu bauen.
Nobody wirklich ? hmm das denke ich wohl eher nicht. alleine wenn ich nur eine ATI 5770 einsetzen würde währe der Rechner gut 100 € günstiger. 
Verkäufer 2, Nein das ist nicht möglich da der rechner nicht mit einer solchen Grafikkarte Kompatibel ist. Und auserdem ist Nvidia immer besser als ATI.
Nobody nun gut dann über lege ich mir das nch mal vielen Dank
Verkäufer 2 aufwiedersehen.

Jo also ich wurde richtig gut beraten...

Also selbst vergleichbare Komplettsysteme zu meiner Konfiguration kosten so ca 900 € im Laden.

Zum Thema
Was für Lüfter sind eigentlich als Gehäuse Lüfter gut ? Also welche laufen schön ruhig ? Weil von den Teilen brauch ich noch einen. Und echt blöd finde ich das die HW preise irgendwie in den letzten Tagen gestiegen sind. Das ist nicht normal. Manche teile sind mal lässig 10 € teurer geworden. Also warte ich noch bs die Teile günstiger sind.


----------



## hirschi-94 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status ein Blick in die Zukunft !!!*

Da hast du dich aber sehr gut selbst beraten...

Da sieht man mal was aus den PC Läden geworden ist...

Und wie immer geile Story


----------



## M@rs (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status ein Blick in die Zukunft !!!*

@nobody es gibt meistens wenige gute verkäufer, die meisten haben kP

ich sprecher aus erfahrung (und wissen von nem "insider")


----------



## Gnome (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status ein Blick in die Zukunft !!!*

Es gibt in keinem Elektronik Laden gute Verkäufer. Alle habense null Plan. Selbst im PC Laden wissen die nicht mal ihr Sortiment richtig (da weiß ich noch was die im Angebot haben und was nicht ). Lächerlich . Ich würde die als Chef alle raushauen und ordentliche einstellen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status ein Blick in die Zukunft !!!*

Manche von den Typen dort haen Ahnung. So hatte ich mich mal mit einen Verkäufer unterhalten und der hatte echtes Fachwissen was man auch merkte. Aber viele naja man sieht es ja. Wenn dort ein Lehrling oder Praktikant mist erzählt sage ich nie etwas sondern weise sie nur darauf hin denn dafür sind es Lehrlinge etc aber wenn ein sogenanter Fachberater so einen mist erzählt verstehe ich das nicht. Denn das er nur vertretung ist ist Falsch gewessen denn ich habe ihn schon mehrmals dort gesehen, als ,,PC verkäufer"

So die Preise sind heute mal gefallen teilweise relativ trastisch. mal etwas warten.

Als 2. Gehäuse Lüfter habe ich mir den ausgesucht. 120x120x25 Revoltec Dark Green 22,5 dB(A) grün - Computer Shop - Hardware,

Und als erste Beleuchtung sollen die Rein Kaltlichtkathode Revoltec Twin Set 2x Grün 311mm - Computer Shop - Hardware,
Andere Teile folgen dann noch, wie ich es oben beschrieben habe.


----------



## Grilgan (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status ein Blick in die Zukunft !!!*

Die gleichen KK's habe ich auch nur in blau, leuchten sehr schön, gute Entscheidung.

Wann bestellst du die Sachen?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status ein Blick in die Zukunft !!!*

Bestellen werte ich sobald die sachen wieder etwas vom Preis gefallen sind. Bis vor kurzen sind sie wieder gestiegen aber jetzt sind sie im Begriff zu fallen. ZB der CPU Kühler war zwischenzeitlich auf 22 € hoch jetzt ist er auf 19,88€. Ich werte also so bestellen das ich immer bei den Günstigsten zuschlage und so werten es mehrere Lieferungen. Aber eben soviel das ich keine Versandkosten zahlen muss. Aber jetzt Pockere ich noch etwas und warte. Aber vieleicht geht das bestellen Morgen schon los. Oder vieleicht irgendwann nächste Woche.


----------



## SaKuL (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; warten und beobachten !!!*

Ich fand es schon fast erschreckend wie manche Sachen, preislich gesehen, in die Höhe geschossen sind. Aber andererseits macht sowas die ganze Sache wieder etwas spannender.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; warten und beobachten !!!*

Haha die Story ist echt geil xD Bei MM kann ich mir sowas gut vorstellen .
Ich hatte mal sone weiße Winterjacke und war mit der bei *Mars* , mit nem Kumpel. Wir haben uns ein bisschen umgesehen , auf einmal kommen da 2 Securityfuzzis vorbei und ich hör nur durchs Funkgerät:" Ist das da vorne nicht der mit der weißen Jacke?" . Ich dachte mit so WTF???. Und die Typen kamen auf einmal auf uns zu.... Nja wir dachten was solls und sind abgehauen... Und die hinterher . Bis sie dann wohl gesehen haben , dass das ne Verwechslung war xD Oh mann ich geh da nicht mehr mit ner weißen Jacke rein


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; warten und beobachten !!!*

Naja zz liegt die CPU bei 140 und die Graka bei 130 € also mal sehen. Aber woanders bekomm ich das zeug nicht günstiger oder ich zahl zu hohe versandkosten. Hmm Pünktlich zum Midnight shopping gingen die Preise nach oben. Was bestimmt nur ein Zufall ist...


----------



## Grilgan (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; warten und beobachten !!!*

Genau so war das bei mir auch mit Mindfactory, die haben meine z.B. Lüftersteuerung genau um 12 Uhr um 10 Euro teurer gemacht. Das ist totale Verar***e.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; warten und beobachten !!!*

Naja weis sonst noch jemand einen Günstigen shop ? Vieleicht spar ich da genug ein um Die versandkosten wieder rein zu haben.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; warten und beobachten !!!*

Also die Preise ändern sich ja alle 30 min. mal werten sie besser mal werten sie schlechter. 
Ich habe mal fix die gleichen Teile bei anderen anbietern gesucht. So kann ich noch ein paar € sparen so is die CPU bei Hoh und Hardware versand günstiger. Und wenn ich das mit den Versandkosten verechne und noch anderes günstiges dort bestelle kann ich etwas von denn mehrkosten kompensieren. Was mehr suchaufwand bedeutet ich werde irgendwann heute noch die Preisliste updaten. mal sehen wo ich da so lande.


Mal eine Frage zu hoh wie ist das dort mit den Versandkosten ? Zahl ich nur einmal die 7 € oder für jeden gegenstand oder für jedes Packet ? Weil dort ist zb die CPU günstiger.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; warten und beobachten !!!*

Noch wach??? ^^ Joa das mit den Preisen ist übel xD Manchmal verschwinden Produkte auch von einer Sekunde zur anderen ^^ Bei hoh kenne ich mich leider nicht aus -.- sry


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; warten und beobachten !!!*

Joa da war ich noch auf mit leicht zugeschwollenene Augen, nicht mehr mit allen Sinnen und ner meckernden Freundin an der Seite..... 
Nein ich bin mehr so der Nachtaktive Typ. Zumindest am Wochenende.

Naja ich denke heute Abend werte ich die erste Bestellung losschicken und mal hoffen das ich nen guten Preis finde. Die CPU scheint laut verschiedener Internet Quellen sich mittelfristig vom Preis nicht verändert zu haben. Längerfristig war sie hurz gefallen nun steigt sie aber wieder. Mal sehen was ich heute so bestelle vermutlich geht die erste Bestellung an Mindfactory. Ich hoffe das die Preise weiter sinken.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; warten und beobachten !!!*

So befor es rund geht nen Update

CPU 139,65 € 
Gehäuse 26,47 €
Netzteil 48,45 € 
Ram 46,53 € x 2
Kühler 19,88 € 
Graka 131,81 €
HDD 39,45 €
Motherboard  56,14 €
Laufwerk 16,55 €
Beleuchtung 5,90 € 
Ventilator 5,16 €
-------------------------------------------
582,52 €

So sehen die Preise zz aus. Das ist nicht gerade schön. Ich hof das sie noch fallen. Aber die ersten teile die die schon ziemlich niedrig sind werte ich schonmal ordern.

edit; Was haltet ihr von diesen Ram. http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=30677&agid=1357


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; warten und beobachten !!!*

Also das mit dem Ram hat sich erledigt. Heute zum Mitternachtshoping werde ich das Board, die Platte, den Ram,das Gehäuse, vlt das Netzteil, und das Laufwerk bestellen. Wegen der Graka,der CPU etc warte ich mal noch ein paar Tage. Aber irgendwie sehe ich schwarz das ich von den 32€ zuviel noch runter komme. Wenn dann müsste ich die CPU und so auch das Board Tauschen. Und bei den Board ist das gute das es 2 Grakas aufnehmen kann was wiederum kommente Aufrüstaktionen günstiger macht. Oder seht ihr noch etwas wo man sparen kann ? Vlt habt ihr noch eine Idee ich eigentlich nicht mehr. Und Antworten könnt ihr ruhig da hat niemand etwas dagegen.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; letzte Vorbereitungen !!!*

Na dann wünsch ich dir mal viel Glück auf deiner Shoppingtour, wenn duwillst kann ich dir dann helfen was zu finden xD


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; letzte Vorbereitungen !!!*

Ja wenn du noch ab 12 uhr on bist dann ja warum nicht. Allerdings steht ja schon fest was ich nehme. Ich hab nur noch die hoffnung das es günstiger wird. Naja die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; letzte Vorbereitungen !!!*

Joa also gestern bis 3 dann werd ich wohl heute bis nach12 durchhalten xD


----------



## D3N$0 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; letzte Vorbereitungen !!!*

Schlag dir am besten das OCZ kit ganz schnell aus dem Kopf, DDR3 800er Ram ist ne richtige Gehkrücke... Der Ram hat ungefähr die Geschwindigkeit von DDR2 667 wenn nicht sogar noch weniger 
1066 sollten es minimum sein, optimal wären 1333


----------



## negert (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; letzte Vorbereitungen !!!*

Die hat er sich glaube ich sowieso aus dem Kopf geschlagen.
Nachdem ihm der MM Mittarbeiter davon abgeraten hatte


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; letzte Vorbereitungen !!!*

Ne ich hab kein OCZ mehr ich hatte die 800Mhz mal kurz übersehen. Aktuell ist der hier 2048MB Kingston Value DDR3-1333 CL9 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook &
geplannt wobei er gerade mal um 3 € teurer geworden ist was wiederum heißt das er heute nicht bestellt wird.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; letzte Vorbereitungen !!!*

So dann will Nobody mal loslegen


----------



## 00p4tti7 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; letzte Vorbereitungen !!!*

Ok dann sag mal an was du brauchst und ich bin dabei


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; letzte Vorbereitungen !!!*

Also zur zeit habe ich das Gehäuse und den Kühler eingepackt. Nun schau ich mal was so der Ram macht. Das Netzteil zieh ich auch gleich ein.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; letzte Vorbereitungen !!!*

ok muss es bei mindfactory sein??


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; letzte Vorbereitungen !!!*

Wenn sich die Versandkosten relativieren nein.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Einkaufen live !!!*

Wie viel kostet dich das NT inkl. Versandkosten bei mf??


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Einkaufen live !!!*

also zz ohne versandkosten liegt es bei 48,85 €

ZZ sieht es so aus :

26,43 €  Gehäuse
19,88 €  Kühler
48,85 € Netzteil 
37,42 € Festplatte


----------



## Grilgan (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Einkaufen live !!!*

Live? Ich bin dabei  

Also die CPU ist bei mindfactory am billigsten wenn man einberechnet das dort die Versandkosten = 0 sind. Das Gehäuse ebenso. Das Nt (war es das bq! Pure Power 530?) ist ebenso bei mf die beste Wahl und auch die HDD.

Die billigste Ati 5770 ist zur Zeit die von Powercolor, für 126,45 1024MB Powercolor Radeon HD5770 GDDR5 PCIe - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook da bin ich mir aber nich sicher ob das das Ref.Design ist. Ansonsten was ist hiermit ACom PC - Onlineshop | Computer in Berlin - Force3D 5770 | Grafikadapter | Radeon HD 5770 | PCI Express 2.1 x16 | 1 GB GDDR5 | HDMI, DVI, VGA 2030713 da betragen die Versandkosten 7 Euro damit wärst du immernoch bei 136,90 Euro.

Das Laufwerk kostet bei mf 12,46 http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php?products_id=412872&pid=geizhals und ist somit dort das beste Angebot da bei den anderen Anbietern die Versandkosten realtiv hoch sind also das Laufwerk würde ich auch noch bei mf kaufen.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Einkaufen live !!!*

Welcher Katana solls werden??

Edit: Bei mir siehts genauso aus Grilgan


----------



## Th3 GhOst (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Einkaufen live !!!*

Also ich habe am Fr. bei Mindfactory bestellt und auch das mit den preisen gesehen ^^"
Ich hatte glück. Laut PCGH Preisvergleich hatte ich fast immer den besten preis.
Wo anders hätt ich vllt 1,50€ weniger bezahlt aber dafür waren Versandkosten noch dabei.
Hätt ich gestern bei MF bestellt dann hätt ich doch glatt  15€ mehr bezahlt.
Lohnt sich aufjedenfall bei MF immer wieder reinzuschaun.
Ich verfolge das hier mal bei dir solange mein I.Net noch geht ^^"

gruß
Th3 GhOst


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Einkaufen live !!!*

Der den ich geschrieben habe der *Scythe Katana 3 S462,754,939,940,478,775,1366*** 

naja die CPU gibt es bei hoh günstiger wie manches auch aber ich weiß nicht wegen ihrer Versandkosten. 
*


----------



## 00p4tti7 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Einkaufen live !!!*

Joa danke , liegt schon soviel Seiten zurück xD . Den bekommst wegen den Versankosten auch nur bei MM am billigsten


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Einkaufen live !!!*

klasse von dir Th3 GhOst

Nun weiß ich nicht was es für unterschiede bei den Grakas gibt, also inwieweit sie sich unterscheiden.


----------



## Grilgan (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Einkaufen live !!!*

Zum Scythe Katana:
Ich glaube die beiden unterscheiden sich nur in der Kompatibilität, also ich würde den hier nehmen:
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php?products_id=632237&pid=geizhals da der billiger ist  

die zweite möglichkeit wäre der hier Scythe Katana 3 S462,754,939,940,478,775,1366 - Computer Shop - Hardware, aber der kostet ca. 1 Euro mehr. Wo der Unterscheid liegt weiß ich wie gesagt nciht.


----------



## Grilgan (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Einkaufen live !!!*

uuuups verdammt bitte löschen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Einkaufen live !!!*

Naja ich habe von anhttp://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...e-Katana-3-S462-754-939-940-478-775-1366.html den hier http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...e-Katana-3-S462-754-939-940-478-775-1366.html. Der liegt auch im Korb. 

So ich muss mal fix weg in ca 45 min bin ich wieder da sorry ist wichtig aber ich bin dann gleich wieder da vieleicht sogar etwas früher. Seht es als werbe unterbrechung.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Einkaufen live !!!*

So und da bin ich wieder sorry ich habs nicht gewusst das ich nochmal weg musste, es lies sich leider nicht vermeiden.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Einkaufen live !!!*

So ich habe nun den 2048MB G.Skill NT DDR3-1333 CL9 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software
In den Korb geschmissen. Der liegt wenigstens nicht so viel über dem was er mal gekostet hat. Und falls die Preise extrem fallen sollten naja bin ich eben nicht mit den Riegel zufrieden.  So und nun schau ich nochmal wegen den Board. Denn das ist etwas gefallen und kostet nun wieder soviel wie als ich es das erste mal gesehen habe.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Einkaufen live !!!*

Ahhhh gerade gesehen die gibts auch als doppelback. für 89,40 € gleich mal wieder gespart. Wie auch schon bei der HDD.  Ich sehe wieder Licht.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Einkaufen live !!!*

Na klasse gerade bemerkt das der Ram nicht mit den Board kompatibel sein soll.  so steht es zumindest in einer bewertung. Mist


----------



## Th3 GhOst (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Einkaufen live !!!*

^^ is doch super, einfach weiter schaun ^^

ok das is natürlich schade


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Einkaufen live !!!*

Ja da hat man nen super Ram und dann liest man das er nicht gehen soll.  Wiso weiß ich zwar nicht aber naja. Das einzige währe noch dieser  muhsgin oder so aber wenn ich da die bewertungen sehe weiß ich alles. Ne  ich warte bis der Preis mal etwas fällt. Und das gleiche hoffe ich für die CPU. Nur bei der Graka bin ich mir noch etwas unschlüssig ob es da unterschiede gibt oder nicht.

So also bestellt habe ich

Das Gehäuse 26,43 €
Motherboard 56,14 €
Kühler 19,88 €
Netzteil 48,85 €
HDD 37,42 € 
----------------------------------------------
*205,28 € Gesamtkosten*


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Einkaufen live !!!*

So die erste Bestellung ist raus. Ich werde dann Morgen noch eine Mail an Mindfactory schreiben weil die Lieferanschrift etwas anders als zu der Rechnungsanschrift ist. Und dann werde ich morgen mal sehen wegen den Grakas.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Einkaufen live !!!*

Ich war mal so frei und hab mir mal die Teile nochmal angesehen die ich so bestellt habe. Und das war gut das ich bestellt habe so ist das Gehäuse um knap 3 € gestiegen und die platte um 1,50 €  Sehr fein. Naja hat jemand eine Idee ob der Ram vieleicht mal wieder fällt und was der unterschied zwischen den Grakas ist ? 

Nobody dankt


----------



## hirschi-94 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; erster Einkauf done !!!*

Ich denke, dass der Ram in nächster Zeit nicht billiger wird...aber auch nicht extrem teurer...

Was meinst du mit Unterschied zwischen Grakas?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; erster Einkauf done !!!*

Naja die es gibt die 5770 von Asus, von Glub 3D, usw. hier zb 1024MB ASUS Radeon EAH5770 GDDR5 PCIe - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook &
oder 1024MB Club3D Radeon HD5770 GDDR5 PCIe - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook &
oder 1024MB Powercolor Radeon HD5770 Play! Edition PCIe Retail - Computer Shop -

Das ist ja im grunde eine Graka also die 5770. Aber wiso sind die Preise so unterschidlich ? was ist da der unterschied ? auser dem Aufgetruckten Namen.


----------



## hirschi-94 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; erster Einkauf done !!!*

Naja die von Asus hat den besten Kühler von allen dreien...

Bei Club und Powercolor gibt es keinen Unterschied...


----------



## 00p4tti7 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; erster Einkauf done !!!*

Ich denke mal die Unterscheiden sich bei denen höchstens im Kühler


----------



## Th3 GhOst (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; erster Einkauf done !!!*

Ich denke das was vllt noch anders sein kann ist der Inhalt.
Also halt das Zubehör was der Karte beiliegt und wie die anderen 
schon sagten das der kühler anders is.

Gruß
Th3 GhOst


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; erster Einkauf done !!!*

hmmm also kann ich mir auch eine Glub nehmen die zz etwas günstiger ist als die Asus. Denn Grossfire fähig müssten ja eigentlich alle sein oder ? Und bei 2 5770 ern müssen da beide von zb Asus sein oder kann auch eine von Asus und eine von Glub 3D sein ?


----------



## Th3 GhOst (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; erster Einkauf done !!!*

Die können aufjedenfall alle CF.
Ich denke mal das du die Karten mischen kannst. 
Aber der Takt der Karten muss dann gleich sein. 
Sonst arbeitet die eine schneller als die andere und dann gibt's da ruckler.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; erster Einkauf done !!!*

Naja den Graka Takt kann man ja ändern. Und wenn ende des jahres die 6xxx kommen werden auch die 5770 er günstiger und ich denke da kommt die 2. 

Was mir noch eingefallen ist, So eine Lüftersteuerung das wäre ja auch was feines. Aber Beachten muss ich da nichts oder ? Weil es gibt ja schon simple für 10 €.


----------



## Grilgan (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; erster Einkauf done !!!*

Bei Lüftersteuerungen musst du eigentlich nichts besondereres beachten, nur das Kabelmanagement wird extrem schwer dadurch. ^^ Aber trotzdem ist eine Lüftersteuerung immer empfehlenswert. Wieviele Kanäle brauchst du?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; erster Einkauf done !!!*

Naja Also an Lüfter sind 2 stk für das Gehäuse geplant. 
1. Front Lüfter
2. Hinterer Lüfter

und dazu noch 
1 cpu Kühler
1 Graka Kühler

Also bräuchte ich ja nur 2 Kanäle. Also sollte eine steuerung mit 4 Kanälen reichen. 

Ich hoffe mal das Netzteil reicht für 2 Grakas bezüglich Anschluss möglichkeiten und Leistung.


----------



## hirschi-94 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; erster Einkauf done !!!*

Du kannst die Lüfter auch am Mainboard anstecken, und über das BIOS regeln...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; erster Einkauf done !!!*

Ja aber wenn ich mal zwischendrinn etwas regeln will dann muss ich aber immer erst ins Bios. Ich denke eine einfache steuerung für 10€ ist da schon sinnvoll.


----------



## Grilgan (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; erster Einkauf done !!!*

Was ist denn hiermit? Cooltek Fan Controller LSK435B, 3,5" (8,89cm) 4-Kanal, 4 x 17 Watt, Da kannst du sogar auch noch 2 weitere anschließen. Nur 2 oder 3 Kanäle gibts kaum oder sind gleichteuer.

Oder du nimmst einfach 2 davon Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Alle Fan-Controller » Potentiometer Drehregler dabei sparst du sogar 3 Euro xD
Oder sowas vielleicht? Zalman Fanmate 2 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de

Oder du holst einmal das Poti von Caseking und dazu noch http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Luefter/Adapter-Kabel/3-Pin-Y-Kabel::177.html das wäre das billigste.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; erster Einkauf done !!!*

Wenn dann denke ich bastle ich so ein komplettes Teil in die Front ein. Naja mal sehen. Erstmal muss alles ran kommen und Nobody muss den Rechner zusammenbauen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; erster Einkauf done !!!*

Was mich mal interesieren würde, Was würdet ihr so an den Case machen ? Ich muss ja nun bis Donnerstag warten bis ich es hier habe. Aber vieleicht habt ihr ja noch ideen. Ich hab zwar schon ein paar grundideen aber ich muss es erstmal vor mir sehen bevor ich mich da festlegen kann. 

Also postet mal ein paar ideen. Mal sehen was gut ist und machbar ist wird übernommen.


----------



## M@rs (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; erster Einkauf done !!!*

hat das gehäuse schon ein window? wen nicht würde ich da als erstes eins reinmachen, vllt lackieren 

und halt schön beleuchten


----------



## Grilgan (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; erster Einkauf done !!!*

Mal ne Frage wieso willst du beleuchten wenn das Case kein Window hat ^^ Ist mir grade mal so aufgefallen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; erster Einkauf done !!!*

naja Hauptsache es ist eine Beleuchtung trinne 

Schau mal hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...ekt-aurora-status-erster-einkauf-done-12.html
besonders den beitrag 113
Ein Fenster will ich ja auch rein machen. Das ist zwar nur der Grob entwurf aber sobald das case bei mir ist kann ich etwas besser planen wie das Fenster aussehen soll. 

Mich interessiert halt so was ihr dazu meint und vlt habt ihr ideen die ich nicht habe.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; erster Einkauf done !!!*

Hallo Leute. erstmal Hat Mindfactory meine Bestellung heute angenommen und sendet sie auch an die besagte Adresse. Dann hat Nobody etwas festgestellt. Für Crossfire brauch ich ja 700 W  Und da reichen meine 550 nicht wirklich. Nun ist die Frage was machen. Ein anderes Netzteil mit 750 W suchen was ungefähr 80 € kosten wird und dann eine 5770 nachkaufen wenn es mal soweit ist. Oder eine ander Graka nehmen die erstmal genug leistung bietet. Ich hätte da an eine 5830 für knap 200 € gekostet. Womit ich dann mein Limit erreicht hätte. Denn Ich stell mein Limit immer zu niedrig ein und sage solange ich es nicht über 100€ überschreite ist es ok. Oder meint ihr ich sollte erstmal alles so belassen und mir später ein neues NT mit 5770 besorgen. Und wegen den Motherboard hätte ich soviel nicht eingespart. Wenn ich mir mal alles so ansehe. 

Ach und der Ram Fält 

Also was meint ihr ? Über jede Antwort freue ich mich.


----------



## D3N$0 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; nicht noch eine Frage !!!*

Hm 550W müssten reichen, hier mal eine Beispielrechnung:

CPU je nach Taktuung : 110-190W (die 190W beziehen sich auf 4GHz bei 1.5V)
Graka: 115W einzeln, bzw 230W Im Crossfire
Ram + Board, Laufwerke etc: 60W

Macht zusammen im schlimmsten Fall etwa 380W.


----------



## hirschi-94 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; nicht noch eine Frage !!!*

Das reicht locker...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; nicht noch eine Frage !!!*

Und hier mal meine Rechnung 

CPU 130 W 
und Graka -->109 im idle und 233 W in Volllast. 
Macht ergo 
130 W + 233+233=596+60 W sonstiges sind 656 W  (crossfire)
130 W + 233 = 363 W + 60 W sonstiges sind 423 W  (normal)

meine Quelle
ATI Radeon HD 5770 : Stromverbrauch - Review Hartware.net

Aber nur mal so aus spaß bringt die 5830 soviel mehr ? Und naja 2x PCI express hab ich ja...

Danke für eure Antworten  ist echt schwer im gehobenen Desktop bereich.


----------



## hirschi-94 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; nicht noch eine Frage !!!*

Ich rate dir von einer 5830 sehr ab!

Sie braucht viel Strom, wird heiß...und die Leistung liegt ungefähr bei der einer 4890...

Deshalb bleibe bei der/den 5770/ern...


----------



## D3N$0 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; nicht noch eine Frage !!!*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Und hier mal meine Rechnung
> 
> CPU 130 W
> und Graka -->109 im idle und 233 W in Volllast.
> ...



Mich würde interessieren was die bei ihren Tests immer so rauchen, 115W im idle bzw 233W unter Last... 
Die sollten weniger WLP shnüffeln 
Meine Werte waren ja schon etwas zu hoch angesetzt aber das was die da abliefern ist schwachsinn. Hier mal ein Test einer Kompetenten HW Seite 

HD5770


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; nicht noch eine Frage !!!*

Echt das ist verwirrend plötzlich reden die anderen von was in die 300 W  Und hier Hardwareluxx - ATI Radeon HD 5770 und 5750
sinds wieder 202 W und in PCGH wird wieder was anderes gesagt, irgendwie schwierig. Wer hat den nun Recht ? 

Und rein Leistungstechnich wieviel bringt die 5830 mehrleistung ungefähr ?

sorry in mobilen Bereich ist es einfacher.


----------



## hirschi-94 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; nicht noch eine Frage !!!*

Der Leistungssprung von einer 5770 zur 5830 

Kannst du mit den Karten 4870 und 4890  vergleichen...lohnt sich nicht!


----------



## D3N$0 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; nicht noch eine Frage !!!*

Also ich halte die Leistungswerte von PCGH für realistisch. Meine 4870 zeiht immerhin knapp 200W wenn man Furmark lufen lässt. und die 5770 hat einen deutlich geringeren Stromhunger 
Die 5830 leigt auf 4890 Nieveau und ist somit etwa 10-15% schneller als eine 5770. Ich finde die Karte aber nicht wirklich toll wenn schon was schnelleres dann gleich eine 5850, da hat man auch richtig Power.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; nicht noch eine Frage !!!*

Naja also reicht eurer meinung nach 530 W für einen 955 und 2 5770. Ati gibt was von 108 W unter Last an was ich für zu niedrig halte. 
Die CPU soll laut AMD 125 W ziehen und Overvolten wollte ich vorerst nicht. Aber es währe schon cool wenn das Netzteil für 2 5770 er reichen würde. Obwohl ich denke das das ziemlich knap wird oder ? Weil wenn ich rechne 190 W + 190 W + 125 W + 60 W = 565 W und das NT was ich bestellt habe hat 530 W


----------



## wirelessy (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; nicht noch eine Frage !!!*

Öh und wie die 550w reichen. Hups, glatt ne Seite überlesen =-O Sorry^^
Nein, das wird nicht knapp. Die 125w sind nur die TDP, er wird vermutlich sogar weniger ziehen, die 108w könnten da passen. Ich glaub sogar mein 450w würde das packen, na gut, hab auch nen 945 drauf.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; nicht noch eine Frage !!!*

Das habe ich gerade gefunden 



> Auch die Leistungaufnahme der HD 5770 Ultra Durable liegt auf dem Niveau  anderer HD 5770 Karten. Die Leistungsaufnahme deutet darauf hin, dass  die Karte von Gigabyte mit der Standardspannung von 1,125V Arbeitet. Im  Idle-Modus taktet sich die 157/600MHz (0,95V) runter und das ganze  System begnügt sich mit 145 Watt. Im Spielebetrieb gönnt sich das  Testsystem maximal 232 Watt. Leider liegt die Idle-Leistungsaufnahme im  übertakteten Zustand etwas höher: die Karte senkt die Taktraten im  Idle-Modus nicht auf 157/600MHz ab, sondern läuft auch mit 990/2.750MHz.  Auch die Spannung wird nicht herabsetzt. Die Radeon HD 5770 allein  begnügt sich unter Volllast (Furmark) mit maximal 102 Watt.



Aber es muss doch eine stelle geben die genau sagt ,, jo passt auf die ATI 5770 verbraucht xxx Watt im Idle und xxx W unter last. Gemessen mit dem und dem" Naja von der 5830 bin ich wieder Weg wenn die so wenig mehrleistung für 70 € mehr bringt. Es war auch nur so eine Idee beim Stöbern.


----------



## D3N$0 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; nicht noch eine Frage !!!*

Ja also passt doch die 5770 allein braucht ~100W laut dem Test, wie der letzte Satz besagt.


----------



## hirschi-94 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; nicht noch eine Frage !!!*

Mach dir keine Sorgen, das geht locker...


----------



## D3N$0 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; nicht noch eine Frage !!!*

Klar geht das man bedenke nur wenn eine 5770 230W verbraten würde, was bräuchte dann meine 4870, 300W?...  Und das Brauch gerade mal eine 5970 un die ist in ganz anderen Leistungsgalaxien. Mach dir mal nicht so viel Gedanken darüber das 550W NT haut hin und reicht fast 2 mal


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; nicht noch eine Frage !!!*

Ich denke das wird locker noch mit 2 Grakas reichen.
Die Sache ist die, bei deinem Link und dem Test von Hardwareluxx wird das komplette System(ohne Monitor,Anlage) gemessen und nicht nur die Grafikkarte.
Bei PCGH dagegen wird ja wie beschrieben, nur die Leistungsaufnahmer der GPU gemessen. Deshalb halte ich auch ~100W für real.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; nicht noch eine Frage !!!*

Na gut wenn ihr alle sagt das das reicht dann reicht es auch. Kurz nachgerechnet 

105 W + 105 W + 125 W +60 W = 395 W jo sollte reichen. Gut also bleib ich bei einer 5770 und später eine 2. dazu. Vermutlich werde ich dann die ausführung von hier http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-Radeon-HD5770-Play--Edition-PCIe-Retail.html
holen oder wenn die nicht mehr da ist eben die von Glub 3D. 

Also danke Leute


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; nicht noch eine Frage !!!*

Und wieder tretten zweifel auf....
Wenn ich mir das http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...enenbruch-vom-noob-zum-wakue-verrueckten.html so durchlesse dann ist eine 48xx schneller als eine 5770. Mal eben so 800 Punkte.  Und im CF Verbund sollte das Ergebnis noch stärker sein.


----------



## D3N$0 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; nicht noch eine Frage !!!*

Und an was hast du jetzt Zweifel? das hätte ich dir gleich sagen können, die 5770 liegt in den meisten Spielen auf 4870 Niveau.


----------



## hirschi-94 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; nicht noch eine Frage !!!*

Ich sage dir mal was...diese Benchmarks sagen nix über die "Praxisleistung" aus...schaue die lieber Spiele Benchmarks von PCGH od. etc. an...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; nicht noch eine Frage !!!*

Naja ich hab mir mal den Link durchgelessen und er will ja praktisch das machen was ich so vorhab also ein Crossfire System. Ja aber wenn ich mir die werte so ansehe dann ist die 4870 schon etwas stärker als die 5770. auch wenn die weniger Strom zieht. Und auch dx 11 hat. Nun stellt sich die Frage sind die ergebnisse deshalb so niedrig weil seine CPU und der Ram limitiert ? Wenn ich so Benchmarks vergleiche da ist der 955 BE deutlich besser als der Quad. Und ich verwende ja auch 1333 Ram der vlt noch etwas sinkt. Jedenfalls weiß ich absolut nicht was ich machen soll. Vieleicht doch auf extrem gehen und eine 5830/5850 nehmen ? Blöd ist auch das die CPU heute mal eben die 140 € marke gebrochen hat. Der Ram aber sinkt was gut ist. Ach und mein CPU kühler ist nun für 16 anstatt für 19 € zu haben. Ich weiß es echt nicht mehr. Vieleicht sollte ich Nicht mehr nachschauen und einfach bestellen und fertig...

Ach und sorry für meine Blöden Fragen. Im Notebookbereich und was Software betrifft kenn ich mich mehr aus. Wenn also mal alles da ist und läuft könnt ihr geniesen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; nicht noch eine Frage !!!*

Naja ich hab mich etwas kurz mit ihm unterhalten und er hat mir den Link hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/57979-noblorros-modding-projekt-g-e-e-k-update-lustiges-hardware-raten-79.html#post1544191 
gegeben. Ich denke also das ich es lasse mit den anderen Grakas. Denn bei ihm limitiert die CPU und der Ram. Was aber bei mir nicht der fall sein sollte. Immerhinn nehm ich einen 955 BE und 1333 CL9 Ram. In so fern hat Nobody sich mal wieder zuviele Gedanken gemacht. Also sollten doch noch 20000 ++ trinn sein.

Achso auf der Startseite hab ich ein Projektlogo eingefügt. Weiß jemand wie ich das gleich in groß anzeigen lassen kann ?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; ja schaue da es kommt !!!*

So und was erfreuliches. Nobody hat gerade seine E-Mails gelessen als es da ging
 ,,Bing "
Nobody hmmm what this ?
Computerstimme ,, Sie haben Post"
Nobody sagt da what ?
Computerstimme <--- Antwortet nicht sowas arogantes tztztz

Also hat Nobody fix gelesen was da kamm. Und da kamm von Mindfactory ne Mail.

Nobody ,,ja die haben doch nicht storniert hier gleich mal lessen"

Und Nobody las da folgendes 





> Guten Tag und herzliche Grüße, Nobody,
> 
> das Paket für Ihre Bestellung xxxxxxx mit der Rechnungsnummer xxxxxxx wurde
> soeben von uns verschickt.
> ...



Es kommmt also doch und so schätz Nobody das er Donnerstag die ersten Bilder in seinen 2. Tagebuch posten kann.


----------



## Grilgan (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; ja schaue da es kommt !!!*

Juhu  Da warten wir ja beide auf ein Paket 

Ach ja. Ich habe ja von Anfang an gesagt die 4870, aber ich finde du solltest die 5770 einfach bestellen. Leistung ist nicht alles. Von der Lautstärke habe ich keine Ahnung aber ich denke das eine 5770 leiser sein wird als eine 4870. Also bestell einfach und fertig, wenn du ganz unzufrieden bist dann gibst du sie halt innerhalb von 14 Tagen zurück.


----------



## SaKuL (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; ja schaue da es kommt !!!*

Du wirst dann wohl bis Donnerstag nicht ruhig schlafen können^^

Freut mich, wie das ganze bist jetzt so gelaufen ist. Es st und bleibt eines der besten Tagebücher 

Gruß SaKuL


----------



## 00p4tti7 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; ja schaue da es kommt !!!*

JAAA  *Jetzt gehts los , jetzt gehts los,jetzt gehts los....* xD


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; ja schaue da es kommt !!!*

Ja ich muss nur noch die Graka, den Ram,und die CPU bestellen. Aber das Problem ist das die CPU gestern auf 143 € hoch gegangen ist. Aber der Ram fällt zz wenigstens.
Aber ich denke am Wochenende wert ich den Rest holen und so wird es übernächste Woche zusammengebaut. Und mal sehen vlt fang ich dieses Wochenende an das Gehäuse ein wenig zu quellen. alleine meine Kabelverlegung was ich vor habe muss ich vorbereiten.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; ja schaue da es kommt !!!*

Ja mei da kamm schon was .... Lasst das modding beginnen. 

Heute gekommen und sogar in Takt. 

Der rest kommt dann morgen.

Blöd ist nur das die CPU schon wieder gestiegen ist. Wenn das so weiter geht kann ich auch den 956 holen weil dann kaum noch unterschied besteht. Hätte ich ihn nur für 139 am sonntag mit bestellt. Nun liegt sie bei 144 €


----------



## Grilgan (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; ja schaue da es kommt  !!! heute mit den 1. Bildern*

Das Case sieht doch schon vielversprechend aus  Für den Preis wirklch ein Top Angebot 

Einene 956? Hm, kenne ich nicht.. ^^


----------



## 00p4tti7 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; ja schaue da es kommt  !!! heute mit den 1. Bildern*

Das sieht doch schon gut aus . Das mit dem CPU istnatürlich unschön , aber wird schon .


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; ja schaue da es kommt  !!! heute mit den 1. Bildern*

Die 956 ist das 4 Kern Flagschiff von AMD. sie hat einen Takt von 4x 3,4 Ghz. Und kostet 150 €. Stärker ist dann nur noch der Hexacore. 

Ja aus den Case lässt sich viel machen. eigentlich passt es perfekt. Gut ein paar änderungen aber sonst perfekt.
Aufjedenfall geht die Untergrundbeleuchtung so wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe.  Nur der Seitendekel naja...
Die Lüftungsschlitze sind etwas groß. Da muss ich mir noch was überlegen wie ich das Window reinbastle. 

Für ideen bin ich immer offen. Ich messe jetzt erstmal ob meine 3 ideen funktionieren.  2 musste ich schon verwerfen. Aber no. 2 mit 2 getrennten Windows scheint zu funktionieren. Na mal sehen.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; ja schaue da es kommt  !!! heute mit den 1. Bildern*

Ähm..... nobody ....wie soll ichs sagen xD lass dich nicht verarschen  der heißt 9*65* und ncht 956 , deshalb "konnte Grilgan da nix mit anfangen " .

Welche ideen musstest du verwerfen?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; ja schaue da es kommt  !!! heute mit den 1. Bildern*

Ahh April April  
Wie ?
das ist schon vorbei ?
ups......

Ja sorry ich hab selber gerade einen Zahlendreher gehabt. Es heißt wirklich 965.  AMD Phenom II X4 965 3.40GHz AM3 6MB 125W BLACK EDITION BOX - Computer Shop -
Mein Fehler sry 

 Nobloros, das habt ihr nicht umsonst gemacht....


----------



## Grilgan (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; ja schaue da es kommt  !!! heute mit den 1. Bildern*

 doppelt verschrieben xD

Ich wusste natürlích was du meinst.. ^^

Ja mich interessiert auch was du denn schon für Ideen wegen dem Case verwerfen musstest


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; ja schaue da es kommt  !!! heute mit den 1. Bildern*

Also was mich erstmal freut ist das auch die Rückseite und innen Seite Schwarz ist.  Also fällt innen Lackieren schon mal weg.
Verwerfen musste ich ein Dreieck als Window und 3 Streben als Window.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; ja schaue da es kommt  !!! heute mit den 1. Bildern*

Ach ja Bilder wollte ich posten ....

Also was sehr gut geht wäre das Lichtbild für die Mainboardseite.
Und auch die Undergrundbeleuchtung.
Schwieriger ist da die Window form wegen den grosen Lüftungslöchern (Bild 1+2)  Ja und der innenraum bedarf nur zweck mods (Bild 3) Und hinten werd ich mir auch was einfallen lassen. (Bild 4)


----------



## 00p4tti7 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; ja schaue da es kommt  !!! heute mit den 1. Bildern*

WOW bin beeindruckt, für ein so billiges Gehäuse scheint es ja ganz gut zu sein xD


----------



## L.B. (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; ja schaue da es kommt  !!! heute mit den 1. Bildern*

Hast du das Gehäuse bei Caseking gekauft? Mein Asgard ist dort nämlich nicht lieferbar .

Ich kann den Phenom X4 II 965 BE nur empfehlen, es ist wirklich AMDs Flagschiff (gewesen ). Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit. Allerdings solltest du darauf achten, dass du ihn im C3-Stepping nimmst.


----------



## Own3r (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; ja schaue da es kommt  !!! heute mit den 1. Bildern*

Oder man nimmt den Phenom X4 II 955 BE und oc'ed in auf das gleiche Level wie den Phenom X4 II 965 BE - hab ich auch gemacht


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; ja schaue da es kommt  !!! heute mit den 1. Bildern*

Ja also eins muss ich mal sagen --> DANKE    Grilgan für den Tip

Für den Preis ist das Gehäuse wirklich top. Es ist stabil,sehr gut Lakiert, und schrauben etc sind auch dabei.

Ich hab es bei Mindfactory bestellt weil es da deutlich günstiger war als bei Caseking und weil es sofort lieferbar war. Naja und Sonntag bestellt und heute schon da...

Ja mann kann den 955 dank des Multies leichter hoch takten. Aber der 965 hat einen höheren Grund Takt...
Und wenn dann nehm ich nur C3 steping.

Aber ein Hexa core brauch ich nicht. Ich bin aber zz gerade stark am überlegen ob es nicht doch eine ATI 5850 sein soll. Selbst im CF sollten da meine 530 W noch reichen und naja sie hat mehr Leistung als eine 5770 und so käm später auch das CF stärker.


----------



## L.B. (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; ja schaue da es kommt  !!! heute mit den 1. Bildern*

Es ist aber das normale Asgard, das nur einen Lüfter hat.

Du solltest auf jeden Fall das C3 Stepping nehmen, da die TDP gesenkt wurde und der Prozessor somit leichter übertaktet werden kann. Außerdem wurde die Arbeitsspeicherunterstützung verbessert und einige andere Fehler wurden behoben.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; ja schaue da es kommt  !!! heute mit den 1. Bildern*

Ja es hat nur einen Lüfter da ich den 2. eh nicht brauche weil der durch einen anderen eh ersetzt werden sollte. Und was anderes als eine 955 oder 965 stand seit längeren nicht da. Und ich hab noch keine mit C2 gesehen. dort wo ich sie bestelle haben alle nur C3 steping. 

Naja am meisten überlege ich immernoch wegen der Graka. Jaich weiß etliche werden jetzt stöhnen. Aber dennoch ich hab mir die Daten einer 5850 angesehen und die verbraucht nur was mit 149 Watt im fur Mark. Und wenn ich so rechne 
150W + 150W +125W +60W = 485 W Also noch ok. Gut der Preis aber es ist eine gute Karte....


----------



## Own3r (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; noch mehr neue Bilder !!!*

Ich empfele dir auch jeden Fall dei HD5850! Die reicht für alles aus und ist noch "recht" günstig für die gebotene Leistung!


----------



## habi12623 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; noch mehr neue Bilder !!!*

der phenom 2 965 ist an sich ziemlich sinnlos, da ja bereits der 955 schon eine black edition ist. beim 965er wurde lediglich der multilplikator schon ab werk heraufgesetzt. auch wenn es nur 10-15€ sind, kann man sich die getrost sparen, da man innerhalb von 2 minuten aus dem 955 einen 965 machen kann.

zum gehauese: wenn du zufrieden bist ist das natuerlich schoen, aber fuer 85€ finde ich schon ziemlich teuer fuer dieses gehaeuse. zumal scheinbar nur ein oder gar kein luefter vorinstalliert ist. das finde ich bei diesem preis schon recht schwach.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; noch mehr neue Bilder !!!*

wenn ich mich nicht irre hat das Case 26€ gekostet


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; noch mehr neue Bilder !!!*

Naja ich rätsel nur noch wegen der Leistung die vom NT geboten wird reicht. Für ein CF system mit 2. karten aber normal. Ja weil es hat ja 530 W

@ habi12623 das mit der CPU hab ich mir gedacht. Und ich denke fast auch so.


> zum gehauese: wenn du zufrieden bist ist das natuerlich schoen, aber  fuer 85€ finde ich schon ziemlich teuer fuer dieses gehaeuse. zumal  scheinbar nur ein oder gar kein luefter vorinstalliert ist. das finde  ich bei diesem preis schon recht schwach.


Aber das Gehäuse hat einen Lüfter vorinstaliert und es hat nur 26 € gekostet. Und keine 86 € ....


----------



## 00p4tti7 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; noch mehr neue Bilder !!!*

Also ich denkedas NT reicht aus xD


----------



## Grilgan (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; noch mehr neue Bilder !!!*

Öhm Nobody ich denke du musst dich mal entscheiden. ^^ Wie wäre es denn wenn du jetzt eine 5850 oder sogar ne 5870 kaufest (größenwahnsinn) und dann in ein paar monaten wenn du geld hast irgendwas anderes damit machst, anstatt dir eine zweite Karte für's CF zu kaufen. und dann wärst du das NT rumgedenke jetzt auch los. xD

Ach ja und du sagtest das du den 955 leichter übertakten kannst wegen dem Multi. Entweder, du meinst das richtig und denkst das der 955 von Grund aus logischerweise weniger Strom/Wärme benötigt/produziert, oder du denkst, dass der 965 keine Black Edition ist. Also beides sind BE's, daher würde ich einfach den billigeren nehmen, egal welcher, denn wie gesagt du kannst den 955 schnell auf 965 niveau übertakten.


----------



## hirschi-94 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; noch mehr neue Bilder !!!*

Also...das Netzteil reicht für 2 5850 nicht...jedoch für 2 5770 schon...

Du darfst nicht immer nur mit Watt rechnen sondern musst du auch mal das Netzteil genauer betrachten...Dein Netzteil hat 2 12V Schienen...mit insgesamt 38 Ampere...Das reicht für ein CF System mit 2 5850 einfach nicht...da bräuchtest du schon eins was in die Richtung 50 Ampere geht...mindestens... 

Achja nimm den 955er B-Edition


Achja eine 5850 reicht übrigens völlig aus


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; noch mehr neue Bilder !!!*

Das ich mich entscheiden sollte weiß ich auch... ABER ES IST SO SCHWER.
Wie gesagt ich komme aus dem Notebooksektor Praxis - Windows 7 / Vista - Windows auf Diät auf notebookjournal.de
lesst mal wers geschrieben hat.. Jedenfalls gibt es da weniger Fragen --> stark ATI oder warten auf die mobile femi (260 niveu) mittelstark 260m (9800GT niveu) schwächer GT 240 (irgendwo bei eine 7xxx)

Nun ja in ein paar Monaten war ein CF system nicht geplant. erst wenn ich merge oh ha die Leistung reicht nicht mehr. Wir reden von ca 1,5 jahre. Und lieber heute gut überlegt,dann muss ichs morgen nicht tun. Und ich haßße den Gedanken hääte ich nur ein stärkeres NT genommen. Denn wenn das eintritt jo dann ärgere ich mich so richtig so wie im Siegel Fall.

Und ich weiß das es beide BEs sind. und man so den multiolikator leicht ändern kann. Und zz ist der 955 (noch) der billigere.


----------



## hirschi-94 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; noch mehr neue Bilder !!!*

Wenn du erst in 1,5 Jahren ein CF Sys habe möchtest, würde ich die dann in 1,5 Jahren lieber zu einer Karte der neueren Generation raten...


----------



## habi12623 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; noch mehr neue Bilder !!!*

oha, da hab ich mich glatt bei geizhals verguckt. ich hatte das mit integriertem 500w netzteil im visier. ich hatte das gehaeuse auch billiger in erinnerung 

naja, dann hab ich nichts gesagt. fuer den preis sieht es wirklich ordentlich aus.


bei der grafikkarte wuerde ich auch bei der hd5850 zuschlagen oder wenn du ein paar mehr euro drauflegst ein crossfire aus 2 hd5770. das wuerde in etwa so viel power wie eine hd5870 haben und ist dazu noch preiswerter. das sollte mehr als ausreichen.




hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Wenn du erst in 1,5 Jahren ein CF Sys habe  möchtest, würde ich die dann in 1,5 Jahren lieber zu einer Karte der  neueren Generation raten...



da kann ich nur zustimmen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; noch mehr neue Bilder !!!*

Naja toll ohne CF nutzt mir das Board nicht wirklich viel. Ich dachte wenigstens eine 5850 geht und später eine 2.  Ach das ist alles so schwierig. hmmmm mal sehen. Ich werds mir erstmal noch überlegen. Und über die Technik von in einen Jahr reden wir besser erstmal nicht  

Schade


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; noch mehr neue Bilder !!!*

Heute kam Nobody Heim und was stand da ? Richtig !!! die Freundin....
Ja die auch aber noch wichtiger war das das Päckchen (Bild 1) wie erwartet heute ankam.  Eins muss man Mindfactory lassen. Die liefern echt schnell. Und was war trin ? (Bild 2.) richtig Plaste. Und darunter war meine 1. Bestellung (Bild 3) Supie. Das Board sieht mal richtig gut aus. North und Southbridge mit nen feinen Kühler und der CPU kühler liegt auch mit bei mit viel befestigungsmaterial. Ich denke der sollte deutlich besser küulen als der orginale. Und er ist kleiner als erwartet. Und im Gehäuse ist auch noch genug Platz wo ich auch etwas bedenken hatte. Aber es ist genug Platz für spätere Aktionen. Jaaa und das Netzteil ist auch da. Also Festplatten und Laufwerke kann ich genug jetzt anschliesen.  (Bild 4.)


----------



## hirschi-94 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; noch mehr neue Bilder !!!*

Schöne Sachen hast du da...

Aber leider fällt mir gerade auf, dass dein Mainboard nur bedingt für CF geeignet ist...

Aus dem Grund...Der 1. PCIe Steckplatz ist mit 16 Lanes angebunden...
Der 2. jedoch nur mit 4 Lanes...das bringt dir kaum einen Leistungsgewinn mit 2 Karten...wenn nicht sogar einen Leistungsverlust und eine Extraportion Mikrruckler...sorry


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; noch mehr neue Bilder !!!*

Kann das sein das du gerne hiops Botschaften überbringst ? (nicht Böse gemeint)

Wenn der 2. PCIe Anschluss kein leistungsgewinn bringt warum schreibt asrock dann CF ready hin ? man Leute das is nicht fair. In wie weit würde sich die Leistung denoch steigern wenn ich CF nehme ? Das wirft jetzt schon wieder mein Plan durcheinander. Hab gerade nachgesehen ein Board mit 2x 16 Lans kommt um die 77 € Na klasse.... Langsam komm ich gefährlich den Punkt nahe das mein Under moddo beschädigt wird. Naja wenn es euch nichts aus machen würde schreibt,schreibt wie ihr jetzt vorgehen würdet.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; noch mehr neue Bilder !!!*

Das Board behalten und auf die 5850 setzen !
übrigens haste ein Abo bist einfach viel zu geil ^^


----------



## Grilgan (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; noch mehr neue Bilder !!!*

ich kann Jayson nur zustimmen: Behalte das Board und kauf die ne 5850. 




Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Heute kam Nobody Heim und was stand da ? Richtig !!! die Freundin....
> Ja die auch aber noch wichtiger war das das Päckchen


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; noch mehr neue Bilder !!!*

Und wenn die Freundin probleme macht 5770 kaufen oder sagen sie bekommt ein paar schuhe weil ie ja so wenig hat ^^


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; noch mehr neue Bilder !!!*

Meint ihr ? Also kurz nochmal nachgesehen ein Board mit AM3 und 2x 16 PCIe kostet 99 €. Das andere ist mit AM2++ und naja der sockel ist alt. Aber irgendwie ist das komisch da hat Nobody sich was mit den Grakas überlegt und bämm der nächste Hammer. Leute das ist nicht mehr schön. Hmm wenn ich auf das andere Board setze nehm ich definitiv erst eine 5770 und später eine 2. Aber die Option mit dem behalten und so weiter..... Ach ich weiß nicht. Ich muss erstmal ein paar berechnungen machen und den 2. Rechner zur ablenkung für meine Freundin einschalten und ihr sagen sie darf sich ein paar schuhe aussuchen.

 (Ich glaub ich muss Vorsorgen)

Ach und Danke für das Abo die Rechnung kommt am Ende des Monats und du darfst die Abogebühren für die nächsten 10 Jahre gleich mit bezahlen


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; noch mehr neue Bilder !!!*

Darauf verzichte ich gerne ^^


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; noch mehr neue Bilder !!!*

Okey dann bekommst du das Abo im Wert von 0,00 € geschenkt von Nobody press

So ich hab dann mal gerechnet und das kamm raus 715,87 € kostet mich der Spaß mit einer 5850 wenn ich das Board behalte. Und mit dem anderen Board wird da mal 629,73 € fällig. Und da käm eben später noch eine 2. 5770 mit dazu. Also wenn sie etwas sinkt und bei 100 € liegt währen das 729,37 € Also liegt das fast gleich. 

Und nun kommt die Preisfrage, die 1 Million cent Frage, Was macht Nobody da nun ? Kosten liegen fast gleich. Leistung liegt auch fast gleich.

Noch interessant währe wie weit die 4 lans auf dem 2. PCI Limitieren.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; noch mehr neue Bilder !!!*

Die blockieren extrem ^^
ich würde vllt. erstmal nur die 5770 kaufen und die dann im forum verticken !


----------



## 00p4tti7 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; noch mehr neue Bilder !!!*

Hm... wie wärs mit nem anderen billigeren Board ohne CF und trotzdem mit der 5770??? Dann haste mehr Geld fürn mod und die Freundin!  xD


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; noch mehr neue Bilder !!!*

Mit den Aktuellen Preisen etc kostet mich dein Vorschlag 587,87 € Da hab ich aber das Board gelassen. aber ich denke gut 50 € muss man schon für ein Board ausgeben was einiger maßen ok ist.

Warum hab ich nur so ein komisches Gefühl ?
liegt es daran das die Preise so hoch sind ? kann sein.
liegt es daran das ich gerade wo ich dachte ja das passt wieder zurück geholt werde ? wahrscheinlich
liegt es daran das ich immer mehr merke das woll 700 € fällig werten ? ja es wird heftig
liegt es daran das ich gerade eine gescheuert bekommen habe als meine Freundin das Dilema bemerkte ? jo das wirds sein.
Und vlt liegt es daran was sie gesagt hat. ,, es wird immer teurer hier. Du weißt was ich dazu gesagt habe ? Und du weißt das du gefahr läufst mit der Katze zu futtern ?(Problem dabei wir haben keine) ...

Ach das ist blöd hier. Aber irgendwo hat sie ja Recht.


----------



## hirschi-94 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; noch mehr neue Bilder !!!*

Pfeiff auf CF...behalte das Board...und spare ein wenig und kaufe dir eine 5850...


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; noch mehr neue Bilder !!!*

Ich würde nichts riskieren , Katzenfutter ist echt beschieden vorallem auf der Straße wo es kein Strom gibt ^^
Kauf die 5770 oder hole dir erstmal eine gebrauchte 4870 die werden hier um 75 € gehandelt !


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; noch mehr neue Bilder !!!*

bin der selben Meinung hirschi. Aber das Problem dabei dürfte sein: Er hat jetzt keine Grafikkarte...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; noch mehr neue Bilder !!!*

Naja mit einen CF System hätte ich mehr Leistung. CF wird aber nicht von allen Spielen unterstützt und wenn die Karten zu stark sind limitiert die CPU. Was schon bei 2x 5850 und einen 955 passiert.
Aber eine einzelne Karte währe günstiger und wenn die nicht mehr reicht kann man Updaten. Es gibt keine Mikroruckler.
Eine 5770 ist nicht so Leistungsfähig aber Günstiger als eine 5850
Eine 5850 reicht Länger als eine 5770 ist aber gleich mal teurer.

Nun die Preisfrage wie Lange wird man ungefähr mit einer 5770 oder einer 5850 hinkomen wenn man alles auf High spielen will. Und auf AA und Quad HD verzichten kann.

Tentenziel fühl ich mich wegen den + an Leistung schon zur 5850 hingezogen. Aber der Preis. Und wenn kein Wunder passiert wird das mir den Kopf noch länger zerbrechen. Aber Ohne Wunder ist auch CF gestorben. Denn das Board ist schon relativ gut. Und ich hab nachgesehen es ist das günstigste was mir zusagt.


----------



## hirschi-94 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; noch mehr neue Bilder !!!*

Wenn du auf AA verzichten kannst, nimm die 5770...auf welcher Auflösung spielst du?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; noch mehr neue Bilder !!!*

ZZ auf 1366 x 768 mit einer 260 GTX m (Mod book) alles auf High was ich an Spielen so habe also auch FarCry und crysis und co. Was der Monitor hat den ich mir Besorgt hat weis ich nicht. Aber der 2. den ich hab hat Full HD bei 24". Ich hab mir gerade vergleich PC´s angesehen und so erreiche ich mit der 5850 18700 3D mark 06 Punkte (Wahrscheinlich etwas mehr) und mit ner 5770 knap 16500 Punkte. Bei der normalen Auflösung von PCGH Tests.

Aber die CPU limitiert bei der 5850 nicht und bei einer 5770 wird die Graka denk ich dann limitieren.


----------



## D3N$0 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; noch mehr neue Bilder !!!*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Aber die CPU limitiert bei der 5850 nicht und bei einer 5770 wird die Graka denk ich dann limitieren.



Überdenke doch bitte nocheinmal diese Aussage 
Wohl eher anders herum, da die 5850 um einiges schneller ist als eine 5770.

Hm also wenn du unbeingt auf Cf beharrst dann ist das Board mit seinen 4 Lanes echt nicht zu empfehlen, die bremsen schon recht stark aus, wie viel genau kann ich dir nicht sagen aber du hast ja nur die halbe Bandbreite für die zweite Karte.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; noch mehr neue Bilder !!!*

Ich fürchte wir reden aneinander vorbei,

Ich meine das bei der 5770 die Graka die Cpu limitiert.
Was bei der 5850 nicht sein sollte. Ich denke da ist CPU und Graka in etwa auf den gleichen niveau.

Und CF wird wohl gestorben sein. Das Board ist gut und günstig und ich denke das ich es behalte und auf CF verzichte.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; noch mehr neue Bilder !!!*

Sooo also ich denke das ich aufgrund der Tatsache das ich CF vergessen kann, Das Board behalte eine 5850 einsetzen werde. Ja und der Rest bleibt auch. Ich werte heute mal anfangen mit den ersten verbau von den Teilen die ich hier liegen habe. Und da die CPU am sinken ist werde ich noch etwas warten bis der Rest bestellt ist. Gt vlt ändert sich der Plan noch etwas mal sehen. Dennoch bleib ich den motto hier treu. 

Achso ein Test mach ich heut auch noch ich will entlich die Leistung des neuen Systems genau berechnen können.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; noch mehr neue Bilder !!!*

So dann will der Nobody ein Update zu später stunde bringen.
Also ich hab mal etwas angefangen und 3 Was bemerkt.

1. Hab ich zweifel daran das eine Graka auf den 16 Lan PCIe anschluss passt da zwischen den und dem Northbridge Kühler nur 10 mm Platz ist.

2. Hab ich gemerkt das man die Seitenteile Austauschen kann  Was ungeahnte möglichkeiten auftut

3. Nobody braucht eine Lüftersteuerung. Da die undere Frontblende ganz leicht ausfällt  Und man die nur mit nen Schraubenzieher wieder in Position bringen kann.

Dann Steht das Farbkonzept.  Und zwar hat das mit dem Namen zu tun. Na ? wer weiß was Aurora heißt ? Und daraus wird sich das Farbkonzept ergeben (Wers richtig hat darf sich ein ein Thema für die nächste storry wählen.). Ich find es eine Gute Idee die mir da gekommen ist. Und der Freundin gefällt es auch. Und das beste ist sie ist darüber langsam hinweg mit der 5850. Zeit für die 5870  Katzen ich komme....


In den Bildern sieht man 
1, das Northbridge Problem
2. Was ich heut so gemacht habe
3. Die neue linke Seitenwand
4. Noch ein paar andere nette Bilder die zeigen das Nobody viel modden kann.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; erste Schritte !!!*

Polarlicht oder Morgenröte ^^
also was mit Lich , roten bzw. Orangen Licht ^^
Haha das mit den Katzen so geil ^^
noch ein Paar Schuhe fürs Frauchen^^


----------



## 00p4tti7 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; erste Schritte !!!*

xD da kann wohl einer googlen oder wikipedia benutzen (über mir). 

Das mitden Katzn ist echt der Hammer xD . Ich bin auch für die 5870


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; erste Schritte !!!*

Klär uns auf Nobody ^^


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; erste Schritte !!!*

Dann klärt Nobody mal auf. Also Aurora ist die Metapher für die Morgenröte und kommt aus der  griechischen Mythologie. Aurora ist der Name der Göttin der Morgenröte. Und das trifft schon den Kern. Als Farben sollen Vor kommen;

Schwarz - Nacht = Case
ein leichtes Rot - Morgendämerung = beleuchtung die oben erscheinen wird. Also am Deckel angebracht wird.
Grün - als gelände = beleuchtung am Boden. 

Und jetzt kommts. Die Beleuchtung wird sich nach ausen fortsetzen.
Am überlegen bin ich jetzt ob der 2. Case Lüfter Rot oder Grün wird. Aber vermutlich grün da sich das rot von der seite aus ausbreiten wird wo die Laufwerke sind.

Eine 5870 kommt vermutlich nicht. eine 5850 wird reichen. Was für mich schon ein gewaltiger sprung darstellt da meine jetzigen Systeme nur bei Nvidia 9xxx rumgrauchen. 

Kann mal jemand bitte etwas wegen der Northbridge und der Graka sagen ?

Ach und Der kleine Jayson du darfst dir ein Thema aussuchen. Aber nichts geschmackloses und nichts mit Freundin.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; erste Schritte !!!*

Ach schade ^^ 
entscheid du deine Dialoge sind immer so genial ^^
wegen der Graka die fängt ja nicht mit ihrere vollen breite an das passt schon ^^


----------



## Sundog (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; erste Schritte !!!*

Das sollte eigentlich passen solange du keine Grafikkarte mit einer Rückabdeckung nimmst (wie bei den Ref. HD 5870). Dann würde ich ein Problem sehen. Ansonsten setzt du den DRemel an und fertig.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; erste Schritte !!!*

da hat man vllt. ein paar Hämungen bei fast 300 € ^^


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; erste Schritte !!!*

Also am Board und an der Graka wird nichts getremmelt. Weil das Teile sind die immer wieder kaputt gehen können. Aber das Board läuft immer mehr Gefahr ersetzt zu werden....


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; erste Schritte !!!*

hmm du bruachst kein cf Nobody xD
denk an die Katze


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; erste Schritte !!!*

Ich hab gerade mal nach den Preisen gesehen und bin fast vom Sessel gefallen

Ram --> 10 € teurer geworden
Graka --> 11 € teurer geworden
CPU --> 8 € teurer geworden


Alles inerhalb von 2 h
will mich hier jemand vera.... ? wiel langsamm kommt mir das echt so vor. Ich wollte eigentlich bald bestellen aber nicht bei den Preisen.


Achsooooo Nobody hat ja nicht nur gebastelt sondern hat auch gerechnet. Und zwar wieviel Punkte er mit den Systemen erreichen kann. So Also mit einer 5770 und der normalen Konfiguration kommz Nobody auf ca 16800 3Dmark 06 Punkte. Mit einer 5850 kommz Nobody auf einer Zahl von ca 19000 Punkte. Und mit meinen Persönlichen einstellungen im Nobody stille kommen noch ca 1000 - 2000 dazu.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; erste Schritte !!!*

So die Preise sind wieder auf normal Niveau...

Und was ich vergessen habe, In Projekt Aurora gibt es ein comming back von einen Teil aus dem Modbook. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na kennt ihr die ? Die werden am Deckel Befestigt als kleiner hingucker und für ein paar kleine Lichtefekte.



edit; habt ihr was bemerkt ? Na ? Ja ich hab es hinbekommen und weiß nun wie ich bilder in den Text und in groß einbinden kann. (schaut mal auf den 1. Post)


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; erste Schritte !!!*

schick ^^


----------



## 00p4tti7 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; erste Schritte !!!*

Hast du mal versucht deine Freundin damit zu bekleben??? ^^


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; erste Schritte !!!*

Ähm nein 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erinnert ihr euch daran ? das war vor der Carbonierung. Und da schrieb ich mal 





> aber sie werden woanders mal wiederkommen


 als ich sie weggemacht habe. Naja und nun sind sie wieder da.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; erste Schritte !!!*

Ichweiß , dass sie auf dem Modbook waren xD. Find ich sah auch ganz schick aus xD


----------



## DaxTrose (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; erste Schritte !!!*

Hallo Nobody 2.0, nettes Tagebuch. Kannst Du bitte noch Dein Eingangsbild im ersten Post den Forenregeln anpassen (900x800 Pixel)?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; erste Schritte !!!*

Es Freut mich das selbst ein Mod das Tagebuch anscheinend verfolgt. 
Ich habe das Bild gegen ein passendes ausgetauscht. sry

So dann will ich mal sagen was ich mir wegen der Graka ausgeknobelt habe. Ich denke ich nehme mir eine 5850 (1024MB Powercolor Radeon HD5850 GDDR5 PCIe BULK - Computer Shop - Hardware,). Ganz einfach deshalb weil ich vermutlich mit den Tauschen des Boards teurer kommen würde und vermutlich selbst in einen CF system nicht so eine Leistung erreichen werde. Weiterhin ist eine 5770 für einen 955 zu schwach weshalb die Graka da limitieren würde. Und da ich später noch aufrüsten will wird die cpu bleiben und die Graka wird da nur getauscht. Und wenn ich sehe wielange sich noch core 2 gehalten haben nachdem Quads auftratten denke ich wird die CPU wohl noch eine Graka überleben. Ja Also wird es eine 5850 und fertig ich denke so hab ich das beste aus der Situation gemacht.

Ram wird der Kingston sein (2048MB Kingston Value DDR3-1333 CL9 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook &) Und als CPU wird es wie eigentlich schon immer ein 955

Hab ich was vergessen ? Ähm nein denke nicht der rest wird später bestellt. Oder auch nicht (vlt bestell ichs auch gleich.)


So und nun will Nobody eure Meinung hören.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; erste Schritte !!!*

Also Ich denke wenn ich mir die Preise so ansehe werde ich wohl nächste woche bestellen. Die Preise sind ja mal wieder zu hoch.... 
Und mal wieder fühlt sich Nobody vera....


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; erste Schritte !!!*

So eins habe ich noch, Ich habe mir eine Lüfter Steuerung ausgesucht. Nun werdet ihr aber sagen das das etwas teuer ist. Da sage ich das es egal ist wenn ich sie bestelle und wenn ich sie jetzt mit bestelle spar ich an Versandkosten und praktisch ist sie auch nochNZXT Sentry 2 TouchScreen Fan Controller - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook &. Sie kommt über den Laufwerk rein und so habe ich mit der wackeligen Frontblende kein Problem mehr. 

Ach und Budget.... Ich / Wir haben eine einigung getroffen. Und zwar bestell ich was nötig ist. Aber das Möglichst günstig, Zukunftsicher und nichts sinnloses. Aber dennoch soll der Preis möglichst klein bleiben.

Also was meint ihr zu der Steuerung ? Ich denke es ist was gutes.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die neue im Bund !!!*

Sieht schön aus die Steuerung , ich bevorzuge aber Scythe Steuerungen ^^


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die neue im Bund !!!*

Und welche Scythe Steuerung ? Und kann die auch die einstellungen Speichern ? 

Ich fand bei der die ich ausgesucht habe,das Touchdisplay gut und eben das die Einstellungen Speicherbar sind und nach einen Neustart noch da sind. Gut sie kann 5 lüfter steuern, was ich nicht brauche aber naja sonst hätte ich pauschal nur noch das hier. Aerocool Touch-1000 - 5,25" (13,33cm) Lüftersteuerung - Computer Shop -
Die soll auch nicht schlecht sein. Kann aber einstellungen nicht speichern und gibt bei relativ niedrigen Temps schon Alarmtöne aus was man also bei jeden Start umstellen muss. Und das ist etwas nervig. 

Aber welche Steuerung würdet ihr nehmen ?


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die neue im Bund !!!*

 Die Scythe 
oder 
 die Nesteq


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die neue im Bund !!!*

Jo danke für den Link aber irgendwie gefallen sie mir nicht so richtig. Ich denke ich bleib bei eins von meinen beiden und da vermutlich das 1.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die neue im Bund !!!*

guck dir mal das review an auf den bild ist die nesteq wirklich häslig ^^


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die neue im Bund !!!*

Ich finde beide von  Scythe und Nesteq nicht so schön. Da sehen die die ich ausgesucht habe besser aus und der funktions Umfang ist auch noch gleich.


----------



## Black_PC (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die neue im Bund !!!*

So bin gerade über deinen Beitrag in einem anderen Thread gestossen und finde vorallem wie du es geschreiben hast sau geil.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die neue im Bund !!!*

So auf Wunsch werde ich mal meine Hardware liste aktualiesieren. 

CPU; AMD 955 (AMD Phenom II X4 955 3.20GHz (C3) AM3 6MB 125W Black Edition BOX - Computer)
Ram; 2x 2GB DDR 3 (2x2048MB Crucial Value DDR3-1333 CL9 Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook &)
Graka; ATI 5850 (1024MB Powercolor Radeon HD5850 GDDR5 PCIe BULK - Computer Shop - Hardware,)
Lüfter Steuerung; (NZXT Sentry 2 TouchScreen Fan Controller - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook &)
Gehäuse Lüfter;92x92x25 EasyNova VA-9225 18dB(A) schwarz - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook
KK;Kaltlichtkathode Sunbeamtech CCKP4-30-R 4x Rot 300mm - Computer Shop - 

Schon da hätte ich mal dat da    v

Gehäuse;(ATX Midi Xigmatek Asgard Schwarz (ohne Netzteil) - Computer Shop - Hardware,)
CPU Kühler;(Scythe Katana 3 SCKTN-3000A S754,939,940,AM2(+),AM3 - Computer Shop - Hardware,)
Festplatte; 500 GB (500GB Western Digital Caviar Green WD5000AADS 32MB 7200 U/min SATA - Computer)
Mainboard; (AsRock M3A770DE AMD770 AM3 ATX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software)
Laufwerk; LG GH22NS50 SATA schwarz bulk - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software
Netzteil;(Netzteil ATX be quiet! Pure Power BQT L7 530W ATX 2.3 - Computer Shop -)

Und eventuell und vieleicht wenn ich viel Lust habe eine 1 TB Festplatte noch.

CPU;142 €
Graka; 268 €
Ram; 93 €
Steuerung 28,08 €
kk 11€
Lüfter 3€
bisherige Einkäufe 205,28 €
---------------------------------------------------
750,36 € + evt,vlt 50 € für 1 TB währen 800,36 € 

Für ein System mit 4x 3,2 Ghz CPU
1,5 TB HDD
4 GB Ram 
ATI 5850

Da nun die zusammenstelung zu 99,99% steht würde Nobody ein paar Meinungen hören. 1. Hat er schon.



> Das is ne Menge Geld. Wieviel wolltest du am anfang noch ausgeben ? Warte mir schwante da was von 500€ oder so. Was man da alles für schuhe hätte kaufen können...



Das ist aber schon der Endpreis. Da kommen höchstens noch 20 € für einen Cardreader und Plexiglass dazu. Naja und den Rest fürs modding kann man anders besorgen...


----------



## Sundog (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Schick Schick. Ich glaube uns fehlt jetzt nur noch der Dialog, in dem du deine Freundin zu der Budgeterhöhung überredet hasst.


----------



## Black_PC (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Ja, den Dialog hätte ich auch gern.

Warum holst du nicht gleich eine TB-Platte, statt der 500GB-Platte, dann sparst du im Nedeefekt ja Geld.


----------



## Grilgan (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Ich geb hier auch mal wieder meinen Senf zu 

Ich hab die Updates der letzten paar Tage nur kurz überflogen, aber habe gelesen, dass du jetzt "unbegrenztes" Budget hast - und auf einmal nimmst du eine Lüftersteuerung für ca. 30 Euro ^^
Ganz ehrlich, die mit diesem Touch ist doch kaka. Hol dir lieber eine ganz normale für 10 Euro oder 15 Euro.

Ansonsten bei einer 5850 limitiert die CPU extrem, siehe mein TB. Ich habe zwar einen i5, aber selbst bei 3,8 limitiert der noch. Wie das mit einer 5770 ist weiß ich nicht. Aber die 5850 ist sicherlich eine gute Idee wenn du das Geld dann hast.


----------



## loop (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Gute Zusammenstellung für das Geld. Zwar ist es nicht das Supermainboard, aber für einen Budgetpc, welcher ja jetzt nicht mit extrem OC belastet wird, ausreichend.
Auch das Netzteil ist gut dimensioniert, nicht zu wenig Leistung und noch Luft nach oben, damit es nicht am Limit arbeitet.
PS: Ja die CPU ist an ihrer Grenze, am ausgewogensten wäre die Konfig mit ner HD5770, jedoch bin ich der Meinung, meisten kommts dann doch eher auf die GPU drauf an.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Also ich Antworte mal schnell. 

Das mit der HDD hab ich mir heute erst überlegt. Und speicherplatz kann man nie genug haben. Und wenn ich sehe das mir 2 320 GB festplatten und eine 500 GB festplatte sowie eine 80 er SSD zuwenig platz bieten naja vlt währe da doch noch eine 1 TB HDD ziemlich sinnvoll. Zusammen mit der 500 GB als Systemplatte.

Was würdet ihr aber sonst als Board vorschlagen ? So bis 60 € ?

Naja auch wenn die CPU limitiert ist die 5850 relativ gut mit dem 955. Aber mal sehen. Was ich da mache vlt hol ich auch nur eine 5830 Aber eine 5850 würde schon mehr Leistung frei setzen.

Ja und die Steuerung da schaue ich noch mal. Was würdest du den so Vorschlagen Grilgan ? Mir gefält es halt weil ich so keine Knöpfe etc habe. Und die Temps mit angezeigt werden.

Ja und den Dialog werde ich nachreichen. Erstmal werte ich essen gehen. Antworten könnt ihr trotzdem.


----------



## Black_PC (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Wieso, nimmst du nicht die SSD für OS und wichtige Progs und holst dir dann sogar ne 1,5TB Platte, die ham ein super GB-Preis.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Die SSD ist für mein anderes Projekt und da bleibt sie auch weil sie da sinnvoller ist. 

Ja ich schau mal was ich mache und sehe dann was so eine Platte kostet. Aber Leute das Budget ist nicht unbeschrängt.  Und das Motto bleibt immer noch gleich.


----------



## Black_PC (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Die Platte, die ich vorgeschlagen hab, ist günstiger als 500GB-Platte + 1TB-Platte


----------



## Sundog (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Ich würde keine Platte mit 5400 rpm nehmen. Die kosten Leistung. Ich kann dir aber auch keine andere Empfehlen, da ich mich mit dem Thema noch nicht wirklich beschäftigt habe.


----------



## Grilgan (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Ach, komm, eine 500 Gb Platte reich doch locker. Wenn überhaupt ist die erst in ein paar Monaten voll - und dann kaufst du dir halt eine extra. An der HDD würde ich nichts mehr ändern. 

Wegen der Lüftersteuerung.. schau dir mal meinen Beitrag an http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...a-status-die-konfig-steht-18.html#post1820440


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

So Gewitter ist vorbei essen hat geschmeckt Nobody ist Online. Also als System Platte sollte es schon eine 7200 er sein. eine 5400er ist da etwas laaaaangsam. Aber mal sehen was ich noch so finde aber als 2. Platte währe es eine überlegung wert.

Zum Thema Lüfter steuerung. Ich wollte wenn schon was zum Steuern mit Display haben. Wo auch gleich mit Temperaturen etc angezeigt werden können.

Ach und wie kann man Links erstellen wo man nicht die Adresse sieht also nicht www. sondern wo Nobody kliekst du hier schreiben kann. 

Nobody sagt danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## Grilgan (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Also ich habe für meinen Link einfach den Code {url}Link{/url} genommen. 

Ich finde Lüftersteuerungen mit Display sinnlos und überteuert. Wozu brauchst du ein Display? Du musst doch nur die Drehzahl regeln, dir muss gar nichts angezeigt werden. Und wenn du dir auch noch Temps auf der Lüftersteuerung anzeigen lassen willst.. was denn bitte für Temps?


----------



## Sundog (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Oben im Nachrichtenerstellungsfenster (Puh, langes Wort) gibt es einen Punkt "Link erstellen". Das ist das Ding mit der Weltkugel und der Brille.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

So ihr wolltet ja noch wissen wie ichs hinbekommen habe....

Also das kamm so.

Freundin kommt zu Nobody der gerate am Moddbook was macht.

Nobody; hey wtf was soll das ?
Freundin; Jaa ich bin gerade gaaanz ausversehen auf den Steckdoseleistenschalter getretten sorry.  (das soll Nobody glauben ?)
Nobody; ahh ja !!! okey ....   (die will doch was von Nobody so wie die da steht.)
Freundin; aber jetzt wo der PC aus ist können wir mal kurz reden is wichtig(wenn Nobody das schon wieder hört, wichtig.. Wichtig is das die Bilder bearbeitet werden, wichtig ist das das bier nicht alle wird wichtig ist....)
Nobody; also was willst du ? du weißt das das gerade deine Bilder wahren die ich da gerade bearbeitet habe ? (weswegen Nobody 1. Woche lang genervt wurde ala hast du schon,machst du noch)
Freundin; jo das weiß ich, aber das ist nicht wichtig... (what  wegen diesen bildern habe ich das A-Team verbast.... OK wehe es is nicht wichtig... )
Nobody und deswegen nervst du Nobody die ganze zeit ? Die ganze woche muss Nobody sich anhören,wenn Nobody das endlich macht ? 
Freundin; jaaa ich weiß kannst ja gleich weiter machen. (Rede ich hier mit ner Wand ?)
Nobody; jo ich hoffe wirklich das du jetzt nen guten grund hast. Weil ich gerade so etwas wie wut in mir spüre und ich gerade Lust habe Prototype zu spielen.
Freundin, Ja dann kannst du endlich mal den letzten endgegner fertig machen. Ich hab ihn schon vor 3 Wochen fertig gemacht (OK jetzt wirds heftig, so wird das gemacht man beschäftigt Nobody damit man ein Spiel schneller fertig hat als er..)
Nobody ja das spielt keine rolle also was willst du jetzt ?
Freundin; Ich will mit Sandra, Dana, und Maren shoppen gehen so einen Tag lang, 
Nobody, Nein nein nein nicht ich, Sie mal ich hab zu tun mit deinen Bildern und der Garten ja da muss gemäht werden, das Auto muss geputzt werden und die Aquarien die müssen auch gemacht werden. (weiß um der Gefahr die ihm droht)
Freundin; schau mal schatzi (schei.... jetz wirds gefährlich) das Auto putzt du doch eh nie das macht immer der Regen sagst du immer (is ja war aber irgendwie muss ich hier raus.)
Nobody; ja innen muss ich das auch noch sauber machen.... 
Freundin; ach ? das letzte mal hats eine halbe h gedauert und du warst fertig und hast mit dem Nachbarn gequatscht. (sagt jemand zu mir der am Tag über 1. h Telefoniert)
Nobody;Naja und Rasen mähen ?
Freundin, machst du mal abends... (ohha es wird eng)
Freundin; und eh du mit den Aquarien kommst die hast du schon letzte Woche gemacht und du säuberst sie alle 2 Wochen. (Waffen !! ich brauch eine Waffe oder einen Strick...)
Nobody; ich will nicht...
Nachbar das ist ganz einfach ich mähe mit bei dir und du kannst mit deiner Freundin und ihren Freundinnen einkaufen gehen (OK das ist unfair 2 gegen einen sch... Welt)
Freundin; siehst du passt doch (nein es passt nicht)
Nobody; A.....
Freundin; nein du gehst mit uns einkaufen. Du wirst alle Tütten tragen und uns den Tag begleiten. Und wenn du auch nett bist gehen wir auch fix was essen (... Sch.... wie komm ich da wieder raus hilfe ah Nobody hat eine Idee )
Nobody; und was.....
Freundin; nein die anderen haben keine Zeit (nein bessere ausreden gehabt)
Freundin also du begleitest uns und fertig.

So und so kam es das Nobody Am letzten Donnerstag mit shoppen musste. Aber er hat mit gedacht und wenigstens sein Modbook mit gehabt und im Einkaufscenter gabs Wlan. Naja und es war gut so. 
Denn nach einer weile wahren die werden Damen fertig und wollten noch was trinken. Also ist Nobody hinter her gedackelt und hat zugesehen wie ein Sekt und wein nach den anderen verschwand. Und es kam ihm eine Idee. Denn nachdem sie fertig waren musste Nobody sie wieder heim fahren. Und da steig ich wieder ein.

Nobody; so und hat es dir gefallen ?
Freundin ja war ganz cool, können wir wieder mal machen (Whaaa nein das ist falsch )
Nobody; ja wie auch immer du ich möchte bei den neuen PC etwas mehr geld ausgeben so nicht viel aber
Freundin; hmm meinetwegen (What ? so einfach hier is was faul das ist ein hinterhald)
Nobody; ach das ist schön.... 
Freundin; wenn du uns immer mal wieder fährst dann meinetwegen (Ich wusste es..)
Nobody muss ich das sein ? (hehe Nobody hat idee)
Freundin, Was meinst du ?
Nobody naja wenn der Nachbar euch fährt geht es doch auch ?  (Rache ist süß)
Freundin ja das geht auch.
Nobody ok klasse

Als Nobody mit den Nobody mobil zuhause ankam war Rasen gemäht und der Nachbar kam gerade wieder heim. 
Nobody he du komm mal her (den wirk ich jetzt eins rein)
Nachbar ja was is (schön er ist ahnungslos)
Nobody du eine Hand wäscht die andere, das nächste mal mähe ich bei dir und du fährst mit meiner freundin und ihren freundinnen einkaufen.
Nachbar aber...
Nobody was das ist super schau mal da kannst du deine Frau mit nehmen und die freut sich da auch. Da können die mädels einkaufen gehen und sind glüklich. (Rache ist süß)
Nachbar Aber...
Nobody; ach das auto ? das passt schon dein Auto ist größer als meins. Da passt alles rein du hast ja auch so nen extra sitz. 
Also dann tschö bis morgen
Nachbar, Aber ....
Nachbars Frau; ja das ist ne super idee so machen wir das. (Jo so findet Nobody das fair 2 gegen einen das passt.) 
Nobody; na passt doch dann tschöö  (hofentlich hat der Nachbar mein diabolischs grinsen nicht gesehen)

Jo und schon hat Nobody im gewissen sinn freies Budget erhalten und hat sich noch gerächt und alle sind glücklich, Naja bis auf einen aber was solls Rasen mähen kann Nobody auch alleine.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Wie das verlinken an sich geht das weiß ich schon. Nur habe ichs noch nie hinbekommen das anstatt der Adresse wie in meiner Signatur nur ein Wort da steht.

Naja es sollen die Temps vom Gehäse angezeigt werden und vlt die der CPU und der Graka. Ich schau mal was ich so finde.


----------



## Black_PC (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Geil geschrieben, pass auf Rache ist Leberwurst, oder war es doch Blutwurst

Mit dem Link, du musst erst das was du statt dem linken stehen haben willst markieren und dann draufklicken oder nachdem du den Link eingefügt hast, ist was markiert und das veränderst du in das was du statt dem Link stehen haben willst.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Hier  
Test Test Test


----------



## Black_PC (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

@Nobody 2.0
Ist jetzt doch so wie du es wolltest oder ???


----------



## wirelessy (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Herrlicher Text


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Ja ich hab es mit den Links hinbekommen ein großes DANKE an Black_PC mit dessen Tipp es am besten geht und selbst Nobody hinbekommt. 


So und dann habe ich was gefunden was den 2. PCIe anschluss vlt doch noch sinnvoll macht. Nämlich das hier. Wenn das geht das ich dann Physiks nutzen könnte währe das mehr als gut. Denkt ihr das das auch mit den 8 Lans des 2. PCIe funktioniert ?


edit nun funktioniert der Link.


----------



## M@rs (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

ehm nobody, der link geht nicht ^^


----------



## Black_PC (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Kein  Prob, jeder brauch mal Hilfe.
Dann haben ich auch was zum Tagebuch beigetragen, nämlich, dass es ordentlicher aussieht.

Aber der Link in Post 301 funzt net


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Ja jetzt gehts weis auch net. Wahrscheinlich sollte ich alle Links nach den Testen überprüfen. Aber ich nutze die neue Linktechnik  erst jetzt die alten Links bleiben noch Ganz einfach weil Nobody Faul ist. Aber die Idee ist nicht schlecht und ich denke es sollte funktionieren. Ich hab mich ja auch in der Desktop technik ein wenig belessen. Und aus meiner sicht müsste es funktionieren. Und im gegenzug spare ich bei der steuerung ein und nehme eine normale.


----------



## wirelessy (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Nobody, das ist afaik sinnlos. Lass es wie es ist


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

So geil deine Dialoge ^^
du kannst aber ruhig eine einfache steuerung nehmen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

@ wirelessy warum soll das sinnlos sein ? Bei den in den Tread hat es funktioniert und sie hatten eine höhere Leistung und Physiks. Einer hatte auch ein beschnitenenen PCIe anschluss und hat den benutzt zusammen mit einer 5870 und selbst da ging es.


----------



## Grilgan (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

 geiler Text wie immer 

Ach ja das mit dem Physx ne lass das mal lieber. Denn selbst wenn alles klappt und du 100 Euro oder noch mehr für ne Physx Karte ausgegeben hast, dann hast du kaum einen Vorteil. Physx wird nicht von allen Spielen unterstützt! Außerdem ist die 5850 sowieso stark genug um alles auf voller Auflösung darzustellen.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Der Text ist wie immer Hammer xD . Kaum ist man einen Tag nicht , muss man sich schon wieder über Seiten einlesen -.-.

Aber fins echt geil hier xD. Am Anfang war von 400€ die Rede ,dann von 500,550 und jetzt *750€€€€* xD . Aber freu mich für dich, dass es geklappt hat


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Ich freu mich das euch meine Texte gefallen. Das nächste mal kann es sein das nicht ich den Text verfasse sondern meine Freundin....

Also 100 € wollte ich nicht ausgeben. Eine entsprechende Karte würde ca 30 - 40 € kosten. Und auch wenn zz nicht viele Spiele Physiks haben denke ich das es sich bald ändern wird. Ich brauch mir nur einmal Metro da ansehen. Von daher denke ich das es vlt doch sinn machen könnte.

Wegen den Geld; erstmal wahren 400 nie im gespräch. Zuerst wahren es 500 € anschliesend 550 € Aber nun sind es eben mehr euronen geworden da ja CF leider nicht möglich ist kommt eben alles auf einmal. Denn Rechnet mal nach. Heute Kauf ich mir eine 5770 und in einen Jahr eine Stärkere. Da Zahlt Nobody mehr als wenn er jetzt eine Karte holt die so 3 Jahre hält. 

Allerdings sehe ich den Preis und die Leistung und da ist das System nach allen was ich gesehen habe unschlagbar.  

So und nun schau ich nach einer Lüftersteuerung.

PS aber ich finde super wenn ihr hier alle schreibt. Und freue mich über jeden der hier etwas schreibt.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

ich finde auch das 750 € für die leistung verdammt günstig ist ^^


----------



## Black_PC (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Kann sien, dass ich es überlesen hab, aber was für ein Betriebssystem willst du nehmen ???


Schreib doch deine Zusammenstellung mal in deine Sig


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Ich ko.... gerade wieder ab. Gestern gab es die günstigste 5850 für 268 € heute ist die günstigste bei 295 €... Soll ich da noch was sagen ? Wenn ich nicht auf etwas warten müsste hätte ich schon lange gespart und einiges mitlerweile gespart.

Als Betriebssystem kommt Win 7 Ultimate trauf. Und die zusammenstellung hab ich ja noch nicht. Also warte ich damit solange bis ich sie habe. Und wenn die Preise so weiter gehen wirds noch eine 5830.


----------



## Black_PC (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Du willst alles bei Mindfactory bestellen ???


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

bevor es eine 5830 wird nimm lieber eine 5770


----------



## 00p4tti7 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Aber für 750€ ist das Mobo jetzt nicht so der knaller oder??? ^^ Nja Nobody macht das schon alles


----------



## Black_PC (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Es würde langen und wenn USB 3.0 und Sata 3 nötig ist, sind di bestimmt günstiger un dman kann eins kaufen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Ja was geht hier ab alle Auf einmal 

Also macht einen Vorschlag wegen den Board. welches würdet ihr entfehlen. ? 

Naja bei Mindfactory ist es am günstigsten. Aber mal eben eine steigerung von 270 auf fast 300 ist schon heftig.

USB 3 und Sata 3 brauch ich nicht. Wenn USB 3 mal benötigt wird kann man es nachrüsten. Und fertig. Wobei ich eher denke das Light Peak das rennen macht. Aber mal sehen ich hatte for ein paar jahren auch auf HD DVD getippt...


Achso physiks würde mich 30 € kosten.


----------



## Black_PC (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Ja, aber egl ob Light Peak, USB 3.0, etc, man kann es nachrüsten wenn benötigt oder dann ein neues kaufen.


----------



## hirschi-94 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Das System gestaltest du immer vernünftiger, indem du nicht am falschem Ende sparst!  

EDIT: Mobo Vorschlag kommt gleich!

Also am zukunftssichersten wäre dieses Board...USB3/SATA3 Unterstützung und guter BIOS-(Update) Support seitens Gigabyte


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Das System gestaltest du immer vernünftiger, indem du nicht am falschem Ende sparst!
> 
> EDIT: Mobo Vorschlag kommt gleich!



Ja und der Preis steigt und steigt und steigt hmm ? ja wo is er den ? Ach hehe ich sehe ihn. Dort oben direkt neben dem Airbus A 380


----------



## hirschi-94 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Ich gib dir noch einen Tipp bestelle so schnell du kannst...die Preise werden so schnell nicht sinken, durch den schwachen €...

Und schau nochmal in das EDIT meines letzten Posts...


----------



## Black_PC (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Das Mobo, was du vorgeschlagen hast, ist schon fast so teuer wie das Mobo mit 870


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Naja ich wert am Wochenende bestellen und hoffe auf ne senkung bis dahin. (die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.)

Zum Board. Das ist a etwas zu teuer und b brauch ich kein USB 3.0 Und 2 PCI e sollten schon sein. Nur wenn es sehr gut ist das Board können wir davon absehen.


----------



## Black_PC (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*



> Nur wenn es sehr gut ist das Board können *WIR* davon absehen.



Sprichst du von dir in der Mehrzahl ?


----------



## L.B. (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Er ist halt bescheiden. 

Das Mainboard, das hirschi-94 vorgeschlagen hat, scheint sehr gut zu sein.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Ja na klar in meinen Kopf sind 10 Stimmen

Stimme 1, sagt ,,och das hat doch alles keinen sinn, geb lieber auf."
Stimme 2, sagt ,, Ach sch... drauf dann is es eben teurer geworden, soviel is es nun auch nicht"
Stimme 3, sagt ,, oh ha wenn das die Freundin erfährt was du so alles bestellen willst. wird die nicht Glücklich sein, geb lieber auf"
Stimme 4 sagt, ,, Aufgeben ist nicht, Aufgeben ist unser nicht würdig"
Stimme 5, sagt ,, Wenn dann schon was richtiges kaufen,wer billig kauft kauft 2 mal
Stimme 6 sagt ,, Ich habs dir ja gesagt du hättest alles früher bestellen sollen."
Stimme 7 sagt ,,wenn du wartest dann wird es wieder günstiger"
Stimme 8 sagt nichts sondern summt die Melodie von Stargate 
Stimme 9 sagt du bist verückt
Stimme 10 sagt,, was solls das wird schon"

Aber wenn ich mir das mit den Preisen so ansehe dann wird es nur eine einfache steuerung.

Aber ihr könnt gerne weitere vorschläge machen.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

eine scythe 3,5 nur mit reglern !
kostet so um die 10 €


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Ich hab nochmal nachgesehen etwas ist sie wieder gefallen. Ich denke am Freitag werde ich bestellen wenn nichts dazwischen kommt. Aber ich hoffe das etwas dazwischen kommt. Weil dann gäbe es andere Möglichkeiten.

Es währe aber net wenn ihr noch andere Motherboards vorschlagen könntet. Wie gesagt USB 3 braucht Nobody nicht. Und es währe gut wenn 2 PCIe vorhanden währen muss aber nicht. 

Achso ich weiß nicht ob ich es schon geschrieben hätte. Physiks würde mich ca 30 - 40 € kosten.


----------



## hirschi-94 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Spare dir PhysX erstmal und investiere das in etwas sinnvolleres...z.B. in ein besseres Board mit einer Besseren Lane Anbindung im zweiten Slot.
Wenn du es brauchen solltest, kannst du immer noch aufrüsten


----------



## Black_PC (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Du willst also auf ein x90FX Chipsatz raus oder ?

Aber ich stimme hirschi zu, investier das Geld für PhysX in anderes, denn die 5850 hat ordentlich Power, die langen sollte und du kannst es immer noch nacherkaufen.

Außerdem sit dies ein TB, wo regelmäig neue Sachen kommen müssen, also kannst du das später akzufen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Ja in den Tagebuch kommen immer weiter neue Sachen. Ihr wisst noch nicht einmal ansatzweise was alles auf kommende Seiten stehen wird. Ich finde es zumindest gut. 

Naja gut also macht mir bitte ein paar Vorschläge. Aber wie gesagt günstig (relativ) USB 3 wird nicht benötigt, Und kein Nforce chipsatz. Und 2x PCI e mit 16 lans anbindung währe nicht schlecht.


----------



## Black_PC (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Das Foxconn A7DA-S 3.0 könnte passen, da steht das es 2 16x lanes hat.

Aber ich glaube damit stimmt iwas nciht.

Weil alle anderen kosten schon über 100€, was das Budget dann glaube cih doch sprengt.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Also das Foxconn sieht doch gar nicht so schlecht aus


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

OK das währe eine maßnahme... Sieht ziemlich gut aus. Und was sagt hirschi dazu ? Mal sehen aber interessant ist es.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Also ich find das passt ganz gut xD.

Edit: Damit wird nobody aber dann zum Selbstmordfirmaunterstützer xD


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Aber wie Black_PC schon sagt irgend etwas stimmt da nicht. Die günstigsten boards mit 2x PCI e und 16 Lans sah ich bei 99 €

Edit hagen gefunden 





> Die Northbridge liefert insgesamt 26 PCI Express-Lanes mit der  Spezifikation 2.0, wovon 16 Lanes für eine Grafikkarte bzw. 2x 8 Lanes  für eine CrossFire-Kombination reserviert sind. 6 weitere Lanes stehen  für zusätzliche Geräte wie zum Beispiel Onboard-Sound und LAN, aber auch  PCIe x1-Slots, zur Verfügung.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Ähm..... was soll das mit dem Zitat heißen??? Nicht so wie du es wolltest , oder ist das Foxconn ok??.

PS.: Was ist bei dir passiert ??


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Also das soll heißen das im CF betrieb jeder graka nur 8 lans zur verfügung stehen. Also schlechter als bei meinen board da hier einmal 16 und einmal 8 zur verfügung stehen.Also denkbar schlecht für physiks oder CF,

Ja was ist passiert ?

Heute steht nobody auf, Alles ist super leicht bedekt draußen,der Wecker hat den Wandwurf überlebt (er nähert sich den rekord)
Jedenfalls gefrühstückt  Zähne geputz halt das was Nobody jeden früh macht.
Naja anschliesend fährt Nobody zum Tagewerk. Schön hat er sich dort reingesetzt inxs Nobody mobil, ne CD ausgesucht (Greenday) Und losgedüst. Angehalten zurück gefahren, weil freundinn vergessen.
Nach ner nen paar km hat Nobody freundin bei ihren Tagewerk rausgesetzt und sich anhören müssen ,, wehe du vergisst mich heute abend. Dann kannst du dich um nen Pflegeplatz hier bewerben (Wir standen vor einen Altersheim wo sie arbeitet, als Pflegerin)
So Nobody fährt also weiter und hey was ist das hab ich was komisches gegessen ? Warum tut der Bauch so verkrampfen ? Naja egal nur die harten kommen in den Garten also weiter gefahren zum Tagewerk. Dort angekommen gings immer weiter mit den Schmerzen aber egal...
Nach ner zeit wurde das licht immer dunkler und die schmerzen immer größer also ist Nobody zum clo getigert zweks mal etwas auslauf und frische Luft. Unterwegs noch nen kumpel getroffen und gequatscht da langsamm die schmerzen weniger wurden. 
So aber es wurde schnell dunkel. Also sagte ich zu des Kumpels begleitern ,, hey welcher von euch Affen hat das licht ausgemacht ? "
naja und plötzlich lag nobody auf dem Boden und irgendwie tat der bauch wieder weh. Also ist Nobody aufgestanden und is zum clo gegangen. die 3 anderen haben aufgepasst. So dort angekommen dachte Nobodx sich ,, Was hat ich gleich heute früh gegessen ?, gleich mal nachsehen" denn es kamm gerade hoch. Anschliesend dachte Nobodys CPU das sie ein reset braucht. Als Ergebnis wachte ich wieder aufm Boden auf. (Zeit weiß ich nicht mehr soll laut 3er aussagen nicht viel gewessen sein.) Aber etwas war anders. Neben den Bauch tat nun auch der Kopf weh. Welcher Trottel baut eigentlich aufm clo nen Waschbecken hin.
Nach dem Nobody nun wieder aufm Damm war und die Bauchschmerzen erträglicher wurden, sah Nobody keinen sinn mehr noch länger beim Tagewerk zu bleiben. Also hat Nobody sich verabschiedet und ist mit den Nobody mobil heimgefahren. (so ca 50 km aber ohne Musik) 
Daheim angekommen musste Nobody von seinen Taten der Freundin berichten. Als Antwort kam ,, du bist bescheuert." Aber sie hat den Essen auf rädern angewißen Nobody was leichtes zu bringen. Und das hat auch geschmekt nur konnte ich es nicht lange behalten. So und nun liegt Nobody mit dem Modbook im Bett liest und schreibt im PCGH Forum und freut sich das die Schmerzen weniger werden und die Freundin ne mitfahr gelegenheit gefunden hat. Und heute Abend darf Nobody sich anhören das es gefährlich war etc und das sonst was hätte passieren können. Aber dafür werde ich gesund gepflegt bis morgen.


Und liebe Kinder, macht das nicht nach fahren obwohl man krank ist ist gefährlich und kann zum GAF (Größter anzunehmender Fail.) führen.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Das ist schon echt ne schräge Story xD. Aber solche blackouts habe ich auch schon öfter miterlebt (nicht gehabtxD). Na dann lass dich mal gesund und munter pflegen.

Ixh dachte immer , dass das GAU heißt aber egl xD 

Gute Besserung nochmal


----------



## Black_PC (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Geil erzaäht, auch wenn das worum es geht nicht so toll ist -> deshalb gute Besserung.

Aber die eine Stelle ist so geil


> Neben den Bauch tat nun auch der Kopf weh. Welcher Trottel baut eigentlich aufm clo nen Waschbecken hin.



So geil


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

armer Nobody 
gute besserung


----------



## Grilgan (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Gute Besserung! 
Mal wieder geil geschrieben. Auch wenn es nicht lustig ist, über die 2 Stellen musste ich lachen 



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Welcher Trottel baut eigentlich aufm clo nen Waschbecken hin.





Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Angehalten zurück gefahren, weil freundinn  vergessen.




Du mal ganz ehrlich, lass das Zeug mit Physx. Welche Physx Karte kriegst du für 30 Euro? Die GT220 kostet 50 Euro aufwärts, genau wie die 8600 GT, und eine 9500 GT auch 45 Euro und mehr. Die billigsten Karten sind dann wahrscheinlich auch laut und was weiß ich alles.
Also ein guter Rat von meiner Seite aus, (auch wenn ich es noch selber nicht kenne), lass Physx und vertrau auf die 5850.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Danke an alle  Es war leider nicht so witzig wie es sich liest. Ich fand es zum Kot.... 
Aber man braucht mehr um einen Nobody vom modden abzuhalten. 

So ich bekomm eine Gebrauchte 9600 GT aus einen meiner anderen Rechner. Dort verstaubt die eigentlich nur und nutzt nichts. Dort reicht auch eine 30 € Karte. Ich werd es irgendwann mal Testen aber nicht jetzt. 

Was sagt ihr eigentlich noch zum Board ? 

Und die Preise sind wenigstens etwas gefallen. 


Aso ich begrüße die neuen Leser dieses Tagebuch, Es werden wirklich jeden Tag mehr.


----------



## Black_PC (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Welches Mainboard, meinst du dann jetzt ?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Es geht noch um das hier. Aber ihr könnt auch andere Vorschlagen.


----------



## Black_PC (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Ja, aber "nur" 2x x8 Lanes, sind ja zu wenig, aber ich würde dir von dem PhysX abraten und dadurch könntest du ein günstigeres Board nehmen, cihw ürde dir empfehlen, entweder jetzt eins mit 870 Chipsatz zu kaufen oder das ganz einfache AsRock

EDIT: Mein 499er Beitrag, jetzt noch einer und ich hab schon die 500


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Naja ich sagte doch wenn es ein wirklich gutes Board ist wo alles stimmt kann ich auch auf den 2. PCIe verzichten. Aber gefunden habe ich noch nichts. Und für die Hitze auf dem jetzigen Board habe ich auch schon was vorbereitet dazu aber zu gegebener zeit mehr. 

Aso Am Freitag nach 24 Uhr wenn die Preise stimmen würde ich evt wenn interesse besteht ein Einkaufen live wieder machen. Diesmal bin ich aber zu 100 % die ganze zeit da. besteht dazu interesse ?


----------



## Grilgan (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Aso Am Freitag nach 24 Uhr wenn die Preise stimmen würde ich evt wenn interesse besteht ein Einkaufen live wieder machen. Diesmal bin ich aber zu 100 % die ganze zeit da. besteht dazu interesse ?



Auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Auch meinerseits ^^


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Gut wenns zumindest einer liest mach ichs. 

Aber ich hab gerade gesehen der 955 ist auf 149 € hoch  wollen die mich verar.... ? Ja und die graka is bei 297 €.... klasse


----------



## 00p4tti7 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Bin wieder dabei :


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Mal wieder ne frage, was ist der unterschied zwischen der und der

Also findet das live statt.


----------



## Black_PC (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Was meinst du mit Live Einkaufen ???

Ich würde zur Zeit sowieso auch eher zum 965er raten, da der Unterschied nur noch 5-10€ sind.
Vllt sogar zum X6, aber der lohnt sich zZ eig noch nciht wirklich.



> Mal wieder ne frage, was ist der unterschied zwischen der und der



Die eine ist von Haus aus übertaktet


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Ok ja hab ich auch gerade gesehen. Lesen müste man können...

Also Hin und wieder gibt es live sitzungen in Nobodys Tagebüchern
zB war das beim Carbonieren des Modbooks so oder beim bestrassen. 
Naja es bedeutet das ich hier die Ergebnisse in echtzeit poste. Irgendwo weiter forne hab ich das schon einmal gemacht aber musste abbrechen weil bei mir was dazwischen gekommen ist.  Naja und am Freitag ist es wieder soweit. Nach 24 Uhr geht es los und ich werte bestellen und synchron hier posten was. Ja da gibts dann lustige situationen und einige einrufe etc. Ich mach es aber so spät weil ich die Versandkosten sparen will wo es geht und naja da kann man zw. den einzelnen shops besser vergleichen.


----------



## Black_PC (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Aso, cih hatte gedacht du lässt Webcam oder so iwas laufen oder lässt uns sonst iwie was du tust mit Bild zu kommen, aber das ist auch gut, deshalb werde ich es wahrscheinlich mitverfolgen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Naja das mit der Webcam kommt früher oder später noch. Heute nicht mehr, ich will euch das elend ersparen .

Lohnt sich eine höher getaktete Graka überhaubt ? Das sie mehr leistung bringt is klar aber naja man könnte das auch selber machen auch wenn man die Garantie daurch verliert. 

Also zum Zeitplan am Freitag werde ich ca 23,40 hier sein wenn nicht schon früher. Dann am Sonnabend um 00,03 wird direkt mal gestartet. Aber um ca 00,02 werde ich verlauten lassen ob die Preise io gehen oder nicht. Wenn nein fällt die Aktion wenn sie ok sind steigt sie.

Was sagt ihr eigentlich noch zum Ram ?


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Ram ist geschmackssache ^^
Ich bevorzuge Corsair und Mushkin xD


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Wieder ein mushkin ...

Ich hatte mir auch deren Ram angesehen aber trotz das er so günstig war hatte ich ihn nie in erwägung gezogen wegen schlechten Bewertungen die er so bekam und bei den Preisen verwunderte es mich nicht. Auch habe ich von der Firma nie etwas gehört.


----------



## wirelessy (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Mushkin ist echt gut!


----------



## L.B. (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Ich selbst habe zwar Arbeitsspeicher von Corsair, Mushkin soll aber auch sehr gut sein.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Hmm dann werd ichs wohl mal testen und die gesparten € währen doch bestimmt hier gut angelegt oder ?


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Dann kannst du aber auch dein Asrock Board behalten, da das MSI auch mit nur 4 Lanes am 2. PCIe Slot angebunden ist...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

OK und was meinst du zu den Fox... Board


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Bestimmt nicht schlecht...aber mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen...auf jeden Fall positiv die PCIe Anbinung...am 2. Slot.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Und wüsstest du vlt noch ein Board was preislich im Rahmen liegt unabhänig vom 2. PCIe ? Und welches würdest du nehmen das Asrock oder das Fox ?


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Das System gestaltest du immer vernünftiger, indem du nicht am falschem Ende sparst!
> 
> EDIT: Mobo Vorschlag kommt gleich!
> 
> *Also am zukunftssichersten wäre dieses Board...USB3/SATA3 Unterstützung und guter BIOS-(Update) Support seitens Gigabyte *


*

*

Hier...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Und ohne USB 3 ? wie gesagt das brache ich nicht da alle meine platten mit usb 2 laufen und das reicht. Ich warte lieber da auf light peak.


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Dann kannst du das von MSI nehmen...


----------



## D3N$0 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Hm ein Board mit 16 vollen 16-PCIe Lanes an beiden Steckplätzen gibt es von den jeweiligen Herstellern nur mit FX Chipsatz und diese Board fangen bei über 100€ an.

Naja wenn ich sowas über das Foxconn Board lese dann dann denke ich das is nix für dich:



> *PC-Games-Hardware schreibt in Ausgabe 09/2009 (vom 05.August)*, *über das Foxconn A7DA-S 3.0 *(AM3 Board): *das der größte Kritikpunkt das BIOS sei (BIO-Bugs) * *(Version   F5/1.0)* :  zwar währen alle wichtigen Optionen vorhanden,allerdings funktionieren  diese nicht immer korrekt.  z.B.: Arbeitsspeicher ...die CAS-Latenz 8 wurde ausgewählt und das  Board stellte lt. CPU-Z stattdessen den Wert 6 ein - mit dem Erfolg das  regelmäßige Bluescreens den angezeigten Wert von CPU-Z bestätigen  würden.   Um die CAS-Latenz 8 zu erhalten hätten Sie den Wert 10 auswählen müssen.   Doch damit währe "Crysis" bereits beim Ladevorgang regelmäßig  abgestürzt!   Zudem würde die Lüftersteuerung für viel und stets zu lauten CPU-Lüfter  sorgen!  Weiterhin: **Die LAN-leistung währe nur befriedigend. *Die USB-Transferleistung währe mit nur 19,0 MiByte/s sehr schlecht
> *


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Hmm klingt wirklich nicht gut. Aber ich such ja nun auch nach nen anderen Board aber nirgends finde ich was was bis 70 € geht und mir halbwegs zusagt. Blöd ist das schon irgendwie.


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Hier wäre noch etwas günstiges...


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

das Msi für 58 49 fadne ich gut ^^


----------



## D3N$0 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Hm wenn du etwas mehr Geld locker machen könntest würde ich dir folgende Baord empfehlen:

ASRock 870 Extreme

Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H

alternativ könntest du aber auch diese nehmen aber über das Board weis ich relativ wenig, es wäre jedoch in deinem 70€ Preislimit:

Biostar TA870+


----------



## Black_PC (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Die Biostar, sind zwar günstig, aber sollen nciht gut sein, also nciht günstig sondern billig.


Also ich würde wie bsiher, dass ASRock 870 Extreme3 870 oder das einfache AsRock nehmen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Also das biostar hab ich noch nie gehört... 

Aber das Asrock währe eine überlegung wert. Auch wenn es im CF nur 8 Lans bietet. Nun ist die Frage ist das auch so wenn ich eine Physiks karte reinnehme ? Ich denke mal ja. Aber dann würde es ja die Hauptkarte in der Geschwindigkeit beschneiden. Aber ansonsten ist das Board wohl gut ? Weil mein derzeitiges macht das eben nicht. Und mal angenommen ich lasse CF laufen würde die geschwindigkeit stark bei 2 x 8 Lans absinken ? 


Aso die Preise der CPU sind mal wieder gestiegen langsamm ist das nicht mehr lustig.


----------



## Black_PC (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Das würde die Leistung soweit ich weiss schon ordentlich senken, deswegen, dann bremst du deine 5850 aus, nur damit du ne olle andere Karte nciht einstauben lässt, das ist


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

@ Black PC 

Das sehe ich genauso...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Also nochmal Physiks will ich nur testen wenn es nichts einschränkt. Das gänge bei den jetzigen board ganz gut da die 1. immer 16 lans hat und die 2. immer 4. 

Allerdings kann ich mir den 2. PCIe schenken wenn ich darüber nur geschwindigkeit verlust hätte.  Anversich währe das ASrock ne überlegung wert. Noch besser währe es wenn es entweder 2 16 Lans hätte oder nur einen PCIe.


----------



## The Killer for Two (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

AHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH jetzt bring mich mein Kopf um... und ich bin nicht umgefallen 
hab 39 Seiten in 10 min gelessen.... das macht mir mal nach 
aber super sache....
das die Preise hochgehen wird fürs erste auch so bleiben... liegt an dollar und öl und was die noch so finden um die Preise zu treiben...
(warum meinste hab ich so schnell bestellt  )


----------



## wirelessy (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

PhysX brauchst du nicht mal testen, das lohnt sich schlichtweg nicht!


----------



## Black_PC (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Aber bei x4 Lanes, hast du auch schon kaum noch Leistung.
Da lohnt sich PhysX eig ncoh mal weniger.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Ich denke mit den Motherboard habt ihr recht. Ich werte es zurück schicken. Und werte das ASrock nehmen.

So dann hatte ich gestern ne irre Idee. 
Die hab ich auch gleich umgesetzt. Ich hab die HDD benutzt um etwas zwischen zu Speichern. Also Adapter ran und USB ans Modbook ran. Und ? nichts !!! sie lief an wurde aber nicht erkannt. Gut also an meinen Alsten PC von 2000 Angesteckt und ? nichts !!! Gleiches Bild. Also heute bei nen Kumpel angesteckt direkt in seinen Rechner und  ? nichts !!! Genau wieder das selbe. Selbst über Linux etc wurde sie nicht erkannt. Sie läuft zwar an aber das wars schon. Also geht die zusammen mit den Board zurück.


Und Thema Physiks. Das will ich nur mal irgendwann mal testen. Es beeinflusst mich zz nicht in meinen Entscheidungen. Und ist auch kein nicht Kauf Grund. 

Also ich werte vermutlich das AS rock Board nehmen. Ihr meint also das es besser ist ? naja Nobody wird sehen wenn es qualmt. oder nicht.


----------



## Black_PC (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Also wie ich schon mehrfach gesgat habe, ich würde dir raten, dass AsRock oder ein MB mit USB 3.0 und/oder Sata 3 zu nehmen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Naja USB 3... Wer weiß ob sich das durchsetzen wird. Bei der HD DVD hat auch jeder gesagt jo das wirds und Blue Ray verschwindet wieder. Und ja man hats gesehen was passiert ist. Das schlechtere Format hat gewonnen.

Und vlt nehm ich noch ein anderes Board ich hab mir da was angesehen... 

Wist ihr ob ASrock hochwertige Teile verbaut ? Oder verbauen die nur das was gerade so hällt ohne auseinander zu fliegen. Ich kenne nur die normalen einfachen boards die nie viel belastung aushalten müssen.

Naja und MSI kenn ich vom Notebooksektor her. Da sind sie nicht gerade bekannt für Qualität. Es gbt nur etwas da was schlechter ist und das währe Medion.


----------



## The Killer for Two (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

USB3 wird sich durchsetzen da Firewire keine Konkurenz ist und eSata nicht Plug&Play fähig ist 

ASrock naja... keine schlechte aber auch keine zu gute Erfahrung... wenn es was gescheites sein Soll dann Gigabit oder Asus


----------



## Black_PC (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Gigabyte, ASUS und MSI würde ich empfehlen, denn MSI, hat in den letzten Jahren auch sehr viele gut Mainboards gebaut.


----------



## The Killer for Two (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*



Black_PC schrieb:


> Gigabyte, ASUS und MSI würde ich empfehlen, denn MSI, hat in den letzten Jahren auch sehr viele gut Mainboards gebaut.



ah Gigabyte nicht Gigabit... 
Joa sind nicht mehr so schlecht aber ich greif trozdem eig nur zu Gigabyte, Asus oder EVGA()


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*



The Killer for Two schrieb:


> USB3 wird sich durchsetzen da Firewire keine Konkurenz ist und eSata nicht Plug&Play fähig ist
> 
> ASrock naja... keine schlechte aber auch keine zu gute Erfahrung... wenn es was gescheites sein Soll dann Gigabit oder Asus




Ich mein auch nicht firewire sondern Light Peak was ebenfalls Plug and Play fähig ist und eine Höhere Datenübertragung hat.


----------



## wirelessy (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Hast du die Platte auch formatiert Nobody?^^ Black_PC, so gross ist der Verlust durch "nur" 8x Anbinundung auch nicht.


----------



## Black_PC (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Aber wahrscheinlich viel teurer in der Anschfuung sit.

EDIT:





> Black_PC, so gross ist der Verlust durch "nur" 8x Anbinundung auch nicht.



Es handelt sich, aber sogar nur um x4


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Na klar doch. ist doch klar zumindest hab ichs versucht jedoch hatte ich keinen zugriff auf die Platte. Und an den Kabel kann es auch nicht liegen da ich das mehrfach getauscht hatte und am steckplatz auch nicht da ich alle durchprobiert habe. Aber nicht einmal Linux hat da was machen können weder übers Terminal doch über der optischen oberfläche.


----------



## wirelessy (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Also wird die über GParted nichtmal entdeckt? Ganz sicher? Wenn die normal anläuft ist mir das noch nie passiert. Kein unrunder Lauf?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Ich hab es über Ubuntu versucht nichts, Also hab ich Gparted getestet weil das bisher immer bei mir half, und da auch nichts. Also und wenn es nicht einmal Gparted schaft dann nichts weiter. Sie lief eigentlich ganz normal also keine unwucht etc. Es scheint vielmehr das die Kontakte ne meiße haben.


----------



## The Killer for Two (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Ich mein auch nicht firewire sondern Light Peak was ebenfalls Plug and Play fähig ist und eine Höhere Datenübertragung hat.



link? sagt mir auf anhieb nämlich nischt 

PS: platte entweder zu warm oder zu kalt 
Ist der Anschluss an der Platte denn noch heile?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Die platte hatte RaumTemperatur also nein gegrillt oder Ähnliches hab ich die nicht. Und die Anschlüsse wahren alle in Takt. 

Light Pear is da.


----------



## D3N$0 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Arock hatte anfangs Qualitäsprobleme aber das ist auch shcon wieder 5 Jahre her. Die bauen jetzt Top Boards, es ist die "billig" Sparte von Asus nur mal so zu Info 
Kannst du ohne Bedenken zugreifen.


----------



## Black_PC (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Ja, so was in der Art, hatte ich acuh gehört


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

So Board und HDD gehen back. 

Als ersatz kommt ein Asrock board und eine 1. TB HDD. Ja was währe noch zu sagen ? Achja das live einkaufen könnte verschoben werten da sich etwas ergeben hat was mit etliche € sparen könnte und die Storry hier viel interessanter gestallten könnte.  Aber noch steht nichts fest.

edit Ram hab ich auch gefunden den hier


----------



## Black_PC (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Ich würde dir zu welchen ohne Heatspreadern raten, mit denen könnte es zur Kollision mim CPU-Kühler kommen.


----------



## loop (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Bei seinem Kühler dürfte es eigentlich zu keinen Problemen kommen, da er nicht über den Rambanken steht, so wie ich mir das vorstelle.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Ich hab einen da müsste das gehen. Bei den den ich habe ist nur die CPU bedeckt. Und onst spielt sich alles weit ab vom Ram ab. Ich hatte schon einmal den Kühler auf den Board und da war genug Platz.


----------



## Black_PC (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Man weiss ja aber net was er noch kommt und wenn man den Ram nicht übertakten will, brauch man die auch nciht.

EDIT: Was hast du jetzt eig schon da und warum willst du das mit dem live shopen, jetzt doch nciht mehr am Freitag machen ??


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Ja wie sag ichs jetzt ? ähm ja, es ist etwas für mich erfreuliches dazwischen gekommen was mit diesen Mod zusammenhängt. Allerdings kann und will ich es nicht veröfentlichen. Der kleine Hacken dabei ist das es noch von einer 2 Partei abhängt. Nun hoffe ich das diese Partei bis morgen ihr ok gibt oder absagt oder zumindest piep macht. Wenn die 2 Partei ja sagt und mir genaue infos gibt wird es ein live einkauf geben. Wenn sie mir nicht zusagt, wird es ein live einkauf geben. Wenn sie sich nicht meldet wird es vlt nur ein kleinen live einkauf geben. Das währe aber auch das blödeste da ich nicht weiß wie es dann mit den Preisen weitergeht. schlimsten falls muss ich dann mal nächste Woche alleine Kaufen. Es steht also noch alles offen.

Und nein die 2 Partei ist nicht die freundin oder ein anderer Foren user.


----------



## Black_PC (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Ich hätte ne Idee, wer die 2. Partei ist, aber ist ja eig egal, wir lassen uns dann mal überraschen, aber schreib sobald es was neues gibt.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> ....Wenn die 2 Partei ja sagt und mir genaue infos gibt wird es *ein live einkauf geben*. Wenn sie mir nicht zusagt, wird es* ein live einkauf geben*. Wenn sie sich nicht meldet wird es vlt nur ein kleinen live einkauf geben...




Ähm... also gibt es aufjedenfall einen Live einkauf??? Oder wie??


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Ja es gibt heute einen Live Einkauf da die Preise gerade etwas niedrig von bestimmten dingen sind. 

Und wir kommen zum Motherboard.

Ich habe mir hier einige herausgesucht. Und würde eure Meinung dazu gerne wissen.

ASRck 890GX Extreme 3

Asus M4A89GTD Pro 

Gigabyte GA - 790 XTA UDA


oder doch etwas übertreiben und das 
*ASRock 890FX Deluxe3 nehmen ?



*


----------



## The Killer for Two (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

also diese www.hoh..... seiten gehen nicht... und das ASROCK 890FX Deluce3 sieht ganz sweet aus


----------



## 00p4tti7 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Also ich würd das Gigabyte nehmen, das passt von der Farbgebung ganz gut und ist in etwa auf einer ebene mit dem ASUS , es hat aber mehr USB Anschlüsse und so


----------



## Sundog (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Ich würde zur Zeit eher zum Asrock Board mit 890 GX raten. Es soll eines der besten der zur Zeit verfügbaren Boards mit 890GX, wie man auch in verschiedenen Reviews lesen kann. Außerdem ist es doch recht günstig.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Die Farbgebung ist mir eigentlich sowas von egal solange es nicht pink ist.

Also ich fühl mich schon fast zu den teureren Delux hingezogen. Obwohl das 890 GX auch nicht schlecht zu sein scheint.

wenn ihr euch fragt wegen den Links, ish arbeite daran. Irgendwie ist ausgerechnet jetzt deren server überlastet oder so.


----------



## Black_PC (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Warum willst du unbedingt entweder ein Board mit OnBoard Graka oder 2x x16Lanes ???


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Die onboard Graka währe mir egal. Aber es geht mir darum das ich ein gutes board habe was vlt auch Bulldocer etc unterstützt. Und wo die komponenten gut sind so das sie nicht bei 100 Mhz gleich sich verabschieden. Wie gesagt für vorschläge bin ich offen.  Naja und wenn schon so teuer dann sollte das board 2x 16 lan PCI haben so das ich mir später nur noch eine 5850 und ein neues Netzteil kaufen muss.

Also macht mir bitte vorschläge. Ich lesse gerne was ihr meint.


----------



## Black_PC (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Ich würde einfach auf den 2. x16Lanes Port verzichten und ein Board mit 870er Chipsatz nehmen.

Wie das ASUS M4A87TD/USB3, 870

Von den von dir vorgeschlagenen würde ich höchstens das AsRock 890GX oder das ASUS nehmen

Du könntest auch noch über das MSI 790FX-GD70 790FX nachdenken, dass hat zwar nochd en alten CHipsatz, aber war bis vor kurzem das beste Mainboard, was auf dem Markt war, aber ieg ist es überflüssig, das ASUS, welches ich vorgeschlagen habe, reicht auch


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Hmmm das ist alles so schwierig. Einerersets weis ich nicht ob ich einen 2. PCIe anschluss jemals brauchen werte. Dann erscheint es mir sinnvoll doch ein paar stabilere Komponenten zu haben Und dann ist da wieder das Geld. Irgendwie schwierig.


----------



## Black_PC (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Konfig steht !!!*

Alle bisher vorgeschlagenen MBs, bis auf das Biostar, sind zwar teilweise günstig, aber net billig.

Der 2. Slot bringt es nicht, denn entweder bezahlst du viel mehr für einen 2. Slot mit x16 Lanes oder die 5850 würde sogar ausgebremst werden.

Nimm einfach das ASUS was ich dir vorgeschlagen hab oder das AsRock, alles andere ist eig unsinnig


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Main... Frage !!!*

Ich erreich hier langsam aber sicher die 800 € marke und das ist nicht fein. Schreibt doch alle mal eure Meinungen was ihr so haltet und machen würdet.


----------



## Black_PC (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Main... Frage !!!*

Soll ich se noch mal schreiben oder hab ich sie inzwischen oft genug gesagt, kann es sein das wir beide zur Zeit die einzigen sind die hier was schreiben.

Pass auf, von den Posts her hol ich dich stetig ein


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Main... Frage !!!*

das MSi board kaufen xD


----------



## Black_PC (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Main... Frage !!!*

@ Jayson welches meinst du jetzt und ist das jetzt ernst gemeint


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Main... Frage !!!*

ja ich meine das ernst !
 Das Board


----------



## Black_PC (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Main... Frage !!!*



Der kleine Jayson schrieb:


> ja ich meine das ernst !
> Das Board



Ich hab ja bloß gefragt, wegen dem xD, als würdest du es bloß Scherzhaft meinen, aber das sieht zumindest im Vergleich zum AsRock gut aus, aber ich weiss nicht wie es beid er Quali aussieht.


----------



## hirschi-94 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Main... Frage !!!*

Das Asrock Boad ist von der Quali her nicht schlecht...hatte es selbst schon in der Hand...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Main... Frage !!!*

Die Frage ist lohnt es sich so viel geld auszugeben hinsichtlich auch von Bulldocer etc. Mitlerweile währe ich bei über 800 € und das obwohl ich einiges günstiger bekomme wenn ich in unterschiedlichen shops bestelle.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Main... Frage !!!*

Noch einmal zum mitmeißeln für mich. Warum ist eigentlich mein Board was ich zz hab schlecht ? Ich hab ja das hier


----------



## Black_PC (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Main... Frage !!!*

Also ich hab nicht gesagt, dass es schlecht ist, ich würde das an deiner Stelle, wenn du es hast auhc behalten


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Main... Frage !!!*

Ähmmm gut und warum unterhalten wir und hier so 10 Seiten wegen einen Board ?

FAIL sag ich mal ganz stark.......


----------



## Black_PC (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Main... Frage !!!*

Weil ich es so verstanden hatte, dass du noch gar keins für dieses Projekt hast.

Was FAIL ???


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Main... Frage !!!*

LOL der hatt das Board glaube ich schon zuhasue xD


----------



## loop (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Main... Frage !!!*

 Fail... ja ich würde auch mich erst mal mit einem günstigen Board begnügen, sei es das MSI oder das ASRock oder sonst was


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; die Main... Frage !!!*

Ja also schaut den niemand auf den Start post ???

Ja ich habe das board schon zuhause.

Und ich wert es so machen wie loop es sagt. Ersteinmal behalte ich das board. Und irgendwann wenn es klar aussieht bezüglich Bulldozer. Wird es ausgetauscht. Schlieslich ist das kein Problem. Und die Farbe passt nicht ganz das wird aber nicht weiter auffallen. Und für die Wärme Ableitung baue ich einen Board kühler.

Sooo aber ich bleibe bei den live einkauf heute.


----------



## Black_PC (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; FAIL !!!*

Das war doch eig von Anfang mein Vorschlag

PS: Ich uck eig immer nur auf die letzte Seite, da ich dachte du postest da dann auch alles was passiert


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; FAIL !!!*

Und ich ahbe mich gefragt was der sich über das MOBo geadankena macht wenn schon eins aht xD
Freue mich auf Live Shopping !
Welches bier nimmt man für Live shopping ?


----------



## Black_PC (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; FAIL !!!*

Was fehlt denn jetzt noch oder was hast du schon, das kann man auf dem Bild teilweise nur schlecht erkennen


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; FAIL !!!*

cpu,graka,ram und hdd  glaube ich


----------



## Black_PC (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; FAIL !!!*

Netzteil hat er schon. ABer was auf dem Netzteil drauf liegt, kann ich vorallem net erkennen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; FAIL !!!*

Also heute wird der rest gekauft.Also CPU,Graka,Ram etc, Festplatte lass ich erstmal. Da ich da noch eine gefunden habe.

Ja und was ihr dazu drinkt ist euch überlassen.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; FAIL !!!*

okay xD


----------



## Black_PC (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; FAIL !!!*

Na, dann können wir ja bald schon mim Countdown anfangen


----------



## Black_PC (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; FAIL !!!*

Noch etwas mehr als 6 Min bis zum Live Shopping


----------



## Schelmiii (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; FAIL !!!*

Also hab mich jetzt durch dein Projekt gelesen und musste echt oft lachen^^ Deine Dialoge sind echt super.
Hoffentlich werden die Preise für die HW ja vllt sogar um Mitternacht gesenkt, also good luck


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; FAIL !!!*

Nobody zum Dienst antreten xD


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; FAIL !!!*

Danke Schelmii 

Also lasst das live shoping beginnen. zuerst mein sorgenkind Graka. dann will ich malsehen wo sie am besten zu haben ist nicht oder ?

Mindfactory sagt 296 € hmmm heftig...


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

ich würde bei M&M  252€ computer bzw amazon 259 €kaufen


----------



## D3N$0 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

Naja zu Amazon sage ich jetzt mal nicht viel, nur so als Info:



> Gewöhnlich versandfertig in 1 bis 2 Monaten.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

hmmm na ich weiß nicht hast du links ?

Hoh bietet einmal 284 € für eine OC edition und 297 für eine Safier REV 2

ja D3N$0 das hab ich auch mal geschrieben...

Aber irgendwo hab ich gelesen das die S nicht schlecht sein soll.


----------



## D3N$0 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

Sapphire baut immer gute Karten vor allem die Vapor-X Modelle sind richtig gut jedoch manchmal etwas teuer


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

Also sagt Nobody die 5850 bei hoh wird gekauft natürlich von Sapphire wow leute das ging fix schneller als die karte rauszusuchen


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

 alternative


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

Was ist das für ein Shop ? Sorry aber nobody ist vorsichtig,Nobody ist feige, Nobody will lieber zu namenhaften shops.Nobody will nicht 400€ für eine 5850 ausgeben. sry


----------



## Black_PC (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

Hast se dann jetzt schon bestellt ??


----------



## Schelmiii (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

Warum nicht die hier:
PC-Hardware MSI 1024MB 5850 Twin Frozr II PCIe

oder die:
Bestseller-Computer: Weil Sparen Spaß macht


oder die:
Onlineshop der Nord PC GmbH & Co. KG

die sind alle billiger und von Kühlung her vergleichbar. Oder bestellst du noch was bei Hoh mit, so dass Hoh dann doch wieder billiger is?


edit: die links führen alle zu shops diue ne 1 komma bewertung von mindestens 500 leuten bei geizhals hatten


----------



## Black_PC (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

Dann würde ich die Twin Frozr empfehlen

EDIT: Wie wäre es mit auf gut Glück eine GTX 465 die hat 10240MB Speicher


----------



## 00p4tti7 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

Joa die schaut ganz gut aus . 

Was genau suchst du eigentlich noch??. Also den 955 bekommste im moment nicht unter 142€ bei MF. und welchen RAM??


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

Die Twin Frozr ist in etlichen läden nicht lieferbar. Und bei HOH bestell ich noch den Ram. weswegen ich so versandkosten spare. und mit der s denke ich mache ich nchts falsch. Also denke ich mal. So Pauschal.

Ähm ja die GTX.... Ähm ich geh mal fix googeln...

Ja also bei der CPU hätte ich an einen 955 oder vlt einen 965 gedacht je nachdem wie der Preis ausfält.


----------



## Schelmiii (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

lol, bei 10 GB speicher würd ich auch zuschlagen^^


----------



## Black_PC (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

Was ist mit einer Toxic mit 2GB
 ???


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

oder die:: Gigabyte HD 5850 OC 1024MB GDDR5 PCIe | hoh.de

ist billig, leise da anderes Kühlsystem und leicht übertaktet...

Xtreme


----------



## Black_PC (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

Auf keinen Fall die Gigabyte, die taktet nich runter in 2D


----------



## Schelmiii (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*



Black_PC schrieb:


> Was ist mit einer Toxic mit 2GB
> ???


Black_PC, ich seh deinen link nich


edit: jetzt schon


----------



## Black_PC (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

@ Schelmiii
Ja das hatte bei mir erst iwie gesponnen, anstatt den Link dahin zumachen wurde einfach nur ein Enter draus


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

Black_PC du machst Nobody angst... Ich geh mal gogeln... Aber eine Idee währe es.

Extreme-Gamer die Graka hab ich auch gesehen aber die soll zu laut werden. und zu heiß. Aber da ich gerade ne fermi in bedracht ziehe...


----------



## Black_PC (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

Warum mach ich dir Angst ich probier bloß dir zu helfen, dass du was sinnvolle skaufst


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

Toxic ist glaube ich was teuer da bekommst jas chon fast ne 5870


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

^^ Is ja nur ein spruch aber deine tipps sind richtig gut


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

oh schlecht. Aber sonst wäre sie ja ne Option gewesen-


----------



## Black_PC (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

Wieso mind. 30€ Unterschied noch und ich denke das die 2GB auch noch mal nen ordentlichen Leistungsschub geben, die 570bekommst du für 370€ oder so

@Extreme-Gamer
Ja, aber darauf sind schon viel drauf reingefallen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

Die günstigste 5870 kommt ab 360 €


----------



## Black_PC (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

Okay, dann 360€, aber die sprengen endgültig das Budget, auch wenn die vom P/L-Verhältniss sehr gut sind.

Bei der Fermi, ist halt die Frage ob es sinvoll ist die jetzt zu kaufen, naja okay zur Not könnte man sie zurückschicken, oder weiter verkaufen


----------



## D3N$0 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

die 2GB Variante lohnt sich erst bei extremen auflösungen jenseits von 1920x1080 mit SGAA etc, also für dich völlig uninteressant


----------



## Black_PC (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

Aso okay dann kann man das vergessen.

Welche stehen jetzt eig zur Auswahl die Fermi, von Sapphire 5850 mit 1 GB, Rev. B, sonst noch welche ??


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

hmm ja ok also doch keine 2 GB version, Ja aber was ist das für eine Nvidia ? die kenn ich nicht und finde sie auch nicht in irgendeinen Vergleich.

Also liefert sich die S mit der Fermie gerade nen heiißen battel um den PCIe anschluss in meinen PC.


----------



## Acid (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

ich würd auf jedenfall schauen das du eine im ref design bekommst.... bei den andern kannst du die spannung nicht mehr anheben.....


----------



## Black_PC (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

Das ist die GTX 465, die soll die Konkurrenz zur 5850 mein ich sein.

Nur weiss ich nciht auf welcher Leistungsebene sie nun wirklich ist und von der Lautheit und Wärme

EDIT:
@ Acid
Dafür sind die aber lauter und werden wärmer.

@ Nobody 2.0
Hast du eig vor iwann eine WaKü einzubauen ???


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

Hi Acid sieht man dich auch mal wieder. Warst ja auch lange nicht mehr im NBJ.

Also was meinst du mit ref ? Meinst du die Saphir von oben ?


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

referenz design xD
Edit: wie alng geht liveshopping ?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

Und ein harter schlag für die Fermie ich denke das ist auch die KO entscheidung.


----------



## Black_PC (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

ICh hab jetzt mal wegen der GTX 465, wegen der falschen Speichermengenangabe Mf eine Nachricht geschickt

EDIT:
Oka Nobody, dass ist echt ein K.O. Argument, das ist nämlich echt erbärmlcihe ig scon


----------



## Schelmiii (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

Wie sozial von dir^^
Es hät ja sein können, dass es Leute gibt, die die Karte wegen den 10 Gig gekauft hätten


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

lol. was hätten die den dann gemacht?... Ne Graka mit 10GB entwickeln


----------



## Black_PC (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

@ Schelmiii
gibt bestimmt welche und außerdem stört mich sowas einfach

@Extreme-Gamer
Nein, da steht nicht das die ANgaben 100% richtig sind, also hätten sie sihc bei dem jenigen gemeldet und den Irrtum aufgedeckt


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

Naja aber Nobody hätte mit der Speichergröße in Seinen Home Kino zocken können. Ach da fällt Nobody ein er hat kein Home Kino.... noch nicht...


----------



## Black_PC (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

Und erst mal muss der Rechner kommen


----------



## Schelmiii (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

Nobody, wie sieht deine aktuelle Situaton jetzt aus? Schon entschieden?


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

was hast du denn bist jetzt bestellt ?


----------



## Black_PC (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

Hast du überhaupt schon was bestellt ??

EDIT: Also die Twin Frozr gibt es für 290€ bei Hardwareversand oder notebooksbilliger.de oder für 295€ bei hoh

Ich würde dir raten auch die zu bestellen, dass ist das sinnvollste zur Zeit, abgesehen von warten, was ich mache


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

Also Nobody hat die Saphier rev 2 in den Wahrenkorb gelegt da sie laut PCGH Test auch leiser sein soll. Also denkt Nobody er wird mit ihr am besten zocken können. Und Warten will ich nicht mehr.

Zeit für den Ram.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

mushkin ?


----------



## Black_PC (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

G.Skill ECO DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL7-7-7-21 (DDR3-1333), der soll sehr gut sein.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

Also von Mushkin habe ich nicht viel gutes gehört. Und insgesamt wollte ich nicht so viel für den Ram ausgeben und auserdem bin ich stolz das es eins der wenigen Teile ist was nicht das ursprungs Budget überschreitet. Also ich hab mir den ausgesucht.


----------



## Black_PC (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

Gibt das wegen den Heatspredern auch keine Platzprobs mit dem CPU-Kühler


----------



## Black_PC (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

Was fehlt dann jetzt noch ???

EDIT: Sry für Doppelpost, aber ich hab vergessen zu aktualisieren und deshalb wurde mein Post noch net angezeigt


----------



## Schelmiii (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

Fassen wir zusammen, du holst dir die GRaka:
Sapphire HD 5850 Rev. 2 1024MB GDDR5 PCIe Full Ret | hoh.de
und den Ram:
G.Skill 4GB KIT RipJaws PC3-10667 DDR3-1333 CL9 RL | hoh.de

Was ischs nekschte?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

Ich denke es sollte keine Platz probleme geben. da der Lüfter ziemlich hoch geht. Aber ich leg ihn jetzt in den WarenKorb von hoh.

Nun machen wir das wirklich interessante die CPU. Also was meint ihr ? lohnt sich der 965 159 € mehr als der 955 142 € ?

Ja schelmii das liegt im Wahrenkorb von hoh zur zeit.


----------



## Black_PC (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

Das ist zZ blöd mit denen, dass die so teuer sind.


----------



## Schelmiii (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

Ich find das lohnt sich nicht. 17€ dafür, mal eben im BIOS den Multi anzuheben.


----------



## Black_PC (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

Naja, eig hat Schelmiii recht, hat der eig wirklich nur nen erhöhten multi oder FSB oder ist der wirklich iwie anders schneller ??


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

hmm das hab ich mir auch gedacht und da der 955 bei hoh 149 € kostet wird bei MF bestellt.


----------



## Black_PC (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

Also wirds der 955er ??


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

Riichtig !!! der 955 in C3 steping. nun befinde ich mich auf der suche nach einen Gehäuse Lüfter.


----------



## Black_PC (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

Scythe Slip Stream oder Scythe S-Flex


----------



## Schelmiii (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

Also iwie find ich bei HoH keine Lüfter


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

Ich denk Lüfter hol ich bei mf. Ich kann einen 12 cm Lüfter verwenden.


----------



## Black_PC (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

@ Schelmiii

Die haben iwie schon, aber ich weiss ent wie man die findet, aber die ham auf jeden Fall auhc die Scythe Slip Stream


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

So ich habe mich jetzt für den entschieden.


----------



## Black_PC (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

Ich würde dir eher zu Scythe Slip STream raten.


----------



## Schelmiii (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

Hohl dir doch lieber den:
Scythe Slip Stream 120mm - 1200rpm (SY1225SL12M) | hoh.de

musst nur Slip in die Suche eingeben, so hab ich sie gefunden.
Und da du eh bei Hoh bestellst...

Bei MF gilt das Midnight Shopping ja erst ab 100 € Vorkasse soweit ich weiß.


Edit:
Wie viel Lüfter brauchst du eigentlich? Nur einen so wie ich des verstanden hab, oder?


----------



## Black_PC (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

jop, erst ab 100€ und die Slip Stream sind einfach besser


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

ähm die CPU ist bereits bei 142 €....


----------



## Schelmiii (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

Achso, ich dachte bei HoH.

Bei Mf würd ich mir den holen:
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...m-ZollKaze-JyuniZoll-7-5-37dB-A--schwarz.html
Der is nur knapp 2 Euro teurer als deiner, aber irgendiwe ein wenig vertrauenserweckender^^

Und wie kann ich Links in Wörtern verstecken?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

so ich hätte da denn hier


----------



## Schelmiii (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

Falls du ne Lüftersteuerung einplanst, nimm lieber den Slip Stream mit 1200 RpM, da hast du ein weing mehr Spielraum. Falls nicht ist deine Wahl natür bestens.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

OK hab ich, als steuerung kommt die zum einsatz

So und wir nähern uns den Ende.  Ich liege nun bei den Gesamt ausgaben bei 783,73 € inkl Steuerung.

Und da währen wir auch schon am ende. 2 h hats gedauert, Nobodys Konto ist etwas leichter, Freundin wird sich freuen,Nobody baut nächste Woche Rechner.


----------



## Schelmiii (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

Wie fühlt man sich so viel Geld leichter
Ich hoffe gut, schließlich hast du ja nur Ware vom Feinsten ausgesucht
(Woran wir einen kleinen Beitrag geleistet haben)
Hast du schon bezahlt?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

Ich drücke Jeeeetzt auf den Bezahlen Knopf und somit sollte das Geld am Dienstag bei den sein so das am Donnerstag alles da sein sollte (wers glaubt)

Aufjeden Fall Danke euch allen für die Viele Hilfe.


----------



## Schelmiii (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

Kein Problem.

Ich wette jetzt einfach mal so aus Spaß, das MF Packet kommt am Mittwoch, dass Hoh Packet am Freitag. Das sagt mir mein Instinkt

Achso, gute Nacht


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

Wir werden sehen 

Und Nobody ist off


----------



## rebiirth (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

schöne HW


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

Schöne Sachen hast du da bestellt !
Wenn du noch Lüfter bruauchst habe noch 2 Scythe Slipstream und ein Noctua !


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

Jo Danke euch beiden. Ich denke das der PC schon rennen sollte wenn alles da ist und verbaut ist.

Mal eine zusammenfassung;
Der Prozessor ist ein AMD 955 mit 4x 3,2 GHZ
Als Graka kommt eine 5850 von Saphir zum einsatz
Der Ram ist 2 x 2 GB sticks von G. Skill 
Das Motherboard ist vorerst ein ASrock M3A77
Das Gehäuse ist ein Xigmatek Asgart
Das Netzteil kommt von Bequit und liefert 550 W
Eine Lüftersteuerung regelt 2 120 mm lüfter.
Die CPU wird von einen Schyte Katana 3 gekühlt
Naja und so Laufwerk und HDD sind auch noch drinn
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p620038_AsRock-M3A770DE-AMD770-AM3-ATX.html


----------



## Black_PC (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

Ich denke, dass die Sachen die du gekauft hast gut sind.

Schon geil, alles was bei dir mit KÜhlung zutun hat, kommt von Scythe, aber die sind uach einfach sau gut.

Aber das Netzteil, müsste 530Watt liefern, ist ja ein Pue Power oder ??


----------



## 00p4tti7 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

Also die Lüftersteuerung ist schon echt praktisch habe ja die ACE version davon xD und man kann da echt bequem 4 Lüfter mit regeln xD

Also an deiner Stelle würd ich am Gehäuse auch noch 2 Lüffis ranmachen und die auch steuern .

Aber klasse HW hast du da jetzt.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

Also das Netzteil ist ein Be Quit. Hirschi hat mich zu dem gebracht. Anfangs war ein günstigeres geplannt. Aber das soll auch gut sein. Und das alles was sie Luft bewegt von Scythe ist ist wohl zufall. Der CPU Lüfter gefiel mir von Anfang an da er Günstig ist, Die Ram slots nicht verdeckt und auch ziemlich durchdacht zu sein scheint. Was er Leistet wird man mit etwas Glück nächste Woche sehen.

Im Gehäuse ist ja schon ein 120mm Lüfter in der Front. Hinten kommt der bestellte 120mm Lüfter rein. Und an der Seite ist auch noch Platz für einen aber da weiß ich noch nicht was ich da mit den Window mache und wie es mal von der Form ausehen soll. Und einen Steuerungsplatz brauch ich ja auch noch für die Mainboardkühlung die ich noch bauen will.

Mal sehen ob ich mit der HW die 20 k Punkte Marke bei 3D Mark 06 schaffe.


Noch nen edit; Ähm es wird unheimlich Nobody verleitet andere Anscheind zu Strafdaten


----------



## hirschi-94 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; live Einkauf jetzt !!!*

Deine Config hört sich gut an...

Den CPU Kühler kann ich auch empfehlen...ich habe ihn schon zwei mal verbaut...du musst nur darauf achten, dass er vom Mainboard gut geregelt wird...das heißt du musst dann die Option PWM wählen...
Weil @12Volt ist er schon recht laut...
Mit dem Netzteil kannst du auch nix falsch machen...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; waiting for input !!!*

Ja ich denke das Netzteil sollte passen. Ich hofe es für dich ansonsten komme ich persönlich zu dir vorbei und verbaue es in deinen Rechner.

Der Lüfter wird schon runtergeregelt hoffe ich mal. Ich werde sowiso alles so einstellen wie ich es brauche wenn ich das OS instaliere. Und das wird so wie ich mich kenne schon einen Tag dauern. Bis alle Programme instaliert sind. Und solche internet Seiten wie die (*Achtung stellt sicher das kein Weibliches Wessen sich hinter euch befindet und es auch nicht sieht wenn ihr den Link aktiviert*) gespert sind.

Nun stehe ich vor einer Frage wenn der Rechner läuft. 

Lasse ich erst 3D Mark 06 durchlaufen oder Spiele ich erst SupCom 1 auf einer großen Karte gegen 7 Mod Kis mit jeweils 2000 Einheiten ? 
Ja das sind fragen die die Welt bewegen.


----------



## BlackWolf (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; waiting for input !!!*

Ja der Nobody verleitet zu kriminellen Handlungen^^

Ich würde als erstes 3D Mark 06 durchlaufen lassen, dann müssen wir hier nicht so lange warten und dann kommen wir noch später auf die idee andere Tagebücher zu lesen xD


----------



## Black_PC (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; waiting for input !!!*

Ach du spielst auch SupCom 1, hast du denn acuh den 2. Teil ??


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; waiting for input !!!*

Ja das wollen wir doch nicht ^^ das ihr andere Tagebücher lest. 
Mal sehen ersteinmal muss alles laufen. Aber der 3D Mark muss zuerst durchlaufen damit ich mich fragen kann warum SupCom immer noch nicht richtig läuft.

Ja ich spiele SupCom. Allerdings nur Supreme Commander 1 und Forgoten Alliance. Den 2 Teil hab ich zwar auch aber der gefällt mir nicht so richtig. Da wurde alles weg gekürzt was die 1 so gut gemacht hatte. Nun sehen die einheiten irgendwie gleich aus und die Gefechte sind auch nicht das wahre. Deshalb spiele ich SupCom 1 FA mit ca 7 mods. 

1. Combi mod der mehr einheiten ermöglicht
2. Ki mod wodurch die KI richtig gut wird
3. Einheiten mod wo jede menge neue einheiten kommen
4. Experimentele einheiten mod wo mehr Experimentelle verfügbar sind
5. Noch ein Balance mod damits nicht zum schluss zu einfach wird
6. doppelte Resoursen damit man schneller angreifen kann
7. ACU mod wodurch man mehr möglichkeiten mit der ACU hat.

So macht SupCom 1 richtig spaß vorallen wenn mansieht wenn 10000 Einheiten aufeinander prallen 

Sobald natürlich die Bauteile da sind gibt es Bilder.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; waiting for input !!!*

So da nun die Teile sich im zulauf befinden wird Nobody mit den Modden beginnen. Ja aber was kann Nobody nur machen ? hmm sorichtig ist doch noch nichts da ! Da steht nur so das Case rum. Mit den Verbauten Laufwerk,
Laufwerk ? 
Laufwerk !!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da gabs doch gleich solche Teile 
Ja wo sind denn die ? Ach ! Nobody weis !!! Die ligen da wo alles von den Projekt liegt, auf einen großen haufen... Also fix gesucht und ja da ist es.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht doch schön aus, zu schön um weggeschmissen zu werten. 

Also wird Noody aus den Teil eine Laufwerksblende basteln. Das Laufwerk kommt zwar noch etwas nach unten aber das ist egal.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den oben soll die steuerung sein. Die wird dann auch so eine Blende bekommen. nur das dort ausschnitte für die dreh knöpfe und für das Display ist.


----------



## Black_PC (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; waiting for input !!!*

Das hört sich ja gut, freue mich auf die ersten BIlder vom fertigen Stealthmod


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; waiting for input !!!*

hast du schon angefangen mit dem stealthmod ?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; waiting for input !!!*

Hey wir sind über die 10000 hits gekommen Wahnsinn bei nur was in die 50 Seiten  Wenn das so weiter geht hab ich hier bald das Tagebuch mit den meisten;

Antworten
Rechtschreibfehlern
Fails
Bildern

Ne angefangen direkt habe ich noch nicht. Ich hab nur Angezeichnet und gemessen was alles wegmuss. Auserdem hab ich verlängerungen für den auswurf gesucht. Und auch 2 streben die die blende rausschieben. Ja und was zum befestigen hab ich auch schon. Nur weiß ich noch nicht 100 % wie ich das mit der Beleuchtung mache aber darum kümmere Ich mich zu gegebener Zeit. Aber Wahrscheinlich muss ich die Streben auch noch bemalen in Schwarz. Denn zz sind die Grau und das sieht man denke ich durch das Gitter.


----------



## loop (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Ich hätte hier noch einen verrückten Vorschlag zu nem Casemod:
Und zwar, dass du an den Gitterteilen so Aluplatten befestigst, evtl, könnte man dahinter dann noch LEDs befestigen, dass es leuchtet, sähe bestimmt geil aus: (dieses X ist eine Aussparung für den Lüfter (kann man auch sicher mit entsprechenden Platzhaltern weglassen))


----------



## Black_PC (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Das wird dann glaube ich ziehmlich teuer und würde nicht mehr ins Budget passen.


----------



## loop (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Naja, eine Aluplatte kostet im Richtigen "Laden" jetzt nicht die Welt. Das Zuschneiden ist eben aufwendig. Ich z.B könnte mir die Platte beim Schlosser um die Ecke günstig erstehen, natürlich hat nicht jeder diese Möglichkeit.
Aber zugegebenerweise finde ich persönlich die Idee genial und Nobody hätte das handwerkliche Geschick dafür, sowas zu bauen.


----------



## Black_PC (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Wenn er sich mal meldet kann er auch siene Mienung zusagen


----------



## loop (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Nobody, sofort antreten!!!


----------



## M@rs (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

naja wenn man da bischen alu blech nimmt (und vllt sogar in nem metallbetrieb arbeitet) bekommt das ganze schon sehr billig/umsonst^^


----------



## Black_PC (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Ist ja gut, ich hab mich geiirt, jetzt könnte nobody, aber mal antreten und seinen Senf dazu geben


----------



## loop (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Es sollte natürlich schon eine gewisse Dicke haben und die Kannten sollten entgratet sein, schat bestimmt sehr edel aus. Aber was philosophieren wir eigentlich, wenn wir noch gar net wissen, ob er es versuchen möchte 
PS: @Black: dein teuflisch 666.er Beitrag


----------



## Black_PC (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Deswegen hab ich ja gemeint, erstmal warten bis Nobody seinen Senf dazu gibt


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Man könnte meinen ihr vermisst mich *schnief*

Also kurz weshalb ich nicht geantwortet habe (Wenn ihr wüsstet das ich bald im Urlaub fahre) Also in einen Anflug von Jugendliche leichtsinns und Tatentrangs hat Nobody die erste blende bearbeitet. das ergebnis sihe Bild. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich hab mal eben alle Ränder eingekürtzt. Auserdem hab ich die Halte Streben zurecht geschnitten und gleich mal angeklebt. Aber zuvor getestet ob das Laufwerk sich öffnen kann. Und Tatsache es geht. Also fix eingebaut und ja es sieht gut aus. Und Nobody hat so sauber gearbeitet das es so aussieht als gehöre das so. Das Laufwerk ist nicht mehr zu erkennen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu eurer Idee. Ja also im Prinzip ist es eine gute ide und das Schneiten und besorgen der Platten währe auch kein Thema ein Anruf und es währe verfügbar. Aber nein es geht nicht so. Warum. 
1. Wenn ich unten so eine Platte anbringe kann ich mein Lüftungskonzept vergessen.
2. Will ich ja von innen nach ausen Beleuchten und da währen die Leuchten schon sinnlos wenn sie nur die Platten anstrahlen. 

Es sein den ich mache eine Indirekete beleuchtung. Aber irgendwie finde ich es sieht blöd aus wenn unten alles frei ist und oben solche Platten. 

Aber wenn man die Idee weiter verfolgt und etwas hier anpasst denke ich kann man da was machen. Dazu müsste Nobody etwas planen. Denn ihr habt mich auf eine Idee gebracht.


----------



## Black_PC (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Schaut gut aus, kannst du noch ein paar mehr Bider machen ??


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Wenn du mir sagst wovon no Problemo. Aber eins will ich noch sagen. Das Laufwerk geht in den Case noch nicht und ich baue es auch nicht nocheinmal raus weil das jetzt ein ziemliches gefriemel wird mit der Platte vorne trann. Aber von der Blende hab ich einige mehr Fotos gemacht.


----------



## loop (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Nobody, mit den Platten sehe ich jetzt direkt nicht das Problem, denn mit entsprechenden Platzhaltern wäre das kein Problem mit der Luftzirkulation. Das nicht jedem AmbienteLight gefällt ist mir bewusst, nur finde ich sowas schöner, als so ne komische Lechtstoffröhre oder Ähnliches in einem PC. Falls es gut aussieht, würden solche grauen gebürsteten Aluplatten, das gehäuse noch weiter aufwerten, zudem ist es ja ein Mod.
PS: Deine Blende schaut gut aus. Wie wirfst du das "Laufwerk" aus? Über den Computer?


----------



## Black_PC (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Ich meine mehr vom Laufwerk, aber den Satz versteh ich nicht



> Das Laufwerk geht in den Case noch nicht und ich baue es auch nicht nocheinmal raus weil das jetzt ein ziemliches gefriemel wird mit der Platte vorne trann.


----------



## loop (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

^/sign^ erklär das mal genauer


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Jaaa erwischt. Also ich wollte erst eine Bohrung machen. Aber dann dachte ich mir nö moment mal (Hatte die Bohrmaschine schon in der Hand) Da gabs doch so ein Sidebar Gadget womit man das Laufwerk gleich vom Desktop öffnen kann. Also hab ich es gelasen. Und der Not Auswurf ist auch noch möglich da ich ja mitt einer Büroklammer durch die kleinen Löscher komme. 
So dann das Thema mit den Platten. Also ich hab mal so ein Aluteil vor den PC gehalten wegen der Farbe und naja es passt irgendwie nicht. Ich weiß auch nicht. Wenn dann müsste ich eine Pulver beschichtete Platte nehmen. Ich hab jemanden angerufen und ihn das erklärt er will mich dann nochmal zurück rufen und mir sagen was es kosten würde.



> Das Laufwerk geht in den Case noch nicht und ich baue es auch nicht  nocheinmal raus weil das jetzt ein ziemliches gefriemel wird mit der  Platte vorne trann.


 soll heißen das das Laufwerk im gehäuse nicht angeschlossen ist da ja noch kein Board sich im case befindet. Und das herausnehmen ist auch schwierig da von hinten nichts geht weil die Blende vorn stört und von vorn auch nicht da hinten die Kabel schon fest verlegt sind.

Ja gut ich muss es sowiso nochmal rausnehmen und einen schacht nach unten versetzen aber dazu hab ich heute keinen Nerv mehr da der PC sich in den Raum befindet wo meine Freundin sich gerade so eine Liebesschnulze rein zieht......


----------



## Black_PC (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Dann lass es lieber, sonst must du diese Liebesschnulze noch mitgucken^^


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Also eins nochmal. Die Idee ist wirklich gut und sieht bestimmt nicht schlecht aus. Und ich freue mich über jeden der einen Vorschlag hat oder auch berechtigte kritik. Aber manchmal muss Nobody sich überwinten und nein sagen. So auch jetzt. Ich habe gerade den Rückruf bekommen. So und eine Schrarze gebürstete Alu Platte bereits zugeschnitten und mit allen aussparungen für ein und aus Schalter, Laufwerke und Displays läge bei 90 € ..... Und sorry das ist schon ein Großteil was ich eigentlich für die Wakü die bald kommen soll eingeplannt habe. Sicher es sähe gut aus aber es geht nicht. Da wenn ich auch nur die Ausschnitte schneiten würde die ganze Platte neu lackieren müsste wegen den schnittkanten. Und so helles Alu passt meiner meinung nach gar nicht. Aber loop hat mich auf eine Idee gebracht die ich mal austesten will. So will ich nicht ausen die platten ranmachen sondern innen. Das hätte den Vorteil das sie auch wie Ambilight wirken und die Farbe und das Material egal währen. 

Also sorry aber eure Version so kann ich nicht machen. Ich hoffe ihr verfolgt das TB denoch weiter. Und vlt finde ich noch was wie ichs doch noch so machen kann.


----------



## Black_PC (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

So hatte ich dann doch Recht, dass es zu teuer ist.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Ja leider muss ich sagen aber ich halte mal die Augen auf. Was mich aber noch reizt währe eine Gepflegte Wakü naja mal sehen.


----------



## Black_PC (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Wart doch erst mal ab, bis die Hardware da ist.

Ich überlege schon seit mehr als nem halben Jahr über nen neuen Rechner nach, nur den richtigen Zeitpunkt, gab es bisher nicht.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Ich will sie ja auch nicht morgen bestellen. Geplannt ist das wenn überhaupt erstfürs nächste Jahr.

Zuerst kommt so gegen Weihnachten oder kurz danach ein neuer Monitor.


----------



## M@rs (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

naja 90€ für so eine platte ist schon heftig 0.o


----------



## Black_PC (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Den hab ich mir vor 2 Wochen oder so schon geholt ein Samsung Syncmaster P2470HD, mit dem kann ich die Fussball WM, dann auch in HD gucken


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

wie wäres mit lackieren ? und einer feinen edelstahlplatte die kann man bestimmt so schleifend as das geht !


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

 ziemlich teuer.. Plexiglas wäre ja auch noch ne Variante. Sieht zwar vllt. nicht ganz so edel aus aber da kommste doch auch ziemlich leicht ran.

Wenn du weißt wen ich meine


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

hmm Plexi Glas währe auch eine Idee. Man könnte es noch Lackieren und das in Schwarz. Und anschliesend Dahinter eine beleuchtung. Das währe eine Idee. 

Aber Extreme-Gamer nach der storry am Freitag bekomm ich bestimmt nicht Plexi von ihm.


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Ja ich denke das sieht geil aus

Stimmt der war etwas erbost. Aber versuchen kann mans ja mal


----------



## 00p4tti7 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Ähm... komme ich gerade nicht mit oder habe ich was verpasst??... Was war denn am Freitag los???

PS.: Lackiertes und dann beleuchtetes Plexi sieht bestimmt geill aus xD. nur wenn du vorne lackierst und hinten beleuchtet wird man nicht viel leuchten sehen denke ich mal -.-


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Aber mit Edelstahlblech gäbe das bestimmt eine geile Optik ^^


----------



## Black_PC (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Ihr redet in Rätseln. Könntet ihr mich unwissenden auch mal aufklären ??


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Naja erbost würde ich nicht sagen eher erst ungläbig und dann geschockt und entsetzt. Naja und jetzt zweifelt er halt..... Ich weiß ich bin 


Jedenfalls gibt es da ein Problem. Das währen einmal die Kühlersteuerung und einmal die Front anschlüsse sowie das Laufwerk. 

Aber hey machen wir einen Wettbewerb !!!

Also unten seht ihr ein 2x das selbe bild. einmal in großer auflösung und in kleiner auflösung zum einstellen. Dort könnt ihr einzeichnen wie ihr es meint. 

Vorteil alle wissen es zweifelslos und man sieht gleich wie es aussehen könnte. 

So und welcher vorschlag an meisten zuspruch erhält gewinnt. Meine Stimme zählt freilich etwas mehr.

Ja und welcher vorschlag gewinnt wird eingebaut.


----------



## BlackWolf (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Ich verstehe die Aufgabenstellung nicht, hoffe ich bin nicht der ein zigste^^


----------



## Black_PC (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Ich versteh dioe Uafgabenstellung auch net wirklich, aber ich bin uch nicht so gut in so Sachen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Ich hab euch bilder eingestellt. Die könnt ihr euch kopiern und dann dort mithilfe von Paint die Blende oder Blenden einzeichnen wie ihr wollt. Anschliesend stellt ihr das bemalte Bild wieder ein. Und schreibt noch etwas dazu was für Material etc. Naja und der der es am besten macht und für dem am meisten stimmen abfallen dessen Vorschlag wird Nobody realisieren sofern möglich.


Beispiel siehe unten


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

welche akzent farbe willst du ?

Edit:
habe jetzt mal rot genommen 

Die Blende soll aus Edelstahlblech [Schwarz lackiert ] bestehen , das Frontpanel musst du Rot Lackieren !
Die Lüfterschlitze Mit roten Mesh hinterkleiden !
Rotes Lciht hinter die blende
So sieht es dann ungefähr aus !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Genau so ist es wie ich es gemeint habe. Schön währe es wenn noch mehr ihre vorschläge in der Form posten könnten.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

gefällt dir denn sowas ?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Ich enthalte mich erstmal meiner stimme da ich gerne noch andere möglichkeiten sehen will. Naja und dann entscheide ich. Wegen der Farbe in der das Case einmal erstralen soll.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

dann schreib per pm xD


----------



## BlackWolf (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Die Idee vom Der kleine Jayson finde ich gut, da bietet es sich an ein Slim Line Laufwerk zu holen. So als Idee.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

So hier mal meine Idee :

Ist Jaysons sehr ähnlich , nur heißt das Projekt ja Aurora also muss da was leuchten xD.

Oben soll ein beleuchtete Steathmod hin, dann sind die oberen roten Streifen rot oder violett beleuchtet, entweder hinter dem Blech ein Plexirahmen, oder wenn alles Plexi einen Rahmen nicht schwarz lackieren und dann beleucchten.

Und unten kommt dann auch plexi oder Blech hin, und da kommen wie im Murdermod viele Lüftungsschlitze rein, die kannst ja auch mit jeweilspro Schlitz reuchts und links einer led beleuchten


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Und die Lüftersteuerung ? bedenkt ich hab auch so eine Steuerung. Die soll dort hin kommen wo jetzt das Laufwerk ist. Und das Laufwerk kommt in den Einschub direkt darunter. Denn die macht mir am meisten kopfzerbrechen. Aber 00p4tti7 hat recht Projekt  Aurora muss leuchten.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Dann setz den Stealthmod einen nach unten und versuch wie oben das so leuchten zu lassen und dann halt noch zwischen Scythe und LW und dann noch unterm LW eine leuchtende Linie xD


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Da steig ich jetzt nicht mehr dahinter. Ich gehe jetzt pennen. vlt fällt mir in der Nacht noch was ein. also bis morgen ähm heute. Und danke für die bisherigen Vorschläge. Morgen habe ich dann vlt auch eine Idee.


----------



## Black_PC (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Und ist dir ein Licht aufgegangen ???


----------



## 00p4tti7 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Ich mach gleich nochmal was neues .


----------



## loop (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Nochmal mein Vorschlag 
Viel muss ich glaub ich nicht dazu sagen. Einfach eine Frontverkleidung aus metall, sodass zwar eine Art Modulbauweise erkennbar ist, aber das Gitter verschwindet. (Das X könnte man als Lüfteraussparung auch weglassen, falls genug Platz zwischen Gitter und Platte wäre)


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Ich war etwas klauen in anderen TB und da sah ich das bemaltes plexi nicht schlecht aussieht. Ich wert nach den Mittag mal was malen wie ich denke. Aber ich freu mich über jeden weiteren Vorschlag.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Bei mir leuchtet ja auch was xD
mal gespannt wie du es umsetzt


----------



## Own3r (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Da bin ich mal gespannt wie das wird!


----------



## L.B. (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Wenn du das Plexiglas einseitig lackierst, bekommst du einen schönen Spiegeleffekt. So werde ich es bei mir auch machen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Also ich mach es erstmal mit Plexiglass was ich auf einer Seite Lackiere.

Und ich hab auch mal eine Idee aufgemalt. Das blöde ist das die front USB anschlüsse schon bleiben sollten. Naja und Farbe hab ich auch noch keine.

Die blauen kreise sollen die Halter sein. Die werden aber vedeckt sein.

Also das währe mal so meine Idee.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Die Idee ist schonmal nicht schlecht xD. Ich versuch mal was schönes zu machen .


----------



## Black_PC (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Nobody 2.0 also mir gefällt dein Vorschlag nicht so gut.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

willst du nur die mitte verdekcen -.-?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Die front USB anschlüsse brauch ich schon. Und an den einschaltern muss ich auch ran kommen


----------



## 00p4tti7 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

So hier mal meine 2te idee.

also oben halt die geniale Lüftersteuerng, dadrunter das LW mit plexiglas stealthmod und dadrunter einfach nur schw. lackiertes Plexi. Unten auch schwarz lackiertes Plexi mit Lüftungsschlitzen. und dann halt einfach überall wo die roten streifen sind ist das plexi nicht lackiert und diese Streifen werden dann beleuchtet


----------



## loop (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Ich bin der Meinung, du solltest Platten vor die Gitter machen, nicht dahinter. Und dann auch noch an die Schrägen, auch wenn da Lücken sind, muss es nicht schlecht aussehen.


----------



## wirelessy (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Ich glaub nicht, dass man das schön umsetzen kann. Keine von den Ideen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

hmm langsam Zweifle ich auch. Aber erst einmal was zum Lachen aus den NBJ Forum



> Zitat:
> Zitat von *loop* http://www.notebookjournal.de/forum/showthread.php?p=160649#post160649http://www.notebookjournal.de/forum/images/buttons/viewpost.gif
> _Sonny und welche Grafikkarte willst  Du im Alienware verbauen?
> Ich glaube, du solltest dich noch ein wenig über die Notebooks und deren  Hardware informieren.
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Und dann kam noch das 


> habe extra beim support von dell gefragt "keine mobillity  in der solo  variante" bei notebookguru kannste auch die nicht mobil vrinate  auswählen



Nur zur erinnerung es geht um Notebooks


----------



## Black_PC (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Der Link da funzt net, aber das st schon geil


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Oh sorry hier  
gehts, immer die Posts von Sonny lesen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Soooo nachdem wir alle fein gelacht haben zurück zum Thema,

Ich denke wirelessy hat schon fast recht. Es sähe vlt gut aus wenn die Platten nur knapp am Case trann währen. Aber ich muss sie etwas weiter weg machen da sonst die Kühlung nicht richtig arbeitet. Also so Denke ich das mal.

Ich mach mal ein paar Test Bilder


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Soooo ich hab jetzt begriffen das du planst das Plexi vorne rann zu machen.

Ich finde das sieht zu sehr "aufgestzt" aus. Innen wäre da die bessere Lösung. Da kann man dann was in das Plexi eingravieren und es passt auch besser zum Stealthmod, da man es nicht so deutlich sieht..


----------



## M@rs (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

jaja da wird mir mal wieder unterstellt keine ahnung von notebooks zuhaben ^^

aber plexi platten in die was eingefräst ist und dan seitlich leds reinstrahlen sehen hammer aus^^


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Ähh das versteh ich nicht mars.  Du bist doch nicht sonny und wer ein G60 auf 13 k 3D mark 06 Punkte bekommt hat schon etwas Ahnung.


Also ich habe mal eine Platte vor den Case gehalten und geschaut. Und naja auf einer Zeichnung scheint es gut auszusehen. Aber in der Realität nicht. Es ist unpraktisch und sieht nicht wirklich gut aus. Finde ich. Aber da die Laufwerksblenden durchsichtig sind mache ich dahinter eine Dunkle Platte die Hintergrundbeleuchtet wird. Das sollte ziemlich gut Aussehen.


----------



## M@rs (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

ne mein das was da weiter oben steht(post 12 und 13) den wer will schon mikroruckler und seit wann gibts die gtx480 in nem AW, ist ja auch egal und mein g60 schafft nur 12k punkte(ich taktet nicht so extrem)^^
verwechselst mich mal wieder mit sox


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Was ? Warum seht ihr euch auch so Ähnlich ... Und eure Namen sind auch fast gleich. 

Sry


----------



## loop (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Werde ich hier schon wieder zur Berühmtheit xD
Jetzt landet meine Notebookjournalwenigkeit im PCGH Forum 
Aber ich hab auch schon einiges zu bieten:
Hier meine Disko
Mein Handyvertrag (Prepaid)
Mein Magazin
Und um meine Wenigkeit zu ehren wurde ein Downtownbereich in Chicago nach mir benannt  Is echt hübsch, mit eigenem Yachthafen und so 
Aber beim Dj spielt der Loop natürlich auch eine große Rolle


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Sooooo also ich hab nachgedacht und festgestellt das ich die Platte Vorne nicht ran mach. Aber innen sieht es anders aus. Dort werde ich eine Platte basteln die Hintergrund Beleuchtet wird. Ich hab einmal ein Foto gemacht wo man sieht wie es mal aussehen könnte. Gut ich hatte auf der Schnelle nur ne Taschenlampe da und die Halter sind auch noch trinn aber man sieht das das Licht später gut durchscheinen wird. Also brauch ich 2 Platten eine die den Schacht komplett abdeckt da man sonst das Licht vom Innenraum sieht und eine die Beleuchtet wird. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder ich decke den mitleren bereich der Blenden von hinten ab und Bastle einen Lichtschacht in Richtung nichtabgedeckten Schrägen der Blenden. Was den Vorteil hätte das man das Leuchtmittel nicht sehen würde. Und bei beiden Versionen hat man eine Passende beleuchtung wie es mit den Platten der Fall gewessen währe.

Nun weiß ich eben nur noch nicht die Farbe in der das Case Leuchten sollte. 

Orange währe vlt ganz nett.
grün passt vlt nicht so gut
gelb gefällt mir nicht so 
Blau hat jeder.

Ach und loop das ist noch gar nichts.

Nobody hat;
Filme;
Mein name ist Nobody  (mein lieblingsfilm 1)
Nobody ist der Größte   (mein lieblingsfilm 2)
Mr. Nobody 
Dr. Nobody
NoBody's Perfect
Trust Nobody

Musik;
Nobody likes you von Greenday  (meine lieblingsband)
Nobody at Home von Avril Lavin   (meine lieblings Sängerin)
Nobody knows von Pink
Nobody knows Lyric von Kings of Leon
Can't _Nobody_ von Kelly Rowland

Bücher
Dear Nobody von Berlie Doherty
Nobody Left to Hate von Aronsons
NoBody's Perfect von Niko von Glasow

Naja und hier im Forum werde ich auch in Startposts zu Tagebüchern erwähnt.
Und Nobody ist im Notebookjournal auch nicht gerade unbekant (_Forenuser "Nobody" hat für euch einige Tipps parat..._).

Noch Fragen ?


----------



## Black_PC (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Also ich würde grün, geil finden, den blau hat zwar nicht jeder, aber viel, gelb, sieh ******** aus, Orange , haben fast alle die ein Xigmatek Gehäuse ham


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Oder etwas das das Licht streut weil über Speigel oder so sieht man ja das Leuchtmittel immernoch direkt.
Und Grün fände ich auch geil.. ist ziemlich selten und noch gut erkennbar.

Ich finde das das so mit den Standartblenden auch schon cool sieht aber natürlich noch viel zu normal.


----------



## rebiirth (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

dudidum freu mich schon was du aus dem case machst.  und schöne hw haste dir auch bestellt.


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Wenn du die Beleuchtung selbst bauen würdest mithilfe von Led´s könntest du sie mit an die Lüftersteuerung hängen und damit in der Helligkeit regeln.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Danke GodFatherDie ich denke die HW sollte ok sein. Gut das Board ist der schwachpunkt aber da hab ich was vorbereitet und schlieslich kommt es auch mehr auf die Komponenten wie CPU,Graka und Ram an. Und das Case wird schon was werden. 

Wegen der Farbe. Also zuerst dachte ich auch an Grün. Dann an Orange und dann kam das Board was wieder Blau ist. aber ich denke ich werde grün benutzen wenn ich bis dahin nichts anderes finde.

Die Leds steuern kann ich machen. Aber zuerst muss ich sehen wie die Temps sind. Wenn diese zu hoch sind muss es ohne steuerung gehen. Da ich die anderen 3 Kanäle schon besetzt habe. naja und der 4. Ist reserve.


----------



## Black_PC (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Also, das grün und das blau, dürften auhc ganz gut harmonieren


----------



## emre76 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Ich halte nix von Cf.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Hmm ja gut das könnte sein. Mal sehen .... vlt hat Nobody noch eine Idee.

Und das 





> Ich halte nix von Cf.


 las ich mal unkomentiert.


----------



## loop (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

öhm er hat schon lange gesagt, dass er eigentlich kein CF mehr will.


----------



## Black_PC (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*



> Ich halte nix von Cf.



Das war ejtzt total sinnvoll und unbedingt nötig ???


----------



## D3N$0 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

genau so ist es.

Und die Leute die immer wegen CF rumheulen hatten es zu 98% nie selbst am laufen


----------



## BlackWolf (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Kenne mich mit CF nicht aus, dafür hatte ich mal eine Zeit lang SLI mit zwei GTX260^^


----------



## Lolm@n (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

@ D3N$0
Jedoch wenn man zwischen einer 5870 und 5770cf wählen kann würde ich trotzdem die Single Karte nehmen obwohl die 2 5770 ein paar Prozentlein mehr haben...

Da man halt auf der sicheren Seite ist das sie keine Mikroruckler hat, auch wenn ich Persöndlich das Mikroruckler Problem nicht als schlimm entfinde (hatte auch schon mal vorübergehned 2 mal 4870 im PC)

MFG


----------



## Semox (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Ich hab jetzt 62 Seiten am Stück gelesen.
Echt gut geschrieben, weiter so !


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Hey du hast die 62 Seiten alle gelesen ? Respekt, machen die wenigsten.

 Ja gut ich weiß es ist vlt ein bischen groß geworden. Und das wo ich mit den modden gerade mal angefangen habe.....

egal.

Also Nobody hat nen paar entscheidungen gefällt. Und das war nicht leicht. 

1. Die Beleuchtung wird wie anfangs schon mal Vorgesehen in Grün gebracht.
2. Es wird eine Untergrundbeleuchtung geben die von 2 er kk üernommen wird. 
3.Die Front wird auch in Grün erstrahlen. Aber die seiten werden nur Grün leuchten. Aber für die mitte hab ich noch was anderes geplannt. Und da kommt ihr wieder ins spiel. Und zwar welche Farbe passt zu Grün und schwarz ?
4. So und es wird eine saftige überraschung geben. Was ? das könnt ihr erraten aber ihr werdet nicht draufkommen. Ach und Nobody hat eine neue Einnahme Quelle endeckt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Also ich denke mal du vermietest platz für Schuhe oder du verkaufst sie ^^.

Und die Überraschung ist ne Wakü


----------



## Black_PC (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Neue Einnahme Quelle = Damenschuhe verkaufen ??? xD

Wieso lässt du denn nicht einfach Grün und schwarz und keine weitere Farbe

EDIT: Bei der Überraschung, dek ich auch, dass es ne Wakü wird oder iein Sposnor ist aufgesprungen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Also nein es hat nichts mit sponsoring zu tun. Vermutlich ist der zug abgefahren für Nobody, leider für mich sag ich mal und eine entgangene chance für die Sponsoren. 

ne Wakü ist es auch nicht. Ich will zwar mal eine haben. Aber erst später viel später da ich ja jetzt schonmal soviele gute kühler habe.



> Neue Einnahme Quelle = Damenschuhe verkaufen ??? xD


 ist richtig. Aber Nobodys Freundin war da nicht so begeistert davon. Ich weiß aber ncht warum ? man könnte wieder Platz schafen und man könnte das Geld in was nützlichen Investieren.  *PC Teile*

Wegen der Farbe sie soll ja nur in der Front auftetten und dann nie wieder. vlt Blau ?


----------



## Black_PC (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Wieso du könntest doch auch grün im Innenraum nehmen, ham net so viele, weil blau ham schon so viele, aber ansonsten rot oder orange würde ich gut finden


----------



## wirelessy (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Wäre definitiv für Blau. Passt mehr zum Titel, hört sich so nach Nordlicht an.


----------



## BlackWolf (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Das Frauen nie so begeistert sind wenn es an deren Schuhe geht

Ich würde weiß nehmen, weiß passt immer und als Überraschung eine Sound to Light Steuerung?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Ja Black PC hats nicht verstanden wirelessy schon.

Der innen Raum wird grün. Das ist ja fest. Aber in der Front da werden die seiten in grün beleuchtet. Aber damit kein Licht von innen Raum stört werden die 2 beiden Schächte ja zugemacht. Und eine 2. Platte deckt direckt die mitte ab. So das das grün.................


ach ich mach ne Skizze und wirelessy hat mal wieder recht.

edit gerade gelessen; nein auch Falsch Wolf. Is zwar eine Idee aber nur für die worum es jetzt geht. Aber Weiß währe auch eine Idee.


----------



## Black_PC (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Dann, wäre ich aber schon für blau, da hat wirelessy schon recht, dass Blau sich nach Nordlicht und so anhört, also dann blau.

Aber en Skizze ist auf jeden Fall auch gut


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Also ich denke die Skize erklährt alles. Das Rot ist nur zur Veranschaulichung und ist nicht die Tatsächliche Farbe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black_PC (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Von welcher Seite ist denn die linke Skizze ???

*schämdenindieeckegehfürdiedummefrage*


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Von oben ^^


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Die Skizze sieht verdächtig nach Visio aus.

Also ich würde Orange nehmen das Sticht sich so schön mit Grün und Schwarz.

Du hast dich nicht etwa für ein neues Mobo entschieden oder??


----------



## Black_PC (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Aso, wenn es von oben ist, ergibt die Skizze auch einen sinn, ich bin vom Namen des Mods her für blau, aber eig für oraneg, weil dasmit dem grün und schwarz bestimmt geil aussieht


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

@ Extreme-Gamer cheater an die wand, Cheater an die Wand... Oder auch Blubb

So also es ist beschlossen, Blau wird es. Also auch die Farbe die ich zuerst angedacht habe. Ich werde dann noch Posten was ich nehmen will.

Sonst noch meinungen, Fragen , Wünsche ?


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Was? Richtig? Grieg ich da jetzt nen Keks?
Was hastn dir für eins ausgesucht?

Mmh Blau nicht mein Favorit. Schade sieht aber bestimmt auch gut aus.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß noch nicht ich ringe noch und entscheide dann live zum Einkauf denke ich. Ich denke das wertet ihr sehen wenn ich die Fotos einstelle.


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Oh na dann viel Glück. Ich hoffe du entscheidest dich für das richtige...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Schnelle Frage; Von welchen Hersteller nehmt ihr eure Kaltlichtkadoten ?


----------



## wirelessy (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Meine Revoltecs kann ich nicht empfehlen.


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Hab auch 3 paar Revoltec. Hab bis jetzt keine Porbs gehabt bis auf das die Kabel zu kurz sind um sie schön verdeckt zu verlegen aber da weis ich nicht, wie es bei anderen Aussieht.


----------



## wirelessy (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Hmm, von 4 Stück hatten 3 Macken, d.h. haben nicht richtig geleuchtet oder immer abwechselnd stark.


----------



## Blackrabbit (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Hi Nobody 2.0,

hab mir seit gestern dein TB komplett durchgelesen und muss echt sagen Hammer geiles Projekt und immer wieder richtig genial geschrieben, bin öfters fast vom stuhl gefallen vor lauter lachen.

[X] ABO 

nun sagts du ja das du vorne Grüne und blaue beleuchtung haben möchtest bzw wirst.

Da dein thema aurora ist hätte ich dir einen vorschlag zu machen.

Die Meshgitter von den Laufwerken also alles über dem Frontplanel könntest du doch auch komplett aus plexi dir fertigen?(wäre dir das möglich.
Natürlich dann auch die Laufwerksblende dann und die Lüftersteuerung kannst du evtl auch direkt ins Plexi bauen)

Und zwar genauso wie die Meshgitter geformt sind.

dann hätte ich folgende idee (bild) das würde der aurora thematik am besten kommen da es dann schimmert und der effekt währe bestimmt klasse.

(könnte man auch auf die gesamte front anwenden,allerdings müsstest du dann das Meshgitter vom Frontlüfter ins plexi integrieren)



Dann schau dir das bearbeite bild an und sag deine meinung dazu.


Gespannt bin

Blackrabbit


----------



## Black_PC (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

@ Blackrabbit

Ich finde deine Idee schon relativ gut, nur glaube ich, dass das höllische Arbeit ist.

@ Nobody 2.0

Also ich hatte letztens Gnome und h_tobi angefragt, wegen KKs und die ham gemeint, dass sie jetzt eig nur noch LEDs oder Flexlights nehmen, da KKs veraltet sind und man vorallem mit LEDs auch gezielter Bereiche aufhellen kann, bei Aquatuning empfiehlt Gnome die SMDs

EDIT: Ist eig schon was von deiner Hardware eingetroffen ??


----------



## Blackrabbit (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*



Black_PC schrieb:


> @ Blackrabbit
> 
> Ich finde deine Idee schon relativ gut, nur glaube ich, dass das höllische Arbeit ist.



Danke Black_PC

sicher das weis ich auhc das es höllische arbeit sein wird, und es war ja auch nur ein vorschlag, würde aber dem projekt aurora am besten stehen da es den schimmer der morgenröte am besten rüberbringen würde.

Und Mods sind immer sau mässige arbeit.
wenn ich alles angespart habe werde ich meinen auf wakü umbauen und auch ein wenig moden,dann auch mit TB


----------



## Black_PC (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Ja, ich bin auch wieder am sparen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Wow der nächste der 64 Seiten durchliest  Stark... Aber ich weiß warum, Ihr wollt keine 65 Seiten durchlesen  

Also erstmal Danke für deine Idee und das Abo. Aber die Leds am Rand gefallen mir ehrlich gesagt nicht so. Und wenn alles funktioniert dann hab ich den selben efekt mit dem was ich mir bestellt habe. Eine Blende aus plexi finde ich auch nicht so gut. Aber vlt komme ich auf deine Idee zurück wenn meine idee nicht so gut aussieht. Mal sehen. Währe aber schön wenn du denoch noch dabei bleibst und weiter hier postest

Und weiter gehts, erst einmal liegt hoh zz bei den Bestellungen vorn. So habe ich gerade eine Mail bekommen das die Teile also die Graka und der Ram unterwegs sind. 
Mindfactory hat diesbezüglich noch nichts geschrieben. Weswegen das mindfactory Team auf Platz 2 liegt. Aber noch ist es nicht abend. Die letzte Versandmeldung kamm am Abend.

So dann ist heute was passiert ihr werdet es kaum glauben.

Nachts 2.00 Uhr in einen Schlafzimmer der Modding Rebuplik Deutschland
klingel klingel klingel Bäm 
Nobody; sch... Wecker. 
Freundin; wasn los ? (na was woll)
Nobody; der Wecker hat geklingelt  (war doch laut genug)
Freundin; Warum ? (ähm...)
Nobody; weiß net.....   (Pfeifend weg sehen)
Freundin; hast du ihn ausgemacht ? (klingelt das teil noch ?)
Nobody; ähm mehr als das..... der klingelt nie wieder
Freundin ; fein , Weiterschlafen
Nobody, ähm ich gehe was trinken....
Freundin ; schnarch
Nobody ; hehe  (wer wird den denn wecker gestellt haben ?)

Also ist Nobody ab zum Mod book und hat es eingeschalten. Und wollte  auf der Örtlichen Teroristen Seite 3 gramm Uran C135 bestellen damit das Case richtig schön strahlt. Aber nein da war nichts vorrätig.

Also ab zum normalen Händler und hab mir 
1x 2 300mm lange grüne Kaltlichtkatoden 
1x 2 100 mm lange grüne Kaltlichtkatoden
1x Cluste Led Leuchte in Blau
1x ein neues Board da das alte zurüch geht.

Und danach ist Nobody wieder ins bett.

Sooo am nächsten Morgen hab ich beim Tagewerk mal ganz nebenbei auf die Händlerseite geschaut und mich mal gefreut. Die Preise der COU erstmal lagen bei 147 €  Meine kam 142 €  So und dann nochmal das Board angesehen. Und ? es ist mal eben um 30  € gestiegen und liegt zz immer noch dort.  Also hat sich das Wecker stellen doch gelohnt sag ich mal über 30 € gespart. Ihr werdet augen machen wenn ihr das Board seht....
Aber einen Hacken hat es natürlich. Und zwar ist es erst ab 03.06 verfügbar genau wie die 100 mm kathode. Aber das Geld braucht sowiso 1,5 Tage zu denen und vlt hab ich Glück und es kommt noch am Sonnabend. Sonst wohl am Montag wenn sich nichts verschiebt. Aber echt ein Geiles Board hab ich da. Welches ? Ratet selber. Aber Extreme-Gamer ist ausgeschlossen und darf es nicht veraten. weder im Tread noch per PM.

Die Kahtoden kommen von Revoltech. Weil ich von 2 unterschiedlichen quellen gehört habe das sie hell genug sind. Und sollte etwas damit nict passen gehen die eben wieder weg. Und günstig wahren die auch noch.

Ach und Arbeit wird der mod auch so schon genug machen. Wir sind ja erst am Anfang...


----------



## Blackrabbit (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Wow der nächste der 64 Seiten durchliest  Stark... Aber ich weiß warum, Ihr wollt keine 65 Seiten durchlesen



Sicher wenn man was gut findet muss man ALLES lesen!!

Nunja war ja auch nur eine idee,zwecks des auroraschimmers.

Klar plexi is nede so die tolle sache lässt sich halt aber doch recht einfach ver/bearbeiten.

Nunja mal brötchen verdienen gehe jetzt bis heute abend.


----------



## Black_PC (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Also, dass klingt ja mit den Bestellungen schon mal gut, aber kannst du ieinen Tipp in Sachen MB geben ???


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Dann geh mal verdienen... Aber eins will ich nochmal gesagt haben, Eine Idee kann schnell wieder aufgegriffen werden also kann es sein das ich es doch noch so mache 
Zuvor will ich aber noch meine Idee verwirklichen, das sollte ungefähr den gleichen effekt haben.

Naja das board kostet mehr als mein altes (56 €) Ist aber auch deutlich besser ausgestattet und sieht gut aus,


----------



## Black_PC (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Kannst du einen Tipp in Richtung Chipsatz geben, also ob x90FX oder x90GX oder x70 ??


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Dann kan ich es auch gleich veraten ^^ 

Es ist deutlich besser als mein altes, Und der Fail war dann doch keiner. 
Und ich sag versandkostenfrei nochmal

Mehr hinweise geb ich nicht.


----------



## Black_PC (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*

Also ist es bei Mindfactory


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; doch kein Fail !!!*

hoh hat es leider nicht, Und die schulden mir auch noch eine Antwort...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; doch kein Fail !!!*

Und Mindfactory zieht nach.... Soeben kamm die Nachicht das das Packet auf den Weg ist. Aber leider nur Packet 1. Und auf Packet 2 bin ich am meisten gespannt.  Weil das Teil is sowas von Geil wow.


----------



## Black_PC (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; doch kein Fail !!!*

Paket 2= Mobo XYZ ???


----------



## Grilgan (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Begin des Moddings !!!*



Black_PC schrieb:


> Kannst du einen Tipp in Richtung Chipsatz geben, also ob x90FX oder x90GX oder x70 ??



 Ich weiß Bescheid. Dafür kriegt Nobody hier mal wieder ein Kommentar von mir ^^ 

Bin schon gespannt auf die Pakete. Und auf die Bilder. Es kommen doch welche?


----------



## Black_PC (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; doch kein Fail !!!*

Inzwischen, weiss ich es auch.

Das Board, hört sich echt gut an, bin gesapnnt, wie es ist.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; doch kein Fail !!!*

Jo insgesamt wissen nur 4 Personen (Grilgan,Black_PC,Extreme Gamer,Nobody)welches Board es ist. Naja und schlecht findet es keiner so wie es klingt. Ich hoffe das am Donnerstag soweit alles hier eintrifft also CPU Ram Graka und co. Und mit etwas Glück kommt am Sonnabend noch das Board. Und dann bastel ich sofort los. Und starte die Maschine.

Sobald die HW da ist gibt es natürlich reichlich Bilder.


----------



## Black_PC (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; doch kein Fail !!!*

Wäre ja auch etwas mysteriös wenn Nobody nicht wüsste, welches MB es wird.

Aber am Donnerstag ist Feiertag, zumindest teilweise in Deutschland


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; doch kein Fail !!!*

Da ich aber bei MF bestellt habe sollte das kein Problem sein da die in Niedersachsen sitzen und so keinen Feiertag haben.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; doch kein Fail !!!*

So melde ich mich auch mal wieder hier . *Niemand* hat mich dazu gebracht xD.

Freu mich schon auf die ganzen Pics von deinen Paketen xD. Und das Maionboard natürlich xD.

PS.: Meine Blenden sind fertig und morgen kommen PICS xD


----------



## rebiirth (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; doch kein Fail !!!*

Sitzen die nicht unten am Bondesee da ?
bzw. da in manschen bundesländer an feiertagen keine postboten fahren mr.


----------



## poMMes123 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; doch kein Fail !!!*

@GodFatherDie: Ich glaube die Firma die du meinst ist Hoh und die sitzen irgendwo da 

Schönes Projekt vorallem die Storys mit deiner Frau/Freundinn lese ich zugerne

mfg


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; doch kein Fail !!!*

Danke poMMes123 freut mich wenn es euch gefäll. Aber es ist meine  Freundin, geheiratet haben wir noch nicht. 
Mf sitzt in Wilhelmshaven. Und das ist in Niedersachsen. Und die haben keinen Feiertag. Tja an alle Niedersachsen pech gehapt jungs, ihr müsst arbeiten. Ich leider auch...


----------



## wirelessy (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; doch kein Fail !!!*

WHV chillt . Magst du mir auch verraten, welches Board es ist? *lieb guck*


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; doch kein Fail !!!*

Sorry aber irgendwo weiter vorn stehen Hinweise die Helfen und ich kann es nicht jeden Veraten weil sonst ist ja niemand mehr überrascht. Sorry auch wenn du mir oft weiter geholfen hast muss ich leider Hard bleiben auch wenn es mir schwer fällt. Aber hey für alle, Ich verate was es ist und zwar am Samstag egal ob es schon da ist oder nicht. Und da sag ich auch weshalb ich es genommen habe.  

Ich hoffe du bleibst denoch hier und bist nicht böse mit Nobody....
Das ist schon Kero wegen meine Angriffe auf die nobloros


----------



## Black_PC (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; doch kein Fail !!!*

Iwann müssen die NobLoRoser angegriffne werden, denen muss gezeigt werden, dass es auch welceh gibt die sich gegen sie stellen.

*schnellhinternobodylaufundhinterihmversteck*


----------



## kero81 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; doch kein Fail !!!*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Das ist schon Kero wegen meine Angriffe auf die nobloros



 Hallo... 




Black_PC schrieb:


> Iwann müssen die NobLoRoser angegriffne werden, denen muss gezeigt werden, dass es auch welceh gibt die sich gegen sie stellen.





Ich bin hinterhältig, unausgeschlafen und fies, ich esse grundsätzlich nur stacheldraht und pinkele Napalm und ich kann ner Fliege aus 200m Entfernung ein Loch in ihren hintern schiessen.

NobLOrRos hat euch alle lieb, auch ich.


----------



## rebiirth (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; doch kein Fail !!!*

Noblorros ist doch okay, sie haben mir noch keine fails gebracht


----------



## kero81 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; doch kein Fail !!!*

Danke für den Hinweis.^^


----------



## rebiirth (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; doch kein Fail !!!*

Kein problem, ohne fernmodding würd doch ein Project garnicht spass machen oder ? 
@nobody sry wegen OT


----------



## Blackrabbit (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; doch kein Fail !!!*

So wieder da bin vom Brötchen verdienen.

Na Nobody das freut mich das meine Idee dich doch "begeistert" aber es is ja nur eine idee für dein Projekt denke deine idee is auch klasse und verwirkliche die erstmal, meine ist doch mit denke ich mal erheblichen mehr aufwand verbunden.

Hmm neues Board, denke mal das du dir ein gutes rausgesucht hast, ich lass mich überraschen und freue mich auf die neuen Bilder, wenn ich auch erst am sonntag sie mir anschauen kann.

Naja Bei mir ist feiertag am Donnerstag, arbeiten muss ich trotzdem. Tja so is das halt nunmal leider.....


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; doch kein Fail !!!*

Oh da hat sich ein NoblorRos ins Feindliche Lager verirrt. Na hat kero81 Lust Doppelagent zu werden ? 

Also es ist raus wer das rennen macht. Und zwar ist heute das Packet von hoh angetroffen mit einen Großen Vorsprung zu den von Mf.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Trinn war eine Graka die ihr gewicht in Gold wert ist 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und 4 GB ram der extra verpakt kam



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Überrascht war Nobody von der Größe der Graka



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Zitat ,, sche.... ist die Groß  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja und der Ram sieht schonmal richtig gut aus.


----------



## Black_PC (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder update von Bestellung 2 !!!*

Schaut gut aus, nur schade, dass du die Sachen nicht gleich ausprobieren kannst


----------



## 00p4tti7 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder update von Bestellung 2 !!!*

Richtig Geill... die Lieferung ... seit stolz und freu dich den ganzen Tag


----------



## Blackrabbit (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder update von Bestellung 2 !!!*

Super wieder ein stück näher an der vollbringung des gesamtkustwerkes


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder update von Bestellung 2 !!!*

Aber Groß ist die Graka ich war fast etwas erschrocken. Wo  ich das Pachet aufgemacht habe dachte ich wtf Also hab ich sie ins Case gelegt und festgestellt das die HDD nicht wo anderst hin muss da die Graka so lang ist.

Edit; Angeblich ist jetzt bei MF alles da und Lagernd und für mich reserviert. Und mein Geld liegt auch schon bei denen. Und jetzt hof ich das dies morgen losschicken. Denn dann währe es am Freitag schon da und das währe mehr als nur cool.


----------



## Black_PC (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder update von Bestellung 2 !!!*

Und wir können uns dann freuen, dass wir wieder viele neue Bilder bekommen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder update von Bestellung 2 !!!*

Ja Morgen kommt Packet nr 2 (warum habe ich da nicht mein 2. board bestellt ?)  
Naja morgen kommt Packet nr 2 hoffe ich aber warum nicht ? Vor NoblorRos hab ich keine Angst. Darin sollte dann endlich die CPU sein und auch die Steuerung sowie die Gehäuse Lüfter. Ach und noch etwas zum Spielen.... Bilder dann Morgen

So und da Nobody weiß was ihr braucht, gibts noch mehr Bilder.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier noch einmal sieht man wie unerwartend groß das Teil ist. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier wird es eng aber das passt wenn die HDD nach unten wandert und die kks sollten gerade noch passen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Noch ne Gesamt ansicht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und der Kühler der CPU


----------



## NCphalon (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder update von Bestellung 2 !!!*

Morgen is Happykadaver, zumindest hier is das en feiertag an dem net geliefert wird^^


----------



## Black_PC (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder update von Bestellung 2 !!!*

Du bahst die Bilder net richtig eingebunden, bei mir erscheint nur der Link


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder update von Bestellung 2 !!!*

Ja die Bilder ... Irgendwie ging es nicht. Entweder konnte ich nur ein Bild einbinden oder es kammen nur links. Ich versuch es nochmal. Aber die Links funktionieren.

Ja ich weiß das manche morgen unsozial sind und frei haben. Aber das ist egal da Mindfactory nicht davon betroffen ist da sie in Niedersachsen sind.

Und wenn man gerade vom Teufel schreibt... gerate hab ich eine Email von denen erhalten das mein Board verschickt wurde. Also kommt es am Freitag bei mir an früher als gedacht. Und selbst wenn es nicht am Freitag kommt kommt es am Samstag.

Und das wo heute nachmitag noch was von 04.06 da stand 


edit jetzt gehen die Bilder


----------



## Black_PC (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder update von Bestellung 2 !!!*

Na dann Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu einem vllt sehr guten Mobo, das du in den nächsten Tagen bekommen wirst


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder update von Bestellung 2 !!!*

Jo teuer aber gut na wir werden sehen wenn ich dann mal das system am laufen habe und die ersten 3D marks durchgelaufen sind ... Und ich fluche wenn nur was mit 10k P raußkommt.


----------



## Black_PC (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder update von Bestellung 2 !!!*

Das werden auf jeden Fall mehr


----------



## hirschi-94 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder update von Bestellung 2 !!!*

Ui sehr tolle Sachen hast du da...

Bin Gespann was in den Benchmarks rauskommt...

hmm es wird das Asrock 890 FX??


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder update von Bestellung 2 !!!*

Ui ich fass es nicht.... Jetzt hat es wirklic einer auf an hieb erraten... Respekt hirschi-94 wirklich. 

Ja Nobody hat ein AS Rock  890 FX Deluxe 3 bestellt.

Warum ? Ich hab mir gedacht das es günstiger ist jetzt was richtiges zu nehmen worauf ich dann immer weiter aufrüsten kann. Denn wenn ich mir später dann noch ein Board für vlt 80 € hole komm ich günstiger wenn ich es jetzt nehme. Ja und da kann man sagen das ich auch eins für 100 € hätte nehmen können. Aber da der unterschied nur 38 € war und ich hier sogar 2 x 16 Lan PCIe habe dachte ich mir jo ich nehme das und schicke das andere zurück. Leider ist das wie gesagt etwas teuer im moment. Aber dafür brauch ich bei der nächsten Aufrüstaktion kein neues Board kaufen. Ja und die Komponenten sind auch höherwerdig wodurch man auch etwas OC machen könnte. Und durch die Mainboardkühlung wird ein Platz an der Lüftersteuerung frei an dem sonst die selber gebaute ran gekommen währe wenn das alte Board geblieben währe. Naja und so kann ich das Licht nun über den freien Kanal regeln.

Ja und 4x USB 3 hab ich nun auch.. 

Ich finde es lohnt sich auch wenn das Budget um 70 € mehr belastet wird und das Motherboard ist nun auch nicht mehr der Schwachpunkt im System.


----------



## hirschi-94 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder update von Bestellung 2 !!!*

Das zu erraten war nicht wirklich schwer...

Siehe Mirrors TB...

Aber du hast damit nichts falsch gemacht.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder update von Bestellung 2 !!!*

enldich ein anständiges mobo ^^


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder update von Bestellung 2 !!!*

Ich fand das alte zurückblickend eigentlich für den Preis realativ ok. Gut es ist von der ausstattung kein Vergleich zu den jetzigen aber dafür hat es nur die Hälfte gekostet. 

Aber eben kein USB 3 und sata 3 gehabt geschweige den von einen 2. PCIe 16 lan. Selbst der 3. PCIe hat hier immer noch 8 Lans.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder update von Bestellung 2 !!!*

sooooo dann will ich mal wieder schreiben, heute kamm der postbote wieder und muss wohl zu dem gesagt haben der die packete immer annimmt ob ich nicht einmal alles auf einmal bestellen könne da er jetzt jeden tag hier packete ab gibt. naja blo´ß gut das er morgen noch einmal kommen muss hehe....

Also wie gesagt heute is mal wieder ein packet eingetroffen. und naja seht selber.
Packet seht so aus 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Darin war meine neue Tastatur die vermutlich retour geht weis aber 
noch net 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann ganz wichtig die neue CPU 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und nicht zu vergessen die lüftersteuerung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für unter anderen das hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja und weil nobody zeit hatte hat er auch gleich gebastelt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder update von Bestellung 2 !!!*

So und weiter gehts. Da ich oben kein Platz mehr für das letzte Bild hatte muss ichs hier senden. Was nun aber ist, ist das die Blende welche ich fürs Laufwerk gebaut habe nicht mehr passt. Aber ich muss nur etwas wieder abschneiten dann sitzt wieder alles. Blöd ist nur das jetzt die halterungen nicht mehr passen....
Nun gut aber es sieht schonmal gut aus denke ich. Morgen kommt dann noch das board so wie es aussieht und so kann ich morgen abend den Rechner zusammenschrauben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M@rs (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; viele Bilder von Bestellung 3*

naja hat der Postbote halt pech, so ist halt sein Job 

und dann mal hoffen das morgen das board kommt


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; viele Bilder von Bestellung 3*

Das hoff ich auch. Aber von der Tastatur hab ich mir ehrlich gesagt mehr versprochen. so richtig gefällt sie mir nicht. Wenn ich zb die num taste drück dann blendet einen die LED sehr stark.  Und die verarbeitung naja...

kann es sein das MF und Alternate gerade down sind ? Ich komm nicht auf deren Seite.


----------



## hirschi-94 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; viele Bilder von Bestellung 3*

MF+Alternate+Caeking sind zu...wahrscheinlich wegen einer Massenpreiserhöhung 

Aber schöne Sachen hast du da jetzt...


----------



## Black_PC (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; viele Bilder von Bestellung 3*

Schöne Hardware.

Wie teuer war die Tastatur und warum hast du diese gekauft ???

Bin schon gespannt auf das Mainboard, vorallem ob AsRock inzwischen echt so gut ist.


----------



## Timmynator (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; viele Bilder von Bestellung 3*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Wenn ich zb die num taste drück dann blendet einen die LED sehr stark.



Abtapen  
Sharkoon scheint immer darauf aus, die Nutzer erblinden zu lassen, war bei meiner alten Tastatur von denen auch so.


----------



## Schelmiii (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; viele Bilder von Bestellung 3*

Also ZackZack is jetzt auch zu, dass ist ne tochter von Alternate. Die ham heute morgen, wo ZackZack noch funktionierte, die anderen aber nichtmehr iwas von riesigen Serverprobs aufgrund von nem Virus der grad umhergeht gesprochen.


----------



## Black_PC (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; viele Bilder von Bestellung 3*

Also Alternate und Caseking gehen bei mir zZ, aber vorhin ging Alternate bei mir acuh nciht


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; viele Bilder von Bestellung 3*

So da bin ich wieder.

Ja irgendwie ist das blöd. Aber hoh wird sich freuen die sind immer noch on.

Die astatur ist von Revoltec. Gekauft hatte ich sie weil ich eine brauchte. 

Gekostet hat die 13,85 €. Ich wollte eine mit einer Hintergrundbeleuchtung da ich das vom Modbook kenne und mir gut gefällt und nützlich ist. Auserdem sollte sie nicht viel Platz wegnehmen.

Naja aber so richtig gefällt die mir nicht. Deswegen geht sie zurück und ich such was anderes. Mal sehen was es da noch so gibt. 

Hier mal nen Bild 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sundog (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; viele Bilder von Bestellung 3*

Komisch, bei mir geht nur ZackZack nicht.

Ich habe zur Zeit eine Tastatur von Logitech, die ich vor knapp nem halbem Jahr bei MediMax gekauft, weil meine alte kaputt gegangen ist. Das Ding hat nur 20 € gekostet und ich bin voll ends zufrieden. Wen Interesse besteht kann ich mal den Typ hier reinschreiben.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; viele Bilder von Bestellung 3*

Ja warum nicht mach mal. Ihr könnt ja mal reinschreiben was ihr so an Tastaturen habt oder denkt die Gut währen.


Was ich vergessen habe Mf hat nun in sachen 5850 aufgrüstet und bietet sie nun für 275 € an. Was diegünstigste währe. Zufäliger weiße eine von Saphir. Komisch nur das sie anders aussieht als meine. Ich denke mal das war Rev 1. Ich hab Rev 2. Eigentlich wollte ich ja nochmal genau schauen aber .........


----------



## Black_PC (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; viele Bilder von Bestellung 3*

Muss die Tastatur beleuchet sein, denn ansonsten, kann ich die Cherry eVolution STREAM empfehlen, die hab ich selber 2 mal und mein Vater hat sie acuh noch 2 mal und ich bin mit der ziehmlich zufrieden, trotzdem werde ich wenn wieder genug Geld da ist eine Microsoft SideWinder X4 kaufen, da ich die sau geil finde.


----------



## hirschi-94 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; viele Bilder von Bestellung 3*

Also ich habe eine Logitech G15, auch sie hat eine Hintergrundbeleuchtung.

Ich bin sehr zufrieden...


----------



## Schelmiii (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; viele Bilder von Bestellung 3*

Logitech G11 FTW (ok die G15 is besser aber teuerer).
Hintergrundbeleuchtung is echt geil, und man spart Energie, weil man jetzt die Nacht ohne Licht durchmachen kann^^
Also die kann ich echt empfehlen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; viele Bilder von Bestellung 3*

Also Hintergrund beleuchtung muss sein da ich bem schreiben die Tasten sehen muss. Eine G15 is mir zu teuer. Aber ich schwanke zwischen einer G11 oder der Microsoft x6. Wobei letztere wenn sie älter wird angeblich probleme macht. 
Ich müsste mal auf MF gehen können um zu sehen was die so zum Preis sagen aber die G 11 bekom ich bei hoh für 43 € und muss kein Versand zahlen.


----------



## Black_PC (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; viele Bilder von Bestellung 3*

Also ich finde die X6 potthässlich und würde eher die X4 empfehlen.

Die G11 mag ich nicht, da die keine flachen Tasten hat.


----------



## Schelmiii (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; viele Bilder von Bestellung 3*

Ich hab meine G11 aus dem MindStar vor 1 2 Monaten für 30 oder so geholt. War ein echtes Schnäppchen. Das mit dem hohen verschleiß der Windows Tastatur war auch der grund, weswegen ich mir die G11 geholt hab.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; viele Bilder von Bestellung 3*

Also ich hab auch die G11 und find die ganz gut . Die blendet einen auf keinen Fall und hat 18 G-Tasten, die sich jede dreifach belegen lassen, nur ist die halt auch nicht gerade klein, also sie ist schon ziemlich breit  Aber sonst ein schönes Teil xD


----------



## Schelmiii (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; viele Bilder von Bestellung 3*

Die G Tasten sind eh total 
Ich bin bis jetzt noch nicht dazu gekommen, auch nur eine zu belegen. Und das sage ich als COD4 Zokcer mit ner millionen binds. Aber bald bald...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; viele Bilder von Bestellung 3*

Naja was mich an der Microsoft stört ist das hochglanz zeug was ich schon bei Notebooks nicht mag und eben die Abnutzungsberichte. Dafür find ich aber den abnehmbaren nummernblock gut.

Naja und die G11 ist sicherlich auch nicht schlecht. Vlt kann mir mal jemand ein paar maße geben wie breit und lang sie ist.
Und die G Taten währen bei SupCom bestimmt nicht schlecht.
Danke


----------



## Schelmiii (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; viele Bilder von Bestellung 3*

64 cm breit, 27 lang und hinten bis zu 5 cm hoch.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; viele Bilder von Bestellung 3*

Schelmiii 5cm hoch???? hm... also das ist aber leicht übertrieben oder???


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; viele Bilder von Bestellung 3*

What ??? ne also das geht mal gar nicht... 
So groß darf die Tastatur nicht sein..... Da wert ich mich nach was anderen umsehen müssen.


----------



## Schelmiii (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; viele Bilder von Bestellung 3*

Für meine Messung hab ich ungefähr 20 sec gebraucht. In diesen 20 sec war auch das Schreiben des post und das Suchen eines messgerätes dabei. Gemessen wurd in 50 cm entfernung zum Maßband^^
Nach erneutem Messen mit hochgeklappter Tastatur komme ich auf ungefähr 4,5.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; viele Bilder von Bestellung 3*

Aber die Lange und die Breite stimmen wohl ? Weil nach den werten fällt die G11 schon flach. Bedauerlich aber es ist einfach nicht machbar.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; viele Bilder von Bestellung 3*

also in der Tiefe ist sie ohne die Handballenauflage nicht so groß , aber in der Breite schon ziemlich


----------



## M@rs (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; viele Bilder von Bestellung 3*

also hab gedacht woooooooot o.o g11 5cm hoch

weil wen meine g15 refresh hochgestellt nur 5,5cm hoch ist am display

ok abe ich glaube die g15 fällt wegem preis weg, die wird ja teuerer statt billiger, habe meine schon seit fast 2 jahren und hab nur 65euro gezahlt jetzt kostet die ja wieder 69euro 0.o

kannst dir ja mal die roccat tastaturen anschauen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; viele Bilder von Bestellung 3*

Ne ne G 16 fällt weg. Alleine schon wegen den Preis. Und so Lang darf sie auch nicht sein.

Aber hey mf geht wieder mal sehen was die so sagen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; viele Bilder von Bestellung 3*

Also ich werd wohl die X6 nehmen. ganz einfach wegen den abnehmbaren num Block. Ich hoffe mal die haben die Tasten nun hinbekommen. Und wenn etwas nicht funktioniert dann geht sie eben zurück. Oder hat jemand noch eine andere Idee ? Ich hab gerade gesucht und nichts weiter gefunden.


----------



## Black_PC (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; viele Bilder von Bestellung 3*

Also ich wäre halt bloß eher für die X4, weil ich finde das die besser aussieht, aber wenn dir die X6 gut gefällt, dann nimm die X6


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; viele Bilder von Bestellung 3*

Das Problem ist weniger das aussehen sondern der Platz. Irgendwo weiter vorn siehst du ein Bild wo die Tastatur Platz findet. Und da dort auch die Maus lebt kann ich keine große Tastatur nehmen. Und eine Etage darüber liegt das Modbook was auch nicht weiter hinter geschoben kann da dort der Bildschirm steht. Man kann also sagen der Platz ist ausgebucht.


----------



## Black_PC (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; viele Bilder von Bestellung 3*

Ich hab das Bild gesehen, ich finde halt bloß die 1 oder 2 Drehregler etwas unpassend, nämlich absolut hässlich

EDIT: Kannst du dir denn nicht einfach einen neuen und großen Schreibtisch holen, wo wenigstens genug Platz für die wichtigen Dinge ist


----------



## Semox (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; viele Bilder von Bestellung 3*

Genau die gleiche Lüftersteurung hab ich mir auch bestellt !
Hoffe mal, dass sie morgen ankommt


----------



## Black_PC (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; viele Bilder von Bestellung 3*

Die Lüftersteuerung finde ich passt perfekt zum Lian Li Alu, für andere Gehuse, finde ich ist die zu edel.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; viele Bilder von Bestellung 3*

Zieh dir bitte mal Logitech Illuminated rein xD


----------



## Sundog (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; viele Bilder von Bestellung 3*

Es ist das Logitech Media Keyboard 600. Es hat aber keine Hintergrundbeleuchtung oder so. Es ist ja auch eigentlich mehr eine Office und Media Tastatur. Was ich aber ganz praktisch finde ist, dass man jeder der Funktionstasten eine andere Funktion zuweisen kann. Davon gibt es glaub ich 24 wenn man die FN-Funktionen mitzählt.


----------



## Black_PC (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; viele Bilder von Bestellung 3*

Kam heute das MB ???


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; viele Bilder von Bestellung 3*

Sooo also heute bin ich heim gekommen und da stand es wirklich auf unfassbarer weise ist ein Packet von Mf zu mir gelangt...
Und es war alles drinn. Erstmal die kks 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


300 mm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


100 mm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der blaue spot

uuund Ladys und Gentelman der star des heutigen abends das Asrock motherboard.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hirschi-94 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der letzten Bestellung*

Sehr schönes Board!! 

Aber schnell rann ans Basteln


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der letzten Bestellung*

Jo mir gefällt es auch. Ich fang heute nach den Abendessen an mit basteln. Zuvor musste ich meiner Freundin im Garten Helfen. Naja war ganz interessant. Oder wisst ihr immer den Unterschied zwischen Unkraut und nicht unkraut ? Ich kannte ihn anscheinend nicht immer. Aber wenigstens sehen die Beete jetzt ordentlich aus. Und die Verbleibenden Pflanzen können ortentlich Wachsen. Naja zumindest die die kein Unkrautex vom Weg mit abbekommen haben....

Achso wegen der Tastatur sollte schon eine Hintergrund Beleuchtung dabei sein. Ansonsten nutzt sie mir nicht viel. Es sei denn sie hat keinen Num Block und hat einen USB ANschluss. Aber ich muss hier auf den Tisch noch etwas messen vlt kann ich ja was umstellen.


----------



## Black_PC (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der letzten Bestellung*

geiles Board, auch die LEDs sehen gut aus.

Aber dann fang früh an zu Abend zu essen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der letzten Bestellung*

So ich fang jetzt mal an. Ich mach auch viele Bilder und je nachdem wie ich lust habe gibt es Morgen oder heute noch ein Mega Update.


----------



## Black_PC (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der letzten Bestellung*

Lieber heute und morgen ein *MEGA UPDATE*


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der letzten Bestellung*

Mal sehen^^ die ersten Bilder sind schon im Kasten.


----------



## Black_PC (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der letzten Bestellung*

Gut, wie weit bist du bisher ??


----------



## 00p4tti7 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der letzten Bestellung*

Wenn du ihn di ganze Zeit nach dem Zwischenstand fragst und hetzt , dann bekommste auch nicht schneller gute bilder


----------



## Black_PC (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der letzten Bestellung*

Ich frag nciht ständig, ich frag jetzt ein einziges mal und so sehr hetzen tu ich ihn auch cniht.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der letzten Bestellung*

Also ich antworte nur kurz und nicht ausführlich da ein Update ja noch kommt. Vermutlich über mehrere seiten wenn ich alle Bilder einstelle.

Also ich hab gerade bemerkt das ein abstandshalter vom board fehlt also hab ich improvisiert und einen ausgetauscht. und nun kommt die vereinigung Case Board.


----------



## Black_PC (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der letzten Bestellung*

Das hört isch ja gut an, ein update über mehrere Seitn. *vormonitorsitzundgespanntaufupdatewart*


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der letzten Bestellung*

Eins kann ich jetztschon sagen ; Zählen können die Jungs von dem Case herrsteller überhaupt nicht. zz fehlt ein Abstandshalter sowie 2 schrauben...


----------



## Black_PC (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der letzten Bestellung*

Jetzt wissen wir, warum das so günstig ist


----------



## 00p4tti7 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der letzten Bestellung*

xD ich hab bestimmt genug abstandshalt für 4 Mainboards xD also E-ATX xD


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der letzten Bestellung*

Gut wenn das so ist dann schick mir ein paar per Email. 
So also die CPU ist jetzt voll mit Wärmeleitpaste und der CPU kühler ist drauf. Jo und gerade hab ich mit dem Verkabeln angefangen. Naja und so eine steuerung will erstmal verabelt werden.


----------



## Black_PC (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der letzten Bestellung*

Das klingt doch schon gut, hast du eig Windows 7 oder so da, damit du ihn überhaupt richtig benutzen kannst


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der letzten Bestellung*

Also die Kabel liegen provosorisch und jetzt bastel ich die Graka rein. Ja und die hinteren Blenden sind eine qual raus zu machen. Aber puh gerade geschaft. Jetzt kommt gleich die Graka rein. 

Ja ich hab Win 7 Ultimate hier liegen.


----------



## Black_PC (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der letzten Bestellung*

Aso okay, weil wäre ja blöd wenn du alles zusammengebaut hast und dann kannst du nciht weitermachen, da du kein OS hast.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der letzten Bestellung*

Och ich hätte noch Vista oder XP da. Wenn das nicht reichen würde währe noch Linux hier.

Also nun ist es soweit. der 1. Test...


----------



## Black_PC (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der letzten Bestellung*

Cool, dann mach nur so schnell weiter.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der letzten Bestellung*

Irgendetwas stimmt nicht. Der rechner startet nur kurz die lüfter laufen an und das wars er geht wieder aus. Irgendetwas stimmt also nicht...


----------



## Black_PC (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der letzten Bestellung*

Sicher, dass du alle Stecker richtig drin hast ??


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der letzten Bestellung*

Problem 1 gelöst es war ein Jumper Problem.

Problem 2 die Graka. Sie läuft nichtmal an. Also wie bekomm ich ein Bild wenn die Graka nicht anläuft ? Soll ich Win. ohne Bild Instalieren ?


----------



## Black_PC (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der letzten Bestellung*

Wie willst du Windows ohne Bild installen ?, aber ich weiss net, wie du das hinbekommst, auch Stromsteckker drin ???


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der letzten Bestellung*

jetzt läuft sie an aber ich bekomm immer noch kein Bild auf dem Bildschirm....

Klasse aber die Lüftersteuerung geht..


----------



## Black_PC (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der letzten Bestellung*

Auch alle Kbael an Monitor und Grak, richtig angeschlossen, am Monitor richtigen Eingang eingestellt

EDIT: Mir fällt gerade auf Nobody, ich hab dich von den Posts überholt


----------



## hirschi-94 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der letzten Bestellung*

Mach doch einfach mal ein Bild von deinem Rechner dann können wir dir bestimmt helfen...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der letzten Bestellung*

Das willst du dir jetzt echt nicht antun.... Du wirst deinen PC sofort ausschalten wenn du meinen jetzt siest. 

Also die Graka läuft zumindest die Lüfter. Aber das Problem ist das das Board keine eigene Grafikeinheit hat. Also bekomm ich nur ein Bild über die eingebaute.Die läuft zwar mit den Lüfter aber bringt eben kein Bild was mich verwundert. Ich dachte zumindest ein kleines sollte schon trinn sein.


----------



## Black_PC (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der letzten Bestellung*

Karte, richtig drin, die Kabel fest angeschlossen ??


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der letzten Bestellung*

Also hier ein Bild
Das komische ist das ja der Lüfter schon läuft...

Ja und wie gesagt es ist alles nur provisorisch. Die Kabel muss ich noch sauber verlegen.


----------



## Schelmiii (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der letzten Bestellung*

CPU 4 pin stecker fehlt, links oben bei der CPU.
Also auf dem Bild ist das links unten. Da wo auch noch so ne Kappe is, ohne der man auch 8 pin anschließen kann.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der letzten Bestellung*

Weiß ich, aber wenn ich den einsteck dann kommt nichts, der PC läuft nur kurz an und das wars. Das war ein teil von Fehler 1. weswegen zuerst nichts ging


----------



## Black_PC (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der letzten Bestellung*

*@ Schelmiii*

Wie siehst du das ?, da sind doch überall Kabel drüber, ncih böse gemeint Nobody


----------



## Schelmiii (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der letzten Bestellung*

Ja, ich mein wenn man das Mainboard gedanklich um 90° nach rehcts dreh 
Ich seh grad, dass zwischen den Kabeln ja auch noch ein 4 Pin Stecker rein passt, also da, wenn man durhc das Loch des Kabelstrangs sieht, wo er am dicksten is.


----------



## hirschi-94 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der letzten Bestellung*

Ich habe es gewusst dass du den 4 Pin Stecker vergessen hast...deswegen woolte ich mit dem Bild sicher gehen. Ich habe so mal ein Board geschrottet...ich hoffe deins geht noch...


----------



## Black_PC (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der letzten Bestellung*

Also jetzt hab ich es auch gesehen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der letzten Bestellung*

Also ich hab den stecker reingesteckt und es passiert nichts. Erst wenn ich ihn raus nehme und ein Cmos reset mache geht es soweit das das board geht nur ich bekomm eben kein Bild.


----------



## Schelmiii (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der letzten Bestellung*

Welchen Stecker meinst du jetzt? Den oberhalb der CPU oder unterhalb. Der unterhalb ist wichtig, der gibt der CPU soweit ich weiß den nötigen Saft.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der letzten Bestellung*

Also ich hab es erneut getestet. Es ist wie ich sagte. Wenn ich ihn einstecke geht gar nichts und wenn er drausen ist geht es soweit das alles läuft etc. Ich meine den in den Roten kreis also der CPU stecker.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schelmiii (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der letzten Bestellung*

Und was ist mit dem? Ist das ein Ende eines Kabels oder gehört der zum 24 pin Stecker auf dem MOBO?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=234905&stc=1&d=1275685941


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der letzten Bestellung*

Das ist das ende vom Stromanschluss für das Board eben die 4 die frei bleiben eben der 24 er stecker.


----------



## Schelmiii (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der letzten Bestellung*

Sorry wenn ich mich jetzt blöd anstell, aber das Mainboard hat einen ATX 24 Pin Stecker und dein Netzteil hat auch einen 24 Pin Stecker. Sind jetzt 24 pin des NT in den 24 Pins des Mobos oder sind nur 20 auf dem Mobo belegt oder hat das NT doch 28 Pins sozusagen?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der letzten Bestellung*

Das board hat einen 24 pin stecker. Das NT einen 20 pin. Aber das board nimmt auch den 20 pin. Da war so ein aufkleber dabei das es eben geht. Der ist nur abgefallen.

Was mich am meisten stört ist das im Handbuch steht das der Stecker der 4 pin für die CPU angeschlossen sein muss damit der PC startet. So aber wenn ich ihn einstecke pasiert ja nichts. Erst wenn ich ihn weg lasse geht alles bis auf das ich kein Bild habe. Ich denke es liegt vlt an der Graka. 

Oder was gibt beim booten eigentlich die ersten bilder aus ? Im normal fall ist es ja die grafikeinheit des Boards. aber die hab ich ja nicht....


----------



## hirschi-94 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der letzten Bestellung*

Mhh am besten du schließt alles an was du anschließen kannst...

Den 4Pin Stecker musst du unbedingt anschließen, sonst bekommt die CPU keinen Saft.


----------



## Schelmiii (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der letzten Bestellung*

Steck mal alles raus, was für einen Start nicht essentiel ist. Dazu gehört auch die Graka. Und dann steck den CPU 4Pin Stecker rein, der muss drin sein, so wie es ja auch im Handbuch steht. Wenn der PC jetzt angeht, also die Lüfter sich dauerhaft drehen, stimmt vllt was mit der Graka net. Oder das Netzteil hat ein Schuss und liefert nur noch zuwenig Power. Probier auch mal ohne Ram. Hast du noch ne andere Graka zum testen? Und ein anderes Netzteil?


----------



## hirschi-94 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der letzten Bestellung*

Hast du das alte Board noch?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der letzten Bestellung*

nein ich hab kein altes board mehr und auch kein NT was stark genug währe. Ich teste mal ohne Ram aber die Graka brauch ich da das board kein VGA oder HDMI ausgang hat. Ich hab hier noch eine 9500 mit der teste ich auch noch mal.


----------



## Black_PC (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der letzten Bestellung*

Das alte Board, hat er eingeschciokt, also er hat es nciht mer

EDIT: Verdammt, zu langsam


----------



## hirschi-94 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der letzten Bestellung*

Aber mit einer 9500er kannst du ein schwächeres NT hernehmen


----------



## Semox (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der letzten Bestellung*

Könnte mir sogar vorstellen, dass du ein 8pin bzw 2x4 stecker für deinen CPU und 24 fürs Board brauchst.
So ist es zumindest bei mir.
Hatte als ich mein Board neu hatte ein ähnliches Problem.
Bei dem cpu Stecker steht ja auch so ein aufkleber mit irgendwas von 8Pin vll den darunter noch ein 4pin drauf stecken ?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der letzten Bestellung*

anderes NT und 9500 geht schon mal nicht. Das hab ich jetzt getestet. So und das der 4 pin der CPU auf den Mainboardplatz was zu suchen hat und da hilft denke ich weniger.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der letzten Bestellung*

Wenn ich den stecker einstecke dann geht es so und so nicht. Ich hatte ohne graka mit graka versucht alles das selbe bild. Das system läuft erst wenn der stecker hausen ist. Anders nicht. Aber die Graka macht nicht mit. warum weiß ich auch nicht.

Auch ein anderer PCI Platz nutzt nichts.


----------



## Semox (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der letzten Bestellung*

Versuch einnfach mal bei dem Roten Pfeil den 8Pin bzw 2x4 
und bei dem schwarzen den 24pin stecker rein zu stecken
wenn du die an deinem NT hast.
Also von dem was du erzählst müsste es daran liegen.


----------



## z3rb (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der letzten Bestellung*

Was sagen denn die diagnose leds ?

und iwe ich im 1. post gesehen hab, hast du ein be quiet pure power mit 530 Watt ... Das reicht von der leistung locker. Ebenfalls bin ich mir ziemlich sicher das es ein 24 pin mainboard stecker hat. Hab gerade mal ei caseking nachgeschaut und es hat einen 24 pin stecker sowie einen 4 pin + 4 pin ATX 12 V/ EPS 12 V stecker. 

Also schliess die einfach mal alle an und probiers nochmal...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der letzten Bestellung*

Ich sagte doch ... wenn ich den 4 pin also den für die CPU in den vorgesehenen platz stecke geht gar nichts. lass ich ihn weg startet das system ich bekomm nur kein bild. Die diagnose LED sagt auch nichts.


----------



## z3rb (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der letzten Bestellung*

daran kann es aber definitiv nicht liegen! der Fehler liegt wo anders

oder dein NT hat ne macke 

Bau doch einfach mal kurz das NT aus und mach ein pic von den anschlüssen ... also so das wir alle nebeneinander liegen sehen


----------



## Schelmiii (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der letzten Bestellung*

Wieviel watt hat denn das andere NT? Sieht mir sehr stark nach NT kaputt oder Mainboard kaputt.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der letzten Bestellung*

Ich mach gerade einen anderen Test. Ich vermute die CPU hat ne Macke und ist vlt kaput. Theoretisch müsste der Lüfter ja Warm werden nach einer Zeit. Wenn nicht ja dann ist die CPU hinüber.


----------



## Schelmiii (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der letzten Bestellung*

Das kanns auch noch sein, is aber sehr selten, dass die CPU kaputt geht. Es sein denn, sie hat mal zuviel Spannung abbekommen, zum Beispiel durch nen Kurzen oder durch flashc angeschlossene Kabel.


----------



## z3rb (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der letzten Bestellung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schliess die markierten stecker doch mal mit an ...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der letzten Bestellung*

ICH BIN SO DÄMLICH SORRY SO BESCHEUERT KANN MAN GAR SEIN......

Ich hab immer den einen Stecker den Weißen in verdacht gehabt. nun auf die Idee von z3rb hab ich alle stecker noch mal entfernt und einen gesehen da stand CPU 1 und CPU 2 trauf. Also CPU eins angeschlossen und da war das bild.....


DANKE z3rb


----------



## Semox (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der letzten Bestellung*

Also Noboby, wenn ich bei meinem Board beide CPU stecker ziehe, Laufen auch alle lüfter, die festplatte rattert, die lüftersteuerung ist an etc nur der monitor bleibt schwarz.
Teste mal was z3rb geschrieben hat, ich denke das sollte klappen.


Edit: 
ok hat ja scheinbar geklappt.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der letzten Bestellung*

Ich hab sonst immer die weißen angesteckt. Das war bisher bei allen rechnern so. Wie gesagt von Gaming rechnern hab ich bisher noch keine von innen gesehen dafür aber Büro rechner. Und da war es immer der weiße. Und die anderen wahren sinnlos. Ich hätte vlt mal die kabel genau ansehen müssen. Manchmal ist Nobody aber auch blöd....

edit Win Instaliert...

edit edit @ z3rb schau dir die Überschrift an, extra für dich. jeden der mir hilft bin ich Dankbar. Dir gehört die ehre in der überschrift zu erscheinen.


----------



## Schelmiii (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der letzten Bestellung*

Was meinst du mit dem weißen?


----------



## z3rb (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; großes Problem und die Lösung von z3rb*

gerne doch


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; großes Problem und die Lösung von z3rb*

Naja der Schwarze Stecker der vom NT kommt und 4 Pins hat. Den kannte ich bisher nur als CPU stecker in weiß.Naja jetzt weiß ich es besser. Fotto sihe Unten das ist das sch.. ding   Danke nochmal an allen die mir geholfen haben ganz besonders nochmal an z3rb ohne euch währe ich vermutlich viel später darauf gekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schelmiii (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; großes Problem und die Lösung von z3rb*

Achso, und dein Netzteil hat irgendwo so einen 4 pin in weiß oder was? Und den weißen hast du dann in den Anschluss auf dem Mobo angeschlossen.
Und da sollte man doch meinen, die Hersteller haben jeden Stecker eine andere Form gegeben , dass er nur dort reinpasst, wo er auch rein soll
Naja, aber ich denke jeder hier im Forum hatte schonmal so ein Erlebnis. Ich hab zum beispiel bei meinem ersten richtigen pc bau die abstandsschrauben vergessen und dass board dann mit aller gewalt festgeschraubt. Das war dann hin War übrigens auch ein AsRock (dem ich aber in keinster weise nachtrauere)
Aber sowas mach einen nur schlauer, das nächste mal weiß man es besser^^


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; großes Problem und die Lösung von z3rb*

Das war ja das komische der passte genau wie die anderen stecker in den CPU steckplatz. und ich hab denals erstes gesehen und gedacht jo das ist der für die CPU und hab ihn reingesteckt. Naja das ergebnis kennt man ja. Da kann ich aber noch von Glück reden das das Board vermutlich den Fehler bemerkte und sofort immer wieder abschaltete deshalb der Cmos reset nach dem abstecken des steckers. Im nach hinein wird mir also  klar weshalb das so lief. Die CPU bekam kein strom und konnte so die start parameter nicht berechnen weswegen die Graka zwar ging aber keine Infos erhielt. Ja und wenn der falsche stecker steckte blockte das Board weil vermutlich ein FalscherStrom reinkamm. Weshalb ich es mittels Cmos reset zurück setzen musste.

edit Win 7 ist instaliert und läuft,

Die Leistungswerte liegen bei 
cpu ; 7,3
graka ; 1 <-- noch keine Treiber instaliert
Ram 7,5


----------



## 00p4tti7 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; großes Problem und die Lösung von z3rb*

Mach dir mal keinen kopf , wegen dem FAIL xD . genau dasselbe ist mir auch schon passiert und ich dachte schon ich hab meinen PC geschrottet xD.

Deine Systembewertung wird eh 5,9 werden, da du keine SSD drinne hast oder Raid 0


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; großes Problem und die Lösung von z3rb*

Ja aber sowas dämliche..... Da frag ich mich echt manchmal.....

egal

Jedenfalls ne ssd kommt nicht rein. Ich hab eine im Modbook und da bleibt sie. Soweit scheint alles zu funktionieren. Die KKs auch da hab ich mal die 100 er angesteckt und das grün passt. Aber ich werde erst heute morgen weiter machen mit den Basteln. Und einstellen muss ich es auch noch. Ich werde aber noch nen 3D mark laufen lassen bevor ich pennen gehe. Aso bewertung der Graka ist bei 6.0.... im Modbook liegt sie bei 6,7 also irgendwas stimmt hier auch noch nicht. scheint aber nen software fehler zu sein. Also was wo ich mich mehr auskennen sollte.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; großes Problem und die Lösung von z3rb*

Nur bei 6????? Meine GTS 250 hat ja schon 6,9 oder so???


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; großes Problem und die Lösung von z3rb*

Es sind auch noch keine Treiber und updates drauf. Also das wird sich schon noch ändern hoffe ich.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; großes Problem und die Lösung von z3rb*

Nja selbst wenn nicht .... der index ist ja eig. scheiß egal xD. die Benchmarks zählen und nicht dieser dämliche Index xD


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; großes Problem und die Lösung von z3rb*

Jo und auf die spieleleistung kommt es an. Und wir wissen alle das Nvidia und Intel bei microsoft und den Benchmarks belibter sind als AMD und ATI


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; großes Problem und die Lösung von z3rb*

Sooo also ich hab jetzt mal Die Treiber instaliert und auch schon die ersten Programme auf den Rechner. Soweit läuft alles. 3D mark 06 lass ich dann durchlaufen da ich erst eine neue Version laden muss da meine nicht mehr geht. 

Aber die Temperaturen hab ich mal ausgelesen. So liegt die CPU bei 30 ° laut core Temp und Speedfan. Und die Graka liegt bei 34 ° laut ATI Tool. Das sollte relativ ok sein. Der Leistungsindex ist jetzt auf 7,3 der CPU und 7.7 der Graka. Ich werde jetzt noch etwas Kabel ordnen und dann heute Abend weiter Basteln.


----------



## Black_PC (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; großes Problem und die Lösung von z3rb*

Freut mich, dass es dann doch ncoh geklappt hat.

Die Temps klingen glaub ich ganz gut.

Hast du eig trotz dem Fail dran gedacht, noch schön viele Bilder zu machen ???
Wenn ja, die hätten wir auch gerne noch.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; großes Problem und die Lösung von z3rb*

Ja Bilder hab ich genug gemacht. Die kommen aber erst heute abend da ich heute nachmitag raus in den Garten gehe. Ich instaliere nur noch treiber etc und dann mach ich heute Abend weiter. Schlimstenfalls kommt das Update am Montag da ich auch noch zocken will. Und da ich dann keine Zeit habe kommt es am Montag da ich in der Woche nicht spiele. Ja aber wenn genau es kommt weiß ich noch nicht also kann es genau so gut auch heute schon online gehen. Ich hab ja ein modbook.....


----------



## Black_PC (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; großes Problem und die Lösung von z3rb*

Also ich wäre für heut Abend, denn dann bin ich auch wieder daheim und komm dann vllt pünktlich zum Update


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; großes Problem und die Lösung von z3rb*

Naja vlt wenn ich traußen sitz schreib ich was. 

Ich hab gerade 3D mark 06 Laufen lassen. Da wahren es ohne OC und einstellungen 17481 Punkte. Ehrlich gesagt hätte ich etwas mehr erwartet.


----------



## Black_PC (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; großes Problem und die Lösung von z3rb*

Ich glaube auch, dass da noch was nicht stimmt, mit deienr HW sollten das schon so 18-20k sein


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; großes Problem und die Lösung von z3rb*

Naja langsamm wird es... Nach meinen einstellungen und änderungen am OS bin ich jetzt bei 19503 Punkte. Jo das sollte passen. Jetzt noch einige einstellungen der Dienste und ich hab die 20 k 

Die Temps sind zz 45 ° der Graka und 37 ° der CPU unter last versteht sich.


----------



## Black_PC (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; großes Problem und die Lösung von z3rb*

Ja, ich denke das ist schon gut so und jetzt passt das eig auch mit den 3DMark Pkt


----------



## hirschi-94 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; großes Problem und die Lösung von z3rb*



> Die Temps sind zz 45 ° der Graka und 37 ° der CPU unter *last* versteht sich.




Welche Last? 

EDIT: Wir wollen *Bilder!!*


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; großes Problem und die Lösung von z3rb*

3D Mark 06. Mehr hab ich zz noch nicht da ich noch einstellen muss.

So und jetzt habt ihr es Geschafft SCHLUSS jetzt ich hab die schn... voll













Der nächste Post von mir sind Bilder und der aktuelle stand was ich so gemacht habe...


----------



## hirschi-94 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; großes Problem und die Lösung von z3rb*

Immer noch keine Bilder 

Aber von richtiger Last kannst du erst reden, wenn du Furmark+Prime 95 parallel laufen lässt


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; großes Problem und die Lösung von z3rb*

Update Teil 1

Ja also gestern so gegen 18,50 dachte ich mir hey fang ich mal an. Draußen schien so ein komisches Teil vom himmel runter was mir da Angst machte also Bastelte ich mal los. Dazu traf Nobody weil er schlau ist (dachte er zuden Zeitpunkt noch) Vorbereitungen.

1. Werkzeuge vorhanden ? jo 
2. Alle Teile da ? jo
3. Nervennachung vorhanden ? jo
4. Musik läuft ? jo 
5. Freundin einen Film Vorgelegt ? jo (sex and the city)
6. Verbandskasten da ? jo
7. Telefon aus ? jo





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also konnte es losgehen. 
Zuerst merkte ich das die HDD störte also raus damit genau wie der andere Rest denn ich verbaut habe. Also Laufwerk und steuerung mussten wieder weg. Dann fing Nobody auch sogleich an die Abstandshalter einzubauen. Erst einen dann zwei und what ? Jo die die das Case gebaut haben haben die Gewinde Reingeschnitten und anschliesend lackiert. Naja was nu ? Ach Gewalt hilft schon also fix einen Passenden schlüssel hervor gekrammt und reingedreht. PASST.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Also fix Kontroliert. 1.2.3.4.5.6.7. ? Äh da fehlt Nr 8 ? wo is nummer 8 ? Also fing die Suche nach Nr 8 los. Unter den Verpackungen, in den Verpackungen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Under den Möbeln nichts, Nr 8 war lost. Naja egal. Einfach einen Abstanddshalter weggelassen wo es nicht darauf ankommt. Sooo dann Das Mainboard vorbereitet. Fix den Ram reingeklickt und passt.Nach den Ram reinstecken wurde es langsam interessant.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Die blende Musste rein also da wo Nobody später seine nichtvorhandenen USB 3 Geräte reinstöpseln konnte. Und Passt Unglaublich aber war es passt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Na denn Rein mit den Board. Ausgerichtet und fein passt auch. Unglaublich. Also fix Festschrauben damit es sichs nicht noch anders überlegt. Und wieder Schraube 1.2.3.4.5.6. ?.? Ähm What Nein nicht schon wieder..... Schraube 7 und 8 wahren lost..... Also vom Zählen haben die Jungs vom gehäuse keine Ahnung. Also ein Halter fehlt ja sowieso demnach brauch ich noch eine. Hmm die Anderen schrauben sollten eigentlich reichen.... 123 eine weggenommen und eingeschraubt passt. Na das läuft doch. So eine Herausforderung muss her also ran an die CPU. Ausgepackt auf den Sockel draufgepackt und jo passt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Jetzt kommt die nervigste aufgabe... Das aufbringen der Wärmeleitpaste. Also herausgekrammt und aufgebracht. Nach einer halben stunde bestreichen der Cpu passt das auch wieder. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jo und nun kommt der CPU Kühler.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Anleitung ? braucht Nobody nicht das passt. Die passenden Klemen rausgesucht,Folie abgezogen und draufgepabt und hmmm sollte das nicht anders sein ? Ach mist also Kühler abgehoben und um 180 ° gedreht. Jo und nun die Klemmen aufgesteckt und puh festbekommen hat Nobody den Kühler auch noch. Angestöbselt und passt. Supie es geht voran. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn das so weiter geht dann spielt Nobody 24,00 Uhr Supcom. Also nun kommt Nobody zu der Graka. Ausgepackt angesehen jo also " hintere Blenden ausbauen. Naja das war etwas schwierig. Die sind extra fest so scheint es..... Hmmm 123 kurz nachgedacht pablex... Den schraubenzieher angesetzt und das hintere Ende weggehebelt. geht doch ganz einfach mit diesen kleinen fiesen Trick. Soooo jetzt aber rein mit der Graka. Ein wenig eng ist das schon aber es passt. Hmmm sieht doch schon gaz gut aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Also Ram ist trinn, Board und CPU auch Graka währe verbaut. Also ach Laufwerk, HDD und steuerung müssen noch mit rein. Steuerung kann nobody gleich mit verdrahten. So und jo sieht gut aus. Die Kabel verlegen ? Achwo das macht Nobody später nun will er endlich verkabeln. Schlieslich hat er heute noch eine Verabredung mit der ACU (Amored Command Unit) Das geht aber fix da Nobody das schon öfters mit Bürorechner gemacht hat. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hey auser der größeren Cpu mitsamts Kühler und der etwas zu groß geratenen Graka ist eh alles gleich...... 


Fortsetzung folgt.... 

Ja heute noch


----------



## Micha94 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Aufbau Update mit Bildern*

sieht doch schon sehr gut aus 
MfG


----------



## hirschi-94 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Aufbau Update mit Bildern*

Toller Text...wirklich 

Sieht bis jetzt gut aus...aber rann an die Kabel


----------



## Black_PC (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Aufbau Update mit Bildern*

Schön und echt viele Bilder, hast gehalten, was du versprochen hast.


Aber schon blöd, dass mehrere Schrauben fehlen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Aufbau Update mit Bildern*

So und weiter gehts Update teil 2 

     Jo fix verdrahtet und nun ist es soweit die Stunde der Wahrheit. Stecker in die Steckdose, PS2 Maus und Tastatur angeschlossen und jo passt. Also einschalter drücken ein Schwarzer Bildschirm erscheint der Bios schirm erscheint und die nette Nachricht please insert Bootmedium kommt. Aber Warum nicht bei Nobody ? Ach Nobody muss das Netzteil einschalten also nochmal, einschalter drücken und lo...... nööööö es geht wieder nicht... Was soll der sch.... ? Hmm irgend ein Kabel Falsch verkabelt ? Neee ? Das passt alles. Hmmm das muss mit der Graka zusammen hängen.. Also Cmos Reset gemacht und eingeschalten. Hmm wieder nicht... Langsamm wird’s unputzisch...und nu ? Ach einfach mal ins Forum Posten die wissen schon wie man das macht. In der zwischenzeit mal etwas testen. Und hey wenn ich den CPU stecker abzihe dann läuft Lüfter und die Leds leuchten auch noch, Wahnsinn ich bekomm nur kein Bild... Hmmm Oo da Hat jemand geantwortet. Anderes NT und Graka ach warum nicht.. Meine 9500 GT hat immer ein Bild gebracht und das 300 W NT bringt auch seine Watt. Also ab ins Case und ? Selbes Bild na klasse. Also zurückbauen und nachdenken....... Hmm eigentlich rein Theoretisch sollte die CPU doch Warm werden wenn ichsie laufen lasse. Also mal testen. Und warten. Und nach 10 min greift der Nobody an den Kühler und ? Nichts wei als währe die CPU nicht da. Hat Nobody nun die CPU geschrottet ?
 Und  wieder hat ein neuer geantwortet Ach CPU stecker das geht doch nicht .. Hmm wie ? Der ? Ja warte mal … Den kenn ich doch also den Stecker. Das ist so ein doppel stecker wo auf einen CPU 1 und den anderen CPU 2 trann steht. Also mal Testen CPU 1 an den Steckplatz, Cmos Reset gemacht und eingeschalten, ein Bios Bildschirm erscheint und es kommt die Meldung please insert Boot Medium nachdem das getan ist kommt das 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 wie es seinsoll.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Die nachfolgenden Szenen sind nicht Jugendfrei da es zu lauten Äuserungen kommt die eben nicht Jugendfrei sind.
 Also schnell beruhigen und nach Freundin schauen.. Ja wo is sie denn ? Ach die steht vor mir und macht ein böses Gesicht ich hätte sie geweckt. Naja Opfer müssen erbracht werden. So Also Freundin beruhigen und Win 7 instalieren und hey es geht unglaublich... So Treiber instalieren und hey Internet ist auch da... Supie... Windows  Teile bewertung angeworfen und naja nicht gerade viel. Aber egal ich hab keine Lust mehr.  




 Am nächsten Morgen so um 9 aufgestanden so 10,30 das Teil mal angemacht und hey es fährt hoch. Also weiter geht’s. Daten müssen trauf. Also die externe HDD eingesteckt und kopieren. 120 GB mal sehen wie lange das so für den Anfang dauert. Ein paar Treiber noch instaliert Programme instaliert und hey eine stunde und Nobody ist fertig mit Instalieren und der Kopier vorgang ist auch fertig. Also nen 3 D mark gemacht.  
 Nach dem er fertig ist nen blick trauf geworfen und wie ? Nur 17 k Punkte... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da muss Nobody was machen. Also alles umgestellt nach Nobody style und 3 D mark laufen lassen. Ja und ? 19500 Punkte jo dasgefällt Nobody doch schon mehr.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Sooo Jetzt die Kabel noch zurechtmachen Passt sieht schon fast gut aus. Nur Blöd das Nobody sich was neues Überlegen muss wegen den Kabeln Verstecken.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Jetzt die Beleuchtung mal Testen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und Ja was ist das ? Die schalter sollen hinten verbaut werden jo das könnte minimal schwierig werden, soviel Platz ist nicht. Also weg mit den Metall und die schalter so verbauen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Und jetzt noch befestigen. Aber warte Nobody hat noch eine 2,5 “ Hdd mit 320 GB vom Modbook noch rumliegen. Also auch noch rein bauen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und jetzt MITTAG ESSEN NOBODY, Jo soviel zu dem Thema. Das wars jetzt mit dem Basteln bis Morgen... Heute Nachmitag muss Nobody ein Update fürs Forum schreiben und dann is noch Grillen und dann kommt SupCom an der reihe. Aber Nobody hat Prime und Fur Mark laufen lassen und ist zu den Ergebnissen gekommen.
CPU under Vollast stabil und bei 50 ° nach 3 h
Graka Stabil unter Last bei 72 ° nach 3 h 

Ach und Nobody soll aufräumen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Warum versteh ich nicht ganz sieht doch noch ganz OK aus...

Blöd ist nur das sich der hintere Lüfter nicht Regeln lässt. Er läuft immer durch egal wie man Regelt. Der Vordere Aber Regelt herunter. Aber das Problem Lös ich auch noch Irgendwie. Genau wiedas mit der Beleuchtung.


----------



## Schelmiii (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Aufbau Update mit Bildern*

Schön das jetzt alles geklappt hat. Nach den Problemen gestern


----------



## hirschi-94 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Aufbau Update mit Bildern*

Sieht gut aus...

Auch die Temps sind gut...wie sieht es mit der Lautstärke aus?

Viel Spaß noch mit den Kabeln...


----------



## Black_PC (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Aufbau Update mit Bildern*

Sieht gut aus, aber war schon Blöd mit dem Fail, aber immerhin läuft er jetzt



> Also alles umgestellt nach Nobody style und 3 D mark laufen lassen.



Was heisst, was hast du da umgestellt ???


----------



## Schelmiii (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Aufbau Update mit Bildern*

Würd mich auchmal interessieren. 2000 Punkte is nicht so ohne.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Aufbau Update mit Bildern*

Was hat Nobody umgestellt ? och das war einiges...

Windows Dienste abgeschalten 
Treiber Instaliert
Bios rumgebastelt Das AS rock Bios bietet da viel Möglichkeiten...
Windows aussehen angepasst 
ein paar autostarts weggelassen 

meist hab ich mich an den Artikel gehalten. Der hat noch 2 weitere Artikel geschrieben die ich auch noch habe..... wer wird das wohl blos sein der kommt mir bekannt vor, das Bild, der Name... Die Rechtschreibfehler...

das übliche Halt, das hab ich aber mit meinen modbook auch geschaft. durch meine einstellungen bekomm ich ca 1000 Punkte mehr mit notebooks und mit Desktops sinds mehr weil das Bios offen ist. Und man mehr einstellen kann. Irgendwann takte ich vlt auch mal.

Von der Leistung her ist es das was ich zumindest wollte. Auch wenn der Preis etwas minimal höher wurde. Egal. Dafür muss ich später nicht mehr soviel investieren. Vlt habe ich also sogar gespart. Morgen oder wenn ich lust habe heute Abend mach ich noch etwas mit den Feinheiten weiter. Mal sehen.

Was sich aber ofen bart hat ist das mir noch einige klein Teile Fehlen. Aber die besetll ich noch wenn anders. Als nächstes kommt aber das Licht Moding. Ich hab da was gesehen am Case gesehen was mir sehr entgegen kommt.


----------



## weizenleiche (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Aufbau Update mit Bildern*

Heftig, so an 2k Punkte ranzukommen O.o


----------



## Black_PC (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Aufbau Update mit Bildern*

Okay.

Also ziehmlich normlae Sachen.

Was für Kleinteile fehlen denn ??


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Aufbau Update mit Bildern*

So ich bin wieder zurück vom schlachtfeld. Und naja was soll ich sagen...
Im vergleich zum P9800 gab es eine steigerung. Aber mehr auch nicht. Ich hab zuerst mal 8 Gegner mit jeweils 2000 einheiten. ergebnis nach 1 h zeitverlangsammung.

Dann eben nur 5 Gegner und 1500 Einheiten. Ergebnis Nach 2 h Zeitverlangsammung.....

Irgendwie blöd finde ich. An der Graka kann es denke ich nicht liegen. Ich denke es liegt an der CPU.


----------



## M@rs (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Aufbau Update mit Bildern*

@Nobody kann super com nicht nur 2 kerne richtig ansteuern? habe da aml was gelesen von nem pathc oder mod der die kerne gleichmäßig auslastet und nicht erst den nächsten wen der 1. voll ausgelastet ist

EDIT: das heist coreoptimizer , weis nicht ob ich den link zum andern forum posten darf...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Aufbau Update mit Bildern*

Ich dachte es kann immer mehr Kerne Ansteuern. Aber Poste  mir doch bitte mal den Link. Wenn es einen Mod mißfällt wird ers schon löschen.


----------



## Black_PC (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Aufbau Update mit Bildern*

Ja, bitte post mal, das würde mich auch mal interessieren


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Aufbau Update mit Bildern*

Ich habs Mitlerweile Selber gefunden. Es gibt 2 Tools dafür ein bekantes und ein relativ unbekantes. 


Hmm wist ihr schon das schönes Wetter draußen ist ? 
Gut dann wisst ihr auch das es heute wieder ein Update gibt.

Ich hab gestern noch Tests gemacht und festgestellt das ich mich bei rund 19k P bewege.


----------



## Black_PC (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Aufbau Update mit Bildern*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Ich habs Mitlerweile Selber gefunden. Es gibt 2 Tools dafür ein bekantes und ein relativ unbekantes.



Okay, danke, bringt mir zwar noch nix, aber hoffentlich bald



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Hmm wist ihr schon das schönes Wetter draußen ist ?
> Gut dann wisst ihr auch das es heute wieder ein Update gibt.




War das ironisch gemeint oder ernst, denn bei mir ist schönes Wetter, zu schönes Wetter, mein Zimmer heizt sich wieder total auf


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Aufbau Update mit Bildern*



> Okay, danke, bringt mir zwar noch nix, aber hoffentlich bald



Versteh ich nicht .... Hast du kein SupCom ? Wenn nein dann las die Finger von Supcom 2 und nimm lieber Supcom 1 als Bungle mit FA



> War das ironisch gemeint oder ernst, denn bei mir ist schönes Wetter, zu  schönes Wetter, mein Zimmer heizt sich wieder total auf



Wenn schönes Wetter ist kann Nobody sich raussetzen und draußen Surfen und Updates schreiben. Was zwar in der Wohnung auch geht aber nicht soviel Spaß macht. Und Basteln tut Nobody immer am Vormitag. Es sei denn es ist was größeres. Und bedenkt Nobody hat ein Modbook von daher geht das alles.


----------



## Black_PC (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Aufbau Update mit Bildern*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht .... Hast du kein SupCom ? Wenn nein dann las die Finger von Supcom 2 und nimm lieber Supcom 1 als Bungle mit FA



Also ich und mein Brother ham SupCom1 und SupCom FA und SupCom2, aber ich war ausgegangen, dass Tool ohnt sich erst bei 4 Kernen, aber jetzt hab ich gesehen, dass es auch schon bei 2 was bringen soll, denn ich hab nur einen DualCore



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Wenn schönes Wetter ist kann Nobody sich raussetzen und draußen Surfen und Updates schreiben. Was zwar in der Wohnung auch geht aber nicht soviel Spaß macht. Und Basteln tut Nobody immer am Vormitag. Es sei denn es ist was größeres. Und bedenkt Nobody hat ein Modbook von daher geht das alles.



Ich hab kein Modbook, aber ein wenn nur etwas langsames Netbook, nur mit Linux , mit dem ich aber draussen surfen kann


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Aufbau Update mit Bildern*

Mein Modbook hat auch Linux drauf und es läuft super damit. Oder was Denkst du worüber diese Zeilen hier entstanden sind ? Nur zum zocken nehm ich Win 7.


----------



## M@rs (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Aufbau Update mit Bildern*

@nobody hast den core optimizer schon getestet?

P.s.: ich surf drausen mit nem sony ericsson x10^^


----------



## Black_PC (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Aufbau Update mit Bildern*

Die meisten meiner Beiträge, kommen auch von einem Rechner mit Linux, mit OpenSuse 11.1.

Nur auf dem Netbook ist ein sehr abgespecktes Linux, außerdem hat es einen Mini-Bildschirm und ist einfach generell etwas zu klein

*EDIT:
@ M@rs*

Ja, aber das heisst erstmal du hast so ein geiles Handy


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Aufbau Update mit Bildern*

Also ich habs noch nicht geestet da ich gerade Bastel. Was ? das seht ihr später...


----------



## M@rs (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Aufbau Update mit Bildern*

@Nobody dann aber mit vieeeelen bildern

@Black_pc hab auch lange dafür gespart....


----------



## Black_PC (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Aufbau Update mit Bildern*

*@ Nobody 2.0*

Was für ne Kamera benutzt du eig ??


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Aufbau Update mit Bildern*

Ja Bilder wird es schon geben... 

Ich benutze 2 Kameras

Eine Sony DSC 10 (Hauptkamera)
und eine Olympus µ 725 SW 

Warum ? stimmt etwas mit den Bildern nicht ? Ist die Qualität schlecht ?


----------



## Black_PC (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Aufbau Update mit Bildern*

Ich wollte es einfach nur mal wissen, die Bilder sin dieg einfach normal, nicht schlecht, aber natürlich auch nicht die Besten.

Wann nimmst du denn die eine und wann die andere


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Aufbau Update mit Bildern*

Für Nah Aufnahmen und Übersichtsaufnahmen nehm ich die Sony Weil sie da ziemlich gut ist. Bildqualität geht eben verloren durch das Verkleinern. Ich nehm dazu nur Paint.net . Für Aufnahmen an stellen wo ich mit der Sony nicht hin komme nehm ich die Olymbus da die auch gute Makros macht.


----------



## Black_PC (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Aufbau Update mit Bildern*

Aso okay

EDIT:

Das hab ich gerade in Grilgans TB gelesen



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Sieht doch immer besser aus bei dir. Hmm da könnte man neidisch werden wenn ich da meinen Kabelsalat ansehe....
> 
> Naja mal sehen. Von mir kommt heute auch mal wieder ein update wenns interessiert.



So so so und das verhimlichst du deinen TB Lesern ??? ;P


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Aufbau Update mit Bildern*

So Update nr weiß nicht mehr....

Was hat Nobody heute gemacht ? Hmmm einiges.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also zuerst dachte ich mir was machst du mit den schaltern ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


normal soll man die ja hinten anbringen. Aber da hab ich kein Platz also hab ich das Gehäuse etwas angepasst. Gestern hatte ich ja schon das Metall weg gemacht. Heute hab ich mir überlegt wo ich die Schalter hinmache. Und da sah ich es, Die Löcher bei den Festplatten einschüben... Die sehen gut aus. Aber die schalter gingen leider nicht rein. Aber hey fix die Feilen ausgepackt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 und losgefeilt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Und jo nach etwas feilen passt das.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und jetzt noch die Kabel... mein leidiges Thema. Aber ich hab eine Lösung gefunden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Aber ehe ich hier schreibe verweise ich auf die Bilder. Jetzt sind die Kabel sauber unter der Platte und die Kabel stören den Luftstrom auch nicht. 
So dann hab ich noch die Sensor Kabel verlegt und festgemacht. Das sieht aus aber das sieht man auf den Bild da oben.

1. Sensor am frontlüfter
2. Sensor am Hecklüfter
3. Sensor unter der Graka
4. Sensor am oberen Deckel

Jo und weil ich am Vekabeln war hab ich auch gleich 4 von 5 KKs angebracht. Und auch hier wieder Bilder ansehen.(oben und hier) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jo und das wars was ich heute gemacht habe, naja nicht ganz ich hab noch den Front und Hecklüfter miteinander Getauscht da der Frontlfter stärker sein muss als der Hecklüfter was jetzt der fall ist.

So und endlich aufgeräumt habe ich auch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schelmiii (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; neues Update mit neuen Bildern*

So, alles sauber verlegt^^
Die Position der Schalter find ich, hast du gut gemacht


----------



## Black_PC (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; neues Update mit neuen Bildern*

Gefällt mir gut deine Arbeit, vorallem passen die Schalter da echt gut hin

Super Arbeit


----------



## SaKuL (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; neues Update mit neuen Bildern*

Sieht doch um einiges besser aus jetzt 
Die Lösung für die Schalter gefällt mir sehr gut. Ich weiß nicht ob es nur so aussieht, aber kann es ein das der eine leicht schief drin ist?

Gruß und besten fortwährenden Erfolg


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; neues Update mit neuen Bildern*

Also ich hab extra nachgemessen und festgestellt das die schalter nicht schief sind. Das liegt an der Aufnahme weil ich die Cam nur mit einer Hand gehalten habe weshalb es eben so aussieht als ob die schalter schief sitzen. In echt sieht alles gerade aus. Und die schalter sitzen auch noch fest und sind voll schaltbar. Wegen meiner sauberen und akoraten Verlegung ^^ muss ich euch leider sagen das man dieses Kunstwerk welches ein ausdruck von moderner Kunst ist nicht lange so sehen wird. ganz einfach weil ich mir etwas überlegen werde die Kabel zu verdecken. Aber sleven will ich nicht da es einfach zu teuer ist und das jeder macht. Ich will mal was exotisches ausprobieren.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; neues Update mit neuen Bildern*

Bevor wieder beschwerden kommen, Heute Abend stell ich Bilder vom Beleuchteten Case rein. Nur so zur info. 

Und ich hab mal gemessen wegen der Tastatur, zz nehm ich eine PS2 Tastatur die 48 CM lang ist. Ich denke also 50 cm ist da das absolute maximum. Mehr ist dann wirklich nicht mehr zu holen. Ansonsten .. ach ja was mir noch fehlt, Ja Nobody hat etwas vergessen. Nobody hat wo der PC steht kein Lan Kabel liegen.. von daher ist er auf Wlan angewissen. Ja und da kommt das Problem... Nobody hat vergesseneinen Wlan entfänger mit einzukaufen... Also das war das was ich vergessen hatte. Naja egal der wird mit eingekauft wenn ich die Tastatur bestelle.


----------



## rebiirth (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; neues Update mit neuen Bildern*

die g15 ist auch 48cm lang 
die schalter hast du wirklich schön positioniert


----------



## Sundog (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; neues Update mit neuen Bildern*

Als WLan-Stick kann ich dir diesen sehr ans Herz legen. Ich nutze ihn jetzt seit den Osterferien und bin richtig zufrieden. Davor hatte ich mir einen Stick bei Saturn gehohlt, der dann nach wenigen Tagen gleich kaputt war. Aber mit dem jetzt ist alles gut. Besonders zu dem Preis.

Edit: Ich habe mit dem Standardrouter von Vodafone eine immer sehr gute bis hervoragende Verbindung bei 243 bis 300 Mbit/s durch eine Wand (alt Bau) und ca. 5m Entfernung. Und ich hab das Ding auch noch nur an einem USB 1.1 Hub hängen und keine Probleme.


----------



## Timmynator (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Aufbau Update mit Bildern*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> da der Frontlfter stärker sein muss als der Hecklüfter



Warum?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; neues Update mit neuen Bildern*

So und nun nur noch ein paar Bilder bei nacht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich finde das hat was



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Seitenwand



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mal eine kk ausgeschalten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


CPU Kühler



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das Lüfter Trio


Wegen der anderen HW werde ich morgen mal nachsehen und etwas vergleichen.


Der Hecklüfter muss schwächer sein weil ja das Netzteil auch mit die luf aus den case beförtert. Und der Frontlüfter muss stärker sein weil er die Luft ins Case bewegt.


----------



## hirschi-94 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; neues Update mit neuen Bildern*

Schick

Ist der Chipsatz Lüfter eigentlich laut?
Oder übertönen andere Lüfter?


----------



## Timmynator (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; neues Update mit neuen Bildern*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Der Hecklüfter muss schwächer sein weil ja das Netzteil auch mit die luf aus den case beförtert. Und der Frontlüfter muss stärker sein weil er die Luft ins Case bewegt.



Also hast du in der Summe hinten mindestens genauso viel oder mehr Förderleistung als vorne. Na gut, da geb ich mich als Angehöriger der Unterdruckfraktion zufrieden


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; neues Update mit neuen Bildern*

Schick schick. Vorallem wenn ich mir die Schalter annsehe. Elegante Lösung hast du da gefunden. Wenn ich mir da meine so ansehe. Die Beleuchtung sieht auch stark aus...

Die ganzen Kabel könntest du doch hinter dem Mainboardtray verlegen. Oder sind sie dafür zu kurz??


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; neues Update mit neuen Bildern*

Der Chipsatz Kühler ist nicht laut zumindest entfinde ich ihn nicht als Laut. Am lautesten und da stimmen wieder die Internet Tests ist der CPU kühler der nicht runterregelt. 

Die Kühlung an sich ist als gut einzuschätzen. Aber irgendwie will dieCPU nicht mehr als 3,5 GHz machen und lässt sich auch nicht dazu übereden. Bis 3,7 laufen alle Programme Stabil aber nicht Prime Stabil. Das schafen nur 3,5 Ghz

Für die Kabel habe ich nun 2 Ideen. Beide sind denke ich ziemlich gut. Die muss ich aber noch testen. Testen weil ich da noch beleuchtung bestellen will und das mach ich sinniger weise mit der Tastatur Bestellung. Ihr merkt ja der Nobody hat sich für eine Tastatur entschieden. Nobody nimmt eine Microsoft x4 Weil das das einfachste, Günstigste ist und sie von den Maßen her gut hier passen sollte.


----------



## Black_PC (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; neues Update mit neuen Bildern*

Schick mit der Beleuchtung, das Grün wirkt iwie giftig und pass echt gut, ist schon was nächstes geplant ??

EDIT: Hey mein Tastatur Vorschlag wurde angenommen, krieg ich nen Keks ???


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; neues Update mit neuen Bildern*

Naja als nächstes schwanke ich jetzt zwischen Kabel was am nötigsten währe, überarbeitung der Kühlung was auch fast schon wichtig währe, der Laufwerksblende vor dem Laufwerk was nicht schlecht währe, Der verdigstellung der front Beleuchtung was mal interesant währe oder dem Leiser machen des Laufwerks und der Lüfter mittels Vibrationsdämpfer. Sowie der Vorbereitung für den Wlan Stick. 

Nen Keks ? hmmm was solls wenn du ihn haben willst, ich hab zwar die Tastatur schon früher im Auge gehabt aber was solls hier ist dein Keks 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black_PC (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; neues Update mit neuen Bildern*

Mmhh der Keks war gut, aber zumindest hab ich die Tasta hier als erstes vorgeschlagen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; neues Update mit neuen Bildern*

Soooo und weil es sooo lange keine Updates und Bilder mehr gab und Nobody weiß das ihr Updates und Bilder wollt ja da macht Nobody heute noch ein oder 2 Updates. 

Warum Nobody für Nobody verhältnisse so schnell macht ? weil Nobody bald in den Urlaub fährt und ihr sage und schreibe 1 Woche ohne Nobody auskommen müsst.


----------



## Black_PC (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; neues Update mit neuen Bildern*

Wann fährst du denn weg, kannst du denn dann wenigstens dein Modbook mitnehmen und hast da iwo Inet ???

Aber warum gerade heute, wo ich kaum Zeit habe ??


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; neues Update mit neuen Bildern*

Weil ich heute lust habe noch zu modden.
Nein kann ich nicht In sudanesischen Gewässern ist es etwas schwierig eine Internet Verbindung zu bekommen. Und etwas zum modden nehm ich nicht mit. Da auch genügend Strom dort ein kleines Problem darstellt. 

Ach etwas neues noch; Nobody wird vermutlich die CPU austauschen da seine nicht so das wahre ist. 2 stehen zur auswahl naja wenn Nobody verückt wird 3.


----------



## M@rs (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; neues Update mit neuen Bildern*

welche cpus willst du teste?

x4 965 und die beiden 6core oder?^^


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; neues Update mit neuen Bildern*

Ja also das währe so;

965 wahrscheinlich 
1055T vieleicht
1099T man weiß nie.


----------



## hirschi-94 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; neues Update mit neuen Bildern*

Owei...

Kannst du den 955er überhaupt umtauschen?


----------



## L.B. (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; neues Update mit neuen Bildern*

In fünf Minuten kannst du aus dem 955 den 965 machen. Du erhöhst einfach den multiplikator auf x17.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; neues Update mit neuen Bildern*

Naja das geht aber nicht weiter. Mehr als 965 ist dann auch nicht. Und ich hab ihn vor ein paar Tagen erst bekommen und nur die Verpackung geöffnet...


----------



## M@rs (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; neues Update mit neuen Bildern*

würde dann vllt soger den großen  nehmen also 1090xt weil der ebene auch nen offenen multi hat und höheren standarttakt


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; neues Update mit neuen Bildern*

Naja mal sehen zz sieht es wieder etwas besser aus da ich ,6 stabil unter Prime habe.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; mini Update mit neuen Bildern*

Sooo also wollen wir mal Nobody hat ein Update Versprochen und Nobody hält sein Versprechen. 

Also ich hab ja die Beleuchtung beim letzten großen Update schon angebracht. Wirklich ? Nein nicht ganz ich schrieb 4 von 5 und nun hab ich das letzte Teil noch angebracht. Und ich hab davor damit man das blau sieht eine schwarze Platte angebracht. Und an den Seiten soll ein schönes Grün zu sehen sein. Und jo das hab ich bemacht. Leider mit einen na sagen wir mitelprächtigen erfolg. Ich hab zwar das Blau zur geltung gebracht aber nicht das Grün. da muss ich mir erneut etwas einfallen lassen damit das gut aussieht. Das blau wird noch einmal erneut mehr zur geltung kommen wenn ich die Strassteine auf der schwarzen platte anbringe. Aber da ich noch kein Muster so genau weiß hab ichs erstmal gelassen. 

Also muss ich mir noch ein Muster überlegen und noch was wegen den Grün überlegen. Das Kabel verstecken testen hab ich noch nicht so geschaft da ich noch was anderes am PC gemacht habe. (,6 Prime stabil) und was ich gesehen habe gerade mein Board kostet nun 10 € mehr wie als wo ich es gekauft habe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black_PC (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; mini Update mit neuen Bildern*

Die Beleuchtung sieht jetzt noch besser aus, naja dann hab ich wenigstens ein Update mitbekommen.

PS: Kann man nachm übertakten die CPU noch umtauschen ???


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; mini Update mit neuen Bildern*

Ich hab die CPU nicht übertaktet. Das was ich meinte war von einen anderen PC, Die kürzlich von mir bestellte CPU liegt noch gut verpackt in ihrer Verpackung welche nur kurz zum nachsehen aufgemacht wurde. Die hier Verwendete CPU ist von einen Kumpel.


----------



## D3N$0 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; mini Update mit neuen Bildern*

Wieso sollte man eine übertaktete CPU auch nicht tauschen können, meinst du ernsthaft das überprüft jemand, das wäre viel zu Zeitintensiv 

Wenn du unbedingt die CPU tauschen willst dann hol dir noch einen anderen 955, ein 965 macht keinen Sin wenn du sowieso übertaktest. Naja und zu den Hexacores sage ich so viel, wirklich klasse CPUs aber im Moment noch kaum zu gebrauchen, spar dir das Geld lieber


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; mini Update mit neuen Bildern*

Also die Beleuchtung sieht schon Klasse aus. Du könntest die beiden 10cm kleinen an den Seiten hinter der Platte anbringen. Dann würden sie durchscheinen und du siehst sie besser. 

Die CPU umtauschen gegen einen 955 oder 965 macht kaum sinn, da du den schon durchs Übertakten übertroffen hast. Ein Hexa ist da schon besser, da er 2 Kerne mehr hat.(Kannst du da nicht nochmal 2 freischalten??)


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; mini Update mit neuen Bildern*

Mehr als 3,6 bekomm ich einfach nicht hin. Egal was ich mache. nur 3,6 läuft noch stabil. Ich denke das liegt an den hohen umgebungstemperaturen zz die liegen bei 30 ° alleine an den Frontlüfter.

Bei einen 965 denke ich komm ich auf 3,8 GHz wenn ich mir das alles so zusamenrechne.

Naja ein Hexa core bringt nur in Supcom etwas. aber in angesichts des kommenden Bulldocers lass ich das erstmal. Und die aktuellen Hexa cores sind wirklich 6 Kerne da kann man keinen freischalten weil da nichts mehr ist.

Die beiden Grünen kann ich nicht nehmen da Nr 1 oben im Case alles beleuchtet und NR 2 eben hinter der platte ist. Mal sehen.


----------



## D3N$0 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; mini Update mit neuen Bildern*

Der 965 ist ein von AMD "ubetakteter 955", soll heißen die CPUs sind völlig identisch nur hat eben der 965 eine andere Frimeware mit einem Höherem Multi. Da geht auch nicht mehr 
Hm das mit den 3.6Ghz klingt iwie sehr verdächtig, da müsstet du schon eine richtike OC Krücke erwischt haben. Slebt mein alten 940 ging damals auf 4GHz und der war wie mein jetztiger 955 im C2 Stepping, allerindg brauchte der 940 dazu 1.57V was etwas viel ist für 24/7.

Was hast du denn für Temps unter Last, also Prime + MSI Kompuster?


----------



## Black_PC (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; mini Update mit neuen Bildern*

Also du hast selber einen 955 und einen 955 von nem Freund ausgeliehen, richtig ???

Also der Hexacore, den würde ich nicht nehmen, wenn du dir nen Bulldozer kaufen willst, würde ich dir empfehlen einen Athlon II X4 630/635 zu holen, statt dem 955, dann sparst du 60 oder so, die du dann entweder in andere Sachen oder in den Bulldozer investieren kannst, bei dem Athlon kannst du mit etwas Glück den L3-Cache freischalten, dann ist der so gut wie ein Phenom 925.


----------



## rebiirth (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; mini Update mit neuen Bildern*

ich bekomm mein 955be unter lükü auf 3,8 prime stabil...
na mal sehen was ich so reiss wenn die wkü da ist


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; mini Update mit neuen Bildern*



Black_PC schrieb:


> Also du hast selber einen 955 und einen 955 von nem Freund ausgeliehen, richtig ???



Ja genau so hab ich es gemacht da ich aus persönlichen Gründen meinen noch nicht verbauen konnte. Wie gesagt er ist weder verbaut und auch nicht übertaktet. Es wurde nur die Verpackung geöfnet um ihn mal anzusehen.

Bei 1,350 V bekomm ich den 955 meines kumpels auf 3,6 Prime stabil. Wie gesagt Prime Stabil. Ich hatte aber einen P8700 in einen Notebook auf 3,1 Ghz aber da nicht Prime getestet sondern nur zum Zocken genommen. Da gab es nie abstürtze. Also Prime is ne totur für die CPU.

Wie ich das sehe hab ich nun mehrere Möglichkeiten wovon eine mit allen Kompatibel ist und auch gemacht wird.

Ich habe festgestellt das die Umgebungstemperaturen mir vermutlich einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen. Von daher denke ich das es wenn es mal wieder kühler wird mehr machbar sein sollte. An den CPU kühler kann es nicht liegen so war er aus versehen bei der Windows instalation nicht angesteckt und die Instalation lief ohne Probleme durch selbst beim entpacken merkte ich keinen hohen Temperaturen. 

So nun zu den Möglichkeiten.

Vor den Fan des CPU Kühlers kommt in der Seitenwand ein weiterer Kühler rein der Luft direkt zum Fan des CPU Kühlers schaufelt. Dadurch umgehe ich die Warme Temperatur die von der Graka kommt und die CPU sollte Kühler werden. Da der Kühler ja auch geneigt steht.

2. Ich nehme einen 965 und hoffe das der auf höheren Taktungen besser läuft. 

3. Ich nehme einen anderen 955 und hoffe.

Einen Hexacore nutz eigentlch nur bei Supcm was und woanders nicht. Also lass ich das erstmal.

eine andere CPU kommt nicht in frage da ich zwar einen Bulldocer kaufen werde aber ich bin erst dann dabei wenn die ersten gut ein jahr laufen und es keine Probleme gibt. 

Wobei wir reden hier von 4x 3,6 Ghz...


----------



## Gnome (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; mini Update mit neuen Bildern*

Wow - ich find das geil mit der grün/blau Kombination. Gefällt mir


----------



## Ossus (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; mini Update mit neuen Bildern*

Nice
Nur finde ich ist das blau etwas zu stark.

Mfg Ossus


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; mini Update mit neuen Bildern*

Danke Gnome mir gefällt es auch irgendwie. 

Ich muss nur das Grün vorne noch etwas besser hinbekommen und dann passt das auch. Aber ich hab mir neben dem CPU Problem auch noch gedanken gemacht zwecks Kabel (Hab ein Bild mal zu einer Kunstzeitung hingeschickt von wegen Abstrackter Kunst etc.) Jedenfalls Slevven Will ich ja nicht da a zu teuer und es b auch jeder hat. Also kamm mir die Idee. Ich habe hier so Schlauch rumliegen der Passt aufgeschnitten um den Kabelstrang. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber der ist durchsichtig so macht es scheinbar keinen sinn.Wirklich ? Falsch. Es gibt eine kleine Tatsache die man beachten muss. Wenn man den schlauch in Wasser legt wird er milchig. Und das eben Langsam. Und das nicht schlagartig sondern nach und nach.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Jaa richtig mit etwas Timing schaft man es das er noch lichtdurchläsig ist aber nicht durchsichtig ist. So wie auf den Bild. Der vorgang bis er ganz undurchsichtig ist dauert ungefähr 2 Tage. Also leg ich ihn ins wasser warte einen Tag und da ist er passend. Leg ich dann noch darunter blaue LEDs sieht das richtig gut aus und die Kabel sind weg.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; mini Update mit neuen Bildern*

Haha die Idee ist echt gut. Woher die nur kommt.....^^ freu mich schon auf die Umsetzung xD


----------



## Black_PC (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; mini Update mit neuen Bildern*

Die Idee klingt gut, ist vorallem echt mal was anderes als Sleeven, dass mit der CPU ist schwierig, aber ich würde mal probieren, ob du den Prozi höher bekommst, wenn du alle Lüfter auf 100% laufen lässt, weil dann ist der ja kühler und wenn du ihn dann net höher bekommst, liegt es echt an der CPU und du hast wie ijmd schon gesagt hat eine "OC-Krücke"


----------



## Sundog (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; mini Update mit neuen Bildern*

Probier mal neben dem Multiplikator auch den Referenztakt anzuheben. Damit sollen bessere OC-Ergebnisse erzielbar sein.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; mini Update mit neuen Bildern*



Sundog schrieb:


> Probier mal neben dem Multiplikator auch den Referenztakt anzuheben. Damit sollen bessere OC-Ergebnisse erzielbar sein.




Wirklich ? Ich hab mal die gesamte OC seite des Bios Fotografiert. Mit den werten läuft Prime stabil. Ich lass es mal im großen Format damit man es besser sieht. Also ich denke es liegt an den Temps. bei Prime bin ich bei 60 ° und bei 63 schaltete die CPU ab. Ich denke mal mit einen Lüfter der den CPU Kühler mit Luft versorgt und wenn es nicht mehr so Warm ist sollte es auf 2,7 und mehr gehen.


----------



## hirschi-94 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; mini Update mit neuen Bildern*

Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass die CPU abschaltet...

Ich habe meinen Phenom mal aus versehen passiv mit einer H50 gekühlt...da war ich locker bei 70°C.

Hast du die Option im BIOS manuell eingestellt, dass er bei einer best. Temp abschaltet?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; mini Update mit neuen Bildern*

Also eingestellt habe ich nichts das er bei einer bestimmten Temperatur abschaltet. Aber eine Idee währe es das ich mal nachsehe. Aber es ist komisch egal was ich mache ich komme nicht über 3,6 Prime Stabil. 


Achso ich hab da mal wieder was anderes....

Gleich nach den Gewitter


----------



## Black_PC (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; mini Update mit neuen Bildern*

Na da, bin ich dohc mal gespannt, was du für uns hast


----------



## Grilgan (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; mini Update mit neuen Bildern*

So, jetzt muss der Grilgan sich hier aber auch mal wieder melden.. 

Bist ja schon ziemlich weit gekommen in den letzten Tagen  Sieht sehr gut aus. Vorallem die blau + grün Beleuchtung gefällt mir. Und auch die Idee mit dem Schlauch. Das ist mal was anderes als Sleeve. 

Btw. ich habe gesehen, dass du ja jetzt doch nicht so eine Lüftersteuerung mit Touchscreen hast, sondern eine relativ simple. Vielleicht ist das schon ziemlich lange bekannt, aber ich habe es grade erst bemerkt. Finde das gut 

Also weiter so.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; mini Update mit neuen Bildern*

So Gewitter ist Vorbei und auch der obligatorische Strom Ausfall. Und der Grilgan hat sich auch mal wieder gefallen und ihn gefällt auch noch was der Nobody so gebastelt hat. So wie den meisten anderen. Für die neue Idee hat Nobody auch noch etwas passendes gefunden und damit sollte das Grün besser zur Geltung kommen.

Also gibt es nun 


Interpredation des Moddes Aurora


Der Modder Nobody schuf den Modd „Aurora“ 2010. Der Modd würde mit Lackfarbe bemalt und seine Maße betragen 48 x 19 x 42 cm. Heute kann man ihn In Nobodys Heim bewundern.
Es ist eine Aurora am Wald dargestellt.
Das Bild besteht hauptsächlich aus dristen Farben. Das Case, das 3/4 des Moddes einnimt, hat eine aufhellung im inneren, die im gesamten Gemälde rechts oben im goldenen Schnitt liegt. Es ist ein CPU Kühler zu erkenen, der sich auf dem AMD 955 ( inklusive angrenzendes Boardes), ebenfalls im goldenen Schnitt, links von der Mitte, befindet und die Beleuchtung von dem oberen Teil aus beobachtet. Er ist winzig (1/15 des Bildes), doch dadurch, dass er die gleichen Farben wie der Wald besitzt und durch den goldenen Schnit fällt er kaum auf, wirkt harmonisch in das Bild eingegliedert. Er ist im Einglang mit der Natur und der leichte Wellengang verstärkt dies zusätzlich.
Beim Anblick des Himmels, besonders des düsteren, nebligen Grafikkarte, verfällt man einer leicht depresiven stimmung. Durch die Größe wirkt ddie Grafikkarte machtvoll und erhaben. Der Gesamteindruck soll zählen. Es ist die Abbildung der Philosophie eines Modders bzw. eine Abbildung der Natur im Einklang mit dem PC. Daher auch die typische romantische Moddweiße. Das Netzteil stellt die machtvollen, unendlichen Weiten des Universums dar, mit all seiner Kraft, Schönheit und Harmonie. Der Modder wirkt unscheinbar, er ist der Beobachter, der Betrachter dieser Schönheit besessen von seiner Macht. Es ist die Wunschvorstellung jeden Modders von Harmonie, dem einklänglichen Leben von Modder und Technik, doch auch Respekt und Furcht vor dem PC Modding (dies Bedrohliche wird durch das Größenverhältnis von CPU Kühler  – Grafikkarte erzielt).
Auf mich hat der Mod den Eindruck, als ob die Grafikkarte von Technicher Seite her einsam und verlassen wirkt wie ein Eremit, er aber diese Ruhe und Stille sucht und genießt. Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass die Aufhellung am Motherboard und Ram  (/ Hoffnung für den Romantiker) darstellen soll.  
 Vielleicht ist es ein Dialog zwischen Modder/ dem PC und den Bauteilen. Der Mod scheint mir harmonisch, jedoch auch mystisch.


----------



## Black_PC (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; mini Update mit neuen Bildern*

Was soll uns deine Interpretation sagen ???


PS: Könntest du vllt etwas mehr auf deine Rechtschreibung achten ???, nicht böse gemeint, aber teilweise stört es mich halt


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; mini Update mit neuen Bildern*

Auch wenn ich nicht viel zeit habe antworte ich mal.

Das ist bezug nehmend auf den Kabeln und den ausspruch das es wie Moderne Kunst aussieht bezug nehmend. Ich hatte eine alte interpredation aus meiner Schul zeit gefunden und die eben etwas umgeschrieben. Man muss es mehrmals lesen um den Sinn und den Witz zu begreifen. 

Es war mal ein versuch aber wenn es nicht gefällt dann schreib ich eben nicht noch einmal so etwas. Ich kann auch nicht immer so witzige Texte aus den Hut zaubern die allen gefallen. Der Freundin hat es gefallen und die hat auch gelacht. 


Wegen der Rechtschreibung. Falls es noch nicht bemerkt wurde ich habe eine leichte Rechtschreibschwäche. Das heißt ich kann wörter nicht immer so schreiben wie es eigentlich richtig ist da ich es mir nicht merken kann wie sie geschrieben werden. Lesen etc und auch reden kann ich gut und auch behersche ich andere Sprachen aber das richtige schreiben beherrsche ich nicht. In der Schulzeit haben es insgesamt 5 Lehrer Versucht mir das korekte schreiben bei zu bringen. Und keiner hat es geschaft. 

Wer also ein Problem damit hat muss nichts von mir lesen. Und wem es stört muss halt so wie ich damit leben.


----------



## Black_PC (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; mini Update mit neuen Bildern*

Also mir gefällt deine Interpretation nicht so, aber wenn du willst kannst du es trotzdem schreiben.

Also das mit der Rechtschreibschwäche tut mir Leid, aber das wusste ich nicht.

Ich werde natürlich trotzdem dein TB verfolgen, denn so schlimm ist es nicht.

PS: Kannst ansonsten auch mal gucken, für Firefox gibt es auch iwie Rechschreib Add-Ons


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; mini Update mit neuen Bildern*

Warum schreiben ? die steht und ch weiß das sie nicht so ankommt. Also werd ich zur auflockerung nicht noch einmal so etwas schreiben und gut ist. Es war wie gesagt nur ein versuch. 

Solche Addons nutze ich schon es bringt aber leider nicht viel wie ihr vermutlich seht. 


So also die CPU von meinen Kumpel geht zurück zu ihm. die von mir geht zum Händler zurück. 

Warum ? es ist die gleiche Version vom gleichen Herrstelldatum wie wir denken. Also wird meine auch nicht gut sein. 

Nun werte ich also eine andere bestellen müssen. Was für eine weis ich noch nicht.  Als Ergebnis mit den Benchmarks haben wir follgendes herausgefunden;
Prime Stabil bis 3,635 Ghz
Laufstabil bis 3,785 Ghz
Sporatische abstürze unter Win 7 mit 3,8 Ghz
Nobodys Kühlung arbeitet gut da ich mit 30° umgebungstemperatur und 3,6 GHz genau so hohe Prime Temps habe wie andere mit normal Takt und normalen Raumtemperaturen. Allerdings gibt es noch 2 oder 3 änderungen an der Kühlung. Dazu gibt es heute wieder mal sowas wie ein Update. 

Wieder nachdem das gewitter mit dem dazu gehörigen Strom ausfall durch ist.


----------



## Black_PC (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; mini Update mit neuen Bildern*

Man wie oft ist bei euch Gewitter und ich meinte, halt wenn du willst kannst du auch noch mal eine Interpretation schreiben, ich werde sie auch lesen, aber die gefällt mir halt nciht so gut, wie, wenn du von einem Dialog mit deiner Freundinn berichtest.

*@ Prozi*

Eig bleibt so wie du es geschrieben hast, nur 955 oder 965, aber der 965 lohnt sich nicht, da es eig eh nur ein 955 ist


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; mini Update mit neuen Bildern*

So also gewitter ist vorbei Strom war nicht lange weg....

Was hab ich mir also gedacht. Also bei den Tests mit der CPU meines Kumpels hab ich festgestellt das die CPU kühlung zuviel Warme Luft abbekommt. Also hab ich mir überlegt In der Gehäuse Wand einen Lüfter rein zubasteln der der CPU kühlung Luft verschaft. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Lüfter schaufelt die Luft dann direkt zum CPU Kühler der so immer frische Luft bekommt.
Da der Kühler ja schräg zur Seitenwand Montiert ist dürfte das kein Problem sein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 An der anderen Seite des Kühlkörpers wird auch ein kleinerer Lüfter montiert der saugend ist und so die Luft einsaugt. ergo wird der Luftstrom durch die Lamellen erhöt und die Kühlung deutlich verbesert. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder ich neh gleich so einen hier 

Wegen der CPU weiß ich auch noch nicht so genau da muss ich jetzt erst nachdenken.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; mini Update mit neuen Bildern*

Was meint ihr ob sich ein Hexa core lohnt ? also der mit 2,8 Ghz den man anschliesend auf 3,xx bringt ? Oder doch lieber einen 965 in der hoffnung das der bei höheren Taktraten besser läuft ? Oder vlt doch noch einen 955 nehmen ? Ich weiß es nicht.


----------



## kero81 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;die große Frage*

Hi Nobody,
Doppelposts verursachen Fernmodding, also obacht!  Beiträge Editieren nicht. 

Ich würde keinen Lüfter in die Seitenwand montieren, das zerstört den ganzen Airfolw. Versuch doch mal nur einen zweiten Lüfter am CPU KÜhler, vielleicht schafft das Abhilfe...


----------



## rebiirth (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;die große Frage*

955be reicht doch noch völlig  aus und auserdem bekommt man ihn locker auf 3,8 prime stabil mit ner guten kühlung...
hmm, warum gibste nicht lieber ein paar € mehr aus und holst dir ne vernüpftige wasserkühlng #
?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;die große Frage*



GodFatherDie schrieb:


> 955be reicht doch noch völlig  aus und auserdem bekommt man ihn locker auf 3,8 prime stabil mit ner guten kühlung...
> hmm, warum gibste nicht lieber ein paar € mehr aus und holst dir ne vernüpftige wasserkühlng #
> ?




Na genau das ist das Problem. Ich bekomm ihn nur auf 3,6 Ghz Prime stabil. Und bei 3,8 schmiert sie selbst bei Windows ab. Nur bei 3,6 GHz läuft alles stabil. Mehr ist nicht zu machen.

Ja und wegen fernmoding hab ich keine Angst....

Hmmm du meinst der Luftzug wird zerstört ? eigentlich strömmt doch da wieder frische Luft hinzu. Das Problem was ich gerade sehe ist das die Graka zu sehr heizt.


----------



## hirschi-94 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;die große Frage*

So also jetzt habe ich konkrete Frage zu deinem OC...das kann doch nicht sein, dass da nicht mehr geht...

Also welche Spannung liegt an der CPU an?

Wie übertaktest du? Referenzclock oder Multi?

Wie sehen deine RAM Latenzen+restliche Einstellungen aus?

Ram Spannung?

Northbridge Spannung?

Lüfter Einstellung? PWM/Auto/Disabled??


Bitte soweit möglich alles beantworten...


----------



## rebiirth (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;die große Frage*

hast du den vcore schon etwas angehoben ? ^^


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;die große Frage*

Also ja den V core hab ich auf 1,4 Ghz erhöt.

Ich mach am besten mal Bilder vom Bios so kommen keine Missverstäntnise auf. 

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe (es gibt wieder ein Überschriften Platz zu gewinnen wer den lösungstipp gibt.)

Also gleich kommen Bilder


----------



## hirschi-94 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;die große Frage*

Also dann arbeite dich mal langsam auf die 3700MHz zu und erhöhe die Spannung auf 1,45 Volt...
Und dann auf 1,47 Volt sollte das Stabil laufen, kannst du dich an die 3800MHz wagen...
Sollte das dann nicht stable sein, dann auf 1,50 Volt erhöhen...aber ich denke über 1,55 Volt solltest du  nicht gehen...aber Teste erstmal ein wenig...10 Minuten Prime langen da fürs erste locker...


----------



## rebiirth (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;die große Frage*

oha 1,55vcore mit ner lükü kühlung ? ich geh bei meiner lükü kühlung schon nicht über 1,4...
habe ihn aber auf standarttackt laufen da bei ner 9600gt da es eh nicht lohnt erstmals


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;die große Frage*

Diese Konfig läuft nicht stabil. Aber das ist ungefähr das was ich eingestellt habe. Cool and Quit ist noch aus. Wie gesagt 3,6 mehr ist nicht zu schafen.


----------



## hirschi-94 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;die große Frage*

Hmm also ich weiß nicht...aber das Asrock BIOS sieht nicht sehr gut aus...

Also du sagst, dass 1,55 V mit 3600 nicht stable sind??


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;die große Frage*

Also so wie die Konfig hier zu sehen ist läuft Prime ca 5 -7 min. danach absturz.

3600 Mhz laufen selbst unter 1,400 V genauer bei 1,365 V. Das läuft über stunden Prime stabil.


----------



## hirschi-94 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;die große Frage*

Hmm wie hast du die Speicher eingestellt?


Hmm mach mal einen OC Fred auf...ich denke, dass du eine richtig grottige CPU erwischt hast...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;die große Frage*

Weswegen ich denke ich sollte sie Tauschen. Du bist übrigens schon der 3. der das sagt.


----------



## rebiirth (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;die große Frage*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch,
sie haben desletzt ein Montags Produkt erworben du di dum...
fail


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;die große Frage*

Also ich würde auch den Lüfter auch an die Seite montieren. Das dürfe schon etwas bringen


----------



## kero81 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;die große Frage*

Siehst Nobody und schon haben wir rückwirkend deine CPU ferngemoddet. Immernoch keine Angst vor uns??? 

Übrigens komme ich mit meinem 955 Be auch nicht über die 3,6 Primestabil...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;die große Frage*



kero81 schrieb:


> Siehst Nobody und schon haben wir rückwirkend deine CPU ferngemoddet. Immernoch keine Angst vor uns???
> 
> Übrigens komme ich mit meinem 955 Be auch nicht über die 3,6 Primestabil...




Das ist nur ein kleiner Rückschlag, ein zufallstreffer der Rentner gang aus den NobLorRos Altersheim....

Also heute war Nobody wieder nicht untätig. Ich hab den Vcore auf 1,485 Ghz gebracht und 3,8 Ghz eingestellt. Ergebnis Prime schmiert nach 5 min ab. Naja egal für 3D mark reicht es auch wenn ich noch keine screens machen kann da das die PS2 Tastatur nicht mit macht. Und dann hab ich noch meine Graka gegen einer 5870 ja sagen wir ausgetauscht. 

Die CPU geht nächste Woche übrigens zurück aber einen Hexa nehm ich nicht da sich das noch nicht lohnt. Ich hoffe das mein Kumpel diesmal eine bessere bekommt und nicht so ein Montag früh 7,15 Uhr Teil.


----------



## Black_PC (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;die große Frage*

Wo hast du die 5870 her ???

Naja, wenn du hauptsächlich SupCOm spielst und auf 3DMark ausbist, lohnt sich der Hexcore schon


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;die große Frage*



Black_PC schrieb:


> Wo hast du die 5870 her ???
> 
> Naja, wenn du hauptsächlich SupCOm spielst und auf 3DMark ausbist, lohnt sich der Hexcore schon



Ja ähm die lag bei mir so rum.......


----------



## Black_PC (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;die große Frage*

Aso und ich seh gerade, dass bei mir eine 5970 durchs Fenster reinfliegt


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;die große Frage*

Ein Bildschirm Foto kommt gleich. Ich kann leider keine screens machen da das die PS2 Tastatur nicht mitmacht.


----------



## Sundog (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;die große Frage*

Ich würde auch gerne eine HD 5870 einfach so bei mir rumliegen haben. Wobei die würde nicht lange nur rumliegen, sondern schnell eingebaut sein.


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;die große Frage*

*Vermutung* du hast die 5850 Übertaktet?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;die große Frage*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Das ist nur ein kleiner Rückschlag, ein zufallstreffer der Rentner gang aus den NobLorRos Altersheim....


 

Das Denkst aber auch nur Du....

Für Dich haben wir uns was besonderes ausgedacht.....mit diesen kleinen Sticheleien fängt es an....


Das blau/grün sieht nicht schlecht aus....ist mal was anderes...

Mfg


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;die große Frage*



> *Vermutung* du hast die 5850 Übertaktet?



Das hast du gesagt.....



> Für Dich haben wir uns was besonderes ausgedacht.....mit diesen kleinen  Sticheleien fängt es an....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh jetzt hab ich gleich Angst ich *gähn* fürchte mich schon richtig. 
Aber da ihr erfahrungsgemäß lange braucht um von euren Rentner Kahn runter zu kommen und dann noch zwischen den ganzen schrott den Fernmodding Knopf zu finden und zu drücken hat Nobody schon ein Abwehrschild gegen den Fernmodding entwickelt. Den setzt Nobody natürlich nur gegen die Achse des bösen Moddings ein und dann natürlich auch nur für Präventiv ähm Abwehrschläge ein.



> Das blau/grün sieht nicht schlecht aus....ist mal was anderes...



Freut mich wenn es dir Gefällt. Mir gefällt es eben auch. Ma sehen wie die Blaue Kabel abdeckung später noch wirkt.

So und hier der 3D Mark.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hirschi-94 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;die große Frage*

Hmm ich sehe die CPU läuft auf 3800MHz...
Scheinbar stable...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;die große Frage*

Leider nicht Prime stable und du willst nicht wißen was ich alles drehen musste damit ich einen 3D mark durch bekomme. Ich sag nur Vcore 1,5 V...


----------



## hirschi-94 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;die große Frage*

Tja mein 965er braucht für 4,100 GHz auch 1,55 Volt...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;die große Frage*

Für 4 Ghz.... Ich bekomm so gerade so 3,7 Ghz Prime stabil...


----------



## 00p4tti7 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;die große Frage*

Er hat auch ne WaKü


----------



## hirschi-94 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;die große Frage*

So also ich bin der Meinung, dass die CPU so schnell wie möglich den Weg zur Post finden sollte, das hilft nix...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;die große Frage*

Das wird wohl auch passieren. Ich schicke also meine zurück. Der Kumpel dem die CPU gehört und sie nicht beim gleichen Händler wie ich gekauft hat macht das gleiche. Es nutzt ja wohl nichts. Schade eigentlich aber naja. Mal sehen was ich jetzt so bestelle. Aber 1,5 V für 3,7 Ghz Prime stabil ist schon heftig.


----------



## Black_PC (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;die große Frage*

Also wenn du viel SupCom spielst und auf 3D Mark aus bist, würde ich dir schon ne Hexacore empfehlen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;die große Frage*

Das hast du schon einmal gesagt... Nein ein jetziger Hexa Core hab ich nicht bestellt. Ich warte schlieslich auf den Bulldozer. Der soll ab Chipsatz 800 gehen und AM 3 nutzen. Und beides hab ich ja. Von daher warte ich 1,5 Jahre aber dann kommt eine andere CPU in der zwischenzeit muss die reichen die ich bestellt habe. Jaaa ich hab bestellt.

1 Blaues Flexlight was 60 CM lang ist in Blau
2 grüne Leds da ich solche nicht mehr habe
1 Microsoft X4 Tastatur 
1 Wlan stick
1 10 m optisches Kabel
1 AMD cpu

So, Das Kabel ist für meine Heimkino Anlage damit ich den PC damit verbinden kann. Dann heist es COD in Dolby sorund. Für die die meinen ich habe doch keine Soundkarte dann sag ich das Board hat eine eingebaute welche alles unterstützt. (wieder 30 € gespart). Die Leds sollen grün leuchten und sind für die Front da kks zu groß sind. Und ich noch wiederstände hier habe.
Die Tastatur is klar es erschien mir das beste da eine Logitech zu teuer gewessen währe.
Wlan stick weil ich wo der PC steht nur dieses habe und ich kein Lan Kabel ziehen will.
Und das flexlight ist für den Kabelbaum und sollte reichen. 

Wenn ihr links wollt müsst ihr es nur sagen.


----------



## Black_PC (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;die große Frage*

Welche CPU hast du denn jetzt bestellt und den vorgeschlagenen W-Lan Stick oder nen anderen ???


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;die große Frage*

Den AMD 965 hab ich bestellt in der Hoffnung das die besser selektiert werden was ich zumindest nach den Benchmarks und OC ergebnisse ansehend auch meine. Ja und bestellt hab ich den Vorgeschlagenen Wlan Stick. Er wird schon passen da die Quelle nur 7 M weg steht und dazwischen nur 2 Mauern sind.


----------



## Black_PC (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;die große Frage*

Mal sehen wanns kommt und ob es so ist wie du es dir erhoffst

PS: Warum ist es sau oft, dass ich als einziger antworte ???


----------



## hirschi-94 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;die große Frage*

Hmm ich glaube auch, dass die 965er etwas besser zu übertakten sind...
Zumindest bekommt man fast jeden auf 4 GHz
Bin gespannt, was nettes kommt 



> PS: Warum ist es sau oft, dass ich als einziger antworte ???



Hmm also ich finde, dass das ein sehr gut besuchtes TB ist, das auch schon ziemlich viele Hits hat in der kurzen Zeit wo es existiert...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;die große Frage*

Sooo also ich währe mal kurz da. (Im Ort haben wir Feuerwehr Fest und heute war schon erotik show .... Nobody war auch da  Ohne freundin aber mit Kumpels)

Ja kommen sollte es am Mitwoch oder mit etwas Glück am Dienstag.
Und hoffen tu ich auch.

Zum Tagebuch.

Also es ist jetzt ein Monat alt. Angefangen habe ich am 08.05 und heute am 11.06 haben wir hier 936 Beiträge bei 18718 Hits. Und seit ungefähr naja 1-2 Wochen kommen 500 Hits am Tag dazu mal mehr mal weniger. Manchmal sind es schon fst 1000. Also ich bin relativ Zufrieden. Zumal hier auch solche Foren bekantheiten wie Rossentauscher oder 00p4tti7 oder hirschi-94 oder auch Gnome mal was posten. Gut sowas wie die MAin bekomme ich eh nie aber egal ich mach es weil mir es spaß macht. erst wenn keiner mehr hier postet dann höre ich auf.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;die große Frage*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Also es ist jetzt ein Monat alt. Angefangen habe ich am 08.05 und heute am 11.06 haben wir hier 936 Beiträge bei 18718 Hits. Und seit ungefähr naja 1-2 Wochen kommen 500 Hits am Tag dazu mal mehr mal weniger. Manchmal sind es schon fst 1000. Also ich bin relativ Zufrieden. Zumal hier auch solche Foren bekantheiten wie Rossentauscher oder *00p4tti7* oder hirschi-94 oder auch Gnome mal was posten. Gut sowas wie die MAin bekomme ich eh nie aber egal ich mach es weil mir es spaß macht. erst wenn keiner mehr hier postet dann höre ich auf.



Ich fühle mich geehrt xD. Und das obwohl ich auch noch nicht so lange hier sind xD. 

Aha der Nobody guckt sich also Erotikshowas auf Feuerwehrfesten an... 

Glaub mir, du kommst auf noch auf die Main, vllt. nicht unbedingt mit Aurora, aber bestimmt zu 100% mit X .

Dann geb mal weiter Gas hier xD


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;die große Frage*

Ja der Nobody schaut sich sollche shows an aber ich war natürlich nur wegen den Feuerwerk anschliesend dort. Kommentar von einen Feuerwehr mann der neben mir stand 
Feuerwehrmann,, Hauptmann ich fürchte wir haben es mit den Feuerwerk etwas übertrieben"
Hauptmann; Hää ? wiso ihr habt doch nur das vom letzten Silvester genommen oder ?
Feuerwehrmann; Ohhh ähm ja natürlich....
Hauptmann; na gut dann passt das schon. da war ja nicht mehr viel übrig
Feuerwehrmann; Ähm genau (schaut leicht komisch...)
Hauptmann; na dann geb mal das Start Signal
Feuerwehrmann; Ja wenn sie meinen chef
 Nun geht das Feuerwerk los. Erst ein paar kleine und dann wird es immer größer, Naja und dauert 15 min.....
Als es vorbei war klatschen alle
Aber ;
Hauptmann; Ähm ich will ja nichts sagen aber mir scheint das war etwas viel... 
Feuerwehrmann; Ja also wir haben verstanden wir sollen alles hoch jagen, also wirklich alles. Also haben wir alles genommen und verbaut und alles hoch gejagt..
Hauptmann;  ihr wisst schon das das bereits das Zeug für dieses Silvester war ?
Feuerwehrmann; Ja also es kamm uns später auch etwas viel vor.... so nach den 9 Karton.
Hauptmann; man kann ja auch mal fragen ihr Helden, Glückwunsch das Feuerwerk war länger und heftiger als das von der Nachbarstadt vor 2 Wochen. Was die zum 900 Jahrigen Jubeleum gestartet haben.
Feuerwehrmann; Ja stimmt wohl
Hauptmann; ... Und besteht noch irgendeine Chance das noch etwas sich im Depot befindet ?
Feuerwehrmann; naja ich sagte doch wir haben alles verstanden also haben wir alles verbaut und hoch gejagt
Hauptmann; ich brauch ein Bier oder besser nen Kasten soviel blödheit... Ich begreif das nicht... nein.... alles.... (so ging das dann noch ne weile weiter zwischentrinn kamm noch der Bürgemeister)
Bürgermeister; ein sehr schönes Feuerwerk muss ich sagen ich bin angenehm überrascht. Aber wo haben sie soviel Geld her ?
Hauptmann; ja also ...
Feuerwehrmann; wir haben viel gesammelt 
Bürgermeister; na gut (und geht wieder)

Zur info das ganze fand in einen Dorf statt indem 1600 Einwohner wohnen.
die besagte stadt hatte was mit 9000 Einwohner...

Nach der Aktion bin ich mal gespannt was morgen kommt. Morgen soll es ein Überaschungskonzert geben. Na mal sehen wer Auftritt vlt Greenday oder Sum 41 ? Also die Chancen stehen nicht schlecht.

Nichts desto trotz versuche ich morgen (heute) den Stelthmod in der Reihe zu bekommen. Mal sehen wie das dann aussieht.


----------



## D3N$0 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;die große Frage*

Deine unterhaltungen sind immer wieder toll zu lesen und zabubern mir jedasmal aufs neue ein lächeln ins Gesicht 
Neben dem Staelth Mod würde ich mich auch noch an ein anständies Kabelmanagment machen bzw eine Platte oder ähnliches vor das Kabelgewirr bauen.
Ich freue mich auf das was noch so kommt


----------



## 00p4tti7 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;die große Frage*

Juhuuu Niemand macht einen Stealthmod xD.
Sag mal du wohnst nicht zufällig in dem 1600 Seelendorf???


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;die große Frage*

Soo ja also fangen wir mit einer kleinen Berichtigung an es sind 2600 Einwohner und nicht 1600 und die Stadt hat 11000 Einwohner... da hab ich wohl ein paar Einwohner übergangen. Sagen wir einfach mal die wahren im Urlaub...
Und ja in dem Ort wohnt Nobody,Nobody village so zu sagen.

So wegen den Kabeln D3N$0, Das ist schon in Arbeit. Es kommt ein Mattes Rohr drüber so das man die Kabel nicht mehr sieht. Und In dem Rohr verläuft neben den Kabeln ein Blaues Flex light wodurch alles beleuchtet wird. Genaueres findest du irgendwo 2 Seiten weiter vorn. Das Rohr siehst du das habe ich Fotografiert und beschrieben.

Der Stelth mod wird heute noch gemacht. Ob ich es schaffe das Laufwerk noch zu bearbeiten weiß ich noch nicht (heute Überraschungskonzert, ich hoffe immer noch auf Greenday oder Sum 41). Aber die Lüfter und Platten sind trann. 

Aso ich gehöre nicht zur Feuerwehr an. Wenn das der Fall währe währe das nicht passiert. das das Feuerwerk 15 min dauert. Bei mir hätte das 30 min gedauert und es währe bedeutend mehr hoch gegangen. Ich liebe Feuerwerk... solange es nicht mein Rechner ist der das veranstaltet.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;die große Frage*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Soo ja also fangen wir mit einer kleinen Berichtigung an es sind 2600 Einwohner und nicht 1600 und die Stadt hat 11000 Einwohner... da hab ich wohl ein paar Einwohner übergangen. Sagen wir einfach mal die wahren im Urlaub...
> Und ja in dem Ort wohnt Nobody,Nobody village so zu sagen.
> 
> So wegen den Kabeln D3N$0, Das ist schon in Arbeit. Es kommt ein Mattes Rohr drüber so das man die Kabel nicht mehr sieht. Und In dem Rohr verläuft neben den Kabeln ein Blaues Flex light wodurch alles beleuchtet wird. Genaueres findest du irgendwo 2 Seiten weiter vorn. Das Rohr siehst du das habe ich Fotografiert und beschrieben.
> ...



haha ^^ nobodyvillage hört sich gut an ^^. Ich liebe auch Feuerwerk xD.
Na dann halt dich mal ran an das Rohr  und den Stealthmod xD


----------



## Black_PC (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;die große Frage*

Wieder geil geschriebener Text, wie geil, Green Day und Sum 41 sind schon geil.

Na dann halt dich mal ran


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;die große Frage*

Und wieder geht es los, wieder muss Nobody an diesen ding was sich Computer nennt basteln. Warum ? es ist sooo laut und vibriert leicht.

Also hat Nobody gedacht was kann man da machen ? Und ihm kamm eine Idee. Er hat doch mal solche dinger gesehen. Solche hier aber das ist Nobody zu teuer. Also selbst ist der Nobody. Was macht er also ? denken und überlegen und lachen (siehe unten) Aber irgendwann kommt ihn eine Idee. Silikon... Sowas hat Nobody immer im Haus. Aber nicht das normale Sanitär zeugs was weiß ausieht. Nein Aquariensilikon. Warum ?
1. nach einer Weile richt es nicht mehr
2. in schwarz erhältlich
3. leicht zu verarbeiten 
4. fügt sich besser in ecken ein
5. Nobody hat es in rauen mengen da falls mal ein Aquarium ausläuft.

Ergo mal Gesucht, irgendwo hatte Nobody doch noch eine Angefangene Tube liegen was zuwenig war für ein Aquarium aber zuviel zum wegwerfen. und Nobody findet es nach nur 2h suchen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aufgemacht und jo sieht gut aus es ist noch verwendbar und richt auch noch gut nach essig also geht es noch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was macht Nobody nun ? richtig Nobody schraubt alle 2 Lüfter, das Laufwerk raus sowie die Hdd. 
Als nächstes klebt Nobody auf an jeder seite wo die Geräte an das Case liegen Silikon ran. Das in ausreichender Menge so das es ca 3 mm dick ist. Als nächstes heißt es warten damit das zeug trocknet. da ist es gut das Nobody Aquarien Silikon verwendet was schnell drocknet. Also raus mit den Teilen an die Frische luft und trocknen lassen. Nobody muss eh weg. 

Wohin ? zum feuerwehr Fest natürlich. Heute ist große schau übung. Die haben tatsächlich eine Holzhütte gebaut und aufgestellt auf dem Festplatz.
die haben sie angebrannt und die Feuerwehr sollte kommen. Zum löschen. Also angebrannt und die Sirene ausgelöst. Und tatsache die Feuerwehr kam angefahren. Kurz nach dem die Sirene aus war. Die kammen mit Blaulicht von dem 200 m entfernten Feuerwehr haus angefahren und Wollten Löschen. So wie es im Plan stand. Jo nur gab es da ein kleines Problem. Nichts weiter tragisches... Nur hat es angefangen zu regnen (ca 2h zuvor also nicht lange). Und das Holz war auch nicht so 100 % trocken. Naja im endefekt war das feuer aus als die Feuerwehr zum Festplatz einbog..... Fail sag ich mal. Anschliesend gab es dann Hecktische versuche seitens der Feurwehr das Feuer im Gang zu bekommen (hallo ironie). Was sie dann auch noch geschaft haben. Naja als die hütte dann richtig brannte haben sies gelöscht. Bis das aber eintraff mussten die 15 min warten und zusehen wie das Feuer immer stärker war....

Zurück zum Thema. Nobody hat die Platte, das Laufwerk und die Lüfter unter einen Schirm auf die Tarrase gelegt bevor er losgelaufen ist. (Festplatz ist nur 1 km entfernt) Also war es die ganze Zeit Trocken gelegen. Getestet und jo passt fertig zum einbau. 
Also hat Nobody alles eingebaut, mit etwas mehr druck, und passt. Aber da Nobody nicht alles erwischt hat hat Nobody im Case noch die letzten Ränder wo kein Silikon war nach geklebt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Effekt; die vibrationen sind weg, es ist etwas ruhiger und das Rest Silikon ist aufgebraucht. Und man sieht nichts von den Zeug da es ja schwarz ist weswegen kein Rand zwischen Gerät und Case zu sehen ist.

So aber die Blende für das Laufwerk macht auch noch Probleme. Ich hab sie zwar entsprechend angepasst das sie unter der Lüfter steuerung passt. Aber das Festmachen erweißt sich als etwas schwieriger da man die neuen befestigungen sieht und die Alsten etwas kaputt gegangen sind als ich sie vom Laufwerk entfernt habe wo ich die Steuerung eingebaut habe. Also muss ich noch etwas suchen bis ich ersatz gefunden habe. Aber ich habe schon eine Idee wo so etwas liegen könnte ich muss nur noch etwas suchen...

Ach ja Greenday oder Sum 41 tritt nicht auf. Es ist nur so eine andere billig truppe. Die hätten vlt doch nicht alles für so ein teures feuerwerk verbrennen sollen, war der Komentar von meiner Freundin. Die wollen wirklich allen ernstes Volksmusik bringen... Aber Nobody und ein andere ja sagen wir Jungere Bürger haben schon ein Ausgleichs Programm organisiert und da wird Greenday, Sum 41, Boys like Girls und ähnliches gespielt.



Wenn Nobody noch die Teile findet schreib ich heute noch ein Update.


----------



## Black_PC (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Nobody´s Stelth Mod*

Mal wieder sehr fantasievoll, aber iwie, würde ich so etwas, meinem Rechner nciht antun.


----------



## Sundog (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Nobody´s Stelth Mod*

Das erinnert mich an Rock for Rootz. Das ist ein kleines Metalfestival in Nauen (In etwa so groß wie deine Nachbarstadt). Da hieß es am Anfang, dass Amon Amarth kommen sollte. Und Amon Amarth ist nicht gerade unbekannt. Es ist in dieser Szene zu vergleichen mit Greenday.

Aber das mit dem Silikon hätte ich nicht gemacht. Jetzt kauft dir in naher Zukunft keiner mehr das Zeug ab. Und irgentwann willst du es auch nur noch ersetzten und dann verkaufen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Nobody´s Stelth Mod*



> Mal wieder sehr fantasievoll, aber iwie, würde ich so etwas, meinem  Rechner nciht antun.



Versteh ich nicht...



> Das erinnert mich an Rock for Rootz. Das ist ein kleines Metalfestival  in Nauen (In etwa so groß wie deine Nachbarstadt). Da hieß es am Anfang,  dass Amon Amarth kommen sollte. Und Amon Amarth ist nicht gerade  unbekannt. Es ist in dieser Szene zu vergleichen mit Greenday



Ja das kenn ich auch. Zwar nicht aus der Metal szene aber dafür aus der Alternativ szene wo ich normal unterwegs bin. Aber das mit der Gruppe das war schon fast klar, Die wollen mehr das ältere Publikum ansprechen. Naja egal für das ausglech Programm ist bestens gesorgt mal sehen wo mehr hin gehen...



> Aber das mit dem Silikon hätte ich nicht gemacht. Jetzt kauft dir in  naher Zukunft keiner mehr das Zeug ab. Und irgentwann willst du es auch  nur noch ersetzten und dann verkaufen.



Noch ein Vorteil von Aquarien Silikon ist das es sehr stabil und elastisch ist. Das heißt wenn man es nicht mehr braucht dann kann man es einfac abziehen. So mache ich es zb wenn ein Becken undicht wird. Ich schneide die Klebe kanten einfach auseinander mit einen Tepich Messer und ziehe anschliesend das Silikon einfach ab. Das dauert mit schneiden und ziehen für ein 100 Liter becken nur 1h. Und das Silikon ist Rückstandslos weg. 
Auch funktioniert das bei Plaste da ich das schonmal bei einen Filter gemacht habe. Es ist also kein Problem. Und was soll ich verkaufen ?
Das Laufwerk ? das was 10 € gekostet hat ? das was nur CD/DVDs brennen kann ?
Oder die Festplatte? die die ich eh nie Verkaufe aus sicherheitsgründen ?
Oder die Lüfter ? die die auch immer im Case bleiben und nur getauscht werden wenn sie Kaputt sind ? Einfach deshalb weil sie so sehr Laufruhig und Leise sind ?
Oder das Case ? das was sowiso schon extra Löcher hat und auch so schon leicht angepasst wurde ? Und wenn es ausgetauscht werden sollte in einen Büro Rechner umgewandelt wird ?

Ihr seht es gibt keine Nachteile. Und man sieht das Silkon von ausen auch nicht. erst wenn man die Teile abnimmt sieht man es. Aber da kann man es auch einfach entfernen.


----------



## kero81 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Nobody´s Stelth Mod*



Black_PC schrieb:


> Mal wieder sehr fantasievoll, aber iwie, würde ich so etwas, meinem Rechner nciht antun.




Ich auch nicht, macht auf mich keinen Professionellen Eindruck.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Nobody´s Stelth Mod*

Gut das versteh ich nicht... Was soll daran unprofesionell sein ? Es ist eine Alternative zu den Produkten auf den Markt. Und ich werde nicht alles kaufen. So werde ich die Leds für die Front selber einbringen und kaufe keine fertigen. Das ist wohl dann auch unprofesionel ? 

Ehrlich ich versteh da nicht wo das Problem liegt... Zumal ich das zeug ohne Rückstände und Probleme weg bekomme.


Mal was anderes; Was will die Kiste mir sagen wenn sie einen anhalten schrillen Pfeifton bringt ? Und das beim einschlten ? Es kommt nicht immer vor nur manchmal. Auch beim spielen kamm es vor. So pfiff es vlt 10 sek. und die kks gingen aus. Aber das Spile lief weiter.


----------



## Black_PC (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Nobody´s Stelth Mod*

Das klingt iwie komisch.

Ja, iwie das sieht halt net so sauber dann aus.

Aber wenn man es Rückstandslos abbekommt geht es eig noch.

PS: Ste*a*lthmod schreibt man mit ea, nicht böse gemeint, nur Rechtschreibfehler in der Überschirft ind etwas blöd.

Gibt aber auch ne eigene Note


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Nobody´s Stealthmod*

Also das Pfeifen ist komisch. Ich werde mal den Ram auf Fehler Prüfen müssen. Dann wert ich mal etwas bei der Beleuchtung ändern. Ich denke das hilft. Hoffe ich. 

Das wird wieder ein Anschlag Versuch der NobLorRos sein. Aber er ist so gut wie abgewehrt. Echt die lassen nach... Naja ich habe eine neue Preventivschlagwaffe entwickelt die bei ihren neuen Mod eingesetzt wird. Mal sehen das heißt dann Jäger des verlorenen gegangenen laufenden Pcs.... (gut den Titel muss ich noch ändern.)

Wenn ihr mir nicht klaubt bitte ok da mach ich jetzt umgehend Fotos.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Nobody´s Stealthmod*

Und hier sind sie auch schon. Alles Orginal Bilder gerate gemacht.
Wie man sieht sieht man nichts. Wir reden hier auch nur von max 3mm schwarzen Silikons. Soweit ich weiß wird solches Material auch genutzt um genau das zu machen nähmlich solche Geräte zu Dämmen. Nur das es in Formen gegossen wurde und herausgelöst einzeln verkauft wird. Bei mir ist es halt mit den Geräten verbunden und nimmt deren schwinungen in sich auf. Ich habe wirklich kritisch nachgesehen und nichts gefunde. Seht selbst
Unter den Heck Lüfter 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Festplatte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Laufwerk von unten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Heck Lüfter von unten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht sieht man es nicht, Es gibt keine extremen Belastungen auf den Halte schrauben und wo es ist nichts verlaufen etc. 

Ja und wegmachen geht ganz einfach indem mann mit einer cuter Messer Klinge zwischen Silikon und Gerät geht und es so langsam Ablöst. Das geht ohne Kratzer wenn die Klinge scharf ist.

Achso ich für gerate ein Worst Case durch. Also Prime und Fur Mark Parallel. Bisher noch keine Probleme (15 min) also kein Pfeifen.


----------



## Black_PC (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Nobody´s Stealthmod*

Okay, nun glaub ich es dir, dann mach es mit dem Silikon.

Welche CPU benutzt du eig jetzt ??


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Nobody´s Stealthmod*

Ich mein ihr könnt ruhig sagen wenn euch etwas stört ich bin niemanden Böse. Auch wenn euch etwas nicht gefällt nur raus damit ... ich setz euch nur auf die Ignorier Liste und liefere euch den NobLorRos als Fernmod futter aus. 

Nein, Scherz beiseite, sagt es wenn etwas nicht stimmt ich bin der Meinung das wenn etwas nicht stimmt das gesagt werden muss. 

zz nutz ich noh die CPU meines Kumpels...

Am Montag gehen gleich 2 Packete raus eben das meines Kumpels und meins. Meins ist etwas größer da noch die Bescheuerte Tastatur drinn ist. Und ich hoffe das am Mitwoch die CPU da ist.


----------



## Black_PC (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Nobody´s Stealthmod*

Aso okay, ich hatte halt gedacht ihr beide hättet die CPU schon zurück geschickt.

Wieso ist die Tastatur beschuert ?, die ist doch sau geil


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Nobody´s Stealthmod*

Die Tastatur ist das letzte. Ehrlich ich weiß nicht wer so blöd ist so etwas zu bauen. Im Dunkeln sieht man die Tasten überhaupt nicht. Man wird geblendet von der num oder Feststell HDD wenn die an ist. Das Tastatur Layout ist das letzte. Die Verarbeitung der Tastsn ist mehr als schlecht. Einzig das Gehäuse ist gut. Das wars aber auch schon.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wenn du sie so gut findest kannst du sie gerne haben.

Nein die X4 und die CPU kommen erst am Mittwoch. Ich hab sie ja erst am Freitag um 5,30 Uhr bestellt. Erst wollte ich am Donnerstag da hatte ich aber keine Lust so Früh aufzustehen. Hätte ich vlt machen sollen da währe die CPU um 3 € Günstiger gewessen. Aber jetzt kostet siemehr als wo ich sie bestellt habe. Nur Das Board ist um 0,10 € günstiger geworden. 
Was mich aber Nervt ist die Graka. Wo ich bestellt habe hatte Mindfactory sie nicht. Ein paar Tage Später war sie 10 € günstiger als wo ich sie gekauft habe. Aber dafür hab ich beim Ram gespart. was aber fast die Versandkosten frist. Hätte ich also die Graka gelassen und hätte 3 Tage später bei Mf reingesehen hätte ich 10 € gespart.


----------



## Black_PC (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Nobody´s Stealthmod*

Ich hab das mit den Päkchen falsch verstanden, ich hatte gedacht, die Pakete, die zu euch kommen meinst du und nicht die die von euch weggehen.

Weil es ist ja immer das gleiche drin, wenn du net verstehst was ich meine ist es auch net schlimm


----------



## L.B. (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Nobody´s Stealthmod*

Ich gebe dir einen Tipp. Du solltest dir nicht die Preise von Komponenten angucken, die du schon gekauft hast.  

Die Beleuchtung der Tastatur ist wirklich ein bisschen fehlkonzipiert. Besser wäre es, wenn die Beschriftung der Tasten leuchten würde.


----------



## Black_PC (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Nobody´s Stealthmod*

Ach das blaub was man auf dem Bild sieht ist die Beleuchtung ? . . . Ich hab gedacht, das wäre iein Zwischenraum der einfach blau ist.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Nobody´s Stealthmod*



Black_PC schrieb:


> Ach das blaub was man auf dem Bild sieht ist die Beleuchtung ? . . . Ich hab gedacht, das wäre iein Zwischenraum der einfach blau ist.



Ähm Egal was du nimmst, du solltest damit aufhören es bekommt dir nicht.

Also ein Packet geht Morgen raus in dem ist diese Tastatur und die CPU. Anschliesend kommt ein Packet in dem die bestellten Sachen sind. Also die neue CPU, die X4, etwas Kabel, Flexlight und noch ein paar Leds. 

Ja und die Preise schau ich mir schon hin und wieder gerne an. zumal ich meist noch die Sachen Günstiger bekommen habe als wo sie jetzt liegen.
Ja in der Nacht sieht man die Tasten nicht da die nicht beleuchtet sind. Und der zwischenraum schon. Und das Layout ist auch nicht das wahre. Naja mal sehen wie die X4 so ist. Und hoffen wir mal das die 965 besser ist.

Achso bisher hat es nicht mehr gepfiffen. Ich habe gestern worst case durchlaufen lassen. Nach 20 min ist der PC aus gegangen. Klar bei Prime und Furmark parrallel. Aber kein Pfeifen. Auch beim ein und ausschalten nichts. Wer weiß ich hatte den Ram mal kurz rausgemacht. Und anschliesend wieder rein gemacht. Vlt war er nicht richtig drinn. Egal ich werde weiter beobachten.


----------



## Schelmiii (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Nobody´s Stealthmod*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Nach 20 min ist der PC aus gegangen. Klar bei Prime und Furmark parrallel.


Eigentlich sollte der PC auch da nicht ausgehen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Nobody´s Stealthmod*

Hmmm ? Das war Prime und Furmark, Beides zusammen m Laufen und dazu noch Core Temp. Der ist einfach ausgegangen so blub und weg. Das ist schon eine Belastung für den PC.


----------



## Black_PC (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Nobody´s Stealthmod*

Ja, aber unter Belastung sollte der Lahm werden oder so, aber nicht einfach ausgehen.

PS: Mir wäre neu, dass ich iwas einnehme, ich denke die X4 ist schon geil.

Der 965 müsste schon besser sein


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Nobody´s Stealthmod*

ka Ahnung woran das liegt. Es gibt keine Bildfehler. Die Graka liegt bei 65 - 67 ° und die CPU bei Gewohnten 62 °. Und nach ca 20 Min fällt alles aus und das wars. Reboot und es geht wieder. 
Ich lasse gerade nur Fur Mark laufen und das auf Hitze. zz steht die Graka bei 87 ° ohne Bildfehler. Ich denke mal im Case ist zuviel Hitze so wird mir angezeigt 36 ° am Boden des Cases und 43 ° unterm Deckel. eingang liegt bei 30 ° und Ausgang bei 45 °.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Hitze es ist Hitze*

So das Problem warum der PC abschmiert ist geklärt. Den komponenten alla CPU und Graka machen die Temps nichts. So hat die Graka under Hitze Test max 80 ° und die Cpu under Prime 60 °. Aber zusammen wird das Case zu Warm. So sagt dann ein Sensor des Boardes ne mir is zu Warm und blub es ist alles aus. Das Case wird unter dem Parallel Betrieb von Furmark und Prime zu Warm. Selbst wenn man es Angreift merkt man es. Es hat so ca 40°+. ergo muss ich was dagegen machen. So rutscht das Hitze Problem auf der Prioritätsliste nach oben an die 2. Stelle und verdrängt den noch nicht ganz fertigen Stelthmod auf Nr 3. 

Ich versuche was dagegen zu machen mit den Teilen die nächste Woche kommen. Und hoffe es reicht. Das Größte Problem ist der Deckel da unter ihn sich die Hitze staut so wie ich das sehe also muss ich da anfangen. Aber mit dem CPU Kühler Mod sollte es dann funktionieren. Hoffe ich. Ansonsten muss ich den Beleuchtungsmod der Ober seite etwas Vorziehen.

Ach nun Ratet mal was Priorität Nr 1. ist...


----------



## Black_PC (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Hitze es ist Hitze*

Nr 1 = CPU OCen oder so

Wegen dem Wärmestau unter dem Deckel, deshlab finde ich Gehäuse, wo das NT unten ist so gut, denn
1. Das Netzteil suhlt dann nicht in der Hitze
2. zweitenes du kriegst viel besser oben als unten Luft raus.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Hitze es ist Hitze*

1. Nein Falsch ich will doch nicht meine CPU Ocen ^^

Naja ich konnte aber keine 50 € für ein solches Case ausgeben da hätte ich wo anders sparen müssen. Aber ich denke durch den CPU Kühler Mod und evt später durch den Beleuchtungsmod der Oberseite wird sich das Bald erledigt haben, mit der Hitze.


----------



## Black_PC (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Hitze es ist Hitze*

Du hättest nur 10€ mehr für so eins ausgeben müssen, wie das Sharkoon Rebel 9 Pro


----------



## M@rs (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Hitze es ist Hitze*

vllt direkt vor dem netzteil, nen großen led lüfter in den deckel bauen der luft absaugt^^

hmm priorität nr. 1 alles so einstellen das Supercom den speed nicht drosseln muss?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Hitze es ist Hitze*

Das Sharkoon Rebel 9 Pro oder algemein Sharkoon hat mir nicht gefallen. Das was ich jetzt habe ist super nur eben Modding bedürftig dem Ja Abhilfe geschafen werden kann...

Ein Lüfter währe eine Möglichkeit. Aber ich hoffe das das von dem CPU Kühler Mod mit übernommen wird. 
Den efekt davon habe ich übrigens mal kurz heute nachgestellt. Effekt; es bringt wirklich etwas. In wie Weit das auch die Hitze weg schäft weiß ich nicht. Aber Theoretisch sollte es passen. Ansonste muss Wirklich ein Fan dort oben rein.

Das mit Supcom steht auf Nr 4. Supcom läuft schon besser als auf dem Mod Book. Aber noch nicht so 100 % wie ich das will. Die Programme scheinen aber etwas zu bringen. Das Problem ist das die KI viel frisst und da ich eine Mod KI nehme wird das Phanomen nicht verbessert.

Aber ratet ruhig weiter. Denkt dabei immer an Feind Nummer 1 den der ist Überall.


----------



## D3N$0 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Hitze es ist Hitze*

Naja so alles einzustellen das Supcom nicht gebremmst wird ist eig unmöglich, selbet mit 4GHz geht die CPU früher oder später in die Knie, ich spreche aus Erfahrung 
Im MP wird das game sowieso spätestens nach 30-45 Minuten extrem verlangsamt da meist Leute mit den übelsten Krüppel PCs mitspielen 

Hm zu Priorität Nr. 1 will mir einfach nix einfallen, optisches Modding vielleicht?


----------



## Th3 GhOst (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Hitze es ist Hitze*

Priorität Nr. 1: NobLorRos davon abhalten den PC bzw. DHL fern zu modden 
Sind halt der feind aller hier xD
OOOOOOODER
die Freundin ;P

Ich habe garnicht gewusst wie hardware fressend SupCom is.
Kenne das nur von Ancient Wars Sparta
wenn da alle mann mit 500 Leuten los laufen xD


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Hitze es ist Hitze*

Genau Supcom frisst dermasen CPU Power weil es die KI über die CPU berechnen lässt. Und Jeder schuss wird auch über die CPU berechnet. Weswegen eine starke CPU bei Supcom wichtig ist. Naja und die anderen sind meist nicht lange genug am leben um soviele einheiten im Multiplayer zu bauen das es stockt. hehe aber da ist es eher das Problem das die Server manchmal spinnen.

Und Th3 GhOst hat Recht.... 
Einen Gegenschlag hab ich schon geführt und ein Mitglied der Teroristen, ihre eigene Medizin schmecken lassen  Oh das tat gut... So und bald kommt gegenschlag Nr 2. Und irgendwann sind die NobLorRos am Boden.



Edit; Morgen ist das Tagebuch bei 20000 Hits Wahnsinn.


----------



## Th3 GhOst (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Hitze es ist Hitze*

Jaaahahahaha ^^
oh man was bin ich gut


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Hitze es ist Hitze*

Jetzt ist es Zeit abschied zu nehmen....
Es kommt immer einmal die Zeit abschied zu nehmen und nun ist es hier so weit. Sorry aber so wie jetzt kann es nicht weiter gehen. So leit es mir tut tschüs
cpu 


Aus diesen grund ist schluss mit Projekt Aurora 
für die cpu






Mit Projekt Aurora geht es noch länger weiter nicht das ihr denkt... Warum auch immer das es nicht weiter geht.


----------



## Th3 GhOst (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Hitze es ist Hitze*

HEHE nicht schlecht
bin fast drauf reingefallen 
Dann werden wir wohl heute? noch n paar OC versuche sehen oodoer?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Hitze es ist Hitze*

mal sehen ......
Ich muss gerade wo anders meinen Platz verteitigen. Just Cause....

Aber noch einmal für evt. Händler. Das ist nicht meine CPU sondern die eines Kumpels der sie bei Alternate gekauft hat.


----------



## Black_PC (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Hitze es ist Hitze*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es Zeit abschied zu nehmen....
> Es kommt immer einmal die Zeit abschied zu nehmen und nun ist es hier so weit. Sorry aber so wie jetzt kann es nicht weiter gehen. So leit es mir tut tschüs
> cpu
> 
> ...



Net schlecht könnte man drauf reinfallen, aber mir war es klar, dass e sum die CPU geht


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Hitze es ist Hitze*

also ob ein Händler dein TB liest xD
um garantie oder so nicht anzunehmen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Hitze es ist Hitze*

Na man weiß nie....

Ich habe gerate noch etwas an den Einstellungen gespielt und naja nu is was kaputt. Beim Win start funktioniert alles. Bis die Anmeldung abgeschlossen ist. Sobald man die Maus bewegt blue screen. Naja also dachte ich wird wohl die CPU sein. Also Cmos reset. Aber kein erfolg. Also Abgesicherter Modus und ja es geht. Also ist die CPU in Ordnung da Prime stabil läuft und die Graka auch da das Board keine hat. Ergo ist der Treiber hinüber... Also muss ich Win neu instalieren wenn der Treiber nicht runter geht.


----------



## M@rs (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Hitze es ist Hitze*

ja das porblem mit der maus kenn ich noch von vista 

hat mir lange kopfzerbrechen bereitet, und am ende wars nur ein fehler hafter treiber für die maus, die sobald man sie benutzt hat den pc abschmieren lassen hat.

würde einfach mal versuchen die treiber zu deinstallieren, bei mir hilfts meistens und ging bis jetzt auch fast immer


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Hitze es ist Hitze*

Ne Maus wars nicht. 

Also ich wollte die Treiber mir anzeigen lassen. Naja die Option hab ich unter Win 7 nicht gefunden. Also hab ich Im abgesicherten Modu jedes Treiberteil in der Regestry aufgesucht und gelöscht. Auserdem hab ich alles aus den ATI Ordnern gelöscht. Auch die Versteckten Datein. Jedenfalls konnte ich den PC erneut hochfahren und es ging. Nur eben mit der minimalen Auflösung. Also Treiber instaliert und ja geht. Fur mark läuft stabil durch. Also war es der Graka Treiber nichts weiter wichtiges. Aber mit Benches wird jetzt nichts mehr ich will die CPU nun verabschieden.

Ach und heute hat es wieder Gebiebt. Jetzt weiß ich wer es war. Es war das Netzteil. es hat gebiebt, Die Case Lüfter und die kk gingen aus und der Rechner an sich lief weiter. komisch....


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Hitze es ist Hitze*



Schelmiii schrieb:


> ähm, was soll der spam?




Welcher Spam  

Das kleine Problem wurde freundlicher Weiße von Mod MalkavianChild85 beseitigt. Ja ich weiß es ist ein NoblorRos aber auch ein Mod. Und er war der einzige den ich Auftreiben konnte.

Also danke nochmal MalkavianChild85 auch wenn du ein NobLorRos bist.


edit; post löschen gibt es nicht Schelmiii...


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Hitze es ist Hitze*

Das Pfiepen im Netzteil hab ich auch öfters... ich denke das sind irgendwelche Spulen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Demongtage*

Ne Also wie Spulen fiepen klingt das nicht. Das ist ungefähr der Ton wenn man zb den Ram nicht Reinmacht. 

Ich hab gerade die CPU ausgebaut. Wie ? Bilder ? no Problemeo



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Noch mit CPU



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja es sieht eng aus mit dem CPU Kühler.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber es geht denoch

Naja Anschliesend hab ich sie wieder gut Verpackt und die geht Morgen zum Kumpel und übermorgen zurück zu Alternate. Meine dagegen geht morgen schon zurück. 

Und ich war gerade beim Händler schauen. Ja da steht jetzt das die das Geld haben aber der Wlan Stick und der ein Case Fan ist nicht verfügbar und wird am Mitwoch geliefert. Und das ist das Problem. Wenn sich das noch mehr Verschiebt muss ich Die Lieferung umgehend stornieren. Oder zumindest Teilweise. Da ich es sonst nicht mehr annehmen kann.


----------



## Black_PC (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Demongtage*

Ähh blöd das mit dem nciht lieferbar

PS: Das eine Bild, was unten in klein ist, hast du oben nicht eingebunden


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Demongtage*

Ja das war ein Bild was gar nicht online sein soll. 

Ich hatte gerade etwas mit Mf gechattet. Das war wieder komisch. Und das ging so von sich;

Nobody kamm heute Heim und machte das Modbook an. (Aurora geht komischer weiße nicht und ich weiß nicht wiso....)
Jedenfalls hat er E-mails gelesen und da war auch von Mf was dabei. Ok nicht das was ich hören wollte also geantwortet und gleich mal nachgesehen wie der Stand der Dinge ist. Und what  der Wlan Stick ist nun ab 17.06 lieferbar  Also wieder der Antwort Email geantwortet wie es so aussieht und die haben es bestätigt am 17 und ersatz oder etwas ähnliches gibt es nicht. Also wieder geantwortet wegen etwas anderes und wegen stornierung angefragt. Und ca 2 min nachdem die Mail raus war bing kamm ne Mail das alle Teile inkl Wlan sind da und werden gerade für den Versand vorbereitet. Ergo wenn das Packet heute raus geht kommt es am Donnerstag an. Aber das mit den Lieferterminen kenne ich irgendwo her. Mit den Board war es das selbe erst hatte es sich um 2 Tage noch verschoben und dann am selben Tag kam eine Versandmail. Naja hauptsache es kommt und ich kann am Wochenende alles Testen. 

Achso noch 2 was organisatorisches.
1. Heute vlt ein neues modding Update
2. Wünscht ihr euch etwas anläslich der 100 Seite des Tagebuchs ? Ja richtig innerhalb von 5 Wochen sind hier irgendwie 100 Seiten zusammen gekommen bei durchschnittlich 600 - 800 besuchen pro Tag meist noch mehr.


----------



## Black_PC (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Demongtage*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Achso noch 2 was organisatorisches.
> 1. Heute vlt ein neues modding Update
> 2. Wünscht ihr euch etwas anläslich der 100 Seite des Tagebuchs ? Ja richtig innerhalb von 5 Wochen sind hier irgendwie 100 Seiten zusammen gekommen bei durchschnittlich 600 - 800 besuchen pro Tag meist noch mehr.




Wie wäre es mit einem Riesen Update demnächst oder so.

Freut mich, dass es jetzt doch schon jetzt rausgeht


----------



## kero81 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Demongtage*

Selber Schuld, wer gegen NobLorRos schiesst muss mit konsequenzen rechnen!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Demongtage*



kero81 schrieb:


> Selber Schuld, wer gegen NobLorRos schiesst muss mit konsequenzen rechnen!




Hmmm also mal so theoretisch nachgedacht. Wo ich bestellt habe war mir klar das es am Mittwoch rausgeht. Jetzt geht es vlt heute noch rauß, ergo ist das - 1 Tag also gut für mich. Die Teile sind aber im Shop noch nicht offiziel da aber für mich werden sie gerade vermutlich in den Moment verpackt. Hmmm also auch wieder gut. Dann die Preise. Alles ist teurer geworden. auser der Wlan Stick de ist 1. € günstiger. Aber dafür sind die anderen Teile 1-2 € teurer geworden also auch wieder gut für mich. Hmmm also währe das ja so als ob NobLorRos für den Feind Nr1. Ferngemoddet hat. Hmmm Leute da muss ich wohl Danke an NobLorRos sagen.... Muhahahaha Fail NobLorRos ganz großer Fail sag ich mal. Und wieder sieht man NobLorRos ist nicht mehr das was es einmal war. Die sind Alt und einfallslos und werden einer nach den anderen fertig gemacht. Von Nobody  


Hmm ich denke ein Update auf der 100. wird es geben das ist eine gute Idee.


----------



## D3N$0 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Die Seite 100*

Hehe gut so, sie haben auch versucht mein bestellte 5870 fern zu modden jedoch hat UPS wohl einen Moddingschutz an Bord, vorhin kam die mail das das Päckchen auf dem Weg ist, d.H morgen bei mir 

Ich will für die 100. Seite ein fettes Update sehen und sobald die Kiste läuft muss sie OCed werden bis die Bude raucht


----------



## 00p4tti7 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Die Seite 100*

Also ich glaub ja nicht, dass du auf der 100. Seite ein Update bringst .... wenn hier noch ein paar Antworten biste auf 101 xD


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Rückblick update zur 100*

Nobodys Riesen super duba Update zum 100 Seite.


 Also erst mall sagt Nobody Danke für die vielen Kommentaree die mir sehr geholfen haben. Und ich hoffe es werden immer mehr damit wir hier bald Nr. 200 haben. Von dem was da auf euch noch zu kommt schaffen wir das locker. Auch cool findet Nobody die 800 Hits und mehr die hier jeden Tag dazu kommen. So langsam wird das Tagebuch hier zu einen Giganten. Und deshalb hab ich mir gedacht macht Nobody eine Zusammenfassung der letzten 100 Seiten und macht ein Best off. Und ab geht’s Ich hoffe ihr habt Zeit.....


 Wie ging es los ?
 Naja es starte eigentlich mit den fast ende des Projektes ,,Mein Mod Book“ Zumindest war das ein Auslöser. Nobody spielt gerne müsst ihr wissen,nicht nur mit der Freundin, sondern auch PC Games. Und eines davon ist die schuld an Aurora zu zu schreiben. Das wäre dann Supreme Commander (1) Trotz das es schon relativ alt ist kann es Nobody noch nicht zufrieden stellend Spielen. Ergo muss dagegen was gemacht werden. Nobody brauchte ein Quad Core und beim Mod Book war das leider nicht mehr möglich. Also ein neuer PC muss her. Ja und der Alte war auch etwas kaputt gegangen. So aber was bestellen ? Ja und genau darum ging es so in den ersten 45 Seiten. Zuerst wollte Nobody weil er sparsam ist nicht viel ausgeben


 Der erste Voranschlag sah so aus;
 Gehäuse und nen Netzteil ca... 50 €
CPu 100 €
Ram     75 €
Graka 100 € 
Laufwerk ca.nd ca 20 €
Festplatte 50 €
Motherboard 50 €
----------------------------
macht 445 €  


 aber nicht lange;
 CPU 125,85 € - AMD Phenom II X4 945 mit 3 GHz und 6 MB
RAM 95,08 €- Kingston Value DDR3-1333 CL9
Graka 131,94 - ATI 4870
Festplatte 47,39 € - Western Digital WD6400
Motherboard 50 €
Laufwerk sind 10,93 € - Samsung SHD163B schwarz
Gehäuse und nen Netzteil ca. 50 €  



 Also braucht Nobody mehr Geld. Dabei kamm es zu folgender Überlegung in Nobody


Spoiler



hmmm 50 € mehr...... 
Die Verlockung ist groß....
Nein Nobdy darf nicht.... 
Argh Nobody will..... 
nein Nobody darf nicht...
mein Schatz hat es verboten....
Nobody braucht nur 50 mehr nein... 
Nobody darf nicht... 
Nobody will doch...
Nein.... Schatz sagt nur 500 deshalb nur 500
aber....
nein du darfst nicht...
denk an die Katze....
OK..aber 40 € ...
Katze...
OK..
Und was dudelt hier so komisch...
das ist Stimme Nummer 3. die spielt gerade Tetris.


 

 Aber irgendwann rang Nobody sich durch und fragte Freundin so  


Spoiler



Nobody und freundin sitzen im Auto

 Nobody jo ich muss mit dir reden 
 Freundin Was ist den ? <-- leicht panisch 
 Nobody Öhm ich will wieder was Modden 
 Freundin .... Hast du nicht vor kurzen dein book gemoddet ? und das ist  doch auch noch nicht fertig oder ? <-- leicht erbost 
 Nobody ja <-- verlegen 
 Freundin ja dann mach es erstmal fertig <-- noch böser 
 Nobody naja es ist doch fast fertig es ist nur noch die bodenplatte in  der ich noch die Löcher rein machen will. 
 Freundin ja und ? Da willst du schon wieder modden ? Was den da dein  Auto ? Vergiss es !! <-- GEFAHR !!! 
 Nobody nee nich das Auto Ich will nen PC basteln. <-- leicht panisch 
 Freundin na klasse noch so ein Teil rumstehen. Nochmehr wo rum ich  saugen muss <-- jetzt hat Nobody sie 
 Nobody hm in den letzten Monaten hab glaub ich nur ich gesaugt <--  BÄÄM 
 *ein kurzes schweigen*
 Freundin Und wieviel soll der Spass Kosten ? <-- leicht verlegen 
 Nobody naja so 500 € <-- ganz vorsichtig 
 *ein noch längeres schweigen*
 Das das ne menge asche is weist oder ? <-- Das Gefahrenlevel steigt  trastisch 
 *ein noch längeres langes schweigen*
 Nobody ja <-- dumme Antwort 
 Freundin das musst du selber wissen ob du das willst, bei 500 € gehts ja  noch. <-- Vorwurfsvoll 
 Nobody jaaa und genau darum geht es ..... <-- noch ein Fehler 
 Freundin NEIN 500 € nicht mehr. Und deine anderen PCs ? was is mit denen  ? <-- triumfierend 
 Nobody ^^ ja der eine ist von 2000 klasse, Und der andere is der Server  auf dem du zugreifst wenn du Musik hören willst oder sie auf nen MP3  Player lädst. Also nichts zum zocken. <-- schwein gehabt 
 *mal wieder schweigen*
 Freundin naja also wieviel willst du zusätzlich ? <-- Augenverollend 
 Nobody 100 € <-- nen Versuch ist es Wert 
 Freundin sonst gehts dir noch gut ? Als ich das letzte mal schuhe  gekauft habe durfte ich auch nicht die schwarzen mitnehmen. <--  Warning incoming tactical nuclear strike !!! 
 Nobody ja schuhe schau mich an mir reichen 2 paar und fertig und du ?  wie viele hast du noch mal ? 30 ? <-- Jetzt aber !! 
 Freundin 28 !!! und das is was anderes... <--Treffer 
 Nobody ach ? Wie war das gujie oder wie das zeug hies ? Wie oft hast du  sie an gehabt ? <-- Gegenschlag 
 *es schweigt vor sich hin*
 Freundin Naja aber 100 € mehr sind 600 € <-- oha das letzte aufgebot 
 Nobody Ja aber nen Rechner kann man aufrüsten und viele haben 2 Systeme  nen book für 500€ und nen Rechner für 1000 € <-- Siegessicher 
 Freundin ja schon klar, nur bei dir wär es dann umgedreht <-- Sucht  dringend eine Lösung 
 Nobody jo aber in der summe... <-- Gewinner 
 Freundin Na gut 50 € Aber da sind die Modding Materialien mit trinn und  ich darf die Farbe bestimmen. <-- Kompromissbereitschaft zeigen 
 *mal wieder ruhe*
 Freundin sonst vergiss es und wehe es läuft nicht SupCom auf großen  Karten flüssig drauf. <-- Drohend 
 Und wag es ja nicht die storry vor dem Sommerurlaub anzufangen <--  ohh jetzt hat sie mich 
 Nobody na gut <-- was man hat hat man 

 Ergebnis;  Freundin 4 : 4 Nobody 

 Freundin ach und ich bin schw...
 Nobody neeeeeeeeeein 
 *nach ner Zeit*
 Freundin nee war nen witz 
 Nobody .... <-- uf schwein gehabt


 

 Irgendwann hatten  wir dann diese Kombi

CPU 130,46 € - AMD Phenom II X4 955 mit 3,2 Ghz und 6 mbMMMMMMMMMBRRAM G.GGGGGGGGG. SkillT DDR3-1333 CL9
Graka 127,90 € - ATI 5770 
Festplatte 39,59 € - Caviar Blue 500 GB
Motherboard 49,33 € - Asus M4N68T NV-GF630a AM3 ATX 
Laufwerk sind 10,93 € - Samsung SHD163B schwarz
CPU Kühler 17,85 € - Scythe Katana
Netzteil 47,97€ - ATX be quiet pure Power
Gehäuse caca.6,44 €
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
542,41 €  Gesamt


 Und was Nobody mindestens machen wollte stand dann doch recht bald fest


Spoiler



Verfahrensbeschreibung 137946 Aktenzeichen M 3

Der Modder (ferner der Verrückte genannt) hat vor am besagten Gegenstand folgende Änderungen vorzunehmen. Alleine das Vorbereiten dieser Tat widerspricht dem § 921 des BMG
Der Verrückte plant dies durch vollgende Maßnahmen durchzuführen.

1. Integration einer Untergrundbeleuchtung.
2. Integration eines Windows
3. Integration externer Leuchtstreifen am hinteren Teil des Gehäuse
4. Integration vorderer Leuchtmittel.
5. Integration eines Leuchtmusters auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite des Windows
6. Integration einer leuchtenden Kabelordnung
7. Integration eines Displays auf der Oberseite des Objektes
8. Integration Diverser Steuerungs- Möglichkeiten
9. Integration eines größeren Austausch Systemes für Daten
10. Integration diverser anderer klein teile 
11. Bemalung der vorderen Blende mit einen Muster.

Motiv;
Der verrückte ist bestrebt durch äußere Änderungen des Objekts sich und sein Arbeitsobjekt von dem allgemeinen PC Benutzer und dessen Arbeitsobjektes abzuheben. Um auf illegalen treffen gleichgesinnter aufzufallen und dadurch die Chance zu erhöhen weitere Illegale Aktivitäten wie sogenanntes COD oder CSS zocken mit Erfolg Durch führen zu können. Weiterhin ist der Verrückte bestrebt seine ihn umgebenden Räumlichkeiten zu verschönern. Es wird vermutet das hinter dem Einzelmodder eine Vereinigung steht welche sich Comunity des Forums PCGH nennt. Diese Organisation ist für viele verschiedene Verstöße gegen das BMG schuldig jedoch konnte sie bisher nicht ausgehoben werden.

Erklärung PCGH;
Diese Organisation besteht aus 2 Teilen 
Der Print Abteilung welche auf den nationalen Kiosk und Abo Markt Vertrieben wird.
Und der Online Abteilung speziell des Forums. Neben den darin vertretenen Spontan Moddern ist auch eine Splittergruppe vertreten welche besonders oft gegen das BMG verstößt. 

Änderungen an Rechenobjekten die der Unterhaltung der eigenen Person und dritter durchgeführt werden verstoßen gegen § 137 Absatz 7 des BMG und § 172 Absatz 2 des BMG Das Vergehen gegen diese Gesetzee ist mit 3 Jahre modding zubestrafen.. Des weiteren besteht hier eine besonders schwere schuld da vermutlich weitere Personen angeregt werden es dem Verrückten gleich zu tun.
Um diese Moddtat zu beweisen ist es unbedingt erforderlich das das besagte Projekt weiterhin Verfolgt wird und nicht außer acht gelassen wird.
  Zitat:
  	 		 		 			 				§ 921
Das  				vorbereiten einer Moddtat ist zum Schutz der Allgemeinheit der 				Rechner nicht gestatte.  				
 			 		 	   Zitat:
  	 		 		 			 				§ 137 				Absatz 7 des BMG
Das verändern eines Rechenobjektes zur 				Belustigung der eigenen Person oder dritter ist nicht gestattet  				
 			 		 	   Zitat:
  	 		 		 			 				§ 172 				Absatz 2 des BMG 
Die Integration nicht benötigter 				Gegenständen in Rechensystemen für die optische Aufwertung des 				Rechenobjektes verstoßen gegen die Grundsätze der Regierung und 				sind aus diesen Grund nicht gestattet.  				

Begriffserklärung
BMG; (Bundes  Modding Gesetz) Am 01.01,2010 eingeführt um die stetig wachsende Anzahl an Moddtaten entgegen zu treten. Es beschreibt die erlaubten Änderungen die Ohne aufsichtsführende Organisation von den einzelnen Individuum durchgeführt werden dürfen (keine)

BMV; (Bundes Modding Vereinigung) Überwacht das BMG und legt die Urteile fest die verhängt werden falls das BMG gebrochen wird.

Falls dieses Dokument nicht für sie bestimmt ist, ist es ihnen untersagt es zu lesen. Sollten sie es doch tun sind sie aufgefordert sich umgehend bei der BMV zu melden.


 

 Aber dann kam der Hammer etwas unerwartetes und Diabolisches. Die Hardware wurde Teurer. Also hieß es warten und hoffen. Ein Fehler wie sich noch raus stellen wird.Denn anstatt Günstiger wurde es immer Teurer. Irgend  wer hat da was dagegen gehabt das Nobody Geld sparte. Aber am 16.05.2010  ging es los... ein Live shopping startete. Genau um 00:01 Uhr Also Nobody sagte was er gerade in den Warenkorb legte und was er dabei denkt. Leider musste Nobody schnell weg was er zuvor nicht wusste also war es leider unterbrochen das Live Shoping. Aber als Nobody wieder kamm machte er alleine weiter das war dann so gegen 3.00Uhr...


Dabei bestellte er letztlich folgendes;   Scyhte Katana 3 CPU Kühler  
 500 GB HDD
 LG Laufwerk
 530 W Be Quit Netzteil
 Midgart Gehäuse  
 Und ein Motherboard was sich später noch als kleiner Fail und dann doch nicht entpuppte.
 Insgesamt war Nobody nun bei 205,28 €


 Anschließend ging es noch etliche Zeit um die Lüftersteuerung
 Aber irgendwie ging das nahtlos und die Graka Diskussion über was sich als bedauerlich herausstellte Bedauerlich für Nobodys Budget.... da aus  einer 46xx eine 5770 und später eine 5850 wurde.

 In der Zwischen Zeit am 19.05 kamen auch die Bestellten Teile an.
 Aber dann kamm es wumm in Form von hirschie der verkündete das es mit Cf nichts wird da das board nicht genug Lans auf den 2. PCI hat. Also wieder entscheiden Board behalten und ne 5850 nehmen oder anderes Board was Cf hat und eine 5770 nehmen. Nach langen überlegen und abwägen und Überlegen hat Nobody die 1 Version genommen. Also Board blieb und 5850 kommt dazu.... Naja es kommt immer anders besonders bei Nobody.
 So bekam er recht bald ein freies Budget von Freundin zu gesagt. Allerdings hart erkämpft... Was auch viele Opfer mit sich brachte. Wie zb mit mehreren  Weiblichen Wesen Einkaufen gehen. Und nicht nur einkaufen nein auch noch  etwas schlimmeres... In Schuh Läden gehen.

 Irgendwann kamm dann jemand auf das Board zu sprechen und Nobody fragte etwas und suchte munter mit.. Merkt ihr Was ? Richtig ein Board ist doch schon da... Aber das hat Nobody erst einmal etwas ja vergessen. Also ging es munter so 15 Seiten Lang um diverse Teile aber im zusammenhing mit dem Board bis ja bis Nobody Krank wurde;


 Ja was ist passiert ?


Spoiler



Heute steht nobody auf, Alles ist super  leicht bedeckt draußen,der Wecker hat den Wandwurf überlebt (er nähert sich den Rekord)
Jedenfalls gefrühstückt Zähne geputzt halt das was Nobody jeden früh macht.
Naja anschließend fährt Nobody zum Tagewerk. Schön hat er sich dort rein gesetzttttt inxs Nobody mobil, ne CD ausgesucht (Greenday) Und losgedüst. Angehalten zurück gefahren, weil freundinn vergessen.
Nach ner nen paar km hat Nobody freundin bei ihren Tagewerk rausgesetzt und sich anhören müssen ,, wehe du vergisst mich heute Abend. Dann kannst du dich um nen Pflegeplatz hier bewerben (Wir standen vor einen Altersheim wo sie arbeitet, als Pflegerin)
So Nobody fährt also weiter und hey was ist das hab ich was komisches gegessen ? Warum tut der Bauch so verkrampfen ? Naja egal nur die harten kommen in den Garten also weiter gefahren zum Tagewerk. Dort angekommen gings immer weiter mit den Schmerzen aber egal...
Nach ner zeit wurde das licht immer dunkler und die schmerzen immer größer also ist Nobody zum clo getigert zwecks mal etwas Auslauf und frische Luft. Unterwegs noch nen kumpel getroffen und gequatscht da langsam die schmerzen weniger wurden. 
So aber es wurde schnell dunkel. Also sagte ich zu des Kumpels Begleitern ,, hey welcher von euch Affen hat das licht ausgemacht ? "
naja und plötzlich lag nobody auf dem Boden und irgendwie tat der bauch wieder weh. Also ist Nobody aufgestanden und is zum clo gegangen. die 3 anderen haben aufgepasst. So dort angekommen dachte Nobodx sich ,, Was hat ich gleich heute früh gegessen ?, gleich mal nachsehen" denn es kamm gerade hoch. Anschließend dachte Nobodys CPU das sie ein reset braucht. Als Ergebnis wachte ich wieder aufm Boden auf. (Zeit weiß ich nicht mehr soll laut 3er aussagen nicht viel gewesen sein.) Aber etwas war anders. Neben den Bauch tat nun auch der Kopf weh. Welcher Trottel baut eigentlich aufm clo nen Waschbecken hin.
Nach dem Nobody nun wieder aufm Damm war und die Bauchschmerzen erträglicher wurden, sah Nobody keinen Sinn mehr noch länger beim Tagewerk zu bleiben. Also hat Nobody sich verabschiedet und ist mit den Nobody mobil heimgefahren. (so ca 50 km aber ohne Musik) 
Daheim angekommen musste Nobody von seinen Taten der Freundin berichten. Als Antwort kam ,, du bist bescheuert." Aber sie hat den Essen auf Rädern angewiesen Nobody was leichtes zu bringen. Und das hat auch geschmeckt nur konnte ich es nicht lange behalten. So und nun liegt Nobody mit dem Modbook im Bett liest und schreibt im PCGH Forum und freut sich das die Schmerzen weniger werden und die Freundin ne mitfahr Gelegenheit gefunden hat. Und heute Abend darf Nobody sich anhören das es gefährlich war etc und das sonst was hätte passieren können. Aber dafür werde ich gesund gepflegt bis morgen.


 

  Irgendwann kamm es dann dazu das Nobody sich entschieden hat. Er schickt das Board zurück und nimmt ein anderes Boad. Im Forum sagte er aber nur das es  eine Überaschung gibt Die Leser sollten ja auch etwas zu raten haben  nicht das es langweilig wird.
 Jedenfalls entschied  sich Nobody alleine und ohne Seitenlanger Diskussionn noch für G.SkillRAM.. Das kam aber alles erst nachdem bemerkt wurde das Nobody schon ein Board hatte und der 2. Live Einkauf durch war. Der fand am 29.05 um 00,01 anfing.
  Hier gab es eine Überraschung MF war nicht mehr die günstigsten.So bestellte nobody bei 2 Shops einmal MF und hoh. Während des Live shopings viel noch eine Fermi in die Auswahl was aber wieder verworfen wurde bis es letztlich so aussah;
 hoh
 5850 von Saphire mit  rev 2  
 G. Skilll RiJaws 4GBb


 mf
 AMD 955
 Scyhte Slipstream Lüfter
 Scyhte Lüfter Steuerung
 und ne Tastatur was ein Fehler war...


 Und das wahren die ersten 50 Seiten im Grob Durchgang.


 Bis die Hardware eintraf gab es Ideen zum Modden und Nobody testete sich in Stealthmod. Was ja sagen wir erstmal etwas sinnlos war da die Lüftersteurung die über das Laufwerkk kamm nicht so wirklich mit den Stalthmod passte. In diesen Zeitraum hatte ich auch ne nette kleine Eingebung anlässlich der ersten 10 k hits. Die Lautete so; Hey 10000 Hits und 50 Seiten. Wenn das so weiter geht wird das bald das Tagebuch mit den Meisten  Antworten, Rechtschreibfehler,Fails und Bildern.
 Hier kamm auch ein Interessanter Vorschlag von mehreren Lesern. Der besagte das man daoch eine Platte vor der Front setzen könne und diese indirekt beleuchten kann. Aber aus Kostengründen hat Nobody das abgelehnt und auserdem war er nicht so richtig begeistert davon. Aber wie immer gilt was nicht ist kann noch werden. Zur info wir befinden uns auf Seite 63. Hier kündigte ich eine Überraschung an und die beleuchtungs- Farben wurden Festgelegt. (Grün,Blau).Irgendwann erriet jemand das die Überraschung ein anderes Board ist. Und später wieder jemand anderes was  ich mir ausgesucht habe aufgrund der Board Diskussion ein paar Seiten vorne weg. Nämlich ein Board was minimal teurer ist nicht viel nur so 83 €.... Dafür hat es so kleine Spielereienn wie 4x USB 3, 3x PCIe (2x 16 Lans, 1x8) hat. Das andere Board ging wieder zurück. Das neue Board (Asrock 890FX Deluxe 3 ) Wurde dann am 01.06 Bestellt. Zusätzlich kammen noch ein paar kks  mit.  
 Am 02.06 kamm auch schon die erste Bestellung von hoh also der Ram und die Graka welche sich als etwas größer herausstellte als gedacht. Und  weil es so schön war mit den Auspacken kamm am 03.06 das Packet von Mf mit den ganzen anderen Rest auser eben das Board. Also CPU,Lüftersteuerung,Case Fan und die Tastatur.
 Die Tastatur war aber nicht so das Wahre und wurde deshalb erstmal weg gepackt.Und weil Nobody die Deutsche Post nahe liegt und er nicht verantworten kann das die Arbeitslos werden kam am 04.06 auch schon das Board an Sowie die Beleuchtungselemente.. Und richtig.... Es kommt wie es kommen musste. Das unvermeidliche traf ein. Nobody baute seinen PC zusammen.Mit den Teilen die ihr hier seht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ging dann doch nicht ganz so 100 % ohne Fails ab. Denn es ging einiges schief was aber nicht schlimm war. So fing es mit den fehlenden paar Abstandshalter für das Board an . Aber nicht so schlimm das passt schon sagte sich Nobody. Irgendwann war der PC eben zusammen geschraubt mit den Üblichen weiteren Problemen. Also zu wenigee Schrauben,CPU Kühler passt ganzknapppp nur aufs Board, Graka geht gerade so und mit viel probieren gerade so ins case wofür aber die HDD etwas nach unten musste, Kabel wahren etwas zu kurz und es startete nichts beim ersten System Start...  Ja nach langen Rätseln konnte Nobody 2 Fehler beheben. Einmal wollten die Jumper um gesteckt werden und dann Und die Graka will auch noch 2 Stecker bekommen. Und genau das musste bei der CPU auch gemacht werden. Durch den Tipp von z3rb schloss ich 2 andere Kabel an der CPU Strom Versorgung an. Nobody kannte bis dahin nur das die CPU nur einen Stecker bekommt. Aber hier war es eben anders. Jedenfalls ging es danach wie es sollte. Anschalten Bioszeit einstellen und Win installieren. Und er lief der PC auf Seite 80 läuft er endlich.
 Am 05.06 folgte dann das Aufbau Update wo alles beschrieben wurde. Und auch die ersten Benchmarks folgten welche sagten das im Start zustand nur mit Treiber und nichts am System gemacht eine Leistung von 17 481 Punkten vorliegt und nach Änderungen am OS eine Leistung von 19500 Punkten da steht. Am 06.06 ging es weiter mit den Updates. Ja das war das Update Wochenende....
 Nobody installierte die Lüftersteuerung und montierte die Schalter der Beleuchtung im Case so das man sie bequem schalten konnte. Nach etwas feilen saßen die Schalter auch. Und am 07.06 passt die Beleuchtung mit der Erkenntnis das noch etwas fehlt. 1. Für die Front fehlt noch etwas grün um das blau zu differenzieren und die Kabel im inneren müssen noch etwas versteckt werden. Da die Kable Verlegung aussieht wie Moderne Kunst. Am besten sieht man das auf Folgende Bilder;



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beleuchtungsschalter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Innen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mehr von innen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von ausen auf die Front schauend.



 Aber es fehlte noch etwas. Es fehlte an Leistung. So lief die CPU die mir zur Verfügung stand nur auf 3,6 GHZ Prime stabil. Und die Temps wahren auch etwas zu hoch. Also musste neu bestellt werden. Was am 11.06 schon geschah. Bestellt hat Nobody
 1 Blaues Flexlight was 60 CM lang ist in Blau
2 grüne Leds da ich solche nicht mehr habe
1 Microsoft X4 Tastatur 
1 Wlan stick
1 10 m optisches Kabel
1 AMD cpu 965


 Die andere Tastatur ging zurück und auch die billige Tastatur. Und nun hofft Nobody das die CPU besser ist als die erste da er wiederum hofft das die 965 bessere 955 sind.
 Aber neben den Bestellen hat Nobody noch etwas umstritteneres gemacht. Er hat mit den Stalthmod angefangen. Und das anders als andere mit Silikon statt Gummi. Jedenfalls mir gefällt es und ich sehe keine Nachteile darin. Aber nun gut auf jeden Fall sind die Laufwerke nicht mehr Wahrnehmbar dadurch geworden. So und nun am 16.06 schreibt Nobody eine Zusammenfassung anlässlich der 100 Seite.


 Der aktuelle Stand wie die HW aussieht ist so;


 Mobo; Asrock 890 FX Deluxe 3
 CPU; AMD 965  
 Graka Radeon Saphire 5850
 HDD 1; WD mit 500 GB
 HDD 2; Seagate mit 320 GB (2,5“)
 RAM ; 4 GB G. Skill RipJaws  
 NT ; 530 W Be Quit
 LG Laufwerk
 Scythe CPU und Case Lüfter.


 Bei einen Preis von insgesamt 966.19€ Da  ist aber sämtliches Modding Material sowie zubehör wie Tastatur und  Optisches Kabel dabei. Nicht schlecht wenn man bedenkt das einmal 500 €  vorgesehen wahren. Dafür ist es aber meiner Meinung nach ein Super  System was viel Leistung bringt und sich Günstig aufrüten Lässt und eine  Super Modding Grundlage bietet. Das wertet ihr aber noch später sehen  wenn es soweit ist. 



 Und nun will sich hier noch jemand  Melden. Jemand den ihr mitlerweile kennen solltet.


 Hallo ihr PC Verückten


 	 	 na wie geht es euch ? lacht ihr auch so ? Ich schon ! Wisst ihr es ist schon erstaunlich wie es mein Freund immer wieder schafft seinen Willen durch zu setzen. Das sieht man hier. Wie er schon schrieb erst wahren es 500 € und nun sind es 966 €.
 Eine Menge Geld finde ich. Aber dafür musste er sich mächtig ins Zeug legen das ich dazu ja gesagt habe. Aber er hat es geschafft  
 Und das obwohl ich nur 32 paar habe.
 in dem er meine schwäche für Schuhe ausnutzte....  
 Aber im Enddefekt sehe ich wie cool der PC ist und es macht auch viel Spaß an ihm zu Spielen gesetzt dem Fall er geht...
 Weiterhin macht er sich ganz schick zu der Restlichen Einrichtung.
 Und ganz so Böse bin ich auch nicht wie mich Nobody manchmal darstellt. Ich bin einfach der Ruhige Pol zu ihm.  




 gez; die Freundin 




So und jetzt ich wieder, Es wird noch weiter gehen.So kommt Morgen die Bestellten Dinge von Mf bei mir an. So das ich die CPU wieder einbauen kann und weiter Modden kann.


Ich hoffe ihr bleibt weiterhin hier und schreibt weiter so fleisig mit. Denn es bleibt noch viel zu tun. So Will Nobody noch ein Fenster einbauen,das Case von ausen her modden, Innen noch änderungen Vor nehmen und vieles mehr wird gemacht. Was so bestimmt noch nicht da war. Und das alles kommt natürlich im Nobody style daher. Und eine Sache Läuft ja auch noch. Die bekämpfung von Nob LorRos. 



Also auf die nächsten 100 Seiten und 20000 Hits. 



 Es grüßt der Modder Nobody mitsamt Freundin.


----------



## Black_PC (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Die Seite 100*

Gut, dann schreib ich weiter, ich finde den Vorschlag von D3N$0 mit dem OCen gut, aber nciht bis die Bude brennt, weil dann kannst du bestimmt so schnell kein Update schreiben, also nciht gut, aber schon ordentlich, so 3,9-4,0 GHz sollten dann ja schon drin sein.

Bin gespannt auf das Update, aber das muss besonders groß sein


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Die Seite 100*



Black_PC schrieb:


> Gut, dann schreib ich weiter, ich finde den Vorschlag von D3N$0 mit dem OCen gut, aber nciht bis die Bude brennt, weil dann kannst du bestimmt so schnell kein Update schreiben, also nciht gut, aber schon ordentlich, so 3,9-4,0 GHz sollten dann ja schon drin sein.
> 
> Bin gespannt auf das Update, aber das muss besonders groß sein




Und er wusste nicht was er forterte...

Das wird groß sehr groß... Aber das Update wird mehr eine zusammenfassung und ein Best of der ersten 100 Seiten. Updates gibt es dennoch. Ein riesen Update aber nicht da ich bald in den Urlaub fahre aber danach...

Wegen den Takten na wir werden sehen. Ich habe die Mail bekommen das das Packet raus ist.


----------



## Black_PC (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Die Seite 100*

Gut dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass du dieses mal keinen OC-Krüppel erwischst


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Die Seite 100*

Ja das hoffe ich auch... 

Also das Update ist angefangen. Ich bin bei Seite 50 und habe passender Weiße erst 5 A4 Seiten vollgeschrieben... ob das zu viel ist ? Wenn da jetzt noch 5 A4 Seiten dazu kommen und noch ein paar Bilder... 
Also Morgen um die Zeit müsste das Update stehen.


----------



## hirschi-94 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Die Seite 100*

Ich freue mich aufs Update 

Aber 5 Seiten?? echt beneidenswert...du hattest in Deutsch bestimmt immer 1ser...oder??


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Die Seite 100*

Ne ne 2 Rechtschreibung immer ne 6. Aber Aufsätze wo es mehr als eine Note gab auf Inhalt ausdruck usw und die Literatur haben die 5 Diktat 6en im Jahr wet gemacht.

Achso Ähm wie setzt man Spoiler ? weil so könnte ich vlt 2 Seiten einsparen.


----------



## Schelmiii (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Die Seite 100*



Spoiler



so gehts, einfach eckige klammer auf, SPOILER reinschreiben, e. klammer zu, text schreiben, e. Klammer auf ,backslash, SPOILER schreiben, e.Klammer zu, fertig


----------



## 00p4tti7 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Die Seite 100*

Joa da hat Schelmi schon recht ^^ einfach wie mit bildern einfügen nur halt in den Klammer spoiler statt img  aber sonst das gleiche ^^ (spoiler) text text text text (/spoiler)   und halt eckige statt runde klammern


----------



## Schelmiii (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Die Seite 100*

du hast es iwie besser erklärt und nicht so behindert wie ich^^


----------



## 00p4tti7 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Die Seite 100*

Danke Schelmiii ... das liegt aber auch daran,dass ich daran schon ziemlich geübt bin, denn ich habe bestimmt schon 30 Leuten hier erklärt, wie man Bilder einfügt, hochlädt...usw. und das ist ja mit den codes nicht leicht, da man oft dann den quellcode zeigen will, es aber nicht geht der die andere Person es nicht versteht und so ^^


----------



## Xyrian (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Die Seite 100*


```
[SPOILER] Geht doch, ich weiß nicht was ihr habt ;)[/SPOILER]
```

Aber was ich eigentlich sagen wollte: War bis jetzt sehr unterhaltsam hier, auch wenn ich seitenweise nur Spam lese, stellenweise 

Weiter so, gib dir Mühe!


----------



## Schelmiii (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Die Seite 100*

So, DAS habe ich gesucht.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Die Seite 100*

Also erstmal hallo an den neuen Poster Ja spam hatten wir hier auch schon und zwar echten. Aber sonst ? naja soviel ist es auch nicht. Es gibt halt so kleine Faisl wo wir über ein teil 12 Seiten reden was schon da ist aber wo sich rausstellt das es nicht richtig ist und Nobody sich entschliest ein anderes zu nehmen. 

So und nun ein Test;


Spoiler



Aber jetzt....


----------



## Black_PC (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Die Seite 100*

Das mit den 5 Seiten ist echt derbe


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Demongtage*



Black_PC schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem Riesen Update demnächst oder so.
> 
> Freut mich, dass es jetzt doch schon jetzt rausgeht



Ohne Worte.... 
Du Woltest ein Riesen Update
Nobody liefert ein Riesen Update. Und so schlimm ist es nicht durch Spoiler bekomm ich 2 Seiten unter also sind es nur 5 Seiten reiner A4 Text der hier erscheinen wird. Also das geht ja noch.


----------



## Black_PC (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Die Seite 100*

Man da muss man ja allein für das Update einen Tag einplanen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Rückblick update zur 100*

Update ist Online. und zwar hier
Post 994. Ich hab es dann doch etwas gekürtzt damit es nicht so Lang wird. Viel Spass beim lesen.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Rückblick update zur 100*

haha der text ist einfach mal epic...... bis du hier anderen Kommentare von Leuten bekommst, die alles gelesen haben musst du wohl noch ne weile warten ^^. 
Aber hast ja echt Glück mit deiner Freundin xD dem Ruhepol....^^


----------



## hirschi-94 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Rückblick update zur 100*

Ohh ja das Update ist dir wirklich sehr gelungen...das habe ich gestern schon in meiner Glaskugel gesehen 



> Hallo ihr PC Verückten
> 
> 
> na wie geht es euch ? lacht ihr auch so ? Ich schon ! Wisst ihr es ist schon erstaunlich wie es mein Freund immer wieder schafft seinen Willen durch zu setzen. Das sieht man hier. Wie er schon schrieb erst wahren es 500 € und nun sind es 966 €.
> ...



Deine Freundin Spielt??
Wenn ja was denn?

viele Grüße von hirschi der auch gern hier liest und ..... hmmm ? was ist das auf dem Fußboden ? Aso der schleim


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Rückblick update zur 100*

Denkst du ? ich weiß nicht... soviel ist es doch gar nicht. es sind nur Laut Wortzähler was in die 2800 Wörter... Und die Bilder machen das so groß.....

Jedenfalls fällt es so nicht auf das ich das Basteln wegen den Stalth Mod und für die 2,5 er HDD immer noch nicht geschaft habe. 

Aber was ich cool finde ist das alle Teile extrem teurer geworden sind. teilweise um 50 % da hab ich wohl ausnahmsweise mal rechtzeitig und zum richtigen Zeitpunkt das richtige bestellt.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Rückblick update zur 100*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Ohh ja das Update ist dir wirklich sehr gelungen...das habe ich gestern schon in meiner Glaskugel gesehen
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja du hast eine Glaskugel ? wow ich auch schau... klir ach mist jetzt bin ich auf meinen schleim von vorhin ausgerutscht.

Ja meine Freundin zockt auch. Manchmal Supcom manchmal COD je nach dem. Manchmal auch F.E.A.R. Combat. Das aber wenn ich sie geärgert habe.... und dann bin ich froh das sie das was sie dort veranstaltet nicht im Reallive macht.... Ein Masakar ist da gar nichts dagegen.


----------



## kero81 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Rückblick update zur 100*

Du Doppelpostsünder...


----------



## Black_PC (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Rückblick update zur 100*

Schön geschrieben, mal wieder, aber 102 Sieten, dafür das eig noch nicht viel passiert ist, ist schon derbe


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Rückblick update zur 100*

^^ Warum nicht viel passiert ? Du musst mal den Zeitraum betrachten nicht die Posts. Und je mehr posts in einen kleinen Zeitraum um so mehr lesen letzlich hier. Oder nicht ? Zur Info das TB besteht erst seit 5 Wochen.....

So heute ist das Packet eingetroffen. Ich bastle gerade die CPU rein Update gibts später.

Ach noch so was, Updates hab ich auch schon etliche geschrieben so ca 10. Das macht ergo 1 Update auf 10 Seiten. In der Regel kommen hier pro Tag 2 - 5 Seiten zusammen. Also so bedrachtet ist es ein Gut besuchtes TB mit in 5 Wochen 21k Hits.


----------



## Black_PC (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Rückblick update zur 100*

Ich sag ja nciht, dass es schlecht besucht ist oder so, aber du hast bisher eig bloß wirklihc in Sachen "Modding" die KK's eingebaut und die dazgehörigen Schalter eingebastelt.

Bin aber schon aufs Update gespannt


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Rückblick update zur 100*

Und etwas getaktet instaliert und den Stalth mod gemacht...

Und bedenke wie lange der Rechner bei mir erst läuft. Morgen werden es 2 Wochen...
und auserdem will ich schon das erstmal alles läuft. Auch habe ich geschrieben das ich der Reihe nach modde...


----------



## Black_PC (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Rückblick update zur 100*

Das war wie gesgat nur ein Feststellung und ich finde es ja beeindrucknd, aber egal lassen wir  das


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Rückblick update zur 100*

So heute mal wieder ein Update. Relativ früh ich weiß aber egal.

Heute kamm ein Packet zu Nobodys heim eingetrudelt. Gebracht von einen aufgeregten Postboden. Warum aufgeregt ? naja Nachbars Hund hat ihn zum fressen gern.

Jedenfalls drückte er mir das packet in die Hand und wollte ein Autogram. Was ich ihn aus mitleid relativ schnell gab und weg war der herr...

Also das Packet ist etwas anders. So rund so voll.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Also aufgemacht und ?
Jo Zuerst sah ich Plaste. viel Plaste. MF musste wohl verpackungsmaterial los werden. Und erstmal alles ausgepackt und nein oh sch... neeeeein....
Was ist passiert. Nobody hat die Pckliste mit dem inhalt verglichen und da fehlte etwas. Was ? Ja das optische Kabel fehlte. So eine sch... Also fix nachgesehen und bämmm. Das Kabel hat Nobody vergessen in den Wahrenkorb zu legen. Da wr es wohl zu früh. Aber nun ja egal.Nobody hat noch einen einfall wo er zwar ein kürzeres Kabel her bekommt aber keine Versand Kosten bezahlen muss. Nobody hofft nun das der jenige die 2 narichten von Nobody liest und es mitbringt. Wenn nicht dann seh ich ihn sowiso Morgen.
Was war also in den Packet noch so drin ? Viel.. erstmal eine X4 Microsoft Tastatur. Daneben lag ein Umschlag. Was da wohl drinn ist ? Geld ? Gold ? Edelsteine ? Nein LEds wahren da drinn. 2 x Grün und dann das blaue Flex band.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten lag da noch der Wlan USB stick mit bei weswegen diese Zeilen über aurora laufen.
Und Für modding an den Temps lagen auch noch 2 Lüfter bei. Einmal en 60er und einmal ein 90er. Alles hab ich günstiger bekommen als es jetzt zu haben ist. Blöd nur das das Kabel nun auch 3 € teurer ist. Mist ich Trottel hab da wohl noch geschlafen...

Jedenfalls muss die CPU angesehen werden. Und Ja sie ist Komplett sogar mit Aufkleber. Was bei der anderen nicht war. Ein Schelm wer Böses Denkt.
So Also zum Kumpel gefahren und die CPU von ihm geholt und wieder eingebaut. Ich hasse übrigens immer noch die WLP aufzu tragen.Dazu nutze ich meinen kleinen Trick damit die WLP besser aufzutragen geht.(WLP in die Sonne legen)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Naja denoch war die CPU irgendwann drinn. Und eingeschalten und tatsache der PC startete.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Also Tastatur und Wlan instaliert. Das Wlan wollte nicht so recht aber nach einen kleinen Trick alla Kombatiblitäts modus passt alles. 
Ja und dann kamm noch eine Email. Von Mf. Da stand drinn das sie mir das Geld für die CPU und die andere Tastatur komplett überweisen. Supie 

Nach etwas Takten bekomm ich die CPU nun auf 3,7 Prime stabil und auf 3,8 so halbwegs. Ich muss aber noch etwas testen. bei 3,7 liegen die Temps nach einer h bei so 65 °. Aber genau ausgelotet habe ich noch nicht. Aber scheinbar sind nun 3,8 auch kein Problem mehr.

Heute Abend dann Bilder von der neuen beleuchtung sowie der Tastatur.


----------



## M@rs (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Update cpu ist online*

@nobody wann testest du deine cpu?


----------



## D3N$0 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Update cpu ist online*

65°C Sind einfach zu viel, mit MX2 Sowieso, hast du schon veruscht weniger WLP zu verweden, du schmierts da immer viel zu viel drauf, ein kleiner Klecks in der Mitte genügt der rest wird vom Anpressdruck des Kühlers erledigt


----------



## Black_PC (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Update cpu ist online*

Schick, berichte dann bitte auch mal wie die Tasta ist.


Schade, dass eig "nur" so wenig an OC geht


----------



## 00p4tti7 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Update cpu ist online*

Schick deine neue Tasta und die ganze Lieferung xD.

Wie ist die MX-2 soo??


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Update cpu ist online*

Also so gesehen kann man sagen das es meine CPU ist. 

Zur WLP das ist nur ein kleiner Klecks. Nur hab ich das zeug fei säuberlich breit gestrichen auf der CPU da ich gemerkt habe das der reine Anpressdruck das nicht so fein macht wie ich wenn ich das zeug verstreiche. Wieviel das ist ? nicht viel. vlt ein kleiner klecks von 1x 1 1/2 mm. Es ist schon nicht zuviel. Wie gesagt ich hasse die WLP verstreichen weil es ewig dauert bis nichts mehr zu sehen ist von der CPU. Also zumindest bis alles bedeckt ist. So und die Temps denke ich sind zwar hoch aber es ist 1. Prime Temperatur. Und 2. Muss die WLP erst noch ein laufen. Ansonsten ist diese WLP ich schätze mal normal. Nicht herausragendes aber auch nichts schlechtes.

Mitlerweile Läuft 3,8 stabil under Prime.


----------



## D3N$0 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Update cpu ist online*

Die MX2 war lange Zeit das beste was man bekommen konnte, ich finde sie auch heute noch super und verwende sie eigentlich ausschließlich 

Das mit dem OC finde ich irgendwie seltsam C3 Phenoms müssten die 4GHz eig locker schaffen mein C2 schafft das ja schließlich auch


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Update cpu ist online*

Naja gerade hab ich 3,9 Prime stabil bekommen. Es läuft gerade durch und sieht Gut aus. Naja und die Temps liegen bei 68°. Unter Prime. Aber wie gesagt die WLP braucht etwas bis sie anfängt richtig zu Wirken. Mal sehen ich denke die neuen Lüfter werden auch ein paar ° wegnehmen. Wir werden sehen ich muss ja auch noch alles einstellen. Aber 3,9 Prime Stabil hab ich mit der anderen nicht geschaft. Ich denke es ist also war was ich vermutet habe.


----------



## Black_PC (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Update cpu ist online*

Also 3,9 GHz hören sich ja auch schon mal gut an


----------



## Own3r (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Update cpu ist online*

Das Erbgebnis ist super! Vll. schaffst du ja irgendwann mal die 4GHz!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Update cpu ist online*

4 Ghz läuft nun relativ stabil. Ich werde allerdings den Takt absenken und nur über den Asrock Tuner hochnehmen wenn ich so hoe werte brauche.
Ich hab übrigens gerade 21k 3D mark 06 Punkte erreicht.


----------



## Black_PC (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Update cpu ist online*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> 4 Ghz läuft nun relativ stabil. Ich werde allerdings den Takt absenken und nur über den Asrock Tuner hochnehmen wenn ich so hoe werte brauche.
> Ich hab übrigens gerade 21k 3D mark 06 Punkte erreicht.




Ich würde mal sagen: " Herzlichen Glückwunsch sie haben keinen "OC-Krüppel" ergattert."


21k hören sich echt gut an


----------



## hirschi-94 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Update cpu ist online*

Ok zu dem 4 GHz wären aber noch ein paar Daten wünschenswert...

Also welche Spannung liegt an?
Wie sind die Temps?
Und lass den Lüfter des CPU Kühlers mal auf 12 Volt laufen und mache die Seitenwand des Cases auf.

Vielleicht geht dann noch mehr


----------



## F1nn (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Update cpu ist online*

Moin!

Ich habe mal eine Frage zwischendurch. Da ich mir diese Lüftersteuerung, die du verbaut hast, auch gekauft habe, würde ich gerne wissen wo du die Sensoren hin getan hast. Ich weiß noch nicht so richtig wo hin mit denen 

Würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen.

Lg, F1nn


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Update cpu ist online*

Jo also 1,5 V und die 4 Ghz sind da. Allerdings gehen unter Prime die Temps auf Rekordverdächtige 69 ° und das ist Viel selbst nach 45 Min Prime...

Jedenfalls mach ich das so das die CPU wohl auf 3,6 laufen wird. Und wenn ich mehr brauch dann weiß ich was ich einstellen muss und nutze dazu das OC tool von Asrock. Den screen und weitere Bilder mit beleuchtung gibts dann heute Abend zu sehen da ich erstmal noch etwas basteln mss das alles läuft. 
Und ich denke mehr als 4 Ghz währen schon drinn aber das hab ich weder getestet noch werd ich das länger als zum Benchen nutzen. 4 Ghz wird nur genutzt wenn ich SupCom spiele und der normale Takt nicht mehr reicht. Ich hab übrigens mittlerweiele den Verdacht das meine 1. CPU wirklich ein Rückläufer war...

Für unseren neu einsteiger;

sensor 1. hinter den Frontlüfter
sensor 2 vor dem Heck lüfter
sensor 3 am Boden unter der Graka
sensor 4 am Deckel


----------



## D3N$0 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Update cpu ist online*

Wenn es eine Boxed CPU war kann es kein Rücklaufer gewehsen sein.

HM 1.5V für 4GHz sind für einen C3 aber nicht gerade wenig, naja aber jedenfalls besser als die alte CPU


----------



## F1nn (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Update cpu ist online*

@Nobody  2.0

Ich danke dir, habe ich ein paar Anhaltspunkte beim Einbau 

Werde dein tagebuch natürlich weiter verfolgen, macht spass es zu lesen 

Lg, F1nn


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Update cpu ist online*

So das update wie versprochen...

Also das flexlight ist drinn und geht.
 Die beiden LEDs ja sagen wir überlegen jedes mal ob sie angehen wollen oder nicht. Aber wenn man direkt auf sie drauf sieht sieht man sie richtig gut. Aber wie ihr auf den Bildern seht muss ich die beleuchtung neu einstellen. Und das Flexlight etwas anders verlegen. Ich denke 60 cm wahren woll etwas lang.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Die CPU läuft nun auf 3,6 mit 1,34 V. Macht under Prime 59 ° also 1° kühler als die andere. mit 3,2 Ghz.
Hier mal die 21 k



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So was noch ? Ach die tastatur.Man muss sich erstmal an ihr gewönnen denn die Tasten sind schon hard an der grenze zum nicht treffen. Also für wlche mit großen Händen ist da nichts. aber mitlerwiel treff ich die Tasten. Ob ich sie behalte weiß ich noch nicht. sie ist zwar nicht schlecht aber die tasten naja man muss schon gut zielen können. Und das Schild na ich weiß nicht.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So die Fans gehen auch soweit. genau wie der Wlan stick. Das fehlende Kabel werdeich mir nach den Urlaub bei Amazone bestelle. Dort gibt es das in der richtigen Größe für mich und sogar günstiger. Also wieder gespart. Ich bekomm aber ein kabel übers Wochenende zum Testen.

Und fin ich finde es gut das du dran bleiben willst. Und schreiben kannst du auch hin und wieder.


----------



## Schelmiii (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Update cpu ist online*

LOL, die Gesundheitsrisiken einer Tastatur...
Die kombination aus der blauen und grünen Beleuchtung sieht echt geil aus. Ich finde nur, du solltest die Lichtquellen mehr verstecken.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Update cpu ist online*

das wird ja noch nach den Urlaub. Das mach ich mit den schlauch der mit Wasser milchig wird. Aber wie gesagt nach den Urlaub. Denn nächste Woche geht es schon los und das ist das letzte Wochenende wo ich noch etwas zocken kann. Nach denUrlaub kommt dann also der Schlauch womit die Kabel verdeckt werden. Anschliesend kommt der CPU Kühler mod. Und daraufhin folgt das Window einbauen. Nach dem Window kommt Test Physiks und dann kommt wohl die oberseite drann. Jo das währe das was als nächstes geplannt währe.

Und irgendwann muss ich noch alles fertig instalieren auf Aurora und dem Modbook (Grub hat mir den Windows Startmanager zerschossen gehabt weswegen ich dort Win neu instaliert hatte.)


----------



## wirelessy (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Update cpu ist online*

Achtung, der folgende Text wird nach abtippen nicht überprüft werden!
Grr, und wie sone Tastatur gesun heitliche Süchäden bewirken kann, dann könnst iohr mir mglauben. Ich bin schon den halben Tag am auüsticjkebn wegen diesem Drecksteil  Wieso muss eine schöne nroamlet gute Tastatu8r ögebnaiuo jetzt verrec ken,. ICh hasse dioeses Teil  Ansonsten: viel Erfolg mit dfeiner Microsoft, i9ch mag die Teile nicht... Mir klo0mmt nur noch CHerry ins Haus.


----------



## L.B. (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Update cpu ist online*

Eine Tastatur würde ich immer im Laden kaufen, wo man sie ausprobieren kann (und gucken kann wieviel sie aushält ).


----------



## wirelessy (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Update cpu ist online*

Ne, ist nur meine uralte Ersatztastatur von Techsolo. Hab leider keinen DIN-Stecker mehr für ne vernünftige Tastatur... Wird aber was OT hier.


----------



## Timmynator (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Update cpu ist online*

Auf den Sicherheitshinweise würde ich nicht zuviel geben. Wie du siehst, ist dort eine Nummer aus den Staaten angegeben. Da man dort jedermann für alles verklagen kann, müssen solche Hinweise aufgedruckt werden, vgl. "Hot"-Aufschriften auf Kaffeebechern von McDonalds oder Hinweise in Autohandbüchern dass der Tempomat nicht den Fahrer ersetzt.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Window design*

Ja aus den Sicherheitshinweisen mach ich mir auch nichts. Ich hab sie nur Fotografiert weil ichs Lustig fand. Nichts weiter  Aber echt so eine Tastatur ist gefährlich. Denkt mal nach. Wenn sie runter fällt dann tut einen der Fuß weh. Wenn man sie über den Kopf bekommt dann tut einen der Kopf weh. Und wenn sie in den Rechner reinfällt. Und dort einen Wakü Schlauch trifft und der Wegreißt ja dann wars das mit den PC. Und Vor allen, könnte man mit der Tastatur Win 7 häcken was für Microsoft am schlimsten währe....

Die Tastatur gefällt mir anversich. Ich denke ich werd sie behalten.Auch wenn die Tasten relativ klein sind. Aber Schreiben tue ich aber mehr mit dem Modbook da das schneller geht alleine schon wegen der SSD.

So ja und Nobody muss erstmal was vorschieben. Am Montag hab ich die möglichkeit Plexi zu bekommen. Und das auch gleich zu geschnitten wie ich das brauch. Kosten ? naja schneiden Gratis und das Plexi soll 3 € der m² kosten. Das schneiden wird mit Laser gemacht weswegen viel möglich sein sollte. Und das Plexi ist Richtiges Plexi und kein Bastler Glas. Habt ihr also Vorschläge ? Ich höre lese die mir gerne durch. Wie gesagt man Ich kann viel machen lassen mit den Laser.


----------



## wirelessy (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Window design*

Ne Aurora-Gravur vielleicht?
Ein PC ist nicht zwangläufig tot nach Wasserattacken. Grad selbst erlebt. Nur die Tastatur ist dabei gestorben


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Window design*

Eine Gravur währe möglich ja aber ich denke es sieht besser aus wenn sie am Rand ist. Weil so quer über das Window gefällt mir das nicht. Ich will ja die HW sehen.


----------



## Gnome (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Window design*

Also Kabelmanagement solltest du nochmal überarbeiten . Ansonsten sehr schick mit der blau-grün Kombi


----------



## Black_PC (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Window design*

Freut mich, dass du günstig an Plexi rankommst.

Aber ich hab keine Idee, da ich net so kreativ bin


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Window design*

Ja ich komm sehr günstig an das Plexi wenn ich mir die Preise so im Netz ansehe. 

Das Kabelmanagement mach ich noch. Aber erst wenn ich aus dem Urlaub wieder da bin. Weil dann auch das Window reingestzt wird. Am Montag wird es aber schon geschnitten. Zumindest das Plexi. 

Heute hab ich mit einen solchen Kabel den Sound getestet und ja ich würde sagen 5.1 funktioniert super. Ich höre gerade schön Musik. Aber leider ist das Kabel was ich jetzt habe nur geliehen und ist zu kurz. Also werd ich ein solches Kabel noch bestellen müssen.

Wegen dem Design des Windows werde ich noch sehen. ich werde etwas messen und testen mal sehen was mir da so einfält.

Die CPU läuft auf 3,6 mit 1,32 V. bei 41 im Idle. Ich schätze da ist etwas WLP beim aufsetzen des Lüfters verutscht. ALso muss ich da wohl nochmal wa machen. Unter Prime liegt die Temp bei 54 °.


----------



## D3N$0 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Window design*

Joa Plexi ist leider nicht gerade günstig.

Zur CPU:

Ich tippe eher darauf das es einfach zu viel WLP ist, der Die darf ruhig noch etwas durch die WLP durch schimmern. Weniger ist manchmal mehr in diesem Fall, versuchs einfach mal


----------



## hirschi-94 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Window design*

Die Temp bei dem Kühler ist völlig normal...
Der ist halt auch nicht zum Ocen gemacht...


----------



## D3N$0 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Window design*

Joa das kommt noch hinzu trotzdem finde ich 41°C im idle viel zu hoch, in meinen 2. Rechner wird der 955 auf 3.78GHz im idle gerade mal 33°C warm in Verbindung eines Muggen und NB XL2 @ 800U/Min


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Window design*

Das gehäuse ist auch nicht das beste....

Die Temps gehen so ok da vor allen die Last Temps nicht sehr hoch sind. Irgendwann in naher Zukunft hab ich mir überlegt werde ich zu so einer H50 Greifen. 

Ob ich zu viel WLP aufgetragen habe weiß ich nicht da ich eigentlich nur einen kleinen Klex drauf gemacht habe und dann verstrichen habe. Die WLP ist auch nicht dicht. Man sieht überall die CPU durch die WLP durchschimmern. Aber AMD gibt was von 63 ° als max. Temperatur in 24/7 an. Und das unterbiete ich sogar mit Prime ohne Probleme. Und wir reden hier von 3,6 GHZ ich hab gegoggelt und viele erreichen diese werte gerade mal mit 3,4 Ghz.


----------



## Black_PC (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Window design*

Alos ich halte von ner H50 nciht viel, für einen "normalen" PC, wenn dann ne richtige Wakü oder ne normale Lukü, ne H50 kann man vllt für nen HTCP, halt nen Rechner in nem kleinen Gehäuse, wo man keine Tower-Kühler oder ne echte Wakü reinkriegt


----------



## hirschi-94 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Window design*

Genau! 

Entweder Mugen 2 oder etc.

Oder gleich ne Wakü


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Window design*



Black_PC schrieb:


> Alos ich halte von ner H50 nciht viel, für einen "normalen" PC, wenn dann ne richtige Wakü oder ne normale Lukü, ne H50 kann man vllt für nen HTCP, halt nen Rechner in nem kleinen Gehäuse, wo man keine Tower-Kühler oder ne echte Wakü reinkriegt




Und genau das ist es... Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich einen muggen 2 ins case rein bekomme... Und für ne Wkü müsste ich 100 € legen.


----------



## L.B. (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Window design*

Der Mugen ist schon recht sperrig und das Asgard ist extrem schmal. Ich würde es trotzdem ausprobieren.


----------



## Black_PC (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Window design*

Du kannst ja auch mal messen oder gucken ob einer deine Bekannten einen hat, den du dir zum Testen mal leihen kannst


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Window design*

Rein von den Maßen dürfte er nicht rein gehen. 

Ich werde jetzt mal die Lüfter einbauen die ich hier habe. Mal sehen was da so passiert. 

Und vlt fällt mir ja noch was für das Window ein.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; cool*

Und da bin ich wieder. Ich hab gestern etwas gebastelt und ja jetzt passt es.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gemacht hab ich einiges. Zuerst geärgert weil ich gesehen habe das es Lüfter mit 3000 U/min gibt. Und das währe was für die Front gewesen. Aber egal wenn ich wieder mal bestelle.... Dann hab ich den Staubfilter von der Front weg genommen. Grund ? Weil er selbst wenn er sauber ist zuviel Luft abhält.Und er war sauber da er nichts so richtig brachte. Dann habe ich gleich noch mit die Querstreben mit entfernt. Efekt man sieht den Lüfter mit dahinter liegenter KK besser. Denn ich habe eine 30 kk hinter den FrontLüfter gelegt. Also ist die Front nun richtig schön beleuchtet. Oben mehr Blau mit Grün akzente der beiden LEds und unten Grün mit blau akzente der Kabelbeleuchtung. Die Beleuchtung für ausen hat sich auch geändert. So sieht man jetzt die Grünen Streifen und dazwischen sieht man Blaue Flecken. sieht richtig gut aus... Fotos der beleuchtung mach ich sinniger weiße heute abend. 
Dann hab ich die Lüftung noch mehr angepasst. In den 2 freien Laufwerk schächten steht nun ein 92 mm Lüfter der den CPU Lüfter mit Frischluft direkt versorgt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 und unter der Graka befindet sich ein 60 mm Lüfter der deren Abwärme in den Hauptstrom befördert. 
Und dadurch das der Frontlüfter nun mehr nach innen befördern kann sieht es etwas minimal besser aus mit den Temps. der Idle liegt nun bei 36 ° 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und nach längerer Zeit Prime bei 38 ° wobei bei beiden Temperaturen noch 3 Programme offen wahren. (die Temps standen lange) Die Temps under Prime belaufen sich nun bei 51 °. Natürlich nach längerer Laufzeit und unter 3,6 Ghz. WLP hab ich noch nicht geändert obwohl ich denke das sich da etwas verschoben hat als ich den CPU Kühler aufgesetzt habe. Den 92 Lüfter hatte ich zuerst noch bei dem CPU Kühler das hatte aber nicht soviel gebracht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Ein weiterer Vorteil ist das das Case an sich nun bei weitem nicht mehr so Warm wird wie es zuvor der Fall war wenn der Rechner belastet wurde.


----------



## M@rs (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; cool*

nicht schlecht!

da hat sich deine Bastelstunde echt bezahlt gemacht^^

könntest ja nen Artikle schreiben,

 Nobodys Bastelstunde: Airflow

^^


----------



## Black_PC (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; cool*

Dann war deine Arbeit ja eig schon mal erfolgreich, aber ein Lüfter mit 3000 U/Min ist glaub ich ziehlich laut, oder ist dir die Lautstärke egal ???


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; cool*

Ne also noch einen Artikel schreibe ich nicht da mir von Desktop HW die Ahnung fehlt. Und ich müsste eigentlich auch mal mit Artikel Teil 3 weiter machen aber solange nicht Artikel Nr von der Redaktion veröfentlicht wird hab ich jede Menge zeit. Oder sollte das eine Anspielung sein mars ?

Ein Lüfter mit 3000 Drehungen ist etwas Lauter aber ich hab eine Lüftersteuerung.

Nur weiß ich noch nicht wegen den Window wie ich es mache und am Montag sollte ich es schon wissen.


----------



## M@rs (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; cool*

ja sollte ne Anspielung auf Artikel Nr. 2 bei NBJ sein 

aber trotzdemglaube ich wen du ein bischen genauer eklären köntest, wo du einen wie schnellen Lüfter eingebaut hast etc. könnte schon Hilfreich sein für Neulinge im Pc-Bereich.

den wie es aussihet hat es ja was bei den Temps. gebracht.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; cool*

Ja der Artikel nr 2 liegt in der Redaktion von NBJ. Da habe ich keinen einfluß drauf wenn die den veröfentlichen. Aber so wie es jetzt aussieht haben noch immer welche probleme mit Artikel 1 und den Tipps dort drin. Aber es hatt anschened vielen geholfen.

Artikel 2 sollte noch kommen. Wann weiß ich wie gesagt nicht. Und teil 3 hab ich angefangen und mehr noch nicht da ich keine Lust zumschreiben mehr bis her hatte. Und solange Teil noch nicht online ist werd ich mir auch kein Streß machen. Und Teil 4 ist soweit fertig geplannt das er eigentlich nur noch getippt werden muss. Also mit Artikel schreiben bin ich gerade voll auf eingedeckt. Und ich denke Air flow weiß jeder wie man den sauber hin bekommt. Und wenn ich in der Front einen Stärkeren als jetzt hätte so 2000+ dann währen die Temps auch noch tiefer. Aber die Gehäuse Temperaturen im inneren sind noch graßer gefallen. Dieliegen unter last teilweise 10 ° tiefer.

Wegen den window weiß ich bis jetzt nur die form für teil 1 und Teil 2 noch nicht. Aber heute Abend denke ich werde ich mal wieder etwas dazu sagen. Und da gibt es auch beleuchtungs Bilder.

edit; ich sehe gerade langsamm erreichen wir einen durchschnit von 1000 Hits am Tag. Hmmm das ist schon etwas heftig oder ? Aber cool 

Ideen sind aber gerne gesehen. Soweit kann ich aber sagen das zumindest teil 1 (2) so noch nicht jemand hat, zumindest hab ich es nicht gesehen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; cool*

Und hey Zoppel Post 

Also ich hab gerade mal noch etwas probiert. Und naja ich hab die Temps nochmal um so 3° gesenkt. Sowohl under Last als auch im Idle. Bald hab ich hier einen Kühlschrank stehen. 

Das Case hat einen Fehler... Und zwar kommt nicht genug Luft rein. Wenn ich mir das so bedrachte. Da ich aber zz zu Faul bin mach ich heute abend Ein Luft und Licht Update. 

Wenn ich also den Front Lüfter durch einen Stärkeren ersetzen würde und den Front mit dem Hecklüfter tauschen würde, den übrigen 120 er Lüfter unter der Graka Plazieren würde, kämme ich Vermutlich unter 30 ° der CPU.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;zwischen Licht und Luft*

drible Post 

Naja wenigstens stört es keinen wenn das hier vorerst das letzte Update ist...
Es Antwortet hier anscheinend sowiso keiner mehr.

Also Ich denke die Temps sollten jetzt stimmen. Ich bin im Idle bei so 34° C und unter last liegt die CPU bei 48 ° C Und das Lustige ist sobald ich Prime ausschalte sinken die Temps umgehend in 2 er schritten bis so 39° und dann geht es etwas Langsammer. Bis alles wieder auf 34 ° steht. Manchmal werden sogar 33° erreicht aber das steht nicht länger als so 2 min bis es mal kurz wieder zu 34 ° flackert. Ich denke mit ein paar anderen Lüfter und noch einen zusätzlich komm ich auf unter 30 ° Das problem ist nun die Graka die unter Last die Warme luft nicht in den Luftstrom plässt. Aber ein Lüfter sollte das lösen. 

Diesen Temperatur sturz habe ich so erreicht das ich den ja ich nen es mal Luftfilter weg gemacht habe. Dieser Luftfilter den die im Case verbaut haben war nur etwas gewebe was mehr die Luft abgehalten hat wodurch auch kein Staub ins Case kommt. nachdem das Teil mitsammt davor liegenden Gitter weg war kamm es schon zu einer Verbesserung der werte auf 38 ° Idle. Anschliesend hab ich etwas probiert wie man oben sieht. Das hatte auch ein paar ° gebracht. Nun ja Gestern hab ich noch mehr probiert da ich noch den kleinen Lüfter hatte. Und nur mal so zum nachsehen hab ich den 92 er Lüfter nach hinten verschoben. Ging nicht gleich also nachgesehen und wieder ein paar mm des Gehäuses weg gefeilt. Nachdem das weg war ging der Lüfter unter das Laufwerk durch und sas. Also eingeschalten und jo die Tmps fielen auf 36 - 35 °.Weil das so gut ging dachte ich nach wohin mit den Kabel also wollte ich es seitlich durchführen. Aber das ging nicht, noch nicht... Der Stecker war zu dick.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Also Feile genommen die noch da lag und die Aussparung etwas angepasst. bis es ging.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja weil ich nicht wusste wo ich den anderen Lüfter hinstellen sollte hab ich den auf dem CPU Kühlkörper gelegt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Effekt war nicht gerade unputzich. Er saugte die warme Decken Luft an und blies sei mit durch den Kühlkörper. Ja und irgendwann steht dort oben keine warme Lüft mehr wodurch der Kühler nach ca 30 sek. die CPU mit Kühlt. Letztlich ist das Gehäuse nicht mehr Warm sondern fast schon Kühler als die Umebungs Temperatur. 

Nachteil der ganzen storry ich musste die Beleuchtung umverlegen und gleich noch Kabel mit samt Vorschaltgeräten ändern.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also hab ich die kk für die Front eine etage nach unten gesetzt wodurch der untere Frontlüfter nun auch Grün erscheint. Den Blauen Spot habe ich auch nach hinten Verlegt wodurch nun die obere Blenden Blau schimmern und an den Seiten ins Grün übergehen. sieht nun echt besser aus als vorher. Und durch den Lüfter vor der oberen kk geht das Grün von dem Case langsamm in ein Blau über. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ändern muss ich dann noch die Orangenen Teile Für die Grakas. weil die passen noch nicht mit rein. Aber das mach ich später. vlt direkt nach dem Window einbau oder der Untergrund beleuchtung. Oder vlt bemale ich sie gleich mit dem Gehäuse mal sehen.
Aber nach ausen strhlt das Gehäuse schon eineschöne Beleuchtung mit ab. Im Orginalen sieht es etwas heller aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black_PC (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; zwischen Licht und Luft*

Die Beleuchtung schaut gut aus und ich antworte immer noch, nur bin ich auch nicht immer on.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; zwischen Licht und Luft*

Und dann will ich mal wieder was schreiben. Ich hab heute das Plexi geholt. Kommentar von dem ders machen sollte ,,Mehr nicht ?" Ja der weiß ja nicht was noch auf ihm zu kommt....

Jedenfalls hat er mirs nach meiner Zeichnung ausgelasert. Un ja es passt komischer weise ganz genau. Es kommt erst einmal das Frontfenster rein. Das obere Fenster muss ich mir noch ausdenken in welcher Form ich das haben will. Bilder gibts auch noch natürlich.

Und das ist die Scheibe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So kommt sie mal ran



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So sitzt sie mal an der Seitenwand



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber was ist das ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für die Kabel.... Ich muss sie nur noch matt bekommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier ist die Blende noch einmal in voll.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Plexiglas ist 3 mm dick. Und es snd auch keine Kratzer drauf. Die Kratzer die u sehen sind sind nur auf der Schutzfolie die ich noch drauf lasse bis es verbaut ist. 
Allerdings wag ich mir nicht zu sagen was ich bezahlt habe...
Na gut 



Spoiler



gar nichts, genau 0,00 €



Jo ich denke das hat sich gelohnt, das fragen. Und es ist auch kein billigs Bastlerglas sondern richtiges Plexi.

Und Morgen bin ich dann mal weg. Da kann ich nicht schreiben. Obwohl ist eigentlich auch egal. Ich werde dann wenn ich da bin gleich da unten wieder mit einen Beitrag unter meinen letzten Anfangen. schätz ich mal....


----------



## Black_PC (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Plexi*

Freut mich, dass du sogar umsonst dran gekommen bist.

Sieht gut aus, nur finde ich, dafür das es gelasert wure, hätte man auch eine ausgefallenere Form nehmen können


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Plexi*

Jo aber bedenke mal das das Gehäuse kein großes ist. Ich hab nicht viel platz. Und so klassisch gefällt es mir besser als so eine ausgefallene Form. Und ich will ja auch fast alles sehen. Also eben schlicht. Und etwas ausgefallenes kann man alle mal noch machen wenn ich zb am oberen Deckel das Fenster rein mache.


----------



## hirschi-94 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Plexi*

Das Plexi sieht echt gut aus 

Aber ich finde am Kabelmanagement solltest du noch arbeiten 

Ohh ich sehe gerade du willst Plexi darüber basteln


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Plexi*

Jo das Plexi wird Farblich angepasst und dann verschwinden die Kabel dahinter und passt. Das nenn ich dann Kabelmanagement im Nobody style 
Aber leider erst in gut 2 Wochen. da das Plexi eine Weile in der Sonne ligen muss damit es die Farbe annimmt. Bis dahin sind dann auch meine neuen Lüfter angekommen. 1x 3000 Drehungen und einmal 2000 Drehungen. Und zz schafft es die CPU mit cool and quit auf 32 ° im idle runter. Danach hoff ich auf unter 30 °  


Achso die Tastatur behalt ich ich habe mich an ihr gewöhnt und es geht so wie ich das will.

Wegen der Graka; die kann ich leider nicht so hoch takten. bei 870 ist schluss und Afterburner lässt keine Spannungsänderungen zu. Also wert ich Versuchen im Bios die Graka Spannung etwas höher zu nehmen. Ansonsten geht es eben nicht weiter. Als Maximales erreiche ich eine Leistung von 21500 Punkten im 3 D Mark. Die CPU läuft auch auf 4,2 Ghz. Aber das wollte ich ihr nur zum Benchen mal kurz antun. Aber dann ist 3D Mark der Meinung das da die Graka limitiert. Naja gut wir werden sehen was da noch so kommt. Wenn ich irgendwann mal nicht so Faul währe hätte ich ja die Grenzen schon genau ausgelotet und da währen die 22 k gefallen. Aber wir werden sehen.


----------



## hirschi-94 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Plexi*



> Wegen der Graka; die kann ich leider nicht so hoch takten. bei 870 ist schluss und Afterburner lässt keine Spannungsänderungen zu. Also wert ich Versuchen im *Bios die Graka *Spannung etwas höher zu nehmen.



Das kannst du vergessen...

Das ist das offizielle 2. Ref. Design...da kann man die Spannung nicht verändern, da ein billiger Spannungscontroller verbaut wurde.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Plexi*

Hmm na gut dann geht es eben nicht. Was solls.vlt bekomm ich sie ja noch etwas höher. Sie läuft sowie so schon auf 5870 Niveau. Blöd ist nur das der Afterburner die werte manchmal einfach auf Standart zurück stellt. Aber bisher konnte ich jedes Spiel auf High zocken. Ich hätte damals beim bestellen wohl doch die Asus nehmen sollen Da wärs gegangen. Aber das ist nun Vorbei.


----------



## D3N$0 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Plexi*

Das Plexi sieht echt gut aus, du hast nicht zufäkllig etwas davon zu viel hermliegen? 

Hm schade das die Graka nicht höher geht. Nein im 3dmark bremmst die Graka keineswegs ich habe mit meiner 5870 auch nur knapp 22k, das liegt einfach daran das AMD CPUs verhältnismäßig schlecht im Vantage abschneiden, was aber eigentlich zu vernachläsigen ist da sie ja in Games rennen wie sau 
Jaja vllt wäre die Asus wiklich die bessere Wahl gewehsen, im Nachhinein ist man immer schlauer


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Plexi*

Ja hinter her ist man immer schlauer aber im endefekt ist diese Karte schneller als die 5770 und wenn ich noch die 22 k breche dann hab ich 2000 mehr als anversich das ziel war. Und bei der Spannung kann man auch schnell mal was kaput machen. Das passt schon. 

Naja ATI schneidet ja in benches auch nie so gut ab. Aber in Spielen gehen die auch. Und solange ich alles gut spielen kann ist es egal ob ich 30 k habe oder 20 k.

Ne das Plexi bekomm ich nur so zugeschnitten wie ich das so brauche. Mehr nicht. Dafür eben relativ kostenfrei oder nur mit minimalen kosten.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Plexi*

Mal sehen vlt lässt sich ja noch was drehen mit der Graka.....
Jedenfalls denke ich ich werde mir doch neben den stärkeren Lüftern einen anderen CPU Kühler besorgen. der Muggen Rev 2 ist gerade günstig zu haben. Und wenn ich meinen derzeitigen hier verkaufe.....

Jedenfalls ist jetzt erstmal für eine Woche Pause hier. danach gehts weiter. Mal sehen wieviel hier Antworten während ich nicht da bin. Ich sag mal wenns hoch kommt 3 Antworten. Naja was solls. 

Nobody meldet sich ab und kommt in einer Wocher wieder. Dann geht es weiter mit dem Projekt Aurora und der totalen Vernichtung der NobLorRos.

Bis dahin bleibt das Tagebuch geöffnet falls jemand Fragen oder Anregungen hat. Die werden dann wenn ich weder da bin beantwortet.

Bis dahin Nobody.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Plexi*

Nja dann viel Spaß in deine "Woche" xD. 

Fangen wieder des Modders Depressionen an??? ..... Als ob hier niemand antworten, du hast nach 2 Monaten oder so über 100 Seiten und beklagst dich ??? ...... KK ^^

Ist halt gerade Sommer, d.h. die Zeit im Jajr, wo diese Menschen mit RealLife draußen sind und sich in dem komischen Zeugs, was in den Wasserkühlungen steckt baden. Und sich mit anderen Leuten treffen, und manchmal gehen haöt auch die Lwute hier raus zu den da draußen xD


----------



## Th3 GhOst (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Plexi*

Schick mit dem plexi. 
Aber willst du wirklich so schnell drehende lüfter verbauen?
Mit dem muhen kannst du doch langsamere benutzen.
Und das mit den antworten hier is schon um ein vielfaches mehr als bei mir. 
Ok ich Schreibe Net so genial wie du und Updates sind auch bisschen mau aber sonst.
Dein TB geht super voran und es wäre schade wenn du uns hier nicht mehr berichten würdest.
Naja schönen Urlaub bis dann

gruß
Th3 GhOst


----------



## Black_PC (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Plexi*

Als erstes wünsch ich dir ne schöne Woche Urlaub

Danach schreibe ich den Rest von der 3. Antwort die geschrieben wird, während du wegbist.

Also die Entscheidung für den Mugen 2 finde ich gut, denn mit dem machst du nix falsch, du solltest aber vllt erst mal den kaufen und danach erstmal sehen ob du so schnell drehende Lüfter brauchst


----------



## M@rs (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Plexi*

ja der mugen 2 ist gut 

als ich noch geschwankt habe und aus spaß mal nen gaming rechner im internet zusammen geklickt habe, wurde mir imme rzum mugen geraten.

aber hab dan doch lieber das g60 genommen^^


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Plexi*

Ja hallo erstmal ich weiß gar nicht ob ihr es wusstet Nobody ist wieder in Deutschland. Ich Check mal so eben aus was so passiert ist wo ich nicht da war. Also 57 E-Mails auf dem Hauptacount ok ich muss morgen schreiben...
94 Nachrichten bei ICQ hmmmm okey geht noch....
Und nur 20 PNs im NBJ jo das passt.

Also ich währe dann wieder hier leicht Nitrox abhänig aber das gibt sich wieder. 
Die umstellung wieder Deutsch zu reden naja Deutsch konnte ich nie so gut...
Ein paar kleine Blasen von Quallen aber das heilt wieder.
Und von Freundin mehrere Böse Blicke aber ok das passt schon.
Warum ? Naja auf dem Boot wo wir wahren da war auch ein Italiener pärchen. Und die wahren irgendwie niedergeschlagen als ihre Manschaft im Fussball einmal verloren haben. Also wollte Nobody die Weibliche Italienerin Trösten.
Durfte es aber nicht als er in den Augen seiner Freundin sah.

Naja zum Thema.

Ja mal sehen ob ich den Muggen nehme zz ist er auf 30 € runter. Und wenn ich meinen für so 12 Verkaufe komm ich gannz gut hin. Die andere Seite ist das ich jetzt auf so 32 - 34 ° im Idle und 49 unter Last bin. Also das was in den Berichten manche mit dem muggen geschaft haben. Naja und mit den stärkeren Lüftern bekomm ich dann mehr Luft ins und aus den Case. Aber erst mal sehen. Erst einmal muss ich alles hier wieder in Ordnung bringen etc. Das wird so am Do. Sein wo ich dann wieder mit modden Anfange. Und ich Denke nächste Woche werde ich das Fenster setzen.


----------



## Black_PC (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Plexi*

Bist also wieder gut angekommen, also ich bin für den Mugen, da der halt auch leise ist, den kann man eig eh in jedem Rechner nehmen, da der mit langsamdrehenden, schnelldrenden und ohne Lüfter gut kühlt


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Plexi*

Ja mal sehen. Wenn dann kommt er mit den neuen 3000 ern und die beiden Gehäuse Kühler die ich jetzt habe werden zu CPU Kühlern. Und der mitgelieferte 800er wird dann die Graka Kühlen.

Aso kann mich mal jemand up to date bringen?

Was macht Grigan ? und wo ist der ?
Wo ist der main eintrag von 00p4tti7 ?
Was hab ich noch Verpasst ? 

Achja im Urlaub hatte ich ein paar  Ideen.

edit; Ich hab da auch heute noch was vorbereitet. Was ? Na ratet mal.


----------



## Black_PC (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Plexi*

Du hast iwas gekauft und dir sind schreckliche Ideen gekommen natürlihc nur für deinen Geldbeutel die du uns verraten sollst.


----------



## loop (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Plexi*

Aber beim Mugen bitte aufpassen, denn der ist unter Umständen so groß, dass er mit dem RAM und dessen Heatspreader in Kontakt kommt. Dies ist vor allem der Fall bei AMD Boards.


----------



## hirschi-94 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Plexi*

Hi Nobody 

Schön dass du wieder da bist 




loop schrieb:


> Aber beim Mugen bitte aufpassen, denn der ist unter Umständen so groß, dass er mit dem RAM und dessen Heatspreader in Kontakt kommt. Dies ist vor allem der Fall bei AMD Boards.



Das ist bei den Ripjaws und dem Mugen kein Problem...einfach den Lüfter ein wenig hoch schieben...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Plexi*

Also nein Gekauft habe ich noch nichts. Das passiert erst wenn ich mein Amazone Passwort gefunden habe damit ich mir das optische Kabel bestellen kann.

Bei den Muggen müsste es gehen da ich oft gelesen habe das der Ram wie ich ihn habe zusammen mit dem Kühler verwendet wurde. Und notfalls kann man ja noch etwas modden...

Aber ob ich den Muggen nehme weiß ich noch nicht da ich denke das die Gehäusekühler (die 3000er) Soviel bringen sollten das der verbaute Katana 3 auch die 30 ° Grenze unterbietet.

Ach und gaaanz wichtig;
A Modders Day
Oder Holyday ?


----------



## Black_PC (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Plexi*

Du bsit unempfindlich gegen Lärm oder ?, weil ansonsten würdest du denk ich mal keinen 3000er einbauen, gut ich weiss du hast nen Fancontrol, aber trotzdem


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Plexi*

Wie das nun mit der Lüftung genau wird weiß ich noch nicht. vlt. Nehm ich auch nur 2000 er Lüfter. 

Aber bei dem Muggen bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Nobody`s neues Spielzeug*

Soo also mach ich wieder mal nen kleines Update sag ich mal oder ? Ich weiß ihr wollt endlich nach einer Woche Nobody Abwesenheit so etwas haben. Vlt zittert ihr auch so wie ich. Obwohl das bei mir wohl auf dem Nitrox Mangel zurück zu führen ist  

Also heute kamm nen kleines Paket an. etwas feines sag ich nur. Und zwar das hier...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Na was ist das ? richtig ein Digitaler Bilder Rahmen. Und was ich damit will? Na nicht meiner Freundin schenken   (Als er gekommen ist hab ich ihn flux versteckt.) Nein der kommt an Aurora mit ran. Das ist etwas was ich mit am Anfang versprochen habe. Eben das ich auch Dinge mache die vorher niemand hatte. 

Jedenfalls hab ich das Teil sehr Günstig bekommen und es dient mehr zum Testen. Falls es nicht passt wird es fachmännisch von mir entsorg... ähm verschenkt.

Ich werde das Teil an der Seitenwand oder am Deckel befestigen. Es soll dann Später einmal eine Uhr und Bilder anzeigen und wenn ich es hin bekomme wird es auch Infos an zeigen. Dabei soll es von selbst ausfahren und einfahren. Eben wie die Displays in Flugzeugen. Und das soll auch noch unabhängig vom aktuellen Zustand des PCs funktionieren also unabhängig ob er nun an ist oder nicht. Die Bilder und #Daten werden dann vom PC aus rüber geschoben.

Sooo dann hab ich heute noch etwas an Win 7 gebastelt und mal nen 3D Mark aus langer weile gemacht. Ich muss dazu sagen da war Firefox,Winamp, und Open Office auf als der Benchmark lief und ich glaub nen Bildbetrachter war auch an. Aber an sich denke ich mal nicht schlecht denn da wurde weder Getaktet noch irgend etwas anderes gedreht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Falls ihr euch fragt warum Open Office ich will mal etwas wegen der Rechtschreibfehler verbessern. 



Wegen den Muggen will ich erst noch einmal die kommende Woche vergehen lassen. Vlt bietet sich noch etwas anderes an. 

Aso und nein das ist nicht das was ich gestern gemeint habe meine kleine überraschung für euch habt ihr noch nicht erraten. 



Ein Tipp ihr werdet es gut finden und mir macht es nur Arbeit. Aber es ist schon im wan zu finden.  Viel Spaß noch beim knobeln.


----------



## Black_PC (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Nobody`s neues Spielzeug*

Schicker Rahmen.aber so was in der Art, hab ich schon mal iwo gesehen, trotzdem geil.

Willst du dir doch jetzt schon ne Wakü holen ??


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Nobody`s neues Spielzeug*

Mit Rahmen vieleicht aber war der auch Beweglich ? Und schwenkbar? Sowie Unabhänig vom restlichen System ? Und hat auch andereDinge wie Bilder angezeigt ? Ich glaube nicht. Zumindest habe ich so etwas noch nicht gesehen.

Naja mal so gesagt Nobody spielt mit dem Gedanken eine Wakü zu nehmen. Aber dazu muss Nobody überlegen was er braucht denn Wenn dann soll es was besonderes werden....


----------



## kero81 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Nobody`s neues Spielzeug*

Also der erst bist du ganz sicher nicht mit dem Display an der Seite oder wo auch immer das hin soll. Naja, die richtig großen basteln da nen richtigen Monitor ran, ist ein bissl Professioneller. Guck dir das mal an: "Cougar-Tower"


----------



## Black_PC (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Nobody`s neues Spielzeug*

SChwenkbar oder so, waren die nciht


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Nobody`s neues Spielzeug*

Also irgendwie gefällt mir der Ton von die Fenster God nicht. Man könnte meinen du meinst das alle meinen Das Nobody Amateur Haft vorgeht....  


 Also OK gut es gab es schon ähnlich. Aber das von dir ist nicht vergleichbar. 1. Ich hab ein kleineres Display wegen dem Window genommen.
 2. Das Display in deinen Link kann keine Bilder etc anzeigen,
 3. Meins wird schwenkbar und ausfahrbar sein.


 Und genau so was hab ich noch nirgends gesehen. Auch nicht bei den Opfern von NobLorRos.


 Aber selbst wenn es das schon einmal gab ist es egal denn so häufig wird es noch nicht sein.


Aber Morgen wird bestellt und zwar endlich das vergessene Optische Kabel und nächste Woche gibts es Battelfield in Dolby Digital 


Und mal sehen was aus der Kühlung wird. Für Vorschläge bin ich immer offen.


----------



## kero81 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Nobody`s neues Spielzeug*

Naja, Nobody... Du bist halt ein Nobody, was soll man da schon groß erwarten...

Äääähm, das Display in meinem Link kann keine Bilder anzeigen?  Also wenn das Videos bzw. Visualisierungen anzeigen kann, dann wird das auch Bilder anzeigen können.

Und zum Thema Umgangston... Ich lass mich nicht auf so ein Niveau runter und beschimpfe Leute die mir kritik entgegen bringen mit "Opfer".  Vielleicht solte ich heute Nacht mal auf dem roten Knopf schlafen...

Wird sich ja zeigen ob du ein Amateur bist wenn du das Display "schwenkbar und ausfahrbar" gemacht hast. 

Gruß Kero


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Nobody`s neues Spielzeug*



> Und zum Thema Umgangston... Ich lass mich nicht auf so ein Niveau runter  und beschimpfe Leute die mir kritik entgegen bringen mit "Opfer".  Vielleicht  solte ich heute Nacht mal auf dem roten Knopf schlafen...



Ähh jetzt hab ich etwas ins Fettnäpfchen gefasst... sry

Das mit den Opfer war nicht als beleidigung gedacht. Mir ist gerade eingefallen das das ja im Rap etc als Beleidigung gillt. Das war so keinesfalls zu verstehen. sorry wenn sich da jemand angegriffen Fühlt.

Das das Display Viedeos anzeigen kann habe ich nicht gelesen. Aber ich finde ein so großes Display passt bei mir einfach nicht.

Na dann schlaffe auf die roten Knöpfe gut. Ich werd dann mal die Grünnen und die Blauen drücken.

Und kritik ist jederzeit Willkommen sofern sie berechtigt ist.


----------



## kero81 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Nobody`s neues Spielzeug*

Ups, vielleicht hab ich es auch als beleidigung aufgefasst. Naja, ist ja nu geklärt und du erhältst 2 monate kein Fernmodding mehr.  Hast aber schon recht das so ein grosses Diplay bei dir nicht passen würde.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Nobody`s neues Spielzeug*

mal gespannt wie du das mit dem Display umsetzt xD


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Nobody`s neues Spielzeug*

Ja ich auch. Also im falle einer Wakü wird das Display aber eine nummer kleiner werden da ansonsten Platz verloren geht. 
Der große Rahmen kommt im falle das ich ihn verwede an der rechten Seite. Da aber Im Wakü Fall dort kein Platz ist muss ich einen kleineres Display nehmen und das an dem Deckel ran bauen.

Die anzeige der Temperatur und anderer werte wird mit 2 scripten realisiert wenn es interessiert.

Das ausfahren etc wrd entweder mit Luft oder mit einen E Motor gemacht. Beides hat vor und Nachteile.


----------



## Black_PC (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Nobody`s neues Spielzeug*

Also ich glaube, das ausfahren mit E-Motor ist besser, da es vorallem einfacher ist


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Nobody`s neues Spielzeug*

So wird es auch werden da der aufwand für eine Luftlösung zu hoch ist. 
Ich werde einen kleinen Motor nehmen und der darf dann das Teil rausfahren. Oder ich nehm eine rein Mechanische Lösung was noch einfacher währe.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Deal*

Hi ho und wieder ein Zoppelpost. 

Ich kann die Graka nun doch zurück geben.  Danke an den Händler. Nun die Frage welcher ersatz. Die asus oder eine andere. Und da die Karten gerate Günstiger geworden sind ....


----------



## affli (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Deal*

nicht schlecht herr specht..
innert zwei monaten 111 seiten.. 

immerhin existieren bestimmt 5 seiten bilder oder..?

ich mach glaub ich was falsch... 

sieht gut aus dein projekt. plexi ist voll im aufwärtstrend.
auch richtig so, es ist auch ein cooler werkstoff und dann noch nicht mal was bezahlen.. noch besser! 

bin gespannt was du mit dem display und der wakü noch noch so zauberst-


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Deal*

Hi affli jaaa ähm es ist größer geworden das Tagebuch als ich jemals gedacht hätte und es wird immer größer was Nobody richig nobodytastisch findet (und wieder ein neues Wort womit ich die Rechtschreibung quäle )

Bilder sollten bald schon mehr als 5 Seiten sein. Aber alle schreien nach Bildern also geb ich Bilder ud auserdem Spart das mir an schreiberei.

Im grunde finde ich nicht das du was Falsch machst, mir gefällt dein Projekt. Und hätte mir jemand gesagt vor 2 Monaten gesagt was hier draus wird, Das am Tag ca 500 - 800 Hits kommen und das Ich in 2 Monaten 111 Seiten habe hätte ich ihn für Blöd erklärt. Aber so ist das.

Ja das ich Plexi um sonst zugeschnitten bekomme hätte ich auch nie gedacht. Und wenn ich bedenke das die Quelle noch offen ist....

Ja mit dem Display muss ich auf der Wakü warten da ich nicht genau weiß wo etwas hin passt. 

Aber es ist komisch ich wollte alles der reihe nach machen und wieder kommt alles auf einmal. Nächste Woche kommt und geht eine Graka, Das fenster und die Unterboden Beluchtung kommen. Über die Wakü wird entschieden.... 

Egal so ist das im Tagesverlauf eines Modders. (nächstes Thema freut euch)


----------



## Black_PC (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Deal*

Du schickst deine Graka zurück und bestellst dir eine 5870, damit sich das einschicken auch lohnt


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Deal*

Ne eine 5870 nicht. Aber eine mit der man den Voltage ändern kann. Und auserdem sind die Karten stark im Preis gefallen also lohnt sich das schon.

Achso etwas will ich euch nicht vor enthalten. Mal sehen was ihr so dazu sagt. Vor allen Hirschie und co von euch würde ich gerne eine Meinung darüber hören. Einfach mal lesen ist ja nicht viel.


----------



## Black_PC (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Deal*

Also iwie, ist dass, was ich gelesen habe, da fürn Arsch, die motzen einen gleich an, nur weil man sien Projekt vorstellt


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Deal*

... Und raffen nichts. Und beweise für ihre Behauptugen sehe ich auch keine... Naja ich sag mal Poser sind das dort mehr nicht. Aber Closen No way dazu ärgern die sich zu schön 

Andere Frage Lohnt sich eine GTX 470 Anstat der 5850 ?


----------



## Black_PC (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Deal*

Die 470 ist zwar nett schlecht, verbraucht aber auch mehr Strom als die 5850 und ist lauter, von der Leistung, iwo zwischen 5850 und 5870, ich würde bei 5850 bleiben


----------



## M@rs (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Deal*

würde eher ne 5870 statt einen Fön aka GTX470 zu nehmen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Deal*

Ne also eine 5870 ist mir zu teuer da kann man aus fast jeder 5850 eine 5870 machen. 

Aber eine 470 soll laut diversen Benchmarks Etwas mehr Leistung haben. 

Also stehe ich vor dem Rätsel eine getaktete eine ungetaktete  oder eine 470. Mal wieder schwierig und an einer Wakü bastel ich auch gerade. Und das wo ich noch tringend einen Artikel schreiben müsste. 

Wer hat gesagt ich habe Urlaub ? Ach Freundin meinte das...


----------



## Black_PC (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Deal*

Also wenn Wakü bald kommt und genug Kühlleistung da ist, kannst du auch ne 470 nehmen, dann kriegst du mehr Pkt in Benches und hast etwas mehr Leistung in Spielen

PS: Bei den 5850 würde ich die getaktete nehmen, es sei denn du musst sparen und es kommt auf ide 20 € an.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Deal*

Also eigentlich sollte nur die CPU vorerst gekühlt werden und da man Takten kann wird es wohl eine 5850 da die Leistung schon stimmt. Und wenn dann nehm  ich auch die Getaktete da es vlt wie beim 965 selektierte sind.


----------



## Black_PC (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Deal*

Bei der Graka hab ich genauso gedacht


----------



## Pagz (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Deal*

wow hab grade alle 112 seiten in ca 3 stunden dauerlesen gelesen.
na ja zumindest würde ich mal hd 5850 pcs oder vapor-x probieren wenn du übertakten willst
Allerdings wenn du wircklich vorhast in naher zukunft deine graka mit wasser zu kühlen währe die gtx 470 wahrscheinlich sogar die bessere alternative, da ihre größten nachteile(lautstärke+temperatur) dann wegfalllen und die gtx 470 an sich eher übertaktfreudiger ist als die radeon hd 5850/70.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Deal*

Du hast echt 112 Seiten gelesen ? Respekt für so eine Leistung bekommst du einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Glückwunsch.

Die Grafikkarten werde ich mir mal ansehen. Aber eine 470 naja da hab ich 2. Probleme. 
1. mein Board unterstützt kein Sli
2. die Graka wollte ich eigentlich nicht mit ner Wakü verbinden. 

Und da ich mit der 5850 eigentlich recht zufrieden war in einigen Punkten wollte ich es lassen eine 470 zu holen. Auch wenn die etwas mehr Leistet aber dieses Plus kann man alle mal aufholen. Daher stehe ich ohne deine Karten gesehen zu haben noch auf dem Punkt eine Getaktete Asus Karte zu nehmen. Und Später eine 2. dazu. 

Zum Thema Waku da bin ich immer noch am Rätseln was ich da nun so nehme.


----------



## Black_PC (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Deal*

Also ich würde Crossfire sowieso lassen, auch wenn SLI schon mal besser ist, würde ich das auch lassen, wenn du ne gescheide Wakü haben willst, dann sollt schon mind. mal CPU und GPU gekühlt werden, vorallem ist es blöd mit Lukü und Wakü gleichzeitg, eig bin ich gegen NVidia und Intel, aber wenn ne Wakü kommt, auch wenn nur CPU geplant ist, dann kann man auch noch die GPU einbinden und ne 470 kaufen.

Die Vapor-X solltest du nicht nehmen, da du bei der die Spannung nciht ändern kannst, deshalb solltest du die übertaktete ASUS nehmen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Deal*

Also mein Board hat nur CF unterstützung. Mit sli ist da nicht viel.  Und die 5850 er reihe wird nicht so Warm von daher reicht  auch wenn Nobody da etwas Moddet. Und auserdem scheut mich da der Garantieverlust. 

Naja und so teuer soll und kann ich die Wakü nicht machen. aus 2 Gründen. 
1. Das Motto 
2. brauch ich 3 davon.

eine Für aurora eine fürs Modbook und eine für mich. Ich sitz hier auf der Tarasse seit heute Früh und tippe Artikel runter schreibe Antworten und bearbeite Bilder. CPU Temperatur vom Modbook 83 °C und von der Graka annähernd 100 °..... Und Nobody hat auch was von 40 °

Übrigens ich habe go bekommen für eine andere Graka. Das hat der Postmann gebracht. Aber leiter zur Falschen Adresse.


----------



## Kampfkeks (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Deal*

hey!
Cooles tb aber ich finde es ein bischenen blöd damit das ganze tb verspammt wurde und nicht mehr übersichtlich ist aber dafür kannst du ja nichts!
die ati hd 5850 ist natürlich was feines!Es fehlt eigtnlich nur noch ne wakü, dan währe das Projekt echt klasse!
Übrigens danke nochmal für die Hilfe!


----------



## Black_PC (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Deal*

Von was brauchst du 3,von der WaKü ???

Es gibt auhc Hersteller,  bei denen die Garantie nicht verloren geht, bei einem Kühlerwechsel.

Ich weiss auch, dass dein Board nur Crossfire unterstützt, aber ich meinte damit, dass ich beides nicht gut finde.

Du hast jetzt ne gute Karte, die erst mal langt, wenn die net mehr langt, wird es neuere Generationen geben, welceh noch stromsparender sidn und/oder noch mehr Leistung bringen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Deal*

Och so zugespaämt ist das nicht hier und da ja da ist ein Beitrag der im engenren Sinne nichts zu suchen hat. Aber eigentlich haben alle einen Sinn. 

Und welche währen das ? ich hab noch keinen gesehen. Ich denke CF muss man testen denke ich um zu sehen ob es wirklich so schlecht oder gut ist.
Ja und ich brauch 3 davon warum siehe oben.
Also bis Montag hab ich wegen der Graka Zeit. Und für die Wakü muss ich mich auch noch entscheiden. Und wieder steht Nobody vor unlösbaren Problemen.


----------



## iLucas (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Deal*

SLI geht auf allen Chipsätzen.
Kannst hier mal nachschlagen 

[Guide] SLI auf allen Chipsätzen - Es geht! - Forum de Luxx


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Deal*

Auch auf meinen Board ?


----------



## Black_PC (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Deal*

Also du brauchst 3 Waküs, eine für dich, eine für dein Modbook und eine für Aurora, oder was, würdest du da bitte mit nem ganzen Satz antworten.

Wenn du CF ausprobieren willst, dann kauf dir jetzt ne 5850 und zwar von ASUS die übertaktete.

Wakü solltest du schon, mind. CPU und GPU kühlen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Deal*

Ja steht doch da ...

Eine brauch ich für Aurora und weil ich auf der Tarase Sitze eine für mich und noch eine fürs Modbook dessen CPU nun 92° hat .... Sch.. ist das heiß heute. 
Desahlb _*Ich brauch ne Wakü bei der Hitze*_ Naja sagen wir so wenn SLI gehen sollte kann man auch später über eine Wakü reden.


----------



## wirelessy (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Deal*

Also bei mir kühlts grad ab - Gewitter!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Deal*



wirelessy schrieb:


> Also bei mir kühlts grad ab - Gewitter!



Hast du ein Glück...


----------



## iLucas (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Deal*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Auch auf meinen Board ?



Auch bei dir 
Da steht ja auch auf *allen *Chipsätzen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Deal*

Ich habe gerade auch so etwas zu sehen bekommen.



> *
> User feedback, already tested systems with unofficial SLI working
> 
> ...
> ...



Also sollte es gehen. Vermutlich. Da das genauderselbe Chipsatz ist und auch Praktisch mein Board. Dann würde ich mal sagen Nvidia wird kommen wer hätte das mal gedacht... In Aurora zieht wirklich eine Fermi ein. Aber wer hätte auch gedacht das Deutschland Argentienien so abschlachtet.

Auch dir Danke für den Tipp und hier dein Keks. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde mich freuen wenn du weiter beobachten würdest was du angerichtet hast .


----------



## Black_PC (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Deal*

Das ist echt eine unerwartete Wendung ???

Welche soll es denn genau werden ???


----------



## hirschi-94 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Deal*

Huhu  kommt die GTX gleich unter Wasser?


----------



## iLucas (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Deal*

Ich bin schon die ganze Zeit ein Stillermitleser 
Ich werds weiter verfolgen 

PS: Danke fürn Keks

PPS: SCHLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND FTW!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Deal*



> Das ist echt eine unerwartete Wendung ???


 Ja ist es



> Welche soll es denn genau werden ???


Da muss ich noch nachlesen ob zb jede Sli fähig ist und was welche gut zum takten etc sind.



> Huhu  kommt die  GTX gleich unter Wasser?


 Da muss ich erstmal mit den Preis der Wakü sehen . Da bin ich noch nicht weiter. Wer also nen Keks verdienen will nur zu...



> Ich bin schon die ganze Zeit ein Stillermitleser


Davon denke ich gibts viele (bei den hits) aber ist ja ok. 

Also nun sucht Nobody wirklich ne Nvidia verückt naja.



> SCHLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND FTW!


 Wer hätte auch das gedacht das Deutschland die so abschlachtet.


----------



## zøtac (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Deal*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Da muss ich erstmal mit den Preis der Wakü sehen . Da bin ich noch nicht weiter. Wer also nen Keks verdienen will nur zu...


Mhm, Wakü für Grafikkarte + CPU wird so an die 200€ +/- 50€ kosten, wenn du SLI benutzt nochmal 80€ mehr für nen 2ten Grafikkarten kühler. 
Preise natürlich ohne Sämtlichen Schnick-schnack wie Durchflussmesser, Temperatursensor etc.
Wakü's sind in der erstanschaffung leider ziemlich teuer, aber wenn man erstmal Pumpe, Radi, AGB usw. hat dann wirds auch günstiger


----------



## kero81 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Deal*

Huhu Nobody,
spar dir lieber das Geld für die zweite Graka und kauf dir entweder ne 5870 oder warte auf die 6er Reihe. Mit einer 5879/480 braucht man nun wirklich keine zweite Karte. Ich hab z.b. eine GTX285 und kann immernoch so ziemlich alles auf höchsten Einstellungen spielen. Denk auch mal dran das viele Games einfach grottig programmiert sind, da hilft dann ne zweite Graka auch nichts. Ich persönlich finde SLI/CF sind nur Schw...verlängerungen...  Bringt dir bei der Punktejagd im 3DMark was, aber in Spielen...naja.

Edit:
Mit 200 Euro kommst du nicht hin, musst ja noch Anschlüsse, Schlauch etc. kaufen...


----------



## Black_PC (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Deal*

Du solltst vllt mal sagen, wo dein Preislimit für die Wakü liegt und, ob auch externe Radis verwendet werden können, okay ansonsten geht es gar nciht.

EDIT: Wie wäre es mit der 
*Palit/XpertVision GeForce GTX 470 Own Design*

oder
*EVGA GeForce GTX 470 Hydro Copper*

,leider nicht verfügbar,
oder
*Zotac GeForce GTX 470 AMP! Edition *


----------



## zøtac (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Deal*



Black_PC schrieb:


> Du solltst vllt mal sagen, wo dein Preislimit für die Wakü liegt und, ob auch externe Radis verwendet werden können, okay ansonsten geht es gar nciht.


Sein Budget war max. 150€ und soweit ich mich erinnern kann sollte alles intern sein, ich editier gleich mal den Link zum Threat rein^^
Edit: Da
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/107260-nobody-und-das-wasser.html


----------



## hirschi-94 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Deal*

Öhm mir fällt gerade auf, dass ab einer GTx470/5870 die CPU Limitiert...von daher lohnt sich das erst recht nicht


----------



## Black_PC (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Deal*

Naja, nicht unbedingt, da die CPU ja auch übertaktet ist


----------



## zøtac (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Deal*



Black_PC schrieb:


> Du solltst vllt mal sagen, wo dein Preislimit für die Wakü liegt und, ob auch externe Radis verwendet werden können, okay ansonsten geht es gar nciht.
> 
> EDIT: Wie wäre es mit der
> *Palit/XpertVision GeForce GTX 470 Own Design*
> ...


Die erste und die letzte würd ich net empfehlen, die sind nicht im Referenzdesign und da passt dan warscheinlich kein Fullcover Kühler drauf.
Die in der mitte, naja, wenn man ne evga Karte und nen AquagraFX kommt man 20-40€ billiger weg und hat trozdem Garantie


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Deal*

Also etwas ist Falsch    zøtac mir ist es Egal ob intern oder extern. Im  endefekt muss alles extern rein. Warum ? na schau mal hier.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu wenig Platz. Mit Graka sag ich 200 € aber ich möchte wenn möglich eine externe AGB also nicht mit Pumpe zusammen weil mir die Externen gefallen. 
Und die Graka solllte auch mit Wasser noch garantie haben oder zumindest sollte nicht ersichtlich sein wenn sie unter Wasser lief. Da muss ich mich noch iformieren.

Und ehrlich gesagt hoffe ich noch auf nen netten Sponsor.


----------



## hirschi-94 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Deal*



> Mit Graka sag ich 200 € aber ich möchte wenn möglich eine externe AGB also nicht mit Pumpe zusammen weil mir die Externen gefallen.



Sorry, aber das kannst du so was von vergessen...~300€ = Minimum (ich poste gleich mal eine Zusammenstellung)



> Und die Graka solllte auch mit Wasser noch garantie haben oder zumindest sollte nicht ersichtlich sein wenn sie unter Wasser lief.



Da bist du bei EVGA richtig 



*EDIT: Hier die Zusammenstellung*


----------



## zøtac (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Deal*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das kannst du so was von vergessen...300€ = Minimum (ich poste gleich mal eine Zusammenstellung)


naja, hab für knapp 250€ ne Wakü für 955BE und HD5770 bekommen, trippleradi AGB EK Waterblocks pumpe.


----------



## hirschi-94 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Deal*



zøtac schrieb:


> naja, hab für knapp 250€ ne Wakü für 955BE und HD5770 bekommen, trippleradi AGB EK Waterblocks pumpe.



Du musst aber bedenken, dass der GTX 470 Kühler teurer ist, als der der 5770
Ich bin bei meiner Zusammenstellung auf 275€ gekommen.


----------



## zøtac (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Deal*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Du musst aber bedenken, dass der GTX 470 Kühler teurer ist, als der der 5770
> Ich bin bei meiner Zusammenstellung auf 275€ gekommen.


Mhm stimmt auch wieder.
Aber @ Nobody: 
Lieber einmal was gscheides kaufen, wer billigzeuch kauft kauft 2 mal im schlimmsten fall auch die Hardware wenn was ausläuft wegen nem undichten Kühler o.ä.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Deal*

Also die Zusammenstelung von hirschi g........ hirschi hier geblieben und komentar dazu abgeben...  Mal sehen ob wir beide gleicher Meinung sind. Also die zusammenstelung gefällt mir gut. Ich müsste nur nen anderen schlauch und nen andere AGB nehmen. Mal sehen mit der Grundlage Bastle ich mal weiter bei mir verrenne ich mich dann immer wieder. 



> Lieber einmal was gscheides kaufen, wer billigzeuch kauft kauft 2 ma



Ja das kenne ich irgendwo her aso das wahren die ersten Seiten....


----------



## hirschi-94 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

So also ich habe die Zusammenstellung noch einmal aktualisiet...
Der 420er Radi hat die Leistung eines 480er's...
Somit hast du mehr Leistung oder gleiche Leistung bei weniger Lautstärke...
Diese 10€ mehr würde ich auf jeden Fall investieren 

*Hier*


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

Also den Schlauch lass ich weg und nehme einen durchsichtigen, da ich keine UV LED habe. Dann nehm ich noch ne andere AGB mal sehen was sich so findet. Und solches Schutz mittel nehm ich auch noch also das Wasser in der Wakü. und dazu Grüne Farbe (Muss sein.)

Aber Hirschi ich würde mich über einen Komentar zu den Link freuen. Nein ich bin keinesfalls dir Böse. Da ich finde was dort von den Geschrieben wird ist nur mist.


----------



## zøtac (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Aber Hirschi ich würde mich über einen Komentar zu den Link freuen. Nein ich bin keinesfalls dir Böse. Da ich finde was dort von den Geschrieben wird ist nur mist.


Darf ich nen Kommentar zu dem Link abgeben? 
Zu spät, jetzt mach ichs einfach 

Das ist einfach nur.... einfach facepalm /o
Ich war kurz vor einem Duell zwischen Kopf und Tisch nachdem ich das durchgelesen hab, tolles Niveau  da...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

Ok also bin ich nicht blöd..... Genau der Meinung bin ich auch zumal es von den Typen kaum einer schaft mal zu sagen was so Falsch alles sein soll und was an meiner HW zu ändern sei das es ihrer meinung nach passt...

Egal ich werde die noch etwas ärgern und ziehe mich mit einen Knall der die treffen wird zurück. Das muss ich mir nicht an tun. Zumal die mit ihrer Meinung alleine da stehen. Ich schreib lieber hier weiter hier ist das Nevau extreme höher.


----------



## zøtac (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

Jo, und so Kommentare wie 
"Asrock.....igitt"
Die Zeiten von Asrock der Billigmarke sind längst vorbei.
Einfach nur falsch was die da behaupten. Sachen wie 
"Willste damit jetzt hier rumprollen oder was?" 
Krönen die Sache natürlich^^


----------



## hirschi-94 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

Tut mir Leid Nobody aber in diesem Forum melde ich mich NICHT an...sorry ich habe nach dem dritten Kommentar aufgehört zu lesen...einfach Müll was die da schreiben


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

Und auch noch was auf den nächsten 3 Seiten kommt. Echt Top das Nivea aber naja der Knall kommt noch. Man sollte halt nicht in solchen unbekanten Foren schreiben es gibt schon ein Grund Warum die unbekant sind und bleiben sollten.

Nu zurück zu den Wichtigen Dingen. Also Wakü steht fast nur die Graka noch net.

edit du solltest dich dort auch nicht anmelden bloß nicht.... nur lesen solltest du das ich auch mal deinen Komentar zu hören kann.


----------



## zøtac (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Und auch noch was auf den nächsten 3 Seiten kommt. Echt Top das Nivea aber naja der Knall kommt noch. Man sollte halt nicht in solchen unbekanten Foren schreiben es gibt schon ein Grund Warum die unbekant sind und bleiben sollten.
> 
> Nu zurück zu den Wichtigen Dingen. Also Wakü steht fast nur die Graka noch net.


Wenn schon Wakü dann würd ich je na budget für die Karte ne 470 oder 480 reinkloppen
Edit: Natürlich von Evga, wegen Garantie undso
Edit 2: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/ima...?ie=UTF8&n=284266&s=dvd&qid=1278183691&sr=1-3
hähähä


----------



## hirschi-94 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

Nimm *die* Karte


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

Also die Evga ist schon schwer im Preis. Eigentlich sollten es nicht mehr als 300 werden. Und nun schon wieder 50 € mehr nee sorry gibt es andere entfehlenswerde Karten und wie ist das merkt man wenn das Gehäuse von einer graka entfernt wurde...

zøtac ne wenn dann ne 470. Und das ist der 2. Teil. eigentlich wurde der nur aus marketing teschnischen Gründen im Deutschen so genant. Mir Persönlich gefällt der 1. Teil am besten. Das sind so Filme an die man nie wieder ran kommt. So wie es auch bei manchen Serien der Fall ist (Das A-Team.)


----------



## Black_PC (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

Vllt ne 465 und hoffen, dass man sie unlocken kann ??? oder auf die 460 warten, wobei man dann weniger Leistung als bei ner 5850 hat


----------



## zøtac (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Also die Evga ist schon schwer im Preis. Eigentlich sollten es nicht mehr als 300 werden. Und nun schon wieder 50 € mehr nee sorry gibt es andere entfehlenswerde Karten und wie ist das merkt man wenn das Gehäuse von einer graka entfernt wurde...
> 
> zøtac ne wenn dann ne 470. Und das ist der 2. Teil. eigentlich wurde der nur aus marketing teschnischen Gründen im Deutschen so genant. Mir Persönlich gefällt der 1. Teil am besten. Das sind so Filme an die man nie wieder ran kommt. So wie es auch bei manchen Serien der Fall ist (Das A-Team.)


Naja, es gibt auch ne GTX470 version für 310€ von Zotac (^^)
Die Sache mit dem Kühlertausch, das ist keine Sache des bemerkens, Evga gibt dir von sich aus noch Garantie bei Kühlertausch und Zotac nicht.

1280MB Zotac GeForce GTX470 GDDR5 PCIe - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook &


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

Die Chance das das geht ist verschwindent gering auch wenn sie da ist. Aber eine 465 kann man sich auch überlegen wohl war.


----------



## zøtac (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Die Chance das das geht ist verschwindent gering auch wenn sie da ist. Aber eine 465 kann man sich auch überlegen wohl war.


Naja ich finde ne 465 net empfehlenswert.
Siedelt sich preislich bei ner HD5850 an und hat weniger Leistung. Die GTX470 ist so zwischen 5850 und 5870, was den Preis für mich rechtfertigt. Und wer sich ne GTX480 kauft, der hat das Geld einfach, da braucht man net zu Diskutieren


----------



## Black_PC (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

So war das auch gemeint, ne 465 an sich ist nicht schlecht, man hat die Chance ne 470 günstig zu bekommen, aber ich weiss halt nicht ob sie als 465 noch schneller als ne 5850 ist.

Wiederrum, wenn man sehr bald ne Wakü holen will, dann sollte man schon ne EVGA oder eine Karte die von Haus aus Wakü hat nehmen, da bei Kühlerwechsel kein Garantieverlust.

Andere günstiger, aber Garantieverlust.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

Die gleich mit Kühler sind noch teurer da bekomm ich fast ne 480 für. 

Mit der Evga daüberlege ich jetzt noch mal. Aber interessant währe noch wo eine 465 so rum schwiert na mal sehen Google hilft sag ich mal.


----------



## Black_PC (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

Die beginnen so bei 260€


----------



## zøtac (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

So, hier richtig verlinkt unso^^
Die GTX 465 siedelt sich unter der 5850 an, in manchen fällen auch unter der HD5830 
http://www.guruht.com/2010/05/geforce-gtx-465-vs-hd-5850-vs-gtx-470.html


----------



## Pagz (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

ich würde auch von der gtx 465 abraten
ich hab immer wieder gerüchte gehört, dass die nur die ausselektierten gtx 470/80 chips sind
und wenn das stimmt gibt es wohl bessere alternativen fürs übertakten.
Also ich würde einfach bei der wahl zwischen hd 5850 oder wenn du mehr geld hast gtx 470 bleiben.
Sind ja beides top karten von der leistung


----------



## zøtac (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*



Robin123 schrieb:


> ich würde auch von der gtx 465 abraten
> ich hab immer wieder gerüchte gehört, dass die nur die ausselektierten gtx 470/80 chips sind
> und wenn das stimmt gibt es wohl bessere alternativen fürs übertakten.
> Also ich würde einfach bei der wahl zwischen hd 5850 oder wenn du mehr geld hast gtx 470 bleiben.
> Sind ja beides top karten von der leistung



hör auf ihn


----------



## Pagz (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

ZackZack! Limitierte Angebote zum Schnäppchenpreis!
und du kannst auch mal auf der seite schauen falls du die noch nicht kennst ham manchmal wircklich günstige angebote


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

Ja das sagen auch verschiedene Benches das die 465 schlechter ist. Und ja es sind defekte 470 er. Aber es ist sehr selten gelungen aus einer 465 eine 470 zu machen. Aber ich bleibe bei der 470.

Robin123 noch mal schwein gehabt denn etwas später und du hättest 118 Seiten lesen können 

Mal sehen was ich mache ich werde jetzt noch ein paar 470 er ansehen und dann mich für eine entscheiden. dann die Wakü fertig machen. Ob nun mit graka kühlung und so weiter mal sehen. Ich muss erstmal wieder nach denken. WENN ES NUR NICHT SO SCh... WARM WÄHRE fast wie im Urlaub da wahren es 43 ° und kein Wind.


----------



## zøtac (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Ja das sagen auch verschiedene Benches das die 465 schlechter ist. Und ja es sind defekte 470 er. Aber es ist sehr selten gelungen aus einer 465 eine 470 zu machen. Aber ich bleibe bei der 470.
> 
> Robin123 noch mal schwein gehabt denn etwas später und du hättest 118 Seiten lesen können
> 
> Mal sehen was ich mache ich werde jetzt noch ein paar 470 er ansehen und dann mich für eine entscheiden. dann die Wakü fertig machen. Ob nun mit graka kühlung und so weiter mal sehen. Ich muss erstmal wieder nach denken. WENN ES NUR NICHT SO SCh... WARM WÄHRE fast wie im Urlaub da wahren es 43 ° und kein Wind.


Nur denk dran, wenns keine Evga ist läufst du gefahr 300€ in den sand zu setzten^^


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

Oder ich lass die Graka Kühlung weg fallen. Und wer sagt das die Evga nicht einfach sagen Wakü war dran ? vergiss es...


----------



## Black_PC (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

Bei EVGA blribt die Garantie auch nach Kühlerwechsel erhalten, das ist so


----------



## zøtac (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Oder ich lass die Graka Kühlung weg fallen. Und wer sagt das die Evga nicht einfach sagen Wakü war dran ? vergiss es...


Irgendwo in deren FAQ (direkt auf der evga seite) steht das sie auch Karten mit gewechseltem kühler austauschen, hab ich auch schonmal gemacht und nach ~3 Wochen hatt ich ne neue Karte daheim :>
Aber wenn du die Graka Kühlung wegfallen lässt, mhm, die GTX470 is halt schon nen ziemlicher Hitzkopf und laut ist sie auch^^


----------



## Black_PC (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

Wenn du den Kühler nciht wechseln willst, dann nimm ne 5850 ode rne 470 im Non-Ref-Design, wobei cih da uach nciht wiess, wie laut die sind.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

Na ich werde sehen. Aber es ist eine Überlegung werd 100 € spahren und mit der Wärme und Lautstärke leben oder nicht... Wie gesagt ich muss darüber nachdenken und zwar in Ruhe. von Daher gehe ich Anno Zocken. Wenn ihr wollt schreibt ruhig weiter ich bin dann so gegen 0 und 1 uhr wieder Online kurz bevors zu Disko geht.


----------



## zøtac (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

Du würdest sogar mehr als 100€ spaaren^^
Aber meiner Meinung nach Lohnt sich das Geld. Weil GTX470 ohne Wakü heißt mehr Abwärme und Lärm, mehr Abwärme heißt mehr Gehäuselüfter und das wiederum führt zu noch mehr Lärm xD
Das ist ein Teufelskreis :O


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

Ja es lassen sich wirklich rund 100 € sparen. alleine eine günstige graka kommt 50 weniger und von der Wakü alles weg gerechnet bekommt man nochmal etliches raus. 

100€ oder Laut und Warm. schwere entscheidung. So wie ich finde. Ich muss die ganze story aber auch bezahlen. Blöd wieder mal sag ich nur.


----------



## zøtac (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

Naja, entweder Wakü an der GPU oder ne HD5850/70.
Ich bin ja für ersteres


----------



## Black_PC (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

Also ei würde ich dir raten, einfach die 5850er ASUS zu nehmen, weil das bisschen Leistung was die 470 mehr hat ist nicht so viel, aber sie ist einen tick teurer, verbraucht mehr Strom, ist lauter und du bsit der nächste der NVidia unterstützt


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

Das es nun eine 470 wird is klar. Da sie ja sagen wir auf dem Niveu einer 5870 ligt vlz noch höher mit den neusten Treiber und eine 5870 ist dann aber teurer. 

Die Frage ist halt 1.  wakü mit teurer Evga graka ? 
2. wakü mit normaler 470
3. Wakü CPU only
4. Lukü

Am liebsten währe mir das oben. Dann muss ich aber wieder an mein Konto denken womit der gesammte PC bei 1100 - 1200 € liegen würde. Dann halt mit Wakü, fermi und 965. Allerdings Leistungstechnisch würde das Top sein.

Aber wenn ich mir so die Lautstärke anhöre wenn ich jetzt Spiele.... Da merkt man schon die 4 Lüfter sowie CPU und Graka Kühlung.

Allerdings währe ne Wakü die Krönung in dem System. Und so wie es zz aussieht wird es Nr 1.

edit die Asus kostet auch 300 in so fern ist egal ob Nvidia oder ATI.


----------



## Black_PC (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

Wenn es ne 470 wird, dann Möglichkeit *1*


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

Die teuerste und beste möglichkeit.

Ich bin halt noch am basteln der Wakü. Hat jemand ne Ahnung ob man diese Wasserzusätze braucht ?


----------



## Timmynator (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

Wenn es eine 470 sein soll, dann würde ich auch zu 1 tendieren. Und die Mehrausgaben musst du im Verhältnis zur nächsten Aufrüstung sehen: Wenn du jetzt eine "ältere" Karte kaufst, gibst du tendenziell ein Vielfaches des Geldes, was du gespart hast beim nächsten Aufrüsten (was dann auch früher kommt, weil die Hardware "älter" und "weniger leistungsfähig" ist) wieder aus. 

Die Anführungszeichen weil die Halbwärtszeiten von Hardware unmöglich bzw. die Leistungsunterschiede größtenteils marginal sind.


----------



## Pagz (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

ja ich würde mich auch entscheiden zwischen gtx470+wakü (wenn du genug geld hast) oder ner hd 5850


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

So <-- So irgendwie merge ich das fast jeder Regelmäßig so Sätze anfängt...

Das System soll ja Aufrüst Aktionen Möglich machen was ua auch der Grund für das Board war. Ich denke die 470 ist jetzt da ich weiß das die Alternative zu Sli vorhanden ist und sie mitlerweile genau so viel Kostet wie meine 5850 damals die richtige Alternative. Zumindest denke ich das. Und einer mehr der NV unterstützt wird auch niemanden stören letztlich ist Nvidia Intel AMD ATI mir schnuppe es interessert mich mehr was in meinen PC so werkelt und das das Leistung hat zu einen guten Verhältnis.

Meine Wakü zusammenstellung liegt bei zz 298,14€ mit einer Evga (wer denkt sich solche namen aus ?) +50 € Was dann 348,14 währen. was zu 966 € dazu kähm. womit das System bei 1314,14 € läge... Mehr als das Modbook im Roh zustand gekostet hat und weniger als wieviel es mich gekostet hat und ungefähr das was es heute Wert währe...

Ich werde noch 2 andere zusammen stellen. Mal sehen.

nen edit weils mir gerade einfällt. Das netzteil reicht doch für eine 470 + Wakü so wie ich das rechne oder was meint ihr ?


----------



## Pagz (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

ja klar bin mir aber nicht sicher ob es noch für ne 2.te gtx 470 reicht. Ich glaube nicht.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

Also hab ich mich nicht geirrt.

Für eine 2 ja das wird eng werden. Aber im falle von Sli oder CF hatte ich sowiso ein neues eingeplannt und das aktuelle würde dann Verkauft.


----------



## zøtac (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

Nochmal zu den Wasserzusätzen, irgendwas brauchst du aber es muss net des Teure Fertiggemisch sein, ausser du willst ne besondere Farbe.
Ansonsten kannst du einfach G48 (Das ist nen Kühlerfrostschutz fürs auto mit Glysantin) mit Destiliertem Wasser mischen. Verhältnis 1:10, kostet wesentlich weniger.
Edit: Bei ner zweiten GTX 470 ist ne Wakü natürlich nen muss, sonst gibts da nen Hitzestau.


----------



## kero81 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

Leg Dich mal fest Nobody, sonst geht das gespamme hier nur weiter...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

Ja also die 2. 470 ist nur eine Option. Also heist es nicht das eine kommen muss. Wenn ich aber einmal günstig zu einer kommen könnte na dann....

Also ja es soll eine Farbe haben. Ich will mich ja später nicht ärgern. Es soll Grün sein da es die Vorherschende Farbe ist. Und nur ein Grüner schlauch finde ich ncht so das wahre. Aber ich glaub Frostschutz is nicht nötig... Aber etwas hab ich mir schon überlegt. nähmlich was zu erst gekühlt werden soll. Nämlich die CPU danach kommt die Graka. Warum ? die CPU wird nicht so Warm wie die Graka. Ich werde heute auch noch den Wahren Korb 1,2 und 3 Posten.

edit; für kero... ja das hab ich schon fast. Nur will alles gut überlegt sein oder ? und es ist meine erste Wakü die ich bastle.


----------



## zøtac (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Ja also die 2. 470 ist nur eine Option. Also heist es nicht das eine kommen muss. Wenn ich aber einmal günstig zu einer kommen könnte na dann....
> 
> Also ja es soll eine Farbe haben. Ich will mich ja später nicht ärgern. Es soll Grün sein da es die Vorherschende Farbe ist. Und nur ein Grüner schlauch finde ich ncht so das wahre. Aber ich glaub Frostschutz is nicht nötig... Aber etwas hab ich mir schon überlegt. nähmlich was zu erst gekühlt werden soll. Nämlich die CPU danach kommt die Graka. Warum ? die CPU wird nicht so Warm wie die Graka. Ich werde heute auch noch den Wahren Korb 1,2 und 3 Posten.
> 
> edit; für kero... ja das hab ich schon fast. Nur will alles gut überlegt sein oder ? und es ist meine erste Wakü die ich bastle.


Das du keinen Frostschutz brauchst ist klar^^
Der Kühlerfrostschutz enthält Glysantin gegen Kalk ablagerung undso. Was du zuerst Kühlst ist ziemlich egal, das Wasser hat bis es wieder im Radi ist 0,X-1,0°C unterschied. Wenn du Grün haben willst aber keine Grünen Schlauch kannst du auf Aquatuning nen Grünes Fertiggemisch kaufen. 
Das Färbt recht Kräftig.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

Hab ich auch ich hoffe ich bekomm den Link jetzt noch hin  Und zwar dachte ich mir das so Was mir aufgefallen ist, der Radiator sowie die Lüfter gibt es einzeln und als Set. Der Witz das Set ist 1 cent teurer 

Was denkt ihr machen sich andere CPU und GPU Kühler bemerkbar ?


----------



## Pagz (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

dein motto möglichst günstig hast du ganz aufgegeben oder?


----------



## zøtac (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

GPU Kühler würd ich nen 10ner mehr Investieren und den hier nehmen:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer aquagratiX für 470GTX (GF100) G1/4 Aquacomputer aquagraFX für GTX 470 und GTX 465 (GF100) G1/4 12365
AquagraFX sind einfach super. Klasse Verarbeitung, spitzen Kühlleistung und wird nicht billig im Ausland Produziert. Sieht dazu noch viel Edler aus^^
Heaetkiller sind natürlich die Spitzenklasse der CPU Kühler, mit denen macht man nix falsch.
Ansonsten, wenns Hauptsächlich grün werden soll warum keine grünen Lüfter?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*



> dein motto möglichst günstig hast du ganz aufgegeben oder?


Ähm nein wiso ? In anbetracht von dem was man bekommt sehe ich das... Ansonsten ist es doch günstig ? Es ist der beste shop, Und das für mich günstigste Material. 

@ zøtac Ja ich werde mir den Kühler mal an sehen. Vlt ändere ich auch noch den CPU Kühler aber sonst steht die sache schon. 

Zu den Fans kann ich nicht viel sagen. Da ich nicht weiß ob sie nicht vlt doch Um lackiert werden.


edit; was ich gerade sehe so eine 470 hat keine Garantie Siegel ? und die GPU hat keine Pats ?....


----------



## hirschi-94 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

Öhm der Heatkiller hat so ziemlich das besten P/L Verhältnis...lass den auf jeden Fall im Korb.
Und der EK Kühler ist auch gut.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

Beim CPU Kühler steht das er für dual CPUs optimiert ist und ich hab eben 2 Kerne mehr von daher schaue ich da noch. Und der Graka Kühler von zotac sieht auch nicht schlecht aus. Auch das Video... Also haben Grakas auf dem Chip normale WLP und einfache Pats auf den Spannungswandlern. Und es gibt auch keine Garantie siegel... Also wenn man rein Theoretisch eine andere nimmt und die unter Wasser setzt sollte man es also nicht mergen oder ? Rein Theoretisch natürlich...


----------



## hirschi-94 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*



> Beim CPU Kühler steht das er für dual CPUs optimiert ist und ich hab eben 2 Kerne mehr von daher schaue ich da noch.



Die Beschreibung ist Blödsinn...ich habe den gleichen nur in der LT Variante.




> Also wenn man rein Theoretisch eine andere nimmt und die unter Wasser setzt sollte man es also nicht merken oder ? Rein Theoretisch natürlich...



Könnte hinhauen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

Hmm wenn es hinhauen könnte dann ... so eine andere Karte ? vlt....

Wenn du den gleichen hast kannst du mal bitte ein paar Temps schicken ? Danke und Ganz wichtig hirschi etwas habe ich vergessen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hirschi-94 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

Jamjam 

Im IDLE bei 25°C habe ich 27°C H2O Temp und 30°C CPU Temp.
Unter Last komme ich bei den Werten kaum über 40°C...

Hier gibt es übrigens einen 420er Radi...günstig


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

Hmm die Temps sehen gut aus. Noch was zum Lachen ? Na gut hier mein kleiner knall für die jungs im ..... (ich brauch noch einen passenden namen)
Forum. hier  Einfach lustig ich war dort um zu stänkern.  Und links von 2004 schick ich dort jo aber die beiträge von 2010 tia die wurden Ausversehen weg gelassen. Und dann noch das Löschen nicht möglich ist.... Aber Ahnung von gogeln haben sie zumindest etwas. So haben die das Forum hier gefunden Respekt eins von wievielen ? ach ich weiß es nicht... Wirklich so etwas hatte ich noch nie in einen Forum erlebt

Egal zum Thema. Wenn der CPU Kühler geht ok aber den Graka Kühler werde ich durch dem im Link ersetzen. Ich denke Nächste Woche kommt dann die Bestellung. In der Zwischenzeit also Morgen werde ich mit dem Window anfangen damit auch kero wieder was hat  Mal sehen wie ich das wieder hin bekomme. Auch werde ich die Farbe suchen gehen die Ich irgendwo noch haben müsste *Grübel* Jedenfalls Morgen gibts Update nr ähm 15 ? oder sind wir schon bei Nr 20 keine Ahnung. Egal Morgen Update über den Window einbau. 

Wer noch tipps wegen der Wakü hat nur raus damit.


----------



## Black_PC (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

Bin aufs Windows gespannt, was wurde eig aus dem Schlauch , der als Sleev ersatz dienen soll ???


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

Meinst du den hier ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der wird vlt ein anderes mal zum einsatz kommen. Ich habe ja jetzt das für die Kabel. 

.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das wird ja dann schwarz lackiert und kommt davor. Das sieht dann denke ich besser aus.


----------



## Black_PC (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

Ja, den meinte ich, das Plexi sieht bestimmt besser aus, bin gespannt, wie das dann aussieht,


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

Es wird ja auch Hintergrund Beleuchtet. Vlt such ich noch ein Muster oder Ähnliches und male es darauf Also Schwarzer Hintergrund und Grünes Schnirkelmuster. Mal sehen ich schau mal ob es eine Vorlage gibt. Aber erst muss das Plexi noch fürs Lackieren fertig werden.


----------



## zøtac (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

So, bin wieder daheim. Irgendwie mag ich den Threat^^
Also zu:


> Auch werde ich die Farbe suchen gehen die Ich irgendwo noch haben müsste *Grübel*


Sehr viele Sachen darf man auf keinen Fall in nen Wakü kippen, vorallem mit Korrosionsschutz (der in jeder Wakü sein MUSS) kann vieles chemisch Reagieren und dir die Schläuche kaputt machen...
Lieber ne Farbe/Fertiggemisch von AT kaufen. Lebensmittelfarbe kann man da auch reinmachen, bin ich aber net der Fan von.
Mit dem Heatkiller und dem AquagraFX hast du 2 Kühler der Spitzenklasse, hält mit nem 360er Radi alles schön Cool 
Lüfter kann ich wenns net unbedingt Grün sein soll die Be Quiet! Silentwings Pure empfehlen, die sind auch bei hoher Drehzahl leise


----------



## Black_PC (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

Nanoxia bietet auch ne gute Farblösung an.


----------



## iLucas (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*



Black_PC schrieb:


> Nanoxia bietet auch ne gute Farblösung an.



Die grüne aber nicht! Hab ich ja selber gerade drin und das sieht einfach schrecklich aus 

Könnt ja mal in meinem TB gucken da sind irgendwo Bilder mit der Nanoxia Mischung.


----------



## zøtac (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

Ansonsten durchsichtige Lüfter kaufen und grüne LEDs reinflriemeln


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

So zøtac Hausschue an ziehen  Und die Farbe is schlecht mit in der Wakü kibben. Die Klebt schrecklich wenn sie Drocken wird... Ich meite die Farbe fürs Plexi und Plaste Allgemein. 

Ich hab ja schon so ein Korosionsschutz mit Farbe also passt das schon sogar in Grün 

Naja und bei die Lüfter muss ich noch einmal nach sehen. Ich muss sowiso Zaubern bei dem Radi warum nicht auch bei den Lüftern.


----------



## hirschi-94 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

Hey frag doch mal bei Nanoxia an ob sie dich unterstützten...


----------



## zøtac (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*



> So zøtac Hausschue an ziehen


gesagt getan 





> Und die Farbe is schlecht mit in der Wakü kibben. Die Klebt schrecklich wenn sie Drocken wird... Ich meite die Farbe fürs Plexi und Plaste Allgemein.


Achso


> Ich hab ja schon so ein Korosionsschutz mit Farbe also passt das schon sogar in Grün


Klasse 



> Naja und bei die Lüfter muss ich noch einmal nach sehen. Ich muss sowiso Zaubern bei dem Radi warum nicht auch bei den Lüftern.


Na denn hol ich mal nen Zauberstab


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

Sorry wenn jetzt demnächst nich so schnell antworten kommen un mein Status Flackert aber hier gibt gerade spanungsschwankungen. Nur gut das ich das Modbook habe. 

Ja da kann man nachfragen unterstützen die auch so etwas ? 

Noch vergessen. iLucas ne ich brauch jetzt nicht nachschauen. Warum ? weil ichs schon kenne und auch dort fleisig lese


----------



## hirschi-94 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*



> Ja da kann man nachfragen unterstützen die auch so etwas ?



Ja die haben mir Kühlflüssigkeit und 3 140er Lüffis gesponsert.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

Gerade den WahrenKorb Aktualisiert. Aber was mir aufgefallen ist, Für den CPU Kühler brauche ich da nicht so eine Backplatte ? Also so ein Kreuz was auf der anderen Seite des Boards kommt wie auch bei großen CPU Kühlern wie muggen etc ?


----------



## loop (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

Gute frage, hast du mal geschaut, ob da nicht eine Vielleicht im Zubehör dabei ist, oder man sich eine kaufen kann?

PS: Bei mir Donnerts grade gewaltig *Akku streichel*


----------



## zøtac (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

Ist dein jetziger Kühler nicht mit ner Backplate montiert? Wenn ja kannste die verwenden, mein Kühler sitzt mit ner Backplate vom EKL Alpenföhn Brocken bombenfest auf seinem Platz.
Ansonsten sowas dazubestellen:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK-Backplate CPU Universal EK-Backplate CPU Universal 16138
Über die Lüfter kann ich nix sagen, hatte noch keine von Phobya.
Ich greif immer zu alt bewerten :
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...tWings-USC-BQT-T14025-LF---140x140x25mm-.html
benutzt ich seit jeher in meinen Systemen^^


----------



## hirschi-94 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

Wieso hast du einen Phobya CPU Kühler genommen?
Dein Mainboard hat schon eine Backplate...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

Joo also man sollte manchmal alles ansehen... Ich hab gerade gesehen das unter der Beschreibung ein Video Stand was alles erklärt. Und neun man braucht nichts. Einfach 4 Schrauben durch stecken und fertig. Dann den Kühler drauf schrauben.

Warum der  Phobya ? weil der Angeblich laut tests besser sein soll so wie ich gelesen habe. 

Achja loop, Ich hab auch nen Akku im book aber wenn das Modem versagt dann nutzt das nicht viel denn dan Ist Nobody offline.


----------



## hirschi-94 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

Schau dir mal das an...(beide Bilder)


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

.... Überzeugt.....


----------



## hirschi-94 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

Tu aber ganz schnell den Magicool AGB raus...aber ganz schnell pfui aus!! 

Die Magicool AGB's sind dafür bekannt, dass das Plexi sehr schnell Risse bekommt...
Nimm am besten einen Phobya (den 150er damit bist du flexibler) oder XSPC.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

Ok ist gemacht. Aso ich bin gerade im Fernsehen schaltet mal Kabel 1 ein 

Die AGB hab ich bereits getauscht da die andere mir besser gefallen hat.

edit hier so wie es jetzt aussieht.


----------



## M@rs (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

@Nobody baust du dann auch noch uv leds in deinen pc ein, oder warum die uv aktive kühlflüssigkeit?

ach und wen bei mir stom ausfällt oder router spint geh ich einfach mit dem handy online (in meinen dorf spinnt das dsl oft^^)


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

UV aktiv ? das ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen....

Das Handy hat derzeit ne Macke und ich müsste mich damit mal beschäftigen. Aber ic hatte bisher keine Lust dazu.


----------



## D3N$0 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

So dann melde ich mich auch mal wieder.

Soo schlecht sind die Magiccool AGBs auch nicht nutze selbst einen seit 1.5 Jahren ohne jegliche Probleme 

Hm Ich habe mir das jetzt größtenteils durchgelesen aber ich bin immernoch nicht dahinter gestiegen warum du dir jetzt eine GTX470 kaufen willst?

Deine 5850 ist doch ne gute, solide Karte.

Und für das Geld einer EVGA bekommt man eine 5870


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

Also Hallo mal wieder  

Also eine 470 jetzt weil die 5850 nicht taktbar ist. Takten ist nicht möglich. Auch ist die 470 etwas leistungsstärker und nun zum Preis meiner 5850 erhältlich. Ob es nun eine Evga wird weiß ich noch nicht. Aber man kann sie Leistungsfähiger machen als eine 5870 und das zum Preis einer 5850.

Und weil durch eine Wakü die Wichtigsten Nachteile nun weg sind.


----------



## Black_PC (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

Die Nachteile sind nicht weg, sondern nur nicht mehr so auffällig, denn der Stromverbrauch bleibt und die Lautstärke, kommt von der hohen Abwärme, und die bleibt nur drückt sie sich nciht mehr so in der Lautstärke aus.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

Ja gut eben so. Aber die Hitze und Lautstärke mergt man nicht mehr.

Und der Verbrauch na gut. Aber dafür ist es die 2. - 3. Stärkste single GPU die es zz gibt. Und im falle von CF währe eh ein neues NT fällig gewesen.


----------



## zøtac (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

Nobody, könnte dich interessieren:
Wenn deine Entscheidung gegen eine EVGA Karte geht, es gibt bei Hardwareversand gerade eine Zotac GTX470 für 299,90€
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sonderposten: ZOTAC GeForce GTX470, 1280MB DDR5


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

Und hier so etwas  bei MF sind die Preise auch nicht schlecht.

Nun ist die Frage ob man was merkt wenn der Kühler einmal getauscht wurde.


----------



## zøtac (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

Bei HoH.de hab ich noch nie eingekauft, soll aber nen ziemlich schlechten Support haben und Kundendienst.
Mindfactory hat in der Tat gute Preise. Aber lieber den 10ner mehr investieren als sich 2 Monate wegen ner womöglich Defekten Karte zumzuärgern
Edit:
Wenn man genau hinschaut merkt manns...
Kannst aber alle schrauben aufheben und bei defekt mit Feinsäuberlich montiertem Originalkühler zurückschicken, hat bei mir aber nur 1/8 mal funktioniert^^


----------



## Black_PC (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

Was du verlinkt hast, ist hoh, aber bei dem Angebot, was *zøtac* verlinkt hat, ist die Graka iwie gebraucht und es ist gar kein Zubehör dabei, aber ich würde das mit dne gebrauchten Karten nciht machen, weil man spart so wenig, dass man das Geld auch drauflegen kann und gleich ne neue kauft.

Zotac neu 308€, Sonderposten 300€, Ersparnis 8€


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

Ja ich hab es nicht gesehen das es eine gebrauchte ist. Naja egal. Wenn ich die Versandkosten sehe kann ich auch bei MF bestellen. Allerdings muss ich sagen das  die Jungs bei hoh ziemlich gut drauf sind. Ich habe keine Probleme mit denen gehabt.

Ich überleg halt weil man anscheinend de Kühler wechseln kann ohne das man es mergen muss.


----------



## zøtac (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*



Black_PC schrieb:


> Was du verlinkt hast, ist hoh, aber bei dem Angebot, was *zøtac* verlinkt hat, ist die Graka iwie gebraucht und es ist gar kein Zubehör dabei, aber ich würde das mit dne gebrauchten Karten nciht machen, weil man spart so wenig, dass man das Geld auch drauflegen kann und gleich ne neue kauft.
> 
> Zotac neu 308€, Sonderposten 300€, Ersparnis 8€


oh
Sry hab net gesehen das die gebraucht ist oO





> Ich überleg halt weil man anscheinend de Kühler wechseln kann ohne das man es mergen muss.


evga Karte


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

evga zu Teuer. Ganze 50 € für meinen Geschmag. Aber wenn ich das Video gesehen habe sehe ch da kein Problem. etwas WLP und der Chip passt. Ein paar WlP Pats zugeschnitten und es passt auch wieder. Danach nur aufschrauben und keiner bekomts mit. Sag ich einfach mal.


----------



## zøtac (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> evga zu Teuer. Ganze 50 € für meinen Geschmag. Aber wenn ich das Video gesehen habe sehe ch da kein Problem. etwas WLP und der Chip passt. Ein paar WlP Pats zugeschnitten und es passt auch wieder. Danach nur aufschrauben und keiner bekomts mit. Sag ich einfach mal.


kA wie die des machen, aber bei mir wurds fast immer bemerkt^^


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

Wie wollen die das Mergen wenn die WLP und die Pats identisch aussehen. Ich kann mir das nicht vor stellen. Und was kamm dann Und warum fast immer ?


----------



## Black_PC (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

Ich halte es für sinnvoll, die 50€ mehr zu bezahlen, denn wenn die es doch merken und die Garantie dann flöten gegangen ist, bereust du es später


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; unerwartet kommt es daher*

Mal sehen. Klar Aber die lassen sich das auch gut bezahlen. Da bekommt man schon eine 5870 dafür.  Edit jetzt sind es mal so läsige 70 +


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Von Fenstern und panischen Seitenteilen*

Order 1; die Suche.

Auf dem Wunsch nach einen Window für Aurora braucht der Nobody Werkzeug. Also schlecht er zu Früher Stunde (11 Uhr) Dahin wo die dinge des begährens lagern. Und er findet ? Ne spinne. Danach schweift sein Blick von einen frischen schwarzen Fleck am Fussboden Vorbei an Ketten Säge hinüber zur Flex. Prächtig das Teil. Nur hat es einen kleinen Hacken die Trennscheibe ist gebrochen... Also Trennscheibe suchen. Und nach einer kurzen suche unter brochen von so kleinigkeiten wie Mittag essen stellt er fesst das Nobody dringends neue scheiben braucht. Denn Scheiben sind aus. Also weiter suchen und Bingo eine Blech schere. Das passt. Und fürs feine ein Seitenschneiter. Na das läuft doch. Also noch was richtig Modding Mäßiges was nur noch Fehlt. Und er sieht es in einen Schein von Staub da liegt sie die Stichsäge. Aber was ist das ? nur ein Holzblatt drinn. Also ein Metallblatt suchen. Und nach 30 Minuten die erleichterung. Ein Metallblatt es ist da. 

Order 2; Maßgenau
Nach dem suchen kommt das Malen. Als Alles rausgegrammt was von der Aktion betroffen sein wird.
1. Plexi um was es sich dreht
2. die nichts ahnende Seitenwand
3. Die Freundin  (naja einer muss ja putzen)

Und Nobody nimmt Mass, er Rechnet, er Mißt, er Malt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 und schlieslich Klebt er die Seitenwand ab.Zuvor musste jedoch das Gitter dran glauben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 was mittels Blechschere sowie Seitenschneiter schnell passiert war. Kleine ungenauigkeiten ofentbarten die Schwäche dieses Vorgehends.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit Klebe Band wurde natürlich abgeklebt Warum ? Damit während des schneidens nicht etwas Farbe abblättert von dem Zitternden Seitenteil.
Angezeichnet wurde natürlich auch noch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Order 3; Destruction.

Am ort an dem es geschehen soll musste der Modder natürlich noch den Arbeitsplatz her richten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Und dann ging es los.  so das Das Arme Seiten Teil musste dem Angrif der Stichsäge schutzlos entgegen sehen .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Und dann ging alles sehr schnell. Nach de die Stichsäge durch ward kamm für kleinigkeiten noch die Feile. Und schon war es geschehen. 

Order 4; fitting
Nachdem das schaurig schöne Werg geschehen ist noch ein paar abschliesende Bilder der entnommenen Teile



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 und ein Test am Case.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Und ja Haar genau passt es rein. Besser geht es von den Maßen nicht. Da hat einer ganz genau gemessen.

Order 5; Unification 

Nach dem amtlich festgestellt wurde das alles passt kommt letztlich noch das Plexi rein. Kurz die Schutzfolie wed und eingepasst und jo  
Noch fix fest gemacht und schon hat Aurora ein Window.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und es ist selbst an den Ecken genau.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Somit ist es getan Aurora hat ein Seitenteil. Aber das ist nur der Anfang für das Seitenteil. Was noch auf ihm zu kommt ahnt es noch nicht.


----------



## Black_PC (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Von Fenstern und panischen Seitenteilen*

Nachdem ich am Anfang gedacht hab, man ist das ungenau, sieht später super aus.

Das ist echt sauber gearbeitet


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Von Fenstern und panischen Seitenteilen*

Das Gitter musste ich weg machen damit ich mit der Stichsäge gut ran komme. Und weil die Blech schäre nicht so genau ist passiert das eben. Aber für die feinarbeiten war von anfang an die Stichsäge vor gesehen und dann später für die letzten mm die Feile. Ich war auch überrascht das meine Messungen so genau hin hauen. So sieht man die Festplatten und Laufwerkshalterungen nicht wenn man direkt rein schaut. Und das beste ist das Case geht zu. Da ich an den hinteren Lüfter auch vorbei komme. 

Ja ich denke das hat sich gelohnt. Und sieht gut aus. Nun sieht man immer die Kompo  nenten. Was das Window für die Temps zu sagen hat muss ich erst noch sehen und Testen. Da ja das Gitter auch Luft rein gebracht hat.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Von Fenstern und panischen Seitenteilen*

sieht sehr gut aus nobody


----------



## Schelmiii (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Von Fenstern und panischen Seitenteilen*

Sauber sauber. Anfangs hat mir deine wüste Beleutungsorgie nicht so gefallen (viele verschiedenfarbig und -artige Lichtquellen reinhauen), aber mit dem Window siehts echt top aus.


----------



## zøtac (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Von Fenstern und panischen Seitenteilen*

Schick schick!
Ich würd auch mal gern nen Gehäuse so richtig modden, hab nur des nötige Werkzeug net zur verfügung


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Von Fenstern und panischen Seitenteilen*

@ Schelmiii
Ja das Flexlight ist auch nur trinn das es trinn ist (super begründung..)
sobald die Kabelblende fertig ist beleuchtet es diese von hinten und erzeugt einen schönen übergang von Blau zu grün. Wie ich eben schon am anfang sagte es wird mit der Zeit immer besser werden.  

@ zøtac
Naja ich habe auch nur Werkzeug wenn ich es finde....
Aber oft kann man was ausleihen. Oder du gehst in nem Baumarkt und holst dir einen Dremel und ein MultiTool ein Satz schraubenzieher. Dann kannst du auch so loslegen.

Mich würde die Meinung vom Window God interessieren

Hallo Kero dein part


----------



## zøtac (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Von Fenstern und panischen Seitenteilen*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> @ zøtac
> Naja ich habe auch nur Werkzeug wenn ich es finde....
> Aber oft kann man was ausleihen. Oder du gehst in nem Baumarkt und holst dir einen Dremel und ein MultiTool ein Satz schraubenzieher. Dann kannst du auch so loslegen.


Schraubenzieher und sowas hab ich ja ^^
Nur hab ich keine Casemodder in der Verwandschaft oder im Freundeskreis, weshalb es auch schwierig ist sich nen Ultrapro Dremel drölfizigtausend im wert von 200€ zu leihen^^
Und des ganze Zeug ist mir einfach zu Teuer, 1000€ für Stichsäge, Dremel etc ausgeben um alle 3 Jahre mal ein Gehäuse zu modden mhmm..
Und das schlimmste, in unserem Obi/Praktiker gibbet auch keinen Werkzeugverleih :O


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Von Fenstern und panischen Seitenteilen*

Wo lebstn du ? 1000 € für ne Stichsäge ? 200 für nen Dremel ? Ein Dremel kann bohren Fräsen etc. Da braucht man keine Stichsäge. Und ein günstiger kommt ca 50 € der tut auch seinen Dienst und die Aufsätze kann man auch nach Kaufen. Also kein Problem.

edit heute 30000 Hits muhahaha


----------



## zøtac (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Von Fenstern und panischen Seitenteilen*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Wo lebstn du ? 1000 € für ne Stichsäge ? 200 für nen Dremel ? Ein Dremel kann bohren Fräsen etc. Da braucht man keine Stichsäge. Und ein günstiger kommt ca 50 € der tut auch seinen Dienst und die Aufsätze kann man auch nach Kaufen. Also kein Problem.
> 
> edit heute 30000 Hits muhahaha


Mhm, ein Dremel kann also quasi alles? Dann wäre ne anschaffung doch net verkehrt, muss hier auch mal gscheid einrichten^^ (erste eigene Wohnung *Stolz*)
Ich wohn in Bayern :>


----------



## Schelmiii (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Von Fenstern und panischen Seitenteilen*

Also ich hab mir letzte Woche nen Dremelklon vom Aldi bei ebay für 11€ plus 5 € Versand gekauft. 160W und ne flexible Welle, dazu passsen die orignal Dremelteile, was will man mehr? Und 16€ is net die Welt (Vorallem, wenn man ne eigene Wohnung hat, da fallen auch ab und zu ein paar Sachen an)


----------



## cydb (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Von Fenstern und panischen Seitenteilen*

An der Stelle muss ich allerdings davor warnen, dass die "paar Dremelteile" wie Trennscheiben, Aufsätze, dieser Fix-Klick Aufsatz... Das geht alles ordentlich ins Geld. War neulich beim Toom-Baumarkt und hab meinen 08/15-Dremelverschnitt aufgerüstet für insgesamt 70€ >__>
Man kommt da leicht in dieses "Och ja, das kann ich noch brauchen und das hier ist auch noch nützlich..."-Schema rein


----------



## M@rs (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Von Fenstern und panischen Seitenteilen*

Sehr schönes Window!

naja muss auch mal anfangen was zu modden hab hier noch so nen großen dremelkoffer, de rkaum benutzt wurde, da mir dan die zeilt fehlte und dann die lust^^


----------



## loop (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Von Fenstern und panischen Seitenteilen*

Das Window gefällt mir auch sehr gut.

Bei den ersten Bildern hatte ich aber auch erst mal einen Schock bekommen 
Aber saubere Arbeit muss man sagen.


----------



## zøtac (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Von Fenstern und panischen Seitenteilen*

Mhm, vielleicht werd ich mir mal soetwas gönnen um mein zukünftiges TemJin TJ07 zu modden^^
DREMEL® 300 Series (300-1/55) inkl. 55 tlg. Zubehörset: Amazon.de: Baumarkt


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Von Fenstern und panischen Seitenteilen*

Ja die ersten Bilder sind etwas heftig  Aber das musste ich machen sonst hätte die Säge nicht so gut gearbeitet da die Löscher die Linie immer wieder versaut hätten. 
Naja bald kommen die nächsten Fenster rein und auch die Untergrund Beleuchtung Mal sehen wann vlt Morgen oder Übermorgen Aber etwas ist mir heute eingefallen was noch kommen wird UV Farbe auf der Kabelblende jo das is es und die Farbe bildet ein Muster. der Hinkuker ist das dann.


----------



## Black_PC (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Von Fenstern und panischen Seitenteilen*

Was ich ebne erst gemerkt habe, durch das WIndow, wirkt das Sidepanel, viel edler.

Dremel sind echt nciht so teuer, aber das gute ist, dass mein Vater eh schon seit längerem einen hat, ichg glaube sogar ein original DREMEL


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Von Fenstern und panischen Seitenteilen*

Und man sieht das Motherboard endlich. Aber auch die Orangen Halter für die Graka. Na das lässt sich doch ändern. Morgen würde ich sagen neues Update. Aber dann mit 30000 Hits  Kannes vlt sein das sich Aurora langsamm zu den größten Tagebüchern macht ?
Zum Dremeln kann ich nichts sagen. ich hab keinen und brauche keinen. Höstens Gravieren. Aber das geht auch mit ner Laser schneid Maschine.

Aber ein Nachteil hat die ganze storry. durch das Licht etc sieht man die Fingerabdrücke enorm. Da werde ich wohl morgen mal putzen müssen. sag ich da mal. Aber sonst ist es richtig gut. Bilder wollt ihr welche ?


----------



## zøtac (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Von Fenstern und panischen Seitenteilen*

Immer her mit den Bildern


----------



## Black_PC (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Von Fenstern und panischen Seitenteilen*

Bilder sind immer gut.

Dremel hat auch einen Gravierer, der ca. 20€ bei Conrad kostet.

Das größte TB, ist glaub ich das von Nyso, [Langzeittagebuch]  "nyso's blue HAF goes Lamborghini" Aktuell: Ein Lambo wird nass

EDIT: Links eingefügt


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Von Fenstern und panischen Seitenteilen*

OK dumme Frage mit den Bildern 
Einmal Komplett 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine nächste Baustelle mit 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ahja das Netzeteil da muss auch was gemacht werden. Aber alleine die Boardkühlung 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nicht das Flexlight beachten das ist nur so trinn damit es tinn ist. Dessen Aufgabe wird noch kommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und der Nachteil des Windows.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei nacht und Window sieht man was Nobody an Aurora noch so machen muss. Es is noch ne Menge Arbeit da. ALSO FASSEN WIRs AN!!!


----------



## Ossus (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Von Fenstern und panischen Seitenteilen*

Das nenn ich Kabelmanagment


----------



## Black_PC (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Von Fenstern und panischen Seitenteilen*



Ossus schrieb:


> Das nenn ich Kabelmanagment





______________________________________________

Was gut ist, das grün und das blau vermischen sich nciht.

Es ist schön aufgeteilt,

Rechts*=* Blau

Links *=* Grün

Das Windows solltest du echt mal sauber machen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Von Fenstern und panischen Seitenteilen*



Ossus schrieb:


> Das nenn ich Kabelmanagment


Gelle ? Ich auch das ist Nobody´s Kabelmanagement. Das hat echte Vorteile
1. es wird nie Langweilig
2. ein echtes unikat
3. Ein Kabel suchen wird zum echten Erlebnis und ein Spaß für die ganze Familie.

Deswegen kommt ja auch die Platte drüber die hoffentlich bald genug Sonne hatte damit sie Farbe aufnimmt. Morgen werde ich das mal Testen.

Edit ok also über 200 Seiten haben wir hier noch nicht. Aber es ist ja erst seit 2 Monten Online. Also das kann noch was werden.

Aber das es nicht durcheinander ist stimmt. Aber es hat auch einen Leichten übergang was man unten bei der Board bezeichnung gut sieht.


----------



## Pagz (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Von Fenstern und panischen Seitenteilen*

wow is echt toll geworden *neid*
und ich sitz hier mit meinem laptop der bis auf ne menge abwärme produzieren nix kann und les dein tb  *schnief*
ich hol mir n bisschen schokolade^^


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Von Fenstern und panischen Seitenteilen*

Och .... Dann schau mal hier   Sollte dich interessieren. 
Und das gibts auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Von Fenstern und panischen Seitenteilen*

So heute hab ich nicht Viel geschaft muss ich euch leiter sagen. Aber morgen dann kann es weiter gehen. Ich habe aber schon einmal die Farben herausgesucht und parat gestellt. Überraschender Weiße sind die noch Gut und ich hab die in Schwarz sogar reichlich da. Das ist Modellbaufarbe und sllte von daher ohne Probleme passen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Plexi ist leiter noch nicht so weit da hält noch keine Farbe wirklich tran. Aber das wird schon noch.

Ja und Morgen kommen die Halterungen der Graka tran. Die werden bemalt und dann hab ich mir noch was für Schandfleck 2 und 3 Ausgedacht. Also Morgen könntet ihr mal Wieder mit nen Update Rechnen.


----------



## loop (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Von Fenstern und panischen Seitenteilen*

Schicke Sache, mach weiter so!

Mal ne Frage, vllt hab ich das überlesen, was möchtest du eigentlich genau auf das Plexi draufmalen?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Von Fenstern und panischen Seitenteilen*

Ähm Plexi du meinst die Kabelblende ? Das Plexi oder ? Weil Das Window bekommt keine Farbe zusehen.

Also eigentlich so etwas wie auf dem Startbild zu sehen, Auf der ersten Seite. So lienien die sich nach oben schnirkeln eben. Und das noch mit UV Farbe so das es schön leuchtet. 

Etwas ähnliches kommt noch auf der Blende vom Netzteil. 
Dann muss will ich mir noch etwas einfallen lassen denn das UV Licht soll nicht immer leuchten. Also vlt wird es Bass aktiv oder es geht Zuvällig an. Eben so die Richtung.


----------



## loop (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Von Fenstern und panischen Seitenteilen*

Ah ok, ^^

Ob das mit dem Bass funzt, na ich weis nicht ob das so klappt, denn ich kenne keinen Stoff, der bei Schwingung einfach anfängt zu leuchten...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Von Fenstern und panischen Seitenteilen*

Es gibt Soundaktive LEDs. Und die Farbe leuchtet nur dann wenn auch die entsprechenden Leds an sind. Also geht das.

Und hey 30000 Hits


----------



## Black_PC (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Von Fenstern und panischen Seitenteilen*

Also ob das mit den Revell Farben so gut funzt, na oich weiss net.

Aber man/wir werden sehen.

Freu mich schon aufs morgige Update.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Von Fenstern und panischen Seitenteilen*

Die is für Modell bau. Also ja sie wird die Deckt sehr gut. Aber das werdet ihr Morgen in einer neuen Folge von Nobody moddet sehen.


----------



## loop (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Von Fenstern und panischen Seitenteilen*

Ich denke auch, dass diese Modellbaufarbe eher elastisch und gut geeignet für sowas ist, denn immerhin bemalt man damit Funk-Modellflugzeuge/autos etc, welche nach der Fahrt nicht gleich kaputt sind.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Von Fenstern und panischen Seitenteilen*

Genau allerdings hat sie 2 Nachteile. 

1. sie stinkt
2. Sie drocknet gaaaaanz langsam.

Merkt ihrs ? richtig ein Update.

Also heute habe ich heute gemallt. Zuerst wollte ich die halterungen dazu aus den Case nehmen. Na was denkt ihr ? Ging das ? Ne natürlich nicht. Also hab ich im Case malen müssen.... 
So habe ich die Graka aus gebaut Und alles fein Abgedeckt. Und habe gelesen das nächste Woche Feuerwehrfest ist  Hmm wie ? das war schon ? Ach ja stimmt....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jedenfalls Habe ich so gegen 13 30 die Halterungen gemalt mit der Matten Farbe. Und jetzt glänzt sie immer noch was heißt sie ist noch nicht trocken. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist aber bei der normal. Das dauert so ca 12 h. Auf jedenfall deckt sie sehr gut. Aber sie ist eben morgen erst trocken. 

Dann habe ich noch aus einen stück des Seitenteils eine Blende für das Netzteil gebaut. Und da ist mir die Idee gekommen, wie es einige hier wollten, die main kk zu verdecken.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Und das habe ich auch glatt gemacht und ja es sieht richtig gut aus. Und Später kommt da auch uv Farbe mit drauf. Jedenfalls kann man sagen 2 Schandflecke weniger.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black_PC (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; 2 weniger*

Schick sieht gut aus, ist die Farbe inzwischen trocken ??


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; 2 weniger*

Ja sie ist drocken. Allerdings konnte man die schieber erst nach etwas Kraftaufwand wieder bewegen da sie etwas eingetrocknet Klebte. Aber jetzt geht alles wieder und sieht gut aus. es Klänzt auch nicht mehr so und wird noch Matter. Es deckt wie gesagt komplett und man sieht nur Orange an einer stelle. Da muss man sich aber enorm verbiegen um das zu sehen. Normal sieht man sie nicht.
Und ich schätze Morgen stinkt sie auch nicht mehr. 

Die Blende ist auch ziemlich gut. wenn man normal ins Case rein sieht sieht man die KK nicht mehr.


----------



## BlackWolf (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; 2 weniger*

Sehr schöne Arbeit die du gemacht hast und die maß Arbeit am Window, einfach himmlisch.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; 2 weniger*

Danke Blackwolf


So und da ich keine Graka mehr habe bleibt mir vor erst nur eins MODDEN.
Und da ich mich nicht entscheiden kann wo ich Anfangen soll dachte ich das ich euch mal etwas entscheiden lasse.Also was soll zuerst gemacht werden ?

Die Kabel Abdeckung ?
Oder der Laufwerkmod ?
Oder doch vlt der Stealthmod ? 

Das könnt ihr entscheiden. Was die meisten stimmen erhält (falls einer abstimmt) wird zuerst gemacht. Wünsche sind auch möglich.


----------



## M@rs (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; 2 weniger*

laufwerk mod

(will sehen was du am laufwerk modden willst )


----------



## BlackWolf (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; 2 weniger*

Schließe mich M@rs an.


----------



## hirschi-94 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; 2 weniger*

Hey nobody,

wann wird die Wakü bestellt?


----------



## 00p4tti7 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; 2 weniger*

Wenn er seinen kleinen "Kampf " beendet hat, dann kommt vielleicht die WaKü


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; 2 weniger*

Also gibt es nächste Woche einen Laufwerk Mod.

Wegen der Wakkü heist es nun warten und hoffen. Vieleicht wird es was (die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt) oder es wird doch nichts. Mal sehen. Ich hoffe es das ich dann nächste Woche mit neuigkeiten kommen kann.

Das Laufwerk wird ich Schwarz gemacht und es soll Lichthalterungen bekommen. Anschliesend kommt das letzte Teil des Stelthmaod ran. Und wenn es mir gelingt noch was anderes.


----------



## Pagz (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; 2 weniger*

sag mal woher hast du noch mal so plötzlich das ganze geld?


----------



## BlackWolf (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; 2 weniger*

Das frage ich mich auch, die Freundin muss ja auch bestochen werden^^

Ich freue mich schon auf deinen Mod.

MfG der Wolf


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; 2 weniger*

Warum Geld ? Das verstehe ich zz nicht. 

Meine 5850 hat als ich sie gekauft habe 300 € gekostet und war das Günstigste zu dem Zeitpunkt. Nun ist sie aber Stark gefallen genau wie die 470. So kostet nun die Günstigste 470 soviel wie meine 5850 gekostet hat. Und da der Händler sehr kulant war konte ich sie zurück geben. Und tata das Geld steht für eine 470 zur verfügung.
Das Plexi bekomme ich wie gesagt um sonst.
Die Farbe sind überbleibsel von meinen Modelbau Hobby was ich mangels herausforderung eingestellt habe. Und da war immer das das man jede Menge Farbe übrig hatte um ein Model genau an zu malen. Die Schwarze Farbe stammt glaub ich vom Stealth.
Manches an Material wird wieder verwendet. So sind manche abdeckungen ein Teil der früheren Seitenwand gewesen.
Und wenn ich einige Lukü Teile verkaufe komm ich nochmals etwas Geld.
Und der PC hat mich bis jetzt genau 966€ gekostet was in anbetracht der Leistung die er bringt und bringen wird sehr wenig ist. Und man beachte da ist auch eine 40 € Tastatur dabei und auch das ganze Modding zeug. Ich denke es ist immer noch sehr wenig. Und was die Freundin nicht weiß...... ne sie weiß es. Aber man muss auch sehen eine Wakü kauft man sich einmal und hat sie dann. Dann kommen nur neue Platten hinzu wenn man aufrüstet. Und das ist im Ganzen System ohne einschränkungen möglich. 

Oder zielt ihr auf die Wakü ?


----------



## Pagz (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; 2 weniger*

na ja meinte halt nur weil die freundin am anfang noch 500 und keinen € mehr gesagt hat und jetzt zahlt sie fast das doppelte
Also wenn du mir sagen könntest wie du das gemacht hast wär toll würds dann auch gleich bei meiner mutter ausprobieren


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; 2 weniger*

Das war irgendwo weiter vorne auf Seite xx ich weiß nicht mehr wo, Ich glaube irgendwie ist das Tagebuch etwas groß leicht geraden.... 
Jedenfalls konnte ich sie überzeugen Das ich ein freies Budget bekomme. Der Preis war echt hoch dafür. Ich musste sie mit ihren Freundinnen zum Einkaufen fahren. Und das ist schrecklich. Mitlerweile kenn ich so ziemlich jeden Klamoten und schuh Laden in der Gegend.

Denoch bleibt es bei den Motto ein PC der Günstig ist und viel Leistet. Und wenn man die paar Seiten list trifft man für jede Preisklasse eine Konfiguration. 

Aber ich will auch noch etwas fertig machen woran ich schon ne weile bastle jeden Tag 1 min.......
Ich hoffe es geht heute noch online.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; 2 weniger*

Sooo ist das nicht ein schönes Wetter heute ? zum Zocken zu Warm zum Benchen zu Warm was macht man also man bastelt etwas. Und das bietet sich ja sogar an. Da ich gerade keine Graka mehr habe...

Also Quiz Frage was stört noch an dem Bild ? Na nein nicht die Kabel. Sondern das Silberne ding da unten, das ding was sich HDD oder Hard Drive Disk oder auch Festplatte nent. Es passt nicht. Aber Nobody braucht Platz. Platz wenn vlt eine Wakü kommt. Also macht Nobody sich bei der Wärme gedanken. Und da fällt es ihm ein. Hinten ist Platz. Auf der Rückseite des HDD Käfigs da ist Platz für Kabel. Also Hat Nobody die Kabel umverlegt, etwas gefeilt ein paar Kabelbinder geopfert und schlieslich die 1. HDD die mit 500 GB dort rein gestellt. Die Kabel angeschlossen und Wahnsinn es passt. Nun was macht Nobody mit HDD Nr 2 ? Da war doch noch Platz bei den Laufwerken. Und ja da passt die 2,5 " Platte läsig rein. Und Jetzt gibt es ein Problem. Die Kabel sieht man wieder die die Nobody unter der HDD verstecken konnte. egal kurzer Test und wie zu erwarten es geht nichts. Die Beleuchtung von Strang 1 geht nicht. Das betraf die Spot Leds und die kks. Die sekundären Leds und das Flexlight ging. Auch ging die Lüftersteuerung nicht. Und das Board biepte. Also Hat Nobody die beleuchtung abgesteckt und die Steuerung an Strang 2 Angeschlossen und es ging. Und da ich mit der 2. Hdd an Strang 1 ran gehen musste denkt Nobody das auf dem Strang zuviel Last liegt. Also Baut Nobody nun die ganze enrgie Versorgung um. Und teilt die Last zwischen den Strängen besser auf. Im endefekt war der Efekt das nach etwas umstecken alles wieder geht und die Kabel kann der Nobody auch teilweise verstecken. Einzig das Board piept beim einschalten ein paar mal macht aber weiter und zeigt dann keinen Fehler an. Ich denke mal das liegt daran das schlicht die Graka fehlt. Und sich das Board darüber einfach beschwert. Ich werde heute Abend eine 9600 mal rein hängen und sehen ob das so ist oder nicht. Wenn das nicht so ist kann ich die Zeit nutzen und das Board zur Reperatur schicken. 

Bilder kommen Später noch da ich das Kabel der Kamera nicht da habe. 

Jetzt fragt ihr euch ja Nobody wollte doch mit dem Laufwerk weiter machen. Jo das wollte er auch aber mir war schlicht Langweilig und da hab ich zum missfallen meiner Freundin den PC mitn in den Garten genommen und dort gebastelt.  Morgen geht es mit dem Laufwerk aber weiter.


----------



## kero81 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Kabel*

Sag mal Nobody, weißt du was Doppelpost heißt oder sagt dir das nix???


----------



## Black_PC (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Kabel*

Also iwie kann ich mir das mit der ersten HDD nicht so ganz vorstellen.

Deshalb*Bilderwill*


----------



## loop (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Kabel*

@kero und offT: Doppelpost ist dann gegeben, wenn 2 Antworten in kürzerer Zeit (vllt bis zu 4 Stunden und ohne wirklich unterschiedlichem Inhalt) aufeinander folgen würden. Hier liegen doch mehr als 24 Stunden dazwischen, also ist das klar ein Update und kein DP.

@T: Auch Bilderwill


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Kabel*

Tia kero loop hat Recht. Bei etwas normalen wie einer Frage etc ok da muss das nicht sein das sehe ich ein. Aber 1. War es ein Beitrag nach 24 h und 2. War es ein Update mit eigener Überschrift. Also sehe ich kein Problem darin. und ich werd auch nicht meine Beiträge so lange editieren bis sie ganze seiten füllen. 

Also Bilder gibt es hier.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So sah es zuvor aus. Mit der ausnahme das alles mit Kabelbinter befestigt war. und die Sata Kabel nicht durchgezogen waren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier sieht man wie die HDD schön rein passt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier mit allen Kabeln. Also Daten und Strom Kabel. die Kabel werden nicht zu stark gebogen da nach oben noch etwas Luft ist und sie hinter den Blech in einen schönen Bogen liegen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das ist der efekt. Keine störende HDD mehr. Das Kabel was hier zu sehen ist ist die Strom Versorgung der Graka, ein Temp sensor und ein Strom Kabel was herunter gerutscht ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da auf meiner Cam kein Akku mehr ist muss es so gehen. Aber man sieht wo die 2,5 " Hdd nun liegt. Also hinter den Blech in den Laufwerk Schacht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Reallive sieht das so aus. Das neben dem Lüfter ist die HDD. Dadurch habe ich mehr Platz im Case und durch das verdecken mit dem Plexi Spaäter sieht man kaum noch Kabel.

Nen edit, Ich habe gerade eine 9600 eingesteckt und tatsache meine Theorie stimmt. Das Board piept nur wegen der nicht vorhadenen Graka. Nun mit der 9600 startet der PC sofort und ohne Probleme.


----------



## Black_PC (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Kabel*

Das ist ja ziehmlich einfallreich, mit den HDDs, das mim Board hab ich mi auch gedacht, da ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass ein Board kaputt geht, obwohl eig nix mitgemacht wurde


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Kabel*

Jo die HDD sind weg ich hab mehr Platz und die Kabel verlege ich heute auch noch richtig sauber so das man nichts mehr von Kabeln sieht wenn die Blende tran ist. Und wenn ich mir mal eine TB Platte bestelle dann hab ich für die auch noch einen Platz. Die Kabelbilder stell ich heute noch Online wenn ihr wollt. Und wollt ihr Benchmarks von einer 9600 und einen 965 sehen ? Dann kann ich die auch noch mit inline stellen wenn es interesiert.


----------



## M@rs (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Kabel*

ja kannst ja mal benchen dann siehst was die neue graka an mehrleistung hat


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Der Tag des Fails*

So heute mal wieder ein Update und ein paar Fails.

Also heute wollte ich Lackieren. Was ich auch gemacht habe. So habe ich das DVD Laufwerk ausgebaut und mir die Plexi Blende geschnappt.
Das Laufwerk hab ich schön abgeklebt und die Kanten des Plexi ebenfalls. Danach loslackiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erst eine Schicht Farbe und nach 4 h die nächste. Super sah es aus. Dann DVD Laufwerk wieder eingebaut und wieder ausgebaut. Warum ? ich hatte die Lüfter an der Lüftersteuerung Falsch angeschlossen. <--  Fail 1

Danach nahm ich die Blende her und merkte jo die hab ich auf der Falschen Seite Lackiert <-- Fail 2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und weil es noch nicht reichte schrammte ich am Garantiesiegel des NT vorbei und machte ein Riß an den Siegel ran so das es nun zur Hälfte angerißen ist. <-- Fail 3

Und weil das nicht so schli mm ist da das Siegel ja noch zur Hälfte in Takt ist musste Nobody fest srellen das die Plexi Blende 8 mm zu Lang ist und dadurch nicht an ihren Platz passt. <-- Fail 4 Weswegen ich Morgen bei der Hitze 8 mm Plexi abschleifen darf.

Auserdem braucht die Farbe ewig zum Trocknen wodurch ich nichts weiter am Laufwerk machen konnte. <-- Fail 5.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber denoch sieht das Laufwerk richtig gut aus,es Funktioniert auch noch und fällt nun im Case auch nicht mehr auf.


Und nen Ganz grosen Fail hat jemand anderes heute gehabt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Kirsche stammt wie sollte es anders sein von einen Kirschbaum. Der hatte aber jede Menge Blatläuse. Und den Baum Habe ich heute begifftet damit die Blattläuse drauf gehen. Und das war nicht wenig was ich drauf gehauen habe. Naja Und dieser Vogel dachte sich hey lecker Kirschen und holte sich eine, 1,5 h nach dem sprizten.....  Ich sag mal der hat heute noch Bauschscmerzen. Denn er hatte die ganze Kirsche gefuttert.


Benchmarks;
Ich habe die 9600 GT erstmal @ Stock und 3,4 Ghz der CPU laufen lassen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Efekt wahren was mit 11000 Punkte. Anschliesend habe ich die Karte etwas OC wodurch ich auf 12000 Punkte im 3D Mark 06 kamm. Den screen habe ich aber nicht mehr daher einer wo ich nicht viel getaktet habe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Komischer weise nimmt ein Takten der CPU auf 3,8 Ghz keinen Einfluss auf die Punkte und 3D Mark nimmt die CPU immer noch mit 3,4 Ghz an. Aber ein Takten der CPU ist sowiso Sinnlos da sie mit der 9600 unterfordert ist. Und die 470 fällt gerade im Preis. so kann man gerade welche für 290 € bekommen. Allerdings warte ich immer noch auf Aquatuning und einer Antwort. Bilder zu den Benchmarks folgen noch da die auf einen anderen PC liegen.
Zum Vergleich ein screen mit der 5850 aber auch nicht der Top score.DEr Topscore lag bei 22000k



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS ist es überhaupt schon jemanden aufgefallen das Nobody nun ein Sys Profil hat und das seine Seite bei PCGH nun auch ganz anders Aussieht ?


----------



## zøtac (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Der Tag des Fails*

Mhm, war ja nicht grad dein Glückstag^^ 
Aber schön schaut des Laufwerk aus!


----------



## Black_PC (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Der Tag des Fails*

Ziehmlihc viele Fails, aber dafür sieht das Laufwerk sehr gut aus, gut möglich, dass die Garantie flöten gegangen ist, obwohl das Siegel, nicht ganz ab/kaputt ist.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Der Tag des Fails*

Das siegel ist ja nur zu 50 % kaput. Mehr nicht. Und wenn ich es hätte auf gemacht währe das Ganze Siegel Kaput gegangen. Man sieht auch die schleifspuren am Siegel. Also kann man es nicht beweisen das es offen war. Was es ja auch nicht war. Da habe ich wirklich noch einmal Glück gehabt. Und wenn es mal kaput gehen sollte und es weg muss dann mach ich zuvor noch ein Foto davon mit Aktuellen Datum. 

Aber die Garantie ist an anderen Dingen weg. Und zwar am Case und am Laufwerk. Aber das ist zu verschmerzen.

Wegen den anderen Fails ist es nicht so schlimm.

die steuerung konnte ich beheben
Das Falsch herum Lackieren ist auch nicht weiter schlimm da ich auf der schutzfolie Lackiert habe. Das habe ich gemacht falls das Lackieren nicht gut aussieht und weil man die Folie nie gesehen hat. 
Das mit dem Siegel hab ich ja gerade gesagt und es steht ja nur da wenn es weg ist. Und es ist nur beschädigt. Was pasieren kann.
Die 8 mm muss ich eben abschleifen.
Und morgen kann ich mich während die Blende erneut trocknet den Laufwer widmen.

Ach ja und der Vogel sollte es auch überleben da es für höhere Tiere ungefährlich sein soll was ich verwenndet habe.


----------



## kero81 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Der Tag des Fails*

Ich sagte doch der Tag wird kommen an dem NobLorRos zuschlägt!


----------



## Doom (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Der Tag des Fails*

Wie Wärs eigentlich mit 2x Hd 5770 so teuer ist die ja garnicht.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; eine gute Nachricht*

Ach kero... Glaubst du die NobLorRos können jemanden wirklich noch zu einen ernstahaften Fail bringen ? Wohl eher nicht. Die Fails von gestern sind alle behoben. So Ist das mit den Sigel nicht schlim und selbst der Vogel kamm heute und hat sich eine Kirsche gehold.

Nein Doom 2 5770 kosten genau soviel wie eine 470 und haben dabei bei einigen Spielen nicht mal soviel Leistung wie eine 5850.

So und nun ein Update. 

Heute habe ich wie schon angedeutet die Plexiblende auf Maß gebracht. Insgesamt wahren 4 mm zu viel. Also dachte sich Nobody jo das machste mit der Handschleifmaschine weg. Da gab es bei aber nen kleines unbedeutendes Problem. Irgend ein Depp hat die Verliehen.... Nun Ratete mal wer der Depp war .......
Jedenfals hab ich es mit schleifpapier Versucht und Glanzvoll nach 1 h und 1mm aufgegeben. Das ging mal gar nicht. Das zeug war so zäh das fast nichts weg ging. trotz geeigneter Korngröße. Also wollte ich nen Messer nehmen. Und das ging auch nicht wirklich gut. Selbst ein Kutter Messer war nicht Scharf genug. Und bei dem Zeitpunkt habe ich gedacht warum hast du nur das Gute Plexi genommen. Das Bastlerglas hätte man wenigstens besser bearbeiten können. Aber dann habe ich schweres geschütz aufgefahren. Ich nahm meine Metall Feilen und einen Schraub stock und siehe da nach 1,5 h waren die restlichen mm runter. Und die Blende passt. Naja das wars. eigentlich wollte ich Noch Lackieren. Aber da ist was dazwischen gekommen was mich freute. Und zwar schaut einmal auf den Start Post  

Genau Nobody wird gesponsert. Von niemand geringeren als Aquatuning 
Der Warenkorb sähe so aus. Und nun ratet mal wieviel Nobody für die ganze Wakü zahlen muss ? Wers erät bekommt ein Keks.

Rechtsbelehrung. Nobody sowie seine Angehörigen und weiterhin auch extreme Gamer und 00p4tti7 sind von dem raten ausgeschlossen.

Also werde ich heute eine 470 bestellen.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/46277-00p4tti7.html


----------



## L.B. (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; eine gute Nachricht*

Du bekommst alles umsonst, weil dein Tagebuch so populär ist?


----------



## M@rs (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; eine gute Nachricht*

würde mal sagen er mus snur die hälfte zahlen^^


----------



## hirschi-94 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; eine gute Nachricht*

Du bekommst die Phobya/Masterkleer Artikel Gratis und auf den Rest vlt. 15% oder?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; eine gute Nachricht*

Nach allem was ich bisher gelesen habe ist LB am nächsten tran. Aber eine genaue Zahl währe nicht schlecht


----------



## rebiirth (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; eine gute Nachricht*

Ich würde es so bestellen falls du es noch nicht bestellt hast.^^
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; eine gute Nachricht*



GodFatherDie schrieb:


> Mein vorschlag:
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter




Ähm ich weiß zwar das es viele Seiten hier sind. Aber vlt sollte man sich mal die vorherige Seite sich einmal ansehen  Und dann wird man evt erschrecken das das Thema Wakü schon weiter Fortgeschritten ist....


----------



## rebiirth (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; eine gute Nachricht*

ich weiss nur hatte einfach lus was zusammenstellen, keine lust mehr das Zimmer aufzuräumen und das warn ablenkungs grund


----------



## 00p4tti7 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; eine gute Nachricht*

Schick deine Bestellung..^^ Also ich würde sagen du musst für das ganze *****€ Zahlen .

Achja und du musst noch die Nagellacktradition fortführen und ein Bild machen, wo du den UV-Nagellack drauf hast im Dunkeln mit UV-Lampe an   (wers nicht versteht solle sich h_tobis TB angucken xD).

Edit: Was für ein Scheiß meine Zahl wird wird zensiert????


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; eine gute Nachricht*

Jaaaa deine Zeilen wurden Zensiert bei Nobody.inc das neue Gegenstück zu NobLorRos. Besser schneller und efektiver als die Rentner Vereinigung NobLorRos  Mit dem Ziel die NobLorRos aufzuhalten und mit denen dann die Modding Welt auf zu Wischen.

Ich bemale mir aber nicht den Fusszeh mit dem Zeug. 

Und heute bestel ich mal die LEDs dafür da ich ja nur Punktuell Schwarzlicht brauche.
Und dann noch eine 470 vlt ist die dann schon am Samstag da was ich aber weniger glaub. Ich rechne mit Montag. Und dann wird nächste Woche die Wakü eingebaut.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; eine gute Nachricht*

Ohh ... jetzt gibt es schon 2 Cyberpiratengruppen hier......

Hört sich gut an, freue mich schon auf den WaKü Umbau xD


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; eine gute Nachricht*

JA die Sache hat aber nen Hacken... Ich bin das einzige mitglied. Also Freie Stellen gibt es noch. Na wie wärs kero ?  *Duckundweg*

Ja Ich freu mich auch schon. Ich hoffe das das mit der AGB funktioniert was ich mir aus geknobelt habe. Die wird dort neben den Window sein. Aber nur zur hälfte raus schauen. Die andere Hälfte ist dann im Case. Und Platz für die Pumpe hab ich ja jetzt auch. Nämlich dort wo einst die HDDs waren.
Und der Rest passt dann auch schon. Nur der Radi mit dem weiß ich noch nicht wohin. wie gesagt noch nicht


----------



## L.B. (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; eine gute Nachricht*

Und wieviel zahlst du jetzt?


----------



## Black_PC (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; eine gute Nachricht*

Na, da hab cih ja einiges verpasst, Nobody wird gesponsert, aber ich denke du musst 60% bezahlen.

Bin auf die 470 gespannt, aber ich denke in deinem Gehäuse kriegst du keinen Radi unter, der stark genug sit dein System gut zu kühlen, aber ist nur ne Vermutung, denn ich hab kein plan von Wakü


----------



## kero81 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; eine gute Nachricht*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> J den Fusszeh



 Gibt es Zehen noch an anderen Körperteilen?! 

Edit:
Du willst mich doch nur in deiner Gruppe haben, damit da auch jemand ist der was kann. Nene, da mach ich nicht mit!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; eine gute Nachricht*



kero81 schrieb:


> Gibt es Zehen noch an anderen Körperteilen?!
> 
> Edit:
> Du willst mich doch nur in deiner Gruppe haben, damit da auch jemand ist der was kann. Nene, da mach ich nicht mit!



Ne ich brauch dringend jemanden der Sauber macht. Und da dachte ich eben gleich an dich  Immerhin währe das eine super Kaiere. Von NobLorRos zur Putze. 
Und das ich meine Zehen bemale könnt ihr kniken das läuft nicht.

Black PC auch du liegst weit weg von dem was ich Zahlen muss. Wenn ich meine LuKü verkaufe komm ich ungefähr wieder auf den Preis was eine Gute Lukü kostet. Klingt komisch ist aber so.

Der Rati is nicht im Gehäuse unter zu bringen damit habe ich mich abgefunden. Der Rati ist nämlich genau so Lang wie das Ganze Case. Naja Fast das Case ist 1,5 CM Länger. Ich hab mir gedacht den Ratie auf der anderen Seite des zu setzen. Also auf der Rechten seite das Cases. Auf der Oberseite geht es nicht da ich Hinten wo das NT ist keine Schrauben setzen kann. Auf der linken Seite ist das Window und die AGB und an der Front sähe es ..... aus. Da währe noch die Unterseite was etwas unpraktisch ist. 
Aus diesen Grund kommt das Display oben hin. Ich hoffe mal 4 m schlauch reichen bei der Aktion. Morgen gibt es es Skizen zu der Wakü dann ein Udate zur Kabelblende und einen kero der wegen Doppelpost rummaniert während er den Müll raus bringt.


----------



## Black_PC (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; eine gute Nachricht*

Okay, also bezahlst du so um die 80€-100€ oder ???

Okay, dann hatte ich mim Radi ja Recht.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; eine gute Nachricht*

Also Black PC ist schon am nächsten dran. Aber es ist immer noch zu Viel.

Aber ich mach erstmals ein Update weil es lange keins mehr gab. Das letzte ist schon 24 h alt. Das geht ja mal gar nicht. 

Gestern oder besser heute hat Nobody bestellt. 
mehr Beleuchtung damit das UV schön raus kommt. Dabei werde ich die UV Beleuchtung so machen das man entweder UV Licht nehmen kann oder normales Grünes licht. Das hab ich mir von 00p4tti7 abgeschaut der es genau so macht. Ich werde es aber noch etwas verfeinern.
Dann hab ich 2x scart Kabel bestellt da ich keine mehr da hatte was ich gestern merkte aber das ist egal. vielmehr wird euch der neue Bildschirm interessieren. Der denn ich schon habe ist ja nun da die Wakü kommt zu groß. Also hab ich gestern einen neuen kleineren bestellt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jener wird dann am oberen Deckel kommen.
Neue WLP hab ich vorausschauend erweise auch gekauft da ich denke das meine die ich habe nicht mehr reichen wird. Is aber die selbe da ich weiß wie ich die behandeln muss. Aber alles was ich erworben habe wird von einen besonderen teil in den Schaden gestellt. Denn nun haltet euch fest ; Modder und Modderinen liebe NobLorRos, Nobody präsentiert seine neue Graka, eine GTX 470 von EVGA. Ich habe die Normale Version genommen ohne OC. Ich hoffe mal das das kein Fehler war. 
Das war erstmals das was ich gestern erworben habe.

Naja und Modden wollte ich ja auch noch. Was ich dann heute noch gemacht habe. Ich habe das Plexi heute Lackiert.Dabei hab ich diesmal sogar die richtige Seite ab geklebt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Und dummerweise war nach dem 1. Lackieren die Farbe alle..... Naja nach Langer suche hab ich dann die gleiche wieder gefunden und sogar in ausreichender Menge. Was das 2 x Sprühen möglich machte. Und dann habe ich es wahnsinniger weise Geschafft den Stealthmod fertig zu bekommen. Ein Geistesblitz machte es möglich. Ich nahm einen der Laufwerks befestiger vom Case und Feilte etwas an ihm rum. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anschließend als die Fläche Plan war hab ich das Teil auf der Laufwerkslende aufgebracht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 und dann die Blende drauf. Und Tata es ward geschehen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sieht supie aus und funktioniert auch noch. Das Laufwerk lass ich mittels einen Sidebar Gadet bequem vom Desktop aus und ein fahren. Und man sieht keinen Unterschied zu den anderen Blenden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allerdings wollte ich heute auch noch die Kabel blende einbauen. Problem ? sie is noch nicht trocken. die neue Farbe trocknet noch langsamer als die andere......


----------



## Black_PC (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; endlich...*

Na da hast du ja heute was geschafft, bin auf die Graka gespannt, welches Display hast du jett bestellt ???, kannst du mal nen Link posten ???

PS: Du bzahlst 65€ für die Wakü ??


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; endlich...*

Nein so wenig ist es nicht. Ich unterschreite den Preis aber wenn ich meine LuKü verkaufe. 

Ich glaub jetzt hat NobLorRos mich fast wirklich ran bekommen.

Ich hab gestern die EVGA bestellt für 355 €. naja jetzt schau ich wo anders nach und was seh ich da ? 345 € die Evga. Klingt nicht viel aber wenn man bedenkt das es die Übertaktete ist dann.... Und dann such ich die normale und was soll ich sagen..... Wand meets kopf  300€..... ohne Worte. Also ich werde jetzt mal etwas stornieren gehen. 

Der Bildschirm ist ein 6 " den Link find ich gerade nicht.


----------



## M@rs (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; endlich...*

@nobody welche karte bestellst du dann jetzt die übertaktete oder die normale?


----------



## zøtac (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; endlich...*

Mhm, was wird denn auf dem Bildschirm angezeigt? Ist es nen Touch display?
Ich hab nämlich vor einen ~5-8"  Touch einzubauen für Wakü Temperatur und Lüftersteuerung, hab nur absolut keine Ahnung wie^^


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; endlich...*

Zuerst hatte ich die normale welche 355 gekostet hat. Die habe ich gerade storniert.

Nun weis ich nicht. Die Getaktete ist schon verlockend da sie vlt eine selektierte ist die vlt weiter zu Takten geht. Was meint ihr zu dem Thema ?

nein das Display ist kein Touch es ist faktisch das gleiche wie ich schon habe nur kleiner.
Aber zz sehe ich die Graka als wichtiger an.


----------



## zøtac (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; endlich...*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Zuerst hatte ich die normale welche 355 gekostet hat. Die habe ich gerade storniert.
> 
> Nun weis ich nicht. Die Getaktete ist schon verlockend da sie vlt eine selektierte ist die vlt weiter zu Takten geht. Was meint ihr zu dem Thema ?
> 
> ...


Naja, mit Wakü werden da schon noch mein paar Mhz gehen :>


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; endlich...*

Ja nun ist die frage was ich nehm die normale für 300 oder die getaktete für 345 € 
So wie ich gelesen habe ist die 470 nach V erhöung sehr Taktfreundlich.


----------



## rebiirth (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; endlich...*

ne 470 für 355€ ? die bekommste schon für 320€ und die superlock bla b la von evga schon für 328€ und da passtn kühler druaf ^^


----------



## zøtac (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; endlich...*

Also, die Superclock gibts ab 345€:
EVGA GeForce GTX 470 Superclocked, 1280MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI, PCIe 2.0 (012-P3-1472-AR) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich
Die Normale ab 319€:
EVGA GeForce GTX 470, 1280MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI, PCIe 2.0 (012-P3-1470-AR) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich
Aber wenn du sowieso vorhast zu OC'n dann würd ich die normale nehmen, ist im grunde genommen genau die selbe Karte bloß das OC was du gemacht hättest hat Evga für die gemacht. Ist eher für Leute die sich nicht damit auskennen, aber trotzdem nen bisschen mehr Leistung haben wollen.
Ich würd zur normalen greifen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; endlich...*

GodFatherDie bitte ein paar Links.

Für die ungetaktete werden 309 € fällig. für die Superclock 345 € ich weiß eben zz nicht was ich machen soll da die getacktete vlt besser zu Takten geht. Aber die stock kann man vlt auch so weit bringen mit einer Wakü und dem erhöhen der V.

Geht das überhaupt bei der Evga das man die V erhöt ? eigentlich ja oder ?

Aso und ich komme aus Deutschland.


----------



## hirschi-94 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; endlich...*

Nimm die normale EVGA...
Natürlich kannst du die Vcore erhöhen...ist ja Referenzdesign.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; endlich...*

Ja das habe ich mir auch gedacht. 
Ehrlich gesagt bin ich auch schon fast daran die normale zu holen...
Nur hat mich die CPU erfahrung etwas geprägt. Also das bei Herrstellern die Stock und Takt Karten anbieten die stock weniger gut zum Takten gehen als die Takt.


----------



## hirschi-94 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; endlich...*

Glaub mir das ist es nicht wert...deine CPU limitiert sowieso bei der Karte @stock.


----------



## rebiirth (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; endlich...*

EVGA GeForce GTX 470, 1280MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI, PCIe 2.0 (012-P3-1470-AR) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich die gibts für 324€ in Deutschland und die Superlock für 345€ wie der link schon von zotac...
die Evga die normale wird auch meine nächste werde sie auch in 1-2wochen bestellen...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; endlich...*

So ich habe nun die normal Getaktete EVGA für 315,95 bestellt (inkl Versand) anstatt für 355 € Ich denke es ist bei meiner CPU das richtige und Übertakten ist ja auch möglich. vlt habe ich ja mit der EVGA Glück und ich bekomme eine gute.

Dadurch das ich gestern nicht aufgepasst habe wo ich bestellt habe werde ich wohl erst nächste Woche die Wakü einbauen können. Da ich die Karte zuvor so Testen möchte. Aber egal dafür hab ich eine EVGA zu einen sehr guten Preis bekommen. Und hab noch Garantie mit der Wakü.


----------



## L.B. (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; endlich...*

Könntest du mir das Sidebargadget mitteilen, dass das Laufwerk öffnen und schließen kann?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; endlich...*

Ja klar; Ich nehm das Ejection Gadget funktioniert super und hier bekommst dus
*
*


----------



## L.B. (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; endlich...*

Danke. Ist die Umrandung bei dir auch lila? Das sieht nicht so toll aus.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; endlich...*

JA aber man sieht es kaum. Ich hab aber kein anderes gefunden. Wobei ich denke es gibt noch etwas anderes. Zumindest hab ich mal noch so etwas gesehen ich weiß aber nicht wo. 

Aber keiner hat eine Ahnung wieviel ich für die Wakü bezahlt habe. Hmmm wenn sie da ist löse ich auf. Wenn es einer vorher rausbekommt gibt es immer noch einen Keks.


----------



## Black_PC (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; endlich...*

Also mit der "normalen" EVGA wirst du bestimmt auch super leben können.

Eig kann die Wakü nur noch so ca. 75€ kosten.


----------



## Ossus (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; endlich...*

Heute kostet die Karte nur noch 299€
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafikkarten - PCIe-Karten NVIDIA - GeForce GTX - EVGA GeForce GTX 470


----------



## rebiirth (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; endlich...*

what 299meuse ? und mein geld ist noch nicht bei mir aufm konto misst ich will sie auch! Also nobody bestell du sie du hast das geld doch ;D


----------



## loop (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; endlich...*

 hehe, die Preise sinken, die Temperaturen sinken auch grad ein wenig, was könnte besser sein 

So mein Tipp mit der Wakü: weil es ja über 69€ liegt, aber unter 90.... hmm und das schon knapp war  70,99€


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; endlich...*

Hi leute der Nobody is wieder mal da und macht kein Update heute aber es gibt etwas neues. 

Erstmal gibt es Kekse zu verteilen.

Der 1. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geht an Ossus da er mich daraufhin gewisen hat. Daraufhin hab ich Alternate angeschrieben und denen Erzählt wer ich bin. Kurzum sie haben mir die 10 erlassen und ich bekomme sie zurück.  was ich sehr Kulant fand. Danke Alternate
Also bekomme ich nun die EVGA 470 zum Preis von 305,95 inkl Versand. Also ungefähr das was meine 5850 gekostet hat.

Der 2. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geht an loop. Obwohl es eigentlich nur ein halber sein sollte. Da er es schon vorher wusste und einen cent weg gelassen hat aber egal.

Die Stornierung der anderen Karte wurde angenommen und das Geld bekomme ich zurück. Und die 5850 wurde auch bearbeitet und da kommt das Geld auch zurück. Sowie 10 € von Alternate die dann auch noch kommen.

So heute wollte ich mich endlich der Blende widmen. Aber Nobody hat gepfuscht. Und so ist ein stück am Rande was noch nicht genug Farbe abbekommen hatte und dadurch kamm licht durch. Also Weil es so schön war hat Nobody heute wieder Lackiert. Und so ausgebessert und jetzt hoffe ich das es passt. Das problem war das man es mit blosen auge nicht gesehen hat das da die Farbe zu dünn war. Aber das Licht des Flexlights kamm einfach durch....  Und es ofentbarte sich ein neues Problem. Wie mach ich das Fest ? Jo also nachgedacht und ich Hab etwas gefunden. Ich nehm Dübel. So die werden hinten Verschraubt und vorn kommt ein Plaste teil ran aufdem die Platte sitzt. Jo Problem 2 die teile sind Grau. Problem lösung, Lackieren da ich eh gerade bei bin...
Bilder folgen heute noch da die gerade auf der Kamera sind und ich kein Kabel da habe.


----------



## Ossus (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; endlich...*

Vielen Dank für den Keks
Die gibts aber noch billiger
Guck mal hier:
EVGA GeForce GTX 470, 1280MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI, PCIe 2.0 (012-P3-1470-AR) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
284,50€

Mfg Ossus


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; endlich...*

Ne ich hab jetzt bei Alternate bestellt und gut. 305 € ist günstiger als  ich es mir je gadacht hätte als ich die Karte zum ersten mal gesehen  habe. Da lag sie nähmlich auch schon so hoch. Aber nun hab ich Garrantie  und hab nur 10 € mehr zahlen müssen im Vergleich zur günstigsten wo ich  keine Garantie gehabt hätte nicht schlecht denk ich mal. Allerdings  will ich nicht nachdenken wieviel Geld gerate sonst worum schwirt. Der  Freundin ist es auch aufgefallen das so ein paar € fehlen den die wollte  heute wieder bei zzzzza......... ich kann den nahmen nicht  hinschreiben.

Freundin; sag mal irgendwie fehlt hier auf dem Konto Geld, Hast du wieder was  bestellt ?
Nobody; Geeeeld ?  beeesteeelt ?  Ich ?  
Freundin; Ja du 
Nobody Ja also ich hab da so ne Graka bestellt 
Freundin; Ja und was ist Aquatuning ? 
Nobody; Das ähm ja das ist die Wasserkühlung
Freundin; Ne Wasserkühlung ?  is das Auto schon wieder Kaputt?
Nobody Ähm deins ist kaput ja da is der entschalldämpfer hinüber.....
Freundin; Das ist normal das klingt immer....
Nobody;.... wie ein Panzer...
Freundin; so also wofür ne wasserkühlung?
Nobody; Ähm fürn PC damit er leiser ist weil du hast dich doch beschwert das  er zu Laut sei.
Freundin; Hab ich das ? du vera... mich doch jetzt.
Nobody; würde Nobody doch nieeee tun ne niemals 
Freundin; und was soll die andere bestellung ? 
Nobody; Ja also pass auf. 
Freundin ja das mach ich und wehe dir die ausrede is nicht gut dann hast du ein  Problem. Und kannst die Kirchen vom Baum essen... 
Nobody; Ja also zuerst hab ich bei den einen bestellt wo ich meistens  bestelle. Naja und dort wa die Graka relativ teuer was ich nicht wusste  das die zu teuer ist weil ich nicht verglichen habe wie du bei deinen  Schuhen.
Jedenfalls hab ich dann bei einen anderen Händler gesehen das sie dort  50 € günstiger war und hab dort bestellt. Und die andere hab ich  storniert. Und das Geld kommt dann zurück. Und das geld für die andere  Graka die du zuletzt fort gescaft hast kommt auch wieder zurück also  keine Panik. is doch alles guttie 
Freundin; Und wo soll ich jetzt die Latitude Femme bezahlen ? kannst du mir das  sagen ?  
Nobody; naja das geld ist am Montag doch wieder da.... und was is nen Latidute  flemme ? kann man das essen ? 
Freundin ; Latitude Femme das is nen Top schuh und der is gerade günstig. 
Nobody; ähm ich will ja nichts sagen aber 135 € für nen schuh? hallo ? meine  haben 50 gekostet und die halten schon seit 2 Jahren. 
Freundin, das is was anderes. Aber das is egal wie soll ich die jetzt bezahlen ?  
Nobody Ähm gar nicht und sein lassen (böser Fehler ganz böser Fehler)  
Freundin; Dann kanst du die Graka auch sein lassen und die Kühlung geht doch  wozu willst du dann wasser in den PC schütten? geht da nicht alles  kaputt?
Nobody; das Wasser läuft ja in schläuchen und und kühlt so die CPU und graka.  Dabei is alles schön ruhig und der PC bleibt kühler.
Und es kostet weniger als deine schuhe und die Graka ist faktisch nur  ein Tausch.
Freundin; Ja das is egal wie soll ich jetzt die schuhe bezahlen ? 
Nobody;Ähm bis Montag warten oder per nachnahme. oder naja du nimmst keine  für 135 € sondern nimmst welche von den 52 Stück aus den Schrank... und wenn du das willst dann kann ich auch ein paar mit um Lackieren ich bin gerade richtig gut in Übung
Freundin ; Jo das war nicht zu übersehen.Dann nehm ich per nachnahme. Und DU nimmst sie an und DU wirst sie  ansehen ob sie ok sind und      DU wirst sie dem Postmann bezahlen.
Nobody; Soll ich die Teile an ziehen ? 
Freundin ne ansehen und schauen das sie keine scharten haben,keine Dellen 
Nobody; keine Füße drinn stecken jaja ich weiß.
Freundin; gut dann is ja alles klar.

*Wenn die wüsste das ich am Montag früher zur Arbeit muss und später heim komme *

So und morgen schaffe ich hofentlich die Blende. Und am Samstag kommt wenn alles gut geht die Wakü.


----------



## M@rs (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; endlich...*

@nobody würde das mit dem früher gehen später zurück kommen lieber nicht schreiben, falls sie mal hier mit liest


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; endlich...*

Och spätestens morgen kommt die Seite nicht mehr am anfang weil sie voll ist und sie liest so etwas sowieso nicht da es sie nicht interessiert. Wenn dann muss man sie auffordern das zu lesen. Schlieslich ist es keine Schuh beschreibung.


----------



## L.B. (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; endlich...*

135€ für ein Paar Schuhe.  Dafür bekommt man ja eine Mittelklasse SSD. Ein Putztuch und ein Holzbrett (zusammengetackert) kosten 50ct und übernehmen die volle Funktionalität eines Schuhs. 

Die Karte sieht gut aus und bietet sicher noch einiges mehr an Leistung als die ATI.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; endlich...*

Hehehe das mit dem Putzduch muss ich meiner Freundin erzählen. 

Ich hoffe du weist wie das mit schutzhaft etc aussieht .....

So Also am Montag kommt das restliche Modding zeug was ich geordert habe sowie entlich mein Optisches Kabel womit ich dann über die Heimkino anlage zocken kann.  

Am Samstag kommt wenn alles gut geht die Wakü und die Graka erwarte ich hoffnungsvoll am Dienstag oder Mitwoch. weswegen ich am Donnerstag oder Freitag die Wakü einbauen werde. Das wird wohl wieder ne Abend Aktion werden.

Aber wisst ihr was cool ist ? bisher hat soweit ich wiß noch keiner ne Wakü Versucht in so einen Case ein zu bauen. Naja einer hier im Forum will es versuchen wenn er so wie ich das verstehe kein anderes Case bekommt. Aber meine ist früher da also werde ich erster sein.

Naja und die 470 soll zwischen der 5850 und 5870 liegen womit ich wirklich mehr Leistung für das Gelt bekomme. Mal sehen wenn ich das Teil bekomme wie es dann so spiele Mäßig aussieht.


----------



## rebiirth (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; endlich...*

Wie muss man bei Alternate für die Garantie bezahlen ? Wollte sie mir gleich auch bestellen.


----------



## wirelessy (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; endlich...*

Also ich hab ja manchmal schon überlegt das Abo zu stornieren, aber solche Texte halten dann echt bei Stange


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; endlich...*

Nein das hast du falsch verstanden GodFatherDie. Wenn ich eine zb Sparkle GTX 470 genommen hätte hätte ich die für 290 € bekommen. Aber sobald man den Kühler entfernt hat man keine Garantie mehr bei Sparkle.
Aber bei EVGA hat man noch garantie wenn man den Kühler wechselt und keinen unsinn macht. Und da ich den Kühler wegen der Wakü wechseln muss hab ich also noch mit der EVGA Garantie. Was aber wegen der etwas teureren anschafungskosten bezahlt wird. Naja und die sind bei Alternate recht gerng. Also bestell ruhig. Aber vlt wird sie morgen noch günstiger da alle die 460 Kaufen.

@wirelessy Warum *schnief* ? Bin doch fleisig und poste nun jeden Tag updates wo ich was gemacht habe *schnief schnief*


----------



## rebiirth (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; endlich...*

Lieber heute als Morgen wieder ca. 10€ mehr zu bezahlen!
Also heissts bestellen per Überweisung und dann ist man mit versand bei ca. 309inkls€ ? Da ich Nachname hasse


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; endlich...*

309,95 € inkl Versand ja. 

Aber weswegen ich immer noch zweifle. Sonst ist Alternate entweder teurer als MF oder genau so teuer. Aber genau bei der einen Karte 50 € unterschied ist schon heftig. Aber ich finds cool  Weniger cool finde ich das die Pumpe und der CPU Kühler erst in einen Monat lieferbar sind.... Nun hoffe ich mal das die was für mich zurück gelegt haben. Wenn nicht wirds die Wakü erst in einen Monat wohl geben....


----------



## rebiirth (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; endlich...*

Sachen die du Bestellst wo sie noch Lieferbar waren werden für dich eine Woche lang zurück gelegt bei AT!
Bei mir kommt auch ein Wkü kühler drauf aber von ac-shop gibts geillere in Nickel "Sabber"....


----------



## Black_PC (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; endlich...*

Der Text war mal wieder geil.

Das mit dem Putztuch und dem Stück Holz ist schon geil.

135€ für ein paar Schuhe


----------



## rebiirth (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; endlich...*

achja ganz vergessen super Text nobody immer wieder toll sowas zu lesen..
135 für Schuhe? Finde ich garnicht mal so schlimm wenn ich überlege was ich mal für ein paar Fussball Schuhe hingelegt habe oder normale Straßen Schuhe 
die evga karte geht ja weg wie nicht bei alternate...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; endlich...*

Sooo heute bei Alternate rein gesehen und da stand sie wieder für 309 €. Ich hoffe du hast sie noch für 299 bekommen GodFatherDie.

Heute ist leiter kein Packet angekommen und es wurde auch nichts verschickt. Also denke ich ich darf noch lange auf das Material warten...

Heute ist es mir endlich gelungen die Blende rein zu bekomen und ich hab sie sogar mit meiner Version Fest bekommen. Wie ich die mal wieder ab bekomme weiß ich nicht aber das muss ich ja erst machen wenn alles da ist.

Ja und nu wollt ihr Bilder ? Ach leute immer Bilder usw was soll das ? ist doch Langweilig oder ? klar isses das daher mal ich jetzt alles  richtig ich male es  ich hab zwar in Kunst immer nur ne 3 gehabbt aber das passt schon.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und damit sollte alles klar sein  

















Bilder werden heute abend Veröfentlicht in einen super dupa mega Bilder Update ​


----------



## Black_PC (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; endlich...*

Ähm ja iwie versteh ich was du meinst.



Bin auf das "super dupa mega Bilder Update" gespannt.​


----------



## M@rs (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; endlich...*

da sieht man auch warum du nur ne 3 gehabt hattest


----------



## rebiirth (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; endlich...*

Nein habe ich nicht, da ich das Geld erst nächste woche Mittwoch auf meinem Konto habe und die nur 1Woche die Sachen zurück legen, darum werde ich auch erst am Mittwoch auf Nachname bestellen, wird eh nicht nur die Karte sein die von Alternate kommt sondern noch mehr. ^^
Aber glückwunsch das du sie so billig bekommen hast..


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; endlich...*

So überraschung Überraschung es gibt nen kleines Bolder Update.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nochmal Lackieren achja wenn Nobody nur ncht gepfucht hätte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das sind die Halterungen die die Blende auf den Dübeln halten. In den rundungen kommen die Dübel rein. Aber da man die Teile sieht müssen die schwarz werden. Wie gut das Nobody nochmal Lackieren mus... ähm durfte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die besagten Dübel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ne nahe Nah ansicht der extra lackierten Dübel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja ok auch ne nahe Nah ansicht der Halterungen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das ist der Lohn eine Schwarz klänzende Plexi Blende. Die Streifen sieht man nur wegen den Blitz. Normal sieht man die nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Endlich weg mit den Kabeln....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die kks werden reflektiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Frontal sieht es so aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schräg Ansicht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber so sieht es immer noch am besten aus. Man beachte meine treue 9600.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im deteil sähe der CPU Lüfter auch gut aus. Naja genießen. Bald wird er hoffentlich abgelöst. Psssst nich den Kühler Veraten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein paar Kabel sieht man noch ok aber es ist nicht mehr so schlimm.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber den übergang zwischen Blau und grün gefällt mir immer noch Mal sehen wie es auf einer 470 aussieht.
Einer kann auch nicht genug vom Mod bekommen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn es aber nach ihm geht sollte das Grün mit Rot getauscht werden. 

.


----------



## rebiirth (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder update*

hast du auch immer schön grundiert mein freund ?....


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder update*

Was willst du jetzt ? sry aber das raf ich nicht.... klar hab ich grundiert. Erst sauber gemacht dann Grundiert anschlisend Lackiert und danach wenn alles fertig war noch den Schutzlack drauf.


----------



## hirschi-94 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder update*

Ich finde es sieht gut aus. 

Aber ich würde an deiner Stelle indirekt beleuchten, was heißen soll, dass du die Leutelemente so platzierst, das man sie nicht sieht. Das sieht finde ich besser aus.


----------



## Black_PC (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder update*

Das sieht gut aus, man sihet schon mal viel weniger Kabel.

PS: Auf den DÜbeln steht doch Ikea oder ???


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder update*

Also die Stelle wird ja noch beleuchtet. Dort kommt dann die UV Farbe noch drauf in so einen schnirkelmuster 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So ähnlich zumindest. Und das wird dann eben von UV Licht beleuchtet. Oder wenn ich es einschalte von normalen Licht. Das wird in Blau sein da das ja die Blaue Seite ist. Heute soll ja theoretisch die UV Farbe eintreffen. Am Montag werden ua die UV Leuchten Verschickt und die Graka wird vlt auch am Montag Verschickt. Aber ehrlich gesaft bin ich noch nicht richtig überzeugt davon das die UV Farbe kommt da sie mit der Wakü kommt.
Weiter unten den Kabelsalat muss ich kann ich erst machen wenn die Wakü und Graka da ist.

Abrobo Graka, ich hoffe mal mein Netzteil hält die auch aus...

Nein die Dübelsind nicht aus Ikea.Die wurden mal für andere Dinge gebraucht aber die wahren übrig und hatten die richtige Länge.

Und was mir auch noch aufgefallen ist, Die Frontblende sieht zu Normal aus. Da muss auch noch etwas passieren. Da bin ich aber noch etwas am Tüfteln. 

Aso Gewinnspiel der Preis ist heiß. Wann kommt was ? Also wann kommt Wakü,Graka und das päckchen von mf ? Ihr könnt mit wetten es gibt diesmal keine Kekse sondern etwas anderes zu gewinnen. Der der am meisten richtig hat bekommt dann den super keks.

Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen und alle dürfen mitmachen.




edite die Wakü ist nun gerade bei mir eingeschlagen. Sie ist komplet und heute abend stell ich das Teil dann mal euch vor.


----------



## hirschi-94 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Wakü ist da !!!*

Ich denke das Netzteil wird das schon aushalten...

Naja zum Gewinnspiel...
Die Wakü ist ja schon da 
Dann kommt die GTX
Und dann das MF Paket.

Also her mit Bildern... (Kero bekommt ja jetzt keinen Herzinfarkt mehr hihi)


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Wakü ist da !!!*

Na ob du recht hast wird man noch sehen.

Also Wie gesagt die Wakü ist heute doch angekommen. Danke Aquatuning  Aber leider gibt es da ein mittleres Problem. Die Anschlüsse die mitgeliefert wurden sind für 10/8mm und mein Schlauch ist 11/8mm. Also noch einmal nachgesehen und tatsache Aquatuning hat nen Fehler gemacht. Ich kann zwar den Schlauch mit den Anschlüssen Verbinden aber nicht mit den Befestigen. Also müssen die Schellen ausgetauscht werden. Aber ich denke das sollte kein Problem sein.
Ansonsten lass ich jetzt die Bilder Sprechen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das istdas Problem. Die Art ist richtig nur sind die für die falsche Schlauchgröße.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So kommt sie dann mal rein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So wird der AGB einmal stehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das is das Teil.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Radi und Lüfter. Der Radi passt super von der Länge her.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das grün gefällt mir immer wieder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das jedoch nicht so Wirklich.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das hat mir auch gefallen nur ist es irgendwie abhanden gekommen und ich weiß nicht wo es hin ist....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die werden den Radi halten.

Nun hoffen wir mal das ich noch alles ran bekomme so das es bald los gehen kann mit der Wakü. Geplant ist Mitwoch während Stargate.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Wakü ist da !!!*

Bilder Speicher


----------



## M@rs (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Wakü ist da !!!*

na dann kannst ja schon mal ein bischen basteln 

dann mal hoffen das du wieder eine schöne geschichte zum ein brau schreibst mit hoffentlich keinen schwerwiegenden fails


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Wakü ist da !!!*

So das hoffe ich eben auch. Aber zuerst müssen noch die Anschlüsse getauscht werden und das MF packet kommen da da trinn die WLP ist. Achja und die Graka darf auch nicht fehlen und muss auch noch funktionieren was ich zuvor noch austesten muss.

Achso alle Bilder sind nu Online


----------



## hirschi-94 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Wakü ist da !!! (Bilder)*

Kuhle teile 

Ist das die große oder die kleine Phobya Pumpe?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Wakü ist da !!! (Bilder)*

Jo das ist die Große. Die die jetzt nicht mehr Lieferbar ist. Genau wie die CPU kühlung. Scheinbar habe ich da das letzte exemplar ab gegriffen. Was allerdings an der AGB Schwarz sein soll weiß ich auch noch nicht. Da muss ich erst noch nachschauen. Denn die soll schwarz sein....


----------



## Black_PC (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Wakü ist da !!! (Bilder)*

Schicke Sachen, bin mal gespannt wie es eingebaut ausschaut und ob überhaupt alles reinpasst... naja, wir werden sehen.

@ Gewinnspiel

Halt die Wakü jetzt, die ist ja schonda
Dann das Mf-Paket
Dann die Graka, auf die ich gespannt bin


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Wakü ist da !!! (Bilder)*

sieht gut aus 
wie immer 
bei einen Bild vom lackieren sieht das so aus als wären da Blasen oder Staub drin ? böse !


----------



## zøtac (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Wakü ist da !!! (Bilder)*

Wilkommen im Club der Wasserkühler Nobody


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Wakü ist da !!! (Bilder)*

@ Der kleine Jayson Nene das sind weder blasen noch ist das Staub. Das sieht nur so aus. Das war kurz nach dem Lackieren und da hat sich etwas gehoben. Nach einer weile war es wieder weg. Auserdem sieht man die Seite sowiso nicht. Da sie hinten liegt. Es ging mir vor allen um die Deckkraft.

@ z.øtac Danke

Allerdings hat Nobody wieder ein Problem festgestellt. Und zwar der Radi. Wenn ich den an der Seitenwand anbringe blasen die Lüfter faktich an die Seitenwand ran. Wenn ich die anders rum anbaue sieht es sch... aus und sie saugen Praktisch Luft durch dieLamellen durch weswegen die auch nicht mehr so gut gekühlt werden. An der Rückfront wo die Anschlüse sind geht es auch nicht da der Radi zu breit ist.
Einzige möglichkeit währe auf den oberen Deckel den Radi hinschrauben. Problem mir gefällt das nicht.

Aber eins ist nice, Der Radi ist wirklich leise mit den Lüftern. Ich hatte die gestern mal angeschlossen und es war kaum was zu hören.

Ich werde noch ein paar Bilder zum besser erklären machen.
Und morgen frag ich mal bei Aquatuning nach ob die mir freundlicher weiße die Anschlüsse Tauschen und mir noch so eine Radi Blende zu schicken.


----------



## Green.Tea (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Wakü ist da !!! (Bilder)*

nette teile !
aber wozu brauchst du nagellackentferner ?? ich bin jetzt nicht so der wakü experte aber das habe ich noch nie gesehen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Wakü ist da !!! (Bilder)*

Nun das ist ganz einfach weil Nobody sich beim Lackieren den Daumen mit Lackiert hat. Und da hat er schlau wie er ist sich bei Aquatuning genau soetwas mit schicken lassen 

Ne das ist kein Nackellack entferner sondern Nackellack. Der leuchtet sobald er mit UV licht in berührung kommt blau. Und damit wird so ein muster wie oben an der Plexiblende gemald. Das sieht man dann sobald ich das UV Licht einschalte. Sonst sieht man es nicht.


----------



## loop (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Wakü ist da !!! (Bilder)*

Ich bin auf alle Fälle schon mal auf deinen Einbau gespannt, wenn die Anschlüsse endlich getauscht wurden 
Aber was gefällt dir nicht daran, wenn der Radi oben ist?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Wakü ist da !!! (Bilder)*

Also wie versprochen die Bilder Es geht jetzt darum wie Nobody den Radi ran bastelt. Probleme dabei gibt es viele. 
1. Platz
2. Aussehen
3. Kühlleistung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Version 1. Vorteil super Kühlleistung, Nachteil aussehen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Version 2. Natürlich kommen noch abstandshalter ran, Aber das währe auch eine Möglichkeit. Vorteil Es währe Platz da und die Schläuche liesen sich auch gut verlegen. Nachteil Wie Festmachen und die Kühlleistung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Version 3 mein Favorit. Sieht entsprechend aus aber die Lüfter müsten so montiert werden wie jetzt. Und die Schläuche müsten auch anders gelegt werden da sie sonst stören würden bei den Anschlüssen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Version extreme. Viel Arbeit aber die schläuche würden gut zu verlegen gehen. Nachteil die Kühler.....

Tja mehr möglichkeiten hab ich nicht.Am meisten stört mich das die Lüfter durch die Lamelen die Luft saugen und nicht blasen. Da denke ich mal geht schon etwas an Kühlleistung verloren. Gut vlt nicht viel aber es sieht etwas blöd aus.


----------



## Ossus (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Wakü ist da !!! (Bilder)*

Radi aufm Dach
Sieht am Besten aus finde ich.
Am Ende musst du aber entscheiden


----------



## loop (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Wakü ist da !!! (Bilder)*

Da schließe ich mich an, entweder auf dem Dach, oder auf der rechten Seite, das geht auch noch finde ich. Aber letztendlich musst du es eben entscheiden , schließlich ist das dein PC


----------



## Own3r (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Wakü ist da !!! (Bilder)*

Dach! 

Sieht am besten aus und die Abstandshalter können nicht verbiegen


----------



## Black_PC (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Wakü ist da !!! (Bilder)*

Oben drauf sieht am Besten aus, aber wie meine Vorredner schon sagten, du musst entscheiden, ist dein PC


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Wakü ist da !!! (Bilder)*

Warum sagt ihr alle 





> du musst entscheiden, ist dein PC


 ? Das mach ich doch sowiso....  

So also mir ist da so eine kleine Idee gekommen. ICh müsste etwas basteln aber daran soll es nicht scheitern. 

Und zwa Ich mach es wirklich auf dem dach weil es an den Seitenwänden nicht geht. Ich basle einfach aus den Vorhandenen Halterungen welche wo ich die Lüfter unten an den Radi ranbauen kann so das sie durch die Lamellen blasen.

Damit hätte ich mehrere Vorteile

bessere Kühlung, Radi stört nicht am Seitenteil wenn man es weg machen muss, Und ich lauf nicht gefahr Hängen zu bleiben <--- hab ich mir so überlegt. 
Also werd ich das Teil oben hin machen. Noch ein Vorteil die schläuche kann ich am obersten freien slot ausführen.

Ich werde morgen mal schauen was ich so da habe um die änderungen möglich zu machen aber ich denke es sollte klappen.

Wer noch irgendwelche Ideen hat kann sie gerne Posten.


----------



## Pagz (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Wakü ist da !!! (Bilder)*

wolltest du nich irgent nen bildschirm aufs dach basteln?
Fand ich nämlich ne super idee  aber da würde der kühler dann schon stören oder?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Wakü ist da !!! (Bilder)*

Naja zuerst hat die Wakü Vorrang. Aber mit den Bildschirm hab ich auch so kein Problem da vorne auch noch Platz ist wo er hin passt. Und auserdem gibt es auch noch die Seiten. von daher sehe ich kein Problem. also wenn genug Plat ist kommt er noch auf dem dach und wenn nicht kommt er rechts neben dem Window. Oder er kommt direkt ins Case. Aber zuerst müsste er mal bei mir sein was er noch nicht ist.


----------



## Black_PC (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Wakü ist da !!! (Bilder)*

Also iwie an die Front fände ich gut, oder steht dein Rechner, rechts von dir auf'm Tisch drauf ???


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Wakü ist da !!! (Bilder)*

Wie gesagt ich weiß noch nicht wo der Bildschirm hin kommt. Das muss ich sehen wenn es soweit ist und er auch da ist. zz steht der PC links neben mir auf dem boden. Aber bald kommt er rechts neben mir auf dem boden.

Aber zu erst hat die Wakü vor Rang.


----------



## mk81 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Wakü ist da !!! (Bilder)*

Hast Du schonmal überlegt den Radi unters Case zu bauen...so mit ner stabilen Unterkonstruktion...

Ich glaube, das wäre machbar und könnte auch sehr gierig aussehen


LG,
Mathias


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Wakü ist da !!! (Bilder)*

Ich hab es gerade mal probiert aber nee gefällt mit nicht. Die Idee ist zwar gut aber ein entsprechender Ständer würde zu hoch und das sähe nicht gut aus da das case zu klein ist.


----------



## Black_PC (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Wakü ist da !!! (Bilder)*

Außerdem leidet die Kühlleistung denk ich auch darunter, da dann ja nicht viel Luft zum Boden ist.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Wakü ist da !!! (Bilder)*

Soo

Heute hab ich mich mal bei Aquatuning gemeldet und wegen die Muttern angefragt.

So anscheinend ist da irgendwie etwas auf komische Bahnen gekommen und unglückliche Zufälle haben dazu geführt das Nobody plötzlich die Falschen Anschlüsse in den Händen hielt.
Aber Aquatuning war sehr Kulant und hat mir klatt zugesagt die passenden Muttern zu zu schicken. 
Jaaa und noch ein paar andere Dinge kommen auch mit. Aber damit ich nicht alles zusammen Aufzählen muss schick ich euch einfach den Warenkorb von Aquatuning. 

Wegen den anderen Packeten da bekomm ich bald die Kriese.
MF sagte woe ich bestellt habe alles währe da. Dann plötzlich fehlte einer war nicht vorätig aber egal am 19 sollte er kommen. Die anderen waren Lagernd und für mich reserviert. Und am Wochenende wahren plötzlich 3 Artikel erst am 19 Lieferbar. OK.... Und heute schau ich rein das ist nur der ursprüngliche Artikel ab 19 Lieferbar. Die anderen wären da. Nunja und zz steht bei dem einen Artikel Lieferbar ab 19.07..... Nun frag ich mich ob die mich verarsch.... wollen. Bei Alternate sieht es so aus das die mein Geld bekommen haben und nun wird es in der Logistik abteilung bearbeitet. Hmmm na hoffen mir das die nicht so groß ist...
Aquatuning schickte das Packet heute raus also ist es am Mitwoch bei mir. Alternate weiß ich nicht weil heute ist die Graka plötzlich nicht mehr Lieferbar. Und wenn von MF keine Mail heute kommt ist das Packet frühestens am Donnerstag bei mir...
Dummerweise sind alle 3 Packete wichtig. 

Wegen dem Radi. Ich hab eine Lösung gefunden wie ich den auf dem Dach fest bekomme sodas die Lüfter unten liegen und nach oben blasen. 
Ich hab heute andere Schrauben gesucht und die bei den Lüftern eingebaut indem dort ein Gewinde rein kamm.
Einfach efektiv und passt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einfach mal fix die Lüfter umgeschraubt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und so wird es einmal aussehen. Ich habs Probiert die Schrauben halten ziemlich gut. Morgen werd ich noch die Löcher Bohren für die Schrauben und die Kabel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So das es mal so aussehen wird. Also genau wieich es wollte. Die Lüfter Blasen durch die Lamellen ohne das man sie sieht.

Für das Display ist vorne noch etwas Platz oder es bekommt einen neuen das muss man dann mal sehen wenn alles da ist.


----------



## M@rs (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Wakü ist da !!! (Bilder)*

sieht echt gut aus der Radi auf dem dach, besser als vorher wo die kabel der lüfter oben waren den das sah sch*** aus


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Uff....*

Ja wenn ich die Vorteile betrachte gefällt er mir hier auch besser 
Die Kabel;



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So kommen sie jetzt aus den Lüftern raus. Wie man sieht Nobody hat nachgedacht und Sie schon auf der richtigen seite und gemeinsam aus einen Spalt kommens Verbaut. Zumindest die 2.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und Morgen kommt dort ein kleines Loch rein wo die Kabel verschwinden. Und das coole ist das sie hinter der Blende raus kommen und so nicht ersichtlich von innen sind. Und ausen versuch ich sie auch richtig zu verlegen. Und Morgen werde ich mal wieder Lackieren. Ich muss mein Schlauchhalter Lackieren. Mal wieder in Schwarz.

Aso und gerade hat das Hndy geklingelt, Anversich nichts ungewöhnliches bei Nobody aber die SMS die kamm war das beste. 

Alternate hat meine EVGA GTX 470 verschickt. Trotz das sie nicht mehr Lieferbar ist haben die doch an mich gedacht und haben eine Für mich zurück gelegt. Nun fehlt noch MF wo die WLP enthalten ist und ich weiß eben nicht ob meine noch reicht. Aber die Graka das 2. wichtigste Packet kommt. Da hab ich nochmal schwein gehabt und das trotz NoblorRos dauerfernmoddingfeuer auf meine Firewall.


----------



## M@rs (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Uff....*

na dann drück ich dir mal die Daumen das alles noch diese Woche kommt!


----------



## kero81 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Wakü ist da !!! (Bilder)*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> So anscheinend ist da irgendwie etwas auf komische Bahnen gekommen und unglückliche Zufälle haben dazu geführt das Nobody plötzlich die Falschen Anschlüsse in den Händen hielt.


 
Wenn du wüsstest wen wir alles bei At kennen und was die alles für uns machen!


----------



## Black_PC (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Uff....*

Ich hoffe auch, dass die Sachen noch diese Woche kämen.

Aber NoblorRos lässt echt nach, denn in ieinem TB ham sie geschrieben, dass ich schon 2mal negativ aufgefallen bin und deshalb auf der Prioritätsliste weiter nach oben komme, aber Pustekuchen, seitdem ist nichts passsiert


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Uff....*

Tia das liegt daran das deine Anti Fernmodding Firewall stand hält.
Nun sagst du hä die hab ich doch gar nicht bestellt. Ne hast du auch nicht aber einer muss sie ja Testen und der warst du Glückwunsch 

Ja also ich weiß Aquatuning und Alternate liefern. Aber bei MF werd ich wohl morgen mal ne Mail schreiben da das nich sein kann das der eine Artikel nun schon zwei mal bestellt wurde aber mir nur eins zugeschrieben wurde obwohl ich zwei bestellt habe.

Naja vlt reicht meine WLP noch. mal sehen ich werde die Woche die Wakü einbauen. Egal ob mf liefert oder nicht. Blöd nur in den MF Packet ist mein optisches Kabel womit ich Musik und Spiele über meine Heimkino Anlage hören könnte. Wenn es endlich mal kämme....

Ach und kero wenn du wüstest wer mir von der Bundes Regierung einen Gefallen schuldet....


----------



## Black_PC (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Uff....*

Dann danke für die Firewall, die funktioniert echt gut.

Das mit NoblorRos und dir wird echt noch ein Krieg.


----------



## Schelmiii (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Uff....*

Kommt der Radi ncoh weiter nach unten oder bleibt der da so schwebend da oben? Weil ich würd ja in die Gehäusedecke löcher für die Lüfter machen, dann werden die anderen Komponenten gleich mitgekühlt und die Lüfter bekommen besser Luft.


----------



## Black_PC (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Uff....*

Das Netzteil. liegt aber direkt unterm Deckel und dann ist da auch ncoh das Luafwerk, also würde man nur für einen Lüfter ein Loch bohren und das sehe denk ich komisch aus, ist baer bloß miene Meinung


----------



## Schelmiii (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Uff....*

Ah shit, hab ich nit bedacht. Aber so übelst über dem Gehäuse is auch nicht das Wahre.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Uff....*

Black_PC hat recht. Das Nt liegt unter der Decke. Und der Radi ist so Lang wie das Case. Auserdem liegt vorne die Lüfter Steuerung. Da macht eine Kühlung keinen sinn. Einzig der Mittlere Lüfter ok aber anderer Seits hab ich noch die Gehäuse Fans laufen. Und das sollte auch reichen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hier siehst du es. Das lohnt sich nicht. Aber das Ganze kommt Morgen noch um ein paar mm weiter runter und wie weit kann ch alle mal noch entscheiden. Und auserdem muss die obere Beleuchtung auch noch unter dem Rati.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Uff....*

Schick Nobody hat seine WaKü auch schon xD. Da ist man mal 5 Tage nicht da und dann schon wieder 6 Seiten mehr ...xD


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Vor der Wasserschlacht...*

So holla

Ja 00p4tti7 hast nicht allzu viel verpasst und es war auch kaum was los. 

Aber jetzt mal wieder nen Update.

Also zuerst hab ich heute mal den Radi befestigt. Also Case genommen und 4 Löcher rein gebohrt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Danach den Radi drauf und ei gucke die Stunde ausmessen hat sich gelohnt. Dann hab ich doch gleich eine Aussoparung für die Kabel gemacht. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Warum so groß ? nun Ich hab sie so groß gemacht damit ich Später die Ausen Beleleuchtung des Daches mit durch passt. 
Und weil ich immer nochj was machen wollte hab ich was für den AGB gebastelt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Na ? wer erkennt das Blech ? Rüchtig ! Das war einst in der Seitenwand verbaut. Bis zu dem Verhängnisvollen Tag wo es dem Fenster Weichen musste. Jo und nu is es die AGB halterung. Nachteil ich muss es Morgen Lackieren. Deshalb habe ich das Lackieren der Schlauch halterungen einen Tag nach hinten verschoben. Warum fragt ihr euch Lackieren dauert doch nicht lange. Aber da muss ich d´sagen das der Post bote dazwischen kamm. Er hatte mir heute Vormitag ne mail geschrieben das er heute ein Packet bringt. Jo und in den Packet war eine EVGA GTX 470.
Und MF hat sich auch geäusert. Nachdem ich die mail geschrieben habe hat sich doch tatsächlich heute einer bei Nobody gemeldet und gesagt das er alles zusammen Packen lässt und das Packet umgehend also nicht wie üblich um 18 Uhr sondern um 14 Uhr zur Post geht so das es hofentlich Morgen bei mir eintrifft... Nun wir werden sehen ob ich morgen 2 Packete bekomme oder nur 1.
Jedenfalls hab ich die Karte ausgepackt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jedenfalls dachte ich die sähe etwas anders aus.........


Spoiler



so ungefähr



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




eingebaut instaliert und nen Bench gemacht. Ergebnis, Auf Stock ist sie genau so schnell wie meine 5850 es war. Bei 3,8 sind es genau so viele Punkte wie mit der 5850 die allerdings da schon getaktet wurde. Bei 4 GHz sieht die sache etwas anders aus. Da ist die 5850 getaktet schneller als die ungetaktete 470. Allgemein würde ich wenn ich mir die 3D marks so ansehe so mal Glatt behaupten das die 470 Langsammer ist als die 5850. Allerdings war das System auf die 5850 zugeschnitten. Jetzt müsste ich erst einmal alles so machen das es auf Nvidia zugeschnitten ist. Das sind aber nur alles wage behauptungen also würde ich sie erstaml so stehen lassen da ich erstmal heute abend mit der Kate probieren will. Aber eins kann ich vorher schon sagen. Die 5850 war kühler. Aber dafür ist die 470 leiser. Und die Temps belaufen sich @ stock auf 48 ° und nach 3 D Mark auf 80°

Wie gesagt heute abend werde ich sie weiter Testen.Und vlt fang ich Morgen mit der Wakü an. Da muss ich aber unbedingt daran denken die untere linke schraube des Radies anzuschrauben da ich das mit Montierte Lukü CPU kühler nicht schaffe da der Platz zu wenig war.


----------



## zøtac (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Vor der Wasserschlacht...*

oO das ist doch keine evga, das ist eine zotac 
Ich würd das reklamieren, wegen Kühlertausch undso


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Vor der Wasserschlacht...*



zøtac schrieb:


> oO das ist doch keine evga, das ist eine zotac
> Ich würd das reklamieren, wegen Kühlertausch undso



Meinst du nun ja mir kamm das alles etwas Spanisch vor..... Aber das wird schon seine richtig keit haben. Komisch war nur das als ich bei Nvidia die Treiber hab suchen lassen hat der mir welche von einer 9600 geben wollen.....


----------



## zøtac (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Vor der Wasserschlacht...*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Meinst du nun ja mir kamm das alles etwas Spanisch vor..... Aber das wird schon seine richtig keit haben. Komisch war nur das als ich bei Nvidia die Treiber hab suchen lassen hat der mir welche von einer 9600 geben wollen.....


Oder wenigstens mal beim email support von evga nachfragen ob du de Garantie trozdem behältst, is ja in nem evga katon gekommen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Vor der Wasserschlacht...*

Bei wem Zotac oder EVGA  Ich hab gerade nochmal mir alles so angesehen das sieht schon komisch aus.... Ich dachte die sähe echt anders aus. 

Aber ach ich mach mir schon wieder zuviele gedanken. Das hat schon seine Richtigkeit. Schlieslich kamm es auch aus einen Ort mit dem Namen Warschau, das passt schon das sind ja auch Deutsche die dort Arbeiten.


----------



## M@rs (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Vor der Wasserschlacht...*

@nobody würde mal da anrufen wo du die gekauft hast (war doch glaueb ich alternate?) und nachfragen was das soll...

btw steht doch sogar auf dem lüfter Zotac


----------



## zøtac (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Vor der Wasserschlacht...*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Bei wem Zotac oder EVGA  Ich hab gerade nochmal mir alles so angesehen das sieht schon komisch aus.... Ich dachte die sähe echt anders aus.
> 
> Aber ach ich mach mir schon wieder zuviele gedanken. Das hat schon seine Richtigkeit. Schlieslich kamm es auch aus einen Ort mit dem Namen Warschau, das passt schon das sind ja auch Deutsche die dort Arbeiten.


Beim evgasupport würd ich trozdem mal nachfragen. Jeder macht mal fehler^^
Am endegehdir des Teil flöten, du schickst es zu Evga und die sagen "Nö ,is nich!"


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Vor der Wasserschlacht...*

Das passt schon denke ich. Schlieslich war der Kartong zu geklebt mit so Tesa Film. Und vlt haben dies nur um gelabelt. Das macht vlt EVGA so. Das die eben Zotac Karten Kaufen und wieder als ihre Verkaufen. Und bei meiner haben die eben das Label vergessen. 

Ich denke wir machen uns einfach zu viele Sorgen das passt schon. Und wenn nicht dann schick ichs eben wenn es Kaputt ist zu Alternate nach Polen zurück.

edit; also ist es bewiesen, Spoiler schaut ihr nicht an


----------



## zøtac (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Vor der Wasserschlacht...*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Das passt schon denke ich. Schlieslich war der Kartong zu geklebt mit so Tesa Film. Und vlt haben dies nur um gelabelt. Das macht vlt EVGA so. Das die eben Zotac Karten Kaufen und wieder als ihre Verkaufen. Und bei meiner haben die eben das Label vergessen.
> 
> Ich denke wir machen uns einfach zu viele Sorgen das passt schon. Und wenn nicht dann schick ichs eben wenn es Kaputt ist zu Alternate nach Polen zurück.
> 
> edit; also ist es bewiesen, Spoiler schaut ihr nicht an


Naja, is ja net meine Karte^^
Aber ich glaub nich das evga seinem konkurrenten so nen Umsatz beschehrt, und das Label auf der karte is ja praktisch Werbung für sie, das verisst man net^^
Und tesa hat auch Alternate


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Vor der Wasserschlacht...*

 Hast du es immer noch nicht verstanden ? Schau dir mal die Bilder im Spoiler an. Was fällt dir auf ? Im unteren sieht man einen Kühler hmm komischer sieht der aus wie ein Katana 3 Also so etwas wie ich es hab. Dann schau dir mal den Northbridge Kühler an. Na ? hmm das sieht aus wie einer von Asrock . Und der wurde nur in einen Boardtyp verbaut was nicht viele haben nämlich im ASrock 890 Deluxe 3, Was auch Nobody hat. Dann schau dir mal die Kabel an. Wer bitte verlegt dauerhaft so die Kabel ? Auser Nobody...

Um es noch deutlicher zu sagen das war nur ein Joke nichts weiter 

Ich habe eine richtige Evga GTX 470. Das auf dem Bild war nur als ich meine 9600 ausgebaut habe und sie auf dem Kartong gelegt habe.


----------



## zøtac (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Vor der Wasserschlacht...*

Naja jetzt hab ichs verstanden


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Vor der Wasserschlacht...*

Und ich dachte es fällt schon wegen der Foto Decke die ich immer nehme auf...... Naja

Übrigens. die Evga lässt sich sehr gut übertakten. Ich hab mal auf 700 Mhz hoch gesetzt. und @ Standart Voltage passt das immer noch. Ohne Probleme. Nur die Voltage kann ich noch nicht mit MSI ändern. Die springen immer wieder zurück. Aber mal sehen. Ich werd dann mal das Evga Tool instalieren. Aber was ich nicht verstehe alle sagen die 5850 währe kühler und leiser. Aber im Idle ist die EVGA kühler als meine 5850 es war und leiser ist sie auch die 470. Und man kann sie deutlich besser Takten. Aber im 3D Mark ist sie 400 Punkte Langsammer.


----------



## M@rs (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Vor der Wasserschlacht...*

naja daachte schon seit wann sieht ne gtx 470 so labrig aus^^


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Vor der Wasserschlacht...*

Aufgrund der geringen Punktzahl Habe ich mich doch glatt mal entschlossen hier Win 7 zu Killen und noch mal zu Instalieren. Nun läuft die Instalation und ich hoffe das alles gut geht. Allerdings hab ich schon Fast die Vermutung das die CPU ziemlich limitiert. Aber nun ja was solls. Sobald die Wakü fertig ist sehen wir weiter. Ich denke dann gehe ich mal die 4 Ghz und höer an. Aber Nobody hat noch einen 2. Plan. Mal sehen ob das was wird. Das putzische vor allen ist das der Win 7 Leistungsindex abgeschmiert ist. Die CPU lag bei 4,7 jetzt ist sie bei 4,6 und bei der Graka war es das selbe Spiel. MEine Vermutung ist das irgend ein Treiber hier richtig sch.... baut und Aurora Krank macht. Was der Nobody nicht gut findet. Deswegen die Neuinstalation. Das coole aber ist das so eine Aktion nicht Lange bei mir dauert da ich nur die Programme neu instalieren muss. Und das geht mit einen Quad auf 3,8 Ghz relativ fix da ich mehrere Programme gleichzeitig instaliere. Und die Daten die liegen sowiso auf anderen Partitionen. Ich bin ja mal gespannt ob das was bringt oder nicht.

Jedenfalls läuft am Freitag etwas andres an was ein zwei Probleme lösen sollte. Hoffe ich.


----------



## zøtac (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Vor der Wasserschlacht...*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Aufgrund der geringen Punktzahl Habe ich mich doch glatt mal entschlossen hier Win 7 zu Killen und noch mal zu Instalieren. Nun läuft die Instalation und ich hoffe das alles gut geht. Allerdings hab ich schon Fast die Vermutung das die CPU ziemlich limitiert. Aber nun ja was solls. Sobald die Wakü fertig ist sehen wir weiter. Ich denke dann gehe ich mal die 4 Ghz und höer an. Aber Nobody hat noch einen 2. Plan. Mal sehen ob das was wird. Das putzische vor allen ist das der Win 7 Leistungsindex abgeschmiert ist. Die CPU lag bei 4,7 jetzt ist sie bei 4,6 und bei der Graka war es das selbe Spiel. MEine Vermutung ist das irgend ein Treiber hier richtig sch.... baut und Aurora Krank macht. Was der Nobody nicht gut findet. Deswegen die Neuinstalation. Das coole aber ist das so eine Aktion nicht Lange bei mir dauert da ich nur die Programme neu instalieren muss. Und das geht mit einen Quad auf 3,8 Ghz relativ fix da ich mehrere Programme gleichzeitig instaliere. Und die Daten die liegen sowiso auf anderen Partitionen. Ich bin ja mal gespannt ob das was bringt oder nicht.
> 
> Jedenfalls läuft am Freitag etwas andres an was ein zwei Probleme lösen sollte. Hoffe ich.


Du hast als CPU doch nen PII 955/65 oder? Ich hab meinen 955ger gerade auf 4,2 Ghz @ 1,425 Vcore Benchstable bekommen 
Aber ich glaub nicht das 4GHZ was für den dauerbetrieb ist, ich würde erstmal 3,8Ghz (per FSB nicht Multi) und schaun ob du die Graka auslasten kannst, ich denke ja


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Vor der Wasserschlacht...*

Ich instaliere gerade die ersten Programme. Ich werde das dann mal Probieren. Aber mal ehrlich Benchmarks sind was anderes als richtige spiele... Ich denke in Spielen wird die Graka ihre Leistung dann richtig entfallten. Mit Wakü denke ich werde ich die CPU @ 3,8 laufen lassen. Das sollte weit reichen.


----------



## Black_PC (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Vor der Wasserschlacht...*

Also erst hatte ich schon gedacht, häh so klein ?, ah Kühler ab, ich guck nochmal ne da ist ein Kühler und dann hab ich mir schon gedacht, dass es die 9600GT ist, und dann SPoiler öffnen, was seh ich da, eine echt schi8cke GTX 470 von EVGA.

Aber eig müsste die 470 doch schneller sein, naja nach der Neuinstallation werden wir sehen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Vor der Wasserschlacht...*

Ich muss gestehen, dass ich mit der Graka zuerst auch darauf rein gefallen bin....



Hähhh ??? Die sieht nicht aus wie ne 470er ???
Wieso Zotac, wenn der Karton von EVGA ist ???
Die Graka war doch Original verpackt ??? Wieso ist ne Falsche drin ???



*Übrigens.....*

*Ich freue mich, das Dir mein Perfektes Fernmodding noch gar nicht aufgefallen ist.....*

*Nur mal ein Tipp.....Es hat mit Deinem Auftritt zu tun....*



Spoiler



*Bei Ort: Nobody Vilage...Vilage wird so geschrieben : Village......*



Mfg


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Vor der Wasserschlacht...*

Ähtsch reingefallen . Ich hab zwar den Spoiler angeschaut, hab aber gedacht das das Bsp.bilder sind und hab sie nicht ganauer angeschaut.

Mach dann mal ein paar Benches wenn du alles wieder installiert hast.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Vor der Wasserschlacht...*

Ohhh mist jetzt war NoblorRos einmal etwas schneller bevor ich meine Firewall oben hatte. Aber egal Fehler behoben und passt. Also echt früher da war alles besser nicht war Rosstaeuscher ? NoblorRos brachte noch     - echte Fails 
- Alle haben sich gefürchtet.
- Die Fails waren noch gravierend
- sie waren besser geplant

Aber nun..... nada...... das waren noch zeiten wa das war sooo schön als es Nobody-inc noch nicht gab 

Also gerade hab ich einen Run auf 3,6 laufen lassen da wahren es knap 19 k. Mal ich lass nun mal 3,4 Ghz laufen und zum abschluss 4 Ghz. Mal sehen was passiert.

Aber seit ihr Wirklich alle darauf rein gefallen putzisch und ich dachte das fällt alles zu sehr auf....


Edite Also so sieht die Sache schonmal besser aus. @ Stock hab ich zz 18172 Punkte. Was somit besser währe als die 5850. Also Waren es doch die Treiber. Übrigens 2h hat es gedauert das System wieder zu instalieren, alle Programme zu Instalieren und die Verknüpfungen zu Verknüpfen.


----------



## Pagz (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Vor der Wasserschlacht...*

hattest du mit deiner alten hd 5850 nicht mal über 20k?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Vor der Wasserschlacht...*

Jo aber OC mit 4 Ghz und die Graka bekamm auch etwas OC. Der Test läuft aber gerade jetzt mal sehen was mit 4 Ghz raus kommt wenn die Graka @ stock ist. Achja das ist die Graka von nem Kolegen die ich nur Teste. Meine liegt noch ungeöfnet hier...

Editta; also 4 Ghz läuft nicht da hat sich das System zu sehr aufgeheizt. Also Morgen komm ich dann dazu.


----------



## Black_PC (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Vor der Wasserschlacht...*

Also das hört sich ja schon besser an, denn die 470 muss eig schneller sein, als die 5850, da die 470, eig sowieso schneller ist, außerdem liegen Benches, den Nvidia auch besser, genauso wie bei den Prozis, die den Intels beswser liegen.

Kann es sein, dass deine Kollegen/Freunde/Bekannte, alle das gleiche kaufen wie du ??


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Vor der Wasserschlacht...*

Also wenn sie Stärker sein soll und Benches der besser liegen hätte ich etwas mehr erwartet. Aber mal sehen was da noch wird. 

Ja die Kaufen alle das selbe wie ich naja nicht immer aber da ich viele kenne ist die chance sehr hoch das ich was zum Testen bekomme wenn ich das will.

Was ich mir überlegt habe ist die CPU gegen den kleinen Hexa Core auszutaschen und den dann zu Takten. Das soll ja bei denen ziemlich gut gehen. Und der so auf 3,8 Ghz na das währe ja mal was.


----------



## Pagz (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Vor der Wasserschlacht...*

Musst du entscheiden, aber ich würde es lassen. Kostet dich noch mal mehr Zeit und Geld und wenn du ein schlechtes exemplar erwischt bekommst du ihn vielleicht nicht mal auf 3.5 Ghz.
Und meiner Meinung nach hat der phenom x4 auch das bessere P/L Verhältniss, was ja gut zu deinem Motto passt


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Vor der Wasserschlacht...*

Was mich eben Windert ich hab gestern einen Run mit 4 Ghz und getakteter Graka gemacht. Und das Ergebnis wahren nur 20867 Punkte. womit die Karte 300 Langsammer währe als die 5850. Was mir aber aufgefallen ist ist das das Takten im Normal Takt der CPU mehr bringt als weiteroben. Ich werde jetzt einen Just Cause bench machen. Der sollte einen Aufschluss liefern. Und im 470/480 Tread meinen die ich hätte eine Gute Karte erwischt da meine mit 850 Kerntakt läuft ohne Probleme.


----------



## Black_PC (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Vor der Wasserschlacht...*

Aber wie gesagt, die 470 müsste schneller sein, iwo kann da glaub ich was net stimmen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Vor der Wasserschlacht...*

Solala....

Also ich glaub ich sollte 3D Mark Weg lassen. Das hat kein Sinn. Ich komme nie über die 20800 Punkte raus. Ja aber das komische ist das ich bei Just Cause in dem Benchmark so lockere 104 Frames im durchschnit habe. Zum Vergleich mit der 5850 hatte ich was mit 76..... Und da war die graka getaktet und die CPU lief auf 3,6 Ghz. Und mit der 470 hab ich alles @ stock knap 80. Also auch mit 3,4 Ghz auf der CPU. Naja und mit etwas Takten komm ich auf die 104 Frames womit ich selbst die 5870 weit hinter mir lasse.

Jedenfalls kammen heute wirklich 2 Packete an.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Einmal die restlichen Dinge von Aquatuning



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch mit dabei die richtigen Anschlüse sowie ein paar 45 ° Winkel und 2 Shots. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja und die blende sowie 3 Zusammenschlüse für Lüfterkabel die ich brauche damit ich den Radi mit nur einen Kanal steuern kann.

 und dann von Mf.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und gaaaanz wichtig mein Kabel


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist mit bei  Ihr glaubt nicht wie cool Greenday über die Anlage klingt im Vergleich zu meinen PC Lautsprechern.

Das andere Zeug war natürlich auch da. Auch das schwarzlicht. Und es sieht gut aus das Kühlmittel mit Schwarz licht.
Einmal ohne Schwarzes Licht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und einmal mit



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jaaa der Bilsdschirm ist auch da und gefällt mir von der größe her sehr gut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie es nun weiter geht ? Erst einmal genieß ich das hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wundere mich immer noch etwas weil bei 3D Mark nur 20,8 k drinn sind. Naja und wie geplant heute während ich mir Stargate ansehe wird die Wakü eingebaut.
.
.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Die letzte Lieferung und der Countdown*

Sehr schick was du da bekommen hast . Freu mich schon auf den Einbau der WaKü. Damit holste dann bestimmt noch ein paar Pünktchen raus.


----------



## Black_PC (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Die letzte Lieferung und der Countdown*

Echt schicke Sachen, in Just Cause ist es wenigstens so, wie es sein soll.

Die Farbe sieht echt gut aus mit Schwarzlicht.

Das sich Green Day über ne Anlage besser als über Pc Lautsprecher anhört, kann ich verstehn

Stargate ist geil, welche Serie von denen guckst du ??

Bin auf die Wakü im eingebauten Zustand gespannt.


----------



## hirschi-94 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Die letzte Lieferung und der Countdown*

huhu^^

Schöne Pics und Coole Sachen 



> Also ich glaub ich sollte 3D Mark Weg lassen. Das hat kein Sinn. Ich komme nie über die 20800 Punkte raus.



Der 3D Mark macht nur mit einer potenten Intel CPU Sinn. 
An den 20k Punkten ist der AMD Prozzi schuld. (das liegt wohl an der Architektur.)

Tja und Just Cause ist wohl mit Nvidia Karten entwickelt worden


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Die letzte Lieferung und der Countdown*

Also ich denke da ich alles so zusammenhabe fange ich heute so gegen 20,15 Uhr an. Da geht Stargate los, wenn mir die Folge nicht gefällt dann leg ich einfach eine andere ein da ich von Atlantis und das Normale Stargate alle Folge da habe. Das Universe ist der letzte mist den schau ich nicht an.

Ja das intel und Nvidia von benchmarks mehr bringen is mir auch klar. Aber putzich ist das schon demnach hätte ich mit der 470 weit mehr erwartet. Aber egal es kommt auf dem Spiel an. Und wenn ich sehe was ich aus der Karte so raus holen kann bereue ich den Schritt nicht zu 470. Ich denke die nächsten Spiele kann ich ohne Probleme @ high spielen.

Hat noch einer Tips für die Wakü?

Ich hätte es mir so gedacht. 

Pumpe - CPU Kühler - Graka - Radi- AGB - Pumpe. Und die Pumpe kommt unten wo die HDD waren und die AGB kommt bei den Laufwerken mit hin mit hilfe meiner Halterung die ich gebaut habe.

Allerdings muss ich das Gitter was heute gekommen ist noch etwas an passen. Aber das passt dann schon.


----------



## Pagz (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Die letzte Lieferung und der Countdown*

WOW wurde das grüne Zeugs extra für Nobody aus Tchernobyl eingeflogen?


----------



## Black_PC (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Die letzte Lieferung und der Countdown*

Und hast schon agefangen und was ist schon drin ??


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Die letzte Lieferung und der Countdown*

Jo ich habe gerade die CPU Kühlung und die Graka ausgebaut und die Wakü CPU kühlung eingebaut. 

Und nein nicht aus Tschernobyl sondern das hab ich Von dem Örtlichen Teroristen Verein (NoblorRos)

Und zz bekomm ich 2 schrauben der Graka nicht auf...


----------



## rebiirth (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Die letzte Lieferung und der Countdown*

Sehr schöne Karte Nobody, gut das meine ende der Woche auch kommt habe sie sogar günstiger als du bekommen     298€ inkls. versand bei planet4one

gruß


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Die letzte Lieferung und der Countdown*

Und das interessiert mich absolut gerade nicht. Aber vermutlich wird es wohl nichts mit der Wakü auf der 470. Ich bekomm die schrauben einfach nicht auf. Das liegt daran das das solche sind die man nur festschrauben kann und nicht ab da man immer wieder abrutscht. und wenn die zu fest sind hat man keine Chance.


----------



## zøtac (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Die letzte Lieferung und der Countdown*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Und das interessiert mich absolut gerade nicht. Aber vermutlich wird es wohl nichts mit der Wakü auf der 470. Ich bekomm die schrauben einfach nicht auf. Das liegt daran das das solche sind die man nur festschrauben kann und nicht ab da man immer wieder abrutscht. und wenn die zu fest sind hat man keine Chance.



Dafür gibbet dann Stumpfere Schraubenzieher, also ich hatte noch nie Probleme. Wenn garnichts mehr geht: Schlagbohrer!


----------



## Th3 GhOst (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Die letzte Lieferung und der Countdown*

Los los los einmal feste drann und schwups sind die schrauben ab und dir Karte im eimer.. XD
Nein
Die müssen doch i.wie da abgehen wäre ja blöde wenns net geht.
Du machst mich aber echt schwach... 
bin am überlegen mir auch fast die 470er zu holen 
aber erstmal hat n neues auto vorrang.

Genial das mit der "falschen" GraKa
Hoffe das du aber die schrauben abbekommst.
Versuch mal mit nem Föhn oder so etwas zu erwärmen vllt gehts dann besser.

gruß
Th3 GhOst


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Die letzte Lieferung und der Countdown*

Die anderen gingen ohne Probleme eine ging etwas schwerer aber die kamm dann. Jetzt aber habe ich keine chance so wie es aussieht. Ich rutsch einfach ab und bekomme keinen richtigen halt so das die schraube mit raus kommt. Ich muss sie ja nur einmal raus bekommen. So eine schraube ist schnell beschaft. 

aber ein föhn würde sie erwärmen und sie dehnt sich aus....

Aber ehrlich gesagt sehe ich gerade richtig schwarz.


----------



## rebiirth (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Die letzte Lieferung und der Countdown*

Nicht so agressiv, omg.
Immer mit ruhe arbeiten und nicht so schnell lass dir Zeit irgendwie wirst du sie abbekommen!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Die letzte Lieferung und der Countdown*

Und wie ? die dinger sind wie festgeklebt und zwar richtig. 2 schrauben mehr nicht. Keine Ahnung wie ich das hin bekommen soll. evtl zurück nehmen und ne andere nehmen ? das Siegel ist ja noch ganz. Oder einfach die behalten und nur die CPU Kühlen.


----------



## zøtac (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Die letzte Lieferung und der Countdown*

Hast du auch schön 2 etwas gelockert, die anderen 2 etwas gelockert, dann die ersten 2 wieder etwas mehr gelockert oder einfach komplett rausgeschraubt? Bei letzterem könnte es zu Komplikationen wegen der Federn kommen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Die letzte Lieferung und der Countdown*

Hilft es da wenn ich die anderen noch einmal rein schraub und sie noch einmal löse ?


----------



## hirschi-94 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Die letzte Lieferung und der Countdown*

Lass die armen schrauben...du machst sie nur kaputt(er)...
Kauf dir erst gescheite Schraubenzieher, dann wird das auch was...


----------



## Th3 GhOst (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Die letzte Lieferung und der Countdown*

versuchs einfach mla mit dem wieder rein schrauben und dann ganz locker die 2 die fest sind lockermachen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Die letzte Lieferung und der Countdown*

Ähm ich hab richtige schraubenzieher das sind nicht solche billigen aus dem Baumarkt sondern gute die es nur direkt beim Herrsteller gibt für 15 € aufwärts......

Also durch zøtac Tipp ist eine der beiden gefallen. die andere sitzt noch fest. Ich habe die anderen rein geschraubt getestet und die eine kamm. die andere leider nicht.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Die letzte Lieferung und der Countdown*

Dass sind doch schon Fortschritte . Wenn du jetzt denkst,dass sich die Schraube bei Wärme ausdehnt, wie wärs dann mit Eiswürfeln???


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Die letzte Lieferung und der Countdown*

Wasser und Strom eine Tolle Mischung.......


----------



## Th3 GhOst (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Die letzte Lieferung und der Countdown*

Vllt den schraubendreher einfach ins eisfach (klar inner tüte) und dann die schraube passiv bei schrauben kühlen?
xD


----------



## Timmynator (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Die letzte Lieferung und der Countdown*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> die andere sitzt noch fest.



Hast du es mal mit einem Hebel probiert? Feinschraubenzieher zB haben kleine Löcher in die man einen mitgelieferten Stift zwecks mehr Kraft einstecken kann. Selbiges sollte mit einem normalen Schraubenzieher und einer (kleinen) Zange auch möglich sein. 
In Verbindung mit einem Feinschraubenzieher habe ich so schon oft feste Schrauben lösen können. 
Und wie schon von anderen angeregt, ruhig Blut


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Die letzte Lieferung und der Countdown*

Es ging.... Heftige Probleme benötigen Heftige Lösungen.Ich hab den einzigen gefragt der bei so etwas noch was machen kann. Und das war mein Vater. Ich bin runter zu ihm und hab ihm gefragt und er war so cool drauf und hat aus der Garage sein Spezial Werkzeug geholt und schlieslich ging es. Nun sind sie alle offen.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Die letzte Lieferung und der Countdown*

Na endlich... Väter sind halt auch zu was gut xD.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Die letzte Lieferung und der Countdown*

Oja meiner hat zwar keine Ahnung von Computer aber dafür weiß er was er tut sobald Metall im Spiel kommt.

Edit; Geschaft der Graka Kühler ist nach gut 2,5 h drauf. noch vor 2 en hätte ich das nicht gedacht. Bilder gibt es Morgen in einen Seitenfüllenden Update oder mehrern kleinen mal sehen. Danke für all eure Tipps. Nun ist er endlich drauf.

Edite 2 nach dem einbau hab ich das system nur kurz eingeschalten um nach zu sehen ob alles geht ohne Lüfter etc.Wie gesagt nur ganz kurz bis zu dem wo die Punkte sich bewegen. Und da ging alles. Also würde ich sagen das die Graka den Eingriff überlebt hat anscheinend da ansonsten ja kein Bild gekommen währe.


----------



## Black_PC (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Die letzte Lieferung und der Countdown*

Das ist doch ne gute Nachricht, bin auf das Riesen-Wakü-Update gespannt.


----------



## M@rs (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Die letzte Lieferung und der Countdown*

sehr nice, aber jetzt zz ein update 

mit vieeelen bildern^^


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Die letzte Lieferung und der Countdown*

So dala.


 Eigentlich wollte ich heute schon so gegen 18,00 Uhr was schreiben aber bei uns Gewittert es wieder einmal.....


 Jedenfalls hab ich heute an der Wakü etwas geschraubt nachdem ich gestern ja noch den stock Kühler runter bekommen habe. Das war aber nur mit dem Einsatz von meinen Vater einen Fön und schraubenlöser und Schraubenkleber möglich. Aber nach einer Weile war sie dann hausen. Problem die Schraube sieht am Kopf nicht mehr ganz so frisch aus aber egal mit etwas Gefühl bekommt man sie noch handfest. Und das wichtigste war Plan B musste nicht ran was etwas blöd gewesen wäre da dann aufgebohrt werden müsste. Aber das musste ja nicht.


 Danach als der Stock kühler runter war hab ich mir am Kopf gegriffen. Nvidia weiß doch wie Warm die Karten werden. Warum haben die aber dann so billige WLP genommen und dann die Ram Steinchen mit billigen Pats beklebt die letztlich auch nur am Plaste hingen.  


 Aber egal. Danach fein säuberlich die WLP entfernt und meine aufgetragen. Dann die Pats drauf und den Kühler drauf. Dauer der Aktion 1,5 h....


 Aber es passte alles und sieht gut aus. Danach hab ich die Karte rein gehangen und einmal eingeschaltet um zu sehen ob alles noch geht. Ohne Kühler geht das aber man kann eben nicht lange Arbeiten. Noch ein Vorteil die Paste Verteilt sich durch die Wärme sofort. Aber wieder meines Erwartens es ging tatsächlich. Windows bootete Also ging die CPU noch und die Graka auch da sonst kein Bild ja gekommen wäre.


 So dann hab ich Schluss gemacht da ich keine Lust mehr hatte.  
 Heute hab ich dann die Verschraubungen angebracht und Mit den Schläuchen Angefangen.
 Geschnitten hab ich die Schläuche mit nem scharfen Seitenschneider was relativ gut ging und ich die so gerade schneiden konnte. Jo und dann eben immer schön Schlauch rein und abwechselnd die Anschlüsse verschraubt. Bis ich irgendwann bei der Graka war und meinen ersten Fehler machte. Ich wollte über der Graka durch die Slot Blende raus zum radi gehen. Dumm war dann nur das das kurze Stück zwischen Graka und Blende nicht ohne knick im Schlauch zu bewerkstelligen war. Jedenfalls hatte ich zu dem Zeitpunkt alles schon Verschlaufung. Also hab ich die Schläuche zum Radi abgemacht und bin unten aus der Graka raus gegangen und hab aus der Vorletzten Blende die Schläuche zum Radi geführt. Was nun auch nicht so schlecht aussieht wie ich finde.


 Danach wo alles verschlaucht war hab ich also noch einmal die Anschlüsse kontrolliert und jo scheint alles fest zu sein. Naja und Risiko Froh wie ich nun einmal bin hab ich eiskalt die Anschlüsse mit Küchenpapier ummantelt und dann die AGB soweit befüllt wie es ging und die ganze Aktion eingeschaltet. Jo und das ging gar nicht mal so schlecht. Ich hab den AGB in der Hand gehalten und immer nach geschüttet und ab und zu die Schläuche bewegt.Irgendwann war dann die Luft aus den schlichen raus so das ich das Case hin und her bewegt habe sodass die Luft aus den Radi kamm. Und das tat sie auch. Naja und dann noch etwas nach geschüttet und die AGB zu gemacht.  


 Und die Pumpe laufen lassen. Nach einer weile hab ich nochmals die Schläuche bewegt und langsam das Küchen Papier entfernt. Und was soll ich sagen ? Komischer weiße war alles dicht. Kein Tropfen kein nichts kahm irgendwo raus. Und das coole das Teil lief...


 Jedenfalls hab ich erste Tests gemacht Die CPU liegt im Idle bei 32 ° bei 28° Raum Temperatur. Und die Graka liegt bei 73 ° im Idle. Unter Last also Prime und Fur Mark sah es so aus das die CPU auf Wahnwitzige 43 ° stieg und die Graka so bei 50 ° rum schwankte.


 Und das alles wo die WLP noch nicht richtig in takt ist da die immer noch etwas braucht.  
 Allerdings hat die Sache einen Nachteil.  
 Die Blende vom Stealthmod beim Laufwerk ist wieder ab gegangen. Die Kabel blende muss ich wieder neu ran machen da ich diese entfernen musste. Das Licht muss ich neu einrichten. Verkabeln muss ich auch neu. Also hat die Wakü mir wieder Arbeit für die nächste Zeit gemacht...  


 Wars das Wert ? Hmm bei den Temps JAAAAA auf jeden Fall. So und Bilder gibt’s auch für euch.


 Ahja die Lautstärke fragt ihr euch ? Nun ich hab als Pumpen Dämmung Schaumstoff genommen was deutlich besser dämmt als das mitgelieferte Gummi. So hört man nur ein kaum zu hörendes Brummen und sobald leise die Musik Spielt hört man nichts mehr.

Da ich gestern keine Bilder geschickt habe mach ich hier ne Bilder storry



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So noch einmal abschied nehmen auch wenn die Graka schon raus ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und schnell lag die CPU frei,schneller als ihr lieb war...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das kommt auf ihr drauf Kupfer, Kupfer des CPU Kühlers.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier die Graka von unten noch mit allen schrauben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das ist sie die ver.... abge.... bek.... Schraube die erst später viel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber letztlich konnte sie mich nicht aufhalten 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das ist sie die Evga ganz oben ohne.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber nicht lange dann kamm die neue WLP...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und der Kühler von unten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und tatsache es geht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So ging es eben leider nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber so gehts auch. Achja die Slot Blenden musste ich etwas verbreitern damit die Schots rein gingen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nochmal der CPU Kühler



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jop es kann los gehen alles ist abgedeckt und bereit.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch am Radi hab ich gedacht man weiß ja nie ^^

Im nächsten Post gehts weiter da ich hier keine Bilder mehr hochladen kann.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Wasser Marsch*

Hier geht es weiter 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Waser Marsch......



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und immer wieder auf die Luft Warten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bis es so aussieht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vom nahen, Aber denkt dran die Beleuchtung und die Kabel müssen erst wieder rein. Das ist nur das die Wakü läuft.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch hier werde ich die Schläuche noch befestigen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das sagt Fur Mark; es ging die ganze zeit weiter die Kurve stieg und viel immer wieder und nicht wie @ stock das sie nur steigt.

Also wie ihr seht ja es gibt noch etwas zu tun. Die Beleuchtung kommt als nächstes dran. Durch den Einbau ist eben einiges kaput gegangen. Aber egal das wars werd und ein Vögelchen zwitschert mir (vermutlich meine Meiße) Das es noch schöner wird als vorher. Aber alles mit der Zeit.


----------



## Black_PC (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Wasser Marsch*

Echt schickes Update, das Wasser gefällt mir gut mit dem grün.

Aber die Idle Temp der Graka leigt eher bei 43° und nicht bei 73° oder ??


----------



## rebiirth (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Wasser Marsch*

Sehr schön, das die Karte noch läuft. Die Farbe gefällt mir net so vom Wasser es hätte eher ins dunkel grüne gehen sollen das helle finde ich zu grell.
Achja die graka im idle. 73°C ? :O

Grüße


----------



## hirschi-94 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Wasser Marsch*

Sieht echt gut aus 

Aber du könntest den Radi so drehen, dass die Anschlüsse in der Richtung der Case Front liegen.
So könntest du dann Löcher in den Deckel des Cases bohren und die Schläuche direkt in den PC verlegen.

Schau mal nach, ob das funktionieren könnte.


----------



## wirelessy (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Wasser Marsch*

Das hat jetzt aber nichts mehr mit Aurora zu tun


----------



## loop (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Wasser Marsch*

Das stimmt wohl, mit der ursprünglichen Vision eines günstigen PCs hat das wohl nicht mehr viel gemein, aber ich sehe das hier eher wie eine Entwicklung von günstig, zu was relativ besonderem.
Aurora wurde nun zu Wasser gelassen und kann nun ab zur See fahren


----------



## Black_PC (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Wasser Marsch*

Nobody, will inzwischen auch keinen günstigen, sondern eher einen, der ein gutes P/L-Verhältniss bietet, denn so teuer ist der Rechner nicht, wenn man bedenkt was er leistet


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Wasser Marsch*

Sorry Leute aber ich kann nicht immer Antworten da hier ein Gewitter kreiselt das nicht abzieht.... Daher binn ich immer wieder of

Also Erstmal Ja die Idle liegt bei der Karte bei 34 ° ich hatte mich nur verschrieben.



> Aber du könntest den Radi so drehen, dass die Anschlüsse in der Richtung der Case Front liegen.
> So könntest du dann Löcher in den Deckel des Cases bohren und die Schläuche direkt in den PC verlegen.


Das versteh ich nicht. Die Anschlüse des Radies zeigen doch nach hinten zu den Anschlüsen von Strom und co. Und nach innen verlegen geht nicht da ich nicht am Netzteil vorbei komme. Oder wie meinst du das ? Verstehe ich dich Falsch ?



> Das hat jetzt aber nichts mehr mit Aurora zu tun


Das hat Black_PC völlig richtig beantwortet. Ich will einen PC der besonders ist wie loop schon sagte und dann ein Top Preisleistungsverhältnis bietet. Und das tut er immer noch. Da die gesamtkosten zz bei 1032 € liegen. Mit allem also auch mit Tastatur etc.
Und leistungstechnisch kann ich ohne Weiteres mit PCs mit halten die um die 1700 € kosten würden. 

Die Farbe gefällt mir allerdings. Und sie passt auch super zu der Beleuchtung.


----------



## hirschi-94 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Wasser Marsch*

Ich meine dass du dein Radi so drehst(um 180°), dass die Anschlüsse des Radis nach vorne schauen.
Also an die Case Front.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Wasser Marsch*

Und wozu ? Das verstehe ich nicht. So sieht es auch gut aus wenn ich sie dann an der Wand gebracht habe. Und die Anschlüsse Vorne hat mir nicht gefallen und es wäre auch schwierig geworden da dann wieder das Laufwerk und die seuerung eine gute Verlekung blockiert hätte. 

Asp die Idle der Graka liegt bei 34° hab gerade noch einmal nach geschaut.


----------



## hirschi-94 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Wasser Marsch*

Nein ich meine, dass du die Schläuche vom Radi aus durch den Deckel in das Case verlegen kannst.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Wasser Marsch*

Das geht eben nicht da dort wo die Schläuche raus kommen das Netzteil liegt. Und da komm ich net durch. Mach einfach mal ne skizze wie du das meinst. Weil verstehen tu ich das nicht zu 100 % wie du das meinst. 

So ich hoffe das ich in ner h wieder kommen kann es zieht wieder auf das Gewitter.


----------



## Th3 GhOst (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Wasser Marsch*

Also hirschi meint das so 

BILD IM ANHANG ... is bissel zu groß geraten xD

wird aber wohl nicht wegen dem Laufwerk gehen.
weil der radi ja fast so lang is wie das ganze case.

Sieht aber spitze aus nur den unteren schlauch der zur slotblende geht wüde ich vllt nach links drehen, also den anschluss + schlauch kürzen, sieht dann besser aus finde ich.
Dann hängt der da nicht so nach rechts hin




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




gruß
Th3 GhOst


----------



## L.B. (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Wasser Marsch*

Das müsste möglich sein, wenn das Laufwerk nach unten verlegt wird. Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass das wesentlich besser aussieht.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Wasser Marsch*

Nein das geht so nicht.Das liegt schlicht daran weil der radi genau so Lang ist wie das Case. Und dort wo die Anschlüsse aufhören schon die Frontblende wäre. Und da geht das mit dem Bohren auch nicht. 

Aber die schläuche bleiben ja nicht so. Sie werden an das Case selber ran geheftet wodurch sie nur unten einen kleinen Bogen machen. 

Das passt dann schon. Die teile zum Ran heften habe ich auch schon da. Aber die muss ich nur noch Lakieren.

Und als ich es immer mit so kurzen schläuchen versucht habe sind die mir immer exrtrem verdreht. Wobei ich es bei gelegenheit Probieren werde.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Wasser Marsch*

Sieht doch schon ganz gut aus , aber der Kabelsalat versaut leider das ganze etwas -.-


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Wasser Marsch*

Ja ich weiß aber da bin ich ja drüber das zu ändern. Leider musste ich die Blende ab nehmen das ich den AGB verbauen konnte. Aber keine Sorge sie kommt wieder ran. Ich versuche die Kabel diesmal noch etwas zu ordnen. Aber das wird schon. Ich bastle gerade etwas an der beleuchtung und anschliesend wird die Case Belüftung noch gemacht. Und dann alle Kabel verlegt sind kommt dann die Blende wieder drauf.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Wasser Marsch*

Das hört sich echt gut an . Freu mich schon auf die folgenden Bilder .


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Wasser Marsch*

Gut das freut mich das es dich freut.

Gerade hab ich die Schwarzlicht leuchten eingeabaut. Und habe mir mal angesehen wie ich das KabelProblem löse.

Ja und was soll ich sagen ? Bis zum ursprundszustand hab ich 3 Wochen eingeräumt. Nun bin ich bei 4 Wochen......

Um die Blende zu verbauen und die Kabel sowie die Fans ein zu bringen muss ich die ganze AGB ab basteln, Die Halterungen kürzen,neue befestigungspunkte einbringen und dann geht es wieder. Und für die Front moss ich mir auch was überlegen weil die wieder sch... aussieht. Ja aber sonst ist alles Top. Ich lass nun die CPU mit 3,8 Ghz laufen was eine idle Temperatur von 32 ° macht. Der Radi scheint von der Größe genau richtig gewält da er selbst bei 4 Ghz und Takten der Graka noch immer sehr gute Temps bei behält.

Achja und die Schalter wil ich auch um verlegen da es einfach zu geil aussieht wenn nur das UV Licht an ist. 

Aber eins habe ich bewiesen. Es ist möglich in einen solchen Gehäuse eine Wakü unter zu bringen. 

Also Ich denke ihr könnt euch noch auf viele Updates freuen.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Wasser Marsch*

Hört  sich gut an , ich freu mich über jedes Update xD. 
Was hat denn die GraKa für Temps??


----------



## Black_PC (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Wasser Marsch*

Updates sind wirklich immer gut.

Wie laut ist die Wakü denn, wenn die Graka getaktet und die CPU @ 4,0 GHz läuft


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Wasser Marsch*

Also wenn ich den Radie aus schalte und in Pasiv betreibe liegt die Idle Temperatur bei 43 ° und unter Last 65 °. In dem Fall liegt die Temperatur der CPU bei 37 ° und 58 ° unter Prime.

Wenn ich die Radie Lüfter laufen lasse liegt die Temperatur bei 32 -33 ° Imd idle der Graka und unter Last bekomm ich so 55 ° wobei daqs zwischen 50 und 58 schwankt. Die Idle der CPU liegt bei 32 ° und unter Prime 40 °

Alles bei 27 ° Raum Temperatur.

Nach Last braucht die CPU ca 2 Min um auf Idle wieder zu kommen und die Graka ca 4 min. 

Man hätte die werte noch verbessern können wenn man vlt die CPU und die Graka nicht zusammen gehangen hätte so das die Graka das Warme Wasser der CPU bekommt aber egal mir gefallen die Temps da sie wirklich sehr gut sind im Vergleich zur Lukü. 

Achja wer interesse hat ich verkaufe den Skyte Katana 3 und meine WLP da ich die die ich bestellt hatte gar nicht gebraucht habe.

edite; Laut ist sie gar nicht. mann hört nur ein leichtes rauschen egal ob 4 Ghz oder 3,8 sind. Das macht keinen unterschied. Ja sie ist serh sehr leise. Auch etwas was ich nicht gedacht habe. allerdings muss ich sagen das die Pumpe auf weichen schaumstoff steht und sie so keine Geräuche macht.

Tante edite 2; hey 150 Seiten .... Jo ich würde sagen das ist groß 
Und nach den Hiits sind wir auch schon auf der ersten Seite in Tagebüchern.


----------



## zøtac (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Wasser Marsch*

Es ist völlig egal ob das Wasser erst zur CPU und dann zur GPU kommt, der Durchfluss ist ~80l/h schätz ich mal und die Wassertemperatur ändert sich vielleicht um 0,2°C


----------



## rebiirth (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Wasser Marsch*

Was haste fürn Radi am Start ?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Wasser Marsch*

Einen Macicool den hier Ich hatter erst bedenken ob ich nicht doch den Phorpia nehme aber die unterschiede dürften wenn dann nur minimal sein.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Wasser Marsch*

Soooo also mal wieder etwas kero ärgern und einen zoppelpost machen 

Neee is nen Update. 

Also ich hab gestern etwas gebencht. 

Vantage hab ich noch nicht gemacht aber ein par 3D Marks. Und gestern hatte ich 19977 Punkte erreicht. Mit 4,3 GHZ und ner extrem getakteten 470...... Wers glaubt.....
Just Cause hab ich mich nur um ein paar Frames verbessert aber mehr auch nicht. Das sindjetzt 110 Frames.
Batelfield Bad Company 2 Wackelt bei FullHD (24 ") auf ca 60 - 70 Frames dahin. allerdings mit der CPU auf 3,8 und die Graka @ stock.
Die Temps liegen so ca bei 32 -33 ° Im Idle und erreichen ca 48 in Spielen wie Bad Company. Da muss ich aber noch sagen das ich alles auf Anschlag hatte also auch Kantenklätung etc mehr kann ich nicht hoch stellen.
Bei den Tests hab ich bemerkt das die radi Lüfter immer voll laufen müssen da sonst die Temps auf 40 ° steigen wenn ich den PC länger am Laufen habe und die Lüfter nur zu 50 %laufen lasse. Von daher denke ich werde ich mir noch einen 1x 120 er Radi holen und den dort ran machen wo die Luft aus den Gehäuse kommt. Also hnten und dann werd ich den Luftstrom um drehen. So das dieser Radi das wasser vor Kühlt und der große auf dem Dach macht dann den rest. Ja und nacht aufnahmen mit UV gibt es auch noch. die musste ich einfach machen weil die so cool assehen,




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bilder der Temps reiche ich noch nach.


----------



## Black_PC (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der Nacht*

Super Bilder


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der Nacht*

Sieht Super aus.....

Mfg


----------



## 00p4tti7 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der Nacht*

Sieht echt super aus . Der UV-Effekt ist echt schon nice ^^


----------



## M@rs (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der Nacht*

sehr schöne Bilder, das wasser sieht so schön giftgrün aus


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der Nacht*

Ja das ist die Nacht beleuchtung wie ich so lese gefällt sie euch genau so wie mir. Ich werde wohl 2 Schalter machen. Einer ist für die Tag beleuchtung wo also kein UV an ist und der andere wo die Beleuchtung so ist wie hier.

Auf jedenfall muss ich mir noch was mit der Frontblende einfallen lassen denn so wie die jetzt aussieht geht das mal gar nicht. Aber das wird erst nach den innen raum werden. Denn die Kabel zu beseitigen geht wohl erstmal vor. auch die untergrund Beleuchtung will noch gemacht werden.

edite das sys profile wird auch gerade überarbeitet.


----------



## Tobias-F (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der Nacht*

Bekommt die Untergrundbeleuchtung auch ne Tages- und Nachtbeleuchtung?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der Nacht*

Weis ich noch nicht zu 100 % aber wahrschenlich wird immer die selbe leuchten.


----------



## Pagz (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der Nacht*

langsam verstehe ich warum das Projekt Aurora heißt


----------



## Ossus (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der Nacht*

Ich liebe dein Kabelmanagment
So schön aufgeräumt


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der Nacht*

Jaa man erkennt langsamm warum es aurora heist.

Soo Ossus du liebst mein Kabelmanagement ? Schade dann wirst du wohl das TB nicht weiter verfolgen. Warum ?

Nobody hat heute die Blende wieder eingebaut. Die Blende die das Kabelmanagement des Chaos Versteckt hällt. Auserdem habe ich die UV leuchte Nr 1 etwas nach Vorn genommen. Efekt ? Jo ich glaub ausschalten brauch ich die nicht mehr. Die Schläuche werden so sehr angestrahlt das man sie immer leuchten sieht egal ob die Restliche beleuchtung an ist oder nicht. 
Auch verbaue ich gerade noch fix die Blaue beleuchtung. Und das sieht auch Top aus. Falls interesse besteht werde ich noch Bilder heute Abend Posten so mit der ganzen Beleuchtung. Allerdings muss ich auch auf fehler suche gehen. Eine Festplatte und ein Laufwerk geben keinen Mucks von sich.


----------



## Black_PC (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der Nacht*

Also Bilder auf jeden Fall und wegen den Laufwerken, Stromstecker ordetnlich drin ??


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bilder der Nacht*

Sooo Also ich hab es Gestern wirklich nicht mehr Geschaft hmmm egal.

Also das Laufwerk war schlicht nicht angesteckt so wie ich feststellen musste. Vermutlich wurde der Stecker abgezogen als ich an den Kabeln arbeitete. Naja Das war echt lustig. Versucht ihr mal so ein Kabel einzu stecken wenn mann nicht sieht wo es hin muss...

Aber danach ging es mal wieder. Dann hab ich die beleuchtung gebastelt. Den efekt sieht man am besten an Bildern.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist die volle befeuerung mit Licht. Also alle kks , Leds und Flexlights sind an. Das ist mehr so für den Tag da man das nicht übersieht selbst wenn die sonne rein scheint.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier übrigens die Blende, Sie spiegelt das UV Licht und verstärkt so den efekt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ne Frontal ansicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ganz cool finde ich den efekt mit den Blauen LEDs hinter dem AGB und wie die da so durchscheinen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt sind die oneren KKs ausgeschalten. Und nur die unteren,die UV und die LEDs leuchten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt sind auch die unteren kks aus. Und es leuchtet nur noch die UV und die Flexlights.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die blauen gefallen mir auch. Aber was fällt auf ? na? genau das UV Licht ist aus weswegen die Schläuche nicht mehr so schön leuchten. Nur mus ich mir was wegen den Graka Kabeln einfallen lassen. Das war bei der 5850 besser aber hier stören die.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier meine provisorische Front. Mal sehen was ich hier so anstelle.
Morgen werde ich Versuchen die schalter anders an zu bringen so das man sie auch schalten kann ohne den Deckel zu öffnen. Oder ich räume den PC und die Soundanlage um zu meinen neuen 24 " Bildschirm. 
Getestet ist der schon und alles läuft auf max darauf. Bad Company 2 auf Full HD und maximalen Deteils ist mal ne ansage. Vor allen bei ca 70 Frames.

Also Nach den schaltern werde ich mich dem Muster Widmen. 
Danach vlt der Front zwischen rein wird noch etwas kleines reingeschoben was auch nicht unputzich wird. 
Joa danach denke ich widmet sich Nobody dem Display 
Nach dem Display kommt vermutlich eine Abdekung für die Graka und den Teil der Kabelblende die noch offen ist.
Anschliesend denke ich kann man sich der Lackierung des Cases widmen. 
Soweit der Plan. Werde ich den Einhalten ? Wohl eher nicht da definitiv immer etwas dazwischen kamm. 

Was ich besonders cool gestern fand; Ich habe meinen Alten Scyte Katana 3 und die WLP die ich doch nicht gebraucht habe Verkauft und zwar hier im Forum.


----------



## rebiirth (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Licht und Schatten*

Schöne Bilder nur mich würde de UV effekt stören der nervt das ist immer viel zu grell.


----------



## Pagz (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Licht und Schatten*

wow sieht irgentwie aus wie irgentein Aquarium in dem ausserirdische irgentwelche supermenschen züchten
P.S: Ich liebe deine Lüfterreglung


----------



## mk81 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Licht und Schatten*

Schöne Arbeit, aber den GPU - CPU Schlauch musst du unbedingt noch etwas kürzen... das sieht dann wesentlich ordentlicher aus. (ja ich weiß, das Wasser aber vllt später mal  )

LG,
Mathias


----------



## Black_PC (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Licht und Schatten*

Schick, sieht echt gut aus


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Licht und Schatten*

Nein der UV efekt ist nicht zu grell. Mir zumindest kommt es nicht so vor. Im gegenteil ich finde die beleuchtung hat die richtige stärke.

Wegen den Schlauchlängen kann man noch was machen ja. Allerdings hatte ich das Problem das wenn sie zu kurz waren ich sie nicht Festmachen konnte weil sie sich Verzogen. Aber mal sehen ich muss nächste Woche sowiso das Wasser ablassen und da kann ich mal sehen ob sich da nicht noch was machen lässt.

Warum werde ich das Wasser Ablassen ?
Ich werde die Radiator Fläche noch etwas vergrößern. So kommt ein 120er Radi an der dem Platz wo jetzt der Hecklüfter steht. Dadurch kommt Vorgekühltes Wasser in den Hauptradi und die Temps fallen weiter. Und so ein 120er reicht für eine CPU Kühlung also sollten die Temps doch etwas fallen.

Damit sollte ich dann das best gekühlteste Gehäuse dieser art haben


----------



## Black_PC (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Licht und Schatten*

Du könntest auch überlegen es so zu machen, dass das Wasser zur CPU dann der 120er dann die Graka und dann der Hauptradi, dann sit es vllt noch kühler


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Licht und Schatten*

Das würde nicht viel bringen da ja die Graka immer relativ Kühl ist und überall im System die Temp gleich ist. Aber vor dem Haupt Radi kommt eben kühleres Wasser in den Haupt radi weswegen er das Wasser weiter Kühlen kann.


----------



## rebiirth (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Licht und Schatten*

irgendwie sinlos der 420radi reicht locker aus um noch dein mb usw. mit zukühlen....


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Licht und Schatten*

Naja ich habe einen dummerweise einen Slim Radi genommen. Und der ist 3 cm flacher als ein normaler. Also fehlt 50 % Kühlfläche im gegensatz zu einen nicht Slim.


----------



## rebiirth (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Licht und Schatten*

bestimmt den magiccool oder ?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Licht und Schatten*

Ja ^^ ich weiß ich hätte lieber den Phorbia nehmen sollen. Aber naja das ist nun zu spät.


----------



## rebiirth (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Licht und Schatten*

suchste keinen phobya 360radi ?`^^ mit lüfis


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Licht und Schatten*

Ich raf zwar nicht was du jetzt willst aber naja...
Ich hätte damals wo ich bestellt hatte den hier nehmen sollen. Aber da hatte ich nicht gesehen das der Magi 3 cm flacher ist als der Phorbia. Egal. Ich denke wenn ich den 120er verbaut habe dann sollte alles passen. Immerhin sind die Temps so schon gut. Aber eben noch nicht perfekt. Aber mit dem 120 denke ich wird die Temp auf ein erträgliches Maß sinken. So hoffe ich mal. Weil so 4 ° wird der wohl schaffen.

Edite sagt 40000 Hits


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Der Umzug*

Der Umzug


 Es trug sich zu das Nobody keinen Platz mehr hat.. das musste er schon mehrfach feststellen. Deshalb zog Nobody Konsequenzen und zog mit Auora kurzer hand in einer heimlichen Nacht und Nebel Aktion mitten am Tag um.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sooo sieht es vor dem umzug aus. Das Modbookvorne darunter die Tastatur und 2x Maus einmal fürs book und einmal für Aurora.Die Lautsprecher sind fürs Modbook da die besser sind als die die ich ins book rein gepflanzt hatte. Zu der Kiste komm ich Später noch einmal.

 Ja und zu Aurora gehört nun ja auch einmal nen kleine Heimkino Anlage wegen dem Sound. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die war aber komischer weise verstaubt was ich nicht so richtig verstehe. Weil eigentlich stand da der Recorder drauf.
 Und Maus und Tastatur sollen auch nicht fehlen. Also nimmt Nobody das ganze zeug und verfrachtet es zu den 2. PC. Zum 2. PC ? Jo Nobody hat nicht nur aurora sondern auch einen 2. PC indem ein core 2 mit 3 Ghz und eine 9600 arbeitet. Das Teil dient nur als Server und Schreibmaschine.
 Jedenfalls dahin geht  Aurora. Und als Nobody denn Rechner durch die Kante druck wollte er doch gleich mal das Gerät wiegen. Und ja das passt schon nur 15,8 kg. Is doch Top für ein PC.. die nächste Lan kann kommen. Zu Aurora gehört auch ne Menge Kabel. Was da so 70 m alleine für die Lautsprecher währen. Dazu noch USB Kabel, Strom muss auch noch ran jo ich denke ich habe heute so locker lässig ca. 100m Kabel verlegt. Aber wenn man betrachtet was schon in dem Zimmer liegen sollte ist das verschwindend gering... Ich denke Bilder sagen hier mehr als Worte..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der beginn des Chaos



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch ein paar Kabel fallen eh niemanden auf.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber zum schluss gelingt das Kabelmanagement immer.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja fast immer....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber etzt sieht es richtig ordentlich aus. Solange zumindest bis das nächste Kabel Kaputt geht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Drucker übrigens hat eine Persönlichkeit. Oder ist zumindest bei NobLorRos angestellt. Wenn man ein Bild Drucken will muss man ihn lieb bitten und mit sie anreden. Und wenn er keine Lust hat fängt er an zu Drucken und hört im ersten 1/4 des Bildes auf zu Drucken.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2 Mäuse liegen nun auch da mal sehen ob die sich kreuzen lassen.


Spoiler



Nur für ab 18 Jährige  



Spoiler



Ja bist du wirklich schon 18 ?


Spoiler



Na gut 


Spoiler



Ja geht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        
















			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das ist der Bildschirm Full HD mehr muss ich wohl nicht sagen....

Aber dafür hab ich jetzt einen schönen Full HD Monitor zum zocken und dazu noch sorund Sound jop das macht Laune. Blöd ist nur das nebenan das Schlafzimmer ist und Ich denke mal das Hört man schon wenn man mit Dauerfeuer durch eine Feindliche Patrouille rennt und links und Rechts gehen Granaten hoch...  Ich hab es zumindest bei einer Hörprobe gehört. Ich denke Nachts sollte ich aus Rücksicht vor den Nachbarn und wichtiger noch vor meiner Freundin denn Subwofer ein paar Stufen runter drehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weil auch wenn das Teil nicht so aussieht es verursacht spürbare Schallwellen...

 Was aber komisch war da lag so ein Blödes Buch dort. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So gelb sah es aus und es stand als Namen    Die Deutsche Rechtschreibung drauf,komischer Titel. Und geschrieben hat es ein Typ namens Duden. Und 115000 Stichwörder sollen dadrin sein. Beim kurzen durchblättern dachte ich mir nur. ,, ne das is nichts für dich. Da sind keine Bilder drinn".  Als ich meine Freundin Fragte was das da macht etc sagte sie nur ,, das ist ein Geschenk für dich schatzi (schon das Wort schatzi bedeutet Gefahr) Da stehen Wörter drin und wie man die schreibt. Das ganze nennt man Duden und ich dachte mir das wäre genau das richtige für dich.“ Naja ich sagte nur drauf ,, super das teil kann man  gut als Unterlage fürs basteln nehmen da hat man alles schön in der Höhe“ Blos gut lag der Duden nicht in ihrer nähe sonst hätte jener einen Freiflugschein in Zum Nobodys Kopfairport bekommen. Stattdessen kamm nur ,, wie ich sehe willst du jetzt kein Eis haben und Morgen auch keins.“

 Und weil ich gestern einen Plan gemacht habe und der sogar 24 h gehalten hatte werfe ich den jetzt über dem Haufen wie das halt manchmal (immer) so ist und schiebe die Dach Beleuchtung mit rein. Danach kommt der 2. Radi was auch wieder Feilen Sägen bohren bedeutet und dann sieht Nobody weiter.

Ach und nun die Ominöse Kiste


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ist die Modding Kiste da schmeiss ich der Ordnung halber alles rein was ich demnächst wieder brauch. Und auch wenn es nicht so aussieht. Es gibt ein System dahinter.  



Spoiler



Glaub ich zumindest.


----------



## Kampfkeks (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Der Umzug*

das erinnert mich ja richtig anmeinen Schreibtisch von den kabeln her! 
hier sind noch kleine kinder unter uns wie kanst du nur!
Mein tipp zieh einfach gute 5.1 kopfhörer auf.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Der Umzug*

Nee ich bin von Kopfhörern nich so überzeugt die bieten nie so einen Klang wie die Lautsprecher. Und das Sound Erlebnis ist auch nicht so das wie wenn der wover richtig rört.Ich schalte einfach die anlage auf Nachtmodus und die sache passt. 



> hier sind noch kleine kinder unter uns wie kanst du nur!



deshalb hab ich spoiler gesetzt.  

Und hier ist was rauskommt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mach jetzt ein Biosupdateganz einfach weil ein neues raus gekommen ist was x Fi suport ua bietet.


----------



## M@rs (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Der Umzug*

sieht doch schon mal besser aus wie vorher! 

mal gespannt wie es mit dem neuen radi klappen wird


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Der Umzug*

Ja ich bin auch gespannt. Der radi müsste Morgen oder am Donnerstag kommen. Heute wurde er losgeschickt.

So Bios Update war erfolgreich. Blöd nur das die Einstellungen im Bios danach neu gemacht werden mussten. Inkl Taktung. Das ging das letzte mal besser da wurden alle Einstelungen übernommen. Und hier offentbart sich ein Nachteil. Beim testen unt takten konnte ich sonst eine DVD ansehen. das geht nun nicht mehr.


----------



## M@rs (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Der Umzug*

wiso den? stell einfach das modbook daneben


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Der Umzug*

Baust Du den Duden auch noch ein ???...

Dein Arbeitsplatz ist viel zu aufgeräumt....

Los,Los....mach mal ein bischen Unordnung.....

So sieht das ja aus wie bei NobLorRos.....

Mfg


----------



## Black_PC (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Der Umzug*

Das ist jetzt echt viel zu ordentlich, der Monitor ist schick.

Wie wäre es, wenn du noch ieinen Aufsatz bause für den Rechner, weil der Radi auf dem Dach sieht mit der Blende etwas komisch aus, aber ich weiss net ob das so geht und so.

Also Kopfhörer haben auch super Sound, man darf halt, bloß net 0815 nehmen, sondern auch ordentliche.

Mit dem DVD schauen, da wollte ich auch das Modbook vorschlagen oder du stellst dir noch nen Monitor hin und guckst über deinen 2. PC


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Der Umzug*

Ja das hätte man machen können aber am mitwoch kommt Stargate im Fernsehen und sonst muss ich die DVDs raussuchen. Und schlieslich will ich den Fernsehr vor 7 Jahren nicht umsonst gekauft haben wenn ich jetzt eh nur noch 2 Serien in der Woche ansehe. Dann wärs nur noch eine und dann schmeis ich den Fernsehr raus weil ich den gar nicht mehr brauch.

Naja und Kopfhörer na ich weiß net. Neee da bin ich aldmodisch und nehm lieber die soundanlage das passt schon.

Naja ein Duden Im PC wenn ich den an die Front mache oder eibringe hab ich gleich ne Rechtschreibprüfung.

Wegen den Radi und so muss ich noch sehen aber eine Blende ist in der Tat geplannt. Dazu aber später viel mehr.

So und heute gibts nen Update zu .... ach ratet mal mal sehen wer aufgepasst hat. Ich bin zwar noch nicht fertig aber gleich so in 1 h ungefähr so das das Update so gegen 9 online sein sollte.


----------



## Own3r (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Der Umzug*

Dann bin ich mal gespannt... sieht ja schonmal gut aus bei dir!


----------



## Black_PC (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Der Umzug*

Die Deckenbeleuchtung ???


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Der Sekundäre*

Danke Own3r

und neee Black_PC 

*Der Sekundäre*

Wie muss eine Göttin der Morgenröte sein ? Na ? Genau richtig cool. 
Also hatte ich mir ja noch einen 120erRadi gekauft und wie das manchmal so ist Dinstag bestellt Donnerstag geliefert.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jaa und weil ich gerade nichts zu tun hatte hab ich ihn auch gleich eingebaut.
 Und zwar hinten am Case. Und ja es sieht besser aus als gedacht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Jedenfalls Problem nr 1 wie lässt man das Wasser aus einer Wakü ab. Ganz einfach Wasser fliest immer zum niedrigsten Punkt also hab ich den AGB ausgebaut, aufgeschraubt und nach unten gehangen und volla es geht das Wasser fliesst fein sauber ab. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Perfekt. Danach hat der Nobody den Radi angebracht. Doch was ist das die schrauben waren viel zu Lang aber hey wozu hat Nobody solche Abstandshalter genommen wo er nur ein Set verbaut aber 2 bestellt hat. Also hat er ein so ein Abstandshalter genommen und ihn auseinander gesägt und ihn Verwendet und owe es geht man darf begeistert sein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jedenfalls Nachdem der Radie hing noch fix den einen Schlauch gekürzt und aus den Rest das Verbindungstück zum Haupt Radie gebaut. Praktischer weise hatte ich noch 2 Anschlüsse hier leigen.Jo und dann wars auch schon wieder so weit die Wakü zu befüllen. Also AGB genommen rein mit dem Zeug und einschalten und blub war der Tepisch grün Gesprengelt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 An sich nicht so schlimm wenn in dem Moment nicht die Freundin rein gekommen währe. Das war sicher ein tolles Bild Nobody befüllt die Wakü der Tepich ist grün gesprengelt und er füllt weiter Wasser ein. Jedenfalls nachdem die Wakü voll war hab ich fix das zeug aufgewischt. zum Glück geht das zeug gut weg, hinterläst keine Spuren und hat Nobody zuvor ein Küchentuch hingelegt was das meiste abbekommen hat. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nachdem nach einer halben stunde die Luft raus war konnte man endlich nachsehen und stellte Fest
*FAIL*..... Nobody hat den Falschen Lüfter verbaut. eigentlich sollte der 1500er beim Radi hin ganz einfach deshalb weil es der 1500 ist und weil er ein Langes schwarzes Kabel hat was der andere nicht hat. Und so schraubt Nobody den Radie wieder ab nimmt den Fan und tauscht munter hin und her. Naja das ging relativ Fix. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allerdings hat die ganze sache mit radi erstmal nen kleinen Hacken. Der Radi passt. Jo aber der Deckel nicht mehr. Er kann nicht mehr geschlossen werden da der Radi nun dort ist wo der Falz des Deckels lang geht. Aber egal wozu gibt es feilen. bei gelegenheit werde ich einfach dort etwas feilen und schon geht der Deckel wieder zu.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die roten Pfeile Markieren die Problemzonen und der Top Modische Blau strich Zeigt den Abschluss der Seitenwand wo sie eben abschliesen würde wenn der Radi nict im Weg währe.
Jo und was hat es gebracht ? Nun ich denke 27 ° im Idle der CPU sprechen für sich  Insgesammt ist der Idle und die Temeratur bei normalen Anwendungen etwa 5 ° höher als die Raum Temperatur. Und so auch die Temperatur unter Last. Aber das beste ist nachdem die Schweren Anwendungen abgeschlossen sind dauert es ca 15 sekunden und die idle ist wieder da.


----------



## Black_PC (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Der Sekundäre*

Da hat sich die Arbeit ja gelohnt, und wiede rien Fail, aber wieder kein so schlimmer.

Da hat sich der Radi ja schon gelohnt.

Der Radi erinnert mich iwie an ne Turbine von nem Raumschiff oder so.


----------



## loop (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Der Sekundäre*

Huii  das Entwickelt sich ja noch zum reinsten Kraftwerk dein PC^^
Ich find die Idee mit dem zweiten Kühler richtig gut


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Der Sekundäre*

Jo soch schlim ist das nicht. Ich muss dann eben 1,5 cm auf eine Lanke von 12 CM abtragen aber das geht schon. Danach geht der Deckel wieder drauf. Und die Lüfter passen ja jetzt. Und da ich die leicht entfernen kann denke ich werde ich die Luft einström Löcher wohl auch erweitern damit mehr Luft fliest. Vlt bekomm ich so noch ein ° raus.

Aber mehr Radies kann ich nicht unterbringen und ist denke ich auch nicht nötig. Vlt tausche ich irgendwann den Main Radi gegen einen nicht Slim  aus aber mal sehen. Oder ich nehm Stärkere Case Lüfter.


----------



## L.B. (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Der Sekundäre*

Sieht richtig klasse aus.  Aber was ist eignetlich mit dem Budget von 500€? Mittlerweile müsste doch schon das Doppelte im Rechner stecken.


----------



## Own3r (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Der Sekundäre*

Jetzt hast du noch einen Kühlergrill hinten


----------



## Black_PC (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Der Sekundäre*

Ich denke eher mehr als 1000€, aber er hat ja auhc schon mehrfach gesagt, dass er bloß viel fürs Geld haben willl, also gutes P/L-Verhältniss, und genau, das ist auch gut.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Der Sekundäre*

Insgesammt bin ich bei 1032 € mit allen dabei. Also da ist auch eine 40 € Tastatur mit bei und das Ganze zeug wie kks etc. Ja ehrlich gesagt hatte ich mich schon von einer weile von den 500 € verabschiedet und hab mich darauf beschränkt etwas günstiges zu bekommen was genug Leistung hat. Und naja ich denke 1000 € für einen PC mit Wakü der CPU und Graka. Wobei die Graka eine GTX 470 von EVGA ist und die CPU auf 3,7 Ghz läuft und das board für die zukunft alle wege offen lässt ist denke ich vertrettbar. Und rechne ich die Tastatur ab die sowiso eine Weile bleibt bin ich sogar noch unter 100ß €. und der Radi war so zu sagen auch kostenlos da ich meine Alte CPU Kühlung auch Verkauft habe. Von daher ist das motto noch Ähnlich

Einen PC der relativ wenig kostet aber viel Leistet.

Und das ist immer noch gegeben. Und naja die 500 € sollte man vlt als Richtwerd sehen. 

Wenn ich alles unnötige weg rechne also Beleuchtung etc komm ich auf ca 900 € also 400 € mehr als anfangs gedacht. 

Aber besser man scaut sich den PC und die LEistung an und genießt und lässt die € Euro sein.


----------



## loop (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Der Sekundäre*

"Aber besser man scaut sich den PC und die LEistung an und genießt und lässt die € Euro sein."

...und deshalb denke ich  hast du relativ lange Freude mit deinem PC, weil du nirgends zuviel gespart hast. Immerhin sind deine Komponenten doch schon eine sehr gute Wahl.

Ob Allerdings AMD immernoch bei AM3 bleiben wird.. man wird sehen, was die Zukunft bringt


----------



## Acid (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Der Sekundäre*

erstmal gz zu einem sehr erfolgreichen tb hier bei pcgh. 150 seiten RESPEKT!

Ich finde deine beleuchtung ziemlich cool.

Eines frage ich mich jedoch, warum hast du um gottes willen die kabel nicht gesleevt?  unbd. nachholen, wird der optik nochmal viel positives bringen, und dem geldbeutel nur wenig schaden!

Bin gespannt was du noch so vorhast.


----------



## Black_PC (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Der Sekundäre*

Also sleeven ist schon teuer, wenn man das Werkzeug net hat und man auch ordentlichen SLeev von Nils nimmt.

Außerdem hat er dohc gesagt, dass er nciht sleeven will, da das alle machen, deshlab hat er ja auch diese eine Plexiplatte reingelegt


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Der Sekundäre*

Danke Acid Ja mich überrascht es auch wie groß die storry so hier geworden ist. 40k hits und 150 Seiten jo das is ne Ansage.

Aber Slevven wohl eher nicht. Einfach aus dem Grund da es wohl zu teuer werden würde auch wenn es ziemlich gut aussehen würde. Aber ich las mir für die Kabel noch etwas anderes einfallen. Ich denke ich habe da 2 ideen da muss ich aber erstmal sehen wie sich das Realisieren lässt.

So heute hab ich dann mal nen paar OC versuche gemacht und da kamm raus das bei 20 ° Raumtemperatur die CPU bei 3,7 Ghz auf 36 ° unter Prime wandert. Ich denke das ist vertrettbar. 
Aber jetzt läuft die CPU mit 3,8 Ghz und 1,5 V Prime stabil und so lass ich das auch da die Temps in einen Guten bereich bleiben und die CPU genügend Leistung bietet. Ansonsten kann ich sie noch auf 4 Ghz Prime stabil laufen lassen aber das muss ja nicht sein.

So heute hab ich dann noch den Deckel angepasst so das er wieder passt und gleich noch mit das Window geputzt. 

So und nen Bildchen gibt es auch nch und zwar von der neuen Baustelle die demnächst mit einen Udate bedacht werden wird. So vlt am Sonntag oder Anfang nächster Woche mal sehen.

Hier erstmal warum es nicht mehr ging mit dem Window was aber mitlerweile behoben ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier die neue Baustelle.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eigentlich sind es 2. Einmal ist es die Stromversorgung der Graka die mich stört. Denn da war es mit der ATI besser da sah man die Kabel nicht aber hier das ist echt bescheuert wenn man den Anschluss so hin macht. Aber darum geht es nicht. Es geht viel mehr um die Schwarze Fläche des Deckels. Die wird bemalt mit diesen Muster hier und zwar in Grün. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allerdings kommt es Hochkant ran und wie gesagt in Grün. Farbe etc habe ich schon da.
Und so Ähnlich wird die innen Bemalung aussehen allerdings dann in UV Blau. Aber das selbe Muster.


----------



## Black_PC (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Der Sekundäre*

Das hört sich wieder gut an, bin auf die Umsetzung gespannt


----------



## Own3r (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Der Sekundäre*

Ich bin auch mal auf die Umsetzung gespannt...


----------



## Acid (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Der Sekundäre*

sleeven bist du rein für den sleeve bei 40-50 euro fürs komplette system, werkzeug einfach so ein billiges set von caseking oder so.
aber wenn du schon andere ideen hast, lass ich mich überraschen... was anderes als immer sleeve wäre ja auch cool


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Der Sekundäre*

Also ich sehe noch eine Baustelle bei der Wakü.
Schau mal auf den Grakaausgang. Da wird das Kabel gequetscht. 
Da brauchste einfach nur den Winkel um 90° zu drehen und das Kabel kürzen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Der Sekundäre*

Also auf die Umsetzung bin ich auch gespannt aber ich bin ja der erste ders sieht (Ich machs ja auch )

Naja das Sleven behalte ich mir noch vor mal sehen wie meine 2 Lösungen so aussehen. Vlt finde ich auch eine Lösung mit dem Slevven die Kostengünstig ist. mal sehen.

@ Extreme-Gamer was meinst du ? meinst du die Stromversorgung ? die hab ich schon erkant die Baustelle da muss ich aber noch was basteln.

Oder was meinst du ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal das Bild was sich so mit Prime bietet.


----------



## L.B. (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Der Sekundäre*

3,5V Spannung am Prozessor?  Du meintest sicher 1,35V?


----------



## Black_PC (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Der Sekundäre*

Auf dem Foto sieht man ja auch, dass es 1,35 V sind, 3,5, ich glaube, da wär die CPU net so kühl


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Der Sekundäre*

Ich meinte den Waküschlauch. Auf dem 2 Bild von deinem Post sieht der ziemlich gequetscht aus..


----------



## rebiirth (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Der Sekundäre*

1,35 sicherlich. 3,5 never...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Der Sekundäre*



Extreme-Gamer schrieb:


> Ich meinte den Waküschlauch. Auf dem 2 Bild von deinem Post sieht der ziemlich gequetscht aus..




Achso das, das sieht nur so aus der wird keinesfals gequetscht. 

Jaa ich weiß ich habe mich verschrieben und das wisst ihr auch da es nicht das erste mal war wo mir der Fehler unterlaufen ist und auserdem hab ich a; bereits editiert da muss man nur mal lesen und nicht einfach nachplabbern und 2. Sieht man auf den screen wie es aussieht das es eben 1,35 V sind.


----------



## Black_PC (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Der Sekundäre*

Mir ist eine Idee für das Problem mit den Graka Stromsteckern gekommen.

Schau mal hier, so gehen sie vllt. direkt außerhalb vom Window lang und dann kannst du sie zum Rest der Kabel führen, die man nciht so sieht.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Der Sekundäre*

Das Problem ist das das Kabel zu kurz ist. Und abwinkeln bringt gar nichts. Es müsste für eine Saubere Verlegung ungefähr 5 cm Länger sein. Wenn ich wieder mal eine Bestellung mach dann schau ich mal ob es Verlängerungen gibt und was die Kosten. Allerdings nur wenn meine bastellei nichts bringt.


----------



## Black_PC (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Der Sekundäre*

Aso okay, war bloß ne Idee gewesen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (1. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Der Sekundäre*

*Kennt ihr das ?*

Man will nur einen Lüfter einbauen und dann lässt man das Wasser der Wakü ab....

So ist es mir heute ergangen. Nobody dachte sich ach heute baust du nur den Lüfter ein und fertig. Naja im Endefekt hab ich dann die Wakü abgelassen.

Das kam so. Durch den AGB und die Pumpe unten im Case ist so gut wie kein Airflow mehr im Case. Deswegen steigen die Temps auf so 30 ° an. 
Aus diesem Grund habe ich die PCIe Blenden ersetzt durch ein Gitter was ich da hatte. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das war leider silbern aber egal man kann es ja Lackieren was Nobody dann auch getan hat. Das war gestern. Heute war es dann drocken und ich baute es ein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Und dahinter der kleine Lüfter der vor Wakü Zeiten den Hitze Stau am Dach bekämpft hat.
passt auch so weit gesteuert sollte der über das Motherboard werden da er nicht sehr Laut ist. 
Der 2. Lüfter sollte über der Pumpe kommen um die Luft vom oberen Teil des Cases zum Unteren 120 er Lüfter bewegen. Wo sie dann raus geht. Soweit so gut. Nun aber hab ich manchmal das gefühl das der durchfluss manchmal etwas gebremst wird. Wie gesagt es war ein gefühl. Also hab ich nachgesehen und mir gedacht wenn irgendwo der Durchfluss gebremmst wird dann bei den Schlauch der von der Wakü zum secundär radi geht. Also sagte ich mir hey der Rechner steht eh einmal auf den Tisch lässt du mal das Wasser ab und kürzt ihn. Gesagt getan wasser raus lassen war angesagt. Schlieslich war das beim letzten mal auch kein Problem und ging Schnell und Problemlos.
Jo was soll ich sagen es ging eine Weile Problemlos. Allerdings hatte ich damals auch den 2. radi nicht im System. Und der hat freundlicherweise dafür gesorgt das hinter zwischen Graka ausgang und secundär radi eingang da Wasser stehen blieb. Also an einer der blödesten stellen. Also hab ich dort den schlauch der noch voll war abgeschraubt und fertig. Nur gut das meine Freundin heute nicht da war und auch so niemand da ist. Wenn das beim letzten mal schon nicht so drocken ablief war das heute eine Flut....
Jedenfalls Wasser war irgendwann raus und so hab ich den Schlauch der von der CPU zur Graka geht aus optischen Gründen gekürzt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den Schlauch von Graka zum 1. Schot wurde auch gekürzt so das er jetzt einen Sauberen Bogen beschreibt wo bestimmt nie etwas gequetscht wird. (Im Bild sieht man auch den kleinen Fan.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Und dann hab ich auch au Optischen Gründen den schlauch vom 2. Schott zum AGB gekürzt.Danach hab ich wieder das Wasser eingefüllt. Leider etwas zuviel aber das war kein Problem weil ich es noch rechtzeitig bemerkt habe. Das war zu mergen denn immer beim ausschalten wanderte eine Luftblase von der Pumpe zum CPU kühler die dann weiter Wanderte und in einen Radi stecken blieb. Also etwas wasser raus und das Problem war gelösst.
Denn 2. Lüfter (90er) der früher der 2. Front Lüfter war sollte über den 4. Kanal der Steuerung gesteuert werden da dieser ja nur unter Last gebraucht wird. Aber er lief nicht an. also wo anders angeschlossen und dort lief er im endefekt stellte ich dann heute glatt fest das der 4. Kanalder Steuerung nicht mehr Funktioniert. Glückwunsch. Denn unten hab ich keine Anschlüsse für Lüfter mehr und ein 1 zu 2 Verteiler Kabel geht auch nicht da so der kleine Lüfter nicht Funktioniert. Und da der 90er nen 1500 ist kann ich ihn nirgens anders mit reinschalten und steuern...
Also werde ich Morgen neben Evga, Nvidia, Zotak und wie sie alle heißen MF und Scyte anschreiben wegen ner neuen Steurung. Hoffentlich muss ich nicht alles ausbauen denn das könnte etwas schwer werden  Ihr wisst ja Nobodys Kabelmanagement.
Und auch hoffe ich das ich nicht 5 Wochen auf eine neue Steuerung warten muss.

Übrigens Starcraft 2 läuft bei Full HD und Maximalen Einstellungen immer Flüssig. Ohne einen Ruckler. Aber an Supreme Commander kommt es nie ran. Nur wenn eine nah Ansicht dabei währe und es mehr Einheiten gäbe und die KI nicht so stroh doff währe.


----------



## Kampfkeks (1. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Kennt ihr das ?*

sehr cool!
Du hast mich auf ne idee gebracht!


----------



## M@rs (1. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Kennt ihr das ?*

dann mal hoffen das du bald ne austasch lüftersteuerung bekommst.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (1. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Kennt ihr das ?*

@ Kampfkeks was für eine Idee ? 

wegen der Steuerung frag ich morgen einfach mal bei MF an vlt tauschen die sie gleich und gut ist. Es ist ja definitiv die steuerung selber da das Kabel an einen anderen Kanal funktioniert und ein Kabel was an einen anseren Kanal Funktioniert dort net will.
Ich hoff die werden sich nicht so haben schlieslich ist es nur ne 20 € steuerung. 

Aber ich sehe mich schon Kabel der Lüfter durchs case ziehen....


----------



## Black_PC (2. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Kennt ihr das ?*

Das Gitte hinten als Slotblende, passt eig super.

Das mit der Steuerung ist echt ärgerlich.

Warum willst du auch noch Zotac, EVGA und so anschreiben ?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (2. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Kennt ihr das ?*

Jo sieht gar nicht mal so schlecht aus. Es war ja auch nur gedacht damit mehr Luft ins Case kommt. Nun muss ich aber erstmal diese sch.... Steuerung ausbauen und das *mit* Kabeln.... 
Was das für eine Aktion wird will ich gar nicht wissen....

Die Firmen hab ich Angeschrieben deswegen Irgendeiner muss ja mal den NoblorRos helfen.... Ich bin ja kein Unmensch und auf mein Nobody Mobil steht ja auch ,, Ich bremse auch für NobLorRos (manchmal)


----------



## Th3 GhOst (2. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Kennt ihr das ?*

Ach wenn du schon dabei bist kannste mir auch eine mit ersponsorn xD

@ Topic:
Beim gitter hinten kommt etwas feinmaschigeres besser rüber.
Is dann zwar minimal weniger luftig aber m.M.n. schöner.
Sonst wie gesagt ne Top arbeit und mit dem kürzeren schlauch unten anner GraKa siehts jetzt auch besser aus.

gruß
Th3 GhOst


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (2. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Kennt ihr das ?*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Jo sieht gar nicht mal so schlecht aus. Es war ja auch nur gedacht damit mehr Luft ins Case kommt. Nun muss ich aber erstmal diese sch.... Steuerung ausbauen und das *mit* Kabeln....
> Was das für eine Aktion wird will ich gar nicht wissen....
> 
> Die Firmen hab ich Angeschrieben deswegen Irgendeiner muss ja mal den NoblorRos helfen.... Ich bin ja kein Unmensch und auf mein Nobody Mobil steht ja auch ,, Ich bremse auch für NobLorRos (manchmal)


 

Ahhhh...

Jetzt hat er den Glauben an uns doch noch gefunden...

Und das, nachdem ich Ihm einen Kanal der Lüftersteuerung ausgebaut habe, weil ich noch einen fünften brauchte....

Ich sagte doch....wir kriegen Dich, Du kannst uns nicht entkommen...


Neeee, mal im Ernst...Ich drück Dir für das Sponsoring die Daumen....


Mfg


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Licht und Farbe eine leuchtende story*

*Licht und Farbe eine leuchtende story*

Soooo jetzt haben wir ein Bekenner schreiben... Aber pass auf die Rache kommt bald 

So die Lüftersteuerung ist auf dem weg wo anders hin und wieder einmal stelle ich unter beweis das man aus jeden Fail ein Win machen kann dazu später mehr.

Heute hab ich mich dann doch entlich mal der Farbe gewitmet.

Also hab ich die hier schon geposteten Muster ausgetruckt und ausgeschnitten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Diese hab ich dann erst auf die Plexi platte geklebt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 und mit der UV farbe gemalt.Und damit nichts schief geht habe ich die Graka abgedekt damit keine Fabe drauf kommt. Und es hat sich gelohnt einmal ist ir der Pinsel aus der Hand gerutscht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Aussehen naja nicht so wirklich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Also hab ich umgedacht und kurzer hand die schablone abgerissen und ein anderes Muster aufgemald was mir auch gefällt und was aufgrund des vereinfachten schwierigkeits grades kein Problem dar stellt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Hinweis zu den Bildern; Das sind Nah aufnahmen mit normalen Augen sieht man kaum die Streichspuren. Und ja ich müsste mal die scheibe Putzen...

Aber da bemerkte ich das die UV beleuchtung schlecht positioniert ist. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also hab ich kurzer hand die ganze Case beleuchtung umdesignd. So das es nun besser aussieht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Und wie es so spielt hat Nobody eine neue Idee bekommen die er auch wieder umsetzen will. Tja mal wieder ein Plan über den Haufen geschmissen. Also Pläne wie es schritt für schritt weiter geht braucht ihr von Nobody nicht mehr erwarten die halten eh nur nen Tag wenn es viel ist. 
Jedenfalls nach der umänderung der Beluchtung sieht es richtig gut aus.

Nun zur ausenseite. Da ich bemerkt habe das es mit dem Muster nicht geht hab ich also alles frei Hand gemald und mit einen anderen Muster was auch nicht schlecht ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zuerst sieht es etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aus das gebe ich zu. Aber wenn man vor dem Case steht und es eine Weile länger bedrachtet sieht es auf einmal gar nicht schlecht aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 und Passt auch komscher weise dazu zu der ganzen Beleuchtung etc. 
Und von ausen sieht es so aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bilder wie es Nachts aussieht reiche ich noch nach. Das geht zz nicht da so ein komisches Teil am Himmel ist das leuchtet so Stark und ich finde den ausschalter nicht.

Jedenfalls noch zu der Steuerung. Jene ist nun zur reperatur und ich hoffe das ich zeitnah eine neue oder die Reperiert zurück bekomme.Schon alleine wegen den Kabeln der Lüfter die sonst wo hängen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da aber im Case die Temps zu hoch sind hab ich mir beim bedrachten des Loches so überlegt; Warum eigentlich nicht das Laufwerk und die Steuerung unten hin. ? Das Laufwerk sieht man von ausen sowieso nicht wenn ich mal die Blende wieder Fest machen würde und die Drehregler passen auch unten hin.Und so könnte oben ein 90 er Lüfter rein der Luft aus den Case blässt. So wie ich zuvor schon die Case Temperatur gesenkt habe.

Das geht aber erst wenn die Steuerung wieder da ist da ich vermutlich bei der AGB Halterung etwas ändern muss.

So zu der idee nr. 2 Da nun die eine UV leuchte anders hängt strahlt diese die Graka an.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Nun so dachte ich mir hey bau eine Verkleidung oder zumindest eine Platte die ebenfalls Schwarz ist. Diese bekommt ebenfalls ein Muster und Leuchtet dann auch noch. Und diese oben auf der Graka drauf und tata wieder ist das Case etwas schöner.  Jo und dafür Plane ich nun schon. Wann das kommt ? Keine Ahnung irgend ein nächstes Update wird sich damit befassen. Aber Festlegen neee das will ich noch nicht. 

Aso und zur Info das nächste Update ist das Update Nr 40.  Woher ich das weiß ? Weil ich immer wenn ich ein Update gemacht habe einen Ordner gemacht habe wo die Bilder dazu trinn sind. Und weil ich zu Faul zum beschriften bin steht da Neuer Order ...


----------



## Black_PC (4. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Licht und Farbe eine leuchtende story*

Zuerst hab ich gedacht . . . sieht iwie net so toll aus.

Aber das, was du aussen hin gemalt hast, sieht iwie echt gut aus, das mit der Platte für die Graka, dafür gibt es hier auch ein How-to


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Licht und Farbe eine leuchtende story*

Ja da muss ich noch etwas Planen.

Das innen ist nicht so schlim da sich der Aufwand in Grenzen hält kann man da immer noch etwas ausbessern. Und wenn man davor steht sieht es dar nicht sooo schlim aus.


----------



## Schelmiii (4. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Licht und Farbe eine leuchtende story*

Hey, richtig gute Idee mit dem Bemalen und dem Muster. Nur die Ausführung...
Versuch mal vllt das zu bemalende Objekt komplett mit Malerband zu bekleben und dann mit nem Cuttermesser SEHR vorsichtig ein Negativ vom Msuter rauszuschneiden. Und dann halt einfach anmalen, vllt mit nem sehr großen Pinsel, dass das Muster noch einheitlicher wird.


----------



## L.B. (4. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Licht und Farbe eine leuchtende story*

Das Muster, das sich innen befindet, kann man mit einem Wort beschreiben: "misslungen". Das Muster auf der Außenseite hingegen sieht richtig klasse aus und passt gut zum ganzen Gehäuse.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Licht und Farbe eine leuchtende story*

Ja bei dem innen werd ich wohl noch etwas nach arbeiten müssen aber nun ja was solls. Das währe nicht so ein großer aufwand wie wenn es ausen währe. Vlt mach ich später auch mal die anderen Seiten noch mal sehen. Wenn ich demnächst wieder mit Farbe dann mit der UV Farbe.

Die andere lässt sich nicht so gut verstreichen. Aber von einer normalen entfernung aus sieht es gut aus. Und man sieht nichts von Pinselstrichen.
Und die an manchen stellen zu viele Farbe macht es irgendwie ich weiß auch nicht interessant. 

Nun hängt alles erstmal ab wenn die Steuerung retour kommt. Denn wenn die da ist kann ich weder einiges machen. 

Und für die Graka abdeckung hab ich ne  Idee hehe


----------



## M@rs (4. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Licht und Farbe eine leuchtende story*

muster ist geschmackssache finde nur du hättest es wirklich mir krepklebeband abkleben und dann ein negative machen soll wie auf der seite vorher schon geschrieben, denn dann ist es einfacher mit dem malen, und man kann sich mehr auf das gleichmßige auftragen der farbe konzentrieren

(Ist dann natürlich auch mehr arbeit, als frei hand)


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Licht und Farbe eine leuchtende story*

Hab ich doch versucht ^^ Ich hatte eine Schablone ausgeschnitten wie man sehen kann nur ging es eben nicht so wirklich gut was man ja auch sieht. Mit frei hand werde ich das UV Muster nachmalen. Bei den anderen ist die Farbe schwierig zu verarbeiten. Aber so schlecht sieht die Farbe auf dem Seitenteil nicht aus. 

Und wenn ich nachgearbeitet habe sieht dann das UV Muster besser aus.

Bei der Graka abdeckung werde ich es anders machen. Da werde ich ersat das UV Muster drauf machen und dann schwarz drüber Lackieren. Ich denke das wird dann auch gut aussehen.


----------



## M@rs (4. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Licht und Farbe eine leuchtende story*

Ja aber du wolltest ja eine papier schablone fest kleben und dann ausmalen. Wenn du aber die fläche mit krepp band abklebst und dann mit einem scharfen kuttermesser vorsichtig die Konturen ausschneidest, die Kanten nochmal fest drückst. Dann mit uv-farbe drüber pinselst, das krepp band dann solange die farbe noch leicht feucht ist abziehst bekommst du auch saubere Kanten.

(text ist ein bisschen blöd formatiert da ich gerade vom handy aus schreibe)


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Licht und Farbe eine leuchtende story*

Da gibt es 2 Probleme 

1. Ich müsste dazu den AGB ausbauen. Und das ist ein gigantischer aufwand. So habe ich es im verbauten zustand bemald.

2. Mit einen Cuttermesser würde Kratzer auf dem Plexi hinterlassen was auch nicht sonderlich schön währe. Bei gelegenheit wenn also die AGB mal wieder raus ist werde ich nachbessern und dann sieht es wieder gut aus so denke ich. Das wird schon. Und wenn nicht ja dann kommt Plan b in betracht, Ich lackiere die andere Seite auch und dann Klänzt sie zwar nicht mehr aber das Muster ist weg. Und dann male ich es nocheinmal weil es dann mit dem Greb band gehen würde.

Aber wenn das läuft dann wohl nach der Graka Aktion und dem Umbau des cases etc... Aber ihr kennt das ja wie das Abläuft.... Pläne halten ca 1 Tag wenn es hoch kommt.


----------



## M@rs (5. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Licht und Farbe eine leuchtende story*

dan bin ich mal gespannt wie es nach dem nachbessern aussieht, den das gehäuse sieht vom muster garnicht mal so schlecht aus


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Licht und Farbe eine leuchtende story*

Grundlegen sieht Deine Idee gut aus....

ABER

Mit einem Pinsel geht so was schlecht....

Besser wäre es mit einer Airbrush Pistole....

Die bekommt man für den Modellbau schon für 80 Euro mit Kompressor....

Bitte nacharbeiten....

Mfg


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; An gewissen Tagen*



> Grundlegen sieht Deine Idee gut aus....


Wirklich klasse Danke !!!



> ABER


Owe...



> Mit einem Pinsel geht so was schlecht....


Jaaa mag sein



> Besser wäre es mit einer Airbrush Pistole....


WHAT ? wo soll ich die her bekommen ? 



> Die bekommt man für den Modellbau schon für 80 Euro mit Kompressor....


Aso wenns weiter nichts ist nur 80 € das geht ja noch dann zieh ich doch gleich mal los... erst zum Jagdladen, Dann zur Bank, danach gleich zum Händler und anschliesend gehe ich nicht über Los aber dafür ins Schwedische Gardinen Haus...



> Bitte nacharbeiten....


Ja Chef

An gewissen Tagen.

So was hab ich heute gemacht ? nicht viel.

Erst einmal hab ich heute ne nummer bei DHL eingegeben und festgestellt das ich in einer gewissen Poststelle jemand ganz gewissen Los machen muss. Also bin ich nach dem Tagewerk in eine Poststelle gefahren und hab einen Gewissen großen Otto los gemacht warum die es nicht schafen ein gewisses Packet gestern noch los zu schicken obwohl es Punktlich um 3 abgegeben wurde und wenn am selben Tag um 5 die Packete fort gehen. Antwort einer gewissen Postfrau die dort einen auf Chefin macht ,, haben mir vergessen ist doch nicht so schlimm" Und da ging es klack und einen gewissen Kunden der einen Gewissen großen Otto los gemacht hat viel eine Sicherung und er lies einen noch einmal einen gewissen großen Otto raus ,, VERGESSEN ? Sonst geht es euch wohl noch ganz gut ? Erst wisst ihr nicht einmal was eine Warensendung kostet und wolltet mir zuviel abkassieren ? Dann vergesst ihr gleich mal mein Packet ? Dann.... (denn rest las ich mal weg denn das würde das Forum sprengen..) Jedenfalls sagte eine gewisse Postangestellte die dort einen auf chef macht das es ihr leid tut und das sowas nie wieder kommt. Antwort eines gewissen Kunden ,, Wo hab ich das nur schon einmal gehört ? achso das letzte mal vor 4 Tagen wo ich schon mal hier war... Danach ging ein gewisser Kunde aus einer gewissen Poststelle ohne dabei zu vergessen eine Gewisse Tür lautstark zu zu machen. 

Daheim angekommen ging es gleich weiter, ein gewisser PC braucht seit gestern ca 15 min zum Starten. Manchmal startet er überhaupt nicht so richtig weil ein gewisse Betriebssystem sich immer quer stellt und so legt ein gewisser genervter User eine Gewisse DVD ins Laufwerk und löschte das gewisse OS und instalierte es binnen 1 h mit allen Programmen Treibern und Verknüpfungen neu.

Neben bei lies sich der gewisse PC nutzer auch noch eine Lösung für den Airflow einfallen was unglaublicherweise auch noch Funktionieren sollte wenn eine gewisse Lüftersteuerung die eine gewisse Poststelle vergessen hat los zu schicken, mal wieder eintreffen sollte.

Und auch noch nebenbei hat der gewisse PC nutzer etwas gemoddet und hat die Schalter der beleuchtung an der Front angebracht. So wie im Bild zu sehen ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Er nahm eine gewisse Frontblende



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 und schnitt ein Loch rein was leider einen halben mm abweichung zur mitte hat. Und brachte dort die Schalter ein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Auch die Kabel passen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 und so kann ich zwischen der Beleuchtung hin und her wechseln ohne das ich die Seitenwand auf machen muss.

Eigentlich wollte ich noch etwas mehr machen aber ich hatte gewiss keine Lust mehr dazu denn das nächste währe gewesen einen gewissen Radi abzuschrauben und die Lüftungslöcher zu vergrößern.

Bleibt nur noch zu erwähnen das ein gewisser Modder noch weitere Fotos machen wollte aber leider war eine gewisse Speicherarte einer gewissen Kamera leider voll.


----------



## cydb (5. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; An gewissen Tagen*

Wie genau hast du denn die Schalter befestigt? Mit der schaltereigenen Einrasttechnik? xD
Bin auch grad am Überlegen, ob ich den Schalter in meinem Mod nicht auch vorne einbauen soll statt hinten in ner PCI-Blende...


----------



## kero81 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; An gewissen Tagen*

Hat ein gewisser Nobody jetzt kein schlechtes Gewissen weil er so oft gewissen gesagt hat? Du solltest wissen, das häufige wiederholen des Wörtchens Gewissen kann wissentlich zu Gewissensbissen führen(Knopf drücken oder nicht drücken), wenn gerissene Fernmodder davon wissen.


----------



## Black_PC (5. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; An gewissen Tagen*

Wieder geil geschrieben, dass mit der Post, das mit den Schaltern, sieht eig auch ganz gut aus,


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; An gewissen Tagen*

Oh ja....

Ich kenne das.....

Es gibt so gewisse Tage, da sollte man einfach wieder ins Bett gehen....und bis zum nächsten Morgen warten.....

Wolltest Du die Schalter so lassen ???

Es gibt doch viel schönere....

Ich finde es ist ein Stilbruch in der sonst so schönen Front....

_(Ich habe aber viel zu Meckern in der letzten Zeit.... Aber ich will auch, das es schön wird....)_

Solche....

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Wippschalter Eckig - LED rot - 1-polig AN/AUS schwarz (3pin) Phobya Wippschalter Eckig - LED rot - 1-polig AN/AUS schwarz (3pin) 71101

Oder mal bei Conrad schauen....

Am besten würden ja Elektro Taster aussehen....

Und hier ... "Hände Hoch "

Revell - Airbrush-Set "Beginner ESB 100": Amazon.de: Spielzeug
Da brauchst Du noch eine Druckluftsprüdose zu....

Oder besser das hier...

Revell 39199 Airbrush Basic-Set mit Kompressor, Neuware bei eBay.de: Airbrush (endet 10.08.10 13:47:27 MESZ)

Mfg


----------



## Schelmiii (5. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; An gewissen Tagen*

Bei Airbrush , malt man da freihand oder so mit nem negativ. Und wenn mit einem negativ, wie kann man so eins am besten herstellen?


----------



## zøtac (5. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; An gewissen Tagen*



Schelmiii schrieb:


> Bei Airbrush , malt man da freihand oder so mit nem negativ. Und wenn mit einem negativ, wie kann man so eins am besten herstellen?


Auf Fotopapier oder Karton Drucken und mit nem Skalpell ausschneiden, so machs ich zumindest immer


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; An gewissen Tagen*



Schelmiii schrieb:


> Bei Airbrush , malt man da freihand oder so mit nem negativ. Und wenn mit einem negativ, wie kann man so eins am besten herstellen?




Das hängt davon ab, was Du für einen Effekt erzielen möchtest....

Beim meinem Geek Projekt habe ich den Rost Freihand gesprüht um einen Sprüheffekt zu erzielen...

Bei geraden, klaren Linien sollte man eine Schablone nehmen oder abkleben...

Mfg


----------



## VVendetta (6. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; An gewissen Tagen*

Ist es bei den schalten eig egal welchen "stecker" man an welchen steckplatz steckt?

Wenigstens 3 mal "Steck"^^ komm net ganz an die Zahl von Nobody ran mit "gewissen"...

Nobody is halt perfect...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; An gewissen Tagen*

Sooo da bin ich mal wieder.

Heute ist doch glatt mein Päckchen angekommen bei mf. und da kamm eine Mail mit folgenden Inhalt.



> GEHM Scythe Kaze Master KM02-BK
> 
> Über den Kaze Master können bis zu vier
> Lüfter separat in der Geschwindigkeit
> ...



Na super vor allen der letzte Teil ,,Bearbeitung Ihres Artikels erfolgt
durch den Hersteller"

Also was macht man in so einen Fall ? Richtig man klopft mal beim Suport an und sagt das man das tzeil doch dringend braucht und das der nette Nobody (ja das hab ich echt geschrieben) Es doch sehr begrüsen würde eine solche Steuerung recht bald wieder in den Händen zu halten können.

Jaa und dann kamm eine Mail zturück das Ich sofort eins bekomme sobald sie wieder am Lager währen was am Montag währe. Ja so gefällt Nobody das 

So weiter zu euch bevor ich berichte was der nette Nobody so unnettes heute gemacht hat.

@ cydb Ja richtig ich hab die einrastfunktion der Schalter genutzt. Weiterhin hab ich kleine Plaste Streifen geschnitten die die Schalter miteinander verbinden und sie entsprechend Verklebt. Das währe nicht notwendig gewessen aber da ich die Streifen schon vorher da hatte dachte ich ,,nu kannste die auch einbasteln"

@ kero Um einen gewissen Modder sabotieren zu können müssten gewisse Fernmodding Teroristen eine gewisse Antifernmodding firewall durchbrechen und das dürfte dennen gewiss recht schwer fallen da sie zusehr mit den Folgen zu Kämpfen haben die eine gewisse Nobody-inc Aktion ihnenn ganz gewiss bringen wird. 

Deshalb mach ich mir gewiss keine sorgen und heute Morgen kamm eine Meldung ,, Gewissen exe konnte nicht gefunden werden. Eine neu instalation des Programmes könnte das Problem beheben" wenn ich nur wüsste wo der Datendräger liegt....

@ Black_PC Danke

@ Rosstaeuscher Danke für die freundschaftsanfrage die wurde Ordnungsgemäß angenommen und Die Rechnung für die 'Mitgliedschaft in Nobody- inc ist schon auf den weg 

Wegen den Schaltern; Ich hatte gerade keinen anteren Schalter da. Von daher konnte ich keine anderen einbauen. Aber ja es kommen andere rein. Welche die Grün leuchten. Ich denke mal jene hier. Da ich aber nicht extra wegen 3 Schalter Versandkosten bezahlen will warte ich bis ich genug zusamenhabe und wieder bestelle. 

zu ; 





> _(Ich habe aber viel zu Meckern in der letzten Zeit.... Aber ich will auch, das es schön wird....)_


Glaub mir, das ist mir lieber als wenn man immer nur zu hören bekommt das alles io ist und super aussieht auch wenn es das nicht ist.

Wegen der Aktion nochmal; Da habe ich vlt noch eine andere möglichkeit da muss ich aber erstmal etwas ran hören.

@ zøtac Das mit den Schablonen ging das letzte mal etwas schief siehe UV Muster. daher bin ich etwas vorsichtig geworden mit schablonen und Abkleben da das auf Oberflächen wie Plexi etwas schwierig werden könnte so wegen Kratzer etc.

@ VVendetta Da nur 2 Kabel von dem Vorschalt gerät kommen ist es egal. Der schalter underbricht wenn er offen ist den Stromkreis wodurch kein Strom zum Verbraucher kommt. erst wenn er geschlossen wird der Stromkreis bekommt der Verbraucher Saft und es wird hell (manchmal) Von daher ist es egal welches Kabel man anschliest.
Und ab hier 





> Wenigstens 3 mal "Steck"^^ komm net ganz an die Zahl von Nobody ran mit "gewissen"...
> 
> Nobody is halt perfect...


 Raf ich nicht mehr was du damit mitteilen willst.

Soo kurz gesagt heute hab ich nette kleine böse experimente gemacht. Nicht mit der Post die es vlt verdient hätte. (Neeein ich bin nicht nachtragend....)
Ich hab etwas im Bios gespielt und etwas Probiert wie ich die Lüfter anordnen würde sobald ich eine neue Steuerung da hätte. Das ergebnis spricht denke ich für sich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kurz gesagt ich habe es hinbekommen das Cool and Quit auch mit meiner Taktung also 3,7 Ghz und 1,35 V v core Funktioniert. Und durch die veränderte Luftströmung in Case passt das super. Ich muss nur noch bei gelegenheit die Lüftungslöcher hintem am Case etwas vergrößeren oder gleich weg mache da ja dort der Radi davor sitzt und sie so ihren sinn verloren haben. Die roten Pfeile Zeigen was ich meine. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Defcon1 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; An gewissen Tagen*

Also ich muss sagen das hier ist wohl das beste Projekt für mich!
Ich habe auch ein Asgard und konnte mich hier mal inspirieren lassen,für ein kleines Attentat auf meins......^^file:///C:/Users/Apple/AppData/Local/Temp/moz-screenshot-4.pngfile:///C:/Users/Apple/AppData/Local/Temp/moz-screenshot-3.png


----------



## Soap313 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; An gewissen Tagen*

Wie hasst du das mit dem Cool and Quiet mit Overclocking hinbekommen?
Weil bei mir geht dass nich mehr wenn ich übertaktet hab

mfg. Zz


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; An gewissen Tagen*

@ Defcon1 jo es ist ungewöhnlich das so ein Case bearbeitet wird. Die meisten haben ja lian Li und ähnliches. Aber hier will noch einer so etwas machen wie ich. Ich bin aber schon etwas weiter daher ist meinst das erste mit einer Wakü 

@ Zahem Das ging eher durch zufall. Ich habe den Werd eingestellt und danach hab ich Win instaliert. Win nahm das dan als Grundtakt der CPU an. Weswegen nun Cool and Quit auch Funktioniert. Also stelle den wert ein wie du für richtig befindest und Instaliere das OS neu. So hast du cool and Quit auch mit OC. Ob es noch funktioniert wenn ich weiter Takte müsste ich probieren. Weiterhin sollte ich noch sagen das ich den Multi nur etwas hochgestellt habe den Rest hab ich mit dem FSB zu gelegt.

@ all

da heute so ein schöner nasskalter Novembertag ist hab ich mich entschlossen mal etwas an dem Bildschirm zu basteln. Ich bin gerade fleisig am Programieren. Mal sehen ob es so funktioniert. Bilder Kommen noch wenn alles laufen sollte.

Und ja der Avatar ist von Godtake.


----------



## Soap313 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; An gewissen Tagen*

Ok dann hau ich einfach den Multi hoch auf 18,5 (hab den 955er) wenn ich das win auf meiner neuen ssd die hoffentlich bald komm instaliere .

danke!!!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (8. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Display Programierung*

Ein kleines Update zur Sonntäglichen Rotine.

Eigentlich wollte ich schon gestern das Update machen aber naja.

Ich hab etwas Programiert um alles auf dem Display anzeigen zu lassen was es soll. Also die Temps, Ein paar Bilder und Musiktitel.
Allerdings muss ich hier und da mit dem Insektenschutzmittel noch rum rennen. Da hier und da noch ein kleiner Bug kommt. So wird manchmal ein Bild nicht sofort gelöscht oder es wird nicht gleich Aktualisiert. Aber das tritt nur sporatisch auf weswegen ich nicht weiß wo der Fehler liegt da es meist funktioniert. Ich denke irgend eine Schleife hat da noch ein Problem.
Aber größtenteil geht es super. Die Bilder laufen durch und werden nach dem durchlauf gelöscht. Auch das meine Konstrucktion so Unter Win 7 läuft und auch mit ihm startet bekomm ich hin. Allerdings fehlt mir noch eine Uhr was etwas schwierig ist da diese genau sein soll. Und ich bekomm es nur hin das die Stunden und Minuten angezeigt werden. Die Sekunden aber nicht. Aber vlt verzichte ich auf die Sekunden und lasse dafür das Datum einblenden. Mal sehen.

Auch die Auslastung wird angezeigt. Allerdings liegt zwischen den Bild und der realität ca 1 sekunde. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Musiktittel werden auch angezeigt wobei diese 2 mal mit durch die Bildfolge laufen und dann aktualisiert werden. Manchmal stimmt also das nicht mehr wenn es ein kurzes stück ist.

die Temps und die Taktraten kommen immer immer nach einen Bild....

... und werden immer aktualisiert.

Auch normale bilder kann ich manuell in der Bildfolge einfügen lassen was aber manchmal etwas schwierig wird da diese auch manchmal mit gelöscht werden ohne das das gewollt ist.

Und ja auch kleine Meldungen und schriftzüge sind möglich. 

Allerdings gab es auch einen kleinen Rückschlag. So musste ich feststellen das wenn ich das Laufwerk versetze ich mal so eben alle Befestigungen der Laufwerke sowie der AGB ändern muss da das Laufwerk schlicht zu lang ist. Und das wird vermutlich darin enden das ich Für das Laufwerk und die AGB neue Halterungen basteln darf. Und wenn ich das mach kann ich gleich eine Halterung für das Display bauen. Denn das hab ich mir überlegt lass ich per knopfdruck aktivieren und hoch fahren oder ich mach es zum herausnehmen. aber da muss ich wohl etwa mehr planen da das auch schwieriger werden könnte.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (8. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Display Programierung*

tolle idee hast du da wieder 
was sagt deine freundin da zu ?


----------



## Black_PC (8. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Display Programierung*

Das hört isch echt gut an.


Ich würde gerne Bilder von dem Display sehen, von dem was es bisher anzeigt.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (8. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Display Programierung*



Black_PC schrieb:


> Das hört isch echt gut an.
> 
> 
> Ich würde gerne Bilder von dem Display sehen, von dem was es bisher anzeigt.



@ Der kleine Jayson danke ja sie würde es lieber sehen wenn mehr Bilder vom Tauchen kämmen. Und weniger Deteils zur CPU und co.

@ Black_PC Wie meinst du das ? die Bilder stehen doch oben.  Was willst du noch sehen ? Es ist alles oben was es anzeigen kann.


----------



## M@rs (8. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Display Programierung*

ähm @nobody man sieht keine bilder FF zeigt nichts an IE8 nur rote kreuze


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (8. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Display Programierung*

Ich bekomm auch die Bilder nicht eingebunden irgendwas geht gerade gar nicht...  Also hier noch mal



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das hier ist das 1. Bild. Mit der Auslastung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Musik anzeige.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Anzeige der Temp und des Taktes



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die wird regelmäßig Aktualisiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bilder sid auch möglich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und auch Meldungen..

Ich hofe jetzt geht es ich sehe oben nämlich die Bilder.


----------



## Schelmiii (8. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Display Programierung*

Echt gut, wieviel hat das Display gekostet und wie programmierst du die Anzeige?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (8. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Display Programierung*

Keine Ahnung was da los war. Als ich das Update online schicken wollte kamm ne Meldung das ich die vorhergehnde Seite Aktualisieren sollte  Und auf ich auf der zurück gegangen bin war der Tekt weg aber ich hatte noch das Upload fenster offen also hab ichs nochmal geschrieben und die Bilder eingfügtund das denke ich war der Fehler 

Das Display hat so 30 € gekostet. Und lässt man kann eigentlich nur Bilder in den hochladen und nichts weiter. Also hab ich selber eine Anwendung geschrieben die die screens macht und hoch läd und wieder die alten löscht mittels Schleifen geht das ganz gut. Es ist zwar etwas müsam gewesen auszuknobeln wielange es dauert bis ein neuer screen erstellt wird usw


----------



## Black_PC (8. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Display Programierung*

Das sieht echt gut aus.


----------



## Schelmiii (8. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Display Programierung*

Mit was hast du das geschrieben? Und wieviel Bilder pro Minute/Sekunde packt das Display?


----------



## Black_PC (8. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Display Programierung*

*@ Schelmiii*

Ich denke mal es ist nciht zum zocken geeignet.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (8. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Display Programierung*

Nee zum zocken dient das gewiss nicht. Aus mehren Gründen 1. Mit der aktualisierung würde es etwas schwierig. 
2. Wüsste ich nicht wie ich das Programieren sollte.

Aktualisiert werden die Bilder aller 2 Sekunden. Aber aller 5 Sekunden währe auch möglich. Problem ist nur das ich die Bilder alle gleich lang angezeigt werden. Wie ich das ändern kann weiß ich noch nicht. 

Geschrieben hab ich das Programm mit Delphi.


----------



## Schelmiii (8. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Display Programierung*

Ich will auch nicht auf dem Display zocken^^
Ich meinte ja nur, wenn jetzt alle 20sec nur en Bild aktualisiert werden kann, dann wären Temps und Auslastung und so nach 20 sec ziemlich inaktuel. Aber 2 sec sind ganz gut.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (8. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Display Programierung*

Ja genau das hab ich mior auch gedacht und bei solchen werden wie die CPU Werte sind selbst 5 sek zu lange. Aber bei bildern währen 5 Sekunden genau richtig. Ich könnte höchsten die Bilder die länger stehen sollen länger beibehalten indem ich sie 2 mal nehme. Aber dann ist es wieder das Problem das das Programm die wieder reinschiebt zwischen den beiden Bildern. Also müsste ich genaue zeiten festlegen wenn so ein Bild eingefügt werden soll was mir einen Status anzeigt.
Naja da muss ich mal sehen. Irgendwie wird das schon gehen. 

Und nun wieder tatata Eine entscheidungsfrage. 

Im Tor nummer eins steht die auswahlmöglichkeit Das Display klab bar zu machen.  Vorteil wenn man es braucht lässt man es ausfahren und wenn nicht dann fährt man es ein.

Im Tor nummer 2 hätten wir Die Version zum rausnehmen und mitnehmen. Was soweit einen Vorteil hat das man mal fix jemanden etwas zeigen kann.

Und im Tor nummer 3 sind eure Vorschläge. 

Im endefekt ist es fast egal. was man macht. Vlt währe auch eine möglichkeit alles in einem zu machen.


Merkt ihr was ? Ja genau jetzt gehen die richtigen interessanten Sachen los die ich so angekündigt habe  Sachen die etwas schwierig und ungewöhnlich sind.  
Das nächste steht auch schon an.


----------



## Black_PC (8. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Display Programierung*

So also ich wäre für Tor 1 oder 4, also 1 und 2 in einem.

Lass das nächste schon mal hören, du könntest auch schnell ne Umrage starten, dann hat man das Ergebnis schön Graphisch


----------



## M@rs (8. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Display Programierung*

optimal wäre es sicherlich eine klappbare Halterung zu bauen, in die das Display eingeclipst wird, und somit auch wieder leicht ausgebaut werden kann.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (8. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Display Programierung*

Das Problem ist wenn ich die Klabbar machen würde müsste ich sie und sie in die Frontblende einbringen. Von wo aus sie nach oben klabt wenn man sie braucht. Und dann müsste sie so halten das sie nicht runterfällt aber sie immer noch herausnehmbar ist. Und das ist das schwierige. Oder ich mach sie im Dach rein was auch so seine Probleme mit bringen wird. Und weil ich gerne Spiele brauch ich noch ein neues Spielzeug was auch noch gebastelt werde muss. Ich sag nur Aurora meets Modbook...

Das nächste Problem was sich bald stellen wird ist eine Festplatte. Ich bin heute mit Freundin mal alle Festplatten und datenträger durchgegangen um zu sehen wo noch was frei ist. Als ergebnis ist raus gekommen das so ziemlich alles voll ist. Und auch nichts mehr frei ist. Deshalb hat aurora gerade, weil es der Stärkste PC ist den ich habe, Alles zu kombrimieren. Deshalb sind alle anschlüsse wio man was ran hängen kann belegt mit Festplatten die gerade kompremiert werden. Laut Zeitplanung sollte das am Mitwoch geschehen sein  
Also kommt in naher Zukunft in aurora eine weitere FGestplatte rein so 1 TB aufwärts. Und genau das ist das Problem. Wo soll ich das Teil rein setzen ? Da alle HDD schächte nicht verfügbar sind. einerseits durch die Pumpe und anderer Seits durch die Kabel... 
Also werde ich eine Festplatten Halterung bauen oder die andere so umbauen wie sie in vielen Lian Lis ist. So das man Praktisch Die Festplatte von vorn Reinschieben kann. Das muss dann wieder so passieren das ich keine Tragenden Elemente mit weg nehme.
Aber eins war Lustig heute, mit Freundin die Festplatten durchsehen und dabei das A team ansehen  

Ja und das wird auch zu einen Problem werden. Und von solchen kleinigkeiten wie Kabelsortierung und Sleve ersatz etc will ich noch gar nicht denken


----------



## Black_PC (8. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Display Programierung*

Das hört sich wieder nach Nobodylike an


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (8. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Display Programierung*

Nobodylike ? Watn das ? Wenn du aber meinst das es ein NEP wird dann hast du recht....


----------



## Black_PC (8. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Display Programierung*

Ja, so was in der Art meinte ich, wenn du mit NEP=Nobody eigen Projekt meinst


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Display Programierung*

Mit NEP meine ich Never Ending Projekt.

Aber das Aurora meets Moddbook wird kein eigenständiges Projekt sondern läuft hier mit.


----------



## Black_PC (9. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Display Programierung*

Was planst du denn bei *Aurora meets Modbook* ???

Weil da kann ich mir noch gar nichts drunter vorstellen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Display Programierung*

Naja so wie eine Dockingstation wie und was das kommt alles zu seiner zeit.


----------



## Black_PC (9. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Display Programierung*

Okay, hört sich auf jeden Fall spannend an, steht als nächstes eig das mit den Festplatten an, oder kommt noch was vorher ??


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Display Programierung*

Naja zuerst kommt das Display und dann Wohl die Abdeckung der Graka oder so. Aber ihr wisst ja das kann mal ganz schnell da sein. Wie wann was kommt weiß ich nicht das entscheid ich high life.

Ich werde aber mal aktualisieren was ich noch so machen werde.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Display Programierung*

Soo ein kleiner zoppelpost. Ich habe mich entschlossen etwas in angriff zu nehmen. Und zwar ist der Tread ja leicht groß geworden etc. Ja ich weiß nicht viel aber etwas . Von daher werde ich etwas umsortieren und einen Mod suchen der etwas mit Aufräumen hilft. also wundert euch bitte nicht wenn einiges hier bald anders aussieht und ein paar Seiten gewandert sind. 

Vorschläge könne gerne gepostet werden und freiwillige Mods bitte vor tretten.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (9. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Display Programierung*

halte ich für eine gute idee ^^
was hälst du davon wenn du alle Bilder / Updates als einen langen Post machst ?


----------



## Black_PC (9. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Display Programierung*

Einsteigerfreunlich würde ein richtiges Inhaltsverzeichniss machen, da man bei deinem momentanen auch schon fast das TB wälzen muss, ist hlt auch viel Arbeit, aber alle Updates in einen langn Post, finde ich für diejenigen, die schon länger dabie sind etwas blöd, da die dann auch immer auf die erste Seite gehen müssen, und nicht einfach auf die letzte Seite gehen können.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (9. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Display Programierung*

ich meine sozusagen die Updates zwar bestehen lassen , aber alles nochmal in einen Post oder ein Tb starten wo nur updates rein kommen und das hier zu beraten und kommentieren


----------



## Black_PC (9. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Display Programierung*

Das mit nem 2. TB, ist dann etwas arrogant, weil es ist ja auch nur eines von vielen TBs, aber alle Updates ncoh mal in den Startpsot zu fassen, aber den Rest zu lassen finde ich gut.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Display Programierung*

Eigentlich dachte ich daran die ersten 800 Post in einen anderen Tread zu verschieben und diesen zu scliesen. Dabei diesen offen zu lassen und auf den anderen noch zu verweisen so das es hier mit dem zusammenbau los geht aber die anderen Antworten noch erhalten blieben. Leider ist die Moderation nicht meiner Meinung das das das besste ist und wollte es anders herum machen das ab dem 800 Post ein neuer Tread startet und der hier geclosed wird. Das wiederum wollte ich aus mehreren Gründen nicht.
Jedenfalls gab es demzufolge keine Einigung und ergo auch keine kürzung. 

Ein Update mit allen bisherigen Updates ist so ziemlich Wahnsinn. Das währen gut 40 Updates die ich zusammenfassen müsste und sowas von ungefähr weit über 300 Bilder die ich verlinken müsste. Und das währe einiges an Arbeit.

Ich werde den Startpost etwas umändern und einen Wegweiser basteln um das einlesen etc zu erleichtern.

Aso und die Lüftersteuerung ist gekommen.


----------



## Black_PC (10. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Display Programierung*

Okay, ich hatte mir schon fast gedacht, dass das etwas umständlich wird, mit dem Aufräumen.

Naja, aber iwie wird es auch so gehen.

Hast die Lüffisteuerung schon getestet ??


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*

Sooo umständlich währe es bestimmt nicht gewessen.... aber naja 

Nein die Steuerung habe ich nicht getestet ich nehm einfach mal ganz einfach an das sie funktioniert was aber vermutlich zuviel des guten ist.

Mal was anderes bevor ich hier große Anderungen vor nehme.Etwas was ich mich schon seit geraumer Zeit Frage. Wer von euch liest das Tagebuch hier eigentlich ? ICh weiß von Black PC der Antwortet ja meistens. Aber mal ehrlich sind die paar zugriffe nur aus versehen zustande gekommen ? schreibe ich hier eigentlich nur für eine Person ? 

Es währe Nett wenn sich mal ein paar äusern würden die das hier lesen aber nie Antworten falls es solche überhaupt gibt.


----------



## Schelmiii (10. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*

Also ich hab jede einzelnde Seite gelesen^^
Auch wenn ich finde das du ab und zu ein wenig zu viel pfuschst und vllt bei der Umsetztung deiner Ideen die Ausführung etwas mangelhaft ist, fidne ich dein Tagebuch dennoch interessant und sagen wir mal "unterhaltsam".


----------



## M@rs (10. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*

ich lese ja auch mit, nur geb ich halt nicht zu allem meinen senf dazu


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*

Und wo habe ich zuviel gepfuscht ? Auser bei der Farbe ?

Dann währen es mal 3 die es lesen....


----------



## Soap313 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*

Ich LESE und hab auch schonmal meinen SENF dazu gegeben


----------



## Black_PC (10. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*

Rossi hat es mein ich auch noch gelesen, nur der ist halt glaub ich ent so viel on.


----------



## Schelmiii (10. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*

Also, ich bin das Tb nochmal durchgegangen und ok, du hast nicht soviel gepfuscht. Liegt aber eher daran dass mindestend 80% Gelabere ist^^
Was ich eher gemeint habe, ist diese lieblose gemodde. Ich weis ja ncht wies am Ende aussehen soll und was du jetzt noch alles machst, aber ein paar Kritikpunkte, die bei mir unter liebloses Modding fallen wären:
- die Beleuchtung (wie gesagt, ich weis nicht ob sie final ist), die KKs und die Ledbänder sind einfach ins Gehäuse geschmissen
- der 120 Radi is einfach hinten drangeklotzt worden
- überall Lüfter reingehauen
- wie der Schlauch vom 360 Radi und wieder ins Gehäuse so kacke runterhängt
- dein Sleeveloses Kabelversteckten is ja mal nicht so der Kracher, sprich, groß angekündigt, du willst kein Sleeve verwenden, nur die Alternative is halt eher net so gut geworden
- das Anmalen des Plexis

Ich hoffe, dass du diese Kritik überlebst und eventuell die einzelnen Punkte überdenkst. Wie gesagt, die Kritik geht nur an den Mod im aktuellen Zustand, was du geplant hast, noch zu tun wies ich ja nicht. Auf jeden Fall wollte ich diese Kritik mal loswerden, nicht das du am Ende, wenn du fertig von der Community wissen willst, wie sie den Mod finden und dann auf die fresse bekommst. Am Ende muss der Pc natürlich nur dir gefallen.
Aber deine Ideen find ich super, zum Beispiel das mit dem Monitor (ich würd sagen das das echte Pioniersarbeit ist, was du da leistest) oder der Versuch, keinen Sleeve zu verwenden.
Also viel Glück und Spaß beim Weiter Modden, und bitte etwas ordentlicher und geplanter arbeiten.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (10. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*

Ich lese dein Tb auch nur manschmal schkreken einen die vielen Seiten ab wenn man mal paar tage mehr das Reallive genießt xD


----------



## Th3 GhOst (10. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*

Ich lese auch immer wieder hier ^^ siehste ja jetzt das ich sogar poste.
Hab auch ab und an hier was geschrieben.
Lese auch gerne mit is echt unterhaltsam wenn du wieder so schicke geschichten schreibst.
werde das hier auhc noch weiter verfolgen ^^ vllt auch mal wieder was schreiben.

gruß
Th3 GhOst


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*



Schelmiii schrieb:


> - die Beleuchtung (wie gesagt, ich weis nicht ob sie final ist), die KKs und die Ledbänder sind einfach ins Gehäuse geschmissen
> - der 120 Radi is einfach hinten drangeklotzt worden
> - überall Lüfter reingehauen
> - wie der Schlauch vom 360 Radi und wieder ins Gehäuse so kacke runterhängt
> ...



- Die LED Bänder wo sieht man die noch ? Eigentlich nicht mehr nur         wenn man um die Ecke sehen kann dann ja dann sieht man die. 
Die kks, da sieht man nur die Langen unten. Die brauch ich aber für Später (falls ich weiter mache) Andere kks sieht man nict mehr. Auser der einen UV kk Aber das muss si sein.

- für den 120 er gibt es aber keinen anderen Platz und wie soll ich ihn sonst unterbringen ? Ich kann nur den Lüfter rein ins Case nehmen wodurch er nicht mehr weit nach hinten ragt.

- Der schlauch wird noch an das gehäuse ran gebracht so wie die restlichen auch. Nur erschien es mir bisher nicht so wichtig. Da bei mir erstmalalles laufen muss bevor es zum verschönern kommt.

- die Kabel Verschönern kamm noch gar nicht..... Das ist erst später mal tran wenn ich weiß wo ich das zeug her bekomme was ich suche. Bisher ist dahingehend noch nichts passiert.

- Das Anmalen des Plexies ist etwas schief gegangen das hab ich bereits gesagt und will es ja noch ändern. Das ist ein kleiner Unfall gewesen wie er nicht ausbleibt.

Ich hab mal andere Tagebücher durchstöbert. Und da melden sich immer mal neue aber hier ist sind es fast immer die selben. Auch mein Wunsch das man es übersichtlicher gestalten könnte wurde von den Mods abgeschmätert aus gründen die ich nicht nachvollziehen kann.  
Ich denke mehr werden sich hier auch kaum melden. Ich spiele ehrlichgesagt das hier alles zu schliesen aus mangelden Interesse und mache alleine für mich weiter. Im endefekt sind es nur 4 Personen die das hier verfolgen. Und da denke ich das es vlt sinnlos ist da regelmäßig was zu schreiben wenn es auser den 6 Personen sowiso keiner liest. Und die anderen Hits sind wohl mehr oder weniger nur versehen gewessen. Aber wie gesagt es ist nur ein gedanke...


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (10. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*

Hör blos nicht auf ;D


----------



## Pagz (10. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*

Nein hör nicht auf. Nur weil ich nicht so viel schreibe heißt das nicht, dass ich nicht alles lese. Ich vefolge das TB halt mehr passiv


----------



## hirschi-94 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*

Hi Nobody,

leider habe ich aus Privaten Dingen momentan wenig Zeit hier im Form aktiv zu sein...
Dein TB verfolge ich aber trotzdem


----------



## Black_PC (10. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*

Nein, du darfst net aufhören, allein schon wegen deinen GEschichten, aber vorallem auch, da du so moddest, wie ich es gut finde, nämlich so günstig wie möglich.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*

Wie es weiter geht keine Ahnung. Aber 6 Personen naja... Ich denke es wird wohl zumindest Änderungen geben. Die Moderation war ja leider nicht in der lage mir zu helfen. Und da meine überlegungen nicht so Falsch wahren und mit dem übereinstimmen was hier gesagt wurde unterstelle ich ihr einfach pauschal mal Das sie sich im grunde nicht mit einer bitte genau befasst hat.

Ps die Lüftersteuerung funktioniert noch


----------



## Black_PC (10. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*

Das mit der Lüftersteuerung ist ne gute Nachricht.

PS: Hast du es mal bei verschiedenen Mods probiert ??


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*

Nein nur bei einem der will angeblich andere gefragt haben was ich aber etwas bezweifle da er schon 13 uhr zurüch geschrieben hatte...

Und da er anscheined nicht so richtig nun ja wie soll ich sagen unumstritten ist werde ich mal eine Stufe höher vorbei schauen und nen Admin anschreiben.


----------



## Black_PC (10. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*

Es gibt glau ich nur einen Admin, bin mir aber nicht sicher.

Auf jeden Fall verusch dein Glück weiter, es gibt bestimmt ieine Möglichkeit, dein TB übersichtlicher zu kriegen


----------



## Schelmiii (10. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*

Also an deiner Stelle würd ich mal nicht so rumheulen^^ Dein TB hat die 4. meisten Antworten und ist auf Platzt 25. der TBs mit den meisten Hits. darauf kann man doch stozl sein. Und selbst wenn du (viel) weniger hättest, würdest du ja trotzdem weiter schreiben. Schließlich machst du das ja nicht fürs Forum, sondern hauptsächlich für dich, dass dir bei Fragen geholfen wird. Wenn jeder auf deinen Aufruf antworten würde, dann wär hier noch mehr gespamme und iwann macht ein Mod hier dicht. Also keep cool und macht weiter dein Ding.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*

Ja die Hits sind vermutlich nur aus versehen passiert und die vielen Beiträge sind auch nur wegen dem langen Anfang.

So es wird änderungen geben.

1. Da ich mit der Hoffnung abgeschlossen habe auf der main zu kommen werde ich weiter testen. Egal wie es aussieht.

2. Jeder kann hier schreiben wie er will. So werd ich das auch machen. Mir werden in zukunft Doppelposts relativ egal sein also werde ich keine Updates mehr verschieben bis jemand antwortet.

3. Ich halte mich an so keinen Plan mehr. Noch weniger als zuvor.

4. Wenn ich keine lust habe werde ich auch nichts mehr machen auch nicht wenn es nötig währe um einen Termin zwecks Material zu halten.

5. Der Startpost wird angepasst.

6. Irgendwann wenn ich alles getestet habe wird ein anderes Gehäuse kommen in dem dann die guten ideen übernommen werden.


----------



## Black_PC (10. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*

Das hört sich iwie schlecht an, aber eig hört sich das so an, dass du hier Ideen sammelst, sie testest udn wenn sie für gut befunden werden, an einem guten Gehäuse verfeinern willst, liege ich damit richtig ??


----------



## Xyrian (11. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*

Meine Güte, Nobody, jeder hat mal ein Tief. Und jeder hier hat mal angefangen, beziehungsweise fängt immer noch an, wie meine Wenigkeit. Wenn du weitermachst und dir Mühe gibst dann wird es auch, aber wenn du alles einfach hinschmeißt gibts gar keinen Fortschritt. Du hast 165 Seiten erreicht, bis jetzt, andere wären froh wenn sie 20 Seiten in einem Tagebuch hätten.

Komm schon! Keep Modding! Nicht denken, machen! 

Ich les auch seit dem Anfang mit, aber ich melde mich nicht, weil ich nie was wichtiges zu sagen hatte, bis jetzt.

Gruß


----------



## sNook (11. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*

Öhm.
#1650 Post von mir.

Ist doch gut besucht hier, was hast du denn ?! 
Einfach weiter machen, ohne Ziel. Weder MDPC, noch Main-Page!!!

Das ist doch total unwichtig. Du Moddest nicht für Schelmiii oder Xyrian oder Black_PC oder all die anderen, du moddest ausschliesslich für DICH !

Bitte denk immer dran ...

grüße


----------



## Th3 GhOst (11. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*

Ich habe auch net soviele Hits oder gar antworten.
Ok liegt auch daran das mein letztes update schon über nen monat alet is aber es kommt die tage was.
Freundin hat spätschicht und neues spielzeug is aufem weg ^^.
Lass dich net von deinem Projekt abbringen.
Is n superteil.
Mach n schönes Inhaltsverzeichnis auf die erste seite wo du deine Updates einbindest und gut is.
Das macht alles schon mal übersichtlicher für die anderen.
Mach einfach weiter und zeig uns was man alles aus dem Case rausholen kann.

gruß
Th3 GhOst


----------



## Kaspar (11. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*



Th3 GhOst schrieb:


> Ich habe auch net soviele Hits oder gar antworten.
> Ok liegt auch daran das mein letztes update schon über nen monat alet is aber es kommt die tage was.
> Freundin hat spätschicht und neues spielzeug is aufem weg ^^.
> Lass dich net von deinem Projekt abbringen.
> ...



Ghost das kann ich so nur unterzeichnen!

Du nobody lass dich nicht unterbuttern und ich lese hier zum beispiel auch fleißig mit und finde es super von dir !

Gruß Kaspar


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*

Mir ist schon klar gewesen das ich nur für mich Modde. Aber es währe denoch immer schön wenn mal feedback von veschiedenen kommt egal wie es aussieht. Aber naja.

Ein Eintrag auf der Main währe auch ganz lustig gewessen aber das ereiche ich definitiv nicht.

Ja es ist so geplant das ich hier an diesen Case noch versuche mache und irgendwann wird es durch ein richtig gutes ersetzt und da werden dann die gutendinge verbaut und gemacht. 

Mal sehen was ich als nächstes mache. vermutlich werde ich die Oberflächenbeleuchtung einschieben damit die letzten sichtbaren  beleuchtungselemente weg kommen. Auserdem müsste ich noch etwas programieren wegen der Uhr.
Und hier will ich ja vor allen im Startpost einiges aktualisieren und anpassen. 

Das geht aber zz nicht da ich hier beim Tagewerk noch festsitze......


----------



## Gnome (11. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*

Hits, Posts und Mainpage Einträge sind doch nicht das wichtigste. Du moddest für dich, also sollte das für dich eigentlich egal sein. So wie du deine Posts verfasst, kommts vor, als wärst du nur Aufmerksamkeits-Geil - nicht falsch verstehen . Du moddest, für dich, mach also was drauß und mach ordentliche Update Bilder und mach regelmäßig Update Bilder. Mach auch mal welche wie du was umbaust und lass Updates, wo dein Desktop und Programme zu sehen sind, denn das wollen die User hier vermutlich nicht sehen, zumindest gehts mir so . Tagebuch bedeuted Umbau und Leute wollen Veränderungen sehen. Also häng dich rein und mach was drauß! Machst du die Sache gut, wirst du belohnt


----------



## Schelmiii (11. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*



sNook schrieb:


> Öhm.
> #1650 Post von mir.
> 
> Ist doch gut besucht hier, was hast du denn ?!
> ...



Exakt^^


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*



Gnome schrieb:


> Hits, Posts und Mainpage Einträge sind doch nicht das wichtigste. Du moddest für dich, also sollte das für dich eigentlich egal sein. So wie du deine Posts verfasst, kommts vor, als wärst du nur Aufmerksamkeits-Geil - nicht falsch verstehen . Du moddest, für dich, mach also was drauß und mach ordentliche Update Bilder und mach regelmäßig Update Bilder. Mach auch mal welche wie du was umbaust und lass Updates, wo dein Desktop und Programme zu sehen sind, denn das wollen die User hier vermutlich nicht sehen, zumindest gehts mir so . Tagebuch bedeuted Umbau und Leute wollen Veränderungen sehen. Also häng dich rein und mach was drauß! Machst du die Sache gut, wirst du belohnt



Das versteh ich nicht ? Wiso Aufmerksamkeitsgeil verfasst ? 

Und Bilder wie ich umbaue etc hab ich doch eigentlich auch gemacht. Sowohl vorher als auch nachher. Und da muss ich auch manchmal die Temps zeigen. Da man da sieht was ich gemacht habe bzw den Effekt.

Und Bilder hab ich denk ich auch genügend Online gestellt.


----------



## Kaspar (11. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*

Ich glaube das wollte gnome nicht sagen ich glaube er meinte eher das du dir bei den bildern mehr mühe geben sollst und auch welchen davon machen sollst wie du gerade dabei bist.

Und von mir bekommst du erstmal nen dickes lob weil das was du schon alles aus deinem asgard raus geholt hast ist echt nicht schlecht natürlich könnte man hier und da sauberer arbeiten aber du sagst es doch selbst das ist nur der erste versuch beim 2ten mod würd es bestimmt besser !
also lass den kopf nicht hängen mach dein asgard so wie es dir gefällt und wenn du meinst du bist fertig bist du halt fertig und dann kannst du dir nen neues case kaufen und da alles was du an deinen asgard nicht so gut gemacht hats verbessern.

und nur mal so die idee mit dem monitor ist genial !

Gruß


----------



## Celina'sPapa (11. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*

Meiner Meinung nach sollte hier niemand ein Tagebuch starten, um eine bestimmte Anzahl an Hits oder Posts zu erreichen. Man moddet schließlich für sich und nicht für die Community. Eine Beteiligung der Community ist zwar wünschenswert, aber wenn diese ausbleibt, ist das noch lange keine Grund zu jammern. Man sollte dann eher die Gründe für den ausbleibenden Anklang in der Führung des Tagebuchs, oder beim Mod an sich suchen. Manche Mods stossen halt nicht auf das grosse Interesse. Das ist nun mal so.
Du wirst nicht immer den Geschmack Aller treffen können, also modde einfach weiter und erfreue dich an jedem noch so kleinen Post.

Meine beiden letzten Tagebücher zusammen kommen nicht annähern an die Zahl der Posts/Hits deines Tagebuchs heran und diese laufen seit fast einem Jahr. Siehst du mich jammern?

Und jetzt erkläre mir bitte nochmal genau, worüber du dich beschwerst.


----------



## godtake (11. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*

@Celinas Papa: Wein net, Muhmuh Du ...
@Nobody: Einfach weiter machen - Hits und Posts sind wirklich ned das wichtigste!


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (11. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*

Also ich denke auch das dein Mod super ist und er hat mich auch auuf viele Ideen gebracht. Und dein TB ist auch gut. Da gibt es andere die da nicht annähernd mithalten können.

Mach weiter so. Vielleicht kommst du einestages auf die Main ohne damit zu rechnen. Das gibt ne schöne Überraschung.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*

@ Kaspar Ich habe keine super tolle Spiegelreflex Kamera. Ich versuche mein bestes die Bilder so darzustellen das man alles sieht. Ich könnte sie besser in szene setzen ja aber dann würde man wichtige Teile nicht immer so sehen. Und ich mach doch auch Bilder wenn ich gerade dabei bin. Aber manchmal geht das nicht da ich mich ach konzentrieren muss. Und da geht es einfach nicht das ich zb beim Wasser einlassen so viel nebenbei Fotografiere. 

Und ja das ist mehr oder weniger nur Zum Testen das gehäuse und wenn ich dann weiß was mit meinen Mitteln möglich ist wird sich nach einen etwas größeren Gehäuse umgesehen was auch ansprechend aussieht. Aber mit diesem Case ist vieles schwieriger da es viele Probleme mit dem Platz gibt.

@ Celina'sPapa Es geht mir nicht um die Hits oder Beiträge. Das ist mir egal. Ich finde es nur befremdlich das es soviele Zugriffe gibt aber denoch Antworten hier meist nur die selben 2 - 3 leute wenn überhaupt. Und da interessieren mich nun auch mal leute. denn wenn es im endefekt keinen Interessiert dann kann ich wie ich schon sagte auch für mich alleine weiter machen und muss keine Fotos machen oder Texte hier schreiben. 

@ godtake das ist mir auch klar aber .... (siehe oben)

@ Extreme-GamerIch werde nie auf irgendeiner Main stehen. Da denke ich stehen die Rechtschreibfehler im weg und vlt auch die veratwortlichen.

Ich hatte gestern einmal einen Mod angeschrieben. Ja und da werde ich nun nach 1. PN auch ignoriert...
Weiterhin hatte ich den Admin angeschrieben und oh Wunder anders als der Mod schrieb der mir keine PN zurück und meldet sich auch nicht also werde ich von dem auch ignoriert....

Ich werde demnächst etwas umbasteln. aber zz muss ich bis Freitag eine andere Aktion fertig bekommen wo ich aber erst seid Letzten Freitag weiß das ich das auch machen muss. Aber egal Nobody macht das schon ist ja auch nur ein kleiner 2 h Vortrag über ein relative unbekantes gebiet Gebiet wo nicht viel bekannt ist und es kommen ja auch nicht sooo viele Leute um sich das anzuhören und Bilder ? Ach die wird der Nobody schon haben...  Auch gibt es hier gerade Probleme die nicht gerade schön sind und was auf dauer gesehen enorme Auswirkung haben könnte... 

Merkt man was ? Ja genau hier läuft gerade so viel schief das mir langsam die Fäden aus der Hand gleiden. Ich denke ich könnte schon fast einen Glub mit nyso aufmachen wenn das noch lange so weiter geht. Denn ich bin mit der gesamt situation mehr als unzufrieden...


----------



## Black_PC (11. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*

Kümmer dich um ein Problem nach dem anderen, dann wird alles wieder in die richtige Richtung gelenkt.

Das machst du schon alles, die Mod kann auch warten, wenn es wichtigeres gibt.


----------



## Schelmiii (11. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> @ Celina'sPapa Es geht mir nicht um die Hits oder Beiträge. Das ist mir egal. Ich finde es nur befremdlich das es soviele Zugriffe gibt aber denoch Antworten hier meist nur die selben 2 - 3 leute wenn überhaupt. Und da interessieren mich nun auch mal leute. denn wenn es im endefekt keinen Interessiert dann kann ich wie ich schon sagte auch für mich alleine weiter machen und muss keine Fotos machen oder Texte hier schreiben.


Ich denke, für die meisten Modder ist ein TB mehr sowas wie ein denkendes Notizbuch. Man dokumentiert seine Sachen und schreibt seine Ideen auf, damit man die nicht vergisst. Außerdem schreibt man noch seine sachen auf, wo man gerade schwierigkeiten hat und nach der besten Problemlösung sucht. Und gleichzeitig bekommst du Vorschläge wie man etwas macht und verschiedene Hilfestellung aus dem Forum. Und dabei ist es ja egal, ob 3 Leute diese Arbeit leisten oder 30, haupsache zu jedem Punkt bekommsts du einen Ratschlag.



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Ich hatte gestern einmal einen Mod angeschrieben. Ja und da werde ich nun nach 1. PN auch ignoriert...
> Weiterhin hatte ich den Admin angeschrieben und oh Wunder anders als der Mod schrieb der mir keine PN zurück und meldet sich auch nicht also werde ich von dem auch ignoriert....


Übertreib es nicht, die Mods ham viel zu tun und ich glaub echt keinen Bock deine Sonderwünsche bezüglich TB Umgestalltung nachzugehen. 




Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Merkt man was ? Ja genau hier läuft gerade so viel schief das mir langsam die Fäden aus der Hand gleiden. Ich denke ich könnte schon fast einen Glub mit nyso aufmachen wenn das noch lange so weiter geht. Denn ich bin mit der gesamt situation mehr als unzufrieden...



Kopf hoch, einfach weiter Modden, das beruhigt


----------



## nyso (11. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*

Nobody, es gibt mal schlechte Wochen und dann wieder gute Wochen, da kenn ich mich aus

Zwischendurch fehlte mir bei meinem TB komplett die Lust, da habe ich über einen Monat so gut wie gar nichts gemacht. Die Motivation kam dann zurück, und damit die ganzen Fails in letzter Zeit

Ganz nebenei hast du doch verdammt viele Posts im TB, andere kommen mit mehreren Tagebüchern nicht an die Zahl ran^^

Also immer Kopf hoch und schön weiter machen, dann wird das schon alles


----------



## Schelmiii (11. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*

Geiles Profilbild Nyso^^


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*



Schelmiii schrieb:


> Geiles Profilbild Nyso^^




Ich will ja nichts sagen schelmi, ich habe nichts gegen komentare etc in den Tagebuch hier aber darf man nach dem sinn fragen ? ist ja schlieslich nicht das erste mal das du hier einen sinnfreien Beitrag schreibst ^^ Zumindest heute nicht.
Der Beitrag 1655 war ja auch schon sinnfrei.

sry aber auch von mir kommt manchmal Kritik.

@ nyso in letzter Zeit nehmen die schlechten wochen nur überhand... vermutlich ist schon zu lange sommer hier und es muss erst wieder In den Herbst und Winter gehen damit wieder alles besser wird.



> Übertreib es nicht, die Mods ham viel zu tun und ich glaub echt keinen  Bock deine Sonderwünsche bezüglich TB Umgestalltung nachzugehen.



Ich hab nur 2 mods und einen Admin angefragt mehr nicht. Und mehr kann ich mir auch klatt sparen.



> Kümmer dich um ein Problem nach dem anderen, dann wird alles wieder in die richtige Richtung gelenkt.



bff und welches zuerst ? Das schwierige ? das noch schwierigere oder doch lieber das be... Ich hab hier ne volle Auswahl also wer gerne eins haben will nur Melden die Versandkosten übernehme ich....

Welches Gehäuse ist den eigentlich zu entfehlen im ATX Format, schwarz und etwas größer als mein derzeitiges ?


----------



## Black_PC (11. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Welches Gehäuse ist den eigentlich zu entfehlen im ATX Format, schwarz und etwas größer als mein derzeitiges ?




Das hängt von deinem Preislim it ab, willst du ein Case aus Alu oder ws soll es noch haben, kannst ja einfach mal den Gehäusefinder von Caseking benutzen


----------



## Schelmiii (11. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*

Ehm ja, der Post war keines falls sinnfrei, er passt hier nur nicht in dein Thread^^

Und der andere von dir angesprochene Post passt meiner Meinung nach schon hier rein, er war die bestätigung des oben aufgeführten Posts. natürlich hätte ich auch alles nochmal umformlulieren können, aber hey

Und um mal wieder ein wenig zum topic zurückzukehren und die jammerwochen hinter uns zu lassen, wieviel Geld willst du den für dein neues Gehäuse ausgeben?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*

Wieviel Geld ? Ja also sagen wir 50 € bis maximal allerhöchstens und ultimativ wenn es was gutes ist 70 €

Ich hab schon mal in Richtung lianli nachgesehen und da gibt es ja schon was. Nicht unbedingt bei Käsekönig aber bei mf sind sie 10 € günstiger.


----------



## nyso (11. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*

Hier wird ihnen geholfen
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Gehäusefinder[Geh%C3%A4use-Typ]=Midi-Tower&f[Farbe]=Schwarz&Preis=0-50&ext=2

Alle schwarzen Midigehäuse bis 50€, die es bei Caseking gibt^^

Edit: Schade, der Link wird nicht übernommen.
Egal, gib es beim Gehäusefinder einfach selber ein und du hast es^^


----------



## Black_PC (11. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*

Also ich hab den Bruder von deinem Asgard, dass Midgard und finde es ziehmllich gut.

EDIT:
Welches Lian Li in deinen Preisrahmen fällt, sit das A05NB, welches auch für ne Wakü geeignet ist, vllt kriegt man, mit nem Micro-ATX MB, nen Radi sogar intern verbaut, weiss ich allerdings net.


----------



## Schelmiii (11. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*

Also , ich hab auch mal den Gehäusefinder genommen und folgende Gehäuse für dich mal in die engere Auswahl genommen:
Nummer 1,
2,
3,
4,
 und die Nummer 5

Vorallem die xigmateks könnten dir gefallen, sind die ja schließlich die größeren Brüder deines aktuellen Gehäuses. Also wenn du mit dem Asgard zufrieden bist, wieso nicht das Midgard oder das Utgard nehmen?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*

Von den genanten sieht das ganz putzisch aus. Oder eben das hier 

Wobei ich bei fast allen wieder Probleme mit dem Radi bekomme. Der muss ja oben hin. 

Aber so ein kleines Lianli ist auch nicht zu verachten wobei das jeder hat...

schwierig wird das wieder werden denke ich mal ganz stark. Und ein Casecon na ich weiß nicht.... Da fehlt mir das Material und die Maschienen.


----------



## Recovery (11. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*

Hallo,
gib nicht auf, du hast hier schon einiges geschaft! 
Lian Li PC-7B plus schwarz Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland bekommste inen Deckel glaube einen Dual rein frage da am besten den User kuki da er ja auch alles in diesem Case intern verbaut.

Gruß


----------



## Black_PC (11. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*

Ich finde das NZXT da gar ne so schlecht, aber iwie auch net so das wahre, dass Antec gefällt mir überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*

Hallo Ol1ver Das sieht auch nicht schlecht aus aber die Front ist mir zuviel Plaste. 

Bei Lianli kämme faktisch vom Preis nur das hier in Frage. Bei den anderen sehe ich nicht so wirklich was mir gefallen sollte.
Das von mir gefällt mir vor allen in der Front. Aber der Deckel geht mal gar nicht.


----------



## Gnome (11. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*

btw @ Nobody bezüglich "angebliche wenig Besuchern". Ich sags mal so. Dein Tagebuch ist seit Anfang Mai 2010 im Gange. Das sind bis jetzt ca. 4 Monate und du hast fast 1700 Beiträge. Mein Tagebuch ist seit Anfang Februar und bis jetzt sind es 7 Monate und ich habe fast 1600 Beiträge. Jammer ich? Nein ich jammer nicht, mein Tagebuch existiert länger als deins und ich reg mich nicht auf, weil ichs für mich mache, nicht für andere. Dennoch find ichs schön, nette Kommentare zu lesen. Zudem schreib ich auch niemandem ne PN um ihm zu sagen, schau mal in mein Tagebuch, habn Update. Hab das jetzt mal mitgekriegt, dass du hier einige per PN anschreibst wegen deinem Tagebuch. Ich nenne keine Namen. Ich will dir einfach nur übermitteln, dass dein Tagebuch gut läuft. Mir kommt es so vor, als möchtest du mit deinem Tagebuch pausenlos im Mittelpunkt stehen, was aber eigentlich überhaupt nich der Sinn der Sache is. Also fass es nicht böse auf, das soll es auf keinem Fall sein, ich möcht dir nur übermitteln, dass dein Tagebuch nicht "leer" ist


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (11. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*

Also ich finde das auch nicht schlecht: ATX Midi Antec Dark Fleet DF-30 AP (ohne Netzteil) - Computer Shop - Hardware,
Ist natürlich um einiges über deinem Limit weil es erst vor kurzem erschienen ist.(Mit dem Antec 1200 wirst du niewieder Platzprobleme haben)


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*

Und hier muss ich mal STOP Sagen. 

Ich habe niemanden angeschrieben und gesagt he ich hab ein Update geschrieben und schau einmal rein. Das ist eine Lüge. Ich hatte h tobie zu begin angeschreiben um ihn um eine Meinung zu bitten nichts weiter. er Antwortete das er mir eine solche geben wollte und hat sich niemals wieder gemeldet. Seitdem verbreitet er anscheinend Lügen das ich hier alle Anschreiben würde und sagen das sie hier schreiben sollen. Und das ich überall wernung mache. beides ist schlichtweg Falsch.

Auch dir habe ich nie gesagt das du hier schreiben solls. Das habe ich niemanden gesagt. Ich habe nur gesagt wenn ihr lust habt könnt ihr hier schreiben. Wer keine Lust hat lässt es. 

Und die einigen die ich mal angeschrieben habe sind vollgende.

H Tobie zu beginn des Projektes um seine Meinung zum Startpost etc zu hören
kero um seine Meinung zum Fenster zu wissen da er sich damit gut auskennt.
Gnome weil wir aus der gleichen Region kommen 
Aicd weil ich ihn aus einen anderen Forum kenne und um ihm zu sagen das ses bei seinen Evga Board noch eine andere Möglichkeit gibt und es nicht soo kaput ist. 

Bei den letzten beiden habe ich zum schlus rangehangen das sie sich ja mal mein Tagebuch ansehen können. und Mehr nicht.


Das ich also welche wegen einen Update angeschrieben habe das sie es lesen sollesn ist schlichtweg gelogen und Falsch. Ich werde jetzt noch eine PN an h tobi schreiben das er solche lügen unterlassen soll. 
Und weil er dann garantiert wegen werbnung kommt. Dann will ich mal wissen was Werbung ist wenn auf eine Frage die gestellt wuurde ich mit einen Foto Antworte was von mir ist dies aber diese beantwortet.

Ich haße solche Lügner die solchen Dreck behaupten. 

Und nein ich möchte nicht im Mittelpunkt stehen.

@ Der kleine Jayson wieviel ?

edit @ extreme Gamer; Naja wenn sie nicht umwerfend Günstig sind will ich eigentlich nicht solche riesen Teile.

Soo und jetzt muss ich noch ein paar user anschreiben das sie hier schreiben müssen da ich ja wieder etwas geschrieben habe. Also passt auf ihr bekommt jetzt alle eine PN.... *schwachsinn*

Und die die schon eine bekommen haben (auser den genanten) das sie hier schreiben sollen könnten die bitte gefälligst etwas schreiben das ich weiß wem ich schon eine PN geschickt habe ?


----------



## Gnome (11. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*

nene Tobi verbreitet keine Lügen, den will ich jetzt auch gar net reinziehen da. Die PN an Heiko kannst du dir sparen. Ich habs anderweitig mitbekommen. Wie gesagt, ich sage nicht wer es war, ist aber auch egal jetzt. Dennoch finde ich deine Art, Leute dazu zu begeistern, bei dir im TB zu schreiben bisschen komisch. Schon dein Thread Titel: "...Meldet euch..." - so wie du aktuell rüber kommst im TB kommts mir vor, als wärst du nur Post und Hits-Geil. Jedenfalls hab ich so den Eindruck. Nichts gegen dich, du machst super Arbeit, nur ich finde, du machst es wenig für dich selber, sondern um anderen etwas zu zeigen oder etwas zu beweisen. Das Jammern solltest du aber sein lassen. Ich hab weniger Posts etc. als du und ich jammer nicht, wie ich oben schonmal geschrieben habe: ich mach es für mich  und das solltest du auch machen . Mach weiter und poste trotzdem Updates, auch wenn keiner schreibt, was ich bei dem Erstelldatum des Threads und der Anzahl der Postings eher als schlechten Scherz sehe.


----------



## Black_PC (11. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*

Wie wäre es, wenn das Thema einfach zu den AKten gelegt wird, und es jetzt einfach mit Topic weitergeht, also mit der Mod


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*

Und aufgrund der netten kleinen gerüchte die hier so raus kommen nehme ich gnomes Vorschlag an. Ich mache weiter ja. Aber nicht mehr öfentlich. 
Ich arbeite nur noch für mich und zwar hier wo ich jetzt bin. Ich werde hier keine Updates mehr schicken und nichts weiter da ich ja nur nach Aufmerksamkeit heuchle etc. Demnach wird es das beste sein ich beende die Aktion hier und schluss. Wenn ich etwas hasse dann sind es gerüchte die verbreitet werden... Worauf ich alergisch reagiere. 

ENDE


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (11. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*

chillt alle mal eine runde ;D
@nobody war das jetzt einscherz ?
du kannst doch nicht einfach aufhören ? bei mir schreiben oder lesen auch nicht soviele aber ist doch wayne ich ahbe zwar lange kein update mehr gemacht aber erwarte deswegen auch keine post oder so .


----------



## Black_PC (11. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*

Nobody, das ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst oder !?

Wenn doch finde ich es echt schade, denn ich fand dein TB gut und habe es gerne verfolgt, außerdem finde ich es dann auch blöd, dass er so zu Ende geht.


----------



## Schelmiii (11. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*

Jetzt bin ich beleidigt, ich aufmerksamsgeiler Niemand...


- CLOSE -





Jetzt mach kein Unfug, mod einfach weiter, ob mit oder ohne TB. Sei ein wenig selbstbewusster (ok, das mit der PN Anschuldigung war schon hart). Und ich hoffe, mein Post war der letzte OffTopic Post, denn ich sorg hier jetzt mal für ein Machtwort. (Sprich, ich schalte nen Mod ein und nein Nobody, die wollen dir nix böses)


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*

Ihr seid vlt auch mit die einzigen die es gut fanden. Ich weiß es nicht. Ich weiß auch nicht woher das sinnlose gerede her kommt das ich angeblich leute anschreibe das sie hier schreiben sollen. Und wenn ihr nichts bekommen habt dann liegt das vermutlich daran das ich vergessen habe euch an zu schreiben wie auch die anderen zig Tausend user hier. (ausgenommen der 4 genanten) 

Wenn ich eins haße dann sind es falsche gerüchte die ausgestreut werden. Und da ich nicht so handeln kann wie bei meiner alten Firma wo zum schluss der Chef sich entschuldigen wollte, Werde ich es vermutlich so machen. Und wenn ich öfentlich eine Frage stelle wenn mir etwas komisch vor kommt dann ist das so gerade weil es mir komisch vor kommt. 

Ich verlange nicht das das einer versteht. Und ich werde noch eine Nacht trüber schlafen. Aber zz hab ich keinerlei Lust noch etwas dazu zu schreiben. 

Zumal diese Falschen Gerüchte ein paar Phänomene erklären.

Und vlt sollte ich noch was zu meiner Person sagen. Ich haße es wenn Gerüchte über mich verbreitet werden da die auch ein Grund sind an meiner derzeitigen Lage. 

Morgen werde ich noch einmal einen Umfassenden post schreiben wo ich meine entscheidung mitteile.


----------



## nyso (11. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*

Also ich habe nichts von Gerüchten über dich mitbekommen, und ich bekomme viel mit im Forum^^
Weit mehr als die Meisten denke ich. Und glaube mir, h_tobi verbreitet weder Gerüchte, noch lügt er.

Das du Gerüchte über dich nicht abkannst kann ich verstehen, aber wie gesagt, da sind 99%ig keine negativen Gerüchte über dich im Umlauf.

Ganz nebenbei ist dies ein anonymes Forum, also mach dein Ding und scheiß drauf was irgendwer behauptet^^
Schlaf ne Nacht drüber und entscheide dich, aber es wäre Schade drum. Immerhin ist dein TB das einzige gesponserte, welches ich lese, und das will was heißen

Edit: Und ganz nebenbei. Guck dir mal das TB hier an: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/86102-tagebuch-apple-g5-workstation-worklog.html
Eins der besten hier aktuell, und kaum einer beachtet es. Dabei ist die Idee absolut grandios, und die Umsetzung gehört zum Besten was das Forum derzeit zu bieten hat.


----------



## godtake (11. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*

Hellou Maestro, 

@h_tobi- gerüchte: Heiko ist mit der netteste Mensch im Forum, ich glaub nicht, dass ausgerechnet er Gerüchte verbreitet. Trefft euch im TS und klärt das einfach - ich glaube da liegt einfach ein mächtiges Missverständnis vor - auf welcher Seite auch immer .

@tagebuchproblematik: mach Dir doch keinen solchen Act aus der Geschichte. Du hast Posts, du hast Hits - was willst du denn mehr? Du baust keinen Mod a la Charles - sondern eben einen Nobody- Mod - ist doch logisch dass sich da nicht das gesamte Forum drauf stürzt? Wenn hier keiner reinguggen würde - dann könnt ichs verstehen, aber dein TB läuft doch ordentlich - nach meinen Maßstäben wärs absolut zufriedenstellend . Kopf hoch und weitermachen.

@Gehäuse suchen: Meine Tipps:
Option 1: Supergeiles Case - wenn auch etwas Plastik drum rum: Lancool K58

Option 2: Silverstone Precision - wäre meine Empfehlung

Option 3: Auch noch eine Idee


Also - Kopf hoch, ned stressen lassen und mach doch mit dem TB einfach mal Pause wenns Dich nervt....


----------



## Gnome (11. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*

Ich versteh auch nich, warum du jetzt Schluss machen willst. Hier besucht dein Tagebuch doch jeder, bzw. viele. Ich könnt wetten, wir verstehn uns grad komplett falsch. Ich mein etwas, aber du wirsts wohl falsch aufgefasst haben. Naja egal, was ich sagen will: Mach einfach so weiter wie bisher, dein Tagebuch läuft doch gut! Schau aufs Einstelldatum, schau auf die Posts, du hast bei weitem mehr als Heiko und ich und goddi und Co, wenn man das mal Pro Tag ausrechnet von uns allen. Dein Tagebuch is grade mal 4 Monate hier und du regst dich auf, dass du  grade mal 1700 Beiträge hast? Andere haben ihr Tagebuch 1 Jahr und haben vielleicht grade mal 2000 Beiträge. Also komm mal bissel runter Nobody, du übertreibst ein wenig . Und das du zukünftig für dich alleine moddest, is auch keine Lösung. Hier hat doch niemand gesagt, dass du aufhören sollst. Hier wurde nur gesagt, dass du jammerst über ein Problem, was keiner hier versteht . Hier meint es definitiv keiner böse mit dir, nur du bist ein wenig Stur 

Ich würd jetzt einfach mal sagen: Back to topic, back to your work und keep it up


----------



## nemetona (12. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*



			
				Nobody 2.0 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein nur bei einem der will angeblich andere gefragt haben was ich aber etwas bezweifle da er schon 13 uhr zurüch geschrieben hatte...
> 
> Und da er anscheined nicht so richtig nun ja wie soll ich sagen unumstritten ist werde ich mal eine Stufe höher vorbei schauen und nen Admin anschreiben.



Im internen Bereich für Moderatoren und Admin´s gab es eine Diskussion zu deinen Anliegen, das Ergebnis wurde dir von dem Mod-Kollegen via PN mitgeteilt, deine Aussage ist eine haltlose Unterstellung.

Ich habe mich soeben durch die letzten 10 Seiten deines Tagebuches gearbeitet, davon sind mindestens 60-70% der Beiträge Off-Topic welche man sich sparen könnte, dies würde auch wieder die Übersichtlichkeit erhöhen 
Was mir auf den 10 Seiten auch aufgefallen ist, es gibt da nicht ein Bild, die User wollen sicher nicht nur über das Projekt plaudern, sie wollen die Entstehungsgeschichte "vor Augen geführt" bekommen. In meinen Tagebuch habe ich in 1700 Beiträgen über 600 Bilder online, als TB-Autor bist du gefordert das TB entsprechend zu lenken. 



			
				Gnome schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würd jetzt einfach mal sagen: Back to topic, back to your work und keep it up



Das würde ich auch befürworten, wenn hier weiter am Projekt vorbei gelabert wird darf auch mit Karten, oder mit der Schließung des TB´s gerechnet werden.

Also Nobody, pack es an und mach was draus, es liegt bei dir.


----------



## Pagz (12. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*



nemetona schrieb:


> Ich habe mich soeben durch die letzten 10 Seiten deines Tagebuches gearbeitet, davon sind mindestens 60-70% der Beiträge Off-Topic welche man sich sparen könnte, dies würde auch wieder die Übersichtlichkeit erhöhen
> Was mir auf den 10 Seiten auch aufgefallen ist, es gibt da nicht ein Bild, die User wollen sicher nicht nur über das Projekt plaudern, sie wollen die Entstehungsgeschichte "vor Augen geführt" bekommen. In meinen Tagebuch habe ich in 1700 Beiträgen über 600 Bilder online, als TB-Autor bist du gefordert das TB entsprechend zu lenken.


Kann ich nur zustimmen. Wenn ich durch das Tagebuch lese oder es mal einen Tag vergesse sind gleich immer neue 2-3 Seiten da, von denen allerdings 80% offtopic gelabere sind. Das macht es schon schwer das Tagebuch zu verfolgen.
An sich ist das TB echt toll und ich freue mich immer wenn mann am Update sieht, dass es immer besser wird. Allerdings ist es immer am schönsten, die Bilder dazu zu sehen. Also: Mehr Bilder (Dialoge mit Freundin gehen als Ersatz natürlich auch9


----------



## Pokerclock (12. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*



			
				Nobody 2.0 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein nur bei einem der will angeblich andere gefragt haben was ich aber etwas bezweifle da er schon 13 uhr zurüch geschrieben hatte...
> 
> Und da er anscheined nicht so richtig nun ja wie soll ich sagen unumstritten ist werde ich mal eine Stufe höher vorbei schauen und nen Admin anschreiben.



Du bist lustig drauf. Ich habe fast zwei Stunden lang an einem Abend mit dir PN-Verkehr gehabt, um eine Lösung zu finden. Am nächsten Tag habe ich dir dann die Meinungen meiner Kollegen dargelegt und das ich mich jenen anschließe (Ergebnis: das Beste wäre, wenn alles so bleibt, wie es ist). 

Wenn ich möglichst wenig Arbeit hätte haben wollen, hätte ich das gemacht, was du wolltest. Arbeitszeit 10 Minuten. Stattdessen habe ich mit dir über eine Lösung diskutiert und sogar noch die Kollegen mit ins Boot geholt. Für dein Anliegen wurde also über eine handvoll Leute mit einbezogen und du kommst jetzt mit diesen Unterstellungen? 

Du wirst mir verzeihen, wenn mir deine Anliegen ab sofort ziemlich egal sind.

Ich für meinen Teil bin fertig. Weiteres bitte per PN und nicht hier im Thread


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (12. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*

Ruhig Brauner....

Was ist denn los ???

Ich verstehe nicht warum Du verschnupft bist.....

Du hast 48.500 Hits....also schauen hier eine Menge Leute rein...

Nun schreibt nicht jeder einen Kommentar....

Ich musste mich in letzter Zeit ziemlich Rar machen....weil Beruf viel zu Tun, mein eigenes Projekt und da ist auch noch meine Familie....

Du baust doch einen schönen Mod....zugegeben ist eigentlich Standard Ware .... also nicht besonderes, aber gut gemacht und Du schreibst sehr Gut.....

Auch wenn nicht alles Pefekt ist, es ist halt noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen....und mit Kritik muss man halt auch leben....

Nicht jeder Mod kommt, auch wenn er viele Hits hat, automatisch auf die Main....da muss schon mal etwas besonderes geboten werden....so wie die Extrem Umbau und Lötarbeiten von tobi oder der Skorpion Tisch etc.

Tobi kenn ich persöhnlich und er ist ein Mensch mit dem man Pferde stehlen kann....der quatscht nicht so einen Blödsinn....

Ich fände es Schade, wenn Du hier alles hin schmeissen würdest...

Nimm Dir mal eine kleine Auszeit und überdenke das ganze doch noch einmal....

Mfg


----------



## Black_PC (12. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*

Außerdem finde ich, dass es sehr wahrscheinluch ist, dass wenn du das mit dem Display, sauber hinkriegst, wie du/wir es uns vorstellen, hast du auch gute Chancen, doch auf die Main zu kommen.

Wenn du dashier echt hinschmeisst, wäre echt schade, dann nimm lieber ne Auszeit, und lass den Rechner so, wie er ist, und wenn du alles geregelt ahst, hast du ja vllt, wieder Zeit, Lust, Ideen, etc. um die Mod weiterzuführen, und iwann fertig zu stellen.


----------



## Celina'sPapa (12. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*

Meinst du nicht auch, dass es langweilig wäre, wenn jedes Tagebuch auf der Main landen würde?

Wozu bräuchten wir dann dieses Forum?

Ich weiß nicht wie oft ich das noch sagen soll, aber ein solches Gejammer geht mir persönlich ziemlich auf den Keks.

Wenn du mit Kritik und ohne Main nicht leben kannst, dann hör auf hier zu posten, denn die Main ist noch keinem in den Schoss gefallen.

*Und hör bitte auf über Tobi herzuziehen, denn er ist einer der nettesten Menschen die ich kenne.*


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Meldet euch...*

Es ging hier nie um irgendeine Main. Ich hab das nur einmal nebenbei mit erwähnt. Die Main währe für mich nur lustig gewessen und mehr dann ach wieder nicht. Warum ? Das liegt wo anders begründet.

Ich habe nie jemanden gezwungen hier zu lesen noch hab ich irgendwelche PNs verschickt das das einer tun soll. Das ist einfach eine Lüge und so etwas haße ich mehr als alles andere. Und wenn ich über jemanden herziehen würde sähe das ganz anders aus. Und das ist hier nicht gegeben. Auserdem bevorzuge ich das wenn ich über eine Person schlecht rede das diese dann auch da ist und es direkt mitbekommt. Das ist aber auch wieder hier nicht der Fall weswegen ich h tobie oder sonst wem hier in meinen Augen nicht schlecht gemacht habe.

Wenn mir etwas komisch vor kommt oder mir etwas nicht passt dann sage ich das und halte damit nicht zurück. Dann ist es mir auch egal ob es irgendein Mod Admin oder sonst wer ist. Leider wurde ich hier mehrfach Falsch verstanden und ich habe es versäumt alles auf die richtige spur zu bringen.

@ Celina'sPapa Ich jammer nicht. Jamern tue ich erst wenn ich im Bett liege nicht aufstehen kann 40 ° Fieber habe und mir auch sonst alles weh tut. Weil irgend so ein trottel die befestigungen für einen 500 Kg schweren E Motor nicht geprüft hat.
Ich hatte lediglich eine Frage die hier anscheind Falsch verstanden ist. Und ich nicht rechtzeitig aufgeklärt hatte. Zusätzlich verschlechterte sich die Situation in der ich gerade stehe zunehmend.

@ Black_PC so ein Display ist nichts besonderes. Jeder kann sich so etwas selber basteln und Programieren.

@ Rosstaeuscher Ja es ist Standart Ware. Aber ist es nicht eigentlich der Sinn aus Standart Ware etwas besonderes zu machen ? Und auch hier wieder. Mit den Hits halte ich es wie mit Benchmarks. Es sind nur Teoretische Vergleichswerte mehr nicht.

@ Pokerclock Nee zurzeit bin ich wirklich nicht lustig drauf. Zumindest weniger als sonst.
Sorry aber ich bin auch ein kleiner Zweifler. Und leider hab ich etliches gesehen wo es nicht so ast Rein gelaufen ist wie es sollte als deine Person im Spiel war.... 
Ob dir nun meine Anliegen egal sind oder nicht. Es ist egal. Ganz einfach deshalb weil ich versuche alles ohne Mod selber hin zu bekommen und verschieben egal ob es nun 10 min dauert (für mich neu) Oder ein relativ großer Aufwand ist, kann ich leider nicht.

@ Robin123 80 % OT zwischen den Udates ist schon etwas übertrieben und irgendwo finde ich es langweilig wenn das so abläuft.
Update 
     v
User a ,,Super"
     v
User B ,,klasse"
     v
Update

@ nemetona
Durchaus möglich das es als unterstellung aufzufassen ist aber so war es nicht gemeint. Es war lediglich ein Zweifel.
In diesen Tagebuch sind etwas mit 400 Fotos Versteckt. Und wenn es auf den letzten 10 keine Fotos gab. Irgendwo weiter forn so 20 Seiten ka ist auf jeder Seite mehrere Fotos. Fortlaufend über mehrere Seiten. Noch mehr Fotos ? Dann kann ich bald stellenweise ein Bilderbuch machen.

@ Gnome Du verstehst es also nicht ? Du verstehst nicht wenn es einer hast das über ihm Gerüchte verbreitet werden ?
Du verstehst nicht das es der jenige hast , hast mehr als alles andere ?


> Hier besucht dein Tagebuch doch jeder, bzw. viele


 Ja weil ich sie ja angeschrieben habe und gesagt habe sie müssen etwas schreiben weil ich ein Update gemacht habe. Oder weil ich überall wo ich schreibe Werbung mache...
Und auch hier wieder es ging nie wirklich um die Beiträge oder gar hits.

@ godtake Auch deine Gehäuse ich weiß nicht gefallen mir nicht so richtig. Aber das angebot von Der kleine Jason hat was für sich denke ich. Aber so richtig ich weiß nicht. So richtig ein Case wo ich es gesehen habe und gesagt habe das ist es das hab ich noch nicht gesehen.

@ nyso Gerüchte machen seltsamme wege. Aber so wie es klang währen viele der Meinung das das Stimmt das ich eben irgendwelche leute anschreibe und so...
Und nein hier sagts die Unwahrheit. Bzw es beist sich etwas. Du sagtest einmal das du keine gesponserten Tagebücher verfolgst. Auser das von 00p4tti7.... Das war vor ca 1 oder 2 Wochen.... also nein das einzige ist es nicht.

Aber egal. zz ist mir so ziemlich alles egal. Vlt habe ich am Samstag oder Sonntag etwas Lust und zeit weiter zu machen. Vlt bringt mich das mal auf ein paar andere Gedanken. Ich werde dann die untersten kks 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ihrer entgültigen bestimung der oberen ausen Beleuchtung zu führen damit sie endlich nicht mehr nur im Case sind nur das sie drinn sind...
Ich dachte mir sie unterm Radie unterzubringen so das sie mal von der Blende verdeckt werden.


----------



## Gnome (12. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; ------------*

Sry, muss nochmal aufgreifen. Ich hatte oben mal geschrieben, dass ich gehört habe, dass du andere anschreibst, dass sie schreiben soll. Du hattest zu mir gesagt das ist die größte Lüge die es gibt und jetzt gibst du es noch öffentlich zu mit folgendem Zitat:



> Ja weil ich sie ja angeschrieben habe und gesagt habe sie müssen etwas schreiben weil ich ein Update gemacht habe. Oder weil ich überall wo ich schreibe Werbung mache...


Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt keine positive Meinung mehr darüber machen. Bin raus aus dem Thema, hat sich bestätigt was ich gesagt habe. Und nehm es bitte zurück, dass Heiko ein Lügner is. Das wirst wohl du hier sein.

So viel dazu, ich will das TB nich vollspammen, weil hier schon 30 Seiten Off Topic sind, daher verzieh ich mich lieber, bevor ich noch ne Verwarnung einkassiere...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; ------------*



Gnome schrieb:


> Sry, muss nochmal aufgreifen. Ich hatte oben mal geschrieben, dass ich gehört habe, dass du andere anschreibst, dass sie schreiben soll. Du hattest zu mir gesagt das ist die größte Lüge die es gibt und jetzt gibst du es noch öffentlich zu mit folgendem Zitat:
> 
> Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt keine positive Meinung mehr darüber machen. Bin raus aus dem Thema, hat sich bestätigt was ich gesagt habe. Und nehm es bitte zurück, dass Heiko ein Lügner is. Das wirst wohl du hier sein.
> 
> So viel dazu, ich will das TB nich vollspammen, weil hier schon 30 Seiten Off Topic sind, daher verzieh ich mich lieber, bevor ich noch ne Verwarnung einkassiere...




Langsamm weis ich nicht mehr was ich hier schreiben soll bzw kann wenn nicht einmal Sarkasmus hier erkannt wird. Und ich stehe zu meiner Meinung egal welche konsequenzen das hat. Auch etwas was eine Macke von mir ist ebenso das ich viel sarkasmus verwende weil ich in der Regel davon ausgehe das es jeder versteht...


----------



## nyso (12. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; ------------*

Stimmt, 00p4tti7's hatte ich ganz vergessen. Und seit gestern sogar noch Gnomes.

Und Gnome, das was er eben geschrieben hatte war ironisch gemeint Er hat niemanden angeschrieben, bis auf die von ihm genannten denke ich.

*Und jetzt aber endlich mal Schluss mit dem ganzen Kram hier!*

Mach das TB ordentlich weiter, dann wirst du noch viele begeistern!
Und solche OT-Diskussionen ruinieren jedes TB. In meinem TB ist auch schon recht viel OT, aber das hier sprengt so ziemlich jeden Rahmen

Ende des Themas, weiter gehts im Text!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; ------------*

Das Licht und die Kabeln



Sooo Die letzten Tage wahren komisch. Ich hatte so was wie Fr.. Frei Freizeit. Ja durch einen Dummen Zufall und weil Nobody jemanden so richtig fertig gemacht hat hat Nobody so etwas wie ein freies Wochenende. So hab ich es endlich mal geschafft auszuschlafen. Irgendwie bekamen mir 3 h Schlaf am Tag nicht wirklich gut...
Und ich hab es geschafft mir das A Team als Film anzusehen. Und wies mir gefallen hat ? Nun ja wenn der Typ der Smith spielen soll sagt ,, Ich liebe es wenn ein Plan funktioniert " entfinde ich es als Beleidigung der alten Serie. Ich denke das sagt aus was ich über das Remake halte. Aber wenn man den Film mit ein paar Bier intus sich ansieht und über die Fehlende Story etc weg sieht ist er mal ganz nett.
So was hat Nobody noch gemacht ? 
Er hat noch einen PC neu eingerichtet Weil im Taskmanager csrrss.exe mir etwas unschön erschien...
Und nebenbei hab ich gleich noch mal mich dem Kabeln gewidmet. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zwar wollte ich die Oberflächenbeleuchtung einbauen. Also musste ich die kks ausbauen. Jaa aber irgend so ein Held hat damals als er die unten rein gelegt hat einfach irgendwo angesteckt. Und die Pumpe der Wakü  einfach mit im Kabelsalat rein geschmissen. Also hat Nobody doch mal glatt die ganze Sache raus gebaut. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dabei war er etwas ja sagen wir grob und hat da ein kleines Kabel abgerißen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 und dort den Leucht körber rausgerißen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Aber sonst ging alles supie.
Also hat Nobody mal das eine Kabel wieder eingelötet und das Leuchtelement wieder eingeschoben. (Hat keiner gesehen) Und schließlich die beiden kks unter den Radi befestigt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Aber wie die Kabel ins Case gekommen sind sag ich jetzt mal lieber nicht. Denn sonst müsste ich sagen das ich das kleine Netzteil aufgemacht habe und die Kabel abgemacht, durch die Öffnung für die Lüfter gesteckt habe und sie wieder angeschlossen habe.....
Aber es sieht gut aus. Und genau deswegen hab ich die kks gekauft und keine Flexlights genommen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber nun hate ich den Salat da jede menge Kabel die erst in den HDD Schacht lagen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Lagen ? Lagen !!! Also da kamm Nobody doch so etwas wie eine Idee. Da sind doch die Aussparungen. Und die PCI e Blenden die da irgendwo rumgammeln...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Jaa also hat Nobody die PCI e Blenden genommen und wollte sie bei den Aussparungen rein stecken. Aber war ja klar die sind zu breit. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und da eine Diät bei Metall nicht viel Hilft nimmt man ganz locker eine Feile in der Hand und macht passend was nicht passt. Und Viola es passt. Und da gab es doch so ein Teil was Nobody nicht mehr braucht zumindest bald. Ja richtig das war die Sicht blende der Front. Also drauf mit der Blende auf den Blenden. Und ja passt. Und dann die Strom Kabel drauf gelegt und die freien Kabel mitsamt den Strom kabeln der Flexlights am Rand durchgeführt. Ja wer sagt es denn es passt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Jetzt ist so etwas wie Ordnung in den Schacht. Und ganz nebenbei könnte man sogar wieder eine HDD dort rein bauen.

Aso und der LED Spot ja der hat auch einen Treffer abbekommen.... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Übrigens hab ich ein Problem festgestellt mit meinen Programm wenn man den Bildschirm abzieht ja dann schmiert Win nach einer Weile ab Ich denke es schreibt mit der Zeit dann den Ram voll und das wars. Demzufolge muss ich da noch eine Schleife reinbasteln. Aber ich hab eine Idee. Und zwar werde ich mir 3 Bluetoth Teile besorgen. das 1. kommt an dem PC. Das 2. An dem Bildschirm. Das 3. Am Modbook. Efekt ? Ja ich kann alle miteinander verbinden und auf dem Display zugreifen. Ergo kann ich dann einen kleinen Mesanger einrichten. Stellt euch vor. Nobody hat wieder so eine sch..... Woche und spielt Prototyp wo bestimmte Zombies dann die Köpfe von bestimmten Personen haben... 

Jedenfalls ruft Freundin ESSEN. Aber Nobody hört das nicht weil er gerade einer bestimmten Person das Fliegen lehrt. Da könnte jetzt Freundin eine Nachricht schicken an dem Display und Nobody würde das sehen und kämme zu Tisch und müsste sich nicht anhören das er zu kommen hat wenn Freundin ruft...

So aber bei der Gehäuse suche jaa da komm ich nicht weiter. Entweder sind die Cases zu groß, oder zu klein oder sie gefallen nicht oder sie haben an wichtigen stellen Aussparungen wo keine Sein darf oder sie sind schlichtweg zu teuer. Also kamm Nobody auch wenn ihr ihn nun für veruckt erklärt und die Dell Mitarbeiter holt auf die Wahnsinnige Idee ein Gehäuse zu bauen... 
Das hat den Vorteil das Nobody kosten Sparen würde, Alles so bauen könnte wie er es braucht, und es zum Schluss das effektivste wäre. Jo und so wird es wohl zu 90 % ablaufen... Also Sorry ich werde dann hier woll noch länger rum spammen wenn ich nicht wieder als Lügner und was weiß ich nicht beschimpft werde.....


----------



## Schelmiii (15. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Das Licht und die Kabeln*

Sehr schön, du machst weiter^^
Die Beleuchtung sieht schon mal bisschen besser aus. Nur was mir bei den KKs nicht gefält, ist dass man die Lichtquelle direkt sieht. Wolltest du nicht mal ein Gehäuse für den oberen Radi machen? Da könntest du Milchglas bzw Rauchglas nehmen (natürlich Plexi). das würde dann das Licht schön vermischen. Das Bild von der Sicht von oben sieht auf jeden Fall schonmal geil aus(vorallem weil man die KKs nicht sieht). Eben voll Aurora^^
Ich raff nicht ganz, was du mit den PCI Blenden machen wolltest/gemacht hast. Kannst du das nochmal erklären? Auf jeden Fall uss ich sagen, das den Case im MoboBereich sehr aufgeräumt aussieht (zuminsest auf den Bildern die du oben gepostet hast.
Mach weiter so!


----------



## Timmynator (15. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Das Licht und die Kabeln*

Hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, dass du dir (auf irgend eine Weise) ein Gehäuse von Dell kommen lässt? Haben die nicht proprietäre Formfaktoren bei denen man wieder die Hälfte umbauen muss, bevor man etwas "normales" hineinbekommt?


----------



## Schelmiii (15. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Das Licht und die Kabeln*

Ahja, hab ich ganz vergessen. Casecon ftw^^ (nur ob man da Geld spart?). Das mit Dell versteht man auch nur ansatzweise nach dem 5 mal lesen. Aber Kommata und sowas waren ja eine Schwäche von Nobody. Sprich, so könnte es wohl mit Kommata heißen (und verbesserter Ortographie):

Also kam Nobody, auch wenn ihr ihn nun für verrückt erklärt und die Dell Mitarbeiter holt, auf die wahnsinnige Idee, ein Gehäuse zu bauen...

Allerdings verstehe ich das mit den DellMitarbeitern nicht. Nobody, erklär mal bidde, damit wir lachen können


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Das Licht und die Kabeln*

Also Es kommen seitliche Blenden an den Radi ja. Und die sind aus Plexi. Aber da auch die Graka abdeckung aus Plexi sein wird hab ich mir überlegt das ich beides zusammen beim Plexi men in auftrag gebe. Und da ich die Graka noch abmessen müsste und den Pleximen noch nicht gefragt habe ist auch noch keine Blende dran. Und deshalb sieht man die kks noch. Aber da ich die Grakaabdeckung bald mit machen will. Kommt eben bald auch die Blenden ran wo man die kks nicht mehr sieht. 

Also keine Sorge ist alles schon durchdacht.
Das ganze soll dann so aussehen. Das Blaue ist das Plexi. Aber die Kanten sind dann gerade.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wie gesagt erst muss ich noch die Graka abdeckung planen und sie dem Pleximen geben. Und den sehe ich immer am Freitag.

Und @ Timmynator nein das hast du Falsch verstanden die Dell Mitarbeiter werden mich, wenn ich so weiter mache irgendwann holen. Lies dir einfach mal das durch dann weist du was ich meine...
So im unteren Abschnitt. Ich hoffe das zählt jetzt nicht wieder als Werbung wenn ich in mein altes Tagebuch verlinke.
Und ja zeichensetzung is nicht so meine Stärke. Aber wie war das ? Aso leichte Rechtschreibschwäche hat der Nobody.....


----------



## Xyrian (15. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Das Licht und die Kabeln*

Das blaugrün ist der Wahnsinn... sieht das auch in echt so aus oder kommt das nur auf den Bildern so toll? 

Gruß


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Das Licht und die Kabeln*

Das ist so, Bearbeiten tu ich die Bilder nicht. Das einzige ist das das Grün teilweise nicht ganz so gut raus kommt.  Aber ansonsten sieht es genau so mit der Farbverteilung etc aus.


----------



## Black_PC (15. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Das Licht und die Kabeln*

Schönes Update, freut mich, dass du weitermachst, auf jeden Fall, sieht das mit der KK, unterm Radi, echt klasse aus 
Ich frag mich, wie es mit Blende aussieht, aber du nimmst dann schon trotzdem, so milchiges Plexi oder ?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Das Licht und die Kabeln*

Jo ich nehm Plexi. Und um den Stil zu wahren wird es Schwarz lackiert wie schon das andere.

Ganz vergessen hab ich noch die Frage von schelmi.



> Ich raff nicht ganz, was du mit den PCI Blenden machen wolltest/gemacht  hast. Kannst du das nochmal erklären? Auf jeden Fall uss ich sagen, das  den Case im MoboBereich sehr aufgeräumt aussieht (zuminsest auf den  Bildern die du oben gepostet hast.



Ich hab die PCI blenden Genutzt als Auflage für eine kleine Platte. Diese PCI Blenden hab ich an den aussparungen durchgesteckt (under den schaltern)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 (nachdem ich sie gefeilt hatte)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Und auf ihnen die kleine Platte gesetzt. (Die blenden sitzen übrigens gerade drinne. Hier hatte nur noch die eine Halterung blockiert bis ich sie entfernt hatte.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Und der efekt ist das die Kabel nun nicht mehr nach unten Fallen können und so den Luftstrom behindern.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 So steht unten am Boden im HDD schacht faktisch nur noch die Pumpe und ein 24 V anschluss zum Testen.

So wie die bilder oben aussehen so ist es auch zz (noch) Und die beleuchtung ist schon seit dem letzeten Update so. Ebenso wie die Kabel etc. Der Kabelsalat ist jetzt nur noch hinter der Blende wo man ihn nicht sieht und dort wo ich zuletzt gebaut habe.

Zum Casecon.

Solange ich kein anderes Gehäuse finde wo ich sage ,,dat iss es" Wird der denke ich gemacht. Das gute ist das ich viele kenne die mir noch etwas schulden. Also sollte es kein Problem sein an etwas Metall zu kommen. Ocer ich nehme eine Metall Holz Mischung, Mal sehen. Ich habe mir das Sketch up runtergeladen. Ich werde mich also demnäcst an die entwürfe machen. 

Aber ihr könnt wenn ihr wollt mir immer noch Hinweise zu gehäusen schicken. Denn wie gesagt sobald ich eins sehe und noch nicht angefangen habe mit caseconieren dann nehm ich das. Aber so richtig hab ich keins gefunden.

Übrigens heute bei meinen schwiegerEltern gewesen. 
komme so im PC zimmer rein weil ich an ihren PC musste zwegs Netzwerk Einrichtung (die sahen wie Praktisch so ein Netzwerk ist).
Jedenfalls; 
Nobody ; *schnüfel schnüfel* was richt hier so komisch
Schwiegermutter; keine Ahnung der PC das richt schon länger so.
Nobody; Aha ? Und so das da vlt was defekt sein kann ?
Schwiegermutter; Ach der geht doch noch (setzt sich am PC)
PC; biep biep paf (es raucht noch etwas und er geht aus)
Nobody; hmmm ja ich denke der geht noch sehr gut.
Schwiegermutter; Äh was ?
Nobody; Naja die eingebaute schutz funktion vor ungewünschten Zugriff läuft doch 
Schwiegermutter; Häää das Teil ist jetzt schrott oder ?
Nobody; Ja richtig aber hey zumindest weist du das die interne schutz Funktion geht.
Schwiegermutter raft nicht ganz was ich meinte.
Schwiegervater kommt rein; Wasn hier los ? 
Nobody; och nichts der PC hat sich gerade geschützt indem er sich in Rauch aufgelöst hat.
Schwiegervater; hää
Nobody naja er hat sich geschützt um nicht auf solche Abstoßenden, wiederwertigen, Computer und Menschenverachtenden seiten wie [hier könnt ihr euch eine Seite rein denken die auschlieslich mit schuhe handelt...] gehen zu müssen.
Schwiegermutter protestiert lautstark
Schwiegervater dugt sich lachend weg
Freundin kamm gerade rein und sagt; Hmm na dann müssten unsere PCs daheim ja ewig langsamm sein.
Nobody; Warum ?
Freundin naja die sind doch meist nur auf solchen langweiligen Seiten wie pcgh usw unterwegs da schlafen die doch ein ...
Schwiegermutter dugt sich lachend weg
Schwiegervater lacht auch etwas
Nobody fällt nichts mehr ein.....

Naja das Board ist dort abgeraucht. So ein kleiner Wiederstand sah nicht mehr ganz so frisch aus...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War aber auch nur ein altes uralt Board. Schätze da kommt bald auf mich drauf zu irgendwo nen Office PC zu organiesieren.


----------



## Schelmiii (15. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Das Licht und die Kabeln*

Jetzt kapier ich des. Gute Idee die Kabel in den 5,25" Slots unterzubringen und zu verstecken. Zum Thema Casecon. Da muss man echt alles sehr sorgfälltig planen. Ich denke, dass vorallem so kleine Details arg ins Geld gehen werden und sich das schön summieren kann. Zum Beispiel, wie willst du das Mainboard befestigen? Entweder du nimmst ein Mainboard Tray aus nem Gehäuse raus oder du kaufst Gewindeschneider(die recht teuer sind). Dann wie befestigst du die verschiedenen Teile miteinander? Bei Kleber muss man seeehr sorgfälltig arbeiten außerdem kann man dan später die Teile nichtmehr ausseinander nehmen. Verschraubt man alle, sieht es top as, doch schöne Schrauben sind wieder teuer. Usw....

Ich will dir auf keinen Fall davon abraten nen Casecon zu bauen. Im Gegenteil, es wär echt was geiles, Casecons sind immer cool. Ich will dich nur darauf aufmerksam machen, dass du keines wegs Geld sparst gegenüber nem normalen gehäuse (jaja, die Herrsteller ham sich schon so viele dinge ausgedacht, die einem erst beim Gehäuse selbst bauen auffallen^^). Du musst schon mit erheblichen versteckten Kosten rechnen. Und alles in allem wird der Casecon mindestens (wenns was gscheites werden soll) soviel wie dein 50 bis max 80€ Budget gehäuse kosten.


----------



## Pagz (15. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Das Licht und die Kabeln*

Sieht wircklich gut aus. Wird immer auroriger
Wenn dir das Grün noch zu wenig ist, könntest du ja am Boden noch ein paar Grüne LEDs einbauen. AM boden wirkt der Pc ein bisschen farblos und dadurch könntest du auch so eine Art Grüne Aura erzeugen, musst die Lichter halt nur geschickt positionieren.
Und ich finde milchiges Glas eigentlich keine schlechte Idee, bei schwarzem Glas hätte ich halt ein bisschen Angst, dass es zu sehr abdunkelt und die ganze Atmosohäre zerstört. Na ja musst am Ende du wissen, vielleicht gefällts dir ja auch ein bisschen dunkler
Edit: Dort mein ich


----------



## L.B. (15. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Das Licht und die Kabeln*

Wenn du ein CaseCon bauen möchtest, musst du sehr sorgfältig planen. Ich weiß, wovon ich spreche, ich plane schon seit über 2 Monaten mein Gehäuse und bin noch immer nicht fertig. Was die Kosten angeht, hat Schelmiii ganz recht, 400€ solltest du mindestens einplanen. 
Trotzdem macht es natürlich riesigen Spaß etwas ganz selbst zu bauen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Das Licht und die Kabeln*

Ja für unten hab ich schon noch was. Ich muss nur das Flexlight etwas in der Position ändern und schon ist es grünner. 

Auserdem hab ich noch nen paar LEDs rum liegen.

@ Caseconieren. Noch besteht eine Chance das ich es lasse. Aber nur wenn ich ein gehäuse finde was passt. Ich bin bei MF ca bis zur hälfte durch die Herrstreller durchgegangen hab aber noch nichts gefunden. Irgendetwas ist immer nicht richtig. Anscheinend ist es zu schwer ein normales case her zu stellen was keine Lüfter auf den Deckel hat, Das NT unten ist, Und bis 60 € kostet.
Jedenfalls solltet ihr nicht denken das kein Werkzeug da ist... 

Gewinde Schneider hab ich alle die es gibt. Selbst edelstahl gewinde schneider sind kein Problem. Flex und Stichsäge liegen auch rum. Genau wie 3 verschiedene Bohr Maschinen. Metall Kleber hab ich auch da.
Bei den größeren gerät ist es etwas schwieriger. Aber Lasern oder schweißen ist auch kein Problem aber dauert eben ein zwei Tage bis ich die Maschienen da habe. 
Weiterhin ist ein Kumpel Meister in einer Metallbude. Also komm ich auch an solche netten geschichten wie Bandsägen etc. Und Holz ? Auch kein Problem. Nicht nur das ich auch dafür alles mögliche da hab nein mein Opa hat den Meister in Holzsachen. Und er kennt jde Menge Leute. Also Solten Maschienen kein Problem sein. Auch an mir liegt es nicht. Ich hab schweiß schein etc auch.

Das was vlt ein zwei € kosten könnte währe das Material. Aber da kann man acu etwas machen. Ich hätte zb von den Lustigen Baumarkt aus den Fernsehen (Kettensäge meets Kuh) einen 100 € Gutschein rumliegen...
Und mit der richtigen Planung sollte es kein Problem sein. Sketchup läuft schon und AutoCatt hab ich auch rumliegen. Auserdem hab ich noch Dobe Photoshop Instaliert.

So und ein Gehäuse als Ersatzteil Lager hab ich da. 
Das Board kann man zb mit einen Klick verfahren einfach wo einrasten.

Was das für eine Aktion wird kann ich mir vorstellen. Ich verfolge das Tagebuch von LB schon seit beginn. Und auch wenn ich zz nicht so viel Zeit der Woche über habe. Denke ich wird sich das vlt irgendwann wieder bessern. (Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.) Und ich bin Nobody, meine unüblichen Mittel und wege sollten denke ich bekannt sein. 

edite das was am nächsten ran kommt ist das. Aber auch nicht zu 100 %


----------



## L.B. (15. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Das Licht und die Kabeln*

Unter diesen Umständen steht dem CasCon natürlich nichts mehr im Weg. Gutes Werkzeug ist halt das Allerwichtigste.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (15. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Das Licht und die Kabeln*

Sag mir wo du wohsnt brauche nochwas Werkzeug 
Ich würde eim casecon machen  !
Aber dafür brauchst du aufjedenfall eine Stanbohrmaschine mit einer guten Rundlaufgenauigkeit


----------



## Black_PC (16. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Das Licht und die Kabeln*

Also wenn du nciht das richtige Case findest und du das nötige Werkzeug hast, dann solltest, du finde ich auf jeden Fall ein Casecon machen, da es nicht so viele machen, es ist so, wie du es brauchst und es dir vorstellst , außerdem, wenn du ein Case so anpasst, dass es so ist wie du willst, steckst du auch einiges an Geld rein.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Das Licht und die Kabeln*

@ L.B. jo Wenn etwas fehlen sollte hab ich ja alle Alternativen noch offen mir das Fehlende Teil zu Organiesieren. Ich hab mal etwa nachgeharkt; Ständerbohrmaschiene, Fräser, Drehmaschiene und Schweiß Gerät hätte ich falls ich es benötige innerhalb von 3 Tagen zur Verfügung.
Einzig den Laser müsste ich eine Woche Warten. 
Wasserstrahlschneiden und Plasma schneiden währe auch möglich aber da muss ich etwas länger warten.
Wenn ich etwas Schmieden müsste währe das mit einen Anruf getan.

@ Der kleine Jayson Na ich wohn in Nobody Village  Aber etwas fehlt mir komplett. Aber ich denke bei der schweren Maschinerie fällt das nicht auf. Ein Dremel.

@ Black_PC Ich habe jetzt ca die Hälfte der Cases durch und nicht das richtige gefunden. Dabei war schon Lianli und ähnliche. Aber entweder waren sie zu teuer, zu groß, zu klein oder hatten sinnlose aufbauten etc. 

Ich habe mir schon mal in einer freien Minute geschaut was so nötig währe. 

1. Der Radi müsste auf den Dach Montierbar sein. Deshalb wird er in den Deckel eingelassen.

2. Ein guter Airflow währe wichtig. also müssen in der Front So 2 Lüfter verbaut werden. So 2 140 er die Leise sind oder so. Hinten müssten dann auch noch einer Rein.

3. Das Board müsste höher liegen als der Rest so das die Kabel verschwiden können. Dazu kommt eine Blende auf der höhe des Boards wo die Kabel darunter leigen.

4. Das Netzteil liegt unter dem Board. Dort kommt auch ddie Pumpe  rein etc. 

5. Window muss sein.

6. Die bleuchtung bekommt ihre eigenen Blenden etc 

Von den Masen her denke ich so ein zwischen Ding zwischen midi und big Tower. Also 45 CM Hoch da die derzeitige höhe Vollkommen ausreicht. Tiefe 55 cm womit dann das unterbringen aller Kabel etc kein Problem mehr ist. 
Und die Breite wird 20 CM betragen. Da auch die in Ordnung geht.

Anschlussteschnisch wird so forn 2 mal USB zu finden sein sowie ein Cardreader. Mehr brauch ich nicht. 

Farbe ist wie üblich Schwarz. Und dann gibt es so nette Features wie ein Festplatten Port, Stick ablage, Ausfahrbaches Fach für kleinigkeiten, Kabel Führungen. Schalter welche beleuchtet sind kommen auch.

Wegen dem genauen Material müsste ich erstmal sehen was da so zu holen ist. 

Auch die Form da bin ich noch am Überlegen. wenn ich sowas mache denke ich wird es etwas relativ normales sein mit dem ein oder anderen Hin schauer.


----------



## L.B. (16. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Das Licht und die Kabeln*

Mit den Mitteln, die dir zur Verfügung stehen, könntest du auch eine Raumfähre bauen.  

So ein CasCon ist auch echt praktisch, da man alles, was man haben will, einbaut und Dinge, die ansonsten immer stören, lässt man einfach weg. So zum Beispiel habe ich mir heute gedacht, dass ich 9 Slots auf der Rückseite benötige, also habe ich sie einfach eingeplant.


----------



## Own3r (16. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Das Licht und die Kabeln*



L.B. schrieb:


> Mit den Mitteln, die dir zur Verfügung stehen, könntest du auch eine Raumfähre bauen.



Das glaube ich auch !


----------



## M@rs (16. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Das Licht und die Kabeln*

naja da für bräuchte er dann noch etwas titan und platin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Das Licht und die Kabeln*

Und mars drift es auf dem Punkt... Mir fehlt noch das Material und ein genauer Plan. Und das ist die schuld der Tatsache das ich nicht so richtig zeit habe.


----------



## stephan-as-ice (16. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Das Licht und die Kabeln*

Genial die Kiste! 
Abo X


----------



## Black_PC (17. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Das Licht und die Kabeln*

Das mit dem Werkzeug ist echt beeindruckend, was ud hast oder wo du dran kommst.

Das hört sich für mich so an,als würde das Projekt Casecon, auf jeden Fall geplant werde !?

Also wenn du den Aufbau, halt fürs Mianboard, so machst, die in jedem normalen PC, dann solltest du das Case breiter machen, als die meisten sind, denn dann kannst du besser die Kabel hinterm Mainboard verstecken.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Das Licht und die Kabeln*

Also wenn ich kein Case finde und ich das mit dem Material klären kann ist es kein Problem. Das Material werd ich denke ich von meinen Vater besorgen lassen weil er genug leute kennt. Wenn das nicht geht werde ich zum May Schmied gehen  Der macht das schon.

Aber ob ich so eine Breite brauch ? Schlieslich hab ich keine Luftkühler mehr das breiteste ist die Graka und ich hab ca 4 CM Platz zur Wand bei mienen Case. Hier sind es also dann 9 CM zwischen Graka und Plexi.

So ich hab mal ein wenig sketch up gemacht. Und sorry das ist meine 1. Zeichnung mit dem Zeug dementsprechend sieht es auch aus.
Oben kommt der Radi rein und hinten Muss ich noch den kleinen Radi einbauen. Es ist erst der grob entwurf und ich werde auf ihm immer weiter aufbauen.



Hinten werde ich noch den kleinen Radi verbauen. Unten ist das Netzteil und die Pumpe untergebracht. Und die Löcher auf der midi Platte sind für die Schläuche (klein) und einmal für die Kabel.


----------



## hirschi-94 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Erste Entwürfe des Casecons*

Hi Nobody,

schöner Entwurf 

Aber achte darauf, dass du hinterm Mainboard Tray Kabel verlegen kannst.


----------



## Black_PC (17. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Erste Entwürfe des Casecons*

Wirklich ein schicker Entwurf



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Hi Nobody,
> 
> schöner Entwurf
> 
> Aber achte darauf, dass du hinterm Mainboard Tray Kabel verlegen kannst.



Genau das hab ich gemeint.


----------



## Schelmiii (17. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Erste Entwürfe des Casecons*

Als ich deinen Entwurf das erste mal gesehen hab, musst ich sofort an das gehäuse denken:
http://www.hardwarelogic.com/articl...C-A70B/Lian-Li_PC_A70B_Case_Built_Quarter.jpg

Vom Aufbau her find ichs gut, nur ich würde mir überlegen, ob ich den 120 Radi verbauen würde und nicht lieber einen 240/280 an die Stelle, wo die Laufwerksschächte sind. Weil son 120 Radi find ich immer en bisschen poplich. Vorallem wenns ein edler und monströser Mod sein soll. Ich mein wenn du den verkaufst steckste vllt 10€ mehr rein und hast nen größeren. Und den 120 hattest du ja nur aufgrund magelnden Platzes.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Erste Entwürfe des Casecons*

Ja das wird auch so gemacht. Das board ist ja auch noch nicht trinne. Aber Die bohrung. Und die liegt hinter dem Board. Ich denke 6 CM für die Kabel sollten reichen. Morgen mach ich dann das Board rein und die Verschlauchung. Auserdem noch die Verkabelung und den Radi so das mir vlt kleine bugs auffallen. 

Aber die Einkaufsliste wächst schon mal. 

3 - 4 140 er Lüfter
1 Kartreader
3 Wipschalter
2 mal Bluetoth
2 mal Schalter für ein und reset.

Naja einwenig wird aus den alten noch recykelt. 

Aber was mir noch kopf zerbrechen bereitet ist die Front. Ad bin ich noch am knobeln.

edite für schnelleren schelmi; Ja das Case hab ich erstmal für die grob entwürfe nach dem lianli genommen. Aber nur vorerst. Die Front etc wird noch geändert. Und wegen den Radi muss ich erstmal sehen aber Platz habe ich ja also vlt mach ich es auch so.


----------



## Black_PC (17. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Erste Entwürfe des Casecons*

Wie L.B. schon gesgat, hat die Planung dauert lange und muss auch sorgfältig sein.


----------



## Schelmiii (17. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Erste Entwürfe des Casecons*

Ja, du musst schon dazu sagen das du das Modell aus dem Internet hast. Wär ja schon en bissle gemein für den Autor, wenn sein Model einfach geklau. Des Model hab ich auch grad im Inet gefunden^^ Auf jeden fall eine gute Wahl, nur an deiner Stelle würd ich des Gehäuse komplett selbst in Sketchup machen. Nicht wegen urheberrecht und so nem Kram, sonder wenn du jedes Teil und Detail selbst konstruierst, machst du dir auch schonmal gedanken, wie du es selbst in Realität umsetzten willst und vorallem kannst. Wenn du einfach so eins aus em inet holst, denkt man über kleine aber feine Sachen gar nicht nach und beim Bauen gibst dann das böse erwachen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Erste Entwürfe des Casecons*

Ja das weiß ich und ich plane auch sorgfältig. Irgendwann kommen auch die neuen entwürfe dann mit dem 2. Radi drausen. Und irgendwann auch die mit den extras. 

Und wenn einmal das ganze system steht rechne ich mal nach was alles gekostet hat und ob nicht das lian li das im groben Pate gestanden hat besser gewessen währe. Aber ich denke nicht da es leider viel zu groß ist.

edite Was meinst du ? das sieht doch jeder das es gemalt wurde und die Form ist nur angelegt an Dem lianli. Mehr aber auch nicht.
Und gemalt hab ichs selber wie soll ich auch Bilder einfügen. strg v geht nicht in dem Programm.


----------



## Schelmiii (17. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Erste Entwürfe des Casecons*

Also wenn du wenig Platz für dein Gehäuse hast, dann is blöd, aber wenn du genug Platzt hast, wieso nicht ein großes?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Erste Entwürfe des Casecons*

Das geht nicht weil ich es neben dem Server stehen habe. Auserdem kann ich es nicht so hoch machen weil sonst die Tischplatte die Abluft plockieren würde.

Wo hast du das Case gefunden ? Ich hab gegogelt aber finde immer nur die orginal Bilder. Und gemald finde ich nichts. Und ich hab versucht etwas mit Bildern rein zu machen direkt über sketch und das geht auch nicht. Das geht nur wenn ich nen screen von sketch mache und dann mit Photoshop ein richtiges bild rein mache. Aber das kann ich wieder nicht bearbeiten. Und reale Bilder kann ich auch nicht bearbeiten.


----------



## Schelmiii (17. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Erste Entwürfe des Casecons*

Gib einfach in google ein lian li a70b sketchup
dann führt der 4. oder 5. Link zu der Google 3d Galerie, wo man sich es runterladen kann.
Hier der Link


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Erste Entwürfe des Casecons*

Is jetzt nicht war oder ? mist da hab ich mir ein Case zusammengemald nach einem Vorbild. Und dann gibt es das schon so ähnlich. Aber wie hat der die ganzen Bilder rein bekommen das kann man sogar bearbeiten.  

Ich raf das nicht. Also alles wieder auf Anfang jetzt muss ich nochmal anfangen. 

Aber gut zu wissen das es Vorlagen für sketch gibt. 

Das ist aber etwas anders. Dort sind schon Wakü etc drin. Und wenn ich etwas ändern will dann löscht es gleich mal fast das ganze bild.

Aber denoch man könnte denken das ich es geklaut hätte und so etwas wiederspricht meiner Auffassung und ich bin kein kleiner dreckiger Dieb  also noch mal. 

Danke für den Hinweis schelmii


----------



## Schelmiii (17. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Erste Entwürfe des Casecons*

Gut gut, deswegen hab ich auch erstmal eine Unterstellung unterlassen. Wie man sieht hat sich meine defensive taktik mal wieder bewert^^
Und hab ich des richtig verstanden, dass du deine Vorlage nicht mit Sketchup sondern mit nem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm gemacht hast? Das wär echt Pech...
Und was meinst du mit: wie hat der die ganzen bilder da rein bekommen? Wenn du das meinst was ich aus deiner Frage herrauslesen kann, dann ist die Antort: Es gibt ne option in Sketchup, da kan man die oberflächen mit ner Farbe anmalen. Und da kann man auch eigene Bilder importieren. Ich hoff das die Antwort auf deine Frage passt und wenn ja auch hilft


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Erste Entwürfe des Casecons*

Ich hatte mir gestern sketchup runtergeladen und damit etwas probiert. heute hab ich dann angefangen zu malen. Zuvor hatte ich mir noch ein gehäuse gesucht was mir gefällt eal was es kostet damit ich ein Vorblid habe. Naja und dann hab ich los gemald. Immer der reihe nach und mit der zeit hab ich dann die ganzen dinge heraus bekommen wie man Räümliche Objekte macht, das man die Lüfter hinbekommt indem man kleine Dreiecke malt und die Kopiert etc. Naja und so ist es entstanden.

Das Bild von der Steuerung hab ich mit Photoshop rein kopiert ebenso wie ein paar andere Dinge weil ich die nicht hin bekommen habe. Ich hatte ein Screen gemacht den in Photoshop rein gemacht und dann ein Bild von der Steerung und dem was noch gefehlt hat rein kopiert und ausgerichtet etc. Es sit also im Grunde ein Sketchup/Photoshop/Paint Bild.

Aber so richtig eine Vorlage geht ncht da ich alle Google Programme mit einer Firewall dierekt nach der instalation an den Internet zugriff behintere. Das liegt daran weil ich den Brüdern nicht draue.

Aber das hilft alles nicht. Wenn es schon so etwas gibt was zumindest ähnlich aussieht dann muss es hier raus. Aber wiso hat einer ein Case gemald ? Ich versteh das nicht da ist auch nur ne Wakü drinn und nur ein kleiner radi an der Seite  Naja ich muss dann mal wieder alles neu malen und ein wenig um ändern hoffentlich gibt es nicht noch mehr die so etwas gemald haben was ähnlich aussieht.


----------



## kero81 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Erste Entwürfe des Casecons*

Wo ist denn dein Bild Nobody? bin ich der einzige der das nicht sieht???


----------



## Schelmiii (17. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Erste Entwürfe des Casecons*

Mittlerweile sehe ich es auch nichtmehr


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Erste Entwürfe des Casecons*

Ich hab es mit absicht raus genommen da es ähnlichkeiten mit einer Vorlage hatte. Und das niemand mir Vorwerfen kann das ich nur stehle hab ich es raus genommen und fertig. heute geht es wieder Online wenn es abgeändert ist. Es hatte Ähnlichkeiten mit dem case was schelmii gezeigt hatte. Und dummerweise gab es eine Vorlage was ich nicht gewusst habe das es überhaubt so etwas gibt.


----------



## Schelmiii (18. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Erste Entwürfe des Casecons*

Hut ab für diese Aktion


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Erste Entwürfe des Casecons*

Warum das ? 

Ich hätte mich besser informieren sollen das es Vorlagen gibt für sketch up. Und auch wenn es Zufall ist kann ich es so nicht lassen und werde alles neu malen und gleich meine Änderungen rein nehmen. Dadurch muss ich alles noch mal malen aber diesmal weiß ich wie es geht und es hat keine Ähnlichkeit mehr.. Da wird es auch schneller gehen denke ich. Und jetzt hab ich mehr übung mit Sketch up 

Aber ich raf immer noch nicht wiso einer ein Case malt nur wegen einer Wakü.... 
Und es auch noch als vorlage speichert. So was kann auch nur mir wieder passieren. 

Naja wenn ich @ home bin gehts los mal sehen ob ichs heute noch schaffe.

Also nochmal sorry ich wusste nicht das es Vorlagen für sketch up gibt und auch nicht das schon einmal einer so etwas gemald hatte was auch noch so ähnlich wie meins aus sieht.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Erste Entwürfe des Casecons*

So wie ich gesagt habe heute kommen dieEntwürfe die ich erneuert habe. Ich hoffe das so etwas wieder keiner aus langeweile reingestellt hat. Aber so ungefähr stell ich mir das vor und habe auch schon Probleme endeckt. So wird es mit einen 2x 120er Radi Probleme geben und Der Festplattenkäfig wird wo anders hin müssen da er dort den Airflow stört. Und Wegen dem muss ich mir sowieso was ausknobeln da 2 140 er Lüfter luft rein schaufeln und 5 wieder raus. Und das ist etwas ungleich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hirschi-94 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Erste Entwürfe des Casecons*

Eine echt tolle Zeichnung,

aber wieso ein 240er Radi im Heck?


PS: Gratulation zu 50k Hits


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Erste Entwürfe des Casecons*

Ja meine 2.innerhalb von 3 Tagen.... Und wehe einer hat so etwas schon einmal gemald.

Der Radi wird der ersatz für den 1 x 120er der jetzt hinten dran am jetzigen Case hängt. Deswegen weil mir die Temps nur mit dem 3 x 140 er zu hoch wahren zumindest von der CPU. 

Ich plane es so; entweder bring ich den 120 er noch wo unter oder ich verkaufe ihn.

Und wer weiß vlt bekomm ich so nun die CPU immer unter 30 ° wenn sie @ 3,75 Ghz bei 1,35 V läuft. Achja die kleinen grünen Kreise sind LEDs


----------



## hirschi-94 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Erste Entwürfe des Casecons*

Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt schwer vorstellen, dass die Temp der CPU zu hoch ist.
Wie hoch ist die Temp im IDLE und @Prime? 

Ist der Anpressdruck des Kühlers etwa zu hoch? (ein zu hoher Anpressdruck wirkt sich tlw. negativ auf die Temp aus.)


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Erste Entwürfe des Casecons*

Die idle schwankt aber liegt so bei 33 - 34 ° bei so ungefähr 27 ° Raumtemperatur. Genauer gesagt liegt die CPU Temp im idle 5 ° über die Raum Temperatur. Mit Prime komm ich so auf 48 °50 ° sehe ich sehr selten und das Höchste waren 54 ° Aber die Lüfter laufen alle auf volle Drehungen.

Beim anpressdruck muss ich passen das hab ich nicht mit dem Drehmoment Schlüssel gemacht. Aber die Schrauben sind gleich stark angezogen.

Ich denke es liegt an dem Slim des Radies da der Andere nicht Slim doppelt so hoch ist und so eine Doppelte abgabe Fläche hat.


----------



## Pagz (18. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Erste Entwürfe des Casecons*

Äh und was genau ist an den Werten schlecht?


----------



## hirschi-94 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Erste Entwürfe des Casecons*

Hmm...

Hast du die Schrauben des Kühlers bis zum Anschlag fest gedreht?

Wenn ja mach es am besten so wie es in der Anleitung steht.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Erste Entwürfe des Casecons*

Nee hab ich nicht. Ich hab sie ähmmm weis nicht ich sag mal nicht zu locker und nicht zu straf für mein entfinden eingeschraubt. Ich kann sie aber auch mal etwas lockerer schreuben. Aber irgendwie hab ichimmer das gefühl das etwas nicht stimmt. Zumal die Graka im idle bei 33 ° liegt und unter Furmark so bei 55 - 60 °.

Aber nach dem Case Con werden wir mehr wissen. Ich bin mitlerweile so weit das ich die Platten unter der Midi Plate bastele und dort ein extra Lüfter rein setze.


----------



## Th3 GhOst (18. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Erste Entwürfe des Casecons*

Also deine Planung is net schlecht und ne schicke zeichung is des auch (habs selber mal versucht war aber fürn allerwertesten xD).
Aber versuch doch vll den 240 Radi in der Front unterzu bringen.
Dann hängt der nicht da hinten so rum ^^
Wegen der Festplatte:
Hol dir dafür vllt n kühler, z.b. scythe himuro is gut, und den packste dann in den Laufwerks schacht.
Problem mit dem Festplatten Käfig gelöst xD
Naja auser du hast 3 HDDs oder so ^^"
Den WaKü Kreislauf kannste dann so machen das das warme wasser zuerst in den großen radi geht und dann in den kleinen vorne.
Dann geht die meiste warme luft direkt oben raus und heizt das system dann nicht auf.
Also so will ich das dann zumindest mal machen.

gruß
Th3 GhOst


----------



## Schelmiii (18. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Erste Entwürfe des Casecons*

Kurze zwischen Frage. Die Vorlage von dir ist jetzt komplett selbst gemacht mit sketchup. Wenn ja, sieht top aus. Kannst dus mal als Datei hochladen, dass man es sich auch 3d anschauen kann und eventuell "Verbesserungen" vornehmen kann? Und so wie ich das sehe läuft der CaseCon auch unter dem projelktnamen Aurora, oder? (grüne LEDs und so)
Was ich etwas zu bemängeln habe, was aber wohl eher geschmacksache ist. Für mich sieht der CaseCon zu arg nach normalem Gehäuse aus. Sprich, wenn man schon die Mittel und die Möglichkeit hat, nen CaseCon zu machen, dann kann man ja gleich was verrücktes und zugleich innovatives verwirklichen, eben nicht o815 Gehäuse. Auf der anderen seite, willst du ja nur mehr oder weniger ein Gehäuse nach deinen Vorstellungen. Und das ist nunmal ein normales Gehäuse. Aber wie gesagt, geschmacksache.


----------



## nyso (18. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Erste Entwürfe des Casecons*

Irgendwie hat Schelmiii recht, Aurora muss rund sein^^ Da lass dir mal nen bissl was einfallen

Genau genommen müsste das Projekt ja eigentlich auch rot sein, denn Aurora heißt Morgenröte^^

Ich muss es wissen, immerhin heißt meine kleinste Maya Aurora S.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Erste Entwürfe des Casecons*

Ja der Casecon läuft unter dem namen Aurora.

Den 240er radi in der Front ? eher unpraktisch da von dort die kühle luft kommt.
Und festplatten hab ich dann mal 3. Eine 500 GB eine 1 TB und eine 2,5 " Aber die werde ich mit unten einbauen und dann passt es. Aber mit dem Wasser kreislauf ist ne gute idee.

Ja das Bild ist mit ketchup selber gemacht. Genau wie das erste.

Hochladen ja wenn ich wüsste wie das geht würde ich es gerne machen aber naja...

Wegen der form da soll es aber nicht zu extravagant werden. Ich lass mir da noch was einfallen.

Heute abend dazu mehr. Aber für ideen bin ich offen. Aber mehr Farben ? na ich weiß nicht ?


----------



## weizenleiche (19. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Erste Entwürfe des Casecons*

Mit welchem Proggi erstellst du die 3D Skizzen?


----------



## Schelmiii (19. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Erste Entwürfe des Casecons*

Das Programm heißt Sketchup und gibts kostenlos. Wenn man sich eine Zeit mit dem Programm beschäftigt hat, kann man schon ein paar geile Sachen zeichnen/erstellen. Es kann zwar nicht ganz mit professioneller CAD Software mithalten, aber es reicht für kleinere Anwendungen. Gibt einfach mal in Google Sketchup ein (Sketchup wurde von Google aufgekauft^^). 

Zum Thema hochladen: Du kannst doch einfach bei den Post Optionen nen Anhang dranhängen. Da geht alles, nicht nur Bilder. Bei mir im Anhang nun das eine Gehäuse, was es in der 3d Galerie zu finden gibt. Ich weiße ausdrücklich hin, dass es nicht von mir ist. Als Download ist es zu finden HIER.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black_PC (19. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Erste Entwürfe des Casecons*

Der Entwurf gefällt mir schon gut, ist halt noch ziehmlich normal, aber ich finde es auch gut.


----------



## Kampfkeks (19. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Erste Entwürfe des Casecons*

Ich denk mal so wies ausieht müsste es Sketch up sein.


----------



## nyso (19. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Erste Entwürfe des Casecons*

Ich wollte dich nur drauf hinweisen, das Aurora eigentlich die Morgenröte ist^^
Also passt grün und blau eigentlich nicht zum Namen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Erste Entwürfe des Casecons*

So also ich hab es jetzt in Rar gepackt und mal eben mit eingehangen.

@ AirKnight schelmii hat recht es ist ketschup was ich verwende.

@ Black_PC noch, du sagst es noch....

@ nyso. lies dir mal bitte das  durch. Also irgendwo passt es dann auch. Umbenenen geht nicht mehr und  auserdem gefällt es mir so besser als mit Rot. Also sry das bleibt so.  Aber etwas rot kann man unter umständen einfügen indem man vlt eine oder  zwei stellen hervor hebt. 

Ich habe nun weder einiges angepasst und auch die Platten um gebaut.

*Das gemalde Bild ist von mir selbst erstellt wurden wie auch das vorherige. Falls es zu Ähnlichkeiten mit anderen Zeichnungen kommt ist das wieder reiner Zufall und ich versichere das ich es niergends geklaut, gezogen oder geraubt habe. *


----------



## Schelmiii (19. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Erste Entwürfe des Casecons*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> @ Black_PC noch, du sagst es noch....



noch...
sehr schön es wird noch verändert
in wie weit wirst du deinen aktuellen Entwurt in Richtung Casecon und weg von 0815 Gehäuse modifizieren?


----------



## Timmynator (19. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Erste Entwürfe des Casecons*

@ nyso: Aurora kann auch Nordlicht bedeuten  Da passt es dann wieder ganz gut...

€dit: zu langsam...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Erste Entwürfe des Casecons*

Tia inwieweit ich das verändere Ich weiß es nicht. Aber L.B hat mich indirekt auf eine Idee gebracht. Wozu brauch ich 4 Laufwerksschächte ? 2 Reichen anversich doch zu oder ?

Aber was ich noch ändere ich weiß es nicht da muss ich erstmal auf andere gedanken kommen und mal wieder etwas basteln. Jaa stimmt es wird wieder ein kleines Update kommen. So Samstag oder Sonntag da ich etwas dringend ändern müsste bevor ich wieder zocke.

Aber ihr habt auch ganz gute ideen. Vlt bekommt ihr ideen ?

Und damit nicht alle ketschup instalieren müssen hier mal 2 screens von der aktuellen Version Betta 1.1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L.B. (19. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Erste Entwürfe des Casecons*

Vier Laufwerksschächte braucht wirklich kein Mensch. Bei zwei Schächten würde ja auch der HDD Käfig nach oben wandern und den Luftstrom nicht mehr behindern. 

Es sieht auf jeden Fall schon sehr gut aus.  Hast du dir denn schon Gedanken über das Material gemacht?


----------



## nyso (19. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Erste Entwürfe des Casecons*

Aurora borealis = Nordlicht
Aurora australis = Südlicht
Aurora = Morgenröte

Ist ja auch ok so, umbenennen oder rot einfügen wäre Unsinn. Ich wollte dich nur darauf hinweisen^^

Lass es blau-grün, so siehts dann am Besten aus^^


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Erste Entwürfe des Casecons*

L.B jetzt hast du mich..... Ich hab noch kein Material. Ich hatte schlicht noch keine Zeit entsprechende Strippen zu ziehen. Am liebsten währe mir Gebürstetes Aluminium in schwarz.  

Aber Die Bilder kannst du dir mal ansehen. Dort siehst du das der Laufwerk käfig nicht mehr dort ist wo er mal war sondern das ich ihn entfernt habe und die Laufwerke unter der midi Plate gesetzt habe. Aber Ein oder Zwei Laufwerksplätze werden dran glauben müssen.

Ja nyso Aurora ist bei mir aurora. Und Projekt Aurora borealis klingt komisch oder ? Das klingt Fast nach Aristogamma Borelli. Naja danke für den Hinweis. Für mein nächstes Projekt denke ich drann und suche einen anderen Wasserdichten Tittel aus.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Erste Entwürfe des Casecons*

Ich habe mal mit ein paar Leuten geredet. 

Und das war nicht ermutigend. Ich habe demzuvollge 2 Probleme. Oberstes Problem, das Material. kleine Mengen sind kein Problem. Die würde ich kostenlos bekommen. Aber solche Mengen wie ich es brauchen würde ist unmöglich das so unter der Hand zu bekommen. 

2. Problem. Bei dem ganzen Maschienenpark den ich habe. Eine Abkantbank fehlt.... Ergo müsste ich zu jemanden gehen der eine hat. Und das würde teuer werden. 

Zusammengefasst fehlen mir etwas die mittel. Um es kostengünstig zu realisieren. 

Aber ich habe eine andere möglichkeit auf bekommen. Ein kumpel will nachschauen ob er nicht ein Gehäuse rumliegen hat. Das währe dann ein altes (sehr sehr altes) aber egal. Lackieren und kleinere Matrialien zufügen ist ja kein Problem.


----------



## L.B. (21. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Erste Entwürfe des Casecons*

Ohne Abkantbank ist das natürlich unmöglich. Hast du in der Nähe keinen Metallbauer? Bleche mitnehmen (sind ja nicht so viele), Kaffeekasse auffüllen , kanten lassen.


----------



## M@rs (21. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Erste Entwürfe des Casecons*

hmm, naja also du hast laser maschiene etc. aber keiner kennt einen mit einer abkantbank? 0.o

das ist ja mal blöd.....

aber wie viel teile müsstest du den abkanten? soetwas geht ja eigentlich schnell und dürte nicht all zu viel kosten.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Erste Entwürfe des Casecons*

Pauschal gesagt währen ca 19 Teile Ab zu kanten... Große und kleine. Ich hab ja den Schmied angerufen. Habe wegen Material gefragt und gleich noch gesagt du hast doch auch ne Abkantbank. Zitat vom Schmied ,, Ne brauch ich nicht. Ich verbaue in der Regel nicht so große Bleche als das ich eine bräuchte". 
Ich hab dann nur noch gesagt ,, Was bist du für ein schmied"....
Ja und andere hab ich auch gefragt. Und keiner kennt einen der etwas hat. Und die die etwas haben werden Geld haben wollen. Ich bräuchte die Abkant Bank ja nicht nur mal kurz sondern 2 h da aus den einen Maßen sich die anderen ergeben. 

Naja und die Material kosten wo ich dachte das ich die nicht habe würde Ofiziel bei was in den 250 € liegen. Für mich währens nur 150 €. Aber da kann ich schon fast ein Gehäuse Kaufen wie ich es brauche.

Mal sehen nächste Woche wollen alle mal sehen was sie finden können. Schon das Alte würde langen. Da kann ich ja was machen da schneiden etc kein Problem ist und kleinere Mengen Blech kostenlos sind.
Aber das GEhäuse ist wie gesagt alt und es währe dann auch schon fast ein Casecon bei der Menge die gemacht werden müsste. 
Kennt ihr das Tagebuch von kero ? (Ja ich weiß nun werbe ich wieder und bin wieder der einzige der das macht usw und sofort.)
Nehmt das Gehäuse Rechnet noch 4 Jahre dazu + 24/7 einsatz in einer Werkhalle. Dann wisst ihr was es bedeutet. 
Oder ich such mir eins wo raus. (hab ein paar interessante bei Käsekönig gefunden und bastel da weiter.)

Aber erstmal nächste Woche Abwarten wer sich alles so meldet.


----------



## Schelmiii (21. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Erste Entwürfe des Casecons*

Hey,
nobody, ich stehe gerade vor der selben Frage, Casecon oder Casemod. Bei meinem Budget nur für das Gehäuse bin ich zwischen 150 und 200€. Als Gehäuse kommen hauptsächlich Lian Li Big Tower in Frage, aber die sind so teuer. Und da habe ich mir, so wie du , überlegt, ob ich mir nicht selbsts ein Gehäuse baue (Idee entstand unabhängig von deinem TB, nicht dass ich hier als Nachmacher da stehe^^). ich würde das ganze Gehäuse dann aus 1mm Alublech fertigen, dass von einem Aluprofilgerüst gehlaten wird. Nur ich kann nicht günstig an Material kommen. Nun kommst du aufeinmal mit dieser Abkantbank. Für was genau brauch ich die und kann man das nicht mit anderen Werkzeugen machen? Weil ich hab (wie du) kein Bock, mir sowas teuer zu leihen.
Naja, aufjeden Fall viel Glück bei deiner Suche nach einer günstigen Abkantbank^^
Ich verfolg dein TB mit Spannung, denn die gleichen Probleme auf die du stoßt, werde ich auch stoßen und je nachdem wie stressig das dann wird, hol ich mir dann doch ein Lian Li^^ Und mach dann einen kranken Casemod, dasas es fast schon zu nem Casecon wird


----------



## nyso (21. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Erste Entwürfe des Casecons*

1mm wird sicher zu dünn, selbst 2mm soll nicht sonderlich stabil sein. Gute Gehäuse sind aus 3-5mm Alu.


----------



## M@rs (21. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Erste Entwürfe des Casecons*

1mm blech und dan auch noch alu wird wirklich zu dünn (Glaub mir arbeite jeden tag mit metall)


----------



## 00p4tti7 (21. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Erste Entwürfe des Casecons*

Also ein Casecon ist natürlich immer schöner und so, aber wenn du jetzt schon weißt, dass du alleine Materialkosten von um die 150€ hast, dann würde ich lieber ein großes teuereres Case kaufen, denn meisetens bleibts nicht bei dem, was man sich am Anfang ausrechnet und im Endeffekt haste dann viel mehr ausgegeben, als für ein gekauftes... 
Als bester Beweis dafür ist natürlich dein "500€" PC xD


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Erste Entwürfe des Casecons*

@ Schelmiii



> (Idee entstand unabhängig von deinem TB, nicht dass ich hier als Nachmacher da stehe^^)


Jaa man muss in letzter Zeit vorsichtig sein was man so schreibt. Das wird alles auf die Goldwage gelegt....



> Nun kommst du aufeinmal mit dieser Abkantbank. Für was genau brauch ich  die und kann man das nicht mit anderen Werkzeugen machen? Weil ich hab  (wie du) kein Bock, mir sowas teuer zu leihen.


Eine Abkantbank braucht man um Das Blech Sauber zu biegen. Also um ZB Sauber einen Winkel von 90 ° hin zu bekommen. kleinere Bleche kann man mir dem Schraubstock machen. Aber für Größere Teile geht5 das nicht soo gut und wird nicht sauber genug.

Es gäbe noch die möglichkeit des anritzens. Aber das schwächt meiner Meinung nach zusehr das Material.

@ nyso und M@rs Genau 1 mm ist zu dünn. aber man kann es so machen das man erst das Case aus günstigen 5 mm blech macht was man verschraubt etc wie man es braucht. Anschliesend kann man Das Wunschmaterial (nehmen wir mal Alu an) Einfach auf die Anderen Platte aufbringen.
Schraubenlos befestigen kann man das mit 2 k Kleber oder noch besser Schraubenkleber. Ich kenne den Stoff von Montagen her. Damit haben wir Schrauben eingeklebt die besonders wichtig wahren. Aber erst kurz vor der End Abnahme. Warum ? Weil das Zeug so gehalten hat das man die Schraube nicht mehr öfnnen konnte ohne sie und das Gewinde zu zerstören.

Was ich nun mach ist wieder offen. Für das Case hab ich das Budget auf 100 € gesetzt (wehe einer erzählt das meiner Freundin) Ich schaue mal was ich nächste Woche bekomme. Vlt bekomm ich das Server Case. Oder ich nehme einen neuen oder ich bekomme noch eine Nachricht eines users hier. Ich habe ihm angeschrieben.

( der kleine Jasson hat mir etwas angeboten was ich erst abgelehnt habe aber jetzt wohl auch in betracht ziehe.) Mal sehen. 

Ich bin übrigens am Basteln also last euch überraschen heute oder Morgen gibts nen Update.

Edite für oop4tti7 Ja die 500 € stimmt ändern des Starpostes wollte ich auch noch machen.... 
Wir werden sehen was ich mache noch habe ich alles offen. Vlt gibt es noch was ganz anderes. Allerdings wird auch ein neues Case zu buche schlagen. Ich rechne für die Modifikationen schon mit 50 €....
Aber naja solange es nicht mehr wird.....
Aso ganz wichtig; Wie war dein Urlaub ?


----------



## M@rs (21. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Erste Entwürfe des Casecons*

@nobody meinst du vllt loctite? wenn ja dan muss man da aber aufpassen mit alu der verschmiert imer so blöd und ist so komisch blau...


----------



## Schelmiii (21. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Erste Entwürfe des Casecons*

Echt? 1mm is zu schwach? Weil ich hab mal zu Vergleich das Belch von nem Antec 200 genommen, da warns ungefähr 0,5 mm. Oder kann es sein das ich grad Milimeter und Zentimeter und den ganzen kram verwechsle??? Nach meiner rechung sind doch 5mm ein halber cm. Und ein halber cm ist doch schon übel fett.

Außerdem muss das ja nix tragen bei mir, des Gerüst ist ja stakr genug und der Mainboardtray kommt aus nem anderen Rechner.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Erste Entwürfe des Casecons*

Nein loctite hatten wir auch einmal eingesetzt das haben wir dann aber ganz schnell wieder sein gelassen da es manchmal zu unangenehmen Reaktionnen Kamm.
Wir verwenden anderen Stoff. Weiß aber nicht wie das heißt. Das gibts in kleinen Behältern (Creme dosen größe) Und sieht gelblich aus. Das ist neutral und hat bisher immer geklebt aber nie mit irgendetwas reagiert.

Wegen den Maßen. 1 mm für sich ist zu schwach. Aber wenn du aber mit Streben Arbeitest, also dir einen Rahmen aus 4 Kant Profilen Baust und darauf die Bleche Setzt reicht das zu.


----------



## Schelmiii (21. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Erste Entwürfe des Casecons*

Eben, mit den 4 Kant dingern (wenn das die sind, die ich mir grad vorstell) wollt ich den Rahmen machen und mit dem Blech die Wände. Aber ich wollt schon was solides machen. Aber ich kanns mir echt nicht vorstellen, wie ein Gehäuse mit 5 mm Metall aussieht. Dann ne andere frage, was is den so des billigste metall in agen wir mal 3 mm stärke, was sich gut verarbeiten lässt? 


Ps.: Bis zu welcher Materialstärke braucht man keine Abkantbank? wenn 1 mm so dünn sei, dann kann man das ja mit dem Schraubstock machen.


----------



## M@rs (21. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Erste Entwürfe des Casecons*

bliigste blech ist ganz normales stahlblech


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Erste Entwürfe des Casecons*

Es kommt nicht auf der Dicke an sondern auf die Größe. Bei kleinen Teilen braucht man nur einen Schraubstock und etwas gefühl. Aber wenn die teile größer sind dann ist mit schraubstock eine Saubere und gerade Kante unmöglich.

Und nun UPDATE; Gewalttätiger Modder

Heute hat Nobody seine Hämungslose und brachiale Wut am Case aus gelassen. So dachte sich Nobody hey wozu braucht man im Case vor den Lüftern nen Gitter ? Also hieß das Tagesmotto alles raus was keine Miete Zahlt. 
Gesagt getan, Alles an Werkzeug geholt und los gelegt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Zuerst Vorn das Gitter. Mit der Bohrmaschiene angebohrt und dann mit nem guten Seitenschneider den Rest durchgezwickt. Und tata es war geschen. Gitter war raus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Hmm sieht doch ganz gut aus kann man lassen. 

Nee natürlich nicht. Aufgrund von Unfallverhütungsvorschriften muss der leichte Grad weg gemacht werden. Also Feile Raus und losgelegt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach ner h Feilen war es soweit. Alles war so wie es sein sollte. Also Lüfter ran und passt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hinten wo der Radi drann ist ist auch noch das Gitter. Also ebenfalls raus damit mit der selben Vorgehensweise. Und es ist Vollbracht. Hervorragend. Die Temps gleich mal checken und wow Das hat sich gelohnt. 

Eingangstemperatur 26 ° und Ausgangs Temperatu 0 ° Respekt 
Und so baut man einen Kühlschrank der hmmmm ? Ähm ist das nicht nen PC ?

Jo, 

Was passiert ist ? Beim feilen hat sich der 4. Sensor gelöst und hat beim einschalten nähere bekantschaft mit dem Northbridge Lüfter gemacht. Der Sensor war danach etwas zerstreut....


PS; Wegen der Gehäuse suche habe ich mal nen extra tread gestartet und zwar hier.


----------



## kero81 (21. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Gewalttätiger Modder*

Hups, das war das klick Geräusch eben. Bin wohl aus Versehen auf en fernmoddingknopf gekommen. Tut mir leid, ich passe ab jetzt besser auf...


----------



## BlackWolf (21. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Gewalttätiger Modder*

Nobody tickt aus und denkt dabei an die UVV. Respekt

Habe dir mal in dein such Fred geantwortet^^


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Gewalttätiger Modder*

Ach kero.... Dann wird es dich sicher entsetzen das ich noch ein paar Sensoren hier habe tja der der alte fernmoddingknopf hätte die steuerung zerlegt aber der neue na da muss man noch etwas patchen ^^ Aber was so ein Fernunterstützungsknopf von Nobody-inc anrichtet hast du ja schon bemergt nicht war ? 

Ja BlackWolf hab ich schon gelesen Danke aber so richtig war nichts dabei. Ich hab jetzt folgende Möglichkeiten.

1. Kein neues Case
2. Eine Abkantbank doch noch zu bekommen und auch passendes Material und doch Caseconieren.
3. Das alte case bekommen und das Verarbeiten.
4. Ein neues Case wo es derzeit nach dem aussieht wenn ich kein anderes für besser befinde. 

Übrigens ich bastel gerade am Refresh  Wenn ihr Wünsche oder Anregungen habt nur raus damit.


----------



## BlackWolf (22. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Gewalttätiger Modder*

Wenn du Bleche abkanten lassen willst, gehe mal zu einem örtlichen Betrieb und frage mal nach, für die Midplate hatte ich 2€ für die Kaffeekasse zahlen müssen und es wurde sehr schnell gemacht.


----------



## Schelmiii (22. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Gewalttätiger Modder*

Ich machs wahrsfcheinlich jetzt so, dass ich mir ein gebrauchtes Lian Li aus ebay hol, da gehen die für echt wenig Geld weg. Zum Beispiel heute morgen ein Lian Li Big Tower für 80 Euro. Oder halt Angebote hier ausm Forum, bzw Quoka pder ebay Kleinanzeigen und was es da alles gibt. Garantie fällt bei unserer zärtlichen gehäuse behandlung sowieso weg, also warum kein gebrauchtes nehmen. Das einzige was ich noch gerade so gedanklich den ganzen Tag dran arbeite, is, soll ich das Lian Li innen lackieren, bzw irgendeine Metallberabeitungs art anwenden oder soll ich den geilen Alulook beibehalten. Die Frage is bei Nichtlackieren, ob mein Farbkonzept, schwarz/weiß mit blauen Akzenzen nicht zu überladen is, bzw. zu viele Farben dan im Spiel sind. Wie willst du es den machen?

@BlackWolf: Das Problem wird sein, dass er sehr viel zu bearbeiten hat, da wird er dann für ein ordenltiches ergebnis schon 3 h dort sein, und ob man da die Arbeiter dort dann nicht nervt...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Gewalttätiger Modder*

Da ich zeit habe werde ich etwas lauern und abwarten und wenn meine Zeit gekommen ist zuschlagen.

Erst mal sehen was sich noch nächste Woche auf tut. Das alte Case währe interessant. Zumal ich dann die möglichkeiten wie bei einem casecon hätte.

Wenn es ein Lianli werden würde, würde ich die Silbernen Alu Teile ausbauen und schwarz Lackieren. Die Oberfläche würde ich unangetastet lassen aber innen einiges ändern.

Aber ein günstiges Case währe für mich optimal. Dann kann ich es ausen stehen lassen und dran Arbeiten wenn  ich will. Ich hätte ja noch solange das alte case. Und wenn das neue fertig ist wird umgezogen. Und wenn nichts drin ist hat man noch ganz andere möglichkeiten.

Inwieweit etwas überladen ist muss man selber sehen. Aber mehr als 3 Farben ist schlecht.

Ja BlackWolf eins währe kein Problem aber ich müsste 19 abkanten und bei manchen würde sich auch noch erst das Maß ergeben etc. Und da bräuchte ich schon einige Zeit für.


----------



## M@rs (22. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Gewalttätiger Modder*

naja die maße kann man auch berechnen  nur extrem nervig^^ kann dir wenn du willst mal die formel aus dem Tabellenbuch metall heraussuchen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Gewalttätiger Modder*



M@rs schrieb:


> naja die maße kann man auch berechnen  nur extrem nervig^^ kann dir wenn du willst mal die formel aus dem Tabellenbuch metall heraussuchen



Ähm ne ich denke das kannst du dir sparen.... (siehe Bild) Denoch Danke 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Own3r (22. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Gewalttätiger Modder*

Mit der Literatur solltest du viel machen !


----------



## L.B. (22. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Gewalttätiger Modder*

Wofür braucht man Formeln zum Berechnen der Maße?  Ich habe mein Gehäuse ganz ohne Formeln geplant. 

@Nobody: Wenn du noch ein wenig warten kannst, könntest du mein Sileo 500 haben (kaufen ). In der Seite sind zwar vier Löcher für meinen Radiator, ein Window Mod würde das Problem aber beseitigen.


----------



## Timmynator (22. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Gewalttätiger Modder*



L.B. schrieb:


> Wofür braucht man Formeln zum Berechnen der Maße?  Ich habe mein Gehäuse ganz ohne Formeln geplant.



ich glaube das war eine Anspielung u.a. darauf, dass beim Abkanten wegen dem entstehenden Radius der "Kante" eine gewisse Länge des Werkstücks abhanden kommt (afaik 1/3 der Werkstoffdicke?)


----------



## M@rs (22. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Gewalttätiger Modder*

genau weil wen man biegt verändert sich die länge des materials, es verkürtzt sich.

@Nobody habe vergessen das du Mechatroniker gelernt hast 

ach und das unterste ganz links hab ich auch


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Gewalttätiger Modder*

Du meinst das Im umschlag das SPS Programierung ? 

Ich weiß du meinst das Blaue  Ja das ist ziemlich gut und hat so ziemlich jeder.

Und wenn ihr auch so eine Büchersammlung haben wollt dann müsst ihr Mechatroniker lernen. Das ist so die Grundausstattung um den Job zu lernen. 

Formeln braucht man hier zum berechnen wie sich das Material dehnt beim biegen
die optimale Geschwindigkeit beim borhen und Fräsen. 
Den Vorschub zu berechnen und anderer nette kleinigkeiten wenn es genau werden sollte.
Was Nightspeed gemeint hat verstee ich nicht so ganz aber ich denke ich will es auch nicht weil ich sonst wieder ungehalten werde.... 

Ich habe übrigens angefangen mit der umgestaltung der Startposts.  Is noch nicht ganz fertig aber es wird.

edit;

Fast; Ich hatte auf ebay ein Lian Li G 70 B gesehen das heute auslief. Also gleich mitgeboten. kurz nachdem bevor ich abgeben wollte hab ichs nochmal von 75 auf 65 runter genommen das war ein fehler wnige sekunden später lags bei 73 und wurde damit verkauft.....
Mist, hätte ichs gelassen hätte ich nun ein G 70 B mit dämung.....


----------



## Schelmiii (22. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Gewalttätiger Modder*

Geil , das Gehäuse hab ich auch gesehen. Ich glaub wir müssen uns beim nächsten guten gehäuse absrpechen, sonst bieten wir uns gegenseitig hoch. Auf das hab ich nicht geboten, eben wegen der Dämmung. Dämmung is ja schön und gut, aber sieht ******* aus, und bis du den ganzen Kleber und den Käs weg hast, is alles verkratzt.


----------



## Soap313 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Gewalttätiger Modder*

 Lian Li wäre Top für den Mod 


mfg.


----------



## BlackWolf (23. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Gewalttätiger Modder*

Schade das du das Case nicht bekommen hast, währe bestimmt geil gewesen.


----------



## Black_PC (23. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Gewalttätiger Modder*

Ist echt schade, dass du es nicht bekommen hast, aber vllt kommt noch was besseres.

PS: Der Startpost ist schon deutlich besser


----------



## Own3r (23. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Gewalttätiger Modder*

Ich finde es auch schade, aber beser länger suchen, als sich später über einen zu eiligen Kauf zu ärgern.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Gewalttätiger Modder*

Ja ich find es auch schade das es nicht geklappt hat. hätte ich die 75 € gelassen währe alles supie gewessen. Der andere hätte keine chance gehabt. Was solls.

Die Dämmung währe weniger das Problem gewessen. Die könnte man zb Mit einen Heißluftfön erwährmen und so raus nehmen da der Kleber da weicher würde. Oder Abfackeln.......

Beim Startpost werde ich heute weiter machen. Bin gestern nicht mehr fertig geworden weil ich keine Lust mehr hatte.

Mein Traum gehäuse ist bisher das Ich würde es aber bei einen anderen Händler für 113 € bekommen. Das hat alles was man braucht.

Was aber auch noch eine Alternative währe die deutlich mehr Möglichkeiten böte währe ein Server Case oder anderes großes PC gehäuse nehmen und Es entsprechend verändern. Nötiges Werkzeug hätte ich ja da und abkanten müsste ich nicht. Auserdem wären kleine Bleche auch kein Problem.
Verlockend. Man müsste halt nur einiges ändern. 
Am besten währe ein Case was so 55 cm hoch währe naja mal sehen ich hab heute wieder etwas striben gezogen mal sehen was die Woche so zurück kommt. Und in der Bucht wird sich vlt auch noch was tun.


Aso und L.B nein das Case passt auch nicht so finde ich.


----------



## Schelmiii (23. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Gewalttätiger Modder*

Wie findest du Das hier ?
Ich bin ja auch grad auf der Suche. Ich will vorne nen 360 Radi hinbauen, da muss schon ein großes her. Und das Wakü Zue gmuss ja auch alles iwie rein. Ich denke wir wollen beide das gleiche^^
Auf meiner ewiglangen Suche, vorallem mit dem Casekinggehäusefinder, bin ich auf das Thermaltake gestoßen, des is eigenltich perfekt für meine Vorhaben. Und bei anderen Händlern für 115€ zu haben. Ich stehe jetzt zwischen der entscheidung, Lian Li bzw anderes gutes gehäuse aus ebay, oder das Thermaltake halt neu.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Gewalttätiger Modder*

Nicht schlecht aber ähnlich zu dem hier womit sich auch viel machen kann. und für was in die 66 € ....

Aber ich bin schon fast auf dem Trip ein altes Case zu nehmen und das um zu basteln. Ebay bittet da viel auch wenn einige betrüger on tour sind die den Preis gleich mal pusen.....

Also Es sieht bei mir gerade so aus 

1. altes server case
2. Das vom link
3. das Lian Li.

Den startpost hatte ich noch noch nicht weiter bearbeitet heute da ich keine Lust dazu hatte.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Gewalttätiger Modder*

Soo heute mal ein Seltnes wochenupdate, Selten ? Jo eigentlich hab ich in der Woche so gut wie keine Zeit mehr Aurora an zu schalten. Aber naja.
Auserdem ist es nen inofizieles Update. 

Also erstmal hab ich dieStartposts zu ende gebracht verlinkt etc. Auch die Hinweise stehen gut. Wenn es noch nen Fehler gibt einfach melden oder nicht egal.

Dann hab ich es geschaft die CPU auf 3,8 GHZ Primestabil zu bekommen. immer noch mit 3,35 Ghz. Das einzige wo ich noch etwas rätsel ist follgendes.

Der einfachkeit halber nehm ich zum Testen das Asrock OC tool. Damit reste ich die werde und wenn die laufen gehts ins Bios. Jo aber nun ist mir etwas aufgefallen. Das OC Tool gibt leicht höhere Werde an als das Bios. So läft der Ram laut bios auf 1,58 V und laut OC tool auf 1,6 V. Ja wem soll man nun so recht glauben ? Ich gehe aber davon aus das die Bios werte stimmen und das OC tool selber was ausliest oder berechnet und da fehler auftretten.

Dann ha ich mal ne einkaufsliste gebastelt damit ich schon mal nen Überblick bekomme.

2x Bluetooth stick
2 x 140 mm Lüfter 
1x 1 TB Festplatte
2x schalter (Reset und Ein)
3x Wipschalter für beleuchtung
3x Flexlights Grün
2x Farbe schwarz
1x Card Reader

Das ist das was ich bei der nächsten bestellung auf jeden Fall nehme. 

Wie sieht es mit dem Planungen also aus ?

Nun, Der Casecon ist zu meinen Bedauern leider gestorben. Grund ? Fehlende Abkantbank und das Material was ich in den Mengen wie ich sie bräuchte nicht so bekommen könnte.

Also hab ich 2 möglichkeiten.Warum 2 ? dazu gleich.

1. Möglichkeit; Bei Ebay gibt es viele alte Server Cases die für nen € weg gehen. Sowie viele gebrauchte teile. So habe ich erst heute von schelmi einen Link bekommen. Der Link war zwar interesant aber der Suchbegriff noch mehr. Durch diesen bin ich auf ner reihe von angeboten gestoßen die Verlockend sind und in 3 Tagen auslaufen.
So werde ich vlt dort zu schlagen was die kosten deutlich senken würde.

2. Möglichkeit das oben genante Case zu nehmen das währe neu und auch nicht soo teuer. Und bietet auch Möglichkeiten.

Und was fehlt ? Lian Li; Ich bin mitlerweile davon ab gekommen ein solches case zu nehmen. Es ist zwar wirklich und sieht top aus. Aber Der Preis... 100 € für ein Case oder insgesammt 100 € für ein gemodetes Case mit 1 TB Platte ? Nun da ist mir die entscheidung zwar nicht leicht gefallen aber nun ja die Logische Seite hat gesiegt.

3. Den Bug beim Display hab ich beseitigt. Ich hab es nun so weit das man es auch wieder abziehen kann und anstecken kann ohne das was abschmiert. Nur unter Linux Läuft das Programm nicht aber egal under Win geht es. Aber wie ich es auf das book bringen kann weiß ich noch nicht. Irgendwie bekomm ich es nur auf Aurora zum laufen wo es auch geschrieben wurde.

Ansonsten was gibts noch neues ? Ähmm nicht viel denke ich, 3D mark sagt nun beim Standart 20 k, Es laufen entwürfe für die Graka abdeckung, Am WE werde ich laufwerk und Steuerung um schrauben und gleich den Sensor mit Tauschen, Ideen für das neue Case was ich dort habe ich auch und werde die auch mal mit posten,Nen altes server case kann ich so wie ich dachte nicht bekommen. Jo das wars.


----------



## Schelmiii (25. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Gewalttätiger Modder*

Welchen suchbegriff meinst du?


----------



## Th3 GhOst (26. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Gewalttätiger Modder*

Hmm also bei mir sagt das asus tool den richtigen wert beim ram am. 
1,65 im bios und 1,65 im tool.
Würde aber dem bios trauen ^^.
Das sharkoon geht klar passt locker n 360 vorne rein und unten evtl. n 240.
aber wenn du "nur" 20€ fürn lian li dazuzahlen musst würd ich des Lian Li nehmen.
Hättest dann n alu case. wie des aussieht is des shrakoon n stahlcase.
aber das musst du am ende entscheiden ;P

gruß
Th3 GhOst


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Gewalttätiger Modder*

@ schelmii ATX Big Tower, damit hast du gesucht. Ich hatte immer nur PC Gehäuse genommen.

@ Ich glaube auch dem Bios mehr weil das die werde ab misst. Das Asus Programm berechnet die Werte wo es nicht an die Meßergebnisse kommt. So zumindest deute ich das aus dem Quellcode. 
Das Sharkoon kommt bei einen anderen Händler was in die 60 €. Und das Lian Li 113 € also ein unterschied besteht da schon. 
Ich bin fast soweit das ich mir ein altes Server Case nehme und das bearbeite.Bei ebay gibt es da jede Menge und auch Teilweise Günstige. Von Kollegen oder bekannte bekomm ich keins weil die schlicht keins mehr haben.

Ja und dann noch was unerfreuliches. Ich schreibs aber in einen Spoiler weil es vermutlich eh keinen interessiert aber ich es schreiben will weil es mir gut tut



Spoiler



Dialoge mit der Freundin werdet ihr keine mehr zu lesen bekommen. Warum ? weil sie schluss gemacht hat... nach 4,5 Jahren und etlichen gemeinsamen Urlauben etc. Dementsprechend hab ich gerade zu allem keine richtige Lust mehr.... Und als begründung bekomm ich zu hören, wir hätten uns auseinander gelebt.Aber wir könnten ja doch hin und wieder noch was zusammen unternehmen..... Ja nee is klar ich verstehe das nicht Aber ich verstehe gerad so vieles hier nicht mehr. Und weil das noch lange nicht reicht kahm ich heute Heim wollte mir einen Film ansehen,dabei einschlafen, Morgen früh aufwecken. Aber was merk ich ? Der switch ist Tot. Ergo kein Zugriff auf die Netzwerks Festplatte und kein Film. Also schreib ich hier um mich gerade ab zu lenken und nicht daran zu denken das gerade wenn es mal wieder den Berg hoch ging nen freier Fall gen unten kommt....



Ich versuche also so ein Case mal mit abzustauben. Ab Morgen gehen dann die für mich interessanten versteigerungen los wo ich mit bitte. Und vlt bekomm ich ja günstig ein Lian Li mal sehen.


----------



## Black_PC (26. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Gewalttätiger Modder*

Das mit deiner Freundinn tut mir echt Leid.

Bin gespannt, ob du es schaffst, was gutes, günstig zu ersteigern.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Gewalttätiger Modder*

Mir tuts auch leid..... Und da dachte ich echt es geht mal wieder Berg auf und dann gehts mal wieder im freiem Fall Berg ab. Irgendwie fühl ich mich gerade sowas von vera.... 

Bei Ebay gibt es ne reihe von Interessanten angeboten. Ich denke schon das ich da was finde. Abr da ich Langsamm mit dem Switch über 100 € komme kann ich schon wieder bestellen. Und das Sharkoon ist interessant. Aber ich warte mal ab was sich dort in der Bucht so tut. Vlt wird ja so ein Lian Li nicht wieder so gepusht wie das letzte und ich hab ne Chance.

Das putzische ist ich weiß nict weswegen der Switch hinüber ist. So ein Teil geht nicht einfach von heute auf Morgen Kaputt und zuvor hat er immer gut gearbeitet. Aber jetzt nichts kein Blinken kein Signal nichts einfach tot. Ich hab so irgendwie das Netzteil in verdacht.


----------



## Schelmiii (26. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Gewalttätiger Modder*

nö, ich hab nicht nach ATX big tower gesucht, dass is wohl nur die Kategorie wo ich drin war. Eigentlich hab ich nur nach lian li gesucht. lol, aber ATX Big tower is wirklich gut^^


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Gewalttätiger Modder*

Und auch heute wieder ein kleines Update. Hmm wo fange ich an ? Ich denke mit dem was gut gelaufen ist. Das ist weniger Arbeit. Also ich bin heute Früh aufgestanden und nicht aus dem Bett gefallen.  Das wars auch schon....

Zuerst durfte ich erstmal lesen das AMD so freundlich ist und für Bulldozzer nen neuen Sockel bringt. Und zuvor hieß es immer ja der Bulldozzer geht auf AM 3. Nur ein 800er Chipsatz muss sein.... Ja nee is klar sieht man, top. 

So dann was gabs noch ? geblitzt wurde ich heute auch mal wieder.
Dann hat mir einer die Daten seines ebay angebotes geschickt. Isn schönes Case; Gebürstetes Alu !, Silber !!,läuft aus in 2 Tagen und derzeit keine gebote bei 1 € !!!, Stand immer in einen Schrank also keine schäden !!!! Ja und dann bekomm ich die Maße. 42 cm hoch  55 CM Lang und 20 cm breit. Also auch das hat sich erledigt....
Eins läuft nun in einer stunde aus na mal sehen ob da alles so läuft.

Aber das beste kommt noch. Am Sonntag wenn die 3 wichtigsten Auslaufen bin ich nicht da weil ich fort muss. Na das passt doch mal wieder. Irgendwie denke ich gerade will mich hier einer so richtig vera.....

Morgen gibt es übrigens ein weiteres Update. Dann werde ich die Laufwerke umhängen und was mit der AGB anstellen. 
Auserdem werde ich weitere Pläne Vorstellen wie es so weiter geht. Da ich nun wieder 3 Möglichkeiten hab denke ich wird das ganz interessant.

Edit nicht bekommen und doch gewonnen. Es war ein Chieftec Tower Bravo Series ok nicht genau das was ich wollte aber ich hatte mal 27 € geboten. Nun hab ichein wenig getestet und einen kleinen Weg gefunden wie ich bieten kann und fast nicht mehr überboten werden kann. Ich hatte    20:46:16 27 € geboten und um    20:46:39 kamm dann 27,50€ vermutlich von einen mit automatischen bieten. Also zeigt mir das ich mind. 10 sekunden vor schluss bieten muss um nicht mehr  
überboten zu werden.


----------



## Black_PC (27. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Gewalttätiger Modder*

Das mit dem Gehäuse ist ja echt ärgerlich, kann am Sonntag nicht iein Freund oder so für dich bieten oder so ??

Das mit Bulldozer hab ich auch gelesen, ist echt blöd.

Bin auf das Update gespannt ??


----------



## Soap313 (28. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Gewalttätiger Modder*

Aber das mit dem Bulldozer ist ja von AMD noch nicht bestätigt.
Irgendjemand wird doch bestimmt für dich bieten können:O


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (28. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Nobodys Rundumschlag*

_*Nobodys Rundumschlag*_

Also AMD hat es ja nun mitlerweile bestätigt und hat so alle vera.....t
Weil erst hieß es auf der Roadmap das AM 3 unterstützt wird und es kamm  ja noch raus das aber ein 800 er chipsatz vorhanden sein muss. Aber naja  darauf gehe ich gleich nach meinen Update ein.

Also ich hab es nun Geschaft die Laufwerke nach unten zu verlegen und  das war nicht ganz so einfach wie gedacht. Die Steuerung ganz nach unten  zu setzen ging ja noch ok. Aber dann kamm Alise... ups Falscher Film  ähm dann kamm das Laufwerk.... Problem ? Die Kabel der steuerung und der  dort mit eingebauten Vorschaltgeräte der kks wahren etwas viel. aber  nach einigen hin und her gerücke passt alles und selbst die Festplatte  war wieder eingebaut. Bloß gut das es eine 2,5 " ist. größer durfte sie  nicht sein. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jedenfalls wollte ich dann so mal eben die AGB wieder ins  Case setzen und oh schreck..... Es geht nicht. Die Mutter für die 2.  Halterung kolediert mit dem Laufwerk. Also was macht man da kurzer hand ?  Richtig man lässt sie weg. Und was passiert wenn man se weg lässt ?  Richtig die AGB rutscht nach unten durch. Naja also nachgedacht. Warum  rutscht sie durch ? weil Noblorros die AGB mit Öl bestrichen hat ? neee  wohl eher nicht. Sie rutscht durch weil die Halterungen nicht richtig  druck aus üben. Also was macht man ? man verdickt die Halterungen. Mit  was verdickt man sie ? Optimaler weise mit so Tepichhalter oder Tür  Dämmung. Aber wenn man sowas nich da hat und gesehen hat das das alte  auch nicht lange gehalten hat sucht man eben alternativen. Also Überlegt  was das beste währe. Und jo warum eigentlich nicht ? Klebe Band. Also  fix so ne rolle gesucht und auch noch bei den Eltern ja sagen wir  gefunden....
Also immer schön Streifen geschnitten und rein damit in die Halterung.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man beachte das sind Nah Aufnahmen und selbst wenn man die Nase an die Scheibe drückt sieht man das so nicht.

Und ja es hält und sieht gar nicht mal so unputzich aus. Eben mit der  ausnahme das es etwas schief hängt was aber nicht zu ändern ist da ich  keine anderen Löcher bohren kann da dort irgend jemand so Kabel verlegt  hat. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun ja jedenfalls Hab ich dann auf dem Laufwerk den 90 er Lüfter  gestellt und passt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Falls ihr euch fragt wegen dem Schlau und dem Kabelbinder, Dieser  schlauch hat die eigenschaft entwickelt immer wieder mir entgegen zu  fallen. jedenfalls hab ich ihn aus frust dann dort festgebunden und  schon kamm er nicht mehr. Allerdings hab ich dann gleich mal vergessen  ihn weg zu nehmen und ihn mit abgelichtet.

Aber das was ich gemacht habe und zu sehen ist ist nichts entgegen dem  was man nicht sieht. Ich habe weiter geplant und gedacht. Also losgehts.  Wie man sieht hat Mashgitter nen kleinen Nachteil. Es ist durchsichtig  weswegen man im Bild auch noch die Kabel sieht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Also muss ich da etwas  finden was Luft durchlässt aber keine Blicke zu lässt. Also werde ich  wohl beim neuen Case vor den Lüftern Blenden setzen wodurch die Luft  seitlich angesugt werden wird. Inwie fern das den Luftstrom behintern  wird wird man sehen müssen.

Festplatten werden beim Netzteil mit untergebracht. Die Sata Kabel die  ich habe lassen das zu. Also egal wo das Netzteil sitzen wird ob oben  oder unten es werden dort die Festplatten in der nähe liegen.
Dadurch werden die eigentlichen festplatten halterungen frei. was bedeutet das die den Lüftern Platz machen werden.

Der Radi wird weiter oben bleiben. Da er so am besten leitung bringt.

Die Laufwerksanordnung wie sie zuerst war also erst steuerung dann  Laufwerk hat sich als sinnvoll erwießen also wird sie auch beibehalten.

Die abkoplung der Laufwerke etc hat sich als gut erwießen und wird übernommen. 

Das Luft einbringen über 2 Lüfter in der Front wird auch bleiben da auch gut.

Der Airflow wird so beibehalten.

Ein UV Muster wird es so nicht mehr geben.

Die verlegung der zusatz Kabel wie Lüfter und Sensoren hat sich auch als optimal erwisen.

Der sekundär Radi bekommt eine andere Position 

Die Beleuchtung ist auch optimal.

Bei der schlauchführung wird die Lange zueitung zur CPU Kühlung geändert  aber ansonsten bleibt sie so weit. Mit ausnahme das sie Intern wird.

Schalter so in der Front naja das wird geändert.

Das Fenster bleibt in der Grundform so. Aber es kommen kleinere mit hinzu.

Kabel werden anders eingebracht.

Einige Blenden werden bei bei behalten.

Das sind ungefähr die größeren erkentnisse die ich so aus diesem Case gewonnen habe und worauf ich das andere aufbauen werde.
Daraus ergibt sich das bestimmte Server gehäuse sich für mein Vorhaben auch eignen was wiederum gut ist.

Wegen der CPU; Das war ja mal wieder klassich oder ? Jedenfalls wird ein  Verkaufen des Boards wenig sinn machen da viele die idee haben werden.  Also werde ich es behalten und so vorgehen. Ich nehme mal an das die  Preise für die Hexa cores fallen werden. Sobald Bulldozzer da ist. So  werde ich sobald ich einen Günstigen Hexa core sehe zuschlagen und  fertig. Erst wenn der nicht mehr reicht, was bei 6 x 3,8 GHZ so wie er  dann laufen wird eine Weile hin ist wird auf Bulldozzer gewechselt weil  dann auch raus ist wie gut die Teile sind. 

Wegen dem Casen. Ich mache das wie folgt. Morgen wenn ich nicht da bin  laufen die meisten interessanten Aktionen aus. Bis dahin werde ich mein  altes Handy I net fähig wieder machen und darüber dann gehen. Ist zwar  aufwendig aber geht schon irgendwie. Sollte aber am Sonntag nichts  werden, werde ich die nächste Woche Abwarten weil da auch wieder  bestimmte Auktionen auslaufen die interessant sind. Wenn ich da auch  nichts bekommen habe werde ich mich entscheiden. Entweder ein Server  Case wie es sie in ebay für 10 € inkl versand gibt oder das was ich mir  ausgesucht habe.

Was hab ich noch vergessen ? 
Naja bestellt wird wieder sobald alles klar ist. Bis dahin muss es ohne switch gehen.
Am derzeitigen Case werden ab jetzt nur noch experimente gemacht bis auf  die Teile die ich wieder verwenden werde. Ja genau es wird noch ein  Update aus dem Case geben. Das sollte dann das letzte aus diesem Case  werden. Danach geht es dann richtig los. Weil ich dann nicht mehr  rücksicht nehmen muss das der PC noch läuft etc. Ich kann also dann das  Case zerlegen wie ich will. Was das heißt muss ich wohl keinen erklären. Und sobald klar ist was für case es wird kommt wieder Ketschup zum Einsatz.


----------



## Schelmiii (28. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Nobodys Rundumschlag*

Sketchup ftw^^
also die Position des AGBs macht mir Angst, oder besser gesagt die Befestigung.
Jetzt wo ich mir das Muster auf der Seitenwand angeschaut hab, gefällt es mir immer besser, nur halt, dass man sieht, dass es mit Pinsel gemacht wurde stört. Und ebay über Handy is techt geil, weil ebay merkt, dass es über Handy aufgerufen wurd und so automatische eine abgespeckte Version zeigt. So hab ich letztens auf was geboten^^


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (28. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Nobodys Rundumschlag*

Ja dann wenn es soweit ist werde ich alles mit ketschup planen. Also es wird leicht profesionell angehaucht.

Die Position ist nicht so das wahre aber anders geht es leider nicht. Aber ich kann versichern das sie Hält. Ich habe es ausprobiert und 500 G drauf gestellt und bisher ist nichts verutscht. Und die 500 G sind schon seit 4 h drauf.
Das Muster der Seitenwand wird vlt übernommen aber eben mit Lack. Das assiert wenn ich das neue Case sprühen muss.


----------



## Black_PC (28. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Nobodys Rundumschlag*

Das Updatze sit gut, auch wenn das mit dem AGB gewagt aussieht, aber wenn das mit 500g hält, dann wird es auch ansosnten halten.

Das mim handy ist auch ne gute Möglichkeit.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Nobodys Rundumschlag*

Also die AGB ist immer noch unverändert. Ich hatte das Gewicht die ganze zeit drauf und nichts ist passiert. Ich hab es mit dem Messchieber nachgemessen. Und selbst als ich versucht habe etwas zu ziehen ist nichts passert. 

Heute wahren 3 Auktionen. Und das ergebnis naja.

1. Auktion um 20 € übersteigert. Ok was solls.
2. Auktion um 3 € Überboten wurden. mist
3. Auktion um 50 Cent überboten ......

Naja ich hab Zeit. Die nächste Auktion findet Morgen statt.

Danach wird es interessant. Dann kommen jede Menge Lian Lis. Aber die werden sowiso sonst wo landen. Richtig interessant wird es dann wieder am Samstag und sonntag. Da kommt was richtig feines.


----------



## Black_PC (30. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Nobodys Rundumschlag*

Das mit der 3. Aktion war natürlich ärgerlich.

Bin mal gespannt, was das feine ist und/oder ob was aus den Lian Lis wird.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Nobodys Rundumschlag*

So die beiden Auktionen wahren wieder negativ heute und gestern hab ich nicht mitgemacht weil wieder mal alles zum kotz.... war. (Wörtlich...)
Aber überall sind die Preise von 10 € auf über 50 gestiegen. Und das inerhalb einer h. Naja. Ich werde nun weiter beobachten. Am Samstag laufen jede Menge anderer Gehäuse aus. Und da hoff ich einfach mal drauf. Aber so richtig glaub ich nicht daran das ich da eins Günstig bekomme.

Am Ende wird es so raus laufen das ich wohl entweder ein Günstiges Server Case nehme oder das was ich schonmal verlinkt habe. Mal sehen weil sorichtig glaub ich nicht mehr dran das ich über der Bucht günstiger komme.

Jedenfalls plane ich jetzt gerade die Graka Abdeckung was dann auch das letzte Update mit diesem Case werden sollte. Die wird vlt beleuchtet mal sehen.


----------



## Black_PC (31. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Nobodys Rundumschlag*

Das ist zwar nciht gut, aber das gute ist ja, dass das mit dem neuen Case eig nicht eilt, da du ja schon eins hast, wo alles iwie reingeht und auch läuft.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Nobodys Rundumschlag*

Ja mich nervt es auch. Irgendwelche typen pushen dort einmal mit einem Gebot hoch und dann bieten die nie wieder. Und so kommt es das teilweise enorme Sprünge dabei sind. Von 1€ auf 30 sind da noch normal....

Aber es eilt ja nicht ein Gehäuse hab ich ja und dadurch hab ich eben Zeit und kann das andere auch bearbeiten ohne das dort Bauteile drin sind die gefährtet sind. 

Das einzige ist das ich nicht weiß was ich mit dem derzeitigen Gehäuse mache. Weil ich glaub nicht das einer eine wakü in so einen Case einbaut. Aber hey ich stells bei ebay rein. Da gehen auch alte abgefragte gehäuse mal eben für 40 € raus die im Neukauf so 25 kosten....

Die Graka Abdeckung werde ich wohl wieder schwarz machen und grün beleuchten (Müsste noch 2 LEDs haben). Denke ich mal. Nur ausmeßen muss ich noch alles und wenn das Plexi fertig Lackieren und Kleben und dann passt das. 

Edite sagt; Das währe ein solches Server Gehäuse. Gut das ist etwas groß aber so sehen die aus die ich meine und die es günstig gibt.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (1. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Nobodys Rundumschlag*

LoL 11 kg ;D


----------



## Ossiracer (1. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Nobodys Rundumschlag*

Is doch egal? mei A+ El Diablo hat au 12kg... ismich aber egal


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Nobodys Rundumschlag*

Naja und ? 11 Kg ist doch nicht schwer. Auserdem ist es nur ein Beispiel gewesen und die etwas kleineren wiegen nur so 9 kg.

Auserdem würde in so einen Case auch einiges raus fliegen. Sozb fliegt definitiv im neuen Case der Festplatten Käfig raus weil der nur Platz weg nimmt und man Festplatten auch wo anders verbauen kann. 
Soweit ich weiß wiegt Aurora zz so schmale 17 Kg. Da ist aber alles mit bei also Radi und Wakü. 

So heute laufen wieder 3 Auktionen aus. Aber die sind eher unwichtig. Darunter sind auch die Lian Lis. Aber die wurden wieder gepused. Ich raf das immer noc nicht wiso manche am Anfang mal eben 50 € bieten. Die werden eh überboten und machen am ende alles teurer. Also Mitdenken tun viele bieter dort echt nicht. Aber Freitag und Samstag wirds interessant. Und in 4 Tagen auch noch mal. Da sind gehäuse dabei die mich echt reizen. 

Aber wer ein Corsair Obsidian 700 oder 800 an mich abzugeben hätte für unter 100 € würde sich hier ein Eindrack sichern  Das währe echt mein Wunsch gehäuse.*


*


----------



## kero81 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Nobodys Rundumschlag*

Du willst n neues Case?! Hab ich was verpasst? Welches denn? Muss doch dann den Fernmoddingknopf auf das neue Case kallibrieren.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Nobodys Rundumschlag*



> Du willst n neues Case?!


Ja,Jo, Yes, Da, Si


> Hab ich was verpasst?


Auch wieder ja, Da ich keinen Casecon machen kann weil ich es nicht schaffe ne Abkantbank zu Organiesieren und auch nicht so günstig ans Material komme wird ein neues Case kommen. Schlicht deshalb weil ich mit dem Derzeitigen an den Grenzen des machbaren gekommen bin. Und weil ich mit einem größeren mehr möglichkeiten habe zumal es jetzt keine beschränkungen wegen verbauten Komponenten im neuen gibt.


> Welches denn?


Am liebsten eins von den oben genanten oder so ein Lian Li big Tower. Aber die sind leider etwas zu teuer....

Also bezieh ich 2 Möglichkeiten in betracht. EIn günstiges Server Case nehmen und es entfernt ähnlich wie der hier machen, Wobei ich auf andere Dinge wert legen müsste (Interne Wakü, Kabelmanagement etc) und auch nicht so vorgehen kann etc.
Oder das hier was auch einiges an Arbeiten nach sich ziehen würde aber etliches einsparen würde(ca 30 %)



> Muss doch dann den Fernmoddingknopf auf das neue Case kallibrieren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Keine gute Idee, Wenn noch mehr schief gehen würde wie in letzter Zeit und ich würde den jenigen kennen der Das verursacht hat dann währe das für den jenigen sehr sehr bedauerlich......
Auserdem meine Antifernmoodingwall hällt stand und meine gegenschläge arbeiten zuverlässig. Ich sag nur mal Website oder Board nicht war 


Edit; Einmal nicht aufgepasst.... Gerade ging ein Lian Li 9 PC f raus für 61,11€ mist.....



Hinweise wie er seit einiger Zeit leider sein muss.


Spoiler



Die oben aufgeführten Links sind keine Werbung für das verlinkte Tagebuch oder der Firma und sollen nicht als solche aufgefasst werden. Wenn jemand die als solche auffast kann er sich gerne via PN oder auf anderem wege Melden und ich werde es umgehend enfernen.


----------



## Black_PC (1. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Nobodys Rundumschlag*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Also bezieh ich 2 Möglichkeiten in betracht. EIn günstiges Server Case nehmen und es entfernt ähnlich wie der hier machen, Wobei ich auf andere Dinge wert legen müsste (Interne Wakü, Kabelmanagement etc) und auch nicht so vorgehen kann etc.



Du weisst schon, dass das verlinkte TB das von Kero ist oder ???


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Nobodys Rundumschlag*

Ja ich denke schon das ich das weiß Warum fragst du ? 
Und so ein Hinweis schreib ich jetzt immer da ich ja nur Werbe usw.... Zumindest sind hier angeblich einige der Meinung. Und wenn es jemanden stört muss nur bescheid gesagt werden und ich lösch es. Nicht das es dann wieder heist ich werbe für Käsekönig oder so.... 

Aber ich hab was gefunden das schlägt alles. Heute vorgestellt. Leider wird das wieder teuer sein aber Träumen darf man ja.




Hinweise wie er seit einiger Zeit leider sein muss.


Spoiler



Die oben aufgeführten Link ist keine Werbung für die  verlinkte  Firma und sollen nicht als solche aufgefasst  werden. Wenn jemand das als solches auffast kann er sich gerne via PN  oder auf anderem wege Melden und ich werde es umgehend enfernen.


----------



## kero81 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Nobodys Rundumschlag*

Ja Geil Nobody, nimm dir n altes Case und modde es. Das macht richtig viel Spass und man kann sich viel austoben. Wenn Du hilfe brauchst, ich bin ja da und helfe gerne.

Gruß Kero


----------



## Black_PC (1. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Nobodys Rundumschlag*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Ja ich denke schon das ich das weiß Warum fragst du ?



Weil ich dachte, dass das als Antwort auf den Post von Kero war und du geschrieben hast, so wie der, wenn du es jetzt nicht verstehst, ist auch egal, ist eh unwichtig.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Nobodys Rundumschlag*

War es auch. ^^ Der ganze Post war für kero ich hab bloss alles auseinander genommen und alles erklärt.

Und als Beispiel hab ich eben sein Tagebuch gebracht weil mir auf der schnelle nichts anderes eingefallen ist und weil ichs gut finde was da so läuft weil es ähnlic dem ist was ich eigentlich so plane. Und etwas lustig fand ichs auch. 

Ja kero also ich hab da noch ein paar ältere Modelle in augenschein die da einiges bieten was mich intereesiert. Zb genug Platz für ein Radi im Dach oder so. Und meist sind die günstiger als neue.

Gerade zu gesehen wie ein Lian Li PC 0 f für 71 weg ging. Aber naja ich hätte es bekommen können. Aber hab es gelasen da es vlt auch wieder eng geworden währe. Morgen läuft nicht viel aber dann das Wochenende wird heiß. Wenn ich da eins der Cases bekomme oha Dann hab ich Möglichkeiten ohne Ende. Zumal ich dann keine Probleme mehr habe wie Board im weg oder so.  Die Flex und Bohrmaschiene liegt schon bereit nur noch das Case fehlt was ich am Wochenende ändern will. Mal sehen ob die Bucht das auch will.


----------



## kero81 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Nobodys Rundumschlag*

Ja Cool Nobody. Ich find so alte Gehäuse haben Charme. Wie ein altes Auto oder alter Wein. 
Welche Gehäuse hast du denn so im Auge? Hast vll. nen Link zu den besagten?

Grüßle
Kero


----------



## iLucas (1. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Nobodys Rundumschlag*

Wie wäre es mit diesem hier?
Hardwareluxx - Test: Sharkoon Rebel9 Aluminum - günstig und schick?
Finde die Front echt gelungen und der Rest ist auch nicht übel und kostet dabei um die 50€ 
EDIT: Radiator passt sogar in die Laufwerksschächte 
Gruß iLucas


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (2. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Nobodys Rundumschlag*

Oh je...

Bei Dir läuft ja irgendwie gar nichts so richtig rund...

Ich bin bei Ebay schon um 3 Cent überboten worden....

Also .... 12 bis 15 Kilo sind für einen Mod doch OK....meine Geek Truhe wiegt 46 !!! KG....

_*Das mit Deiner Freundin tut mir leid....Kopf hoch*_

_Mfg_


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Nobodys Rundumschlag*

Ja kero alte gehäuse haben ihren reiz. Auch das was du gut findest wäre mein Favorit.

Naja zu klein iLucas, Ich habe mir aber wenn alles schief geht das Sharkoon 12 rausgesucht. Das hat eine angenehme größe und passt auch soweit ganz gut. Leider nicht in Als design aber naja für 60 € kann man nicht meckern.

Ja rundlaufen tut hier seit einiger zeit nichts mehr Rosstaeuscher; Aber etwas ist gut. Gestern habe ich mir den Zeigefinger verstaucht und heute tuts schon fast gar nicht mehr sooo weh. Und ich kann schon fast wieder so schnell schreiben wie vorher. 
Das Gewicht des Cases ist mir eigentlich egal. Gut 46 Kg währen etwas heftig aber selbst mit 30 hätte ich keine Probleme. Selbst auf ner Lan ist das nicht von Problem. Naja solange die Tische halten.... 
So die einzige interessante Auktion war heute ein Obsidian 700 d. Naja 166,00 € hat es gekostet. Ok angsichts des neupreises ok. Aber neee zu viel für Nobody.
Aber Morgen gehts los. Morgen kommen 6 Interessante Auktionen auf mich zu. 
Wenn ich da nichts abgreifen kann kommt am Samstag 4 Auktionen mit 2 sehr interesanten geschichten.
Sonntag wird es wieder lustig mit 6 Auktionen. Davon 3 gute. Und am Montag kommen 2 kleine mit der letzten chance für mein Wunschgehäuse. So sieht es zumindest in der beobachten Liste aus. Und noch stehen komischer weiße alle Preise gut.

Morgen versuch ich jedenfalls mal Pleximen anzu quatschen ob er mir nicht einmal fix das Plexi für die Graka abdeckung schneidet.


----------



## Own3r (2. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Nobodys Rundumschlag*

Dann mal viel Glück bei den Auktionen ! Mal sehen, ob du was ergatterst.


----------



## Pr0t0type (3. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Nobodys Rundumschlag*

Viel Glück! Nobody


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Nobodys Rundumschlag*

Also heute hab ich nichts ersteigert. Das was intereesant war ist übers Limit gegangen.

Naja vlt Morgen..... wers glaubt

Jedenfalls war ich heute mal beim Pleximan. Und wie der name schon sagt gabs dort Plexi. Allerdings war der Zeitpunkt ungünstig und so habe ich mich in extreme Unkosten gestürtzt (er hatte vor kurzen erst Plexi bestellt und da hatte er noch die Rechnung in Erinerung.......). Weswegen ich wohl noch weniger fürs case ausgeben kann. Die Kosten für das Plexi inkl Zuschneiden hat mich ganze..... nein ich kann es nur so schreiben. Es hat mich 


Spoiler



4,00 €


 gekostet. Und das für 2 mm starkes Plexiglass  nicht dieses billige Bastlerglas.

Ne Zeichnung hab ich diesmal auch gemacht. Und zwar hoch genau und super sauber 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja und dann hat er die Teile gelasert. 
Eins will ich noch sagen; auf der zechnung sind noch andere Teile zu sehen die haben nichts mit Aurora zu tun.

jedenfalls gab es da nen kleinen Fehler. Nobody hat bei 2 Teilen die 0 vergessen weswegen 2 Teile nochmal gelasert werden mussten. Egal was solls. 
Aber hier sind die Bilder.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die kleinen Teile sind für die seitliche Abdeckung siehe hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als ich dann wieder gehen wollte hab ich mir dann gleich noch fix nen paar LEDs mit genommen....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jo das wars Plexi ist da. Nun muss ich es erst noch erhitzen so 2h damit ich es verkleben kann. (tue ich das nicht entstehen rise an den Klebe Stellen) Naja und Schwarz wird auch noch alles werden. Und dann ? Jo dann hab müsste ich die AGB ausbauen um die Abdeckung auf zu setzen. Anders geht es leider nicht da nicht viel Platz ist. Und selbst das wird Eng.


----------



## Black_PC (3. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Nobodys Rundumschlag*

Das hört sich eig alles echt gut an, aber der Preis vom Plexi ist schon extrem.

Bin auf die fertige Abdeckung gespannt.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Nobodys Rundumschlag*

Jaa für 15 Plexi Teile mit zuschneiden ist schon heftig. Und dabei sind die anderen Teile nur 38 cm lang und 4 cm breit. Tia alles wird teurer....

Naja ich hoffe wegen dem Case auf Morgen. vlt bekomm ich ja das was ich will. Das was heute versteigert wird ist schon zu hoch aber es währe nicht ganz so ideal gewessen. Es hatte nen kleinen Nachteil. Aber Morgen da bekomm ich eins ich weiß es.....

Und Übermorgen ist ja dann schon Weihnachten und Ostern.


----------



## M@rs (3. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Nobodys Rundumschlag*

aber gelasertes plexi ist echt hammmer! habe shcon oft plexi gesägt und gefräst aber ich finde das galaserte siehteinfach hammer aus!

(und gibt nicht eine so große sauerei wie plexi mit messerkopf und bohrwasser zu fräsen )

edit: mit was verklebst du den das plexi?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Nobodys Rundumschlag*

Ja blos gut das ich den zum Lasern habe. Und ich hab mich nch einmal versichert. Er kann auch Blech Lasern sofern es in die Maschiene geht. Und das währen 1 x 1,5 m bei ener maximalen Stärke von 4 mm. Ich denke das sollte reichen. Naja ob ich das brauche ich weiß es nicht aber es ist immer gut so etwas zu wissen nicht war ?

Kleben hab ich mehrere möglichkeiten. Einmal spezieler Acryl Kleber denn ich hier hätte oder 2 k Kleber oder Sekunden Kleber. Also da ist schon was. ich denke ich nehm den spezielen kleber der passt schon.

Sooo und Morgen wird das case versteigert. Ich habe mir dazu ein paar reviews gelesen und Videos reingezogen. Und ich muss sagen geil. Wenn ich das bekämme ja dann kann ich alles verwirklichen. Das teil hat solche möglichkeiten das glaubt ihr nicht. Naja mal hofen und dann Morgen ärgern das ichs nicht bekommen habe.


----------



## Black_PC (3. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Nobodys Rundumschlag*

Ich les ständig von dem Case, aber ich hab iwie nirgends gelesen, welches denn nun ??


----------



## M@rs (3. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Nobodys Rundumschlag*

würde auch den acryl kleber nehmen, wird das beste sein

oder notfalls geht auch silikon hab ich auch scon gemacht ging auch, nur bei plexi und sekundenkleber hab ich shcon schlechte erfahrungen gemacht, das es nicht richtig getroknet ist sondern nur verlaufen und alles versaut hat


----------



## Pr0t0type (3. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Nobodys Rundumschlag*



Black_PC schrieb:


> Ich les ständig von dem Case, aber ich hab iwie nirgends gelesen, welches denn nun ??



Das steht auch nirgends 

Nobody will sich eine Big-Tower bei Ebay ersteigern! Und da läst ers auf sich zukommen


----------



## Schelmiii (3. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Nobodys Rundumschlag*

Gell, sagmal welches Gehäuse, damit ich auch drauf bieten kann


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Nobodys Rundumschlag*

Wie Pr0t0type schon sagte es steht niergends und das mit absicht. Ich will ja nicht werbung machen und gefahr laufen das noch mehr auf meine beobachteten Cases bieten. 2 sind schon einer zuviel. 

Sobald ich etwas habe was mir gefällt werde ich sofort bescheid sagen und auch Cases vorstellen die in Frage standen. Von daher einfach Warten und hoffen das ich bald eins bekomme.  

Und schelmii nein es ist kein Case was zu dir passen würde. wenn mir eins übern weg läuft hast du ne PN.

Naja Silikon geht nicht mars, ganz einfach deswegen weil es nicht möglich ist damit sauber Kante auf Kante zu kleben man hat immer eine wulst und das sieht nicht gut aus.


----------



## M@rs (3. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Nobodys Rundumschlag*

naja da hast du auch wiederrecht, wird dann nicht ganz so sauber...

und wenn du schon den acryl kleber hast, würde ich auch den benutzen


----------



## Schelmiii (3. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Nobodys Rundumschlag*

meine Casevorstellungen sind in letzter Zeit ganz schön im ständigen Ändern, aber sobald das Case höher als 50 cm is, scheidet es aus. Ich munkle aktuell echt mit nem midi Tower Lian Li, auch wenn die nur 49 cm lang sind. Aber mal schaun, kann erst so richtig ab Sonntag schauen, hatte bisher andere sachen im Kopf.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Nobodys Rundumschlag*

Und bei mir muss es zwischen 50 und 60 Cm hoch sein. 
Naja ich muss mich auch um andere Sachen kümmern. so mal sehen bald gehts los. Vlt wird es ja heute was. Aber der Preis ist schon wieder hoch....... das die immer so hoch setzen müssen ich verstehs nicht. naja.

Aso hab gar nicht gewusst das meine Bilder auch in so einen PCGH Bilder Artikel veröfentlicht werden. Habs heute durch zufall gesehen. Und zwar ganze 2 gleich mal.


----------



## Black_PC (4. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Nobodys Rundumschlag*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Aso hab gar nicht gewusst das meine Bilder auch in so einen PCGH Bilder Artikel veröfentlicht werden. Habs heute durch zufall gesehen. Und zwar ganze 2 gleich mal.



Du meinst das Special mit den Radiatoren ???
Das ist doch schon mal ein Schritt in Richtung Main.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neues Gehäuse*

Ne ich mein das wo die Waküs gezeigt werden. Da sind 2 meiner Bilder mit bei. Aber auch nur die ersten. Aktuelle sind nicht da. Egal.

Soo dann will ich euch mal zeigen auf was ich alles so geboten habe oder ? 
Merkt ihr was ? richtig Nobody hat ein neues Case erstanden. Wie was und warum dazu gleich mehr.

Also gesucht hatteich ein Case wo ich oben einen Radi reinbringen kann. Und solche gab es schon. Zuerst war da Lian Li. Aber die Teile gehen zu Mords Preisen übern Tisch also ist daraus nie etwas geworden.  
Das waren Lian Lis wie das 9 PC f oder das  PC-A77B naja da ist nichts geworden. Weil über 100€ wollte ich nie ausgeben. Dann gab es da solche teile wie das Ikonik Ra was es gab. Das hätte ich bekommen können aber leider hat es 2 kleinigkeiten gehabt die mir nicht gefielen. Wie zb der Deckel.
Sehr oft gab es das Chieftec Big Tower. Die waren eigentlich ganz interessant aber naja so richtig gefallen taten die mir auch nicht. Dann gab es mal retour wahre vom Käsekönig aber da wurde zwar interessantes angeboten. Aber das ging zu Preisen weg woes sich nicht mehr lohnte. Und dann kamm das Oblivien 700d von Crosair ein geiles Teil. Aber leider wie immer solche Typen mussten gleich am Anfang bieten und so ging es innerhalb kürzester Zeit hoch. Aber in der zwiechenzeit kamm das Coolermaster Stacker STC-ST01 erst nicht beachtet bis ich aus zufall mal drauf klickte. Und was ich da lass gefiel mir. Top Maße also gegoogelt und was seh ich da ? 2 Netzteile einbaubar also oben und unten, ergo jede Menge Platz. Und und und. ein super Teil passt wie die Faust aufs auge. Und davon gab es innerhalb kürzsester Zeit gleich 3 stück. also 3 Versuche hatte ich so eins zu bekommen. Naja und heue Mittag lief das erste ab. Also heute Mittag kurz vor ende eine Zahl reingetippt und 3, nichts passiert, 2 ohh sollte es klaben, 1 na komm noch 1 sekunde, Bämm sie aben Post ;


> Hallo Nobody,
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Also hab ich jetzt sofern der Verkäufer es verschickt ein Coolermaster Stacker STC-ST01 für naja der Preis ist naja ich denke normal 47 € inkl. Versand.

So also will ich euch noch fix die daten durch geben. 
BxHxT: 227x536x584 mm
extern: 11x 5.25", 1x 3.5" 
intern: 4x 3.5" bis 16 mgl.
Lüfter (vorne): 120mm mgl. 
Lüfter  (hinten): 2x 120mm 
Front I/O: 6x USB 2.0, 1x FireWire, 1x Kopfhörer, 1x  Mikrofon 
Gewicht: 14.7kg
Alu-Front/Top/Seite
Mainboard bis E-ATX 12"x13",  BTX
zwei Netzteilschächte

Und als ich das gesehen habe und mir überlegt habe das man vorn selbst 3 140 Lüfter unter bringen kann war klar was ich nehme. Allerdings ist es nicht schwarz sondern Silbern. Aber ok das ist vlt sogar gut. Ich werde mir ansehen wie die Kratzer Verlaufen und dann ein Muster Abkleben. So das dann die Grundfarbe Schwarz ist und das Muster Silber durch scheint. Aber dazu später mehr. Bilder etc hab ich leider noch keine da der Verkäufer das beamen nicht zu kennen scheint. Aber dafür hab ich ein Test den ich eigentlich gut finde und mich auch bei meiner entscheidung mit beeinflusst hat. Hier ist er
Der einzige Nachteil den ich endecke ist die Blöde haupe oben am vorderen Deckel. Aber darunter ist Material und von daher ist es egal und die Haube kann gekürzt werden. Aso und etwas noch. Laut dem Verkäufer bekomm ich noch eine Zalmann Lüfter steuerung dazu. 
Hier ist nochmal der Link zum Angebot. Ich hoffe ihr könnt ihn sehen.
Soo und nun mal ich das Case zum Planen in Ketschup und hoffe das der verkäufer sich meldet.

Zu der Graka abdeckung bin ich nicht gekommen da ich drausen den Teich ablassen musste weil die Fische bis auf 3 Welse gestorben sind.  Es war die letzten Tage leider zu kalt und ich habe gedacht das die es aushalten aber dem war nicht so. Ich hätte sie wirklich schon letztes Wochende rein holen sollen. So wie ich es erst wollte als es Probleme mit der Pumpe gab.....


----------



## Soap313 (4. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neues Gehäuse*

Naja nicht mein Geschmack

Ein Lian Li oder der Sharkoon Rebel 12 Big Tower hätten mir besser gefallen


Naja man wird sehen was daraus wird ...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neues Gehäuse*

Das Rebel 12 währe das gewessen wa ich genommen hätte wenn ich nichts bekommen häte. Bei MF steht es zz bei 63 €. Aber da gefällt mir einiges auch nicht. So zb das unterm Netzteil die Festplatten sind oder das oben nicht genug Platz ist. Wenn ich also alles zusammenrechne komme ich mit dem ausgesuchten deutlich günstiger weg und bin flexibler vor allem. Und auserdem. Es ist ein Case. ein Case was keine HW hat. Also kann ich mich voll aus tun. Und wenn alles so geht wie ich das will ist ein Lian Li nichts mehr gegen über dem hier.


----------



## Schelmiii (4. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neues Gehäuse*

case mit viel Platz und einem Aussehen, dass förmlich nach Modding schreit^^ Und dazu guter Preis.
Ich würde sagen, sehr gute Wahl, also mach was draus.
Allein die Idee mit dem Muster hört sich schonmal vielversprechend an.


----------



## Black_PC (4. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neues Gehäuse*

Das hört isch ja alles schon mal gut an.

Auch wenn das Gehäuse bisher noch net so toll aussieht.


----------



## kero81 (4. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neues Gehäuse*

Na dann, auf ins Gefecht!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neues Gehäuse*

Ja das gehäuse sieht an sich noch nicht so gut aus. Aber hey das wird schon. Als0 denke ich zumindest schon mal. 

Auf jeden fall Hatte ich schon mal ein gutes Händchen gestern zu zu schlagen. Schaut euch mal angebot Nr 2 an. Es ist schon mal teurer als meins, hat keine Lüftersteuerung aber Löcher. Und zz schon 5 € teurer 

Jedenfalls hab ich mal erste entwürfe in Ketschup gemald. Wie gesagt erste entwürfe. Da ist noch nichts so wie es mal aussehen wird. Es ist nur zum weiter verbessern. Ich hab mal die Datei hoch geladen und Bilder. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich machen will (vorerst und nicht endgültig)
Fenster
Lackierung
Radi
Midi Platte
Pumpen endkoplung die schwebt
Kabelmanagement
Festplatten Halterung
2 Lüfter in der Rückseite
Stelthmod
...
...
...
und noch mehr wenns mir einfällt.
2. Wakü Kreislauf

Genau; ist mir eingefallen als ich über Einsteins Relativitätstheorie nachgedacht habe um die zu wiederlegen, 
wirklich ? 
Nö nich wirklich hab gerade Prototype gespielt....
Jedenfalls; 
Was wenn ich in der Front einen 3x 120 Radi rein setze ? 
Es also so assieht das die Graka vom 3x 140er gekühlt wird und die CPU vom 3x120 er und beides in eigenen Kreisläufen läuft. Etwas überdimensioniert aber ok wayne.


Mal was zum nachdenken; Was stimmt hier nicht ?  Das gabs gestern im Teamspeak und das wollte ich euch auch mal mit zeigen.


----------



## Pagz (5. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neues Gehäuse*

Na sieht doch schon mal ganz nett aus(und groß) Machst du irgentwas am Äußeren vom Case? (LEDs?).
Auf jeden Fall ne Menge Platz zum freien Modden!


----------



## Black_PC (5. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neues Gehäuse*

Deine Planung hört sich auch schon gut an, das mit der Iphone OVP ist schon geil


----------



## Schelmiii (5. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neues Gehäuse*

Die Planung sieht schonmal gut aus, das mim zweiten Kreislauf würd ich lassen, das geld der 2. Pumpe ist sicher wo anderst besser angelegt. Und das mit der OVP ist echt bitter, aber Verpackungen werden sehr oft bei ebay Verkauft, also immer schön alles durchlesen. Das besste ist ja, dass es auch überall fett da steht^^


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (5. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neues Gehäuse*

schöne Planung , warum wurde es bei dir eigentlich kein Lianli b25 hat dir das nciht gefallen ?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neues Gehäuse*

Also vergessen hab ich noch was. so werde ich andere schalter verwenden. Und entkoplungen nehm ich auch noch.
Ausen wird ja Lackiert und ne Beleuchtung kommt auch noch ran. Also Ja außen wird und muss ja auch noch was passieren.
Ist ja auch richtig viel Platz vorhanden.

denkst du nicht das es die Temperaturen weiter senken würde ? Wenn ich das so machen würde ?

Das Lianli b25 gefällt mir nicht weil oben das Netzteil sitzt und auch kein Platz für dem Radi ist. Auserdem bin ich nicht so der Freund von Front Türen.

Ach ja die haube die mich am meisten stört kann man wegschrauben.... Super.


----------



## Schelmiii (5. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neues Gehäuse*

Du baust ja gleich viel Radiatoren ein, also is die Kühlfläche gleich groß. Und durch die zweite Pumpe wird halt der Durchfluss erhöht (wenn man beider Zusammenrechnet). Nur Durchfluss ist ja nicht so wichtig für die temperatur. Ich vermute nur, dass die temperaturen konstanter werden, da sich insgesamt durch den 2. Kreislauf die Wassermenge erhöht und somit ein größerer Puffer für die Wärme vorhanden ist. Da kann man aber auch ein größeren AGB nehmen. Ich selbst hab ja noch nie nen laufendes System mit Wakü gehabt, ich hab nur 1000 Teile in meinem Zimmer, die demnächst verbaut werden. Aber so rein intuitiv würde ich sagen, es würde mehr bringen, wenn man in andere Bauteile investiert, wie wenn in nen 2. Kreislauf. Aber ich lass mich gerne eines besseren belehren. (Genug Pumpen hät ich auf jedenfall dafür  )


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neues Gehäuse*

Da hast du mich nicht verstanden fürchte ich. Ich will einen 2. Radi in der Front einsetzen. Ich hätte da an 3x 120 gedacht. Demzufolge währe ein 3x 120er für die CPU und ein 3x 140 er für die Graka da. die getrennt von einander laufen. Also hab ich dann so zu sagen 2 Waküs. 1x CPU only und einmal Graka only. Ich denke schon das das was bringt wenn ich sehe das manche mit einen 3x 120er CPU + Graka kühlen.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (5. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neues Gehäuse*

Siet wann hat das Gehäuse Netzteil oben und eine Tür ?


----------



## Schelmiii (5. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neues Gehäuse*

Ich hab dich schon verstanden, sprich, meiner meinung nach solltest du nur den neuen Radi holen, aber keinen neuen kreislauf dafür aufbauen. Das der Radi was bringt steht außer Frage. Wie du weist werd ich ja selbst mit 2 x 420 und 1 x 360 alles kühlen, von daher^^


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neues Gehäuse*

LianLi b25 wie du gesagt hast ist das hier und ja das hat oben ein Netzteil und eine Front Tür.

Und schelmii versteh ich jetzt nicht....
Aber demnach bringt ein 2. Radi mehr als ein dickerer.


----------



## Schelmiii (5. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neues Gehäuse*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Und schelmii versteh ich jetzt nicht....


 Ich dich auch nicht. Ich glaub wir reden aneinander vorbei.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (5. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neues Gehäuse*

ich meine das Lianli b25 ;D


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neues Gehäuse*

Und bei den Bildern die ich gesehen habe ist es eben oben das netzteil. 
Aber egal, Lian li ist immer zu teuer. Für den Preis bekomme ich 2 stalker insofern egal. Auserdem hat lianli jeder.

schelmi hat ne PN gleich.


----------



## kero81 (5. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neues Gehäuse*

Mal eine Frage: Wie willst Du denn hinten zwei 120er Lüfter verbauen? Da ist doch nur ein Lüfterplatz im Stacker.

Oder hab ich wieder was verpasst???

Gruß Kero


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neues Gehäuse*



kero81 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage: Wie willst Du denn hinten zwei 120er Lüfter verbauen? Da ist doch nur ein Lüfterplatz im Stacker.
> 
> Oder hab ich wieder was verpasst???
> 
> Gruß Kero



Schau mal kero 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist eine Stichsäge mit einen Metallsägeblatt. und in verbindung mit einer Bohrmaschiene kann man ganz schnell das Gehäuse übereden einen weiteren 120er Lüfter auf zu nehmen.

Ne du hast nichts verpasst. Was ich sagen will ist das hinten ein weiterer Lüfterplatz rein gemacht werden kann. Weil ich ja den Platz für das 2. Netzteil direkt nicht brauche. Daher wird dort ein weitere Lüfter hin kommen. Das muss ich machen weil ich jede möglichkeit nutzen muss Frische Luft ins Case zu bringen da ja mindestens 2 Radies damit gekühlt werden muss. 

Wie alles genau wird muss ich erst sehen wenn ich das Case bekomme. Ich rechne nächste Woche damit.

Edit; Gerade gesehen. Die 2. Auktion ,it dem selben Gehäuse wie ich hab ist aus. Und was soll ich sagen? 64 € + Versand. Und ich hab 47 inkl Versand gezahlt. 

Edit 2.0 Redux; kero hat mir gerade einen Link geschickt denn ich euch nicht vorendhalten will. Hier ist er


----------



## trunxsz (5. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neues Gehäuse*

Finde das Gehäuse im Urzustand ehrlich gesagt nicht so hübsch.
Der MDPC-Link überzeugt mich dann aber doch, dein Projekt weiterzuverfolgen. 
Ich hoffe du machst was draus.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (5. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neues Gehäuse*

wenn du das so hinbekommst ;D


----------



## Black_PC (5. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neues Gehäuse*

Den Link hättest du uns besser nicht gezeigt, denn jetzt wissen wir,was man aus so nem Gehäuse machen kann und das erwarten wir dann jetzt auch von dir.


----------



## Own3r (5. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neues Gehäuse*

 Das will ich jetzt mal sehen, ob du das hinbekommst .


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neues Gehäuse*



trunxsz schrieb:


> Finde das Gehäuse im Urzustand ehrlich gesagt nicht so hübsch.
> Der MDPC-Link überzeugt mich dann aber doch, dein Projekt weiterzuverfolgen.
> Ich hoffe du machst was draus.



Im ur zustand ist es nicht mit neueren Gehäusen zu vergleichen. Schlieslich ist es auch im Herbst 2004 heraus gekommen und wurde 2008 nicht mehr verkauft. Es ist so ein richtiger Oldi. 
Da ist es klar das es nicht mit Lian Li oder manchen anderen Gehäusen mithalten kann. 

Aber es ist eben Funktional. Und das kann keiner bestreiten. Man kann enorm viele Lüfter ein bringen. Und hat enorm viel Platz. Aber die maße
 sind auch noch genau richtig.
Und genau das war mir wichtig. Am Aussehen kann man ja immer was machen. An der funktionalität eher weniger.

Aber so wie im Link wird es nicht aussehen. Ganz einfach deshalb weil es dann nur nachgemacht währe., Nein mein Mod wird anders aussehen.
Und damit ihr euch Vorstellen könnt was so ausen passieren wird (ua) zähl ichs mal eben auf.

Schwarz Lackierung wobei ein Als Streifenmuster zuvor abgeklebt wird so das die Streifen dann gebürstestes Alu sind und der Rest schwarz.
Eine neue FRrontblende mit Stelthmod wird es zu sehen geben.
Unterbodenbeleuchtung ist mit bei
Die Schalter werden getauscht und neue werden dazu kommen zum schalten der Beleuchtung.
Nen Fenster muss einfach sein.
Ne Halterung fürs Display
Und wenn mir noch was einfällt was gut kommt wird das auch gebaut.


----------



## trunxsz (5. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neues Gehäuse*

Ja ich weiß, dass es älter ist.
Ist ja auch nicht schlimm, dass du das Gehäuse jetzt verwendest.
Finde es sogar gut und hoffe, dass du was schönes draus zauberst. 
Die Planung hört sich ja schonmal gut an.


----------



## Black_PC (5. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neues Gehäuse*

Ich habe auch nciht erwartet, dass du es nachmachst, sondern bloß halt was, was zumindest für die Mittel die du hast und so das Beste ist was geht.

Aber du machst dafür ein neues TB auf oder ??, weil das ist ja eig eine eigenständige Mod.


----------



## L.B. (5. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neues Gehäuse*

Der ambitionierte Bastler macht auch aus einer Kloschüssel ein Meisterwerk. Also lass dich nicht beirren, Nobody, und fang an zu basteln.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neues Gehäuse*

Nunn beruhigt euch mal ^^ Ich habe nie gemeint das ihr meint das ich es nach machen soll. Auserdem geht es in sofern nicht weil der Typ auch ne Lukü hat und ich ne Wakü.

Und nein Black_PC jetzt hast du nicht aufgepasst... 
Das gehört zu Aurora. 
Wie schonmal gesagt war das 1. Case mehr zum Testen. Das stand spätestens nach der Wakü fest. Es ist einfach zu wenig Platz drin im Asgart. Zum Beispiel bekomm ich nicht mal mehr ne Festplatte rein.
Es wird also alles hier weiter gehen. Und abgesehen davon ist ein 2. Tagebuch hier sowiso nicht seitens der Moderation gewünscht. Dazu sag ich jetzt aber weiter nichts.

Aber mergt ihr was ? ihr Zweifelt  Und das ist gut. Das wurde am anfang an diversen stellen auch etwas aber die sind jetzt irgendwie alle ruhig. Und von einer anderen Seite hab ich schon eingeständnise gehört das es Falsch war was sie sagten  

Also macht euch keine Gedanken. Das wird schon. Immerhin hab ich als erster es geschaft eine Wakü in ein Asgart zu bringen. Da wird ein altes Case auch nicht sich wiedersetzen können. Und bedenkt vorerst ist keine HW im Case ich kann also Flexen etc was beim anderen ausfällt wegen der Hardware.

Sobald das Case da ist werden erste Bilder hier folgen die viele Fragen beantworten und neue mit sich bringen.

'Und was für Potenzial im Case steckt sieht man so noch nicht. Ich denke aber einiges.


----------



## trunxsz (5. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neues Gehäuse*

Du schaffst das schon.


----------



## Pr0t0type (6. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neues Gehäuse*

Viel Glück!

Hoffentlich kommen bald bilder!

Der Theard ist bei mir auf der Chrome Startseite! Und war der erste der hier den Platz gefunden hat!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neues Gehäuse*



Pr0t0type schrieb:


> Viel Glück!
> 
> Hoffentlich kommen bald bilder!
> 
> Der Theard ist bei mir auf der Chrome Startseite! Und war der erste der hier den Platz gefunden hat!




Danke 

Also ich hab mit dem Verkäufer geredet und das Geld gestern mit Paypal überwiedsen. Also sollte es Morgen auf dem Weg gehen. Und dann innerhalb von 1-2 Tagen hier sein. Ich rechne so mit Donnerstag. Bis dahin hab ich keine Bilder sorry. Die einzigen die ich habe ist von da wo ich gestern die Plexi Teile im Backoffen hatte. 2h bei 79 °  danach wahren sie gut durch .

Auf jedenfall muss ich mir mal Langsamm gedanken machen zwecks der Front wie die aussehen soll. Weil danach richtet sich auch was ich an Lüfter etc bestelle.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (6. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neues Gehäuse*

eine schöne mesh front ?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neues Gehäuse*

Neee also Mech hat es ja schon. Ich denke da an so etwas wie ein Blech, Lackiert versteht sich, Mit entsprechenden ausschnitten. Allerdings muss ich mir erstmal klar werden wie ich mit der Wakü weiter mache. Es geht darum ob in der Front nen weiterer Radi rein kommt oder nicht. Wenn nur Lüfter rein kommen muss ich es anders gestalten als wenn nen Radi rein kommt. Ich versuch mal was zu malen ich denke das ist das beste.


----------



## Black_PC (6. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neues Gehäuse*

Also ich würde nen Radi in der Front gut finden, aber trotzdem eben nur ein Wakükreislauf.

Ich bin auf jeden Fall schon gespannt.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neues Gehäuse*

Ja also nach etlichen PNs mit schelmii bin ich nun auch soweit das ich es vlt so lasse mit 1. Kreislauf. Aber ich frag noch einmal die jungs im  Wakü tread was die so mit meinen. Ist ja auch intereesant da es für alles ein Pro und kontra gibt.

edit; Das letzte der 3 Stacker ging raus. Und diesmal hat es 54 € gekostet. Ach da scheint es ich hab das günstigste erwischt. hoffentlich kommt es dann auch.


----------



## Black_PC (7. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neues Gehäuse*

Das ist ja gut, dass du es am günstigten bekommen hast.

Gibt es denn schon was neues in Sachen Lieferstand, also wurde es schon verschickt oder so ?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neues Gehäuse*

Also ich freu mch auch. Gerade hab ich noch so ein Case gefunden was als sofort Kauf deklariert ist. Und das kommt ohne Versand 44 € + 11 € Versand  Und das wo das Case schlecht aussieht. Also schein ich echt mal ein Guten Griff gemacht zu haben.
Und das coole ist; Heute hat der Verkäufer mir die Naricht geschrieben das er das Case auf den Weg geschickt hat. Also sollte es Morgen oder spätestens übermorgen bei mir sein. Die Annahme Stelle weiß auch schon bescheid was da auf ihr zu kommt.

Wegen der Frontblende bin ich noch am Überlegen. Aber so richtig kann ich mich nicht entscheiden da ich noch nicht weiß ob in der Front nur Lüfter kommen oder auch ein Radi. Wobei ich stark für den Radi bin. so 3 x 120 sollte schon was her machen. Und die CPU noch weiter in der Temperatur senken. Wobei ich aber manchmal denke das so 5-6° über Raumtemperatur bei einer OC CPU schon ok sind. Denn sie läuft ja auf 1,35 V bei 3,8 Ghz.

Naja mal sehen. Überlegungen und Überlegungen. Das steht gerade an. Ideen hab ich auch einige. (Wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr welche auch posten).
Und wenn allles Funktioniert wie ich mir das Denke dann kann der von dem Link einpacken.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neues Gehäuse*

Hallo mal wieder.

Heute kamm doch tatsächlich das neue (alte) Gehäuse an.

Ja was soll ich sagen. Der Postbote hast mich nun offiziel. Warum ? Nun das ist mir klar geworden als ich das Packet von meiner Packet Abgebe stelle abgeholt habe..... Jap für ne Lan ist es nicht entworfen wurden.
Es kamm schon mal in dem Orginal Kartong. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daheim hab ich das Teil dann gleich mal aufgemacht Und das Gehäuse raus gehoben. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun ja ich wollte größe ich bekamm sie auch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber so richtig der Beschreibung entsprach das gehäuse nicht.

Denn erstmal war ein Laufwerk mit dabei.  Ob es noch geht keine Ahnung. Aber muss es auch nicht. Ich hab 1. schon eins und 2. brauch ich nur den ausfahr mechanismus.
Dann wahr im inneren der Kartong mit dem zubehör. und jo Das ist viel zubehör. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und dazu gab es noch so eine Dämbox für Festplatten die auch entkobelt ist Dann hab ich mir mal das gehäuse näher angesehen. Verarbeitet ist es Top. Nicht zu vergleichen mit dem Asgart was auch nicht schlecht ist. Gewicht ist wie schon erwähnt beachtlich. Die Wagge sagt 3 Kiloleichter als der derzeitige Rechner mit Wakü usw...
Aber mich interessieren die Kratzer. Und ja es sind welche vorhanden. Aber keinesfalls sind die soo schwer das sie stören. und mit ner Lackierung sind die weg.
Die Lüftersteuerung ist nicht mehr ganz so taufrisch. Aber solang die noch was tut werde ich die intern verbauen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gut ist das man viele Teile einfach wegschrauben kann ohne nieten zu öffnen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nen Vergleich muss es auch geben



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also jo ich würde sagen da hab ich einen guten Griff gemacht mit dem Case. Alles dabei keine großen Mängel und günstig. Allerdings muss ich es komplett sauber machen da es schon etwas dreckig ist.


----------



## loop (8. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neues Gehäuse*

Na das schaut doch ganz gut aus. Dann gib dem Verkäufer in Ebay auch ein dickes + und ein Dankeschön 

Jetzt kannste alles mal schön aufräumen in einem Case. Und diesmal achte drauf, dass du die Lüferöffnungen gescheit ausschneidest ohne noch irgendwelche Zacken oder sowas, das schaut nämlich komisch aus


----------



## iLucas (8. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Es ist da, es ist groß, es ist ...*

Dann mal viel spaß  
Du wirst aber noch ordentlich was zu tun haben 
(Sind das Kratzer am Seitenteil von innen?)

Gruß iLucas

PS: Jetzt bekommste ein ABO


----------



## Pr0t0type (8. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Es ist da, es ist groß, es ist ...*

Juhu Bilder!

jetzt freu ich mich auf den umbau mal schaun was du daraus machst!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Es ist da, es ist groß, es ist ...*

Ja loop der Verkäufer hat schon eine entsprechende Bewertung kassiert.

Und die Zacken mussten bleiben weil dort die Lüfter befestigt wahren. Die kleinen ebenfalls weil auch die etwas zu halten haben, die Staubfilter.
Aber keine Angst hier hab ich eine bessere Lösung.

Was meinst du ilucas ? da komm ich nicht mit. Aber ich hab einmal alle Seitenteile Abgelichtet. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meinst du das letzte Bild ? wenn ja wo sieht man das ? Aber egal. Das ist nur Kleber. Was der dort macht und was dort Klebte ich weiß es nicht. Der lässt sich aber leicht entfernen.
Die anderen Kratzer sind klein und nicht Tief. Einmal Lackieren und die Kratzer sind nicht mehr sichtbar.

PS; Danke

Was ich draus mach wird man sehen. zz Rechne ich gerade mit den Maßen was machbar ist.


----------



## kero81 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Es ist da, es ist groß, es ist ...*

Auf zu Atem!!! Mach was schönes draus Nobody.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (8. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Es ist da, es ist groß, es ist ...*

das ging aber schnell .
ganz schön groß und edel dein neuer Tower!
mal gucken was drauß wird !
Gib mal die Farben durch oder bleiben die ? 
Eine Skizze wo alle der Farbe entpricht wäre geil


----------



## iLucas (8. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Es ist da, es ist groß, es ist ...*

Ach das ist nur Kleber,
hab bei diesem Bild http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-es-ist-da-es-ist-gross-es-ist-k-dsc07781.jpg gedacht es wären Kratzer 

Gruß iLucas


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Es ist da, es ist groß, es ist ...*

Jo es war nur Kleber. Aber auf dem Bild sieht man nur das Mainboardtray. Was man raus nehmen kann.

Ähm wie soll ich das jetzt sagen ? Also geplant ist wieder ein Muster zu machen. Allerdings ist das Muster dann gebürstetes AlU wie es schon der Grund ist. Auserhalb vom Muster wird alles schwarz. 
Innen wird ebenfalls alles schwarz Lackiert.
Die beleuchtung wird weiter Grün mit spuren von Blau bleiben.
Ich hoffe das wolltest du wissen oder ? Ne skizze wird etwas schwierig da ich mit Ketschub das Muster nicht so hin bekomme. Aber es wird nicht ganz so werden wie es jetzt ist.

La kero ich denke schon da es was feines wird.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (8. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Es ist da, es ist groß, es ist ...*

ah genau sowas wollte ich hören !


----------



## Own3r (8. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Es ist da, es ist groß, es ist ...*

Das schaut mal wirklich gut aus! 

Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt was du daraus machst.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Es ist da, es ist groß, es ist ...*

Soo ich hab mal etwas gemessen. Oben bekomm ich ohne Probleme einen 3x 140 rein. Unten sieht es schon etwas anders aus. Da bekomm ich nur einen 3x 120 er rein. Aber das wird eng und nur möglich weil die steuerung nicht sehr breit ist und ich auf dem Cardreader verzichte.
Einen 3x 140 würde ich nur rein bekommen wenn ich kommplett auf das Laufwerk verzichten würde. Aber das brauch ich Teilweise also müsste ich dafür einen anderen Platz finden. Und das ist nicht möglich da alle Pätze schon belegt sind. Hmm mir scheint ich bräuchte ein größeres Gehäuse.

Also wird wohl wenn ein Radi kommt ein 3x 120 kommen der in der Front steht und auf dem Deckel kommt der 3 x 140.

Bilder gibt es Morgen wieder. Ich hab mal etwas auseinander genommen.


----------



## Black_PC (9. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Es ist da, es ist groß, es ist ...*

Das Case sieht echt mal gut aus 

Von den Radis übernimmst du nur den 120mm oder auch den Magicool, weil da ja schon einiges an möglicher Leistung verschleudert wird.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Es ist da, es ist groß, es ist ...*

Also geplant ist das der 3x 140 bleibt. Ob ich den 1x 120 er noch lasse da weis ich nicht. Auf jedenfall wird wohl ein weiterer 3 x 120er in die Front kommen so das dann 2 Radis im system laufen. 
Den Slim muss ich wohl lasen da ich sonst wenn ich ihn ersetze gegen einen nicht Slim keinen 3x 120er unten rein setzen kann. Oder ich müsste mir etwas wegen den Laufwerk einfallen lassen. Wenn ich das wo anders hin setzen könnte also weg von der front gäbe es eine Chance. einen nicht Slim in den Deckel zu setzen und unten einen 3x 120 oder vlt gar ein 3x 140 rein zu setzen.

Hier nooch fix ein paar Bilder 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die ganze Front erstmal raus gemacht inkl Laufwerk und oberes Teil.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier hab ich doch klatt mal Die obere Haube entfernt. 6 Schrauben und sie war weg. Man beachte darunter ist das volle Materiall !!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist der untere Teil der Festplattendämbox. Etwas schlecht für den Radi aber irgendwie bekomm ich das Teil da schon weg.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das war zuvor im Case. Ich hoffe mal das macht keine Probleme



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das hier ist das Teil wo die Schalter und die USB Ports drann sind. Positiv ist das es so flach ist. Auch die Steuerung ist so flach weswegen Ich eben nur Probleme mit dem Laufwerk habe.

Also wenn jemand ne Idee hatwo man das Laufwerk verpflanzen kann nur raus damit.

Achso der Verkäufer schrieb das er sich getrennt hat von dem Teil weil er etwas kleineres braucht. Ok....


----------



## trunxsz (9. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Es ist da, es ist groß, es ist ...*

Sieht doch nicht so schlecht aus, wie ich dachte.
Viel Spaß und Erfolg damit.
Ist 'ne gute Basis.


----------



## Acid (9. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Es ist da, es ist groß, es ist ...*

das gebürstete alu sieht gut aus, ich hoffe doch mal das wird eloxiert und nicht lackiert oder beschichtet....


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Es ist da, es ist groß, es ist ...*

Also die Front streben aus Alu bleiben ja auch. Aber die Seitenteile und das Dach werden Lackiert werden. Vermutlich schwarz. 

Also das größte Problem ist wo das Laufwerk hin kommt. Aber ich denke da hab ich eine idee. Und zwar unter der midiplatte. Dort ist noch etwas Platz. Es ist zwar nicht der optimale Platz aber naja gut. Ich brauch das Laufwerk sowiso nicht so heufig. Also werd ich es so machen das es dort unten befestigt wird und dann auch dort ausfahren kann. Also hab ich dann ein Laufwerk was aus der Seitenwand raus kommt.  Aber dann ist unter der midiplatte schluss weil ich dann auch keinen Platz mehr habe. Und unter dem Netzteil kommen dann die Festplatten.

Den Airflow hab ich mir auch schon überlegt. Und zwar wird oben durch den 3 x 140 eingesaugt ins Case und dann durch den 3 x 120 er rausgeblasen. Hinten kommen noch 1 120er und 2 90er rein die auch Luft rein Blasen. 
in unter der Midi Plate saugt Blaäst en Lüfter auch rein.


----------



## Black_PC (10. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Es ist da, es ist groß, es ist ...*

Ich würde vorne auf jeden Fall reinblasend und oben auf jeden Fall rausblasend, hinten könnte man dann einfach mal gucken.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Es ist da, es ist groß, es ist ...*

Das könnte man auch machen. Aber da müsste man erstmal wissen wie die Front aussehen wird.... Naja und das weiß ich noch nicht. Aber sicher währe das auch eine Idee. Aber da müsste der hintere rein blasen.
vlt mach ich da noch auf der midi Platte ein Lüfter der das ganze noch unterstützt. Ja das währe vlt besser. Auf der midi Platte nen Lüfter und über der Front wird eingesaugt. Und oben wird abgesaugt. Hofentlich kommt es da nicht zum Währemstau.


*Edite sagt;* heute werd ich mal was ganz verügtes machen. Etwas was ich mir wo aders abgeschaut habe und nun eunfach mal Kopiere. Ich mach so ein Youtube Video. Ich hoffe mal das ich das hin bekomme und das es geht. Achja und basteln werde ich heute auch noch.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Videos,Bilder eines Samstages*

So mal wieder was neues. Also wie gesagt ich hab 2 Videos auf tube hoch geladen. Einmal hier 

Ist nen kleiner Rundgang durchs neue Case. Es gibt noch eins mit geschlossenen Deckel.



Morgen oder vlt heute gibts vlt noch eins vom derzeitigen Case. Und irgendwann bekomm ichs auch noch hin das es mit Musik läuft.

Die Planungen sind soweit abgeschlossen. Was noch fehlt ist ist wie die Front ausehen wird.


Am Case selber hab euch heute erstmal die unnötigen teile Weg geschraubt. Bilder hab ich auch.

Entfernt hab ich das Gitter für den oberen Lüfter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das untere Gitter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei ich hier noch den Rand wegmachen muss und die aussparung vergrößern muss damit das Netzteil Luft von unten bekommt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und was ist noch zuviel ? richtig die Rückwand



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und dann noch diese Dämmbox die dort ganz Falsch ist da sie sonst mit den radi kolidiert. Da musste ich Nobody Technologie anwenden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wie man siet geht es solches Dämzeug weg zu bekommen ohne große schäden.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jo und das wars für heute. Was ist zu wenig ? Na gut meinetwegen. Dann eben noch das Kleben der Graka abdeckung.
Also bevor ich sie geklebt habe hab ich sie bei angenehmen 79 ° 2 h im Offen aufgewärmt. Das muss sein weil es sonst zu rißen an den Klebestellen kommt weil der Laser das Material dort in seiner strucktur verändert hat.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das war letzte Woche aber naja. Heute dann hab ich geklebt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist die Seite die zu den Laufwerken zeigt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das hier ist die aussparung für die Stromanschlüsse.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und weil es noch so ein WaküKühler ist muss noch eine Aussparung für die anschlüsse ran.
Jo und entweder Morgen oder Irgendwann die Woche werd ich mal eben noch Lackieren. Schwarz versteht sich. Abgeklebt habe ichs schon damit nicht der Kleber unter das Plexi Lüft und die Oberfläche Versaut.
Und darunter kommen dann Grüne Leds. Ob ichs noch in den derzeitigen Case einbaue weiß ich noch nicht 100 % aber wenn ich sehe was alles gemacht werden muss......
Neben mehren ausschnitten muss ich noch diverse Halterungen bauen. Zb für das Laufwerk was nun doch in falle das es nicht mehr am ursprünglichen Platz passt, unter der midi Platte kommt.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (11. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Videos,Bilder eines Samstages*

sieht ja aschon sehr vielversprechend aus!


----------



## loop (11. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Videos,Bilder eines Samstages*

Und diesmal alles schön vorher planen und sauber machen 
Und mal lieber mal nachfragen ob etwas gut ausschauen könnte 
In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft 
(und halt dich von den Noblorrors fern)


Ach ja hier eine Inspiration, wie es nicht aussehen sollte 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Frontblende*

loop noch einmal nur für dich. Ich habe nie gepfuscht oder ähnliches. Deine ecken die du immer bemängelst musste ich stehen lassen da ich sonst den Lüfter nicht hätte festschrauben können bzw wäre er dann zu locker geblieben. Das hat nichts mit unsauber zu tun. Und das bemalen ging zugegebener maßen etwas schief aber das war auch das einzigste.


So und nun wieder eine Folge Nobody hat was.

Also zuerst hab ich es heute unglaublicher weiße geschaft die Graka abdeckung zu Lackieren. 
Wieder etwas abgeklebt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und dann nochmal abgeklebt wegen einen einzigen Haar



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jop sieht gut aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und dann drauf mit dem Zeug



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und trocknen lassen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lange Trocknen lassen....

Gut ok nichts besonderes aber egal gehört dazu. Aber dafür hab ich nun einen Plan wie ich die Frontblende gestalte so das genug Luft rein kommt es aber noch gut aussieht. Und das ist sie.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die hellen Teile sind die Ausschnitte. Bis auf die langen senkrechten. Das sollen die Alu Ecken sein Jedenfalls wird dann die Blende so ausgeschnitten und dahinter sitzt der Radi. Vieleicht mach ich die auschnitte auf einer oder beiden Seiten Oval. Das lies sich aber in Ketschup nicht darstellen. Ich bin zumindest Stark dafür das auf den ausenseiten Oval abgeschlossen wird. Und was sagt uns das ? richtig es wird zu 85 % so gemacht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (12. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Frontblende*

sieht gut aus !


----------



## Schelmiii (12. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Frontblende*



Der kleine Jayson schrieb:


> sieht gut aus !


Find ich auch


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Frontblende*

Jo mir auch interessant was einen so einfällt wenn man etwas ruse spielt (Nobodys Wertung; Langweilig spielt lieber World in Conflict is deutlich besser) Aber denkt dran das die äuseren enden Oval enden. 
Ich denke die Blende hat daduch optischen reiz und es kommt genug Luft rein. 

Wegen der Radies hab ich mir was überlegt. Währe es nicht vlt sinnvoller einen 2x140er zu nehmen und über ihm einen 140 Lüfter so zu montieren ? Schlieslich muss ich ja Kühle Luft ins Case rein bekommen weil ja das Wasser nur so Kalt werden kann wie die ausentemperatur. Was haltet ihr von der Idee ?


----------



## _Hendi_ (12. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Frontblende*

Sieht richtig gut aus, was du da machst!
Wo hast du denn das Lochblech gekauft und welche Stärke hat es?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Frontblende*

Ähm Lochblech ? Ic weiß ehrlichgesagt nicht was du meinst. Ich hab niergends Lochblech eingebaut.


----------



## hirschi-94 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Frontblende*

Hi Nobody,


mir gefällt das neue Case echt richtig gut weiter so!!


Und Gratulation zu 60000 Hits


----------



## _Hendi_ (13. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Frontblende*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Ähm Lochblech ? Ic weiß ehrlichgesagt nicht was du meinst. Ich hab niergends Lochblech eingebaut.




Öhm ich meinte das hier : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...urora-status-frontblende-191.html#post2199472

ABER ich hab nat nur die Bilder angeschaut und nix gelesen 
Und jetzt musste ich feststellen, dass du es ja ausgebaut hast 
und nicht andersrum sry


----------



## VJoe2max (13. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Frontblende*

Ah - endlich mal wieder ein Mod des guten alten Stacker STC-T01 . Das lob ich mir .

Da ich meinen eigenen Stacker-Mod auch gerade wieder in der Mache habe, interessiert mich natürlich alles was aktuell so mit dem Gehäuse angestellt wird. 

Sieht sehr interessant aus dein Vorhaben! Wird die neue Frontblende komplett aus Alu und Lochblech sein, oder kommt da auch teilweise Plexiglas zum Einsatz? Das Muster finde ich mit den kantigen Ausläufen zur Seite hin eigentlich nicht schlecht. 

Btw: Falls du die originalen Frontblenden los werden willst - ich suche derzeit welche und würde sie dir abnehmen (auch gerne alle, falls du mir einen günstigen Preis machst).



PS: Da mach ich doch gleich mal ein Abo draus


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Frontblende*

Ja hirschi-94 es ist genau das was ich gesucht habe und erfüllt auch alles was ich verlange.

Und wir haben ja gelernt die Hits haben nichts zu sagen.

Tia _Hendi_ wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil heist es immer. Ja ich hab es ausgebaut und so wie ich mich kenne wird es irgendwann recykelt.

So und dann hätten wir da noch VJoe2max Danke für das Abo sag ich mal.Nun zu deinen Fragen was auch gleich das Update für heute ist, also zumindest ne Statusmeldung. 
Ich hab heute mal mit dem NMBD (Nobodys Metall beschafungs Dienst) gsprochen. Nach dem hätte ich 3 Metalle zur auswahl. Einmal Nerosta (Nicht zu verwechseln mit edelstahl) dann Alu und auch Kupfer währe möglich. 

Also werde ich die Frontblende aus Alu machen und nicht nerosta nehmen. Und Kupfer fällt auch dafür weg. 
Plexi oder Lochblech werden nicht in der Frontblende zum einsatz kommen. Und ob die äuseren Ecken nun eckig werden oder Oval auslaufen weiß ich auch noch nicht. Ich bin mir noch nicht einmal sicher ob was ich für einen Radi dahinter setze. Entweder einen 3x 120 er oder einen 2x 140 und einen 140 er Lüfter obentrüber.
Die Frontblenden kannst du meinetwegen haben. Allerdings wirst du dich da leider noch etwas gedulden müssen da ich erstmal sehen muss was die Lasermaschiene so an Metallschneiden kann und wie ich die Blende bearbitete. Aber wenn ich weiß das du die Teile haben willst dann werde ich die Blende vor verlegen. Ich denke also nächste Woche oder spätestens übernächste Woche können sie dann auf Reisen gehen.
Ich denke das können wir aber alles noch per PN abmachen wenn du wirklich interesse hast.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Frontblende*

So dann will Der Nobody auch noch mal etwas loswerden.

Also Was gibts neues ? 
Einmal wollte das Board ncht mehr richtig und stürzte plötzlich ab mit den werden wo es zuvor immer stabil lief. Und auch waren die Voltage einstelungen im Bios weg. Ich dachte erst sowas wie Spannungswandler hinüber aber dem war nicht so es war das Bios. Nach einen Bosflash auf die neuste Version. (Asrock bringt ja alle 2 wochen eine neue) War alles wieder da und nun läuft es besser als zuvor.

Dann was gabs noch ? Nun die Pläne sind fertig und warten auf ihre Umsetzung. Es gibt noch ein kleines Plan Problem wegen der Wakü aber ok das ist nicht weiter schlimm und wird noch gelöst. 
Dann habe ich den NMBD die Maße für das Metall gegeben und er kann es besorgen. Es gab auch viele gute ideen was man noch so machen kann und die werden auch gemacht. So wird der Radi nicht ganz in das Case eingelassen zB. Jo und und nun kommt die traurige nachricht. Hier wird erstmal Pause sein. So ganze 2 Wochen mindestens. Warum ? Nun ich muss auf das Metall warten. Und das bekomm ich erst in 2 Wochen. Ich hoffe zwar das ich das Blech für die Frontblende noch in dieser Woche bekomme aber es sieht schlecht aus. Denn die nächsten 2 Wochen kann der NMBD kein Metall organisieren und dann ist auch noch der Laser Mann nicht da und das die darauffolgenden 2 Wochen. Also kann ich erst in 2 Wochen weiter machen und dann leider nur mit der Midiplatte etc. 
Mit VJoe2max wurde übrigens alles per PN geklärt und er bekommt die Teile sobald ich die Front fertig habe. Also in so 4 Wochen wenn alles blöd läuft. 

In der zwichenzeit werde ich noch weiter Planen und auch diverse bestellungen tätigen. 

Also bis in 2 Wochen wenn es hier weiter geht.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (15. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Frontblende*

sachade -.-


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Frontblende*

Sooo nach 2 Wochen Melde ich mich dann mal wieder oder ? So also Ich habe es geschaft Metall zu Organiesieren. Ist etwas mehr Geworden als ich brauche aber hey was solls. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja es ist noch etwas Dreckig und wird noch Lackiert nach den Schneiden. Aber es war Kostenlos von daher hab ich nicht nein Gesagt.

Aber dann noch eine storry aus Nobodys reallife.

Es ist Freitag Morgen. Pünktlich um 7,45 erscheint Nobody am Tagewerk. Er schaut sich um und hey da ist er der Mann der unter den Namen Pleximan berühmtheit erlangte. Also sofort zu ihm hin gespurtet ihn von anderen Personen abgeschirmt und auf seine Geliebte Lasermaschiene zeigend gefragt,, hey kann deine Laser Maschiene auch Metall schneiden und wenn ja wie stark kann das sein. ?"
Pleximan Start Nobody etwas fragend an und sagt jo also Metall geht gar nicht. Ich kann es zwar grvieren aber zum schneiden ist die Maschiene zu schwach. Und Nobody schläft das gesicht ein... und Nobody denkt na super wasn das für Spielzeug ?" Aber Pleximan sagt wieder was. ,,Aber wenn du willst, ich bekomme bald eine Maschiene zum einrichten her.. Und da kann ich auch mal eben etwas Metall auflegen das ist dann egal."
Darauf der Nobody dem das Gesict wieder aufweckt ,, Und wann ?" 
Pleximann ,,In ca 5 Wochen"
Nobody ,,Nee is zu lange."
Pleximann aber frag doch mal beim CNC Fritzen nach warte ich komm mit ich will auch was vin dem"
Also läuft Pleximann und Nobody zum CNC Fritzen. 
Pleximann ,, hey CNC fritze wie siehts aus kannst du mal eben etwas Alu in deiner Maschiene rein legen und Frässen ? "
CNC Fritze wie stark ist es denn ?"
Nobody ,,so 2mm stark".
CNC Fritze ,,Und wie groß ?"
Nobody deiútet die größe so pi mal daumen mal Fensterkreuz an.
CNC Fritze ,,Nee du das ist zu groß das bekomm ich nicht eingespannt weil ich die 3. Achse Montiert habe und da geht es nicht".
Pleximann,, was hast du für Spielzeug ? "
CNC Fritze ,, Naja eben so ein Spieluzeug wie du." 
Pleximann ,, Hab kein Spielzeug so..."
Nobody ,,deine Lasermaschiene ist genau so nen Spielzeug wie seine CNC Maschiene." Und nu ?
CNC Fritze hey frag doch mal Fräsmaschienen Guru. 
Pleximann jo das ist ne Idee wir kommen mit.
Also geht Pleximann,CNC Fritze und Nobody zum Fräsmaschienen Guru
CNC Frize ,,hey Fräsmaschienen Guru du könntest mal etwas Als Fräsen geht das ?"
Fräsmaschienen Guru ,, hmm jo könnte ich. Wie solls denn aussehen ?"
Nobody beschreibt was er will
Fräsmaschienen Guru ,, Nein das geht nicht. Mir fehlen passende Meißel. Das was ich da hab ist zu alt und ungenau dafür. Geht doch mal zur finanzstelle und fragt ob dies bestellen. ach wartet ich komm mit. hey Pleximann du wolltest doch auch da hin oder ?"
Pleximann ,,Jo"
CNC fritze ,,ich wollte da auch hin."
Also geht Pleximann,CNC Fritze,Fräsmaschienen Guru und nobody zur  finanzstelle 
 Fräsmaschienen Guru ,,Ich bräuchte einmal ein paar neue Fräser kann ich die bestellen ? "
finanzstelle ,,nein wir haben kein Geld. Und Pleximann nein du bekommst auch nichts neues. Und CNCfritze du auch nicht dein budget ist schon für das nächste jahr ausgeschöpft. Und Nobody was willst du ?
Nobody ,,ähm nichts ich bin nur so hier mit gekommen"
Also Verlassen Pleximann,CNCfritze,Fräserguru,Nobody die finanzstelle.
Also sagt Pleximann tja Nobody da könen wir dir leider nicht weiter helfen. Da musst dus woll wo anders mal Versuchen. 

Ja und das wars Nobody muss nun doch Geld ausgeben. Also bin ich heute noch etwas rum gekurvt zu einem Typen der eine Fräse stehen hatt. Ist zwar keine Laser Maschiene aber der hat wenigstens die Fräser sie passen.Das wollte ich zwar vermeiden aber naja was solls. Da muss ich dem jetzt 10 € in die hand geben damt er mal weg sieht wenn ich mal seine Fräsmaschiene nutze. 

Also Positiv gelaufen heute ist das Ich jede Menge Metall bekommen habe was passt
Und Negativ gelaufen ist das ich jetzt zum Frädsen 10 € schmiergeld Zahlen muss und auch noch selber Fräsen muss...

Und weil das Fräsen etwas Blöd geht werde ich wohl die Front etwas ändern müssen. Aber konnte ja niemand ahnen das der Pleximann (Der mir noch etwas Plexi ja sagen wir weglegen will)so eine Spielzeugmaschiene hat. 
Und ne andere möglichkeit hab ich leider nicht was günstig währe. Wasserstrahlschneiden würde 40 € kosten und Plasmaschneiden würde 20 € kosten aber auch noch das Material an den Kannten unschön aussehen lassen.

Und noch eine Überraschung wird es geben. Aber dazu später mehr wenn ich es habe  Aso und loop, Erxtreme Gamer, Lower und Masterchief wehe ihr sagt was es ist 

Bilder kommen gleich


----------



## M@rs (17. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Heavy Metall*

ja wenn  die Firma halt so spielzeug maschienen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und warum Fräsen ist doch ganz spaßig


----------



## Black_PC (17. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Heavy Metall*

Super geschrieben wieder, aber 10€ ist ja jetzt auch net die Welt.


----------



## Own3r (17. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Heavy Metall*

Spielzeugmaschienen ! Aber immerhin kannst du es für 10€ fräsen - besser als garnicht .


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Heavy Metall*

Na klar sind es Spielzeugmaschienen. Kein Metall schneiden... Wozu brauch ich dann ne Laser Maschiene ? Und so kleine Platten nicht Fräsbar weil zu groß ja nee ne.....

Naja ih muss es dann selber Fräsen und das per Hand !!! Ich mein CNC währe einfacher einfpach ne Cat Zeichnung machen und die in die CNC Software übertragen und zuschauen während der Fräser alles alleine macht. 

So muss ich die Maschiene einrichten und Vorschub etc selber einstellen. Und dann auch noch den Typen bestechen... naja was solls. Ich hab schon wieder soviel gespart das glaubt ihr erst wenn ihrs seht. was hoffentlich Morgen soweit sein wird. Ich konnte es nicht glauben als ich die Nachicht bekommen habe aber gut.....

So aber Probleme gibt es immer noch. Ich muss irgendwo noch Front USB und die audio anschlüsse Unterbringen. Ich denke fast das mache ich oben in der Haube die nun doch bleiben wird. 

Bei der Wakü bin ich auch schon fast etwas weiter. Ich werde In der Front einen 420er Radi einbauen. Und zwar den derzeitgen Haupt radi. Oben im Deckel wird ein 420er eingebaut. Und zwar nicht Slim. der wird aber nicht komplett eingebaut sondern nur so zur hälfte ins Blech eingelassen. 
Und Die idee mit der 2. Pumpe wurde verworfen. Nicht aber die idee mit den 2. Kreislauf. Das sähe so aus. In der Front sitzt der radi der die CPU kühlt. Und zwar mit 1000 er Lüfter. Oben sitzt der Radi der Graka mit 1300er Lüfter. Der saugt die Luft aus dem Case ab. 

Im Boden sitzt ein 120er Lüfter der Luft von unten ansaugt. Und in der midiplatte sitzt noch so einer zum Transport nach oben. Neben dem Board werden 3 80er Lüfter sitzen. Die auch Luft einbringen. Naja und hinten sitzt ein weiterer 120er Lüfter der auch Luft reinbringt ins Case genau wie die beiden 90er Lüfter die darüber sitzen. macht so 8 Gehäuse Lüfter  + 6 Radilüfter. Mal sehen ob die Steuerung 14 Lüfter steuern kann. auf jeden Fall wird das ne Material Schlacht ohne Ende. Für die Beleuchtung hab ich mir auch schon was feines ausgedacht. So bekommt das Board ne Hintergrund beluchtung und es wird eine Kabelblende 2.0 geben. Alles schon in Planung. Auch die Displays werden wohl aufgestockt.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (17. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Heavy Metall*

hört sich interessant an !
lol mein Bildschirm hat jetzt in unabgliechen abständen so schwarze balen die flakern -.-


----------



## Schelmiii (18. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Heavy Metall*

Das mit dem halb einlassen der Radis hört sich spannend an. Und die Entscheidung über einen zweiten 420 find ich gut, denn dann ists schön einheitlich. Bissle blöd find ich, dass bei deiner Materialschlacht so viele Lüfter verwendet werde, der wird ja dann sehr laut (relativ^^), aber von der leistung her echt fett 

Das mim 2. Kreislauf kapier ich nicht, ohne 2. Pumpe geht auch kein 2. Kreislauf. Meinst du es so: AGB> Pumpe>CPU>RadiFront>GPU>Radi oben>AGB ? Bei einem unterschied der Wassertemp von max 2° in einem Kreislauf ist die Reihenfolge egal. Außerdem brauchst du bei der Variante mehr Schlau, was den Durchfluss senkt. Und wenn du meinst den Kreilauf irgendwo mit Y Verbindern zu splitten, dann ist das eine schlechte Idee. Oder aber du meinst alles nur theoretisch (der Radi reicht für die CPU unde der für GPU) und nimmst immer den kürzesten Schlauchweg, dann machst du alles richtig 
Richtig gute Ideen hast du, wenn du die auch nur halb so gut umsetzten kannst wie geplant is, wird schon geil, aber bei 100% wirds richtig fett.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Heavy Metall*

Das mit den Halb eingelassenen Radi ist eher aus der Not geboren da er sonst zu Weit nach unten gehen würde. Denn oben soll ein Phorbia rein und der ist dann mit Lüftern 9 CM tief.
Die Lüfter werden ja alle geregelt also laufen sie nicht zu 100 % daher ist es alles ok und bald versteht ihr wiso.

Mit dem Wakükreislauf hast du nicht richtig verstanden. Erstmal ist überall im Kreislauf das Wasser gleich Warm. Daher währe es soga kontraprotuktiv wenn ich einen Radi zwischen den Kühlern setzen würde weil dadurch durchfluss verloren geht. Denn bedenke das ein einzelner 120er radi den durchfluss um 19 % Veringert.

Geplannt hatte ich es so. 
Pumpe CPU Kühler slim Radi Front AGB 
Und
Pumpe Graka Kühler no slim Radi Deckel AGB 
Sprich 2 seperate Kreisläufe. Was das bringt konnte bisher niemand 100 % beantworten da noch niemand Versuche dazu gemacht hat 
Das werde ich wohl dann mal machen. Und es rausfinden. Ich denke es wird schon was bringen da ja das Wassraka so aufgeheizt wird und so die CPU gepusht wird. 

Wegen dem Umsetzen da ist alle geplant. Ich bin zwar nun um 10 € ärmer aber einen denn ich kenn will dafür am übernächsten Samstag mal nur Büro arbeiten machen und die Metallwerkstatt unter meiner aufsicht stellen 
Dann hab ich aber was festgestellt. Wenn ich die Front mache wie ich will sieht man einige stellen  die nicht so schön sind. Da muss ich was machen. Entweder ich mach dafür Blenden oder ich nehm den Radi selber als Front. Ich meine die innenseiten der Laufwerksschächte mit den Schraublöchern etc. Deswegen werde ich dieCPU noch etwas um arbeiten müssen. Aber egal es hat so lange gedauert da kommt es nicht mehr auf dieWoche an. Diese Woche kann ich nicht so plannen weil mal wieder der stress hier ist und der will nicht gehen.

Übrigens denke ich das ich zu dem Thema Wakü einen eigenen Tread aufmachen werde weil das vlt ein eigenes Projekt wird.


----------



## Schelmiii (18. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Heavy Metall*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Oben im Deckel wird ein 420er eingebaut. Und zwar nicht Slim. der wird aber nicht komplett eingebaut sondern nur so zur hälfte ins Blech eingelassen.



Gute Ideen entstehen oft aus not heraus^^



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Und Die idee mit der 2. Pumpe wurde verworfen. Nicht aber die idee mit den 2. Kreislauf.



Hä?
Also jetzt doch 2 Pumpen? Oben hast du ja geschrieben die Idee mit der  2. Pumpe sei verworfen. Ein 2 Kreislauf mit seperater Pumpe bringt dir  nur eins, mehr Durchfluss. Wenn du mit der aktuellen Pumpe und allen  geplanten neuen und alten Teilen, also CPU und GPU, sowie 2 x 420 Radi  nicht unter 20 l /h kommst, is der Durchfluss eigenltich wurst. 



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Mit dem Wakükreislauf hast du nicht richtig verstanden.



Ich glaub wird verstehen uns beide nicht.



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Erstmal ist  überall im Kreislauf das Wasser gleich Warm.



Ja, hab ich nicht dementiert, sondern ebenfalls gesagt.



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Daher währe es soga  kontraprotuktiv wenn ich einen Radi zwischen den Kühlern setzen würde  weil dadurch durchfluss verloren geht. Denn bedenke das ein einzelner  120er radi den durchfluss um 19 % Veringert.



Die Position der Radis im Kreislauf ist sowas von Wayne, ob zwischen den Kühlern oder danach, der Widerstand ist immer gleich. Es sei den du meinst im Falle eines zusätzlichen. Das mit den 19% wusste ich nicht, aber wenn man mal sieht, dass die Radis das meiste Wasser schlucken, nicht verwudnerlich. Bei meiner Wakü schluckt der Radi etwa 800 ml, der Rest (150ml AGB, CPU und komplette Mobokühlung) 200ml. 



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Geplannt hatte ich es so.
> Pumpe CPU Kühler slim Radi Front AGB
> Und
> Pumpe Graka Kühler no slim Radi Deckel AGB
> ...



Ich kann dir sagen was passiert, du hast mehr Durchfluss. Punkt. Tempmäßig vllt 2 Grad, liegt aber in der Messtoleranz. Aber auch wenn ich einen Erfolg zum Scheitern verurteile, probier es aus, wer weis, vllt irre ich mich ja. Das mit Wassraka aufgeheizt und CPU gepushed kapiere ich nicht. Du hast doch selbst gesagt, dass Wasser ist überall fast gleich warm, ob ein oder 2 Kreisläufe bis auf den Wasserdruck bleibt alles gleich: Die Anzahlt der Wärmeproduzenten (CPU und GPU) und die Anzahl der Wärmetauscher (Radis). 



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Wegen dem Umsetzen da ist alle geplant. Ich bin zwar nun um 10 € ärmer  aber einen denn ich kenn will dafür am übernächsten Samstag mal nur Büro  arbeiten machen und die Metallwerkstatt unter meiner aufsicht stellen
> Dann hab ich aber was festgestellt. Wenn ich die Front mache wie ich  will sieht man einige stellen  die nicht so schön sind. Da muss ich was  machen. Entweder ich mach dafür Blenden oder ich nehm den Radi selber  als Front.



Ich würd den Radi nicht als Front machen. Oder doch? Stell einfach mal Sketchup Bilder von der Planung hoch, dann werden wir ja sehen. Aber ich denk mit blenden siehts besser aus. Wie willst du die Lüfter dran ausrichten, von innen dann rausblasend oder von innen saugend?



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Übrigens denke ich das ich zu dem Thema Wakü einen eigenen Tread aufmachen werde weil das vlt ein eigenes Projekt wird.



Gute Idee^^

Und noch ein Wort am Ende, sry dass ich soviel zu meckern habe, aber ich will auch nur das du das optimalste rausholst und keine Fehler machst. Und das mim 2 Kreislauf betrachte ich als fehler. Sprich Mehrkosten ohne Mehrleistung.

edit: Ich seh grad, mein Post ist lang^^


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Heavy Metall*

Dein Post ist doch nicht lang da haben wir hier deutlich längere wo ich nicht ganz unschultig bin 

Ich sag es nochmal; Mir ist es lieber wenn jemand echte kritik bringt als wenn es immer heißt super alles sieht klasse aus wobei dem aber nicht so ist.

Den Tread mach ich erst auf wenn ich sicher bin das ich die Aktion steigen lasse.

Also ne ketschup zeichnung hab ich noch nicht weil eben keine Zeit.

Aber es war nur eie Idee. Aber ok ich denke 2 Blenden schneiden und einfügen ist kein Problem. Mal sehen so nächste Woche hab ich wieder Zeit zum Planen.

Mit dem Pushen das passiert weil das wasser überall gleich Warm ist. Die 470 hat bei mir im idle so ca 33 °. Für die Graka recht gut ist finde ich (25° Raum Temperatur).
Und die CPU hat das ebenfalls. Also ich kann anhand der Graka Temperatur die Temperatur der CPU ablesen. Und nach einer Weile im Idle steigt die Temperatur der CPU Langsamm an. Nach dem Spielen kommt die CPU aber nicht mal mehr auf die Idle Temperatur von 33 ° runter sondern tümpelt so bei 36 ° rum. Trotz das die Raum Temperatur gleich ist.

Deswegen plane ich einen 2. Kreislauf. Zumal ich mit dem auch flexibler bin wenn ich mal die Lüfter leiser drehen will. So kann ich ja die Lüfter des Graka Radies teilweise abschalten und die der CPU laufen lassen wenn die zu heiß ist.

Anders sehe ich nicht wie ich die Temps runter bringen kann. Ich denke aber das es im Idle nicht viel bringt. Aber unter Last da sollte doch eine besserung feststellbar sein. Zu den Mehrkosten das währen 5 € für Anschlüsse, 22 € für die AGB und 36 € für die Pumpe. Oder ich nehm eine Pumpe mit AGB dann währen es 36 € und 2 €. Schlauch hab ich eh noch genug da da ich die reststücken nehmen könnte.


----------



## Schelmiii (18. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Heavy Metall*

Das mim Pushen hab ich jetzt verstanden. Aber ich halte es immer noch nicht für sinnvoll. Für das Geld kannst du dir ne Laing holen, denn mehr leistung holst du mit dem was du planst nicht raus. Ich hab noch, mal nachgedacht, und zwar ändert sich doch etwas bei 2 Kreisläufen. Entweder die GPU wird heißer und die CPU kühler oder andersrum. Denn ein Kreislauf von beiden hat einen niedrigere Wärmeabführleistung im Vergleich zu davor, bedingt durch einen Radi weniger im neuen Kreislauf. (nur ich weis nicht, ob es der CPU oder GPU Kreislauf sein wird). Im Schnitt bleibt die Leitungsfähigkeit deiner Wakä gleich nur von dem einen Kreislauf wird sie besser, vom anderen schlechter. Also insgesamt muss mann schon sagen, dass das echt kompliziert ist. Ich glaub da hilft wirklich nur ausprobieren.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Heavy Metall*

Ich denke da wird nichts Wärmer werden. Denn ich veringere Ja nicht die Radiatorfläche sondern Vergrößere sie so gesehen noch. Denn dann hat jede Komponente ihren eigenen Radi.

Eine Laiing ? Wozu ? Ich hab mir die Teile angesehen. Die sind teurer als meine und haben weniger Leistung. Denn ich habe ja die Pumpe .

Aber so gefragt wenn ich damit nicht mehr Leistung raus holle wie denn dann ?  Und wenn ich mehr durchfluss habe ist das doch gut. Denn dann wird mehr Wärme Abtransportiert und die Komponenten heizen sich nicht so sehr auf.

Also Kompliziert ist das ganze schon. Aber ein 2. Groß Radi würde doch im Kreislauf nur die Fläche erhöhen und somit die Schwankungen nur abpuffern oder ?

Aber hey machen wir nen kleines Tagebuch Spiel wiedermal.

Das geht so ich sage 170 € Budget und ihr stellt dafür etwas zusammen wodurch meine Wakü leistungsfähiger wird.

Derzei besteht sie aus einen 3x 140er radi mit 3 Lüftern die 50 CFM machen. 
die Pumpe von oben
11/8 mm Schlauch
ner 150er AGB von Phobia
Nen HK CPU Kühler
der Kühler der Graka bleibt weil ich den ziemlich mag
einen 120er Radi der von nem 1200 Drehungen Lüfter befeuert wird.

Also jeder darf Verbesserungen vor bringen der will.


----------



## Schelmiii (18. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Heavy Metall*

Ok, dass mit der Laing war Quatsch, deine Pumpe sieht mir sehr leistungsfähig aus (nachdem ich den Link angeschaut habe, davor dachte ich, das wär ne Noname Billigpumpe). Und dass mit dem wärmer werden...
Ich weis nicht wie ich es noch erklären soll. Die Radiatorfläche ändert sich im Ganzen nicht. Deswegen ändert sich ja auch die Temperatur im Schnitt nicht. Da aber ein Kreislauf im Vergleich zu vorher weniger Wärme abtransportieren kann, da ein Radi fehlt, ein andere Kreislauf mehr Abwärme abtransportieren kann, wird eine Komponente wärmer und eine Komponente kühler. (Sprich, dass Verhältnis von abgegebender Wärme von den Prozessoren (sei es CPU oder GPU) zu Radiator fläche und damit leisung ändert sich und ist dann in jedem Kreislauf unterschiedlich. Im einen ist das Verhältnis höher im anderen niedriger, ab im schnitt bleib sie gleich. Im Idealfall kannst du es schaffen, dass sich das Verhältnis nicht ändert, aber dann hast du die identischen werte wie vorher. Also bringt der 2. Kreislauf nix. Ich hoffe, irgendjemand versteht mich hier. Bitte meldet euch mal und schreibt eure meinung nieder, vllt sind Nobody und ich beide aufm Holzweg.

Zum Thema leistungssteigerung: Da hilft nur nochmehr Fläche, sprich Mora oder 3 420. Denn der 2. Kreislauf bringt nach meiner These nichts.

Zum Thema Durchfluss: Es ist mehr oder weniger in vielen Test herausgekommen, dass mehr durchfluss keine messbaren Mehrleisutng bringt, wenn der Durchfluss nicht unter 20 l/h liegt. Eventuell kannst du dir enn DFM holen.

Wenn du willst mach ich dir zum Thema 2. Kreislauf und meiner These eine Rechnung, damit du es verstehts. Jetzt ess ich erstmal Pizza^^


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Heavy Metall*

Ja also ich bin für jede Hilfe Dankbar. 

Aber das mit dem Teil was wärmer wird weil es seinen eigenen Rati hat raf ich nicht mehr. Aber Vlt ist das normal wenn man cich den ganzen Tag hier mit Windows server beschäftigt hat.

Aber wie gesagt ihr könnt ja alle ne Konfiguration hinlegen wie es oben steht.

So ich geh auch erstmal essen.

Und lass es dir schmecken schelmii.


----------



## Schelmiii (18. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Heavy Metall*

Danke, du dir auch.
Und ich denke, die Waküfragen werden jetzt wirklich endgültig in den im folgenden Post verlinkten Thread verschoben.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Heavy Metall*

Na schelmii das ist harter Stoff aber hier gehts weiter.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Pssst !!!*

*Pssst !!!*

Ganz unbemerkt ist heute wieder was Passiert. Heute kamm ein Packet Super.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Und das obwohl ich nichts direkt bestellt habe. 
Also Gibt es nur 2 möglichkeiten was es sein konnte. Eine Packetbombe oder was anderes. Aber da es nicht Tickte hab ich es angenommen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und auch Aufgemacht und was war drinn ?Lüfter jede Menge Lüfter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Also Kurz gesagt die Firma Noisblocker war so Freundlich Nobody mit ihren super Lüftern zu unterstützen. Und das nicht zu knapp.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und weil ich neugierig bin hab ich doch klatt einmal einen 140er angeschlossen. Und hab ihm Laufenlassen. Und jop man hört ihn wie die Phoboia Lüfter. Nur die Phobia laufen mit 1000 Drehungen der Noisblocker mit 1700 Drehungen....
Und der Luftdurchsatz ist entsorechend hoch. Also genau as was ich brauche. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Neben den 4 140er Lüftern waren noch 4 120er dabei die ich als Gehäuse Lüfter benötige. Die Drehen mit 2000 Dreungen und sind ne Ganze Ecke Leiser als meine Derzeitigen. 
Dann Liegen 2 90er mit bei dieAls zwischenlüfter benötigt werden und 
3 80er gabs auch. Die werden Neben dem Board Platz finden. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So und Dank der Firma Noisblocker bin ich nun Mit allen Lüftern eingedeckt die ich benötige Danke dafür


----------



## Black_PC (21. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Pssst !!!*

Das ist ja echt super, aber so schnell gehen dir dann jetzt nicht die Lüfter aus


----------



## VJoe2max (21. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Pssst !!!*

Nicht schlecht!  - besonders bei den Multiframes bin ich da ja schon ein wenig neidisch  

Die willste aber nicht alle auf voller Drehzahl laufen lasse - oder? Da hebt dir der Stacker sonst womöglich noch ab.


----------



## Schelmiii (21. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Pssst !!!*

Ej, schön dass du dir die Lüfter geholt hast, die ich für meinen Mod auch geplant habe. Nur die Drehzahl find ich für meinen Geschmack etwas hoch. Obwohl, mit meiner Lüftersteuerung kann ich meine ja komplettausschalten. Auch wenn sie kein PWM unterstützen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Pssst !!!*

Die Drehzahl ist hoch ja aber mit absicht. Ganz einfach deshalb weil ich oben ja die Ganze luft absaugen lassen will und die anderen Lüfter Frischluft zuführen müssen. Weil ja der Front Radi seine ganze Warme abluft in das Case bringt. Naja und da muss ich ja gegenhalten. Und steuern kann ich die Lüfter ja auch noch. Von daher mache ich mr da keine Sorgen wegen Lautstärke und der gleichen.

Ich hab gerade nochmal getestet. Ich habe mir von jeden einen Lüfter geschnappt und angeschlossen. Die 80er sind sowas von leise die hört man bei vollen Drehungen nicht. Die 90er ok etwas hört man die aber nch so sehr wie die anderen 90er. Die 120er sind bei vollen Drehzahlen genau so laut wie die anderen die etwas 400 Drehungen Langsamm sind. Und die 140er sind auc schön leise.

Irgendwie verstehe ich jetzt warum das Packet insgesammt 164 € kosten würde....


----------



## Own3r (21. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Pssst !!!*

Schöne Lüfter hast du dir da geholt !


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (26. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; So wirds gemacht (vorerst)*

Ja mir gefallen die auch. 

So und nun mal wieder zu unseren Wöchentlichen Update. 

Wie ich schon sagte wollte ich bis heute mal einfach Plan verfollständigen. 
Jaaa und das hab ich auch gemacht.

Und zwar sieht es zz mal so aus. 
Die Wakü wird zu einen 2. Kreislauf erweitert. Mit eigener Pumpe etc. 
der 1. Kreislauf kühlt die Graka der 2. die CPU. Die CPU bekommt den 420er Slim und die Graka den großen 420er.
Dann die Bleche; insgesamt bin ich bei 5 Blechen die geschnitten und bearbeitet werden wollen.
1x Halterung für die AGB Halterungen
1x Midiplatte
1x Hitze Blech für die HDDs
1x Hitze Blech für die AGBs
1x Blende weil das Window etwas unter die midiplatte geht was sich nicht vermeisden lässt.

Unten unter der midiplatte werden 3 Festplatten (2x 3,5; 1x2,5 ) Platz  finden. Diese liegen an dem Slim Radi weswegen sie mit einen Blech vor  der abwärme geschützt werden. Daneben befinden sich die 2 Pumpen  hintereinander. Daneben wiederum liegt der 120er Boden Lüfter Und dann  kommt auch schon das Netzteil.

In der Midiplatte kommt ein 120er Lüfter der die Luft nach oben  befördert. Auserdem kommen 4 schots rein. 2x unter der Graka und 2x  unter den AGBs.

In der Höhe vom Board ende kommen die 2 AGBs nebeneinander hin. Geschützt gegen Aufwärmung wieder durch ein Hitze schutzblech.
Die Halterungen für die AGB werden so abgeändert das sie dann auch hin passen. 

Die Frontblende wird wiedereinmal verschoben.

In der Seitenwand kommt ein Window rein so das das runte Teil weg ist.  Leiter ergibt sich da der Nachteil das man unter der midiplatte sehen  kann, deswegen noch eine Blende. Das andere Seitenteil bekommt unten  Löcher damit 2 80er Lüfter Luft unter der midiplatte einsaugen können.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im dach kommt ein Ausschnitt für den 420er radi.

Hinten wo der Platz für 2 80er Lüfter ist kommen 2 90er hin.

Das Laufwerk kommt Unten hin. Also unter das Case. Dieses wiederum wird  nun doch auf die Rollen gestellt. Die später durch blenden abgedeckt  werden.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Noch einer !!!*

Soooo heute ist was echt verücktes passiert. 

Also ich bin so nach hause gekommen. Und da das noch nicht Verückt genug ist sehe ich wie ein Weißes Lieferauto so weg fährt. Und es kommt noch besser. Der Lieferwagen hatte ein Packet beim Nachbar abgegeben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Und jetzt kommts noch Verückter, das Packet war für mich 
Und nun das beste. Es hat drausen Geregnet. 
Und wist ihr was da drinn war ? 
Nee ? Na dann sag ichs halt mal. 
Lauter gesponserter Sachen !!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alles zusammen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und einzeln zuerst die Liquid Ultra



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und dazu noch Liquid Coolant Pro Blue und Green.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Natürlich von der Firma Coolaboratory. Dafür Danke noch mal.


----------



## Black_PC (27. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Noch einer !!!*

Da hast du ja echt super Zeug bekommen.

Der ist für Coolaboratory.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Noch einer !!!*

Ja hab ich  Hätte auch nie gedacht das die so freundlich sind und mir was überlassen. Bin aufjeden Fall gespannt was die neue WLP so bringt. Nach diversen Tests ist es zz das beste was es gibt sofern man es nicht auf Alu einsetzt.

So aber noch eine Überraschung habe ich für euch. naja eigentlich 2. 
1. Ich hab es mit einer übermenschlichen Denk und Rechenleistung geschaft eine Frontblende zu kreiren. Die alles das hat was Nobody will und brauch. Wahnsinn.

Also kennt ihr noch das Blechle hier ? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nein ? Gut das ist die Abdeckung für den 420er Slim radi. Und nu kommts das wird als Blende genommen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorteile 
1. Stabil
2. Günstig da schon vorhanden
3. Lässt enorm viel Luft durch
4. Sieht gut aus.

Dahinter kommen dann di Lüfter und der Radi. Die Lüfter des 420er Slim sehen wie aus ? Na richtig Rot. Lösung ? Schwarze Farbe  Efekt Schwarze Lüfter. Die Noisbloker kann ich da nicht einsetzen da die nen wenig zu stark für mein Konzept sind. Zumindest für die Front.
Auserdem kommt dort forn eine Beleuchtung rein. Etwas besonderes versteht sich da ich was feines Gefunden habe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So und nun Denkt ihr 2 Dinge vermutlich.


Spoiler



1. der ist bescheuert


Antwort 


Spoiler



Weiß ich



2. Das passt doch nicht in der höhe ? 

Antwort Ja aber oben kommt noch ein Blech hin wo dann der Startknopf sitzt und auch die USB ANschlüsse zu finden sind. Natürlich nicht die Stock anschlüsse.

Jo und schon hab ich meine Frontblende die mehr Luft durchlässt als meine andere Konstruktion. Nachteil bei der Story; 
1. Ich muss das Blech an den Seiten etwas kürzen
2. es muss eine Halterung gebaut werden
3. fällt euch schon noch was ein 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So und nun hab ihr wieder 2 Fragen.


Spoiler



1. Wenn geht es endlch los mit bastln ?


 Antwort 


Spoiler



Am Samstag dem 02.10.2010 um 13,32,12 Uhr.



2. Was ist die 2. Überraschung ?
Nobody ist auf der suche nach nen Modularen Netzteil was etwas stärker ist da er vermutlich mit seinen 550 W schon stark an der Grenze ist. Schlieslich laufen später darüber;
3 Festplatten
1 AMD 965
1 GTX 470
2 Pumpen
3 kk
bisl Ram und Board sowie nen Laufwerk
paar Leds
Und so 15 Lüfter 

Bis dahine


----------



## wirelessy (27. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Noch einer !!!*

Sorry, aber ich finds potthässlich.


----------



## L.B. (27. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Noch einer !!!*

Ich finde die Idee gut, allerdings musst du schon sehr leise Lüfter einbauen, da du sonst Probleme mit der Gesamtlautstärke bekommen wirst.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Noch einer !!!*

@ wirelessy ich denke mal sorry musst du nicht sagen. Eher muss ich danke sagen. Wenn du jetzt noch nen Verbesserungsvorschlag bringen würdest wers Perfekt.
Ich werde das Blech bündig in die Front einbringen. Ich hoffe das kann man aus meinen Gekragel schliesen. Wie es auf dem Bild sieht wird es keinesfalls das war nur zur veranschaulichung. Ich werde die Ränder so abändern das sie dann Bündig in der Front sitzen und die kleine Wölbung auch mit machen. Ich denke mal so schlecht wird es nicht aussehen. Das wird sich zeigen wenn mal der Radi hinten steht.

@ L.B. Ich rechne damit das ich von der Lautstärke etwas leiser werde. Denn ich hab dann in der Front die leisen 1000 rpm Phobyas und die aderen Radi Lüfter sind 1700er Noisblocker. Nach meinen Tests sind die bei vollen rpms genau so leise wie die Phobyas.
Die anderen 120er Lüfter von Noisblocker sind ebenfalls sehr leise und die 80er hört man nicht. Nur die 90er hört man etwas aber die werden hinten sitzen.

Und auserdem wird alles entkopelt sein. Also ja ich denke es wird leiser. und im Desktop betrieb oder beim Surfen denke ich kann ich alle Lüfter mit minimalen rpms laufen lassen.


----------



## wirelessy (27. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Noch einer !!!*

Ich finde einfach das Löchrige so unedel - und dann noch so groooße Löcher. Verbesserungsvorschläge kann ich da leider keine geben.


----------



## MiToKo (27. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Noch einer !!!*

Aktuell finde ich es auch nicht so gut, aber wahrscheinlich wird besser aussehen, wenn die anderen Sachen da hinter sind, also Radi und Lüfter.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Noch einer !!!*

Feine Sachen hast Du da bekommen...

Vor allen die Noiseblocker sind der Hammer 

Also mit dem Gitter....ich weiß nicht....ist irgendwie zu Grob in der Front....

Mfg


----------



## affli (28. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Noch einer !!!*

die idee finde ich grundsätzlich nicht schlecht, jedoch frage ich mich wie das ganze befestigt wird!?
vielleicht wärs ne alternative den radi sichtbar aussen bündig anzubringen (ohne gitter) und die lüfter im gehäuse innern zu montieren. 
nur so ein gedanke.

die noisis sind geil, hast du dir einiges an geld gespart. pk3 wären mir aber zu laut.


----------



## Black_PC (28. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Noch einer !!!*

Die Idee ist gut aber ein anderes Gitter oder so wäre vllt besser.
Man müsste einfach auch mal den Rest und so sehen, da wenn ansonsten auch viele Ecken und so sind, dann sieht es vllt gut aus, da es zum Rest passt, aber wenn der Rest viele Kurven hat und so dann würde auf jeden Fall ein anderes Gitter besser passen.

EDIT: Bis auf den Preis fände ich das hier oder zumindest sowas in der Art gut


----------



## Pr0t0type (28. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Noch einer !!!*

Sieht super aus man bin  ich gierig aufs entproduckt!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (28. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Noch einer !!!*

@ wirelessy Jo zz sieht man nicht wie es mal werden wird. Ich denke das ist so etwas wie eine Geschmacksfrage. So wie mir eben das Grün von Rosstaeuscher´s Gehäuse nicht gefällt.

@ MiToKo ja so wie jetzt soll es auch nicht aussehen. Ich hab es nur einmal provosorisch ran gehalten damit man sieht wie es einmal ungefähr ran kommen soll. Das Blech wird später natürlich direkt bündig drin sitzen und nicht irgendwie nach ausen abstehen. Dahinter kommen dann die Lüfter und der Radi oder eben Der Radi und dann die Lüfter was eben bessr aussieht. Und eine Beleuchtung sitzt dann auch dort. 

@ Rosstaeuscher jo mir gefallen sie auch. Wegen der Front ja aber dahinter kommt noch der Radiator. Und etwas Feineres finde ich nicht. Zumindest nicht in der Preisklasse.

@ affli Also unten hat man noch etwas rand. Der wird zwar dünner werden aber egal. dort kommen enweder Winkel ran die eben Verklebt werden und schlieslich mit dem Case Verschraubt werden. Als Kleber würde zB Metalkleber gehen.
Oder ich baue es zum Auskliben.
Die Idee mit nur den Radi hab ich auch gehabt. Allerfings habe ich die wieder Verworfen da die Lamelen entfindlich sind. Also kommt man mal ran und schon sind da ein paar Lamelen umgeknickt. 

Ja die sind richtig gut. Und ich entfinde sie nicht als so übertrieben laut. Eine Lüftersteuerung habe ich ja auch noch. Und Gespart ? Jo hab ich merklich. 164 € genau. 

@ Black_PC Der Rest ist eigentlich nur Eckig. Selbst die Lüfterausschnitte in der midiplatte werden eckig gemacht. Und das Fenster sowieso. Der Vorschag von dir sieht auch nicht schlecht aus. Ich denke da könnte man was machen. Aber leider der Preis.....
Aber ich überlegs mir

@ Pr0t0type Jo ich freue mich auch schon wenn es mal fertig wird. Aber frage nicht wenn. Wenn ich mir so ansehe was noch gemacht werden muss naja dann denke ich mache ich hier lieber nen Langzeittagebuch daus.

@ all Danke für eure Vorschläge und kritik. Wenn ihr noch was habt nur raus damit.


----------



## Black_PC (28. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Noch einer !!!*

Wie wäre es wenn du selber aus ner Metallplatte etwas machstm, aber wenn eig wirklich alles eckig wird, dann würde es wahrscheinlich gut passen, aber ich denke das hat noch Zeit und man sollte erstmal zumindest die ersten Arbeiten abwarten, dann kann man noch mal drüber nachdenken, weil das Case wird ja schon ziehmlich stark verändert.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (28. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Noch einer !!!*

Also am Case wird schon reativ viel geändert. Das einzige was nicht geändert wird ist der Netzteil Halter oben. Warum ? naja der fliegt raus 

Ich denke ich werde es erstmal mit der Idee versuchen. Da es günstig ist kann man jederzeit auch noch was anderes machen wenn es wirklich blöd aussieht. Aber das wird man endgültig sehen wenn alles dran ist. Ich denke es wird nicht schlecht in Verbindung mit dem Rest aussehen. 

Und auserdem noch meine Beleuchtungsidee dazu und das passt. Naja am Samstag denke ich werden wir erste Ergebnisse sehen können.


----------



## VJoe2max (28. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Noch einer !!!*

Wie willst du denn die überstehenden Kanten sauber entfernen?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (28. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Noch einer !!!*

Ich denke das geht am besten mit einer simple wald und wiesen Flex bestügt mit einer Schleifscheibe. Wenn das nicht geht vlt die Stichsäge und wenn das nicht geht habe ich immer noch einen guten Satz Feilen  
Da wird zwar die Farbe leiden aber die ist naja nicht ganz so gut an dem Teil weswegen ichs eh nachlackieren werde.

Dann habe ich nochma bei AT geschaut. Dort steht ja eh eine Bestelung an und da st es nicht das Problem. Die haben 3 verschiedene von dem Teil. Einmal meins was ich habe. Dann nocheins das sieht aus wie der Käfig von nem Hasenstall. Aber dann haben die noch so eins.  Was haltet ihr den davon ?

aso ich hatte noch verhandlungen für ein sponsering von Nanoxia. Und naja ist leiter nichts geworden.


----------



## L.B. (28. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Noch einer !!!*

Das Blech, das du verlinkt hast, gefällt mir. Es hat nicht diese Klimaanlagen-Schlitz-Kästchen-Optik wie deine jetzige Blende.


----------



## Black_PC (28. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Noch einer !!!*

Also ich finde das verlinkte nicht besser, da es auch nícht so viel anders ist als das jetzige und man deshalb auch das jetzige behalten kann.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (28. September 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Noch einer !!!*

Ich denke das ist wirklich eine Geschichte wo sich die Geister scheiden.
Man wird es sehen wennes verbaut ist. Mir persönlich gefällt mein derzeitiges am besten. Das andere passt denke ich nicht so recht zum Rest. 

Wenn man den PC so ansieht und gedanklich autelt bekommt man eigentlich nur Viereckige Teile. So wird das Fenster ckig und und und. Von daher meine ich das es passen müsste. Und dahinter kommen dann die Lüfter und passt. Und sollte es nicht assen wird es nach innen genommen so das es die Laufwerksschächte abtrennt und ich bau was anderes. So verliere ich nichts und kann es Testen wie es aussieht. Und vlt sieht es ja richtig gut aus. 

So und am Samstag geht die bestellung bei MF raus so das sie dann am nächsten Donnerstag da ist sofern alles lieferbar ist.
Da bestelle ich endlcih meine Große TB Platte die Front uSB anschlüsse und die beleuchtung. Die wird euch umhauen da freue ich mich schon auf die Komentare darauf


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Noch einer !!!*

Es ist mal wieder Zeit über ein Projekt namens Aurora zu berichten oder ? 
Hier noch einmal der Stand heute Früh



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber erstmal wie heute alles so lief.

Ich bin heute zu der Werkstatt gefahren und da lief alles wie geplannt. Die Werkstatt war leer und alle Maschienen waren fertig zum einsatz.

Also hab ich Los gemacht und mal die Halterung für das oberste Netzteil rausgenommen. Befestigt wars mit Holnieten. Die hab ich also aufgebohrt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Problem hierbei da musste ich welche aufmachen die eigentlich die Verwindungssteifheit gewährleisten sollen. Naja die habe ich eben auch entfernt und werde sie gegen neue erstzen.
Und irgendwann kamm es dann geflogen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danach habe ich Mich an den ausschnitt gemacht der dazu führen soll das das Netzteil Mehr Luft bekommt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ging relativ gut. Ich musste nur die einpressmuttern Raus nehmen aber das ging mit nem Bohrer ganz gut. Naja und dann hab ichs eben ausgeseägt. 
Den Falz an der Seite habe auch weggenommen. Ganz einfach weil er später stören wird.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Dann habe noch ausgeknobelt wie ich den Lüfter einbringe und noch einmal nachgeschnitten 

da ich den Lüfter praktisch Mit schrauben einklemme. So ist der Lüfter schön Fest und leise.

Ja und weil ich noch etwas lust hatte hab ich noch die Midiplatte zugeschnitten und den Ausschnitt für den Lüfter gemacht. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Löscher konnte ich noch nicht machen da ich keinen Zapfensenker gefunden habe der die entsprechende Größe hat. Falls ihr euch fragt was für Löcher ? Ganz einfach Die Löcher für die Schots.

Hier noch mal fix ein paar heutige Opfer.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann wollte ich die Frontblende Machen. Hab auf der Uhr gesehen und die Lust war weg. Es war einfach zu spät weswegen icn später weiter machen werte.

Aber es geht super wenn an kein Board im PC hat. Da machen die auch keine Probleme.

Aber das Ergebnis Ja passt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edite nicht Wundern. Ich musste alle Bilder noch einmal hochladen da sie nach dem Online setzen des Updates mal wieder plötzlich verschwunden waren.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Das Basteln geht weiter.*

Kann mir schon gut vorstellen, wie das einmal aussehen wird .

Echt saubere Arbeit .


----------



## Own3r (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Das Basteln geht weiter.*

Saubere Metallarbeit ! Weiter geht's...


----------



## Black_PC (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Das Basteln geht weiter.*

Da hat sich einiges getan, kann es sein, dass am Anfang die Bilder nicht angezeigt wurden ???


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Das Basteln geht weiter.*

Das kann nicht nur sein das war auch so. Ich hatte die Bilder nach dem schreiben hochgeladen und eingefügt so wie ich es immer mache. Danach hatte ich auf Antworten geklickt und unten in den Anhängen wurde nur eins angezeigt. Bei mir aber sah ich alle. Also hab ich auf nen anderen PC die Seite aufgerufen und jo bis auf eins sah ich die Bilder nicht. Also hab ich sieerneut hochgeladen und Teilweise eingebunden. Warum Teilweise ? Ganz einfach weil wieder alle nicht genommen wurden. Also hab ich dann noch den rest eingebunden und fertig. Das ist übrigens das 2. mal das es ein Problem mit Vbuetin hier innehalb kürzester Zeit gibt....

Hey ud wehe es kommt jetzt einer mit dem How to Bilderupload im Forum 

Sooo heute mach ich noch Tests zum biegen der Frontblende. So das ich das benötigte Matrial besorgen kann. Und wenn die gebogen ist, was kommt dann ? 

Schlicht und ergreifend Warten. danach muss ich warten bis der 2. Radi und die bestellung von MF da ist. die letztere steht aber noch nicht mal ganz fest da ich mch nicht entscheiden kann was ich nehme. Zumindest bei den Festplatten. Die USB Anschlüsse stehen schon fest. Das ist ein Modul wo man 4 x USB, 1x e Sata und 2x Lüftersteuerung hat. und das im 3,5 er Format. Auserdem steht schon die beleuchtung fest. Ich denke die wird ganz gut passen. Ich sag da nur mal die Kippschalter fallen weg 
Ja und das wars halt. An Festplatten hab ich die zur auswahl wo ich mich nicht entscheiden kann. 
eine 1,5er  
Vorteil günstiger als eine
2 TB 
Vorteil genug Platz aber eben langsammer was aber egal sein sollte da das OS auf der 500 GB liegen bleibt und von der höchstens Spiele etc gestartet werden.
Oder eine schnelle 1 TB Platte.
Vorteil sie ist eben schnell. 
Naja ich denke am Montag werde ich dann bestellen so das es so gegen nächstes Wochenende weiter gehen kann. Aber ich muss ja noch diverse Halterungen bauen was ich eben dann der Woche über achen werde so das es vlt in der Woche auch mal ein Update geben kann.

Aso hier noch ein Bild was mir ein wenig gefällt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Endlich mal basteln am Case ohne auf Board etc aufpassen zu müssen. 

Und aso 2 





00p4tti7 schrieb:


> Kann mir schon gut vorstellen, wie das einmal aussehen wird .



Glückwunsch da bist du schon weiter als ich.  So recht kann ich mir einige stellen noch nicht vorstellen. Stichwort schlauch anschlüsse usw.


----------



## Black_PC (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Das Basteln geht weiter.*

Bei mir war es nämlich so, das nur ein BIld da war, das mit dem Lüfter.

Das Bild ist echt gut.

Das mit der/den Festplatten ist echt so ne Sache.


----------



## L.B. (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Das Basteln geht weiter.*

Demnächst gibt es 1TB Festplatten als Werbegeschenke. Wenn ich bedenke, dass ich vor gut einem halben Jahr noch 90€ für meine SpinPoint F2 gezahlt habe. 

Welche Platte du nimmst, musst du schon selbst entscheiden. Ich würde das davon abhängig machen, wie viel Speicher du normalerweise benötigst. Ich zum Beispiel habe Probleme die 160GB Systemplatte vollzubekommen. 

Ansonsten sehen die Metallarbeiten schon sehr ordentlich aus.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Das Basteln geht weiter.*

Ja das mit dem Lüfter habe ich zuletzt hoch geladen.

Naja das es 1 TB bald als werbe geschenk gibt glau ich weniger.

Aber 160 GB reichen mir nicht mal ansatzweise. Das ist noch nicht einmal der Platz den alle meine Programme benötigen. Aber wenn ich aufräume auf den Festplatten ist das ungefähr das was ich so lösche. Allerdings ist mit dem Aufräumen auch mal schluss wenn man nur noch wichtiges zeug hat. Und genau das ist mein Problem.

Ich denk ich werde schon fast die 2 TB nehmen.


----------



## Black_PC (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Das Basteln geht weiter.*

Wenn du viel platz brauhst, dann nimm die 2 TB Platte. Ich würde von Samsung die F4 empfehlen


Ich hab ein Linux Sys (Open Suse 11.3), auf einer uralten 80GB IDE Platte, und die ist ncoh net voll.


----------



## Own3r (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Das Basteln geht weiter.*

Ich denke auch, dass du jetzt ruhig eine 2TB Platte nehmen kannst, auch wenn du sie nicht füllen kannst


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Das Basteln geht weiter.*

Also ich wollte eigentlich eine Platte die keine 100 € kostet. Da fällt die F4 weg.

Und Linux braucht algemein weniger als Win. Das kan man nicht vergleichen. Meine Linux Partition ist auch nur 30 GB groß.

Hey Own3r 2 TB vol zu bekommen ist kein Problem bei mir. Das schaffe ich relativ schnell. Es ist eben nur noch die Frage ob ich jetzt ne 1 TB nehme die schnell ist und später wieder eine. Es ist eben die Frage inwieweit sich die Ladezeiten verlängern.

Aber ich denke Montag abend werde ich bestellen.


----------



## Black_PC (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Das Basteln geht weiter.*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Also ich wollte eigentlich eine Platte die keine 100 € kostet. Da fällt die F4 weg.
> 
> Und Linux braucht algemein weniger als Win. Das kan man nicht vergleichen. Meine Linux Partition ist auch nur 30 GB groß.
> 
> ...




Also so weit ich weiss, ist die F4, ab ca. 87€ verfügbar.


Ich denke die Ladezeiten sind jetzt nicht so der große Unterschied und so wie es sich bei dir anhört, kannst du einfach so viel Platz gebrauchen wie geht, aber wenn du auch keine 90€ ausgeben willst, dann würde ich eine 1,5TB nehmen, da die immo verdammt günstig sind, im Vergleich zum dem Platz, den sie bieten


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Das Basteln geht weiter.*

Also die F4 ist bei MF für 79 € erhältlich. Aber sie sollte Langsammer sein als die WD da sie ja nur 5400 Drehungen hat. Die WD soll max 7200 haben.
Und bei den 1,5 TB finde ich auch nichts passendes.


----------



## Schelmiii (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Das Basteln geht weiter.*

Schau mal hier. Sortiert nach bestem Preis pro Gigabyte. Alle Platten haben 7200 RPM.

Achso, und wenn du dich wunderst, dass ich in der letzten Zeit so wenig antworte, ich hab hier massive Probleme mit dem Internet. Mein DLan will nicht so, wie ich will. Anscheinend wohl was bei mir durchgeschmorrt (meine Sicherung viel in letzter Zeit oft raus, wenn ich meine Mehrfachstecktdose mit allen PC Geräten drangemacht habe^^)
Und nochwas, deine bissherige Arbeit an dem Gehäuse sehen schonmal vielversprechend aus.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Das Basteln geht weiter.*

Ich werde sehen. Alle scnellen 2 TB platten kosten so 100 € und soviel will ich nicht ausgeben. Ich denke es wird die WD. Die ist schneller als ne 5400er ist günstig und groß. Auserdem soll sie ja nicht als systemplatte dienen sondern mehr als Platte von der Spiele laufen und auch wo Filme und dergleichen liegen. Die WD die ich schon habe bleibt Systemplatte weil die eigentlich nen guten Job macht.

Wegen dem fallen einer Sicherung kan nichts kaput gehen schelmii. Es kann höchstens sein das er das Software seitig nicht verkraftet. Ein Reset sollte da helfen. Und wenn die Sicherung fligt dann ist der anlaufstrom der Geräte zu hoch. da wirst du entweder die Geräte nach einander einschalten müssen oder eine andere Sicherung einbauen lassen müssen.

Soo ich hbae gerade nachgeschaut und einen Frontblenden dummi gebaut. Ergebnis, so wie ich mir das vorstelle geht es. Die frontblende wird gebogen. Zumindest das Gitter. Darüber kommt dann das Blech wo die usbs und der einschalter sitzt. Das wird gerade. Ja und dort wo es frei ist kommen 2 Leds hin die die sache beleuchten.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Das Basteln geht weiter.*

Ist euch das schon mal aufgefallen ? Man bereitet mehr vor als man eigentlich macht ? Heute auch wieder. Gemacht am case hab ich im eigentlichen sinn nur das ich die eine Verstrebung geschnitten und gefeilt habe. Naja und der Rest..
Einmal hab ich ein Radius zum biegen des Fronfbleches gesucht. 
Erfolg ? Nöö nicht wirklich. Morgen wird die suche ausgeweitet. 
Dann hab ich noch Niten gesucht. 
Erfolg ? Aber freilich doch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Im hintergrund ist die besagte Strebe gegen das Verziehen.)

Dann hab ich meine bestellung aufgegeben weil ich die nacht nicht schlafen konnte.
Erfolg ? Naja.
Ich hab erstmal die Streng geheime beleuchtung bestellt. Das war klar.. Dann wollte ich die Front USBs bestellen und was sehe ich da ? 15 € .... Zuvor waren die mal bei 13. naja muss ja wohl. Und dann hab ich noch ne Platte bestellt. Und was soll ich sagen die WD lag schon im Korb da sah ich dann einen Tread hier wo die F1 F2 und F4 miteinander verglichen wurde Und da sah ich das die F4 schneller ist als die WD trotz ihrer 5400rpm also WD raus und die F4 ins körble für 79 € auch noch günstiger. 
So dann stelle ich gerade meine ganzen Systeme auf Opera um. weil Firefox bei mir die mage hat das es manchmal einen ganzen Kern zu 100% auslasten muss. Und das ist nervig weil der Prozzes dann immer weiter läuft und man ihm im Taskmanager beenden muss. Also Stell ich gerade auf Opera um was eigentlich auch nicht schlecht ist.
So Dann hab ich mal die Lüfter im derzeitigen Case alle gegen die Noisblocker ersetzt. dadurch wird alles etwas kühler und auch kaum zu glauben leiser.
Jo und bei MF hab ich auch vorbei geschaut. Da stellte ich fest das die Blende günstiger geworden ist. Nun plötzlich sind es 11 €. Also was macht Nobody ?
Richtig !!!
Email geschrieben an MF und schwups ich bekomms für 11 € das nen ich service 

Gut und nun für den Fall das sich die Platte als zu langsamm heraus stellt habe ich auch schon einen Plan. dann bestelle ich schlicht und ergreifend 2 x 1TB Platte die schnell ist. So kostet die Hitachi nur 50 € und ist schneller als viele andere Platten.
Dann zur Vorgehensweiße wegen Bulldozzer. Ab wenn der gestartet ist werde ich sehen ob es sich lohnt ihn zu nehmen. Ich denke aber nicht und werte deswegen zum Start auf X6 aufrüsten. 
Das Netzteil wird zwar im auge behalten aber nach hinten verschoben. Aber spätestens zum X6 wird es ein 600 W.
Dann wird das hier nun ein Langzeit Tagebuch. Ganz einfach deshalb weil noch zu viel zu tun ist. 

Noch enmal das was ich bestellt habe.
HDD
USB blende (Irgendwie ist die bei MF raus aber sie steht da als bestellt bei mir zumindest )
Naja und die special beleuchtung noch. Nun muss ich nur noch Lödkolbn und Löt zinn finden und es geht los.


----------



## Black_PC (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Das Basteln geht weiter.*

Das hört sich gut an, war mein Vorschlag für die Samsung doch gut.

Das mit den Noiseblockern war ja dann echt erfolgreich.

Das mit Firefox ist auch etwas komisch, aber der spinnt bei mir auch etwas, aber immo benutz ich meistens die neuste Beta von Firefox 4.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neuer Alter Sponsor*

Also ich habe heute Tierische Probleme bemerkt. Und zwar nicht nur Firefox ist abgescmiert ohne ende sondern auch mein Mail Programm. Efekt ? Ich musste heute jeden Anschreiben ob er meine E mail bekommen hat wo ich keine Antwort bekommen habe. Also habe ich heute einfach mal früher schluss gemacht und habe heute mal eben ca 100 mails nochmal getippt und versendet. Naja nun hoffe ich erstmal das der I net Provider mich nicht als Spam Post verschicker identifiziert.....

Dann habe ich heute das Ergebnis des Lesertest gesehen und ich bin nicht dabei. Hmm irgendwie hab ich das erwartet warum ich da eigentlich noch mitgemacht habe weiß ich auch nicht.

Aber um auf die Mails zurück zu kommen, Darunter war auch eine Mail an Aquatuning. Ob sie nicht doch vieleicht noch einmal dieses Projekt Sponsorn wollen. Und jo die hatten auch keine Mail bekommen. Aber ihre Anr´twort erfreute mich um so mehr. JA sie SPonsorn erneut Nobody. Und das bei einen Warenkorb wo selbst ich mich gefragt habe ähm hallo ? 
Naja was soll ich sagen ? Erstmal vielen Dank Aquatuning und da besonders an Christian für das entgegengesetzte Vertrauen.
Der Warenkorb umfast viele nette Sachen. Und wer will kann versuchen zu erraten was darin alles vorkommt und wieviel er wert ist. Aber eins kann ich versprechen Drauf kommen wertet ihr Definitiv nie.


----------



## Soap313 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neuer alter Sponsor*

Ich rate mal sie spendieren dir den 2ten Wakü Kreislauf mit einem Wert von ca. 150 Euro


----------



## Black_PC (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neuer alter Sponsor*

Ich denke uach ein 2. Kreislauf, und anderer Schnick Schnack, für 350€, da du was weiss ich für Radis genommen hast.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neuer alter Sponsor*

also Maus Tester Zahem und der schwarze PC haben dahingehend Recht was den umfang angeht. Ja ich bekomme einen 2. Kreislauf. Aber vom Betrag her ist Black PC am nächsten dran auch wenn er etwas drüber liegt.


----------



## Soap313 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neuer alter Sponsor*

Dann sagt Maus tester Zahem mal 280 Euro


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neuer alter Sponsor*

Och jetzt liegst du ziemlich gut. Hier ist der Warenkorb ich bin ja nicht so  
Und das alles soll in den PC wie ich das wohl wieder hin bekommen ???

Jedenfalls bevor jetzt wieder eine Disskusion aufkommt, Ich schreibe ein Review wie sich ein 2. Kreislauf auswirkt und in wie fern es einen Sinn macht. Ganz einfach deshalb weil schon so oft gefragt wurde ob es sinnvoll ist oder nicht und was das bringt. Aber nie konnte auf Tests und der gleichen Verwiesen werden. Und das soll geändert werden.

Wegen einen Radius war ich heute wieder nicht erfolgreich weswegen ich wohl morgen mal in einen Deutschen Baumarkt gehen werde. Ich sag nur Kuh meets Kettensäge Werbung 

Und ja sobald alle Teile da sind kann es weiter gehen  Das wird aber bald sein. 

Aber wenn ich mir die wartezeit so ansehe denke ich wäre ein Casecon zur lebensaufgabe geworden


----------



## Black_PC (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neuer alter Sponsor*

Na, dass ist dohc immer noch ne ordentlich Summe, wie viel musst du davon noch bezahlen, oder darfst du das nicht verraten ?

Ich bin mal auf das Review gespannt.

Freu mich drauf, wenn es weiter geht.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neuer alter Sponsor*

Also bisher war vom bezahlen noch keine Rede  Nur das es in den Versand geht und wenn es morgen los geschickt wird kommt es am Samstag an genau wie das Packet von mf. Wo gerade die meldung kamm das die heute das geld bekommen haben. Leiter sehe ich auch gerade das alles verfügbar ist bis auf das usb Teil.... das soll am 14 kommen. mist... Weil dadurch verzögert sich der obere Teil der frontblende etwas. naja vlt kommt es früher.


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neuer alter Sponsor*

na aber Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum erneuten Sponsoring

Wieiviel hat die Wakü bis jetzt eigentlich gekostet?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neuer alter Sponsor*

Schicke Sachen....

Und gratuliere zum erneuten Sponsoring....

Hast Du definitiv verdient...

Mfg


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neuer alter Sponsor*

Jaaa wieviel hat sie gekostet bisher ? ähmm ich denke man geniest und schweigt..... Das sollte besser sein.

Danke Rosstaeuscher meinst du wirklich ? Na dann werde ich doch glatt was feines basteln.

So heute war ein naja Tag. 

erstmal habe ich weiter mit Aquatuning geschrieben und ja es ist das ein oder andere noch dazu gekommen. So ca naja genug....
Ich bekomme nämlich zusätzlich ein Steuergerät mit durchflusssensor. Damit steuere ich dann die Wasserkühlung (ist ja klar) und mache damit noch ein Review. Also wäre das review nummer 2.  Ich bekomme freundlicher weise das hier zur Verfügung gestellt. Natürlich mit erweiterungsset 

Ja und dann kamm eine Mail von Mindfactory. Die besagte das das Frontpanel mit den USB nicht mehr verfügbar ist...... Tja leider ist das das einzige was mir gleich gefallen hat. Also hab ich zwangsweise das hier nehmen und muss es umändern....
Das ist leider etwas teurer,passt von der Farbe nicht und kann keine Lüfter regeln. Also deutlich schlechter.
Aber Mindfactory hat auf mein bitten reagiert und das Teil und auch die anderen bestellten teile vom Preis den derzeitig günstigeren angepasst. also bezahle ich jetzt etwas weniger als zum bestellzeitpunkt.

Und heute hab ich endlich schrauben gefunden wie ich den Lüfter an der midi Plate befestige. 

So und heute hab ich mir wieder die Werkstatt für den übernächsten Samstag ja ähm gemitet wenn man das so sagen will....  
Natürlich mit eingerichteten Maschienen so das ich gleich loslegen kann.

Sobald dann die Packete eintreffen gibts Fotos. 
Und hey die 200 Seite.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neuer alter Sponsor*

Die 200. Seite oO hmmm schon lustig oder ? Da will man nur etwas seinen Rechner bauen und dann hat man plötzlich so 200 Seiten langes Tagebuch hier liegen.... Kann das sein das das etwas ausgeartet ist ? Das ich etwas leicht übertrieben habe ? 

Ach quatsch big is beautiful !!! 

So also schauen wir uns die letzten 100 Seiten mal so an. Hmmm was is so passiert ? Ne menge finde ich.

Fangen wir auf Seite 103 mal an. Da war meine CPU gekommen. So die 2. diesmal war es ein AMD 965. Das war schlicht deshalb weil der 955 nicht so gut zum takten ging. Deswegen wurde der gegen einen 965 getauscht der doch ziemlich gut geht. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da kamm auch noch die Tastatur die doch auch ziemlich ok ist. Nur wie war das noch gleich ? Das Verwendenden dieser Tastatur kann zu ernsthaften Verletzung oder körperlichen Störungen führen. Ja das stand hinten drauf.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Aber das stand nicht in der Beschreibung des Shops. Aber ich hab sie dennoch behalten. Und bisher hab ich bis auf leichte geistige Schäden noch nichts gemerkt. Aso ? Hat jemand meinen Arm gesehen ? Der ist irgendwie weg gekommen.
Ja dann war natürlich auch mal benchen dran und das Ergebnis von 21135 Punkten im 3D Mark war doch ok.
Und dann gings mal wieder um Nobodys lieblingstema. Die Temperatur. Da war noch nichts zu merken wie das so ausgehen wird.... 
So 36 ° im idle waren da ok..... Naja damals halt..
Jedenfalls irgendwann kamm es dann dazu das ich das Plexi vom Pleximann bekommen habe. Zugeschnitten und in 1a Qualität für nichts. Ja wurde ja auch noch zeit. Weil die ersten Kommentare wie ,, wozu hast du eigentlich ne Beleuchtung ? Das sieht man doch nicht wenn der Deckel zu ist ?“
kammen ja schon... 
Aber nicht nur Plexi für das Window hatte ich sondern auch noch für die Kabel blende da mein Kabelmanagement ja schon berühmt war und es doch so etliche Nachahmer schon gab wollte ich das etwas verstecken so wegen Copyright und so... Alles zu finden auf Seite 108
Und dann was kamm dann ? Window benchen oder andere kranke Sachen ? Neee Nobody fährt in den Urlaub....
Dann gings aber so nach ner Woche weiter. Das war dann die Woche wo am wenigsten hier passiert ist.. keine Ideen keine Arbeiten nichts nada nothing.... 
Aber als Nobody zurück kamm dann gings wieder los Mit dem ersten Teil der kranken Idee mit nem Display. Dieses erwies sich leider als zu groß aber egal. Die Idee war geboren. Und auch eine andere Idee kamm daher. Und zwar die 5850 zurück zu schicken und ne andere Karte zu nehmen. Ja und das ist dann auch passiert. Gründe ? Naja Takten war nicht möglich,zu laut,etwas mehr Leistung hatte ich mir auch erhofft. Also ging sie dank des Einverständnisses von HOH retour. Gleichzeitig war da noch ein Tread von mir wo anders. Das war einerseits Lustig anderer Seits traurig wie blöd Menschen sein können. Ich denke mehr muss man nicht sagen. Auser das vlt komischer weise meine Treads da verschwunden sind obwohl das angeblich nicht passiert dort....
Jedenfalls entschied ich mich dann auf seite 113 für eine GTX 470 von Evga weil bald vlt eine Wakü an stand. Bestellen der 470 war aber auch noch so eine Sache. Erst habe ich sie bei MF bestellt. Da wusste ich aber noch nicht das sie bei alternate so 50 € günstiger war. Als ich das bemerkt habe habe ich storniert und dort bestellt. Kurz darauf ging da auch der Preis runter also was habe ich gemacht ? Richtig nachgefragt und jop ich bekam die 470 für 299 €. exakt den Preis wie meine 5850 gekostet hatte. Ja und dann ging es auch munter los mit der Wakü Zusammenstellung.
Aber da man ja auch zum Basteln da ist habe ich dann auch mal das Window mit rein geschnitten was überraschend gut ging. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die Masse stimmten auch noch Wahnsinn. Zu finden auf Seite 125.
Aber weil man dann den innen Raum gesehen hat musste natürlich die Orangen Graka Halterungen Schwarz gemacht werden. Und wie immer galt; ausbauen ist was für Feiglinge..... Ging ber wie immer gut. Gut ging auch die Festplatte in einer anderen Position zu bringen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Warum ? Tia das kommt noch. Zusehen auf Seite 130. Auf der nächsten Seite gabs noch mehr Farbe. Da wurde das Laufwerk und die Kabel blende Lackiert. Zu diesen Zeitpunkt war die 5850 auch schon weg und eine 9600 arbeitete ne weile im System. Übrigens besagter Vogel von der Seite lebt noch. 
Ja und da auf der Seite wurde auch noch bekannt gegeben das Nobody von Aquatuning gesponsert wird. Da bahnte sich langsam an was das hier für eine Wahnsinn wird...
Aber das a Arbeitenn ging mit Nobodys stelthmod weiter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Gefolgt vom Einbau der Kabel blende auf Seite 137.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Und dann auf Seite 138 kam es die Wakü. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit nen kleinen Problem das sich irgendwer mit den Anschlüssen Geirrt hat da anstatt 11/8 nur 10/8 geliefert wurden. Das kleine Problem wurde aber recht schnell beseitigt. Etwas später kamm sogar die 470 noch. Dazwischen hatte ich die Zeit genutzt um einiges am Case vor zu bereiten so das der radi auf dem Dach befestigt werden konnte und es wurde eine AGB Halterung gebaut. Mein kleiner Gag scheint da auch gut gewesen wo anstattt der 470 eine 9600 von zotac imKartong lag... Ich fands Lustig 142 -144.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und auf der 145 Seite war dann alles da für die Wakü. 
Da gab es leichte Probleme da sich aus irgendwelchen Gründen die eine Schraube nicht von der Graka lösen wollte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Aber hey mit ein wenigen drastischen mitteln lies sie sich dann doch noch entfernen. Der Rest ging dann ohne Probleme. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jaaa Naja die Temps waren immer noch zu hoch für meine Wünsche... Ja ich bin Krank....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jedenfalls kamm nach einer Umgestaltung meines Arbeitsplatzes



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Noch ein 2. Radi hinten ans case. Ein 120er. Das geschah so um die Seite 154.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Und um die Temperaturen weiter zu verbessern hate ich die Idee die PCI blenden durch ein Gitter zu ersetzen was dann auch geschehen ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Dann Farbe, Farbe muss sein. Deswegen wollte ich ein Muster auf die Kabel blende und dem Seitenteil bringen. Der defekt naja. Zugegebener Maßen das Muster auf der Kabel blende ging etwas daneben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Dafür war das Muster auf dem Seitenteil um so besser.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Das findet ihr auf der Seite 157. So in der Drehe rum musste ich auch feststellen das ein Lüfter Kanal leicht defekt war. Naja egal ab damit zu Mf Was sich aber wegen dem Unglaublichen und sagenhaften nicht beachten einiger Firmengrundsätze eines Bestimmten Beförderung Unternehmens Verzögerte...
Und weil ich keine Lust hatte immer die Seitenwand auf zu machen um die Beleuchtung zu steuern habe ich kurzerhand in der Front blende die Schalter der Beleuchtung eingearbeitet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jo und dann kamm es wieder ein Display. Kleiner als das erste aber ok passend zum Gehäuse. Aber was macht der Nobody damit ? Richtig modden. Und zwar war das nur ein kleiner Foto Rahmen. Und um darüber ein paar Infos laufen z lassen habe ich kurzer Hand ein Programm geschrieben was Screenshots erstellt und diese an das Display sendet und sie dort abspeichert wobei die vorhergehenden Bilder gelöscht werden. Und unglaublicher weise es funktionierte auch noch. Es zeigt Texte an, Temperaturen und Auslastungen und auch Musikstücke und Bilder. Einen Hagen hatte die Sache aber ich hab es bis heute nirgends am Case befestigt... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und da sind wir auch schon auf Seite 160. So und dann wurde es unputzisch. Dann kamm der Stress von zig Seiten. Einmal im von allen möglichen Seiten im Reallive und dann noch im Forum. Ich denke das blenden wir einfach mal aus auch weil ich keine Lust habe diese Lügen noch einmal zu kommentieren.
Jo viele haben sich gefragt warum ich mir mal die Langenn kks zugelegt habe und keine Flexlights. Nun das ist ganz einfach. Kks haben einen besseren Abstrahlwinkel als Flexlights und deshalb eignen sie sich meiner Meinung nach am besten für Beleuchtungen wo mehrere Seiten beleuchtet werden müssen. Und so habe ich sie unter dem Radiator angebracht so das ein schönes grünes leuchten unter dem Radi hervor kommt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Und um die Kabel etwas von der Pumpe zu trennen wurde Einfach noch fix eine Kabelhalterung gebaut aus 2 PCI blenden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das findet man auf Seite 170. ebenfalls findet man dort erste vor Überlegungen zu einen neuen Case. Zwischenzeitlich wollte der Nobody auch nen Casecon machen hat es aber sein gelassen. Warum ? Es fehlt eine Abkantbank....
Aber während den Planungen ging es immer weiter mit dem modden. So wurden hinten und vorne bei den Lüftern die Gitter entfernt da sie zu viel Luft blockierten.
Später wurde dann noch das Laufwerk und die Lüfter Steuerung in den untersten Laufwerksschacht verlegt damit oben ein 90er Lüfter rein kommen kann der zusätzlich Luft ins Gehäuse bringt weil der untere 120er zu sehr Blockiert ist durch eine Pumpe usw.
Da gab es Leichte Verluste. So hat ein Sensor den Mainboard kühler getroffen. Genauer den Lüfter. Der Sensor war danach etwas zerstreut.
Auch musste die Halterung für die AGB geändert werden weil sonst das Laufwerk nicht mehr passen würde.Das alles fand auf der Seite 181 statt. Während dessen halte ich immer weiter Ausschau nach einen guten Case. 
Um dennochhh was zu machen habe ic angefangen die GrakAbdeckungng planen.n. Die wurde wieder vom Pleximan gelasert und ich habe sie dann geklebt.
Und dann geschah es. Nobody ersteigertee ein Coolermaster Stacker. Und das zu einen Akzeptablen Preis und bisher auch der günstigste. Und zu allgemeinen Überraschung wurde es auf Seite 189 geliefert. Und dazu kamen ungeheuer viel Zubehör.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da musste aber einiges geändert werden und so fing Nobody auf der Seite 191 an erste Teile heraus zu bauen. Ebenfalls wurde auf der Seite die Graka blende Lackiert.
Zwischenzeitlich gab es viele Ideen was darin endete das alles noch extremer ausartete. Aber es gab auch erfreuliches. So wurde auf Seite 194 bekannt gegeben das Noisblocker mich mit jede Menge Lüfter unterstützen will.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Und es kommt noch toller auf der Seite darauf folgte die Bekanntgabe des Coolaboratory auch mit an Board ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Und um anzufangen mit dem modding wurde auf der Seite 197  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die ersten Änderungen am Case realisiert. So wurden ausschnitte gemacht teile entfernt und Teile zu geschnitten.
Um den Ständig wachsenden Speicherbedarf zu decken hat Nobody mal wieder seit langen auf der Seite 198 ein paar Teile darunter eine 2 TB platte bestellt.
Anschließend wurde auf der Seite 199 bekannt gegeben das Aquatuning mich erneut mit einen Sagenhaften Warenkorb unterstützt. Und hey geschaft die 200. Seite. Da steht eigentlich nur noch das MF nicht mehr in der Lage ist mein Frontpaneel zu liefern weswegen ich auf ein anderes ausweichen muss was wieder mehr Arbeit ab verlangt. Außerdem stellte sich heraus das Aquatuning noch ein bisschen mehr gibt als anfangs geplant....

Jo das war das was so alles am Projekt in den Paar Seiten passiert ist.

Ja was wird die nächsten 200 Seiten kommen ? 
Ähm schwer zu sagen Aber ich mach mal ne kleine Aufzählung;
Ein 2. Wakü Kreislauf
ein komplett geändertes case
ein wenig Display bearbeitung
Lackieren
Takten
Angst 
Fails 
Zerstörung.

Das übliche eben 

Dann gab es noch so die üblichen storrys aus Nobodys unglaublichen und wahnsinnigen Reallive aber ich denke die muss ich jetzt nicht so hier auffüren. Oder ? 
Na gut eine;



Spoiler



Freundin; sag mal irgendwie fehlt hier auf dem Konto Geld, Hast du wieder was bestellt ?
Nobody; Geeeeld ? beeesteeelt ? Ich ? 
Freundin; Ja du 
Nobody Ja also ich hab da so ne Graka bestellt 
Freundin; Ja und was ist Aquatuning ? 
Nobody; Das ähm ja das ist die Wasserkühlung
Freundin; Ne Wasserkühlung ?  is das Auto schon wieder Kaputt?
Nobody Ähm deins ist kaput ja da is der entschalldämpfer hinüber.....
Freundin; Das ist normal das klingt immer....
Nobody;.... wie ein Panzer...
Freundin; so also wofür ne wasserkühlung?
Nobody; Ähm fürn PC damit er leiser ist weil du hast dich doch beschwert das er zu Laut sei.
Freundin; Hab ich das ? du vera... mich doch jetzt.
Nobody; würde Nobody doch nieeee tun ne niemals 
Freundin; und was soll die andere bestellung ? 
Nobody; Ja also pass auf. 
Freundin ja das mach ich und wehe dir die ausrede is nicht gut dann hast du ein Problem. Und kannst die Kirchen vom Baum essen... 
Nobody; Ja also zuerst hab ich bei den einen bestellt wo ich meistens bestelle. Naja und dort wa die Graka relativ teuer was ich nicht wusste das die zu teuer ist weil ich nicht verglichen habe wie du bei deinen Schuhen.
Jedenfalls hab ich dann bei einen anderen Händler gesehen das sie dort 50 € günstiger war und hab dort bestellt. Und die andere hab ich storniert. Und das Geld kommt dann zurück. Und das geld für die andere Graka die du zuletzt fort gescaft hast kommt auch wieder zurück also keine Panik. is doch alles guttie 
Freundin; Und wo soll ich jetzt die Latitude Femme bezahlen ? kannst du mir das sagen ? 
Nobody; naja das geld ist am Montag doch wieder da.... und was is nen Latidute flemme ? kann man das essen ? 
Freundin ; Latitude Femme das is nen Top schuh und der is gerade günstig. 
Nobody; ähm ich will ja nichts sagen aber 135 € für nen schuh? hallo ? meine haben 50 gekostet und die halten schon seit 2 Jahren. 
Freundin, das is was anderes. Aber das is egal wie soll ich die jetzt bezahlen ? 
Nobody Ähm gar nicht und sein lassen (böser Fehler ganz böser Fehler)  
Freundin; Dann kanst du die Graka auch sein lassen und die Kühlung geht doch wozu willst du dann wasser in den PC schütten? geht da nicht alles kaputt?
Nobody; das Wasser läuft ja in schläuchen und und kühlt so die CPU und graka. Dabei is alles schön ruhig und der PC bleibt kühler.
Und es kostet weniger als deine schuhe und die Graka ist faktisch nur ein Tausch.
Freundin; Ja das is egal wie soll ich jetzt die schuhe bezahlen ? 
Nobody;Ähm bis Montag warten oder per nachnahme. oder naja du nimmst keine für 135 € sondern nimmst welche von den 52 Stück aus den Schrank... und wenn du das willst dann kann ich auch ein paar mit um Lackieren ich bin gerade richtig gut in Übung
Freundin ; Jo das war nicht zu übersehen.Dann nehm ich per nachnahme. Und DU nimmst sie an und DU wirst sie ansehen ob sie ok sind und DU wirst sie dem Postmann bezahlen.
Nobody; Soll ich die Teile an ziehen ? 
Freundin ne ansehen und schauen das sie keine scharten haben,keine Dellen 
Nobody; keine Füße drinn stecken jaja ich weiß.
Freundin; gut dann is ja alles klar.

*Wenn die wüsste das ich am Montag früher zur Arbeit muss und später heim komme *



Best of



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So das wars auch schon mit dem Beitrag zur 200. Seite. Nun sollte jeder wieder up to date sein.


----------



## Black_PC (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neuer alter Sponsor*

Das hört sich einerseites gut andererseits schlecht an, das mit der Steuerung ist gut, ich glaube die ist quasi ne Aquaero in günstig.

Das mit dem Frontpanel ist ärgerlich, mir hat das andere schon nciht so gefallen und das jetzt ist ja schon fast schlimm, aber ich denke du wirst daraus was ordentliches machen.

PS: Gratz zu den 200 Seiten und ich habe mich jetzt auch auf ihr verewigt.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neuer alter Sponsor*

Naja man bedenke ich brauche nur die Anschlüsse.... 
Das Frontpanel selber soll in den Blech eingearbeitet werden wo der Startschalter mit sitzt. 
Ich habs mal etwas skizziert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So ungefähr
Das Teil wird natürlich schwarz gemacht Und hinten muss sowiso abgeschnitten werden. Aber das sieht dann alles einheitlich aus. Aber weglassen will ich die Front USB nicht weil ich die eigentlich jeden tag brauche. Auch die Audio anschlüsse sind wichtig.

Naja und was die Steuerung bringt werden wir sehen denke ich. Einmal im normalen betrieb und dann im 2 Kreislauf betrieb  
Tja pcgh wollte kein Maus review von mir also gibts etwas größeres aufgesetzt. Rache ist blutwurst 

Schlieslich muss ich mir nun selber eine Maus fürs modbook suchen.


----------



## Black_PC (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neuer alter Sponsor*

Okay, also willst du das nicht so ganz, wie in der Skizze machen, sondern für die Anschlüsse noch Löcher machen ??


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neuer alter Sponsor*

Also so wie es jetzt aussieht mach ich erstmal nur die Front des Panels schwarz. Aber das mit dem selben schwarz wie der Rest auch. Dann hof ich eifach mal das es gut aussieht. wenn nicht dann werde ich einfach noch ein Blech machen wo die ausschnitte für die Anschlüsse drinn sind.

So wie es jetzt aussieht wird nächste woche der Postbote jede menge zu tun haben. Ich bestelle gerade noch fix eine Maus. 
Und das Panel wird MF erst am Montag geliefert also bekomm ichs am Mittwoch. Auf das Packet von AT kann ich vermutlich am Montag hoffen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So wird der Lüfter befestigt. hält sicher und wird gut aussehen sobald alles Schwarz Lackiert ist.


----------



## Sanger (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neuer alter Sponsor*

Hüpsch


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neuer alter Sponsor*

Wow...

Auf die Alphacool Steuerung freue ich mich...

Das Ding hatte ich auch schon mal ins Auge gefasst....

Ich bin auf Dein Review gespannt....

Mfg


----------



## Black_PC (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neuer alter Sponsor*

Ist aquatuning angekommen, weil das ist ja eig das  einzige, welches du heute erwarest oder ??


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neuer alter Sponsor*

Ja ich bin auch mal gespannt auf der Steuerung. Mal sehen ob sie so gut ist wie es beschrieben steht. Ich hatte sie ja auch erst im auge gefasst aber dann eben verworfen.

Nein es ist heute nichts gekommen. Ich denke wenn dann erst Morgen. Oder es kommt nächste Woche ne Paket flut. Warum ? Nun es ist noch was dazu gekommen.

1. Heute hat sich Noisblocker noch mal bei mir gemeldet und hat mir mitgeteilt das noch 2 140er Lüfter auf den Weg zu mir sind. Weil das Rot in der Front geht ja mal gar nicht. Dafür nochmal ein ganz großes Danke Noisblocker

2. Da meine Alte Maus kaput ist die am Notebook hängt brauche ich eine neue. Und da ich nicht für den Lesertest gewählt wurde hab ich mir die bestellt.

3. Auf drängen von Lower und Masterchief im TS hab ich mir nun ein relativ gutes Headset bestellt. Laut den die es schon haben solls ziemlich gut sein.

Der 200. Beitrag wird gerade geschrieben. Ich bin bei der Hälfte angekommen und Ja es ist einiges obwohl ich es versuche kurz zu fassen.

Aso und 200. Seite und den 2000 Post habe ich auch gerade gemacht


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neuer alter Sponsor*

Ankündigung,Ankündigung,Ankündigung

Heute wird es hier ein Update XXXL geben. Warum ? Ganz einfach das 1. Packet ist hier, Die Frontblende ist zu 80 % fertig,der 200. Seitenbeitrag ist fertig und einen Fail gibt es auch.

E.T.A in 3 h

 Ich hoffe ihr habt dann viel Zeit zum lesen. Und Fotos wird es auch viele geben.


----------



## Black_PC (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neuer alter Sponsor*

Dann freu ich mich auf das XXXL Update.


----------



## Dukex2 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neuer alter Sponsor*

Dann mal her damit


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neuer alter Sponsor*

Los jetzt her damit


----------



## Soap313 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Ein neuer alter Sponsor*



Extreme-Gamer schrieb:


> Los jetzt her damit


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Jubiläumsupdate !!!*

So heute ist das Packet von Aquatuning eingeschlagen. Super schnell und super verpackt wie immer. 
Und es war schön schwer  Klasse.
Darinnen ist alles was ein Nobody braucht zum Wakü bauen. Und noch vieles schönes mehr.
Also das Packet



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das innenleben



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das neue Spielzeug 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die 2. Pumpe identisch und gut



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für die Vorsichtigen von uns auch 2x



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Um entlich die Fragen wegen den durchfluss zu beantworten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jede Menge Anschlüsse



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Radi für die Graka ganz alleine



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nochmal alles zusammen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann die AGB, Pumpe Wärmesensoren für Wasser und y Kabel für die Lüfter und ein teil der Anschlüsse.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Noch mehr Kabel die anderen Anschlüsse, die Steuerung und der durchflussensor



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann heute frisch gemacht das gebogene Gitter. Gebogen mit einer 3 T Presse und es ist bis auf 3/100 genau geworden. Und es sitzt bereits fertig im Case darüber kommt nur noch die Stuerung für die Lüfter und ein Blech mit USB ansclüssen und den Startschalter der auch gekommen ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gut nun zu den Fails.
1. Bei der ganzen Wakü hab ich kein Blaues Wasser was UV aktiv ist. 
2. Ich habe heute heraus gefunden wiso meine CPU manchmal nicht stabil läuft. Es ist nicht die CPU sondern schlicht am Ram.... Da stimmt vermutlich was mit den einstelungen nicht wodurch die CPU nicht zu 100 % unter Prime läuft wie sie laufen könnte.
3. Der Grund warum ich mich hier Verspäte ist das mein Wlan sich nicht für einen Kanal entscheiden kann. Das rauszufinden hat ca 1h gebraucht da ich es erst auf das Netzwerk schob was ich daraufhin neu einrichtete.
4. Das muss ich erst noch mit AT absprechen.

Ja und das wars. Bis auf der Tatsache das ich morgen den ausschnitt für den radi mache



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So das war der Teil. Und nun der 2. Teil. Der ist seit einer kleinen Weile Online und betrifft die 200. Seite. Denn die ist auch nun online. 

Weitere Bilder gibt es sobald eingebaut wird. Oder wenn ich Lust habe nächste Woche. Ich gehe nun erstmal essen denn 4 Seiten Text schreiben ist heftig. Aber euer BilderDurst ist erstmal gestillt. 
Noch einal der warenkorb zum Vergleichen das wurde alles geliefert. Bei Fotowünschen gilt wie immer melden. Oder bis nächste Woche gedulden.


----------



## Black_PC (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Jubiläumsupdate !!!*

Schönes Update, da hast du echt viel bekommen, der arme Gelbe Kerl, der immer klingelt.

Warum sieht der Radi auf dem einen Bild silbern aus ???

Ich freu mich schon auf deine Reviews.
Ich kann noch net mal sagen auf welches mehr.

PS: Jubiläum schreibt man so. Nicht böse gemeint, sieht bloß etwas blöd aus, wenn im TB Namen schon ein Rechtschreibfehler drin ist


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Jubiläumsupdate !!!*

Ja Black PC du warst schneller als ich. Das mit dem Fehler hab ich schon bemerkt und hatte es geändert. Denoch Danke.

Der Radi ist schwarz.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also keine Sorge. 

Ja der Typ in Gelb bekommt nächste woche noch einiges zu Tun. So fehlt noch
Noisblocker
2x amazone
und Mindfactory sowie vermutlich Aquatuning.

Ja und die Updates also ich persönlich finde das 2. Ganz interessant. Das mit 2 Kreisläufen. Aber hey. Ich hab eine Idee.

Heute bekommt ihr die einmalige gelegenheit Abstimmen zu können welches Review zuerst kommt.

Teilnahme berechtigt ist jeder auser Nobbody <--- der muss es schreiben.

Es geht darum welches Review zuerst kommen soll.
Also entweder das mit den 2 Kreisläufen oder das mit dem Alphacool Heatmaster. 

Abgabe der Stimmer erfolgt hier im Tread oder via PN falls es nicht rauskommen soll was ihr wollt. Jo die Aktion geht bis nächsten Samstag 18 uhr. Jeder darf aber nur einmal abstimmen.


----------



## Black_PC (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Jubiläumsupdate !!!*

Ah okay, konnte ich ja net wissen, dass du es selber gemerkt hast, mit dem Fehler.

Ich hatte auf dem 2. Bild wo man den Radi sehen konnte auch gesehen, dass der schwarz ist, aber ich meine das Bild



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da sieht er eindeutig nicht schwarz aus.



Ich bin dafür zuerst das Review über die Alphacool Heatmaster.
Ich würde es gut finden, wenn du das Review (2. Kreislauf) machst, wenn du die Wakü mit der Hardware ins CM Stacker umgepflanzt hast.

PS: Die amazon Päckchen haben nix mim Projekt zu tun oder ?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Jubiläumsupdate !!!*

Ja das liegt daran weil das Bild entstand als drausen so ein komisches ding am himmel war. Ich glaube man nennt es sonne und das ist in unseren Breiten zz ein seltenes Natur Phanomän. 
Jedenfalls kamm da noch der Blitz dazu und auf der einen Stelle war es dann eben etwas zuviel licht.
Mit den Fehler ist doch ok wenn du das sagst.

Das Review mit den 2. Kreislauf kämme auch erst dann wenn die HW im stacker ist. Anders geht es nicht da ich genaue ergebnise will ohne große abweichungen.

Und nein, die amazone Päckchen haben was entfernt mit den Projekt zu tun. Einmal die Maus, wenn die besser ist als meine carbon kommt die a den Rechner. Und das Headset brauch ich um Filme für hier zu vertonen und mich mit den Jungs im TS zu unterhalten.


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Jubiläumsupdate !!!*

Also ich wäre für das Review mit den 2 Kreisläufen. Das interresiert hier sicher so manch einen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Jubiläumsupdate !!!*

Gut kommen wir zum 3. Teil unseres XXL Updates. Aber so leid es mir tut leute Morgen kommt schon der letzte Teil also Teil 4.

Bestandteil unseres heutigen Teils ist einmal der Radi ausschnitt und noch ein paar Fotos und vlt erkennt jemand eine kleine Überrschung 

So und das ist der ausschnitt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Noch abgeklebt nach den ausschneiten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die Teile die heraus mussten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und überraschun überraschung es passt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier sieht man wie es unten aussieht. Um es einmal zu erklären. Der radi bleibt oben auf den dach so wie er auf dem Bild oben liegt. Und hier bei diesen Bild kommen die Lüfter rein. Also die Lüfter kommen ins Case und es passt. Dadurch gewinne ich Platz den ich noch brauche für eine beleuchtung u.a.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Probleme gab es nur weil solche senkmutern verbaut waren. Aber nichts was eine Säge nicht bewältigen konnte... Aber das ist egal den später sieht man das eh nicht mehr weil einerseits der radi drüber liegt und einmal auf der anderen Seite die Lüfter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kommen wir zu den Teil aufnahmen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Heatmaster



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schlauch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Startschalter natürlich leuchtet der Grün.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und natürlich die Schwarzlicht kks Warum kks ? ganz einfach weil sie besser abstrahlen als nur Flexlights.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nicht zu vergessen die 2. Pumpe. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und dann haben wir noch mal einen Anschluss.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im nächsten Beitrag gehts weiter. Weil hier schlicht kein Platz mehr ist.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Jubiläumsupdate Part 3 !!!*

So und weiter gehts mit den Filter natürlich hab ich auch 2 davon. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ganz wichtig für die Steuerung und den Reviews zum Daten liefern Der Durchflussensor



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bitteschön 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schrauben hab ich auch jetzt ausreichend. Brauch ich ja auch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die 2. Blende die aber mal so bleibt Und oben auuf den Radi kommt. Natürlich auf dem Obersten 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Heute noch gekommen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ganz vergessen noch ein Bildchen von der Oberseite.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black_PC (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Jubiläumsupdate Part !!!*

Sieht gut aus.

Aber wieviele Meter Schlauch sind das denn, das sieht aus wie mal ind. 20m 

Hast du die silberne Blende an die Alphacool Heatmaster gemacht oder war die dran, wenn sie dran war, kann man die abmachen ?

Der Rest den du bekommen hast ist auch schön.

Ist das auf dem vorletzten und 3. letzten Bild Sleeve, von Nils ???


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Jubiläumsupdate Part 3!!!*

Also auf dem Bild das sind so 6 m Masterclear schlauch also bist du mit 20 m recht nah dran 

Die Blende ist hinten am Heatmaster dran. Aber man kann die auch abmachen wenn man die 4 Imbus schrauben löst. 

Also ist es doch aufgefallen der Sleeve 
Nee der ist nicht von Nills. das wäre mir zu teuer und ich hab ihn für 0,0 € bekommen. Das ist lediglich schlauchschutz aus Kunsstoffgeflecht. Aber es ist denoch blickdicht. Also geht er auch. 
Ich werde es aber nicht benutzen um alle Kabel zu ummandeln sondern nur Verlängerungen. So das noch garantie auf dem Netzteil bleibt.


----------



## Schelmiii (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Jubiläumsupdate Part 3!!!*

Schöne Teile hast du da. Vorallem die Heatmaster scheint interessant zu sein. Der einzige Kritikpunkt, den ich habe, ist, dass du planst, dan einen Radi wieder extern zu machen. Extern heißt für mich immer Notlösung (es sein den es ist ein Mora und der hängt an der Wand, bzw so ein Turm Radiator mir Pumpe). Und du hast so einen großen PC, da würde ich versuchen, ihn auch rein zu bekommen. Ich freue mich aber trotzdem, egal wie du es nun machen willst, auf deine Umsetzung.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Jubiläumsupdate Part 3!!!*

Ja schelmii mir war klar das so etwas kommt  Aber kein Problem.

Weist du manchmal ist es besser eine Notlösung zu nehmen als mit der Richtigen Lösung gegen den Baum zu fahren. Aber manchmal entwächst der Notlösung eine high end Lösung. So auch hier. 

Sehen wir uns das Laufwerk an. Ich habe kein Platz dafür. Niergends. Wirklich ? Nein !!! unter dem Case, da ist noch Platz. Aus diesem Grund kommt es auch darunter und das Gehäuse wird nun doch auf Räder gestellt. Aber bedrachten wir uns das mal näher. Was fällt uns auf ? Der Lüfter der unten sitzt bekommt mehr Lüft und bringt so mehr frische Luft in das case. Hmm und das aussehen ? nun man kann unten ein paar Blenden ran machen. dadurch fällt es nicht auf das dort das Laufwerk sitzt. Und man kann dort kabel unterbringen und auch Festplatten. Was ergibt sich daraus ? richtig mehr Platz entstanden durch eine Notlösung.

Nun zum Radi. Der sitzt nicht ganz drausen. Die Lüfter sind im Case. Und der radi körper ausen. Aber schläüche kommen auch nicht raus. also ist er nur aufgesetzt. Aber bedrachten wir das näher. Was wenn ich dort auch blenden mache und das case erhöhe ? sitzt der radi dann nicht wieder im Case ? So das seine Oberkante die oberkante des Cases ist ? 
Und was ergibt sich daraus wieder ? Richtig nochmal mehr Platz für Kabel oder ähnliches. 

Du siehst es ist nicht so eine Notlösung sondern eine normale Lösung. 

Soll ich ne skizze machen ?


----------



## Schelmiii (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Jubiläumsupdate Part 3!!!*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Ja schelmii mir war klar das so etwas kommt  Aber kein Problem.


Lol, gut, dass wir uns so gut verstehen. nach deiner beschreibung bin ich auch glücklich damit^^
Und ich kanns mir vorstellen wie du es machen willst.
Das mit den Blenden wollte ich noch fragen, hast du aber ja beantwortet.


Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Weist du manchmal ist es besser eine Notlösung zu nehmen als mit der Richtigen Lösung gegen den Baum zu fahren. Aber manchmal entwächst der Notlösung eine high end Lösung. So auch hier.
> 
> Sehen wir uns das Laufwerk an. Ich habe kein Platz dafür. Niergends. Wirklich ? Nein !!! unter dem Case, da ist noch Platz. Aus diesem Grund kommt es auch darunter und das Gehäuse wird nun doch auf Räder gestellt. Aber bedrachten wir uns das mal näher. Was fällt uns auf ? Der Lüfter der unten sitzt bekommt mehr Lüft und bringt so mehr frische Luft in das case. Hmm und das aussehen ? nun man kann unten ein paar Blenden ran machen. dadurch fällt es nicht auf das dort das Laufwerk sitzt. Und man kann dort kabel unterbringen und auch Festplatten. Was ergibt sich daraus ? richtig mehr Platz entstanden durch eine Notlösung.
> 
> ...



Was ergibt sich daraus?

Das Case ist so hoch, das es an die Zimmerdecke stößt und der Radi keine Luft mehr bekommt


Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Du siehst es ist nicht so eine Notlösung sondern eine normale Lösung.


Akzeptiert.



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Soll ich ne skizze machen ?


Nö.


----------



## Acid (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Jubiläumsupdate Part 3!!!*

saubere arbeit, mit was hast du ausgeschnitten?


----------



## VJoe2max (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Jubiläumsupdate Part 3!!!*

Der Heatmaster macht echt was her - ich glaub den muss ich mir irgendwann auch mal noch zulegen . Eine Schnittstelle für ein Display hat der nicht zufällig...?

Zum Radi auf dem Dach: Eine Skizze der Verkleidung würde mich ja schon sehr interessieren . 
Für meine Dachverkleidung auf dem Stacker habe ich ziemlich lange gebraucht - ein Problem ergibt sich vor allem bei dem kleinen Überstand der sich durch die frontseitigen Alu-Profile ergibt ... 
Vllt. kannst du das Problem ähnlich lösen wie ich - mit Klavierband und abklappbaren seitlichen Blenden: http://pic.leech.it/i/f698c/3659umbau20062.jpg


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Jubiläumsupdate Part 3!!!*

So also erstmal schelmiiis Teil



> Was ergibt sich daraus?
> 
> Das Case ist so hoch, das es an die Zimmerdecke stößt und der Radi keine Luft mehr bekommt


Das währe dann wahrlich ein Big Tower.
Nein nach meinen Berechnungen kommt er ca 14 cm höer. was gerade noch so akzeptabel ist. aber da er unter einer Tischplatte steht und die Luft nach oben weg macht werde ich wohl einen Lüfter einsetzen der die Radiluft nach forn weg beförtert.

Jetzt zu Acid ;
Ausgeschnitten wurde das mit einer Stichsäge. Erst wollte ich es Lasern. Das ging aber nicht da das Case zu hoch ist. Wasserstrahlschneden wollte ich nicht da schon hier und da der Lck fehlt. Und Plasmaschneiden mach ich bei dem Case bestimt nicht da ich danach länger feile als wenn ich alles mit Hand aussäge. Also heute mal eben mit der Stichsäge gearbeitet. So am Sonntag mittag rum....
Nen Nachbar war nicht ganz so begeistert und rief die Cops. Und das traff sich gut  Dem einen musste ich noch ne DVD zurück geben. Was dann aus der anzeige geworden ist könnt ihr euch ja vorstellen 

Und für VJoe2max;
Nein leider nicht er hat keine schnittstellen für ein Display soweit ich bisher weiß. Aber er hat noch 2 unbelegte eingänge. Also ist es durchaus möglich das es vlt sowas mal geben wird.

Die Skizze setz ich Morgen mit zum letzten Teil des Jubiläumsupdate mit Online.
Ja die überstände machen mir auch etwas gedanken. Aber ich denke ich werde da mit etwas Feilen sehr weit kommen. Allerdings wollte ich die aktion etwas anders gestalten und es nicht klabbar machen. Ich wollte die Seitenteile aus Plexi machen uind das dann Beleuchten.

Und für alle; Wie gesagt sofern Morgen das Packet von Noisblocker einschlägt gibt es Morgen den Letzten Teil.
Das nächste Update kommt dann nächstes Wochende da dann die fehlenden Bleche geschnitten werden. Und vlt angefangen wird mit Lackieren.


----------



## Schelmiii (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Jubiläumsupdate Part 3!!!*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Das währe dann wahrlich ein Big Tower.
> Nein nach meinen Berechnungen kommt er ca 14 cm höer. was gerade noch so akzeptabel ist. aber da er unter einer Tischplatte steht und die Luft nach oben weg macht werde ich wohl einen Lüfter einsetzen der die Radiluft nach forn weg beförtert.


Ich hoffe du hast verstanden, dass meins ein Witz war. Konnte man aus deiner Antwort nicht so rauslesen. Das mit der Tischplatte kenn ich, meine Konstruktion die ich dir gezeigt habe, wird der auch ziemlich nähe kommen. Noch dazu sind die Lüfter bei mir ja 45° gedreht, aber erst mal baun bevor ich mir da Gedanken mach.



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Nen Nachbar war nicht ganz so begeistert und rief die Cops. Und das traff sich gut  Dem einen musste ich noch ne DVD zurück geben. Was dann aus der anzeige geworden ist könnt ihr euch ja vorstellen


Wie geil, ein schöner Lacher am Ende meines Wochenendes. Herrlich

Freu mich auf den letzten Teil.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Jubiläumsupdate Part 3!!!*

Klar hab ich verstanden das es ein Witz war. Ganz so spät war es da auch nicht.
Ja ich erinnere mich. Ich hab noch etwas abstand allerdings merk ich das sich dort schon mit meinen derzeitigen gehäuse dort die Luft staut und das neue ist ca 10 cm höer. Da werde ich eben einen 120er so hinbauen das der die Luft dort weg bewegt. der muss ja nicht schnell drehen solange ein kleiner Luftzug vorherscht reicht das. 

So und nun kommen wir mal zum letzten Teil des Jubiläumsupdate ja dann ist aber wirklich schluss. 
Nun was hatten wir ? Wir hatten die Vergangenheit, die Gegenwart und nun kommt na ? richtig die zukunft. Wobei die egal ist so wegen 2012 und so 

Aber zuvor kamm heute wie erwartet das 1. Packet heute an aber nicht mit der Post. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Jedenfalls waren da meine 2 fehlenden Lüfter drinn. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt kann ich auf jeden Radi 140er Noisblocker setzen. Hier noch mal ein großes Danke dafür 
Und die Versandmail von Amazone kam heute auch noch.
Und wo die Lüfter heute gekommen sind dachte ich mir hey mach doch ein paar Fotos. Ja und das hab ich gemacht. Und wieder mal beschlich mich ein wohl bekantes gefühl welches in letzter Zeit allgegenwärtig mir erscheint.
Na welches wird wohl gemeint sein ? Richtig das das die Kühlung vlt so minimal übergröße hat. Also nicht viel nur vlt.... ach lassen wir das.
Bilder 
Also mal alle in einer Reihe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und zur besseren übersicht mal als Pyramide



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im deteil



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als Straße



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal ganz nah



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und mit schönen Wetter (140er)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der 80er



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der 90er



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der 120er 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal zusammen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das sieht die Luft wenn sie auf die Lüfter trifft



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die 120er vereint



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da sind alle Lüfter die ich in das Case rein baue. Die passen auch rein ohne Probleme. 

Ja und unten gehts weiter wei hier mal wieder kein Platz ist oder ich zuviele Bilder gemacht habe.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Jubiläumsupdate Part 4!!!*

So und nun die Zukunft. Ich habe auch ein wenig an das Case ran gehalten und gemessen und probiert.

So musste der radi ins case. Ja ich weiß das ist der große aber wenn der rein geht passt auch der kleine (hmm ,,der kleine" bei anderen ist das der haupt radi  ). 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sitzt wie dafür gemacht. hätte ich nicht so gedacht. Hmm da könnte man fast in die verführung gelangen noch einen Phobia zu holen und den slim weg lassen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jedenfalls sitzt das Gitter vor den Radi und dazwischen der Lüfter so ungefähr nur eben ohne Hand.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit einr schönen Beleuchtung ja das wäre schon was. Wenn eben mf mal das Pcket verschicken würde was schon längst hätte geschen müssen so oft wie das zeug für mich schon reserviert war 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Anfangs dachte ich der schalter zum starten wäre zu klein. Aber so gesehen stimmt die Probertion.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ach ja die USB Blende ist 2,5 cm hoch.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nochmal das Case



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das was am Boden ein paar Probleme machen wird wegen dem einbau des Laufwerkes.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die Kratzer die auch noch etwas blöd sind die ich aber nicht zu verantworten habe den die waren schon. Eben der Nachteil eines gebrauchten Cases.
Der schlimste;



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber die meisten sehen so aus;



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Gut das wars. mit dem Jubiläumsupdate was mit einen kleinen comming soon geendet hat. Ja bedanken möchte ich mich an alle die bisher hier mitgelesen haben und sich den Wahnsinn hier angetan haben und auch meine Rechtschreibung übergangen haben.* _*Nochmehr bedanken möchte ich mich auch bei denen die hier immer mal was rein schreiben.*_ _*Und wo wir uns gerade bedanken auch an alle Sponsoren geht ein Danke die ihr Vertrauen in mich gesetzt haben.*_

_*Also noch einmal VIELEN DANK AN EUCH ALLE ohne euch wäre es nicht das geworden was es heute ist.​*_
Auf die nächsten 200 Seiten sagt euer Nobody


----------



## Black_PC (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Jubiläumsupdate Part 4!!!*

Schöne(s) Update(s)

Die Lüfter Bilder sind super.

Das ist gut, dass alles in der Front so passt, wie es soll.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Jubiläumsupdate Part 4!!!*

wow 
aber würde den radi so lassen , ist was unnötig xD


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Jubiläumsupdate Part 4!!!*

Klasse Update Megageile Lüfter kann ich da nur sagen

aber dein Radi sieht auf dem obersten Bild ziemlich dick aus


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Jubiläumsupdate Part 4!!!*

Black_PC Ja mich hat es auch überrascht das alles so passt das beschleunigt die Arbeiten am Samstag um gut 2h  bloß gut das noch Arbeit für 9 vorhanden ist...

Der kleine Jayson dein Beitrag hab ich erst begriffen nachdem ich ihn 3 mal gelesen habe. Ja der Slim Radi bleibt. Schlieslich ist er nur für die CPU und na vlt noch was anderes..... wir werden sehen  
Jedenfalls nehmen manche da nur einen 140er radi und das ist ein 420er das sollte schon bei weitem reichen selbst wenn ich ihn auf 4 Ghz laufen lasse.

Extreme-Gamer Danke und ja er ist auch Dick. Er ist 6 cm hoch. also doppelt so hoch wie der Slim. Aber immerhin muss er auch eine 470 kühlen. 

So und heute hat sich kein MF gemeldet. Was bei mir den schluss zuläst das mal wieder ein Bug in ihren System ist da meine Artikel ab heute verfügbar sein sollten es aber bei meinen Profil nicht sind und im shop werden sie als verfügbar ausgezeichnet. Auserdem sind sie mal reserviert und mal nicht. Also muss ich da Morgen ne Mail hinschreiben wieder böse dududu machen und am Abend sie Versand bestätigung lesen woraufhin am Donnerstag der Postbote klingelt. Achso und die Festplatte kostet nun wieder 83 € ich hab sie für 78 €  Aber denoch will ich das zeug haben ich will sehen wie die Beleuchtung aussieht. Das war eigentlich für Part 4 geplant aber naja... Mindfactory eben.

edit; ja so kann man es auch machen man kann einen kurzfristig verfügbaren Artikel mal der schon am Freitag da sein sollte auf den 13. Verschieben. Das bedeutet das das Zeug sofern es wirklich am Mitwoch mal da sein sollte erst am Freitag bei mir ist. Glückwunsch. Das schmeist mal wieder einiges über den Haufen und wenn dies nochmal Verschieben dann verschiebt sich alles um gut eine Woche. also Planänderung, Ich Maile nicht nein Ich Telefoniere und das wird unputzich für Mf werden.


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Jubiläumsupdate Part 4!!!*

ehm ich meinte eigentlich das das Bild "zwerkwetscht" aussieht


----------



## Black_PC (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Jubiläumsupdate Part 4!!!*



Extreme-Gamer schrieb:


> ehm ich meinte eigentlich das das Bild "zwerkwetscht" aussieht




Stimmt, ist mir erst jetzt, als ich es mir noch mal angeguckt habe aufgefallen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Jubiläumsupdate Part 4!!!*

Ja ich denke das liegt an den Verkleinerer. Ist das erste mal das mir das aufgefallen ist. Ich lad es mal so hoch binde es aber nicht ein. 

mir ist es ehrlich gesagt auch noch nicht aufgefallen. Aber auch die Bilder auf meinen PC sind so aber auch nur die beiden. Und nur die verkleinerten. Die Orginalen sind ja nun oben da könnt ihr euch überzeugen.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Jubiläumsupdate Part 4!!!*

Einen Schicken Lüfter Turm hast Du da.....

Den würde ich auch nehmen....

Die Abdeckung an der Front sieht auf den zweiten Blick doch gar nicht so schlecht aus...

Los...hau rein ich bin doch Bildersüchtig....

Offtopic
Danke für Deinen Kommentar im Support Shop...

Mfg


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Jubiläumsupdate Part 4!!!*

Ja Rosstaeuscher ein schöner Turm. Aber nimms nicht schwer. Dafür hast du ein schönes Netzteil. 

Ja ich denke auch wenn die Front mal fertig werden sollte sieht es vlt garnichtmal so blöd aus.

Und da wären wir schonmal beim Thema. Ich hab heute bei Mindfactory angerufen (!) Und wenn Nobody so Anruft dann ist das für den betreffenden nicht all zu lustig.

Jedenfalls hab ich dort mal den großen Otto los gemacht. Und meiner entteuschng über MF doch etwas Luft gemacht. Als ich dann fertig war war ich irgendwo bei jemanden angelangt der schien was zu sagen zu haben. Jedenfalls Bot man mir an das ich mir ersatz suchen könne und nur den Preis bezahle was der andere gekostet hätte. Aber da fand ich leiter nichts. Also bot man mir eine kostenlose Teillieferung an und das hab ich natürlich angenommen. Also kommt am Donnerstag das Update mit der Beleuchtung. Und ich hoffe bald des letzte Teil für die Frontblende.

Wo wir wieder beim Thema wären.... Passt heute irgendwie. Jedenfalls hab ich leider vergessen für unseren Leoparten die Zeichnung zu machen. Ich werde das bald nach holen. Als entschuldigung bekomt er ein schokoriegel. Warum kein keks ? Ich hatte keine mehr. Warum er ihn nicht sieht ? weil er schon auf dem Weg zu ihm ist.  Der götterbote bringt es ihm. 

Jaa was noch ? ähm nichts weiter ich plane noch so etwas rum. Leider ist heute nichts gekommen also keine Maus und kein Headset.  Da unterstützt man schon PCGH und dann so etwas....

Und OT
Rosstaeuscher du musst dich nicht bedanken oder sonst etwas. ich hab nur mal meine Meinung gesagt um wieder ruhe zu haben. Ehrlich ihr könnt euch nicht vorstellen wie Laut es im Noblorros Altenheim die letzten Tage war. Das ist nur die Schuld von der ergo Therapie


----------



## Schelmiii (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Jubiläumsupdate Part 4!!!*

Lol, ich dacht grad, als ich das Bild von der Front eben gesehen hab, was hast du da wieder für einen häßlichen Lüfter eingebaut, ich hoff, des bleibt nur temporär. Nach genauem betrachten stellte sich der lüfter dann als deine Hand raus. Schöner hautfarben Lüfter^^

Und OT:
Als unbeteiligter rafft man mal garnix in der NLR Krise. Aber ich find auch leicht Kindergartenstyle.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; man muss nicht alles verstehen*

Ja das ist der super neue Kühler von Handdesign. An dieser stelle Danke an den Sponsor der diesen tollen Lüfter zur verfügung gestellt hat.

Naja ich musste den Lüfter ja irgendwie festmachen und hatte nichts anderes da.

So schelmiii rft die NLR kriese nicht ich raf mf nicht.

Also heute kamm ein Packet. Als der Postmann es mir gab kamm es mir schon etwas klein vor. Aber ok ? mal sehen was drinn war. Jedenfalls aufgemacht und was kommt mir da entgegen ? Die Frontblende wo keiner weiß wann die geliefert wird...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Ja nee is klar. Und dann schau ich nochmal nach. gestern kammen 2 mails. einmal mit dem normalen Packet und dann noch von der Blende. So also hat die blende das normale Packet mit HDD usw überholt.... Ich denke das muss ich nicht verstehen oder ? Und das obwohl es eigentlich andersrum sein sollte.
Zur Qualität sag ich jetzt mal nichts. Nur soviel für 14 € was das normal kostet ist das schlecht. Und selbst 11 € was ich gezahlt habe sind zuviel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So waren zb die Schrauben an denen das ganze befestigt waren ausgeleiert...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jedenfalls ok dann war noch ne Mail von Amazon bei. Wegen der Maus. Ja und da stellt sich raus das der shop erst bei seinen zulieferer bestellt und es zugeschickt bekommt. Dann schickt er es weiter. Ja soviel dann zum Thema wird gelifert bs 14.10.2010... Bei sowas könnte ich mich maßlos aufregen. Da sollen dies hinschreiben das es 5 Tage dauert bis es geliefert wird und nicht hinschreiben das in 2 Tagen geliefert wird. 

Aer dafür ist das Headset gekommen und jo das ist ziemlich gut muss ich sagen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 klarer Sound gutes mikro und bequem bei geslevten Kabel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Einzig der Lautstärkeregler könnte etwas weiter oben sitzen aber ansonsten Top Teil für 5 € incl Versand.


----------



## Soap313 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;man muss nicht alles verstehen*

Lieferungen können Verrückt sein 


Das Headset gefällt mir!!!


----------



## Black_PC (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;man muss nicht alles verstehen*

Das ist echt komisch, dass das Frontpanel schon früher da ist, aber ist ja auch egal, Hauptsache, der Rest kommt dann auch bei.

Das ist dann ja wirklich enttäuschend, wenn die Quali schlecht ist, aber du machst denk ich trotzdem was schickes und praktisches draus.


----------



## Skillar (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;man muss nicht alles verstehen*

Das bleibt aber nicht so, das Panel, oder?
Wird natürlich noch gemoddet, nicht wahr?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;man muss nicht alles verstehen*

Nachdem ich dieses Wunderwerk chinesischer Handwerkskunst gesehen habe habe ich mich dann doch dazu durchgerungen den rahmen weg zu nehmen und die Anschlüsse in die Blende ein zu arbeiten. Gut es ist wirklich schade um die schönen Scharfen Kanten. Das viel zu kurze Kabel oder die Schrauben wo der Schraubenkopf schon zerstört ist (muss man nicht einmal selber machen) Aber nunja was solls. So gr0ßer Aufwand ist das dann auch nicht. Ich muss nur ein paar Löcher bohren und dann Feilen. Sofern mir nichts anderes einfällt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;man muss nicht alles verstehen*

boah geil diese qulität xD


----------



## Black_PC (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;man muss nicht alles verstehen*

Das ist echt ne Frechheit, du kannst die aber doch auch zurück schicken und nach was anderem gucken.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;man muss nicht alles verstehen*

Im Grunde ist es das was ich brauche. Es hat 4 USB Ports sowie Audio Ausgänge. Und mehr brauch ich auch nicht. Aber das meiste hatte nur 2 USB anschlüsse und meist auch kein Audio out. Von daher behalt ich es. Vlt kann man aus den nicht benötigten Teil was feines bauen. Also mal wieder recyceln.

Und wenn ich es Zurückschicken würde müsste ich den Versand bezahlen das währen 4 €. Und dann müsste ich nochmal Versand zurück bezahlen wenn ich nicht bei der darauffolgenden Bestellung über 100 € kämme. Und der Versand wären auch nochmal 5 €. Das macht reine 9 € Versandkosten. Bei einen Produktpreis von 11 €. Also würde ich 2 € gut machen was aber dschon durch eine bestellung wieder aufgefressen würde. 

Schade das das andere nicht lieferbar war. Das war genau das richtige. Aber Morgen kommt die Festplatte und die beleuchtung  Aber es gibt auch ne Stromabschaltung von 6 h  soviel zur Datensicherung...


----------



## Skillar (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;man muss nicht alles verstehen*

So schlecht finde ich es gar nicht.
Hättes es eventuell Alternativen mit mehr USBMöglichkeiten und etwas mehr Kosten gegeben?


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;man muss nicht alles verstehen*

Was du bloß hast, die Qualität  erfüllt doch die Chinesische Norm aber was solls. 
Wirst schon noch was daraus basteln.

btw. was meinst du mit 6 stunden Stromabschaltung?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Die neue Beleuchtung ist da !!!*

Nein Skillar Es gab keine. Ich hab ja nachgesehen da ich faktisch in dem Sektor hätte bestellen können was ich wollte und nur die 11 € gezahlt hätte aber es gab eben nichts.

Aber ich hab schon eine Verwendungsmöglichkeit gefunden.  Und das wird nicht mal schlecht aussehen.

Die neue Beleuchtung und noch viel mehr.

Nun aber heute sind die Packete angekommen. Und diesmal alles was kommen sollte. 

Zuerst auch wenn es nicht direkt dazu gehört die Maus. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sie kommt an Aurora ran schlicht weil sie richtig gut ist. Die Gleiteigenschaften sind besser als bei der carbon. sie füllt sich richtig gut an und passt auch zur Handform. Es ist wie erwartet die Black edition also mit der guten oberfläche. Aber den freien Multiplikator hab ich noch nicht gefunden. Aber man kann sie individualisieren und die Daten auf der Maus speichern,.
Und gewichte gibt es auch noch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gut sie stingt noch etwas nach Lösungsmittel aber ok dafür hat sie 24 € gekostet und ist Top dafür.

Und dann kamm meine Festplatte mit an 2 TB ou die Sata Anschlüsse werden Glühen heute nacht.
Jedenfalls kann ich zu der nichts weiter sagen auser das ich sie heute  Abend einbauen werde da sie sich erst aklimatisieren muss. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja und dann ist die Beleuchtung angekommen. Ist das nicht ein schönes Rosa/ Pink ?
Dazu noch die Grünen LEDs und die Blauen und nicht zu vergessen die UV kks. Richtig farbenfroh.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Own3r (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Die neue Beleuchtung ist da !!!*

Sieht gut aus bei dir! 

Dann lass die HDD mal glühen


----------



## Black_PC (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Die neue Beleuchtung ist da !!!*

Die Maus ist schick, aber ich bleib bei meiner Razer Lachesis.

Die Festplatte ist bestimmt gut, kannst die ja vllt auch mal durch paar Benches jagen.

Aber was mir net so zusagt ist die Beleuchtung, aber ich weiss auch net ob das wirklich ernst gemeint war mit der.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Die neue Beleuchtung ist da !!!*

Ja die die Platte wird bevor daten drauf kommen gebencht und getestet. Ist ja klar.

Zur beleuchtung ich denke heute Abend wird sie euch dann noch viel mehr gefallen als jetzt.  Also mir gefällt sie.

Achso und die Maus ist wie ne Wuntertüte. Da war in der Verpackung noch ne Tasche bei und in der Tasche lagen sogar noch ersatz gleitfüße.


----------



## Soap313 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Die neue Beleuchtung ist da !!!*

Also die Fireglieder hat bei mir gequietscht (bzw die rechte Taste) --> NO GO
Würd ich gleich mal schaun ob das bei deiner auch der Fall ist.Laut den Testberichten ist das bei mehreren Modellen.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Die neue Beleuchtung ist da !!!*

Schöne Sachen...

Dann lass mal die Festplatte glühen...

Ist das ne SATA 3 ???

Mfg


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Die neue Beleuchtung ist da !!!*

Die Maus
Also das Handling ist super. Die Tasten zuweisen ist einfach mit der Software möglich und die Daten werden auf der Maus gespeichert. Sie füllt suich gut an wenn auch sie noch nach Lösungsmittel stinkt. 

Dabei sind;
1. Maus
1. Tasche
1. Gewichtsatz
1. Ersatzgleifüße
1. Mini CD.

Die DPI lässt sich per knopfdruck ändern in 6 Stufen. was man gerade hat wird über einer LED angezeigt und wenn man sie ändert wird es auch auf dem Bildschirm gezeigt. Das Druck gefühl ist gut. Wie gesagt quitscht bislang nichts.

Im Spiel werde ich sie noch testen.

Die HDD

Da es ja einige Intressiert schieb ich mal die Festplatte vor. Also eingebaut habe ich sie wobei eingebaut das falsche word ist. Ich habe sie unter der Graka auf den Boden gelegt da dort nur noch Platz war....

Jedenfalls wollte ich ein richtig vorbildlicher User sein und wollte mit Win 7 die Platte einricheten. Naja ergebnis war das ich nach 15 min Linux geholt habe genauer Gparted und fertig da dauerte es nur noch 2 min und die Platte war eingerichtet. 
Also Technische Daten sind 

Puffergröße 32 MB
Anschluss ist Sata 3
Kapazität 1907727 Mb Zur freien Verfügung
3 Platter hat sie auch.
RPM 5400

Der rest siehe Benchmarks.

As SSD Benchmark



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum vergleich meine Systemplatte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun noch HD Tune



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann die Systemplatte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die 2,5 " Platte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und zum schluss Noch der error scan



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zur Lautstärke. Subjektiv von mir ist sie sehr Leise. Lediglich bei schreibzugriffen hört man sie. Vibrationen oder der gleichen kann man nicht feststellen.

Die Temperatur ist föllig ok für 25° Raumtemperatur.

Subjektive Geschwindigkeit; sie geht ok. Eben wie die andere WD Platte.

Allerdings muss ich sagen das die Werte verfälscht sind da die beiden anderen Platten relativ voll sind und die Platte leer. Dazu das letzte Bild. So und gleich kommt die Beleuchtung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black_PC (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Die neue Beleuchtung ist da !!!*

Also die Festplatte ist ordentlich schnell, wie ich finde, auch wenn man die so halt nicht mit ner anderen vergleichen kann, da muss ich doch noch mal stärker über die nachdenken.


----------



## VJoe2max (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Die neue Beleuchtung ist da !!!*

Für ne Festplatte gar nicht so schlecht  

Wenn man SSD gewohnt ist -> einschläfernd .

Aber zu dem Preis und bei der Kapazität kann man echt nix sagen. 

Hast du von der Beleuchtung noch weitere Bilder?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Die neue Beleuchtung ist da !!!*

Wie gesagt man kann noch nicht sagen wie es aussieht wenn daten darauf sind. Ich kann ja dann einmal noch einen bench machen.
Und ja ich kenne SSDs ich hab eine im Modbook trinn und das ist kein Vergleich klar aber wie schon gesagt wurde 2 TB für 78€. 

Jedenfalls kommen wir zur beleuchtung. Ich wollte erst im PC es zeigen wie es aussieht. Aber aufgrund der anderen beleuchtungen also der Flexlights hab ich mich entschlossen es anders zu zeigen was aber deutlich macht was das rosa Licht so alles ausmacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry aber mir viel nichts anderes ein was ich hinstellen könnte. Aber ich denke man sieht was die neue Beleuchtung von Aurora aus macht.

Wenn ich Lust hab dann mach ich auch noch ein Video. Aber im Rechner kann ich es leider nicht zeigen da dort die beleuchtung der Flexlights zu stark ist. 
Warum ich es so schwach genommen habt fragt ihr euch ? Nun das ist auch ausgeknoppelt. Ganz einfach deshalb weil dadurch das UV Licht besser durch kommt und die Schleuche und Flüssigkeiten besser leuchten. Aber denoch ist es stark genug das man selbst am Tag die Farbe sehen kann.

Aber etwas feines hab ich noch in petto aber das kommt erst nächste Woche. Warum nächste Woche ? Dankt Hermes...

Edite meint das Verschieben von der 2,5" zur 2 Tb geht mit 63 MB pro sekunde voran. 
Bei der WD siehts besser aus da bewegen wir uns im Bereich von 113 Mb in der Sekunde.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Die neue Beleuchtung ist da !!!*

boah die platte ist geil kostet grade mal 80 € und dann sone leistung


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Die neue Beleuchtung ist da !!!*

also bei der Geschwindigkeit ist die Platte in genau 8 h und 20 min voll

aber für 78€ verdammt gut. Werd ich mir wahrscheinlich auch zulegen wenn ich wieder flüssig bin


----------



## Black_PC (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Die neue Beleuchtung ist da !!!*

Das mit der Beleuchtung sieht doch schon ganz gut aus.

Das mit dem umkopieren, geht doch relativ schnell, beim kopieren von der 2,5 auf die 2TB bremst schlicht und einfach die 2,5er.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Die neue Beleuchtung ist da !!!*

So nun hab ich einmal ein paar Spiele gestartet. Die Ladezeit ist subjektiv etwas länger als bei der WD.Aber nicht wirklich viel. Naja und beim Spielen merkt man keinen unterschied. Aber ich denke für das geld kann man nicht mekern. Das kopieren von 42 GB ist in 6 min auch vergessen. Ich werde es also so machen das die Spiele die ich öfters anschmeise auf der WD bleiben und die anderen auf die 2 TB kommen.

Ja gut am Samstag werden ja die letzen Bleche gemacht und am darauffolgenden Wochenende denke ich wird Lackiert. 

Und für das darauffolgende Wochenende werde werde ich wohl mit dem Einbau anfangen so das ich dann eine Woche später mit den Wakü aktionen anfangen kann. In den Wocjhen über werde ich wohl wieder Programieren. Extreme Gamer (darf es nicht sagen) weiß warum ich denke ihr auch  

Bei der beleuchtung muss ich erstmal auch die Anleitung lesen da es da auch efekte mit geben soll. hmm mal sehen auch muss ich noch sehen wo der Controller und alles hin muss.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Löcher!!!*

So heute mal ein short Update. Warum short ? Naja die Big waren alle...

Also heute voll datendrang noch fix eine Schablone für Lüfter ausgedruckt. Da ich das ua heuteb machen wollte. Die hab ich dann super benutzt. Leider merkte ich dann das die schablone so 2 mm ungenau war. Also hab ich die schablone weg gelassen und hab alle Löcher größer gebohrt. Das ist aber egal weil man das später nie sehen wird da ja auf der einen seite der radi sitzt und auf der anderen die Lüfter. Jedenfalls ja nach einiger Zeit, einigen abgestumpften Bohrern, einen Abgerauchten Stufenbohrer und einen abgerauchten Akkuschrauber waren sie dann tatsächlich drinn und der Radi mit Lüfter passte. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nebenbei hab ich ausversehen in dem Radi ne schrame rein gemacht. So an der Seite wo später die front ist...
Jedenfalls hab ich dann noch die Schlauchausschnitte gemacht oder besser das wo die Anschlüsse später durchgesteckt werden. Aber das ging eigentlich am besten. Da hat sich ein Zapfensenker echt bewährt. Ja naja und das hab ich in 3,5 h heute gemacht ganze 14 Löcher gebohrt und entgradet. Und das wo ich dachte das ich am wenigsten Zeit brauche hat am Längsten gedauert. Aber die schwierigen Anschlusslöcher gingen innerhalb von 2 min rein...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jedenfalls hatte ich danach keine Lust mehr weil mich das mit den Lüfterlöchern so angek... hat. 
Ja und mehr hab ich heute nicht gemacht. Aber ich möchte euch dafür zeigen was ich aufgetrieben habe. Und deswegen stört mich die Scharame am Radi nicht. Nämlich das hier Das kommt oben mit hin und eine Verblendung nach hinten schliest dann mit dem radi ab. So sehe ich die scharte nicht mehr und auch die Blöde entlüfterschraube ist weg.

Über diesen Display wird dann alles angezeigt was wichtig ist und es wird auch die Daten des HEatmasters anzeigen. Dafür muss ich nur noch nen scribt schreiben. 

Mein anderes Display kommt dann in den innenraum rein. Vermutlich über den AGBs.

Ja und das wars für heute. Das hat mich so ca 1 Woche zurück geworfen aber naja. Ohne Lust brauch ich ja auch nicht weiter machen.


----------



## Black_PC (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Löcher!!!*

Also das mit der Schablone war ja schon ärgerlich, aber immerhin passt es jetzt.

Das kenne ich, dass das was man denkt, was schnell geht bracuh lange und umgekehrt.

Die Idee mit dem Display find ich gut, aber wär noch besser wenn es farbig wär


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Löcher!!!*

Naja ob es nun Farblich ist oder nicht ist erstmal egal da es nur zum abspielen von Syseminfos da ist. Und das Aquero Display ist auch nicht in Farbe 

So etwas hab ich noch vergessen.

1. Die Maus Quitscht imme noch nicht. Sie läuft immer noch gut nur habe ich ein paar Gewichte raus genommen. So 3 stk.

2. Die HDD ist gefüllt immer noch genau so schnell wie ohne Füllung. Die Werte sind identisch.

3. Ein wenig schocken muss ich euch noch. Die Beleuchtung ist keinesfalls eine teure nein das sind schlicht die Backlights von Revoltek  
Ja passen tun die super. Aber bleiben werden die nicht. So werde ich das Netzteil nicht nutzen sondern den Strom von dem Netzteil des PCs nehmen. Unter vollbelastung nimmt sie nur 9 W und 12 V also passt das.

Die Hüllen kommen auch weg so das ich nur die leisten habe. Und so hab ich dann auch eine super beleuchtung


----------



## Black_PC (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Löcher!!!*

Die gleiche Beleuchtung hat Heiko heute auch bekommen.

Die macht echt nen guten Eindruck.

Das mit der HDD ist ja auch gut, genauso wie mit der Maus


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Löcher!!!*



> Die gleiche Beleuchtung hat Heiko heute auch bekommen.



Nun ich denke da muss ich aufpassen. Sonst heißt es dann das ich klaue oder ähnlich.... 

Jedenfalls hatten wir ja die kleine Ausschreibung. Und nach zusammenzählen aller Stimmen (hat ja nicht lange gedauert...) Steht nun fest das das 2 Kreislauf review zuerst kommen wird.

Nächste Woche kommen dazu die letzten Teile und ich hoffe das ich in 2 Wochen zumindest das Case und die Hardware zusamenbringen kann. So das ich zumindest erstmal die Wakü einbauen kann.

Mal sehen vlt mach ich morgen noch die Midiplatte fertig weil dann ist es nicht mehr viel. Das wäre dann nur noch das FrontblendenBliech was blöd wird und die AGBS halterungen.

Die restlichen Bleche sind nur ausschneiden.


----------



## Black_PC (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Löcher!!!*

*B²T*

Bin auf dein Review gespannt, aber natürlich auch auf das nächste Update.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Löcher!!!*

Sooo nachdem ich ja gestern so einen Rießen Erfolg hatte mit den Löchern und so hab ich heute noch die Midiplatte rein gebaut. So das ich bald mal anfangen kann den Rest in den PC einzu bauen.  

Jedenfalls hier sind die Bilder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da wo man es nicht sieht hab ich die Platte befestigt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier noch die Schramme die mir gestern aufgefallen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber Farbe hab ich schon zum ausbessern und durch das Display sieht man das dann sowiso nicht. 
Als nächstes werde ich wohl die Löcher für die schläuche bohren und die Halterungen für die AGBs. Mal sehen vlt werde ich nächste Woche schon dazu kommen zu Lackieren.

_*Und noch etwas will ich noch los werden. Ich bin nicht die Auskunft zwecks Sponserings und wie das läuft. Ab sofort werde ich alle PNs oder anderweitigen Anfragen zu diesen Thema ignorieren weil es mich nervt jeden Tag das selbe abzutippen für Leute von dennen ich noch nie etwas gehört habe.  Also spart euch eure Zeit.*_


----------



## BENNQ (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Löcher!!!*

Klink mich hier auch mal ein...
Die Seitenwand mit den "Adern" gefällt mir besonders gut!


----------



## Black_PC (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Löcher!!!*

Das macht Lust auf mehr, freu mich aufs nächste Update, aber zum Glück kommt dieses schreckliche grau vom Case bald weg.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Löcher!!!*

sauber gearbeite.
Ich fände es super wenn du die Kanten abrundest bei dem loch in der midpalte und schwarz eloxierst !


----------



## Own3r (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Löcher!!!*

Die Plate passt super rein! 

Das mit dem Abrunden geht wahrscheinlich nicht mehr ohne Vergrößerung des Ausschnitts.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Löcher!!!*

Saubere Arbeit !!!

Obwohl Du nicht bei NobLorRos bist...

Die Midplate sieht echt Klasse aus und den Einbau hast Du Super gelöst....

Die Festplatte ist ja mal echt Schnell....

Das Alphacool Display habe ich auch gerade verbaut und muss sagen es ist echt Klasse...

Mfg


----------



## BENNQ (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Löcher!!!*

Ich find in einem Gehäuse dürfen schon ein paar ecken und kannten sein...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Löcher!!!*

Ja huch !? hier ist aber viel los  

Also schön das es dir gefällt BENNQ so in der Form wie es bei den einen Case ist wird es aber nicht ganz übernommen. Das heist es wird wieder so ein ader Muster geben ja. Aber nicht in der Größe und auch nicht auf Metall.

Warum gefällt dir das grau nicht Black_PC ? Schade  Nein Keine Angst. Der innen Raum wird schwarz Lackiert und ausen wird es auch schwarz. Zumindest an einigen Stellen so das ein schöner Kontrast zu den gebürsteten Alu entsteht. 
Vor allen da wird schwarze Farbe hinkommen wo Kratzer sind.

Ja das eloxieren hab ich mir auch überlegt aber beim -nachschauen wer das machen kann ist mir aufgefallen das ich da niemanden habe der so was kann. Also fällt es weg und wird normal schwarz mit Lackiert.
Die Kanten des Ausschnittes und da liegst du richtig Der kleine Jayson werden noch etwas abgeruntet um den Lüfter der darunter kommt zu befestigen.

Danke Own3r auch für die Freundschaftsanfrage die ich angenommen habe 

OMG Rosstaeuscher schreibt 





> Saubere Arbeit !!!


 da muss ich gleich xxx im Kalender machen 
Aber vlt ist es gerade Saubere Arbeit weil ich keinn Noblorros bin ?!? Wer weiß...

Wie das Alphacool Display wird werde ich sehen. Irgedwann die Woche sollte es hier bei mir mit einschlagen mit noch ein paar anderer kleinen und großen spielerein wo sicher noch was gemacht werden muss dran. 
Also macht euch wieder auf ein Packet voll mit Spiel Spass und Spannung gefasst.
Zu der Festplatte. Die ist nun gefüllt mit ca 1,3 TB und ist nachwievor genau so schnell wie leer. Auch gibt es noch keine Ausfallerscheinungen. Auch wenn nachwievor der subjektive eintruck bleibt das Ladevorgänge von ihr etwas länger brauchen als von der anderen. Aber es ist kein großer unterschied von daher egal.

Ja ein paar Kanten hat das Case noch BENNQ Und die werden auch bleiben da es nicht rund sein darf


----------



## Black_PC (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Löcher!!!*

Wieso lässt du das Case eig nicht pulvern ?
Denn im Endeffekt ist pulvern eigentlich nicht teurer als lackieren, sieht aber meistens besser aus und ist robuster, überlegs dir noch mal.


----------



## BENNQ (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Löcher!!!*

Wenn mans rund haben will kann man ja auch einen Fußball modden xD


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Löcher!!!*



Black_PC schrieb:


> Wieso lässt du das Case eig nicht pulvern ?
> Denn im Endeffekt ist pulvern eigentlich nicht teurer als lackieren, sieht aber meistens besser aus und ist robuster, überlegs dir noch mal.



Nun schlicht weil ich das Lackieren Selber machen kann. Und fürs Pulfern müsste ich noch bezahlen da ich auch wieder niemanden kenne der sowas macht. Von daher bleibe ich auf Lackieren zumal ich da flexibler bin und es auch Teilweise besser aussieht. so wie ich zumindest finde.

Und wenn nicht naja dann bau ich alles auseinander gehe Sandstrahlen und schon kann es immer noch gepulvert werden.


----------



## L.B. (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Löcher!!!*

Deine bisherige Arbeit sieht schon sehr gut aus.  Die Schramme im Radiator dürftest du mit ein bisschen Lack beseitigen können. 

Wenn du die Kosten für den Lack rechnest, dürften sich Pulverbeschichten und Lackieren in etwa die Waage halten. Es sei denn, du hast den Lack schon.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;das Display ist da*

Danke LB

Ja ich habe solchen Lack zum ausbessern da auch wenn es nicht nötig ist siehe unten. 
Und ja auch zum restlichen Lackieren habe ich alles da. Alles sowohl Farbe als material. 

Und heute ist wieder ein Packet gekommen. Erst dachte ich mir so nanü is das klein aber schwer ?

Was da woll drin ist ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jedenfalls erstmal die neue AGB da bei der Alten Rückstände dran waren die nicht mehr weg wollten.

Und dazu noch ein paar anschlüsse damit ic etwas bauen kann wo ich bequem das wasser ablassen kann.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Natürlich noch ganz wichtig 2 neue Spielzeuge für Nobody.
Einmal das Display



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und dann noch der Ram Kühler.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auserdem kamm noch das Kühlwasser was sehr gut zusammenpasst und entlich alles erfüllt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja und noch ein paar kleinere Kabel.

Nun geht es ans Programieren des Displays. Den Headmaster habe ich bereits instaliert da ich ihn zum Testen etc brauche. Allerdings war das etwas umständlich bis alles instaliert war. Aber mitlerweile geht es.

Bessere Bilder gibt es erst Morgen da heute schon das Tageslicht weg war.
Und mal sehen wie weit ich dann mit Programieren bin.


----------



## Black_PC (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; das Display ist da*

Schöne Sachen,

aber wofür einen Ram Kühler und den dann auch noch unter Luft ?
Außerdem in deinem AGB waren Ablagerungen, wahrscheinlich vom Wasser, genauer gesagt vom Wassserzusatz, halt der Farbe, aber warum kaufst du es dann noch mal oder ist es diesmal anderes ?

Das aquacomputer Double Protec soll zB ziehmlich gut sein, nur mal so als Tipp.

Bin auch gespannt, was du für ne Konstruktion zum Wasser ablassen (Okay, das hört sich anders an, als das was ich meine ) bastelst.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; das Display ist da*

Ach ja Black PC  Du wirst lachen aber 
1. es sind andere Zusätze
2. es ist einmal das von dir Vorgeschlagene zumindest das blaue. Und das Grüne ist auch anderes. Es ist von Nanoxia und wurde von bundy und anderen entfohlen.

Der Ram ist so eine Sache. Kühlen erstmal deshalb weil ich vermutlich etwas mehr Spannung geben muss da er es ist der unter Prime zu abstürtzen führt. Wenn ich ohne ihn teste da läuft die CPU auf Traum werte. Da ist es möglich das sie bei gleicher Spannung auf 3,92 Ghz stable läuft.
Warum also nicht wasser ? Nun weil ich den Ram einmal habe und ich nicht die Garantie auf ihm verlieren will falls ich doch noch den klatsch bekomme einen anderen zu bestellen. So kann ich den Verkaufen oder was auc immer.

Die Konstruktion wird so aussehen das im unteren nicht sichtbaren bereich die beiden T stücke rein kommen und von da ein Abzweig abführt der in einen Kugelhahn endet. Drehe ich ihn auf fliest das Wasser ab.
Ja und die anderen Kugelhähne kommen vor und hinter den Filtern zum einfachen wechseln.


----------



## BENNQ (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; das Display ist da*

Der Ram Kühler mit dem gebürstetem Aluminium sieht voll gut aus!!!


----------



## Black_PC (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; das Display ist da*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Ach ja Black PC  Du wirst lachen aber
> 1. es sind andere Zusätze
> 2. es ist einmal das von dir Vorgeschlagene zumindest das blaue. Und das Grüne ist auch anderes. Es ist von Nanoxia und wurde von bundy und anderen entfohlen.



Okay, dann bin ich ja beruhigt. Bin gespannt, wie es dann im Kreislauf aussieht.



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Der Ram ist so eine Sache. Kühlen erstmal deshalb weil ich vermutlich etwas mehr Spannung geben muss da er es ist der unter Prime zu abstürtzen führt. Wenn ich ohne ihn teste da läuft die CPU auf Traum werte. Da ist es möglich das sie bei gleicher Spannung auf 3,92 Ghz stable läuft.
> Warum also nicht wasser ? Nun weil ich den Ram einmal habe und ich nicht die Garantie auf ihm verlieren will falls ich doch noch den klatsch bekomme einen anderen zu bestellen. So kann ich den Verkaufen oder was auc immer.



Klingt logisch, aber gehst du denn über 1,65V ?, weil ansonsten brauch man ihn gar nicht unbedingt. Mal sehen ob es so klappt wie du es dir vorstellst, kannst du noch ein paar Fotos vom Ram Kühler machen, halt von unten, wie der dann iwo festgemacht wird 



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Die Konstruktion wird so aussehen das im unteren nicht sichtbaren bereich die beiden T stücke rein kommen und von da ein Abzweig abführt der in einen Kugelhahn endet. Drehe ich ihn auf fliest das Wasser ab.
> Ja und die anderen Kugelhähne kommen vor und hinter den Filtern zum einfachen wechseln.



So in etwa kann ich es mir jetzt vorstellen, bin trotzdem gespannt.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; das Display ist da*

Der Ram Kühler sieht verfammt geil aus !
Wo hast du den gekauft ?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; das Display ist da*

Jo also während ich das Gerade schreibe mach ich einige Tests und auch Bilder. Also wird es Morgen mal wieder neue Bilder geben. Da ist dann alles wieder drauf. Und einiges Vorneweg.
Die Nanoxia ist der Hammer.
Die Ram Kühlung leise aber...
Das Display geht.
Aber ....
Aber....

Dazu aber später mehr da ich alles erstmal Testen muss. Vermutlich muss ich aber noch einiges Basteln.

Noch etwas schon mal aufgefallen das Oben plötzlich nur noch 4 Sterne Stehen ?
Das heist einer hat hier negativ bewertet aber sich nicht geäußert.
Daher bitte ich doch den jenigen sich bei mir zu Melden und seinen beweggrund zu sagen. Alles andere wäre Feige was ich verabscheue.
Und nein es muss nicht im Tread sein sondern kann auch per PN sein. Und es wird auch keine konsequenzen haben. Mich würde nur der Grund interessieren da ich ja immer dazu anhalte zu posten wenn etwas nicht stimmt.

edite sagt du hast wenn vergessen. Das ist der OCZ XTC Cooler Rev. 2 den gibts fast überall für ca 20 €.


----------



## BENNQ (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; das Display ist da*

Also als Gegenmaßnahme hab ich gleich mal 5 ***** Sterne gegeben


----------



## Own3r (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; das Display ist da*

Ich habe schnell nochmal 5* gegeben, damit dieses super Projekt auch von mir belohnt wird!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; das Display ist da*

*Es geht nicht im geringsten um die Sterne sondern was den jenigen bewegt hat hier so zu bewerten.* Aber ich denke es war lediglich so einer der nur aus langeweile sinnlos bewertet hat. 
Denoch Danke BENNQ und Own3r!!! *Ich will niemanden zwingen hier irgendwie zu bewerten. Noch habe ich jemanden gezwungen oder per PN überedet. Alle Bewertungen erfolgten nach den freien willen und ohne mein zutun. (nur bevor noch kommentare dazu kommen.)*
Ist aber auch egal der Typ wird sich definitiv sowiso nicht melden von daher b2t

Also ein paar Probleme werte ich dann mal erleutern die sich ergeben haben.
1. Der Heatmaster und das Display was wiedererwarten nun doch läuft benötigen beide einen USB Port. Ebenso benötige ich noch 4 Ports für die Front USBs. Natürlich interne. Und nun kommts. Ich hab nur 4. Also müsste ich 2 hinter Opfern Um die forderen anschliesen zu können. Und gleichzeitig HM und Display am laufen zu haben. Also werd ich da nicht drum rum kommen um kompromise zu machen. 

Ich könnte beides ausen anschliesen was bedeuten würde das ich 2 Kabel nach ausen führen müsste. 
Ich könnte lediglich das Display innen anschliesen und den HM weg lassen und auch einen USB Port abgesteckt lassen.

Dann die Ram kühlung. Die ist ziemllich leise aber die Leds sind zu Hell. Also müsste ich da vlt die Lüfter Tauschen oder die Leds dimmen oder ausschalten. Aber benötigen werde ich sie daa der Ram doch auch ohne OC relativ Warm wird.
Der Heaqtmaster funktioniert noch nicht intern. Aber wenn ich ihn ausen anstecke läuft er.

So das sind die Probleme die ich so zz habe.
Was ich aber vergessen habe iszt das ich nun noch für die beleuchtung noch 2 Leisten habe. Diesmal aber noch 2 Lange für oben wodurch die Helligkeit nun kein Problem mehr sein sollte.


----------



## BENNQ (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; das Display ist da*

ja jetzt sinns wieder 5... ham wirs wieder geschafft


----------



## Own3r (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; das Display ist da*

Ich hätte sowieso 5* gegeben! 

Die Probleme gehen ja noch  Schön zu hören, dass alle läuft!


----------



## Black_PC (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; das Display ist da*

Also wegen dem USB Problem, gucken da

Bei der Ram Kühlung, kannst du da nicht ansonsten die LEDs einfach wechseln.

und jetzt der letzte Punkt, WO SIND BILDER ???


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; das Display ist da*

Danke Black PC Wusste nicht das es sowas gibt. Aber klar externe gibt es ja auch. Wenn es nicht anders geht werde ich wohl so eins ordern müssen.
Bilder hatte ich gesagt das es Morgen gibt da ich noch am testen bin und ich für Gute Bilder auch etwas tageslicht brauche. Aber ich will mal nicht so sein und mal Posten wie es gerade aussieht wie ich so teste....
Es ist aber nichts für schwache Nerven.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man beachte den HM am Tischbein. Wovon der NB Lüfter gesteuert wird und der Sensor wo ich wissen wollte ob der geht.
Die Ram Kühler sind nur provisorisch angeschlossen und das Display steht schon mal dort wo es später einmal stehen wird beim neuen Case.

edit mist 10 Seiten ging es danach kommt eine ohne Bilder... 
?
Ja ich wollte die Bilderzahl so etwas erhöhen. zz haben wir hier ca 280 Bilder Oben. Das macht etwas wie 1,xx Bilder pro Seite. Ich möchte den schnitt dann doch mal etwas anheben


----------



## Black_PC (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; das Display ist da*

Sieht alles ziehmlich provisorisch aus, aber muss jetzt ja eig nur Funktionär sein und das Case ist nun mal schlicht und einfach klein.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; das Display ist da*

Schick , sieht ja fast so aus, wie bei mir seit Wochen xD.

Wollt dir eig. auch gerade das NZXT Ding zeigen, da war aber wohl einer schneller xD (Caseking hat den auch).

Wo kommen eigentlich die schicken RGB-Backlights hin??
Und habe ich richtig verstanden, dass du jetzt noch 2 große davon genommen hast??


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; das Display ist da*

Ja ich weiß das es provesorisch aussieht. Aber es ist ja nur zum Testen. Gut die Festplatte geht nicht anders aber der HM usw sind nur vorübergehend dran.

Das NZXT Teil seind das einzigste seier Sorte zu sein. Aber naja ich werde es mal mit bestellen. Eine weitere Platine im Case aber naja. Vlt baue ich noch einen Platinen Halter mit rein.

Ja du hast es richtig verstanden 00p4tti7 Ich hab nun noch 2 Große. Aber da will ich auf die Bilder Verweisen.
Hier Mal das Kühlmittel mit UV Licht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nochmal ohne



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann der Ram Kühler 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die LEDS



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Kurzen kommen an den Seiten hin



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die Langen oben am Deckel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Display an seinen Ort wo es mal sitzen wird



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier kommt noch eine Abdekung drüber.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sonstige spielerein mit dem Display



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann die Kugelhähne



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für das bessere Verlegen von Schläuchen hab ich nun das hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Winkel brauch ich noch fürs Wasserablassen damits bequemer ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nicht zu vergessen die AGB



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; das Display ist da*

Mein Bildspeicher für oben


----------



## Black_PC (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; das Display ist da Bilder*

Schönes Update, aber du hast ein paar Bilder gar nciht eingebunden, zB die vom AGB.

Ich finde es immernoch net so toll mit dem externen Radi, aber du willst da ja ne Abdeckung machen, und auf die bin ich gespannt.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; das Display ist da Bilder*



Black_PC schrieb:


> Schönes Update, aber du hast ein paar Bilder gar nciht eingebunden, zB die vom AGB.
> 
> Ich finde es immernoch net so toll mit dem externen Radi, aber du willst da ja ne Abdeckung machen, und auf die bin ich gespannt.



Tja tut mir leid aber ich bin nicht so schnell mit dem einbinden wenn ich die Bilder über 2 Beiträge einstellen muss und du noch schreibst. Jetzt sind sie eingebunden.

Das mit den Radi geht nicht anders da ich sonst zu viel Platz verschenken würde. Auserdem macht das nichts da dort ja auch das Display sitzt und Von daher. 
Noch ein Vorteil ist das durch diese Bauweise Kabel besser versteckt werden können.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; das Display ist da Bilder*

Feine Sachen hast Du da...

Mfg


----------



## Black_PC (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; das Display ist da Bilder*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Tja tut mir leid aber ich bin nicht so schnell mit dem einbinden wenn ich die Bilder über 2 Beiträge einstellen muss und du noch schreibst. Jetzt sind sie eingebunden.
> 
> Das mit den Radi geht nicht anders da ich sonst zu viel Platz verschenken würde. Auserdem macht das nichts da dort ja auch das Display sitzt und Von daher.
> Noch ein Vorteil ist das durch diese Bauweise Kabel besser versteckt werden können.




Sorry, ich dachte du wärst fertig.

Ich hab eh was vergessen, die Grüne Kühlflüssigkeit ist echt nice, die andere ist glaub ich die AC DP, auf jeden Fall sieht die nicht so gut aus.

Kannst du noch ein paar Bilder von der Befestigung von dem RAM Kühler machen oder erklären wie man die befestigt ?

Auch die nicht erwähnten Teile sind schick, bis auf, dass bei den Kugelhähnen so viel rot ist.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; das Display ist da Bilder*

Ja Rosstaeuscher schön jaaber noch nicht verbaut... Aber das kommt noch.Bald hoffe ich.

Tja Black PC. Was soll ich machen ? 
Ich hatte die AT flüssigkeit da. Die war zwar UV blau aber ohne UV nur transparent. Ich hatte die Cooloraboraty da. Die war ohne UV blau aber nicht UV Blau.
Dann gibts noch Primochill naja da können wir ja Rosstaeuscher mal fragen was er davon hällt. Da bliebe noch eine Firma wo ich nichts gefunden habe wegen ausflocken usw. Sie sieht zwar auch nicht schlecht auf den Bildern aus aber naja..
Nanoxia hat leider keine UV blaue Farbe. Und das wars. Mehr gibt es nicht. Und ich finde sooo schlecht sieht die Blaue nicht aus. Und wenn doch naja was solls dann nehm ich ne andere Farbe. Ablassen ist kein Problem später und die beleuchtung auch nicht.

Die Kugelhähne sind nur an den hebeln etwas Rot. Na und ? Es sieht man sowiso nicht  Das liegt ja dann alles unten unter der Midiplatte wo es nicht stört. Es ist nur für Wartungszwecke.


----------



## L.B. (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; das Display ist da Bilder*

Von der Optik her würde ich das Display im Gehäuse motieren und nicht auf dem Deckel. Das ist natürlich Geschmackssache. 

Der RAM Kühler gefällt mir gut.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; das Display ist da Bilder*

Nein das will ich nicht. Da sonst der Radi noch mehr zugesetzt werden würde. Immerhin blockiert das Teil mal eben 2 Schächte. Das ist nicht akzeptabel. Aber ich denke wenn es mal oben fertig ist werdet ihr mir schon zustimmen das es gut aussieht.

Dann mal zum Kühler. Ich hab nun mit Reagtionen alla omg was soll das sein. Oder wie ,, was willst du mit solchen schrott" gerechnet. Aber nicht mit solch einen Interesse.
Also mache ich es mal LB gleich. Warum erst jetzt ? Nun schlicht und einfach weil heute Nachmittag mein Akku der Digicam irgendwie leer war. Nach nur 300 Fotos und nen paar Filmen...
Naja Also los gehts.

Das ist ein Ram Kühler der Firma OCZ. Er ist fast überall erhältlich für ca 20 €.
Er wird ohne weiteres Zubhör in einer blister Verpackung geliefert.
Für den Preis OK
Die Verarbeitungsqualität geht in Ordnung da es keine Scharfen Kanten und dergleichen gibt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Er besteht aus Gebürsteten Metall was schwarz aussieht. Die Lüfter welche 2 60 mm Lüfter währen, sind mit jeweils 4 Schrauben an den Gehäuse des Kühlers befestigt. Ein Lüftertausch ist von daher problemlos möglich bis auf der Tatsache das man dann nicht mehr die beiden Stufen zum regeln hat. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diese Stufen Sind Klug unterteilt. In der Low Stufe ist der Lüfter kaum zu hören und im Case ist er auch unhörbar.Auf der Hohen Stufe ist er hörbar. Aber er befördert dann deutlich mehr Luft zu den Rams. Zwischen den Lüftern und den Rambänken liegt ein höhenunterschied von 6 cm. Was bedeutet das die meisten Rams mit Ripjaws drunter passen. Als Optisches Highlight wurde noch auf Lüfter gesetzt die eine Blaue beleuchtung aufweisen. Diese ist leider nicht abschaltbar aber aufgrund des Preises Verschwerzbar. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In Falle eines Lüfterwechsels muss man allerdings auch 2 Anschlüsse bereit stellen wo ohne Lüftertausch nur ein Lüfteranschluss erforderlich ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Montage gestalltet sich relativ einfach. Der Kühler wird mit den Armen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 nur zwischen den Rambänken eingesteckt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Und wird mittels Nasen an den Armen in Position gehalten. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das klingt für den ersten Moment etwas instabil



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 was es aber bei weitem nicht ist da sie doch relativ straf auseinander zu biegen gehen.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; das Display ist da Bilder*

cool, jetzt nur noch im eingebauten zustandt ?
hat der Heatmaster kein display ?


----------



## Own3r (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; das Display ist da Bilder*

Sieht schonmal gut aus! Jetzt einbauen


----------



## stephan-as-ice (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; das Display ist da Bilder*



Der kleine Jayson schrieb:


> cool, jetzt nur noch im eingebauten zustandt ?
> hat der Heatmaster kein display ?



Nö, nur Software aber man kann ihn montieren wo man will, find ich vorteilhaft in gewisser Weise.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; das Display ist da Bilder*

Einbauen kann ich ihn noch nicht da zurzeit die Kabelblende im Weg ist. Daher wird der Kühler erst eingebaut sobald ich alles im neuen Case umbaue.

Wie schon richtig gesagt hat der Heatmaster kein Display. Aber Theoretisch ist es möglich Das Alphacooldisplay mit ihm zu verbinden. Das ab ich ja auch vor.
Dieses Display wird nun doch eine Modifikation erfahren. So werde ich es schräg am Deckel montieren. Ich denke das wird noch etwas besser aussehen.

Ja und dann kammen mir heute 2 Dinge unter.

zuerst darf ich euch heute das letzte Teil meiner Lüfterarmada vorstellen. Den Northbridge Kühler.Ein 50 mm Lüfter ehemals auf einen CPU Kühler montiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ganz einfach deshalb weil die Northbridge auch nicht gerade kühl bleibt.

Und dann noch die Beschäftigung von Aurora für die nächste Zeit.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aso und heute war ich übrigens kurz davor noch ein grbrauchtes 50 € Netzteil zu holen was ein Markengerät ist und 720 W liefert. Warum ? Weil ich auch kurz davor war noch eine GTX 470 von Evga zu holen. Die gibt es gerade für 219 €. 100 € weniger als was ich gezahlt habe.


----------



## Black_PC (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; das Display ist da Bilder*

Bin auf die Dispalymod gespannt.

Fallout: New Vegas hätte ich auch gern, aber leider ist es ja ab 18 

Das mit dem netzteil und/oder der 2. 470 wäre cool, aber dein Board kann ja gar kein SLI und beim Netzteil, ein gutes hält ja ewig, da kann man es auch neu kaufen und weiss, dass es funzt


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; das Display ist da Bilder*

@Balck PCBestell doch das game bei amazon xD 
Bei der 2ten 470 musste du gucken , die neue 6870 ist schon schneller ;D, und so wie es aussieht kommen ja noch 3 high end gpu´s oder ?


----------



## Black_PC (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; das Display ist da Bilder*



Der kleine Jayson schrieb:


> @Black PC
> Bestell doch das game bei amazon xD



Was soll das heissen ?
Meine Eltern müssten es dann bestellen und die erlauben es mir ja auch net.


----------



## Own3r (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; das Display ist da Bilder*



Black_PC schrieb:


> Was soll das heissen ?
> Meine Eltern müssten es dann bestellen und die erlauben es mir ja auch net.



Ja, so ist das Leben 

@TP: Noch ne Grafikkarte  Warum nicht!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; das Display ist da Bilder*

Also das mit der 2. 470 war nur so eine Idee. Aber da müsste ich ein neues Netzteil kaufen eine Stärkere CPU und eben noch die Graka. Ich denke da warte ich lieber noch etwas. Ein neues Board bräuchte ich nicht da auf meinen Board ein Sli hack möglich wäre.

Aber das komische ist das die normale 470 von evga noch 278 € kostet.
Naja mal sehen... Noch ist der mod ncht vorbei.

Übrigens wenn man bei amazone Ü 18 spiele kauft mus der Postbote den ausweis sehen... Dafür will der dann noch 2 € haben. extra...

Aso und Morgen ist wieder Bastel time, mal sehen was diesmal schief geht.


----------



## Own3r (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; das Display ist da Bilder*

Warte lieber, wer weiß was die Zukunft bringt.

Das der Postbote noch 2€ extra haben will, ist aber ein starkes Stück!


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; das Display ist da Bilder*

LOL ich musste kein Ausweiß zeigen bei Gta 4 Uncut xD und war da grade 14 xD


----------



## BENNQ (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; das Display ist da Bilder*

Wenns die Eltern nich erlauben (was bei mir auch der Fall is) kann man halt nix machen...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; das Display ist da Bilder*

Ja ich warte was die Zukunft bringt. Aber angesichts dessen was gleich kommt wird eine 470 ncht so unrealistisch....

Zum Thema Amazone. Ich glaube das steht gar in den AGBs etc. Aber ok wenn es eure Eltern nicht erlauben geht es nicht anders. Seht ihr das ist der Nachteil wenn man schon so alst ist wie ich 

Heute hab ich aufgrund einiger Hinweise mal etwas den Ram totretiert. Naja es ist heftig was das brachte.

Nach einigen einstelungen laufen nun gerade 3,9 Ghz Seit einiger Zeit Prime stable. Ohne Problee. Und das bei 1,4 ghz. Ein Top ergebnis. Und ich hab noch etwas meine Kühlung optimiert. Wenn das alles klabt dann werde ich bald die 4 Ghz durchbrechen. Dazu aber heute Abend mehr wenn ich euch alles mitsammt den heutigen bastelein Vorstelle.

Anbei. Weiß jemand ob alle ATX Boards gleich breit sind ? Meins ist ja 23 nochwas breit. Das wäre wichtig für die heutigen bastellein. Im Inet steht da verschiedenes. Ich denke das sie alle gleich sind.

Ach und kennt jemand gute Pasive Kühlkörper ?


----------



## Schelmiii (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; das Display ist da Bilder*

Also ATX Boards können unterschiedlich breit sein. Mein Asus Formula Rampage ist zum Beispiel sehr breit, breiter als jedes normale was ich je hatte. Nur in der Höhe waren alle bisher gleich. Im Internet, zum Beispiel bei Wikipedia findet man die NormGröße für den ATX Standard. Größer als die darf kein Board sein. Mein Board erreicht die größe glaub ich auch, aber andere Herrsteller sparen eben an der Fläche.
Und 4 GHz wären schon geil. (Mein Q9650 schafft das mit links )
Passive Kühlkörper kenn ich nicht, für was brauchst du die denn?

Und irgendwie hab ich grad voll bock auf 2 6850 im CF, aber ich wart erst noch, was das Jahr so noch alles bringt, inklusive Presisteigerungen. Und Geld bräucht ich auch noch^^ (Ich müsst mal was verkaufen)


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; das Display ist da Bilder*

Überall wo ich geschaut habe waren die meisten 24,4 cm. Also werde ich mit 25 rechnen auch wenn mein Board nur 23 cm ist.
Also die genauen bezeichnung lautet Heatsinks. Und die wollte ich auf den Spannungswandlern des Boards kleben (Im Bild Markiert) und über die Chipsatzkühlung die ich gerade entw... Oo mist veraten naja 
Mit kühlen lassen.
Der Chipsatz bedarf nämlich noch einer Kühlung was ich gerade realisiere. Die Lösung gibt es heute Abend.
4 Ghz sollten ohne Probleme drin sein. Aber die Einstellungen werden nur getestet und wenn sie funktionieren werden sie gespeichert. Und sobald ales im neuen Case ist werde ich einfach die Einstellungen aufrufen und das passt.

Wegen der 2. Graka mal sehen. Heute ist die 470 wieder normal. Aber gestern das war schon hart.
Eine Evga GTX 470 SC für 200 €.... Wer da zugeschlagen hat Glückwunsch.

Achja das Bild stammt noch vom aufbau aber man erkennt die Teile ganz gut.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; das Display ist da Bilder*

Und da bin ich wieder.

Nun was ist heute schief gegangen ? 

Ja das kann man sehen wie man will. 
Entweder man sieht es so das wenn nichts gemacht wurde nichts schief gegangen ist.
Oder man sieht es so das mal wieder alles schief gegangen ist weil nichts geht.

Ich bin eher fürs letzte. 

Eigentlich wollte ich ja heute ua die Platte für die AGBs machen und dann auch noch die Front Platte.

Naja also hab ich mir gedacht die AGBs sind am wichtigsten. Alles schon ausgemessen alles schön angelegt und dann ups... Rein Rechnerrisch fehlen 2 cm.....
Nochmal fix nachgerechnet owe jetzt sinds schon 3....
Noch einmal hab ich nicht nachgerechnet weil sonst wäre es vlt noch mehr geworden. 
Ja also nachgedacht.
Nach einer geschlagenen Kaffepause kamm mir die Idee 
Kekse 
Ja mit keksen kann ich besser Denken 
Jedenfalls mit keksen kamm mir die Idee.
Es gibt ja das kleine Problem mit den Halterungen die mit der Zeit nicht mehr Halten wodurch die AGB immer mehr auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurück gezogen wird. Also hmm könnte man doch 2 Winkel ans Mainboardtray ranschrauben und eine Platte auf ihnen plazieren. Und auf der Platte kommen die AGBs. Die Anschlüsse kommen dann durch die Platte und halten so die AGB. 
Das hat einen Nachteil. Und zwar mehr Arbeit. 
Aber Vorteile ohne Ende. 
1. Die AGB rutscht nie mehr.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. keine Störenden Halterungen.
3. Platz gewinn.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Rote ist die Platte. die ich meinte.

Also fix nach nen Blech gesucht. Jo war da. Dann noch nach Winkel. Aber glaubt ihr es war möglich passende Winkel zu finden ? NEIN nicht einer der passen würde. Also nach passenden Metall gesucht um mir selber einen Winkel zu bauen. Glaubt ihr es war so etwas zu finden ?NEIN.
Also im nächsten Baumarkt gefahren. Denkt ihr es gab was passendes zu akzeptablen Preisen ? NEIN
Also bin ich wieder aus den Laden Raus. Mit keksen..
Nach der Keksschachtel ist mir eingefallen das ich noch eine möglichkeit hätte. Also zu nem Kumpel hin und den gefragt. Jo und der bringt mir Winkel mit. Am Montag....
Naja irgendwie hatte ich dann keine Lust mehr. Also hab ich noch etwas geplannt und mir ganz fest vorgenommen nächstes WE am Samstag die letzten innen Teile zu bauen.

Hier nun meine pläne für die Kühlung der chips und Spannungswandeler.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Rote sind die Heatstinks. Daneben befinden sich 2 40 er Lüfter die Luft in richtng Kühlkörper blasen. 
Ebenfalls unter der Northbrige kommt noch ein 40 mm Lüfter hin der die Luft nach oben befördert. Dadurch werden die letzten bauteile noch gekühlt.
Halterungen werden noch dafür gebaut und sind nichts weiter als halbe Vierecke die in denKühlkörbern reingestekt werden.

Beim Takten bin ich jetzt so weit das ich Primetable mit Ram auf 3,9 Ghz komme bei einen Voltage von 1,4 V. Die Temps sind unter Last dann 41 ° getestet 2 h lang ohne Absturtz. Den Screen gibts später noch.


----------



## BENNQ (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; das Display ist da Bilder*

Willst du die Spannungswandler nicht einfach in den Wasserkühlkreis mit einbinden?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; das Display ist da Bilder*

Würde ich ja aber leider gibt es nichts passendes für mein Board. Beim nächsten aber achte ich darauf das es was passendes gibt.
Aber ich denke diese Lösung geht auch.

Edite bringt noch nen screen der 3,9 Ghz


----------



## VJoe2max (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; das Display ist da Bilder*

Hast du mal geschaut wie es unter dem Spannungswandler-Kühler aussieht? Vllt. passt ja einer der zahlreichen Universalkühler? Anfi-Tec könnten dir sicher auch einen exakt passenden Kühler für dein Board herstellen . 

Wozu sollen eigentlich die Passiv-Kühler auf den Spulen gut sein? Das in den roten Kästchen sind keine Spannungswandler sondern Spulen. Die zwar warm, müssen aber nicht gekühlt werden, da es keine Halbleiter sind . 40mm Lüfter sind eine absolute Notlösung und sollten wirklich nur verwendet werden wenn alles andere nicht möglich ist und sie wirklich benötigt werden. Als Notkühlung für irgendwelche Bauteile kann man so was vllt vorsehen, aber im Dauerbetrieb machen sie die Kiste nur noch lauter als sie mit den vielen Lüftern sowieso schon wird. Das würd ich noch mal gründlich überdenken - zumal es keinen Effekt hat .


----------



## Dukex2 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; das Display ist da Bilder*

Ich hab den Namen vergessen, aber es gibt doch Leute die eine kleine CNC-Fräse im Keller stehen haben. 
Auf Anfrage wird das Board vermessen und dir einen Qualitativ-Hochwertigen Komplett-Kühler gefräst für ca 60-70€

Ich suche...

*EDIT*
... und habe gefunden!

Hier der Thread 
Hier die HP

Wäre eine günstige Möglichkeit dazu noch ein "Unikat"


----------



## wirelessy (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; das Display ist da Bilder*

Ganz ehrlich? Muss der PC nicht verdammt laut sein?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; das Display ist da Bilder*

Ich dachte immer das wären auch Spannungswandler ... Ja man lernt nie aus. Ka wie ich da auf Spannungswandler komme. Das hat sich bei mir vermutlich festgesetzt.

Also ich hab ja schon werseitig einen 40mm Lüfter drauf und den hört man nicht.
Ich denke das noch einer unter der northbridge doch etwas bringt. Da gerade dort doch noch die höchsten temps im system auftretten.

Bei Anfitech hab ich schon mal nachgesehen. Aber die haben nie geantwortet. Und ehrlichgesagt gefält mir der Gedanke auch nicht mein board dort hin zu schicken und die bauen da einen anderen Kühler drauf.

Da weiß ich nicht ob ich das Board jemals wieder sehe.
Wie die mit dem Board umgehen
wieviel es am ende kosten wird.
Wenn es darauf ankommt schick ich es hin die behalten es dann 5 Wochen dort und danach bekomm ich erstmal ne Rechnung von 200 €....

Und wirelessy wenn ich alle Lüfter voll aufdrehen würde wird man was hören. Aber bisherige Tests haben gezeigt das die Lüfter genau so Laut sind wie meine derzeitigen. Nur das die mehr Leistung haben. Auserdem will ich sie ja nicht dauernd laufen lassen sonder sie Werden noch geregelt. Von daher denke ich das es nicht so stören wird da vermutlich die Lüfter selten zu 100 % ausgefahren werden.


----------



## Black_PC (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; das Display ist da Bilder*

Also Anfi-Tec ist hier im Forum schon relativ bekannt, Nobbi hat mein ich sein Board hingeschickt, Gnome wurde von denen gesponsert (hat Rabatt bekommen), musste sien Board nicht einschicken, da es die Kühler schon gab.
Wenn ich mich nicht irre, gibt es hier im FOrum auch nen Supportthread oder zumindest sind die Jungs von Anfi-Tec auch hier im Foum angemeldet.


----------



## vinu.snake (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; das Display ist da Bilder*

Feines Projekt ..  werde ich weiter verfolgen 

Grüße


----------



## 00p4tti7 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; das Display ist da Bilder*

Hm... ich weiss nicht ob sich eine Wakü für das Board überhaupt lohnt, da die Kühler ja genauso viel kosten wie das Board selbst, deshalb ist es etwas unverhältnismäßig mehr für die Kühlung als für das Board auszugeben...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; das Display ist da Bilder*

Also das Board kostet ca 100 € zz und wo ich es gekauft habe waren es 130€ Nebenbei gesagt ist es das auch wert. Jedenfalls denke ich das eine Kühlung der Northbridge schon etwas bringt. Allerdings ohne Wasser. Ich werde einen kleinen Luftkühler selber bauen. Ich denke das reicht auch. Immerhin Takte ich ja auch nicht so extrem. Auserdem weis ich nicht ob ich nicht doch auf bulldozzer umschwänke. Und dann würde ich ach ein Board mit Kühler nehmen. MSI bietet ja sowas auch an. 

Danke vinu.snake


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;neu...*

So dann melde ich mich mal wieder. 
Heute eine kleine Storry.

Ein User hier im Forum surft gern im Inet. Er erfreut sich da gerne so schönen Bildern mit so Zahlen etc. Und hin und wieder stellt er auch solche Bilder Online. Auserdem ist dieser User ein Freak in vielerlei hinsicht. So kamm es das er auf einer mysteriösen Seite ein Angebot sa. Ein interessantes Teil. Was seinen Anwendungsbereich sicherlich gut passen würde.
So wanderte seine Hand so richtung Ziffernblock. Er tippte eine Zahl ein. Er klickte so ward es geschen. Das war vor 2 Tagen. Heute bekamm er eine Mail. Was anversich so am Tag ca 30 mal passiert. Und da stand drinn Herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Sie waren höchsbietender.
Völlig erschrocken schaute der User nach und Tatsache er ward es....

Und nun ratet mal wer dieser User war ? 
Nobody war es.
Und ratet mal was er ersteigert hat ?
einen AMD Hexacore...
Und was kostet ihn das wieder ?
139 €....
War das Geplannt ?
neeee


----------



## Schelmiii (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; neu....*

ebay ftw^^

Da kann man nur sagen Glückwunsch. Was hast du dadurch gespart?
Ich biet auch immer auf hundert Sache, die noch kein Gebot haben.


----------



## Black_PC (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; neu....*

Dann Glückwunsch, das ist schon günstig, dürfen wir auch erfahren, was für ein Hexacore ?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; neu....*

Naja der kleine...
Also der 1055t. Laut Benchmarks kann der auch gut laufen. Ich hoffe das ich ihn auf 3,8 Ghz bringe. 
Aber wie gesagt das war nicht so geplannt. Ich dachte mir hey sieht günstig aus da bietest du mal mit. Naja hab halt mein gebot eingegeben aber nie damit gerechnet den zu bekommen zumal er noch als neu deklariert ist.
So Pauschal habe ich ca mind 30 € gespart. Nun werde ich sehen was ich mache. Ich werde ihn Verbauen und testen was geht in Spielen etc. Wenn er gut ist Verkaufe ich den 965 und wenn nicht dann eben den Hexa erneut.
Was solls...
Eigentlich wollte ich ein Netzteil haben.
Also was meint ihr ? den 965 behalten und den 1055t verkaufen oder anders rum ?


----------



## L.B. (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; neu....*

Ich würde den 1055T behalten, da er zukunftssicherer ist. Für den 965 wirst du jetzt auch noch Einiges bekommen, weil er für die meisten Anwendungen mehr als ausreicht.


----------



## UnnerveD (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; neu....*

Da haste ja ein echtes Schnäppchen gemacht 

Ich würde den 1055 auch behalten, zumal (wenn ich so das beachte, was ich in verschiedenen Foren gelesen habe) sich die 6-Kerner leicht taktfreudiger präsentieren als die 9xx-Serie.

MfG


----------



## Black_PC (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; neu....*

Außerdem kann man mit den Sechskernern besser den RAM Ocen, ich weiss zwar ent wie das zusammenhängt, aber ist mein ich so


----------



## Own3r (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; neu....*

Schöne CPU hast du ersteigert  Mal sehen, wie er sich schlägt.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; neu....*

So leider Antwortet der Händler nicht auf meine Anfragen. Er scheint irgendwie das interesse verloren zu haben keine Ahnung. 
Auf die erste Frage hat er zwar noch geantwortet aber jetzt nicht mehr. 
Mal sehen wie sich das noch entwickelt.


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; neu....*

Wer weis was du wieder für fragen und forderungen gestellt hast.^^​


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; neu....*

Eigentlich nichts schlimmes...
Auser das ich die CPU so umsonst haben wollte 

Ne natürlich nicht. Irgendwie blöd aber naja.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bald wird es sein...*

Bald wird es sein...

...das ich einbauen kann. Ich kann euch schon sagen das nächste Woche vlt Lackiert wird.
Heute hab ich erst einmal die Halterung für die AGBs gebastelt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Damit werden sie nie wieder verutschen wie es mit den normalen Halterungen der Fall ist. Weiterhin sieht man das Wasser in ihnen besser. Ich habe dafür einen Winkel gebogen und die entsprechenden Löcher gebohrt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 4 x Schalauchdurchführungen, 2x befestigung,1x Kabeldurchführung direkt zum Kabelkanal.Befstigt wird es am Mainboardtray und kann zum befüllen (wo ich noch nicht weiß wie ich das anstelle) abgenommen werde.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nein die Schrauben sind so nicht ok. Die werden noch rein gedreht das ist nur zum zeigen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Front ist auch fast fertig. Die habe ich jetzt soweit das ich heute die Platte die noch fehlt geschnitten habe und den ausschnitt für die Anschlüsse reingeschnitten habe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Morgen dann wird noch gebohrt. Das werden so 5 Löcher. Das letzte mal hab ich ca 3 h für eine solche Menge gebraucht morgen soll es in 1,5 h erledigt sein. Das wird einmal für den Schalter sein und dann eben für die Anschlüsse auf der midiplatte.

Aber was ist DAS



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sabotage ? Pfusch ? NoblorRos ? Nein es ist Nobodys absicht.
Ich habe eine andere Platte genommen als was ich sonst so verwendet habe. Das hat 2 gründe.
1. So muss ich keine Schrauben oder nieten in der Front verwenden.
2. Kennt ihr das ihr wollt noch fix einen USB Stick anstecken. Aber ihr findet den Port in der Dunkelheit nicht. Tja und das wird hier nicht mehr passieren da ich hier auch beleuchten werde damit die usb ports immer schön beleuchtet sind. Deshalb auch die dickere Platte.

Ja und dann hab ich heute auch noch zusammengeräumt da ich immer mehr mit suchen beschäftigt war. So habe ich mir einen Tisch Organisiert und alles darauf und darunter gestellt was zum PC gehört.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja richtig die Kisten sind alle bis obenin voll 

Edite Meint noch das ich auch schon angefangen hab die Kabel zu Sleeven. Also meine Verlängerungen etc.


----------



## Schelmiii (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bald wird es sein...*

Die AGB halterung gefällt mir, echt schön hast du das gemacht. Die wird aber noch lackiert, wie eigentlich alles im innenraum oder?


----------



## reisball (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bald wird es sein...*

Die Halterung hast du echt gut hinbekommen, gefällt mir.


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bald wird es sein...*

Schönes Update.   In welcher Farbe willst du eigentlich Lackieren?
Und wie willst du die Ports den Beleuchten?


Ps. Das System mit den Kisten ist übrigens auch gut wenn man was sucht. Einfach alles in die Kiste werfen und wenn man dann mal was sucht einfach in die Kiste schauen.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bald wird es sein...*

die agb halter rung fefällt mir auch gut , vllt. fräst er 1mm aus und dahinter kommt plexi und da dann leds xD


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bald wird es sein...*

stimmt sowas hatte ich mir eig. auch schon gedacht.


----------



## Own3r (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bald wird es sein...*

Gute Halterung !


----------



## Black_PC (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bald wird es sein...*

Die Halterung für den AGB gefällt mir und auch ansonsten sieht es gut aus, bin auf die Beleuchtung von den USB Ports gespannt.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bald wird es sein...*

Also die AGB Halterung scheint euch ja wirklich zu gefallen  Aber so wie auf den Bildern kann ich sie nicht einbauen so wie es jetzt aussieht. Ich bin davon ausgegangen das man die Temp Sensoren an der Seite einschrauben kann. Und heute beim Testen naja... Es geht eben nicht weil der Verwirblungsschutz im weg ist.
Also müssen die Teile unten rein. Weswegen ich wohl oder übel die eingangsschläuche an der Seite setzen muss. Aber etwas positives hat das. Warum ? Bedrachtet euch mal die AGB im unteren Bereich etwas näher. (Im Anhang da sonst zu Groß)Was fällt euch auf ? Jo auf den Bild war noch nicht entgradet. Und richtig dort ist ein Fleck der nicht mit Vernickelt ist. Das ist mir auch erst gestern aufgefallen. Und wo wir gerade bei mängeln sind; Der eine Sensor geht in die AGB nicht rein... 
Aber in anderen gleichgroßen Gewinden schon. Und nun der Hammer wenn ich in den Gewinde wo der Sensor nicht passt einen anschluss oder den anderen Sensor rein setze. Ja da passt es.... Also ist das Gewinde am Sensor nicht wirklich genau.... Also scheint mir da hat Phobia wohl ziemlich geschlammpt. Und das für den Preis 

Nun ja kommen wir zu der Farbe. Nächste Woche wird zu 90 % Lackiert. Entsprechendes Material ist Greifbar und bereit.
Der Innenraum bekommt ein Dezentes Schwarz so auch Die Halterungen und die midi Platte.
Außen wird es ebenfalls Schwarz werden mit einigen Ausnahmen wo keine Kratzer zu sehen sind beim Alu.  Vermutlich wird es auch ein Streifenmuster geben.

Die Beleuchtung wird nicht direkt realisiert. Das wäre schlicht zu Hell. Und LEDs gehen auch nicht da auf der kleinen entfenung alles nur Punktuell beleuchtet wird. Also 3 möglichkeiten.
Fluriszierende Farbe,Leuchtband oder Indirekt Verstärkt durch was reflektierendes. Das letzte werde ich wohl wählen.

So und heute werde ich nicht mehr bohren. Schlicht deshalb weil es gestern sehr sehr sehr spät war.... bzw eigentlich heute.... Und es gab viel zum Trinken was nicht alle werden wollte.

Aber egal die größten Arbeiten vor den einbau sid vorbei. Das was noch an Halterungen etc komt muss ich machen wenn es soweit ist da dann erst die Maße klar sind. So werde ich nun von einer Seite Anfangen und noch einmal alles durchgehen und schrauben etc. So das ich in ca 2 Wochen mit den Einbauen anfangen kann wenn nichts dazwischen kommt.


----------



## Black_PC (2. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bald wird es sein...*

Wie wäre es denn dann mit einem EK AGB.

Die Beleuchtung hört sich gut an, bin gespannt.

PS: Hast du eig was vom 1055T gehört ?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (2. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bald wird es sein...*

Nein also ich hab ja schon eine AGB. Und 2 unterschiedliche find ich nicht gut. Im grunde sind die Phobja AGBs ja gar nicht schlecht und gefallen ganz gut. Aber irgendwie ist die Qualität dieser charge nicht wirklich gut. Meine erste hat überhapt keine Kratzer und der gleichen.

Von der CPU hab ich nichts gehört. Die sollte schon hier sein aber nö  
Das hätte vermutlich zusehr gepasstr da ich heute etwas Zeit gehabt hätte sie einzu bauen.
Ich mach es ganz einfach, wenn sie bis zum Freitag nicht gekommen ist werde ich meiner Bank anweisen das Geld zurück zu ziehen. Das ist ne Sache von 2 min. Und Paypal oder wie das heißt brauch ich nicht zu verwenden.

Heute ist auch was komisches passiert. Ich hab den PC ausgeschalten und dann wieder ein. Ja aber kein Bild  Nochmal aus und einschalten hat auch nichts gebracht. Aber über normal VGA Anschluss ging es...
Naja nach etwas Stromlos schalten und wieder einschalten ging es wieder.


----------



## Black_PC (2. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; Bald wird es sein...*

*@ AGB*
Ja okay, sit auch verständlich.

*@ CPU*
Das ist ja scho etwas frech, aber vllt kommt sie noch hoffen wir einfach mal.

*@ Problem*
Ja Rechner können komisch sein, mein alter will manchmal auch nur komisch, denn dann ist das Bild total verschoben, dann muss ich ihn ausmachen, dagegen schlagen oder treten(nur leicht) wieder anmachen, dann tut er wieder aber ohne dagegen zu schlagen oder zu treten, will er nicht wieder normal


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status; kein X6 aber ein NT*

So mal wieder was neues von mir. Das schlechte zu erst, die CPU ist immer noch nicht da. Am Freitag wird dann das Geld zurück geholt. Und das nicht über PayPal sondern über meine Bank. Ein Tastendruck genügt und ich habs wieder.

Und nun das erfreuliche. Wie ihr vlt wisst war ich auf der Suche nach einen Netzteil. Lange hbab ich gesucht, einen Tread gestartet, ebay bemüht aber nichts gefunden.
Nun hab ich etwas gefunden.Oder besser bekomme etwas 

Ja richtig die Firma Antec beteiligt sich an diesen Projekt mit einen Netzteil.vielen Dank dafür noch einmal.

Sie stellen mir ein True Power Netzteil zur Verfügung. Das gute Stück hat ganze 750 W und sollte somit genug Leistung für mich bereit stellen. selbst wenn irgendwann einmal Sli oder CF kommen wird. 

Auserdem ist der interne USB Hub bestellt und sollte in einer Woche auch vorliegen.


----------



## hirschi-94 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;kein X6 aber ein NT*

Cool Nobody, die Antec Netzteile sind echt super 

Schade dass das mit dem X6 nicht hin gehauen hat...aber dein X4 reicht auch aus


----------



## Black_PC (3. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;kein X6 aber ein NT*

Schade mit dem X6, aber vllt kommt er ja doch noch.

Aber das mit dem Netzteil ist gut, ist es das hier ?

EDIT: Das Netzteil ist echt gut, das gleiche bloß mit 550Watt hab ich in meinem Rechner


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;kein X6 aber ein NT*

Naja vlt kommt er noch aber ich glaube schon fast nict mehr dran. Aber naja notfalls ein astenklick und 5 min später ist das Geld wieder komplett auf meinen Konto ohne das ich mich hier groß mit Paypal oder dem Verkäufer rumschlagen muss.

Jo das ist das hier es kommt aus Holland und ist Teil modular.  
4 12 V schienen mit je 25 A und auch eine Bronze zertifizierung ist drinn. Damit sollte ich ne weile hin kommen und nach meinen Rechnungen ist auch ein 470 Sli möglich da genug Luft nach oben ist.  

Hat mich jedenfalls sehr gefreut das Antec hier mitmacht.


----------



## Schelmiii (3. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;kein X6 aber ein NT*

Also ich sag ja immer, geduldig muss man sein^^
Wenn du die CPU am 27. gekauft hast und auch gleich überwiesen, dann is das Geld am 28., am 29. oder auch erst am 2.11. bei ihm angekommen. Wenn ers am gleichen Tag dann abschickt, oder auch noch nen Tag wartet plus die 2 bis 3 Tage Versanddauer, die er angibt, ist das vorraussichtliche Lieferdatum der 30.10. bis zum 6.11., also alles im Lot. Und da es ein privater Verkaufer ist, kannst du nicht erwarten, dass er so schnell ist wie ein groeßes Versandunternehmen.

Und @Antec: N1


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (3. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;kein X6 aber ein NT*

dachte paypal ist direkt da xD


----------



## Schelmiii (3. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;kein X6 aber ein NT*

Ich dachte, er hätte überwiesen, wie sonst soll er das Geld zurücküberweisen?
Und meine Speckultionen bezüglich Versanddauer beruhen auf der ebay rückwärts suche, wo ich den X6 1055t am 27. 10 genommen habe


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;kein X6 aber ein NT*

Also ich hab am Donnerstag überwissen. Aber das eben mit PayPal. Am Freitag sollte sie raus gehen. Also rechnen wir mit Freitag. Da war sie am Samstag hier her unterwegs und sollte normal am Montag kommen..... Naja verschiebt man alles um einen Tag kommt man auf Dienstag.


----------



## Schelmiii (3. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;kein X6 aber ein NT*

Ok, also wenn sie am Freitag rausgehen sollte, dann mal 2 bis 3 Tage dazu gerechnet macht Mittwoch. (Ich weis nicht, in welchen Bundesländern am Montag alles Feiertag war) Rechnet man dazu, dass der Verkäufer ein Fisch is, dann kann Freitag schon dazukommen. Wenn dann alles I. O. is, würd ich den zwar trotzdem gut beerten, aber bei versand 1 stern geben. 

Achso, und das mir Paypal Geld einfach zurücküberweisen geht glaub nich, schließlich buchst du des von PayPal ab und net von dem Verkäufer. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass PayPal da voll stress macht. Oder hast du das schonmal erfolgreich gemacht?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;kein X6 aber ein NT*

Ob nu Paypal da Stress machen will oder nicht ist mir dann egal. Es kann ja nicht sein das ich noch gebühren bezahle wenn der Verkäuer mist baut oder ?
Und wenn sie dann Stress machen sollen sie nur. Mal sehen wer stärker ist meine Bank oder Paypal. Ich denke mal erstere. Auserdem können sie das geld ja vom Verkäufer wiederholen.

Wir werden sehen. Am Montag war beim Verkäufer Feiertag aber hier nicht. Also sollte es spätestens morgen kommen. Wenn nicht dann schreib ich am Freitag dem Verkäufer. meldet der sich nicht naja dann eben wie oben beschrieben ist mir dann egal.


----------



## Dukex2 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;kein X6 aber ein NT*

Zum Thema X6 habe ich folgenden Link für euch  AMD geht weiter in die Offensive


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;kein X6 aber ein NT*

Wie sich die Preise entwickeln weis keiner. Das sieht man zb auch an der 470. die gibts schon für 200 €. 100 weniger als was ich gezahlt habe. Ich hoffe das er jedenfalls noch kommt und das es nicht so eine OC krücke ist wie der 955 es war. Vlt kommt er ja Morgen da kann ich am Freitag umbauen und wir werden sehen.

Wenn nicht dann kauf ich ihn mir vlt wo anders,lass es sein,oder kauf gleich einen 1090t. Aber anscheinend habe ich mit ebay und CPUs kein großes Glück... das hat man ja schon beim letzten Projekt gesehen.

Aso ich hatte vor den Netzteil noch ein anderes im auge. Das hier auch nicht schlecht und ich hätte es bekommen. Aber wie das so ist es war nachts so gegen 3 wo das sponsering ausgehandelt wurde. Wegen Zeitverschiebung etc. Jedenfalls habe ich da was von 31 cm Lang und so gelesen. Da hab ich mich dann auf das jetzige umendschieden. Heute schaue ich nach und begreife... Es war nur das Maß der Verpackung 
Aber ich denke das jetzige ist auch nicht schlecht auch wenn es nicht so viel Ampere auf der 12 V schiene hat. Aber dafür ist es Teil Modular.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;nun doch mit X6*

Trotz aller erwartungen kamm heute doch noch ein Packet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Zuerst hab ich mal nachgesehen das es nicht aus Grichenland kommt. Aber nein es kamm aus Deutschland.

Also ausgepackt und schon kamm mir ne Rechnung entgegen die besagte das es eine CPU sei  Und tiefer in der Kiste lag dann das hier.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und auch nen Kühler gabs mit 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (4. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;nun doch mit X6*

Geiles Teil

Ja mit solchen Paketen sollte man heutzutage lieber etwas vorsichtiger sein, wenns aus Griechenland kommt, gleich die Polizei rufen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;nun doch mit X6*

Jo und ich dachte mir hey baust ihn fix ein und alles ist super.

Ja gesagt getan. Eingebaut bios reset gemacht eingeschalten gebootet und ? 4 kerne.....
Biosupdate 4 kerne...
Im bios wird aber 6 Kerne angezeigt.

Was sagt uns das? Na ? Wer erät wer hier rum spickert und warum ?
Es gibt wieder ein Keks zu gewinnen. Ich will ja auch das ihr was lernt


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (4. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;nun doch mit X6*

windows ;D


----------



## hirschi-94 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;nun doch mit X6*

Windows Taste+R...msconfig eingeben 6 Kerne bei Start Optionen einstellen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;nun doch mit X6*

msconfig geht nicht hirschi...
Das hängt mit Windows zusammen und das wurde auf 4 kerne instaliert. Also kann es nur 4 kerne nutzen. Und die anderen beiden exestieren nicht. Erst bei der Hardwareabfrage zu der instalation erkennt windows hey da gibts ja 6 kerne und kann die dann nutzen. Ergo hat Der kleine Jayson recht es liegt an Windows. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und was ich jetzt mache wird wohl klar sein....


----------



## Black_PC (4. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;nun doch mit X6*

Das ist ja gut, dass die doch noch kam.

Das ist mal wieder besch..... mit Windows, aber dann hast du ja jetzt wieder was zu tun, bin mla gespannt, wie die sich OCen lässt.


----------



## totovo (4. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;nun doch mit X6*

mh?

also ich habe gestern selbst ein 2-Kern System auf ein 4-Kern System aufgerüstet und Windows hat keine querelen gemacht, einfach in der MS-Config das Häkchen vor "mit x CPU-Kernen starten" (oder wie das auch heißt) und fertig, alle da 

Aber der X6 ist echt ein feines Stück Hardware!


----------



## wirelessy (4. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;nun doch mit X6*

Ganz ehrlich, ich versteh nicht was immer dein Problem mit Windows sein soll. 7 tut jetzt schon seit der Beta ohne Mucken seinen Dienst bei mir und meinem Umfeld, grade Hardwaresupportmäßig ist das gradezu n Juwel für mich  Mucken hats noch nie gemacht, auch nicht bei meinem Wechsel zu nem x3 und dann weiter zu nem x4.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;nun doch mit X6*

Soooo erstmal black PC wenn du das 





> aber dann hast du ja jetzt wieder was zu tun


 zu jemanden sagen würdest der mich näher kennt und auch meinen Tagesablauf weiß, nun der würde dir sagen das der Nobody auch so schon genug zu tun hat.
Aber wieß OC mäßig aussieht das werden wir bald wissen.

totovo & wirelessy Nun ich habe nichts gegen Windows zumindest nichts was hilft 

Nein, So wie das von wirelessy klingt könnte man meinen ich schimpfe den ganzen tag über Win. Nein so ist das nicht. Mit Win 7 hat Microsoft mal wieder ein solides OS herausgebracht ohne Frage. Aber ihr müsst auch sehen das ich meist Linux verwende aus Gründen die der normale User nicht nachvollziehen kann. Weswegen ich durchaus auch die schwächen beider Systeme kenne.
Aber egal. Mit msconfig ließ sich nichts machen Win erkannte nur 4 Kerne mehr war niergends möglich.
Nun nach der instalation werden alle Kerne erkannt und angezeigt. Ich werde nun die Treiber drauf werfen und dann die ersten OC Versuche machen.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (4. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;nun doch mit X6*

4ghz drin ?


----------



## Dukex2 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;nun doch mit X6*



> 4ghz drin ?


Beim 1090T auf jedenfall und beim 1055T wirds eng aber stellenweise nicht unmöglich Voraussetzung die Kühlung stimmt


----------



## Own3r (4. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;nun doch mit X6*

Gut das das Paket nicht aus Griechenland kommt ! 

Schöne CPU, mal schauen wie der sich ocen lässt.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. November 2010)

Also das Ziel ist 3,8 GHZ. Optimal 3,9 Ghz. Und top ab 4 Ghz.

Die Updates werden gerade integriert. danach kann es los gehen mit Takten. Das System ist soweit wieder eingerichtet. 

Bleibt nur noch zu hoffen das Fallout New Vegas noch zum laden zu bewegen ist sonst muss ich da neu Anfangen.

Nach leichten Zicken Seitens der CPU bzw deren Einstelungen hab ich nun auf jeden Fall 3,5 Ghz Prime stable bekommen. 3,7 läuft nun gerade und sieht sehr gut aus.  Man darf gespannt sein wie es weiter geht.


----------



## Black_PC (4. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;nun doch mit X6*

Ist ja schon mal ein Zwischenerfolg, aber ich hoffe, da geht noch mehr


----------



## Dukex2 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;nun doch mit X6*

Wie siehts mit den Temps aus, CPU & NB?!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;nun doch mit X6*

Naja die Temps kann man nicht so genau sagen wegen dem bekanten Problem das die Temp. Sensoren nicht so wirklich io sind. Ich mein 20 ° bei 24 ° Raum Temp.... Nun das sagt alles oder ?

Aber ich denke die Temps sollten noch io sein. Denn wo ich denn 965 getaktete hatte war der radi noch wärmer und die Temps waren da auch ok. Ich werde auf jeden fall mal sehen ob ich nicht doch das Programm zum Graka auslesen finde. Denn die Graka war immer so Warm wie die CPU. zumindest im idle.

Sooo nun laufen 3,8 GHz Prime stable. somit ist das erste Ziel erreicht. Das ASrock tool was immer zu hohe werte bei voltage etc ausgibt sagt unter prime was mit 63 °. Also sind die Temps immer noch im Rahmen. Denn 1. es ist Prime, 2. Es ist das Asrock tool. Und 3. Im Spiel kommt es nie zu so einer Auslastung. 

Morgen werde ich Versuchen New Vegas wieder zum laufen zu bringen. Und das System fertig einzurichten. Ja und im Laufe der Zeit werde ich die werte weiter verbessern. Aber ich habe noch keine Spezifikation überschritten also ist alles ok. zz läuft auch gerade 3D Mark durch mal sehen was der so sagt.


----------



## Own3r (5. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;nun doch mit X6*

Bist ja mit dem ocen schon weit gekommen !

Wie ist New Vegas eigentlich so?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;nun doch mit X6*

Sooo Also Heute kann ich mit den ersten werten aufkommen.

Die CPU läuft auf 3,9 Ghz Prime stable. Ohne Abtürze. Aber das auf 1,41V. Auf 1,4 V läuft sie 3,8 Ghz Prime stable was ich den ganzen tag hab laufen lassen ohne absturz. Mit 3,8 Ghz erwärmt sie sich auf 56 ° C. Natürlich unter Prime. Die Idle lag bei so 35 ° bei 24 ° Raum Temperatur. Also ist es möglich sie auf 3,9 oder auch 4 Ghz laufen zu lassen wenn die Wakü steht. Auf jedenfall scheint sie Taktfreundlich zu sein. 
Den Turbo hab ich im übrigen abgestellt.
Hier noc ein paar Bilder
Der letzte Prime Run des 965 um die WLP herunter zu bekommen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der 965 mit WLP die doch entgegen meiner Vermutung ganz gut aussieht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hexa in the House



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und der erste boot vorgang wo aber Win immer noch dachte das es nur 4 Kerne gibt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jo Nun läuft alles. Sobald die Wakü 2.0 steht wird die CPU auf 4 Ghz gebracht. Und kann so laufen. Wenn die Temps zu hoch sind dann wird es eben 3,9 Ghz. Aber aufjedenfall erreiche ich die Taktwerte des 965 ohne Probleme. Und das Prime stable. 
Was ich aber bemerkt habe. Entpacken geht jetzt richtig gut. Ich gebe den Befehl und schon ist es fertig. Nicteinmal der Balken ist so schnell 
Screens gebe ich dann noch nach da die auf den PC liegen und nicht auf dem Modbook.

Zu Fallout. 
Mir ist es gelungen die Savegames einzubinden und ich hab auch schon gezogt. Die Temps der CPU liegen da bei 40 ° nach ca 2 h zocken wo aber vlt 30 min auf Pause Stand.
Das spiel an sich ist richtig gut. Gut es gibt noch leichte Probleme mit bugs aber nichts was stört. Es ist auch komplexer als Fallout 3 wenn auch die Map nicht ganz so groß ist. Aber Spaß macht es ungemein. Mir zumindest.


----------



## Dukex2 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;nun doch mit X6*

Schön zu hören, das alles gut läuft und zufrieden bist


----------



## Gnome (5. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;nun doch mit X6*

Hübsche CPU haste da gekriegt . Klingt echt gut, den 1055 bei 4GHz. Mal schauen, obs wirklich klappt


----------



## Own3r (5. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;nun doch mit X6*

Schön, das soweit alles läuft


----------



## L.B. (5. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;nun doch mit X6*

Sind 1,4V nicht ziemlich hoch? Soweit ich weiß, liegt die Standardspannung bei den Hexacores deutlich unter dem Niveau der Quadcores von AMD. 

Ansonsten Glückwunsch zum neuen Spielzeug.


----------



## hirschi-94 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;nun doch mit X6*



> Sind 1,4V nicht ziemlich hoch?



Nein! Für 24/7 würde ich sogar bis 1,45V gehen.


Schön dass alles Funktioniert Nobody


----------



## VJoe2max (6. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;nun doch mit X6*

Schön dass es mit dem X6 doch noch geklappt hat 
Die WLP auf dem alten Prozzi hat sich aber schön zersetzt, wenn das Bild nicht täuscht...

Fallout New Vegas habe ich heut mal angefangen - gefällt mir bis jetzt auch recht gut


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Lasst es Farbig werden*

Was ist den los ? Warum gb es Gestern kein Update ?

Ist Nobody krank ?
Hört Nobody auf ?
Ist er weg ? 

Nein noch besser Nobody hat keine Zeit. 
Aus diesem einfachen und trivalen Grund kommt eben heute das Update  Wenn auch nicht so umfangreich wie vlt gewohnt. 

Also What I have done ?

Erstmal war ich klauen  
Ja Nobody hat geklaut
Bei wem ?
Bei kero
Vor einiger Zeit hat er bei seinen Case gespachtelt und wir hatten uns  darüber unteralten. Nun habe ich doch glatt mal die Erfahrung daraus  unter zuhilfe Nahme seiner Bilder mir zu nutze gemacht und habe einige  Schadhafte Stellen am Case so ausgebessert. 

Anschliesend habe ich noch die Farbe getestet was mir zwei rückschlüsse erlaubte.

1. Die Farbe ist gut geeignet.
2. Es ist bei mir zu kalt.

Also musste ich eine Große Fläche organiseren die Geheizt ist. Nach  einigen suchen fand ich dann was passendes. Ein Kumpel überlässt mir am  Freitag und Samstag kommender Woche eine Gehezte Werkhalle. Dort kann  ich dann Lackieren.

So genug text nu kommen Bilder.

So kommt erstmal wie die AGBS verbaut werden. Leider geht es nicht anders darum eben so. An der Seite kommt das Wasser von dem Radi an und unten geht es wieder zur Pumpe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Lüfter in der midiplatte hat nun auch endlich seine Schrauben  bekommen. Schwarz soo das es nicht auffällt. Aber was noch stört sind  die Kabel. Aber die bedonung liegt auf war. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nochmal die Schrauben im Deteil



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann gab es noch einen kleinen Fail...
Die Pumpe passt unter der midiplatte ja. Aber der Anschluss ? Ja daran hat der Nobody nicht gedacht. Aber anders ging es auch nicht. Die Midiplatte kann nicht höer da es sonst Probleme mit dem Mainboard geben würde.Macht aber nichts. Ich muss nur genauer Bohren. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So dann mal die Farben die ich mir ausgesucht habe. Das erste ist die Farbe für das Gehäuse zum nachbessern.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das zweite fürs Schwarz. Das ist ein Mattes Schwarz und sieht richtig gut aus. 
Aber warum ist es schon Lackiert meinte Nobody es ist nicht zu Kalt ? Hat Nobody geschummelt ?
Nein Nobody hat 2 Probestücke gemacht. Einmal die AGB Halterung und einmal ein einfacher ausschnitt aus dem Case. Deshalb weis ich das es eifach zu Kalt bei mir ist. Aber die AGB Halterung wird nochmal überlackiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier sind sie nochmal zusammen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Soo nun weiter im Text.

Die Übertaktung auf 4 Ghz war erfolgreich. 4 Ghz laufen durchaus Prime stable aber da muss ich zu nah an die max Voltage ran. Aber Luft ist noch. 
Aber ich lasse nun erstmal 3,8 Ghz. Und wenn die Wakü verbaut ist werde ich auf 3,9 gehen.  Ich denke das sollte reichen. vlt komme ich ja noch über die 3,9 da ja AMD CPUs ziemlich Positiv auf Kälte reagieren.
Aber wie Dukex2 schon sagt ich bin zufrieden wer hätte das gedacht. Entgegen meiner erwartungen habe ich eine doch gute CPU erwischt.

Aber hirschi-94 muss ich etwas wiedersprechen. Das 1,45 V ist schon fast die Grenze der max Voltage die angegeben wid von AMD. Die liegt bei 1,46 V... 

Dann hab ich noch 3D mar laufen lassen. Der sagte bei 4 Ghz endlich mal 22k Punkte


----------



## Black_PC (7. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Lasst es Farbig werden*

Schöne Updates, dein vorletztes Update hab ich iwie verpasst, die CPU lässt sich ja eig wirklich gut takten :daume:

Die AGB Halterung gefällt mir nach wie vor gut, gut, dass du ne Halle bekommst zum lackieren.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Lasst es Farbig werden*

Jo ich hatte bei zwei Updates vergessen den Eintrag im Inhaltsverzeichniss zu schreiben.  Aber dafür hab ich die HW im Startpost hinzugefügt 

Man muss nur entsprechende Leute kennen. Dann passt das schon. 
Aber bei mir ging es wirklich nicht. Die Farbe sah einfach bei näherer bedrachtung nicht gut genug aus. Allerdings nur die Schwarze. Die Silberne die ging ohne Probleme.....

Ach und es wer interesse an einen AMD 965 oder anderen Dingen hat hier wird er fündig.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Fragestunde*

Sooo kleine Fragestunde heute mal wieder und mal kein Update. Das kommt aber in geballter Form Donnerstag, Freitag, Samstag, wenn alles gut geht 

Jedenfalls erste Frage. Per PN wurde ich hingewissen das bei jemanden die F4 nicht als Systemplatte läuft.  Aber als Datenplatte schon. Nach dem Ausschlussverfahren haben wir nun den Fehler gefunden und die Platte wird über den IDE Controller gesteuert.  Und das obwohl sie eben an Sata hängt. Wer kann sich das erklären ? Den bei mir wird es angezeigt das sie auch am IDE hängt... Nur eben bei mir funktioniert sie. zwar nicht als Systemplatte aber als Datenspeicher.

Die 2. Frage bezieht sich auf die CPU. Die hat ja diesen Turbo Core Modus wo Die kerne Hochgetaktet werden sobald man es braucht. Zumindest ungetaktet. Und nun die Frage kann man es irgendwie einstellen das wenn man zb 3,5 hat das sie eben auf 4 Ghz geht wenn man es braucht.
Ih habe versucht den Multi zu ändern was laut bios auch klapt. Aber unter windows gibts nen blauen Bildschirm. Nun ist die Frage was da nun schief läuft. Und ob ich da den Falschen Multi erwischt habe... 

Zu gewinnen gibts wie immer Kekse oder vlt was anderes mal sehen.


----------



## zøtac (8. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Fragestunde*

Du hast den 1055t ja? Versuchs mal mitm Bclk, die CPU hatt nämlich keinen freien Multi 
Übrigens find ich 10€ über neupreis beim 965 etwas sehr hoch angesetzt, mit glück bekommst da noch ~100€ für^^


----------



## Schelmiii (8. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Fragestunde*

Also, es gibt 3 Modi im Bios. IDE, AHCI und Raid. Raid ist bei 2 Platten, bleibt also noch AHCI und IDE. Der IDE Mode wird meistens genommen, wenn man noch andere Geräate im PC hat, die noch kein Sata haben, eben IDE. Die werden dann wie ein IDE Gerät angezeigt. AHCI ist ein bisschen schneller. Wenn man von IDE auf AHCI umstellt, muss man vorher in Windos 7 was an der Registry einstellen, sonst bekommt man laufend Bluescreens. Aber eigentlich kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das ein Problem beim Booten darstellen sollte. Eventuell im Bios mal nachschauen, ob der Compatible Mode eingeschalten ist. Ansonsten, hoffe das hat was zur Problemlösung beigetragen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Fragestunde*

Ja erstmal sind das reine Verhandlungspreise. Ich lass ja mit mir reden Also nur weil das ein Preis steht heist das noch lange nicht das er dafür raus geht 

Mir ist schon klar das ixh keinen freien Multi hab und über den Referenztakt gehen muss. Aber zb bei Intel geht die ganze geschichte mit den Turbo auch über Multi. Von daher dachte ich mal hey setzte mal den hoch. Naja hat nicht funktioniert aber egal.

Dennoch muss es ja irgendwo geregelt sein wieweit der Turbo hoch geht. oder ?
Denn der 1090 hat ja nur den freien Multi mehr nicht.

Wegen der Platte. Naja Raid ist klar aber da sie alleine ist gibts nichts mit raid.
Das kommische ist ja das Win sich instalieren lässt aber dann beim starten tja startet es nicht. das ist das komische. Wenn es aber ein Festplattenfehler wäre würde die Win sich nicht instalieren. 
Und sata ports sind ja alle noch frei.
Und wenn ich bei mir die sache ansehe da läuft die Platte auch auf IDE. Aber es gibt keine Probleme. Ich werde sie aber mal nach AHCI umstellen mal sehen was passiert denn sie soll ja eine Sata 3 Platte sein...


----------



## zøtac (8. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Fragestunde*

Naja, bei i7's kannst du wenn du Turbo Boost deaktivierst den Multi zwischen 2en auswählen (als 20 oder 21 bei 950 z.B.) 
Im Bios müsstes aber auch irgendwo nen Einstellung bzgl. Turbo Core geben, kenn das Bios von deinem Board aber nicht. Sollte CBP Control heißen oderso. 
Und wie hoch getaktet wird kannst du leider nicht einstellen, entweder du nimmst das was AMD dir vorgibt oder gar nichts.


----------



## Schelmiii (8. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Fragestunde*

DAS HIER musst du machen, bevor du von IDE auf AHCI umstellst.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Fragestunde*

Das umstellen mach ich mal wenn ich Zeit habe. Aber das komische ist eben das es bei den jenigen zu instalieren geht und dann ist schluss...
Aber es muss doch auch im Bios eine möglichkeit geben das man von der Platte booten kann. Denn Win 7 kann man von IDE Platten auch booten. Ohne Probleme sogar. 

Ich werde mal vom Bios nen Bild machen und hochladen. Aber ich hab nur die normalen Takteinstellungen gefunden. Aber nichts dergleichen. Aber wenn man das so sieht ist der turbocore sinnlos weil weil dann muss man ja auch die Voltage die ganze Zeit oben haben. sonst schmiert die kiste ab.


----------



## naral (10. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Fragestunde*

Ich find Super was du so machst. Vor allem das du nicht so ein 0815 Gehäuse nimmst sondern auch mal ein Älteres. 

Machst du eigentlich wieder dieses Muster an das Gehäuse ? 

Auf jeden Fall ein Abo !!!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (11. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Fragestunde*

Ja es kommt ein ähnliches Muster aber diesmal nicht so groß aber dafür sauberer Verarbeitet.

Soo Sollte es heute nicht ein Update geben ? Wollte Nobody nicht etwas machen ?
Ja Nobody wollte etwas machen. Aber er könnte nicht. Jemand anderes war da anderer Meinung hat hat Nobody einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Wer ist der übeltäter also ?
Noblorros ? Nein die sind zusehr mit sich beschäftigt.
Iluminatii ? Nein die sind mit Noblorros beschäftigt
Mindfactory ? Richtig !!! Früher konnte man sagen wenn etwas kommt. Aber das war anscheind mal. Ich habe ja den internen USB Hub bestellt den Black PC vorgeschlagen hat. Und noch ein paar anderer Teile. Die waren auch alle lieferbar. Aber ? Wer kommt drauf ? Na ? Richtig sie sind es nicht..... Bezahlt sind sie schon aber noch nicht geliefert...
Aber wenigstens kommt Morgen mein Antec Netzteil. UBS hat eine Mail geschickt das es Morgen kommen soll. Na lassen wir uns mal überraschen. Und vlt haben wir Glück und morgen wird dann mal das zeug von MF versendet. Aber so recht glauben kann ich nicht dran.


----------



## Black_PC (11. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Fragestunde*

Das ist ja mal blöd mit Mf, hoffentlich wird es dann morgen wenigstens was.

Bin gespannt, wie du das Netzteil findest.


----------



## Own3r (11. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Fragestunde*

Hoffen wir mal, das das Paket von MF morgen kommt (dann gibts ja auch Bilder )


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (11. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Fragestunde*

Nein MF hat noch nichtmal was los geschickt.... Also kommt das Packet von denen frühestens am Dienstag was ich aber nicht glaube. Was Mrgen kommen kann ist das Netzteil. Das wars aber auch schon. Aber das Packet von Mf enthält noch ein paar Teile für die Chipsatzkühlung. Und das ist das was ich brauche.....

Naja Morgen hoffentlich erstmal das Netzteil. Dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## BENNQ (11. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Fragestunde*

Is des Netzteil voll Modular?? (Also welches Antec??oder ham die überhaupt voll Modulare??)... Naja is ja "Fragestunde" xD


----------



## Black_PC (11. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Fragestunde*

Ist ein teilmodulares, Antec New True Power


----------



## BENNQ (11. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Fragestunde*

Cool cool...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (11. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Fragestunde*



> Naja is ja "Fragestunde" xD



Bei mir kann man auch so Fragen stellen keine Angst.

Aber Black PC hat recht. Es ist Teilmodular. Aber mal ehrlich, Modular ist eigentlich sinnlos da man bestimmte ANschlüsse immer brauch. Und ob die nun fest am NT hängen oder nicht ist anversich egal. Nur beim Sleeven ist es sinnvoll wenn sie nicht fest dran hängen. Aber da ich sowisso Verlängerungen nutzen muss ist das auch egal. Und die Verlängerungen liegen schon fertig hier


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (11. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Fragestunde*

Der einzige Vorteil ist z.B. wenn man einen Lan party pc hat und einen normalen das man sich ein zweiten kabelsatz holt und alles verkabelt und einfach kurz das nt reinklatschen kann und es läuft


----------



## Own3r (11. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Fragestunde*

Das wäre ein Vorteil^^

Freue mich schon das Netzteil zu sehen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Was nun ?*

Huhu. Warum ich mich hier und jetzt Melde obwohl ich noch nicht mal feierabend habe ? Nun mein Antec Netzteil ist heute gekommen. Hübsch hübsch sag ich nur. Auch wenn ich es noch nicht sehen konnte.

Aber eine Mail hab ich auch noch bekommen. Und zwar von Seasonic. Mit dennen hatte ich vor einen Monat Kontakt der dann abgebrochen ist. Ja und heute erreicht mich die Nachricht das sie ein X760 Netzteil für Nobody haben....

Und nun ist die Frage was nun ?

Denn das ist genau die Situation die ich nie haben wollte. 2 Firmen wollen mich unterstützen. Mit dem selben Teil....


----------



## Soap313 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Was nun ?*

So ich meld mich auch mal wieder zu Wort.
Das is jetz ja mal Total blöd.Ich würde mich für das x760 entscheiden da dass einfach hochwertiger ist.Aber Antec war ja sozusagen als erstes da... .


----------



## zøtac (12. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Was nun ?*

Oha^^
Naja, das Seasonic X Stellt das Antec natürlich Technisch und Preislich in den Schatten, aber am ende ists deine Entscheidung.
Am besten nimmst des Antec und schenkst mir das Seasonic


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Was nun ?*

Ja^^ Ich haße solche situationen. Klar das Antec war zuerst da. Aber Sasonic bietet mir eine neue Generation Netzteil an was noch nichtmal erhältlich ist. Schwer zu sagen ist das schon.

Aber Qualitativ sind ja beide auch gleich.... 

Zum ersten mal das ich nicht weiß was ich nun so recht machen soll. Ein merkwürdiges gefühl ist das.


----------



## Black_PC (12. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Was nun ?*

Du meinst das X-750, wenn ja würde ich das Seasonic nehmen, da es eig besser und leiser ist, außerdem ist es auch noch voll modular, oder du baust beide Netzteile ein, damit du auch nen Grund für nen SLI Gespann aus 2 GTX 470er hast.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Was nun ?*

Nein Ich mein das X760 Der Nachfolger des X750. Und für ein Sli aus 2 470ern reichen auch 750 W. Und ob es nun Sli gibt oder nicht steht erst fest wenn wirklich eine 2 470 hier liegt. 

Ich denke ich werde wohl mal mit Seasonic und Antec etwas reden müssen.


----------



## Black_PC (12. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Was nun ?*

Wenn es echt ein X-760 ist, dann wäre das ein Netzteil, was es noch gar nciht zu kaufen gibt, denn ich hab extra noch mal geguckt, es gibt nur ein X-750, X-650, etc., aber kein 760


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (12. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Was nun ?*

hatt er doch eben geschriebene das es noch nicht auf den markt ist ;D


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Was nun ?*

Jab ist das Netzteil. Hier einmal die Mail die ich bekommen habe. Allerdings habe ich die ein oder andere Stelle Zensiert.



> Hallo Nobody !
> 
> Sorry das ich mich erst jetzt zurückmelde, aber die letzten Wochen  waren
> recht gut gefüllt mit Veranstaltungen (Intel Channel Conferenz,
> ...



Das kamm jedenfalls an. Also ja wenn dann ein X760.
Was die entscheidung eben auch schwer macht. 
Aber so ein Seasonic das wäre schon mal ne richtige Ansage findetihr nicht ?

Bilder vom Antec gibt es heute Abend oder wohl besser morgen. Heute muss ich noch ne Menge tun was nicht so geplant war....
Dafür ist morgen mit Lackieren


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (12. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Was nun ?*

und was ist wenn das antec in dein asgard kommt und einen alten pc oder ein pc für deine freundin falls vorhanden


----------



## Black_PC (12. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Was nun ?*



Der kleine Jayson schrieb:


> hatt er doch eben geschriebene das es noch nicht auf den markt ist ;D



Sorry, hatte ein paar beiträge übersehen.


Das Seasonic wäre nun mal ne Hausnummer, aber ich finde die Idee vom kleinen Jayson eig gut, allerdings brauchst du dann auch einen Rechner und es ist die Frage ob Seasonic und Antec oder einer von beiden, damit einverstanden ist.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Was nun ?*

Ich habe mir nun folgndes Überlegt. Beide haben die gleiche Zielgruppe. Und beide sind gleich. Zmindest von den W her. Also warum keinen direkt vergleich ? 

Im Zeitplan würde das auch rein passen da die Wakü reviews eh Über nächste Woche onlin gehen. Denn das Lackieren was jetzt am WE kommt ist das letzte grobe. Danach kann ich weiter bauen wenn auch alles schon verbaut ist.


----------



## Black_PC (12. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Was nun ?*

Das ist natürlich auch ne gute Idee, bin mal gespannt.

PS: In deiner Sig hast du ein "e" bei *e*in etwas anderer Mod vergessen


----------



## Schelmiii (12. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Was nun ?*

Wie geil, das Seasonic halte ich für eines der besten Netzteile die es gibt. Das habe ich schon fest für meinen Mod geplant. Und du würdest es jetzt gesponsort bekommen, unglaublich. Aber ich bin der Meinung, das Antec zuerst da war und nun auch das Recht hat, in deinem PC zu verbaut werden. Wenn die erfahren, dass du nun was "besseres" gesponsort bekommst, dann wärn die glaub ich ziemlich beleidigt und würden sich bei möglichen zukünftigen Sponsorings in dem Bereich (was uns alle Modder hier im Forum wohl betrifft) zurückhalten, was sehr schade wäre. Deswegen wird wohl nur eine nüchterne Absage an Seasonic helfen, wo du dich freundlich für das Angebot bedankst. Auch wenn es extreeeeeeeem Schade um das Netzteil is.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Was nun ?*

Auch Schelmiis Aussage hat was. Nun ich denke ich werde die sache mir nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen und erst Morgen Antworten. Wobei ja Antec auch von Seasonic gebaut wird wenn man dem so glaubt was durchs netz huscht.


----------



## BENNQ (12. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Was nun ?*

Ich finde du solltest den Vergleich machen  ich denke das man dann sagen kann das das Antec für Prei/Leistung besser ist. Wen man jedoch die absolute Oberklasse haben will das Seasonic den Vortritt hätte...


----------



## Gnome (12. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Was nun ?*

Ich würde das Seasonic nehmen. Schon alleine deshalb weils Vollmodular ist, das Antec glaube nicht komplett...das Seasonic ist auch besser von der Effizienz. Ich würde also auf alle Fälle zu Seasonic greifen. Zudem kriegst du ja noch das ganz neue, da würde ich nicht nein sagen


----------



## Schelmiii (12. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Was nun ?*

Rein technisch gesehen ist es ja eindeutig, dass das Seasonic besser ist, kostet ja auch mehr. Ich denke jeder würde das Seasonic nehmen, wenn die beiden Sponsoren gleichzeitig geantwortet hätten. Aber in diesem Fall halte ich es einfach für moralisch nicht korrekt, das Seasonic zu nehmen. Es ist einfach Assi find ich. Antec hat sich da erbarmt und macht einem User einen Gefallen, schickt das Netzteil schon ab und jetzt will der es nicht mehr, mit der Begründung " Ja, ich hab was besseres kostenloses bekommen". Da wird sich Antec denken, na schönen Dank, euch egoistischen und wählerischen User werd ich nixmer sponsorn.

Mein Vorschlag wäre, evenuell beide einkassieren, indem du nen 2 Mod oder so machst. So ein ganz einfachen. Und den dann verkaufen. Und des dann noch mit dem Review über beide verbinden. Wenn du nur des Review machst, bleibt mehr oder weniger das Problem, dass du immer noch 2 Netzteile für einen PC hast. Und das eine dann verkaufen wär dann einfach nur ...


----------



## Gnome (13. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Was nun ?*

Ach is schon abgeschickt? Dann natürlich das Antec. Ich hätt gedacht er hätte noch die Wahl zwischen Seasonic und Antec, aber wenn Antec verschickt hat, wärs ja blödsinn . Oder du lässt dir noch das Seasonic zuschicken, dann haste 2


----------



## Black_PC (13. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Was nun ?*

Das Antec ist ja sogar schon da.

Ist echt schwierig.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Was nun ?*

Naja schwierig ja. Ich mein es ist ein Seasonic.... Und das Antec hat auf der 12 V schiene gerade mal 25 A Wärend das Seasonic da 63 hat. Rein von den Werten her ganz klar das Seasonic. Und von den anderen gesichtspunkten das Antec.

Aber vermutlich wird mein nächster Mod ein Antec gehäuse sein da passt es auch wieder mit rein. 

Ja Antec hat mir neben den Netzteil noch ein Gehäuse mit angeboten. Das hab ich allerdings abgelehnt, Zumindest vorerst. Und ehrlich gesagt lässt mein Server hier auch immer mehr Daten verschwinden und hat auch den ein oder anderen Ausfall zu verzeichnen so das ich bald einen neuen brauche der auch noch gut aussieht weil ich den in der Wohnung aufstellen muss.

Noch rätsel ich was ich mach.... Aber im grunde denke ich wie schelmii


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (13. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Was nun ?*

lasse die nopch ein antec p 1xx sponsoren udn amch einen server ;D und vorher ein review


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Erste Lackier Bilder*

So erstmal ein kleiner Status. Heute hab ich schonmal angefangen die letzten unebenheiten zu beseitigen und zu Grundieren. Danach hab ich schon die 1. Lackschicht aufgebracht. Heute kommt dann noch die letzte Lackschicht drauf Und Morgen wird dann der Rest im Case noch Lackiert. Also das was ich nicht rausschrauben konnte. Jedenfalls Ist nun Das Mainboardtray,die Midiplatte und die Front Lackiert. ebenfalls ist die Gehäuse Oberseite fertig. 

Zuvor hatte ich noch die Letzten 4 Löcher für die Schläuche in die midiplatte gebohrt und auch die Kabeldurchführung oben am Case ist fertig. Der schalter sitzt nun auch in der Front. Bilder gibt es dann wenn alles Drocken ist also Morgen oder am Montag. Naja bis auf ein paar 

Mal eben fix gemacht vom Deckel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nun noch welche vom Antec Netzteil 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wirelessy (13. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Erste Lackier Bilder*

Zeig mal bitte den Aufkleber, die 25A kann ich dir nicht glauben - da hat mein 450w Corsair ja mehr.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Erste Lackier Bilder*

Hallo Also den Aufkleber kann ich gerade nicht Fotografieren. Irgend so ein Trottel hat die Kamera an gelassen....... Dazu Morgen mehr

Jedenfalls hier ist die Seite von Den Netzteil. Ganz unten steht das was so an Ampere kommt.

Achja ich hab heraus gefunden wie ich die richtigen Temps bekomme von meiner CPU. Dank eines Forum beitrages aber ok. Everest zeigt die richtige Temperatur bei mir an. So hab ich mit 1,42 V 33 ° im idle.


----------



## wirelessy (13. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Erste Lackier Bilder*

Es hat 4x25Ampere und das ist ja wohl eindeutig genug.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Erste Lackier Bilder*

Soo noch fix ein nachtrag. Ich war gerade noch fix die Teile aus der Trocknung abholen. Und jo sieht gans ok aus.
Das Mainboardtray



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mat schwarz und die gewinde muss man nichtmal nachschneiden 
Nicht zu vergessen die Midiplatte mit allen löchern. Auch in der selben Farbe. Und ich bin begeistert. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann noch fix die AGB Halterung die als Testopfer herhalten musste. Aber die sieht auch gut aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und auch die Frontblende. Dazu noch ein grünes leuchten wow 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nochmal die midiplatte weil die besonders gut geworden ist. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das Tray nochmal. Warum ? Weil alles soooo schön schwarz ist. Die Farbe jedenfalls sieht richtig gut aus. Sie ist zwar mat aber glänzt auch ein klein wenig. Genau richtig um später die beleuchtung schön heraus zu bringen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aso und ich hab was endeckt das glaubt ihr gar nicht. Am Mittwoch ist hier bei Nobody Feiertag. Nun ratet mal was da am Dienstag Abend und Mttwoch gemacht wird  Auf jedenfall muss ich noch so 5 Litter Destiliertes Wasser besorgen.



> Es hat 4x25Ampere und das ist ja wohl eindeutig genug.



Naja angeblich sind die schienen ja getrennt. Also wären das 100 A insgesamt. Aber man sieht doch unten das das Netzteil nicht die vollen 750 W bringt. Da ist eben die Frage reicht das für ein 470er Sli System denoch aus. ?


----------



## Schelmiii (13. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Erste Lackier Bilder*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Naja angeblich sind die schienen ja getrennt. Also wären das 100 A insgesamt. Aber man sieht doch unten das das Netzteil nicht die vollen 750 W bringt. Da ist eben die Frage reicht das für ein 470er Sli System denoch aus. ?



Denk schon das das ausreicht. Eine Schiene für CPU 12V x 25A = 300W, eine für jede Grafikkarte je 300W, also passt doch. CPU sinds vllt 150W, jede Graka 250W im Extremfall. Und dann noch gute 100 W Wakü und HDD und Mobo und so ein ferz. Macht 750W mit einem guten Polster.


----------



## Black_PC (13. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Erste Lackier Bilder*

Sieht echt gut aus, deine Lackierarbeit.


----------



## BENNQ (13. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Erste Lackier Bilder*

Sieht echt richtig gut aus


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (13. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Erste Lackier Bilder*

boah siehr seht gut aus die lackierung


----------



## L.B. (13. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Erste Lackier Bilder*

Die Lackierung verdient meinen größten Respekt.  So sauber kann ich nicht lackieren. Der Lack gefällt mir auch sehr gut und dürfte auch nicht so anfällig für Fingerabdrücke wie glänzender Lack sein. 

Die Situation mit dem Netzteil ist natürlich ein bisschen dumm gelaufen.  Ich würde Seasonic einfach anbieten, ein Review über das neue Netzteil zu schreiben und es dann später verkaufen.


----------



## Acid (13. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Erste Lackier Bilder*

Ich würde mir Bilder Wünschen wo Sonne auf die Teile strahlt, ich finde nur so kann man auf Fotos die Qualität der Lackierung beurteilen!

Ehm ein 470er Sli Gespann sollte mit dem Antec auf jedenfall genug Strom bekommen!

Zu deiner Fragen ob Seasonic oder Antec, natürlich Seasonic! ABER du hast das Antec schon erhalten, somit bist du schon einen Vertrag mit denen eingegangen! Auf keinen Fall jetzt wieder absagen, wäre das letzte was du machen könntest. Sag Seasonic ab, und sag du meldest dich beim nächsten Projekt wieder bei ihnen.


----------



## Own3r (14. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Erste Lackier Bilder*

Sehr gut lackiert !


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Erste Lackier Bilder*

So heute hab ich unter unglaublichen Anstrenungen das Gehäuse Lackiert. 
Wieder wie gestern. Diesmal hat er sogar die Kamera geladen. Aber nicht mitgenommen..... 
Jedenfalls ja das Gehäuse ist Lackiert. Nach einer kleinen Bilanz sogar recht gut. 

Mal so kleine Daten.
Verbrauch;
Untergrund 700 ml
Farbe schwarz 1500 ml
Farbe Silber 500 ml
Oberflächenschutz 1000ml

Ja und unglaublicher weise das ist alles dran und Fest. Warum so viel ? Nun ich hab mehrere Schichten aufgetragen immer wenn eine Drocken war die nächste. Das ging richtig gut und sieht auch ganz gut aus.
Bilder hab ich hier.

Aber zuerst die geforderten Bilder bei Tageslicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man sieht wenn an die Platten in einen bestimmten Winkel hält sieht man ein paar kleine Unebenheiten noch von der bearbeitung. Aber normal im Case sieht man nichts davon.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja und so siehts vorerst aus. Die Seitenteile mach ich dann später da das Window noch nicht drinn ist und auch keine Farbe mehr da ist. Irgendeiner muss die wohl aufgebraucht haben. 

Ja ansonsten was mach ich sonst noch ? Naja ich bastle gemeinsam mit L.B an einen Programm zum auslesen von Temps aus den HM Programm usw die dann auf Displays dargestellt werden können. 
Wegen den Netzteil weis ich so recht immer noch nicht aber vermutlich werde ich Seasonic absagen aber wie und was da schreibe ich zu gegebener Zeit hier noch was.


----------



## Black_PC (14. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Erste Lackier Bilder*

Echt schön lackiert.

Aber so Recht gefallen will mir der Lüfterausschnitt in der Midplate nicht, weil wieso hast du da nicht ein Loch und aussen, dann die Befestigungslöcher gemacht ?


----------



## Acid (14. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Erste Lackier Bilder*

Auch wenn einige Kratzer erkennbar und der Ausschnitt nicht gerade Perfekt ist, eine ziemlich gute Lackqualität! Sieht sehr gleichmäßig und Staubfrei aus!


----------



## Schelmiii (14. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Erste Lackier Bilder*

Schöne Arbeit die du da zeigst. Wegen dem LCD Programm, was für LCDs braucht man dafür? Geht da jedes beliebige?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Erste Lackier Bilder*

Also fangen wir wieder mal von unten an 

Es ist geplannt das jedes LCD geht. Also sowohl auf den üblichen Displays von zB LC Design wie L.B eins hat als auch auf dem Alphacool wie ich es habe. Wir arbeiten erstmal an den Grundgerüst und bauen dann später weiter auf.

So nun zu Acid Ja die Kratzer gefallen mir auch nicht. Aber ich hab die schon veringert und normal sieht man die auch nicht. Ich habe hier extra so gehalten das man sie sieht. Welchen ausschnitt meinst du ? Der für den Lüfter ist gerade auch wenn das nicht so aussieht auf den Bild. Unten die Ausschnitte sind so gewollt wegen Netzteil etc. 

Weil es mir so besser gefallen hat als zich löcher in der midiplatte Black PC.


----------



## Black_PC (14. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Erste Lackier Bilder*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Weil es mir so besser gefallen hat als zich löcher in der midiplatte Black PC.



Ist wohl einfach Geschmackssache


----------



## L.B. (14. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Erste Lackier Bilder*



Schelmiii schrieb:


> Wegen dem LCD Programm, was für LCDs braucht man dafür? Geht da jedes beliebige?



Man kann alle LCDs nutzen die von LCD Hype unterstützt werden, und das sind eigentlich alle, die man als Endkunde bekommen kann.


@Nobody: Ich habe an der Lackierung immer noch nichts gefunden, was man bemängeln könnte.


----------



## BENNQ (14. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Erste Lackier Bilder*

Naja ein leichter Kratzter ist schon zu erkennen aber man sieht ihn erst beim 10ten hinschauen...
Haste echt super gemacht


----------



## Gnome (14. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Erste Lackier Bilder*

Wow echt super lackiert! Schön sauber, haste fein gemacht


----------



## VJoe2max (15. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Erste Lackier Bilder*

Schöne Lackierarbeiten . Wunderbar gleichmäßig auf den großen Flächen - TOP! Das sieht wirklich gut aus. Die paar Kratzer im Grudnmaterial fallen denke ich nicht auf, da schwarz so was bei bunter Beleuchtung gut weg schluckt.

Allerdings hätte ich an deiner Stelle die Clips an den Schachtwänden vorne abgeschraubt . Da hast du jetzt überall einen hellen Schatten dahinter.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;die Entscheidung*

Sooo kommen wir nun zum Hauptthema zuerst. Das Netzteil.

Ich habe mich nun entschieden und ich habe es mir nicht leicht gemacht und habe mir auch ein paar Meinungen eingeholt was der ein oder andere bestimmt bemerkt hat. 

Jedenfalls bin ich zu den Entschluss gekommen das Angebot von Seasonic abzulehnen. Gründe gibt es viele. Aber einer der hauptsächlichsten der mich dazu bewegt hat ist der das ich wert auf Ehrlichkeit lege und auch zu meinen Worten stehe. Und ich habe Antec Versprochen ihr Netzteil einzubauen so das es in den Mod läuft. Und so komme ich vorerst nicht umhin das Netzteil einzubauen ohne mein Wort zu brechen. Und das mache ich nun einemal nicht. Sicher mag das der ein oder andere nicht verstehen. Aber das ist nun einmal meine Auffasung und die werte ich nicht los lassen schon gar nicht wegen einer im grunde so labitaren sache.
Sicher gab es auch noch andere Gründe sowohl für als auch gegen eine Solche Entscheidung. Aber das muss ich nur mit mir abmachen.

So nun kommen wir zur Kritik.

Wie gesagt die Kratzer sieht man nur weil ich es wollte das man sie sieht und ich das Blech extra so gehalten habe. Normal im Case sieht man es nicht.
Die Klips habe ich nicht abgemacht weil die noch gebraucht werden und weil man dahinter nicht sieht wie ob nun Lackiert wurde oder nicht. Sicher mag man das als Pfusch bezeichnen. Aber irgendwo wurde auch die Farbe mit der Zeit Knap. 

Wegen den Schrauben; Ja es ist wohl Geschmacks Sache. Aber ich fand jedenfalls das es nicht so gut aussieht wie jetzt und so groß ist der unterschied auch nicht.

So und Morgen geht es los das allte Case auseinander zu bauen.


----------



## Schelmiii (15. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;die Entscheidung*

Gute , wenn auch schwere Entscheidung


----------



## Black_PC (15. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;die Entscheidung*

Eig ist die Entscheidung die vorallem moralisch richtige Entscheidung gewesen, ich finde es auch gut, dass du es gemacht hast, außerdem, wei du wahrscheinlich bei keros TB mitbekommen hast, ist das Seasonic gar nicht das beste NT, soll nämlich gar nciht besser sein, als das X-750er.

Das Antec ist bestimmt gut, aber jetzt dann auch schnell mal testen, zu dem Netzteil schreibst du kein Review oder ?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;die Entscheidung*

Nun ehrlich gesagt hab ich in keros Tagebuch dann nicht weiter gelesen. Aber nach wie vor finde ich ist das Seasonic Netzteil eines der besten Netzteile die es zz gibt. Und auch der nachfolger wird gut sein. Aber auch Antec ist mm nach nicht schlecht.

Und ja ihr werdet auch ein Review zu lesen bekommen über das Netzteil. Sofern ihr das wollt.

Was ich vergessen habe. ICh war mal gut auf MF zu sprechen aber langsamm denke ich die haben was gegen ihre user.

1. Das neue Design ist verbugt und finden tut man auch nichts mehr so schnell.
2. Die haben mal eben meine Bestellung gelöscht aus welchen Grund auch immer. Obwohl die das Geld haben. Ich glaube es ist die längste Zeit was von MF gekommen.....


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Es lief dann doch nicht so*

Sooo dala heute wollte ich ja Einbauen. Und ob ihrs glaubt oder nicht es ist nichts geworden....

Also zuerst hab ich den Radi rein geschraubt. Das hat mal eben 2 h gedauert weil sich die löcher blöd eing´fedeln liesen und ich zwischendrinn eingeschlafen bin....

Dann stellte ich mal eben fest das das Display nicht rein gehen wird wo es sollte. Also musste ich mal eben was ändern. Also neues Loch in den Deckel und ein paar Halterungen gebaut. Und da die genau werden mussten hat das wieder gedauert. Und so kamm es das Der Nachmittag mit schrauben schneiden Bohren belegt war. Was war gleich heute ? Ach ja Buß und beet Tag, na wie passend.
Jedenfalls hab ich auch noch den PC auseinander genommen was ziemlich gut ging. Davon gibt es aber 2 Bilder die mir richtig gut gefallen.

So sah es noch gestern aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und dann Wasser ablassen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die schläuche sind nur minimal eingefärbt aber kaum zu erkennen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erschreckender war da der Staub im Radi



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nun Bild Nr 1. Kennt ihr noch die Graka abdeckung die ich nur drauf machen kann wenn der AGB mal kurz nicht da ist ?
Jedenfalls konnte ich nicht wiederstehen und wollte es wissen. Und wieder erwrten es passt auf den mm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja irgendwann war das Case leer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und noch einmal konnte ich nicht wiederstehen und den Ram Kühler aufbauen. Ist zwar ziemlich kniflig aber ok. Aber ich denke ich werde ihn mal etwas einkürzen müssen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja und nun seht ihr mal mein kleines Problemchen heute



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die Lösung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die muss ich nur noch Lackieren und dann passt alles wieder. War zwar nicht ganz so geplant aber das Ergebnis sieht klasse aus. Da müsst ihr aber noch warten denn das Foto gibts erst am WE
Und meine Unkosten hab ich hier auch noch mal. Dafür musste ich wahnsinnige 1,50 € bezahlen für 5 l destiliertes Wasser...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ach ja und das gefällt mir auch noch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Agb halterung passt super. Meine Maße waren alle richtig und die AGBs sitzen genau da wo sie sein sollen.
Und dann hab ich noch ausgerechnet was mich das Upgrade der CPU gekostet hat. Mit Versandkosten musste ich 0,12 € drauf legen. Ist schon heftig...
Achja beim Netzteil siehts ähnlich aus. Da hab ich für mein Be Quit 42 € bekommen. Und 48 hab ich mal bezahlt....
Naja was solls


----------



## BENNQ (17. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Es lief dann doch nicht so*

Sieht doch alles sehr gut aus  Die AGB-Halterung besonders!!!


----------



## Schelmiii (17. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Es lief dann doch nicht so*

Sieht gut aus, nur blöd das du nicht fertig wurdest. Aber das Endergebnis wird bestimmt geil. Du nimmst ja jetzt 2 Farben für das Wasser oder?


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (17. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Es lief dann doch nicht so*

boah sieht das geil aus vorallem der ram kühler !


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Es lief dann doch nicht so*

Freut mich das es euch gefällt und das ihr nicht mit bekommen habt das meine ersten sleve Versuche richtig blöd liefen  

Ja ich nehm verschiedenes Wasser. Einmal Blaues (Aquacomputer) und einmal wieder Grünes (nanoxia). Aber naja Ich denke am Freitag hab ich dann den 1 kreislauf aufbau zusammen. Mach meine Tests und baue dann am Samstag final auf die 2 kreisläufe um.


----------



## Acid (17. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Es lief dann doch nicht so*

bin auch mal drauf gespannt wie die 2 Farben wirken  die 2 Agbs sind Geil!


----------



## Own3r (17. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Es lief dann doch nicht so*

Sieht mal wieder sehr gut aus bei dir!


----------



## Darkknightrippper (17. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Es lief dann doch nicht so*

Warum werd ich erst jetzt auf das TB aufmerksam, ich glaub ich werd mittlerweile blind.
Sieht auf jedenfall bis jetzt genial aus 

[X]ABO


----------



## Black_PC (17. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Es lief dann doch nicht so*

Gefällt mir auch sehr gut, sowhl der RamKühler, als auch der AGB Halter.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Es lief dann doch nicht so*

Danke für das Abo Darkknightrippper 
Ja Acid ich bin auch mal gespannt wie das alles Wirken wird. Am WE wissen wir mehr.
Naja mir gefällt am Ram Kühler nicht das er so hoch ist. Das werde ich wohl noch ändern müssen. Aber sonst passt der wunderbar. Auch zusammen mit dem Spanungswandler Kühler.

Ja aber das ich das Falsche Bild hochgeladen habe merkt auch keiner naja dann eben jetzt. Hier das Bild mit der Graka Abdeckung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ja ich weiß die Sleeves sehen schrecklich aus. War aber auch mein 1. Versuch....
So gehe in die Ecke mich schämen


----------



## Black_PC (17. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Es lief dann doch nicht so*

Also zum Sleeven, der Shrink ist viel zu lang, und ich glaube die Spannung vom Sleeve stimmt auch nicht.


----------



## BENNQ (17. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Es lief dann doch nicht so*

Sieht sehr gut aus die Grafikkartenabdeckung  Aber betreibst du deinen RAM nicht im Dual Channel betrieb (bei den meisten Boards die ich kenne is der erste Channel immer die eine Farbe und der andere die andere Farbe)


----------



## Black_PC (17. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Es lief dann doch nicht so*

So wie er die Rams hat, müsste es stimmen, und die sollten im Dual Channel laufen, denn bei den meisten Boards, gehören die RAMs in die Sockel mit der gleichen Farbe


----------



## BENNQ (17. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Es lief dann doch nicht so*

Aso des wusste ich ned... Bei mir is es auch so aber sonst kenn ich keins wos so is...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Es lief dann doch nicht so*

Jch weiß das die Srinks nen nummer zu lang gewurden sind. Das hab ich beim ersten etwas versemmelt und dann weiter geführt. Und der sleeve ist eigentlich relativ blickdicht nur beim Fotografieren mit viel Blitz kommt da was hervor. Aber naja war halt mein erster Versuch. Mach ichs eben nochmal. 

Ja die Rams hatte ich so stecken. Wegen Dual channel. Im Bios wurde auch angezeigt dualchannel. Also gehe ich davon aus das es auch Dualchanel ist. Ich hab die Rams aber mal umgesteckt mal sehen was passiert


----------



## Black_PC (17. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Es lief dann doch nicht so*

Also soweit ich mich erinnern kann, ist es bei meinem Gigabyte GA870-UD3 genauso, also Rams in die gleiche Farbe


----------



## Own3r (18. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Es lief dann doch nicht so*

Du solltest dir RAMs so lassen, wie sie auf dem Bild sind, denn so sind die richtig! 

Der Shrink ist wirklich ein bissel zu lang


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Es lief dann doch nicht so*

Ja mal sehen. Mehr als nur 2 Gb erkennen geht ja nicht. Also rein nach den Modo Versuch macht Gluck und Gebrauchsanleitungen lesen kann jeder  
Oder ich hol mir für die Optik noch 4 Gb 

Jedenfalls hab ich heute noch die Winkel Lackiert für das Display so das ich morgen loslegen kann.  Ich bin zwar schon einen Tag im Verzug aber egal. Ich denke dann am Montag oder vlt am Sonntag gibts Bilder des 2. Kreislaufes.

Aber hier erstmal noch fix die Bilder der Winkel.
Einmal



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und 2 mal.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja und Mindfactory will anscheinend nicht mehr das ich bei denen Einkaufe.


----------



## BENNQ (18. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Es lief dann doch nicht so*

Schaut gut aus  das mit Mindfactory is natürlich ärgerlich


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Farbfail*

Heute hab ich mal ganz schwer gearbeitet und hab genau 1 % von dem geschaffen was ich wollte. Und zwar den 2. Radi saubergemacht, Lüfter ab und Staub bedrachtet



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ausgewaschen und gewundert was alles so aus einen Radi raus kommen kann der eigentlich schon vor der inbetriebnahme gewaschen wurde.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2 Lüfter ran. Ja und das wars auch schon. Und hier fängt auch schon das Trauerspiel an.
1. Ein entkoppler der Lüfter ist weg.
2. Ich wollte ein Laufwerkshalter bauen was daneben ging. Erst Version nummer 3 ging.
3. Die Farbe der midiplatte ist gerißen. Ja alles sieht super aus. Aber ausgerechnet die sichtseite der midi platte da ist die Farbe gerissen....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also bin ich heute abend so gegen 18,45 mit einer durchschnitsgeschwindigkeit von 100 kmh Andere Farbe holen gegangen, hab die midiplatte abgeschliffen und Poliert und erneut besprüht mit anderer Farbe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Nun hoff ich das die hällt. Aber die anderen Teile sehen alle super aus. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch die mit dem selben Material. Ich versteh das nicht....
Ja und das Verschiebt wieder alles auf den Samstag abend mit dem zusammenbau... Ja ich wollte fortgehen aber naja.....
So hoffe ich das ich morgen die entkoplung finde, die Farbe hällt,das die Laufwerkshalterung passt, ich voran komme.

Ach und noch 2 Dinge. 
1. Nobody braucht ein neues Handy. Da hat er schon einen Tread aufgemacht aber keinen interessierts.
Kennt hier vlt jemand ein Handy was so max 150 € kostet, Wlan hat Telefonieren und simsen kann, Nicht gleich auseinander fällt ? Wäre nett wenn derjenige das dann posten kann.

2. Ich haße die sinnlos bewerter die einfach negativ bewerten und dann so feige Hunde sind und nicht mal posten was sie stört.  Ist aber nicht nur hier so. Auch in anderen Tagebüchern wie das von Gnome oder Rossteuscher ist das so.

Tante edit sagt noch das sich MF doch noch entschlossen hat etwas zu schicken. Sogar das was Nobody wollte.


----------



## Black_PC (19. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Farbfail*

Das ist ja echt übel, sowohl der viele Staub auf und in dem Radi, als auch die Farbrisse bei der Midplate.


----------



## Acid (19. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Farbfail*

samsung jet 8000 z.b. ist preis leistungsmäßig sehr gut!


----------



## Own3r (19. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Farbfail*

 Ganz schön viel Dreck! Mal schauen ob MF auch das liefert was du wolltest


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Farbfail*

Der Staub auf dem Radi hat mich weniger beeindruckt. Wenngleich es doch erschreckend viel ist wenn man bedenkt das das System mit Radi vlt mal 100h lief. Aber naja da macht auch ne menge Luft durch. Aber ich denke da werde ich wohl unbedingt leren ziehen müssen uns nach dem zusammenbau etwas modden.
Aber das innen hat mich dann schon überrascht. Deswegen werde ich auch die Kühler aufmachen müssen denke ich. Und gut das ich noch die Filter habe.

Am meisten ko..... mich die Riße auf der Midi Platte an. Die einzige stelle wo es wichtig ist das alles gut ist. Aber vlt ist es auch nicht so sclecht. Die neue Farbe scheint alle Riße und Kratzer abzudecken so das dann alles zu 100 % genau ist. Aber wiso die midiplatte raf ich immer noch nicht..

Ja ich hoffe auc das MF alles richtig hat. Wenn ja kommt es gerade noch rechtzeitig. Denn den Hub brauch ich dringend.

Das jet 8000  sieht zwar ganz gut aus. Aber naja es ist etwas zu teuer für mich aber ich behalte es in der hinterhand. Für weitere Ideen bitte hier danke.

Edite sagt das sich ergeben hat das ich günstig an eine 470 ran komme. Na mal sehen


----------



## Black_PC (20. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Farbfail*

Geil, dass du ne 2. GTX 470 bekommen hast, wo in der Bucht ?, für wie viel und welche Firma, wieder EVGA ?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Farbfail*

Nein im Luxx. Ich handle gerade mit dem noch aber es sieht gut aus. ZZ stehen wir bei 160 € inkl. für eine nie getaktete Colorful GTX 470 im normalen NV design. Ist zwar keine Evga aber gegenüber einer Evga spare ich ca 50 €.Natürlich mit Rehnung also passt das auch mit den Kühlertausch sollte Sli funktionieren.

Die Farbe sieht übrigends gut aus und unebenheiten sind weg 
*
*


----------



## Black_PC (20. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Farbfail*

Wie lang hat er sie denn schon in Nutzung, weil die Ersparniss ist jetzt nicht so hoch


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Farbfail*

Muss ich noch Fragen. Aber endgültig gekauft habe ich die noch nicht. Aber immerhin spar ich schonmal und bei ebay gehen die Teile teurer weg.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Farbfail*

Ein kleiner Zwischen bericht. Ersteinmal hab ich heute das Laufwerk ran geschraubt und dann die Hardware verbaut. Jetzt bin ich gerade dabei Wasser zu befüllen. Dabei musste ich feststellen das ein Winkel undicht ist. So ist das Wasser nahe der Sata Anschlüsse vom Board niedergegangen. Nun hoffe ich das nichts passiert ist. Denn ich habe destiliertes Wasser genommen.
Leider geht der PC immer wieder jetzt aus. Ich denke und hoffe das es die Schutzfunktion der CPU ist wegen überhitzen. Ich lass ihn jetzt ne weile stehen und versuche es dann noch einmal. Ansonsten muss ich wohl das Board einschicken und Warten.


----------



## Black_PC (20. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Nichts geht*

Nicht gut, aber läuft die Wakü schon oder ist der Prozi dann ohne Kühlung ?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Nichts geht*

Also die Wakü läuft und der PC schaltet sich nicht mehr aus. Ich denke nun hab ich den Fehler gefunden. Ein Pumpenkabel wahr verdreht im Stecker.... Soviel vom Thema Qualität.... Ich werde nun alles anschliesen und hoffen das nichts zerstört wurde. Und alles geht. Aber wenn dann hat es vlt nur die Platten zerstört. Na mal sehen.
Morgen werde ich dann alles abbauen und den 1 Kreislauf aufbau machen. Heute hab ich alles so gebaut um Fehler zu finden.

Achja die 470 ist vom Juni und ich bekomm sie noch günstiger.

Edite meint;

Also es geht wieder alles. zz läuft Prime und Fur Mark und nichts schmiert ab.
Die Temps im Idle liegen bei ca 25°. Bei 23 ° Raum. 
Als Schadensbillanz muss ich wohl einiges aufnehmen.
1. Nachbesserung an der Case Lackierung
2. Midiplatte neu Lackieren
3. Morgen den Kreislauf ablassen und den 1 Kreislauf bauen ohne MidiPlatte.
4. 2 Defekte Anschlüsse
5. 1 Defektes Kabel.

So siehts zz aus. Hardware scheint alles noch io zu sein. Naja auser das Caos was ich veranstaltet habe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So ich werde heute noch Stabilität Tests machen und Morgen dann von neuen Anfangen...

Wer Schuld hat ? Ein einfaches Verdrehtes Kabel an einer Pumpe..... 
Tja chinesische Qualität eben.


----------



## Timmynator (21. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Nichts geht*

Wie biste denn darauf gekommen, dass das Kabel "verdreht" (ich interpretiere das mal als falsch gesteckt) an der Pumpe angeschlossen war? Das wäre eine der letzten Stellen, an der ich suchen würde...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Nichts geht*

Jaaa Das war auch das letzte wohnach ich gesucht habe...

Ich habe jetzt so zimlich raus wie und warum. 
Bei der AGB war ein 45 ° Winkel undicht. Also tropfte es auf die Sata Kabel und dann auf die Midiplatte. Als ich das bemerkte viel der PC aus. Was wiederum zufall war. Was mit der CPU Temp. zu tun hatte. Die zu hoch war da die Pumpe nicht Pumpte.
Also hab gedacht das es ein Defekt ist seitens des Boards. Als aber die Pumpe nicht richtig ging als ich sie am HM anschloss dämerte es mir und ich schloss sie am anderen PC an. Und siehe da es geht nicht... Ja also Kabel geschaut da das mitlerweile reflex bei mir ist. Und siehe da im Vergleich mit der anderen war am Stecker ein Kabel vertauscht. Also umgeklemmt und siehe da das Wasser Läuft.der PC geht nicht mehr aus.
Ich habe nun auch Prime und Furmark zusammen durchlaufen lassen. So ca die ganze nacht und nichs ist ausgegangen. Die Wassertemperatur liegt bei 20 ° bei 19 ° Raum. Die CPU ist im Idle bei 24 ° und unter Prime bei 34° Wohlgemwerkt bei 3,8 Ghz und 1,42 V. Die Graka lungert bei 25 ° rum und erreicht mit Furmark und Prime mal eben 42 ° Bei Full HD.

Mitlerweile hat sich rausgestellt das noch ein Anschluss an der Pumpe leckt. Da tropft es leicht raus. Ich werde das beobachten und abwarten da ich nach den Tests und wenn die Midiplatte richtig ausgehärtet ist eh umstelle auf 2 kreisläufe.

Ein entsprechendes Update was ich so seit gestern gemacht habe gibts dann heute nachmittag, ich schreibe es dann wärend ich das A Team ansehe.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zusammenbau zum 2.*

Also wie ihr schon bemerkt habt ging dann nicht alles so klatt über die Bühne aber am Anfang sah alles noch ganz gut aus.

Jedenfalls Hatte ich gestern noch 2 Winkel gebaut um das Laufwerk unten am Case ran zu schrauben. Da dort die Räder sind hab ich mich entschlossen diese mit einzu beziehen. und die Winkel unter die Räder zu schrauben. Das ging ganz gut. Auch ohne Abkantbank aber dafür mit viel Kraft. Leider ist der Lack etwas in mitleidenschaft gezogen worden aber naja. Ich muss die Winkel sowiso noch Lackieren da stört auch nicht wenn da ein Laufwerk mit liegt 

Danach hab ich den 2. Radi in der Front eingebaut. Ja da hat mir aber noch ein entkopler gefehlt denn ich dann gefunden habe als der radi gerade drinn war.... Naja einfach den Lüfter ab entkopler drauf fertig. 

Danach kamm das Board auf das Tray mitsammt aller aufbauten. Und daneben Die AGB halterung. Irgendwie hab ich da ganz gut gemessen....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja das kamm dann auch ins Case mitsammt des Netzteils und später auch die Midiplatte. Jo aber zuvor hab ich noch fix die Kühler gesäubert. Und was soll ich sagen Schienenbruch scheint doch recht zu haben.... Ein Filter sollte man schon einsetzen....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Graka



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach der Reinigung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja und Coolloraborys WLP hab ich auch drauf gemacht. Aber eins muss man sagen so einfach verteilbar ist das zeug nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das soll zb reichen für eine CPU. Aber naja es ist etwas zu wenig



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nachdem alles drin war erstmal fix gestaunt wie gut das aussieht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja und dann hab ich mal verschlaucht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Verkabelung sah dann noch nicht ganz so gut aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ja dann ging es schon los das nichts ging. Und weil die Pumpe kein Wasser zum Kühler beförderte schaltete sich der Pc ab. Ja und da endeckte ich das der 45 ° Winkel undicht war und das Wasser auf dei Sata Anschlüsse und dann auf die Midiplatte tropfte... Ja da hoffte ich nur das das Board nichts abbekommen hat. Auch wenn ich weiser und Praktischer weise nur Destiliertes Wasser benutzt habe. Naja da hab ich dann erstmal den Winkel getauscht der bald einen kleinen Unfall mit dem Hammer haben wird...

Ja und dann ging immer noch nichts. Erst dachte ich das irgendwie etwas dicht war. Also alles auseinander gebaut aber auch nicht. Dann hab ich die Pume getauscht und schau an... Das Kabel wars... Ja jedenfalls geht es jetzt. Ich werde nun die Midiplatte Lackieren und dann Auf 2 Kreisläufe umstellen. Die Verkabelung habe ich nun auch soweit. Da ist mir aufgefallen das das Case zu klein ist... Mal wieder so geht der HM nur unter den Case. Aber da muss ich einen Winkel bauen wo er drauf kommt da der USB anschluss zu lang ist...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Ja das mach ich dann im verlaufe der Woche. Bei den ganzen bastelein ist mir eine neue Idee gekommen aber dazu später mehr. leider muss ich auch an einigen stellen nachbessern da ich dort mit anschlüssen rangekommen bin. Aber das ist nicht weiter schlimm. Die Temps sind super. Zumindest das entschädigt. 

Und das Display Sitzt auch ganz gut auch wenn mir die richtigen Schrauben fehlen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ZZ bin ich dran den HM zum Laufen zu bekommen aber der rut gerade was er will mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## Schelmiii (21. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zusammenbau zum 2.*



> Nachdem alles drin war erstmal fix gestaunt wie gut das aussieht


Aber echt, sieht richtig gut aus


----------



## zøtac (21. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zusammenbau zum 2.*

Das sieht echt heftig geil aus 

Ich sollte auch mal etwas Modden, mein Rechner ist Augenkrebs in Person^^


----------



## Timmynator (21. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zusammenbau zum 2.*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Mitlerweile hat sich rausgestellt das noch ein Anschluss an der Pumpe leckt. Da tropft es leicht raus.



Beim Gewinde könnte Teflonband helfen...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zusammenbau zum 2.*

Jo sieht nicht schlecht aus. Aber bedenkt es ist nur der Refernz aufbau Damit ich einen Vergleich habe wenn nächste Woche 2 Kreisläufe kommen. Nun weiß ich wie ich vorgehen muss und nächste Woche läuft dann hofentlich alles Reibungslos ab.
Dann wird auch die Hintergrund beleuchtung verbaut. Und vlt die Main beleuchtung.
Die Temps liegen bei 23 ° Raum bei 25 ° der CPU und Graka im idle das ist schonmal gut. Aber das geht noch besser  

Wegen der Pumpe muss ich schauen. Ich denke es ist wiedermal der anschluss. Aber es kommt nicht viel raus und bei laufen auch nicht. Nur über nacht kamm was raus. Ich setze die Pumpe einfach vorne hin und wir werden sehen.


----------



## Black_PC (21. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zusammenbau zum 2.*

Sieht echt schon gut aus innen, aber bisher kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass unten das Laufwerk so gut aussieht.

Die Teps sind echt schon gut.


----------



## Gnome (21. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zusammenbau zum 2.*

Ui hast du schick gemacht den Innenraum. Gefällt mir gut in schwarz . Was ich aber nochmal machen würde, is die MidPlate. Da hab ich nur den rechteckigen Ausschnitt für den Lüfter zu bemängeln . Das solltest du eventuell noch ein wenig besser anpassen . Ansonsten sehr schön. Die 2 AGBs sind gut in der Optik


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (21. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zusammenbau zum 2.*

Schönes Update Darauf hab ich heute gewartet
Sieht wirklich gut aus. Und vorallem durchdacht

Der Winkel tut mir jetzt schon Leid. Auch wenn er es nicht anders verdient hat


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zusammenbau zum 2.*

Der Lüfter in der Midi Platte bleibt. Als der noch drin war hat er die innen Temperatur konstant auf ausentemperatur gehalten. Also lass ich ihn nicht weg. Aberer bekommt sowiso noch ne abdeckung. Genau wie der Radi.
Auf jeden fall kommt aber nächste Woche dann die 2 kreislauf Wakü. Und auch die Beleuchtung ist nicht mehr fern.

Und ja die Fehlerhaften Anschlüsse müssen Sterben. Vor allen der Winkel. Der hat soviel Ärger bereitet da muss das sein. Denn niemand ärgert Nobody ungestraft.  Oder willst du ihn haben Extreme Gamer ?

Die 2. 470 sieht gut aus. zumindest vom preis. Vermutlich bekomm ich sie für 140 €.


----------



## BENNQ (21. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zusammenbau zum 2.*

Sieht doch echt Top aus 
Wie willst du die 2 Kreisläufe machen?


----------



## Acid (21. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zusammenbau zum 2.*

Gefällt mir auch echt gut!! Der Doppel AGB hats mir besonders angetan, sehr geil!!

Was mich noch stört sind die Anschlüsse und der Schlauch. Gefällt mir persöhnlich beides nicht


----------



## L.B. (21. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zusammenbau zum 2.*

Dein Konzept gefällt mir auch richtig gut.  

Ich würde von den Farbzusätzen in Zukunft absehen oder einen Filter einbauen, denn die Kühler sehen schon ziemlich "verschleimt" aus.


----------



## Acid (21. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zusammenbau zum 2.*

Da kann ich L.B. nur zustimmen, ohne Farbzusätze passiert sowas nicht! Allerdings sind deine 2 Kreisläufe ja auch der optik wegen. Ich würde vvl beide Agbs unterschiedlich beleuchten, 1x grün vvl und 1x blau. Ich habe mir damals auch geschworen das ich keine Farbe mehr verwende.


----------



## kero81 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zusammenbau zum 2.*

Hey Nobody,
sieht richtig gut aus dein Innenraum!  Dem Kerolein gefällts!

Gruß Kero


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (22. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zusammenbau zum 2.*



BENNQ schrieb:


> Sieht doch echt Top aus
> Wie willst du die 2 Kreisläufe machen?


Ja ich werde die 2 Kreisläufe machen. Einer kühlt die CPU und läuft zu dem slim Radi. 
Und der 2. Geht zu den Großen und Kühlt alles was Graka heist. Sie sind eigenständige kreisläufe. Was das bringt werden wir sehen. Die Referenz werde hab ich schon.



Acid schrieb:


> Gefällt mir auch echt gut!! Der Doppel AGB hats mir besonders angetan, sehr geil!!
> 
> Was mich noch stört sind die Anschlüsse und der Schlauch. Gefällt mir persöhnlich beides nicht



Ja die Doppel AGB hat nicht jeder  Aber was findest du an den Anschlüssen schlecht ? Mir gefallen die ganz gut. Und sie werden nicht sooo schnell undicht. Naja die 2 ich hab aber schon ne Menge verbaut. Und denn Schlauch finde ich auch ok. Da er so klein ist wirkt das Case nicht überladen und ob ich nun 11/8 oder 16/10 nehm ist nur ne Optische Frage.



L.B. schrieb:


> Dein Konzept gefällt mir auch richtig gut.
> 
> Ich würde von den Farbzusätzen in Zukunft absehen oder einen Filter einbauen, denn die Kühler sehen schon ziemlich "verschleimt" aus.



Ich hab ja schon 2 Filter die so verbaut werden das man sie mal ganz schnell ausbauen und Waschen kann. Dafür auch die Hähne. Aber da ich durchsichtigen Schlauch habe und eine Durchsichtige AGB bleib ich bei diesen Farbzusätzen. Und mit Filter sehe ich auch kein Problem.



kero81 schrieb:


> Hey Nobody,
> sieht richtig gut aus dein Innenraum!  Dem Kerolein gefällts!
> 
> Gruß Kero


Na das freut den Nasenbär das es unseren kerolein gefällt. 


So und was ist heute passiert ? Na Richtig Mindfactory hat nach einer unglaublichen Lieferzeit von Wahnsinnigen 2 Wochen schon geliefert. Wow das haut einen Komplett um. 
Dann schauen wir uns mal an was da so kamm.

Ersteinmal einmal ein gewinkeltes USB Kabel für den HM.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Warum ? Nun das wird bei siesen Bild klar. Für einen normalen ist da kein Platz.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann ein Lüfter für die Chipsatzkühlung. Der unterstützt dann den schon vorhandenen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann kam noch endlich der Interne USB hub. Über ihn wird der HM, das Display  der Wlan Stick und der Bluetooth Stick laufen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Achja und ein Gigantischer Lüfter kamm auch noch. Der ist auch für die Chipsatzkühlung gedacht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soo und dann noch zwei Bilder die schwarzen sind die 140er und die kleinen die neuen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dommerle (22. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zusammenbau zum 2.*

Sind die süüüüüß!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (22. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zusammenbau zum 2.*

Jo sind sie. Die werden auch bald eingebaut nachdem ich mein Problem gelöst habe. 
Was ist nun wieder los ?
Wakü ausgelaufen ?
Nein Selbst der eine anschluss ist jetzt dicht ohne das ich was gemacht habe...
Alles abgestürzt ?
Nein der Heatmaster (HM) Macht nicht das was er soll. Mal dreht er alle Lüfter hoch obwohl die Temps tief sind und mal da reagiert er gar nicht auf erhöte Temperaturen. Das Teil macht was es will. Das muss ich auf jeden Fall beheben

Dann kann ich noch Miteilen die Graka ist auf den Weg. Für 140 € bekom ich sie nun. Und wenn Sli nicht geht ja dann Verkauf ich sie wieder für so 150 oder so.  mal sehen. Aber wenn es geht behalte ich sie.


----------



## zøtac (22. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zusammenbau zum 2.*

Der Chipsatzlüfter? Wozu brauchst du den überaupt`? Bleibt doch kühl, bei 890ger eher warm genug?^^
Ich würd mir so nen kleinen Brüller nie antun. Wenn du ihn an den PWM Stecker angeschlossen hast würd ich mal nen BIOS Reset veruschen, oder halt mit nem Externen Temp Sensor regeln


----------



## BENNQ (22. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zusammenbau zum 2.*

Der eine Lüfter sieht auf dem einen Bild voll rießig aus derweil is der soooooooo Süd


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (22. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zusammenbau zum 2.*

Naja etwas Kühler kann er manchmal schon sein. Deswegen habe Kühle ich ihn etwas. Schaden tuts nicht und da AMD CPUs auf Kälte gut reagieren bringts vlt ein paar Mhz. Aber Laut sind die Teile nicht. Man hört die noch nicht einmal. Das muss ein Typischer irglaube sein. Denn den Kühler auf den Board der schon so drauf ist hört man auch nicht. Aber ja niedlich sind sie schon die Kühler.

Aber was das mit den HM sein soll ka. Jetzt hat er die Macke und regelt zwar hoch (so schnell er eben möchte) Aber nicht wieder runter... Echt ich bin kurz davor das Teil auszubauen.


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (22. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zusammenbau zum 2.*

Schöne Lieferung!
Aber mach den kleinen richtig fest, sonst fliegt der davon^^


----------



## Own3r (22. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zusammenbau zum 2.*

Schöne Lieferung hast du da bekommen !


----------



## Acid (22. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zusammenbau zum 2.*

Mhh wenn die die Anschlüsse gefallen behalte sie  Ich würde auf Bitspower oder Enzotech setzen! Schlauch würde ich auch 16/10 nehmen..  natürlich nur der Optik wegen!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (23. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zusammenbau zum 2.*



Extreme-Gamer schrieb:


> Schöne Lieferung!
> Aber mach den kleinen richtig fest, sonst fliegt der davon^^


Ja in der nähe eines großen Lüfters wäre es durchaus Sinnvoll.


Acid schrieb:


> Mhh wenn die die Anschlüsse gefallen behalte sie  Ich würde auf Bitspower oder Enzotech setzen! Schlauch würde ich auch 16/10 nehmen..  natürlich nur der Optik wegen!


Jo Bitspower und enzotech sehen gut aus. Aber es gibt 2 Dinge die mich Persönlich stören. Einmal ist es die befestigung der Schläuche der ich nicht recht drauen mag zumindest bei Wechselnten Temperaturen etc. Und dann der Preis der für meine Begriffe etwas überzogen scheint. Daher nöö auserdem bringen ein anderer Schlauch und Anschlüsse kein Zuwachs in Leistung weswegen so eine Ausgabe schon mal ganz weit nach hinten gerät. 
Soo aber ich denke ich bekomme den HM langsam dazu das zu tun was ich will. Gut so denn am Freitag wird umgebaut auf 2 kreisläufe und am Samstg gehts in nen MM oder S Markt zum Handy schaun. Der Sonntag ist Update Tag und am Donnerstag werde ich hoffentlich Sli einrichten. 

Das nervige beim HM ist das das Teil erst bei 0,5 ° unterschied reagiert. Und das ist in meinen Augen gerade bei der Regelung über Wassertemperatur etwas blöd. Aber mal sehen. Nach den Software Launch zum HM Display ist ja wieder Zeit


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (26. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zusammenbau zum 2.*

Soo heute ist ein Packet gekommen.

Und nach 3 h funktioniert es fast. Ein Update gibt es nachdem alles funktioniert.

Keine Ahnung wovon der Nobody redet ?

Die Antwort 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M@rs (26. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zusammenbau zum 2.*

die 2.GTx470?^^


----------



## Black_PC (26. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zusammenbau zum 2.*

Cool, dass die 2. 470 läuft, bei dem Temps ist sie aber wohl noch nicht unter Wasser


----------



## Own3r (26. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zusammenbau zum 2.*

 Da hast du ja die zweite GTX470!


----------



## Gnome (26. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zusammenbau zum 2.*



Black_PC schrieb:


> Cool, dass die 2. 470 läuft, bei dem Temps ist sie aber wohl noch nicht unter Wasser



Da ist sie garantiert unter Wasser, weil 35°C Idle und 45°C Last bei LuKü unmöglich sind. 70-80°C Last sind wohl realistischer bei LuKü


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (26. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zusammenbau zum 2.*

Nein Gnome, er meint die unterste. Die ist bei 93°C^^. Die oberste ist unter Wasser.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (26. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zusammenbau zum 2.*

Jo es sind 2 Karten.

Die kühlere ist die Evga und die untere die ohne Wakü. 

Also zz hab ich 2 Propleme.

1. Die Karten werden zwar unter fur mark genutzt aber in 3 D Mark da gibt es keine änderungen.

2. Hin und wieder hab ich einen BSOD das wird wohl am Treiber liegen. Da muss ich nochmal was machen. 

zz mach ich gerade ingame benches. Mal sehen was da so raus kommt.


----------



## kero81 (26. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zusammenbau zum 2.*

Huhu Nasenbär,
schön das alles läuft. Die letzten Optimierungen bekommst du auch noch in den Griff, da bin ich mir sicher. 

Gruß
-Kero- (lein)


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (27. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Sli es läuft*

Sooo kerolein hat recht... Ich habe es noch hin bekommen. So heute Früh so gegen 2 hab ich endlich eine Konfig gefunden wie es geht. Ich habe die neuste Sli Software genommen und einen Veränderten Treiber.

Efekt; Keine Abstürze mehr, Mehr Leistung in Sielen (Just Cause 2 133 Frames) Nur 3 D Mark naja das bringt immer noch was mit 20 k..... Naja gut.

Aber vlt mal vom Anfang an.
Gestern glingelte der Postbote nachdem eigentlich das hier von DHL als verloren beziffert wurde.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da war das hier drinn



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach eine Weile hab ic es dann auch eingesteckt und mit den Netzteil verbunden.(Ich warte immer ne Weile damit sich die HW aklimatisieren kann.)
Jo und dann erstmal die neuste Software instaliert was aber nicht ging. Also hab ich dann mittels befehlszeilen immer verschiedenes Deeinstaliert und instaliert und musste ansehen wie es hin und wieder zu BSOD kamm. Naja bis ich eben das Versuchte mit neuer Software und alten Treiber. Jo und das läuft bis jetzt schonmal stabil. Am Montag dann bekomm ich leihweise ne Sli bridge und werte dann entscheiden ob ich die Karte gewinnbringend Verkaufe oder sie behalte. Achja und so siehts im Rechner zz aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und dann hab ich mich heute Früh noch daran gemacht die Front voran zu bringen.

So hat der Nobody heute das Top produkt schlechthin die Front USB halterung bearbeitet 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


damit man es auch schon Festkleben kann an der Front blende. Und jop es scheint zu halten. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber leider muss euch Nobody heute einen Verlust melden.  Es ist schreckleich. Ich ging heute raus um noch etwas zu Feilen etc. Und das Essen war noch auf den Herd.... Naja und irgendwann kamm ich wieder rein und es roch etwas streng... 
Jedenfalls war das Fleich nun so schwarz das es schon durch den Topf gerapt ist.....

Und heute Abend was mac ich da ? Richtig ich baue auf 2 Kreisläufe um und ändere kleinigkeiten was ich bemerkt habe als ich die beleuchtung mal ins Case hilt. Dazu sag ich nur


----------



## Gnome (27. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Sli es läuft*

Sieht gut aus 

Nur die Anschlüsse musst du mal noch unbedingt ändern. Die find ich persönlich unschön. Sind die einfachsten Anschraubtüllen...da würd ich wenigstens die hier nehmen: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 - gerändelt - black nickel 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 - gerändelt - black nickel 62147

Sieht zumindest aus wie 13/10, kann mich auch irren


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (27. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Sli es läuft*

Schönes Update.

Ich hoffe die Küche steht noch?

Ich denke mit der Sli-Bridge wird die Performance noch steigen.

@Gnome: er hat aber 11/8er Anschlüsse.


----------



## Schelmiii (27. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Sli es läuft*

So langsam mausert sich dein PC zu einer echt geilen Maschine. Sieht echt gut aus. Wann machst du denn den 2. Kreislauf?

Ps.: Solltest du die 470 verkaufen, meld dich, hätte interesse^^


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (27. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Sli es läuft*



Gnome schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus
> 
> Nur die Anschlüsse musst du mal noch unbedingt ändern. Die find ich persönlich unschön. Sind die einfachsten Anschraubtüllen...da würd ich wenigstens die hier nehmen: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 - gerändelt - black nickel 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 - gerändelt - black nickel 62147
> 
> Sieht zumindest aus wie 13/10, kann mich auch irren



Hey unser lieblingsthema. Naja mal ehrlich. Ich finde sie so schlimm nicht. Es gibt immer noch Plaste anschlüssse 
Jedenfalls Rechne dir bitte das mal durch Gnome. Ich habe so ca 34 Anschlüsse die dann getauscht werden müssten. Und alleine bei 2 € pro anschluss wären das 68 € mal eben so. Vielleicht nehm ich irgendwann andere Anschlüsse. Aber das ist eher unwahrscheinlich aus 2 Gründen. 1. Es gibt keinen Leistungsschub und selbst bei meinen jetzigen schlechten aufbau habe ich 134 L durchfluss.2. Die Anschlüsse haben mm nach irgend etwas. Mir jedenfalls gefallen sie. Und solchen wie du sie hast traue ich nach wie vor nicht. Sorry aber so ist das eben.
Und dafür hol ich mir lieber noch 4 GB Ram und der Rest kommt für die SSD.



Extreme-Gamer schrieb:


> Schönes Update.
> 
> Ich hoffe die Küche steht noch?
> 
> Ich denke mit der Sli-Bridge wird die Performance noch steigen.



Jo mit ner Sli brücke sollte es noch etwas besser werden. Und ja die Küche steht noch. Ist halt ein etwas strengerer Geruch drinne aber hey Küche mit rauch geruch das hat nicht jeder. 



Schelmiii schrieb:


> So langsam mausert sich dein PC zu einer echt geilen Maschine. Sieht echt gut aus. Wann machst du denn den 2. Kreislauf?
> 
> Ps.: Solltest du die 470 verkaufen, meld dich, hätte interesse^^


Joa es wird hier immer stärker.... Naja was solls. Aber um deine erste Frage zu beantworten 





Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Und heute Abend was mach ich da ? Richtig ich baue auf 2 Kreisläufe um und ändere kleinigkeiten was ich bemerkt habe als ich die beleuchtung mal ins Case hilt. Dazu sag ich nur


Und das heist ich fange gleich an.

Und wenn ich sie doch verkaufen sollte melde ich mich bei dir zuerst. Aber eins vorneweg. Die Evga gehört mir die bekommt keiner.


----------



## Schelmiii (27. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Sli es läuft*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Joa es wird hier immer stärker.... Naja was solls. Aber um deine erste Frage zu beantworten
> Und das heist ich fange gleich an.
> 
> Und wenn ich sie doch verkaufen sollte melde ich mich bei dir zuerst. Aber eins vorneweg. Die Evga gehört mir die bekommt keiner.



Ja, lesen hat sich schon oft als hervorragende Methode erwiesen, Informationen aus einem Text herrauszuziehen^^

Das mim Verkauf hört sich gut an, aber mal sehn, vllt klappt des mim sli ja
Viel Spaß beim Aufbauen der Kreisläufe.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (27. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Sli es läuft*

Ähm schelmii ich will ja nichts sagen aber ich schreibs einfach mal 



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Sooo kerolein hat recht... Ich habe es noch hin bekommen. So heute Früh so gegen 2 hab ich endlich eine Konfig gefunden wie es geht. Ich habe die neuste Sli Software genommen und einen Veränderten Treiber.



Sli funktioniert ohne Probleme. Ich muss nur noch sehen ob ich die Karte behalte oder eben nicht. Und das entscheide ich nächste Woche.

Sooo und nun ich habe einen Termin mit viel Wasser und noch mehr Angst Hass und Freude 



> Viel Spaß beim Aufbauen der Kreisläufe.



Jo 
Angst = Hoffentlich geht nach der Aktion der Rechner noch
Hass = Warum ist dieser schxxxxx abxxxx bexxxxxx Anschluss undicht ?
Freude = Die schlacht ist gewonnen. Die Feinde Niedergeschlagen. Daniel Moore oder wie der heißt steigt in den Hubschrauber ein.  Jaa ^^ ich schau neben dem Basteln immer ne DVD mit an.


----------



## Schelmiii (27. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Sli es läuft*

Also die drei gefühle kenn ich. Fehlt noch der Gedanke, wieso man sich nicht einfach nen pc ausm saturn kauft wo man sich den ganzen Stress einfach nicht antuhen muss^^

Zum Thema SLI, ich habe mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt. Ich meinte eher, warten wir ab, ob sich SLI für dich rentiert und als "will ich behalten" erweist  zumal du ja noch mit der Bridge probierst.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (27. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Sli es läuft*

Ich will benchmarks sehen ;D
und fps aus verschiedenen games


----------



## Pr0t0type (28. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Sli es läuft*

Sehr schon dein System! Benchmarks währen sicher auch geil!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (28. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Soo heute ist es soweit. Die 2 Kreislüfe laufen.

Aber von Anfang an. Beim letzten mal ging ja einiges schief. Aber was war der Fehler? Na ganz einfach es lag an 2 Dinge. 

1. Kaum eine Organisation.
2. keine Schokolade.

Beides habe ich nun ausgemerzt. Also kann es losgehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zuerst das Wasser ablassen und das restliche Wasser aus den Kreislauf raus bringen. Jo das ging ganz gut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Midiplatte hatte ich ja auch nochmal lackiert so das sie wieder gut aussieht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Danach hab ich mal angefangen neu zu verschlauchen. So habe ich erstmal die Wartungseinheiten zu bauen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ich aber keinen Platz im Case habe habe ich die unten ran gebaut. Danach hab ich dann die ganzen schläuche angebracht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Nach so eineigen h hab ich dann das auch geschaft.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Naja und dann gings los mit den Wasser rei lassen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Aber wie macht man das am besten ? Naja ich hab einfach etwas raus gekippt aus der Flasche



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 und dann hab ichs einfach eingefüllt  aus der Flasche. Das ging ganz gut. Bis irgendwann alles gefüllt war. Nur die Grüne Flüssigkeit hat mehr von einen Schaumbad aber das hat sich bis heute gegeben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ja es ist ziemlich unterschiedlich was in den Kreislaf rein ging..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jo und dann hab ichs gemerkt mir ist ein Fehler unterlaufen. Ich hab den einen Anschluss an der AGB falsch angeschlossen....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also hab ich mal eben die Wartungseinheit genutzt und ich muss sagen das ging ganz gut ohne etwas zu verschütten hab ich so einen Teil der Wakü entlehrt und konnte den Anschluss umtauschen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann habe ich heute angefangen Zu verkabeln.. Ja aber das sollte noch eine Weile dauern denke ich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Benchmarks etc werde ich noch machen. Aber wohl erst Morgen.


----------



## Black_PC (28. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Der Rechner sieht schon richtig gut aus, aber mit den Kabeln wirst du noch lange zu kämpfen haben, aber das machsst du schon.

Die grüne Flüssigkeit, hat echt was von nem Schaumbad.


----------



## zøtac (28. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Bild Nr. 6:
Hammer. So muss das aussehen^^


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (28. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Naja die Bilder mit der Schlauchführung und kennt ihr ja noch gar nicht. 

Aber erste werde hab ich schon. Die CPU hat nun im Idle 24 ° und unter Prime so 35 ° Die Graka liegt noch bei 25 °. Allerdings ist der durchfluss sehr unterschiedlich. In dem CPU kreislauf beträgt er 150 und im Graka Kreislauf 100. Vermutlich weil ich viel mit Winkeln gearbeitet habe. Aber ich liege weit über die 60 L  also passt das schon. Meine HDD Halterung passt auch super. Aber ich denke ich werde nun jeden Tag nen Update machen da es wirklich viel ist was ich schon gemacht habe und noch machen muss.

Aber vlt erstmal ein Plan.

Verkabelungen und das Aussehen bis dahin.
Dienstag; Heatmaster Review
Ende der Verkabelung.
entscheidung ob Sli oder nicht
Beleuchtung die 1.
Endteil der Beleuchtung
Bilder und noch mehr Bilder 

So zuimdest ist es so Vorerst geplant. Aber die Verkabelung ist schon heftig. Da war das im alten Case gar nichts dagegen.


----------



## L.B. (28. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Das sieht richtig gut aus, aber die beiden Ausgleichsbehlter würde ich noch höher befüllen.  Für die Kabel würde ich eventuell einen Kabelkanal in Betracht ziehen, dann würde es schön sauber ausehen.


----------



## Own3r (28. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Sieht sehr gut aus bei dir! 

Wie L.B. schon sagte, würde ich noch die AGBs höher befüllen


----------



## BENNQ (28. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Sieht doch sehr gut aus! Die Farben sind echt super mit Potential beim km^^


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (28. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Erklär mal paar details zur beleuchtung ?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (28. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Und plötzlich hat es puf gemacht....

Ich hab mich gerade einmal den USB anschlüssen gewidmet. Also den internen Hub angeschlossen und huh ? Was stinkt hier so ? und was hat hier pfff gemacht ?

Naja nachdem ich schlagartig den Rechner ausgeschalten hab hab ich nach gesehen. Und jab der USB Hub hat sich verabschiedet. Mal wieder Typisch Chinesische Qualität....

Naja aber wnigstens hat er nichts anderes Mitgenommen...
Auf den Bild sieht man was so gestunken hat. Und nein ich habs richtig angeschlossen. Das weis ich zu 99 % ich habs nämlich extra nochmal mit der Gebrauchsanleitung und dem I net Verglichen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber sonst ja mach ich fortschritte.
Der einschalter ist trinn auch wenn er schwächer leuchtet als erwartet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja hier noch Fix ein paar Bilder.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten ja die beleuchtung. Das wird die SMT beleuchtung wo man die Farben ändern und durchschalten kann und lassen kann. Die die ich schon da habe seit einiger Zeit. Da komen die Leisten am Deckel,an der Seite,hinten und unter den Case ran.
Leider wirft mich nun der defekte hub etwas wieder zurück.


----------



## BENNQ (28. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Das ist natürlich doof... Aber der Rest is der echte hammer!


----------



## Black_PC (28. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Das mit dem Hub ist ärgerlich.

Der Rechner sieht echt gut aus, aber die Schlauchlängen sind glaube ich noch nicht ganz optimal und die AGBs könnten voller sein


----------



## Own3r (28. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Bei der schlechten Qualität heutzutage ist das auch kein Wunder...

Schlimm wäre gewesen, wenn so ein billiges Teil ein sehr teures Teil zerstört hätte


----------



## Schelmiii (28. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Schickes Teil, echt geil. Vorallem die Beleuchtung und die saubere Verschlauchung. Und das mit 2 Kreisläufen.
Nur, der rote Lüfter passt nicht so ganzs ins Farbkonzept.
Die Schläuche wirken doch recht dünn. Aber das Thema hatten wir ja schon.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (28. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Naja ich finde die Dicke der Schläuche ok. 
Wegen den Hub hoffe ich nun auf funktionierenden ersatz. Morgen mach ich dann weiter mit den Kabeln.

Achja das rote idt kein Lüfterlicht. Nein das ist die Reflektion von der Status LED anzeige vom Board. Und das auf einen Lüfter schutz gitter was ich noch anpassen muss damit es richtig passt.

Naja Morgen hoffe ich auf fertigstellung der Kabel das ich bald die beleuchtung starten kann.

Wegen der Verschlauchung denke ich das die OK ist. Die Schläcuche sind nicht zu lang und beschreiben alle einen leichten Bogen. Sie dürfen ja auch nicht zu straff sitzen.


----------



## Schelmiii (28. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

naja, ich hab den selben schlauch wie du^^ Allerdings in einem extrem kleinen Gehäuse.
Das mim roten Licht ist blöd, brauchst du es oder wäre es möglich , es mi einem Edding oder so zu übermalen?
Und was für eine Beleuchtung hast du? Ich hab letztens so 1 Meter SMD RGB Stripes mit Fernbedinung bei ebay gekauft. 2 x für insgesamt unter 20€. Allerdings aus China.


----------



## Acid (28. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Gefällt mir auch echt gut! Die Agbs wirst du aber noch komplett auffüllen oder? Hast du da Beleuchtungsmodule drinnen? Falls nein würde ich auf jedenfall welche reinmachen.


----------



## L.B. (29. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Bist du sicher, dass der Hub "made in China" ist, denn mir erscheint das als übelste Urwaldqualität. 
Das, was da seinen Aggregatzustand gewechselt hat, war mit Sicherheit ein SMD Kondesator Bauform 0805 und dazu falsch bestückt. Austauschen kann man da aber auch nichts mehr, denn die Platine sind auch nicht mehr wirklich gut aus. Deshalb würde ich den Hub auf alle Fälle reklamieren.

Der grüne Vandalismustaster gefällt mir aber echt gut, vor allem kann man da nichts kaputt machen.


----------



## BENNQ (29. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Ich kann mich da eigentlich nur anschließen... Des rote LED vllt einfach mit irgendwas abkleben ... Und de AGB auffüllen... Dann is es perfekt


----------



## Timmynator (29. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Ich glaube ich stehe gerade ein wenig auf dem Schlauch, kannst du mal erläutern wie dein Wartungskonstrukt funktioniert bzw wie es eingesetzt wird? 
Ansonsten gefallen mir die beiden Kreisläufe und die Verschlauchung sehr gut, die Farben leuchten schön.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Sodala was hab ich heute gemacht ? Bisher noch gar nichts. Warum ? Ich musste ne Menge schnee schippen und noch andere Dinge machen. Aber ich hab ja Zeit. 

Die Sli brücke die ich mir geliehen habe geht nicht. Der abstand der anschlüsse stimmt nicht.... Da muss ich wohl nach einer flexiblen ausschau halten. Aber ich denke ebay hilft. 

Ja der interne USB hub geht immer noch nicht also geht er morgen fort.

Jo nun zu euren Fragen. Also mit nem eding male ich nicht auf den Board rum. das sieht sowas von blöd aus...
Ich lass die Anzeige auch noch ne weile an weil sie ganz praktisch ist. Ich muss erstmal sehen wie es aussieht wenn ich das Gitter was ich da habe angepasst habe. Da muss ich nämlich noch twas feilen.
Aber selbst wenn es stört. Nobody hat einen Jocker.  Jaaaa einer hat mitgedacht als er das Board gekauft hat. Das Display und alle LEDs am Board kann man im Bios ausschalten.  

Die AGBs weiter befühlen muss ich mal sehen. Das kommt erst wenn die beluchtung steht und das ist noch nicht der Fall. Die KKs sind nur so aus laune reingebaut wurden.

Mit der Wartungseinheit kann man 3 Dinge machen. 
1. Den Wasserfluss unterbrechen in den Kreislauf
2. Wasser ablassen aus einen Kreislauf ohne große bastelein und Risoko.
3. Sie Filtert was schon notwendig ist.

Angelehnt ist das an der Pneumatik. Da gibt es auch so etwas. Also eine Wartungseinheit. Da wird die Luft gereinigt, Wasser abgeschiden und etwas geölt. Aber da ich das abscheiden und ölen nicht brauche wurde es eben durch ablassen und unterbrechen ersetzt.  Wie ich schon testen musste Funktioniert das super. Man kann das Wasser auserhalb des Cases ablassen.

Aber hat den Der Nobody wirklich nichts gemacht ? So überhaupt nichts ?

Naja doch.. etwas gabs schon. Und zwar hab ich noch einen Winkel gemacht um die Kante zwischen steuerung und Display besser zu gestalten. Siehe in den Bildern. Das muss nur noch Lackiert werden und das passt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BENNQ (29. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Naja der winkel passt doch noch ned ganz... aber des Kriegsteilnehmer noch besser hin! Die wartungseinheit is Nr super Idee!


----------



## Own3r (29. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Der Winkel könnte noch ein bisschen optimiert weden  Aber sonst ist er gut


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*



BENNQ schrieb:


> Naja der winkel passt doch noch ned ganz... _*aber des Kriegsteilnehmer noch besser hin!*_ Die wartungseinheit is Nr super Idee!



Äh was ? 

Ja der Winkel ist nur in der roh Form. Er muss noch Poliert und Lackiert werden. 
Und an der Seite kommen noch jeweils eine LED ran. 

Er ist ja auch Frisch gemacht wurde.


----------



## BENNQ (29. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Das war die blöde iPod autokorektur -.- des soll heißen: des kriegste noch besser hin...


----------



## Acid (29. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Mir gefällts auch  Mit bisschen optimierung richtig schön Integriert.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (30. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Ja BENNQ irgendwo hab ich mir das dann auch gedacht. Steht ja alles in deinen TB trinn.... hätte ich dran denken sollen.

Soo heute hab ich ein Versprechen eingelöst, siehe hier.

Warum erst das ? Nun das 2 Kreislauf review hat einige ja sagen wir interesante tatsachen zum Vorschein gebracht die ich erst klären will.

Ja ansonsten habe ich gestern noch die Kabel bei verlegt und bemerkt das ich mehr Platz brauche. Aber es geht soweit. Einzig das 24 Pin Kabel stört noch etwas. Ansonsten geht der Deckel sogar zu. (gerade so.)

Ja und dann habe ich noch ein Bild für euch.
cpu @ 3,8 und graka @ stock



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


CPU @ 3,8 und Graka @ 800/1800



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


CPU @ 3,8 und 2x GTX 470 @ stock 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohne Sli brücke.


----------



## Chaoswave (30. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

seh ich das richtig, dass deine average framerate ohne SLI Brücke höher ist als mit?


----------



## BENNQ (30. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Nein er hat zurzeit gar kein wenn ich das richtig verstehe .. Als erstes ist es nur eine dann eine oc und dann zwei ohne slibrücke


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (30. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Jab 

1. Bild ohne OC der graka und nur eine 470
2. Bild OC der Graka und nur eine Graka
3. Bild ohne OC der graka aber mit 2 grakas. 

Eine Sli brücke muss ich heute noch ordern.


----------



## Chaoswave (30. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

hups 
nicht richtig gelesen


----------



## Own3r (30. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Die Leistung sieht gut aus!


----------



## Kryptonite (30. November 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Ich habe mir lange überlegt ob ich jetzt den Schritt zur Wakü machen soll, und jetzt wo ich mich selbst endlich einigermassen davon überzeugt habe, darauf zu verzichten sehe ich dieses Tagebuch, und da ist die ganze Sicherheit wieder weg


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Licht !!!*

Sooo dann will ich mal wieder was schreiben.

Erstmal hier ligt ne Menge schnee.
Es ist schweine kalt. 
Hööö ? Das interessiert euch nicht ? Na gut dann eben anders.

@ Kryptonite Die entscheidung ob du nun eine Wakü willst oder brauchst musst du entscheiden. Aber mach sie bitte nicht von optischen dingen abhänig. Denn dazu kostet die Sache ne Menge Geld wo auch mal was scjief gehen kann.

Dann habe ich Gestern mal mit der Beleuchtung angefangen. Und dazu gibts Bilder. Aber leider fehlt da noch so Dinge wie die ein oder andere LED aber man kann erkennen wo es hin geht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten habe ich mir endlich eine Sli brücke bestellt und auserdem ein Handy.  Es wird das Samsung Galaxy 3.

Ach ja ich vergaß. Wenn ihr eine bestimmte Farbe sehen wollt kein Problem das lässt sich einstellen. 
Und ja das läuft jetzt über das Netzteil. Das normale NT was es dazu gab brauch ich nicht.


----------



## Schelmiii (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Nicht übel, geile Beleuchtung.


----------



## Own3r (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Die Beleutung gefällt mir echt gut ! Schön homogen ausgeleuchtet


----------



## Black_PC (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Die Beleuchtung gefällt mir auch gut.


----------



## BENNQ (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Ja ist echt super geworden nur die Agbs sind immer noch halb leer(oder halb voll?) !


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Nun kann ich auch keine überschriften mehr ändern......

Hoffen wir das das viel besagte update bald kommt.

Heute wurde auch meine Sli brücke verschickt also ist sie vlt am Samstag bei mir. Ansonsten ja baue ich noch die restlichen LEDs heute ein und am WE werden noch ein paar fehlende Teile Lackiert.


----------



## L.B. (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Wenigstens hat dein Thread länger funktioniert als bei mir.  

Deine Arbeit gefällt mir sehr gut, vor allem die Tatsache, dass du ein zwei Kreislaufsystem hast.   Auch die Beleuchtung ist wie Own3r schon sagte äußerst homogen. 
Nur die Ausgleichsbehälter sind noch nicht hoch genug befüllt.


----------



## Soap313 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Ich würde die Rote Beleuchtung bevorzugen die anderen beiden gefallen mir überhaupt nicht.Der Ram Kühler macht sich gut


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Geiles Projekt...

Besonders, dass du die zwei Kreisläufe farblich gekennzeichnet hast.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Rot ? Naja ich finde das es nicht richtig passt. Ich hab es erstmal so eingestellt das es fortwährend die Farbe ändert. Sieht auch super aus und man weis nie was einen erwartet wenn man hin schaut.

Aber heute war ein Großer Tag für den Mod. Warum ? Nun ich habe es geschaft unter einsatz übermenschlicher kräfte das Case mit der Seitenwand zu verschliesen. Seht Selbst. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja und dann hab ich einen Weg gefunden wie ich das Blau in der AGB besser zur geltung bringe. Nicht mit ner UV LED. Nein gleich mit ner blauen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja und einen Platz für den entfänger für die beleuchtung habe ich auch gefunden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann hab ich noch ein paar Benches gemacht.
Eine Karte und CPU wie immer auf 3,8 Ghz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beide Karten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit oc der Karten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alles noch ohne Sli brücke.

Und noch ein paar Frame Zahlen
COD MW 2 durchschn 200 Frames
Mafia 2 80 Frames
Apache 100 Frames

Denke das sollte alles gerade so Spielbar sein. aber man merkt schon unterschiede was gut mit Sli skaliert und was nicht.
Mal sehen was passiert wenn die Sli brücke da ist.


----------



## Black_PC (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Sieht gut aus, also hast du die Kabel schon ganz gut versteckt.

Aber was mir jetzt erst auffällt, dass die grüne Kühlflüssigkeit, iwie so dickflüssig aussieht.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Neee die ist wie die andere ganz normal. Der einzige unterschied ist der durchfluss. Im CPU kreislauf (grün) hat man mal locker 150.
Im GPU Kreislauf nur 100l. 
Ansonsten ist alles gleich. 

Ich wollte ja noch sagen ob ich die Karte behalte oder nicht. Ich denke das kann man jetzt schon entscheiden da die Sli brücke auch nicht viel reißen wird. Also was meint ihr ? Behält Nobody die Karte oder nicht ? Oder macht er noch was ganz anderes ? Morgen gibt es die Auflösung.


----------



## Black_PC (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Ich denke du behälst beide.

Oder verkaufst beide und holst dir eine 580 oder 480, da dich die mikroruckler zu sehr stören.


----------



## loop (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

--->gtx 570


----------



## Black_PC (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*



loop schrieb:


> --->gtx 570




Stimmt, an die hab ich gar net gedacht, die ist auch sehr gut möglich, da die ja die nächsten Tage erscheinen soll


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Also das habe ich vergessen. Microruckler habe ich noch keine gesehen. selbst bei Mafia nicht. Das einzige was ruckelt ist Apache. Aber das ist klar das wenn man gerade durch ne Flack Salve fliegt.
Und ne 480 in der drehe wird es auch nicht. Deren Niveau schaff ich auch mit meiner evga wenn ich OC.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

boah sieht schon echt imba aus


----------



## Own3r (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Ich hoffe du behälts beide Karten, denn eine der Neuen hat nie die Leistung wie deine jetztigen 2


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Sieht echt Hammer aus ....

Und geile 3D Mark Werte...

Bei den Fails hat wohl NobLorRos wieder zugeschlagen...

Mfg


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

@ Rosstaeuscher ja gut vlt nur wo habe ich denn Fails hmmm ? die letzten waren schon einige Zeit her..... 

Jedenfalls ja also ich hab mich langsamm mal entschieden. Gestern kamm ja meine Sli Brücke doch noch und das sorgt wieder erwarten für ganze 10 Frames in Just cause Benchmark und 20 Frames im Mafia Benchmark mehr.

Dann habe ich noch etwas mit anderen verglichen und das raus gefunden.
Das ist der run einer 580 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das meiner mit den identischen einstellungen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also sind meine Sli etwas schneller als eine 580. Mikroruckler hab ich keine gefunden bei mir. Und meine CPU hab ich auf 4 Ghz prime stable bei immer noch guten Temps unter 30 ° bekommen.

Weiterhin bringt es jetzt nichts mehr eine 470 zu verkaufen wenn die 570 gerade mal 270 € kosten wird.
Auserdem hab ich ja schon einen Kühler für eine 470. Der müsste auch mit verkauft werden damit sich das alles lohnt. Und wenn ich mir das alles so durchrechne wird das etwas teurer als wenn ich die 470 behalte. 

Also behalte ich die 470 und baue die auf Wakü um damit ich dann die auch gut Takten kann. Denn das ist schonmal gut, Sie läuft auf 800 Mhz unter Luft stable.


----------



## Black_PC (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Okay, wenn das alles so ist, dann würde ich die 2. 470 auch behalten.

Aber dann macht ne SLI Brücke doch einiges.

Du nimmst den gleichen Graka-Wakühler ?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Ja ich nehm genau den Selben. Denn den ich hier habe finde ich ganz gut. So ist meine gekühlte 470 halb so Warm wie die normale.

Rein Rechnerisch;

2x 470 Verkauf für vlt 140 € = 280 €
1x Kühler 40 € = 320 € fehlen also noch ganze 50 € bis ich zu einer 570 komme. + 90 € der Kühler macht 140 € zuzahlung für eine 570 Wakü. Und das ist schon etwas heftig. Zumal ich dann mit 2 470er immer noch genug Leistung habe.


----------



## Own3r (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Ich habe doch gesagt, dass deine beiden Karten besser sind 

Gute Entscheidung sie zu behalten.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

hö hast du dich oben vertippt oder falsch gerechnet , oben meintest du eine gtx 570 kostet 270 und unten dann aufeinmal 370 !


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Ich mich vertippt ? Ich ?  neee das ist mir noch nie passiert..
in den letzten 3 sekunden

Also noch einmal.

eune GTX 470 bekomm ich für 140 € los. Macht 2x 140 = 280 €
Den Kühler bekomm ich für 40 los. währen insgesamt also was ich bekommen würde 320 €
eine 570 wird ungefähr 370 € kosten. Also müsste ich für so eine schon 50 € drauf legen. Ja und dann kämme noch der Kühler dazu mit ganzen 90 €. Macht 370+90 = 460 € davon zieh ich mein Verkaufserlös ab macht 140 € Zuzahlung wenn ich auf einer 570 umsteigen würde. Das ist so nicht akzeptabel. 

So und damit es nicht ganz so OT wird, Morgen versuch ich mich mal wieder an einen Filmchen und ja mal sehen was sonst noch so kommt.


----------



## Dukex2 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Hätte gar nicht gedacht das ich mit meiner GTX295 + E6600@3,3GHz noch so gut im Rennen bin (18.964 Punkte). 
Natürlich jetzt mal nur mit dem Werten vom Vantage.


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

@ Nobody: Jayson meinte, dass du in Post 2384 geschrieben hast:

Weiterhin bringt es jetzt nichts mehr eine 470 zu verkaufen wenn die 570 gerade mal 270 € kosten wird.

@Dukex2: Hätte ich auch nicht gedacht, dass ich heutzutage mit meinem System noch so gut mithalten kann. Teilweise habe ich mehr FPS als andere mit neuerem System.
Ich denke es lohnt sich erst ab einer GTX6xx die GTX295 zu verkaufen^^


----------



## Dukex2 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*



Extreme-Gamer schrieb:


> @Dukex2: Hätte ich auch nicht gedacht, dass ich heutzutage mit meinem System noch so gut mithalten kann. Teilweise habe ich mehr FPS als andere mit neuerem System.
> Ich denke es lohnt sich erst ab einer GTX6xx die GTX295 zu verkaufen^^



Mir soll´s recht sein, Geld das ich mir 2011 sparen werde wenn es heisst: 
Alt raus und neu rein.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Irgendwo sind das nur Benchmark werte. In spielen sieht das alles schon anders aus. Aber so mitte 2011 könnte es richtig interessant sein wenn man weiß wie es mit AMD und intel aussieht.

Wegen der Graka würde ich jetzt auch mind. auf Kepler wenn nicht noch länger warten. Ich spiel einfach mit dem solange bis es nicht mehr Vernünftig geht. Und angesichts der CPU und der Grafik kraft die ich hier liegen habe kann das noch ne weile dauern. Bis dahin gibt es dann schon 8 kerner.

Ich denke meine letzte Rechnung stimmt jetzt und das ist die con der ich zz ausgehe. 

Soo dann wollte ich noch ein Filmchen machen. das muss ich ber etwas verschieben da ich feststellen musste das ein Laufwerk und eine Festplatte fehlen. erst dachte ich das Wasser hat doch was erwischt aber mitlerweile hab ich den Fehler. Das Bios hat mal gesagt nöö die setz ich mal auf disable....

Ja und jetzt setz ich das OS mit vom Grund auf Sli. Da ja die Karte bleiben wird.

Also gibts Morgen ein Filmchen wie alles so aussieht und was noch mindestens so gemacht werden muss.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Soo heute kamm ml wieder eine kleine Lieferung. Und zwar mein Handy ist da. wurde ja auch Zeit. Am Freitag bestellt
Leider aber nur das Handy. Die Karte etc noch nicht. Naja. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten habe ich noch etwas mein OS neu eingerichtet. Erfolg ? 
Ohh ja und wie.
erstmal verschiebt sich Das Viedeo noch etwas. Aber solange kerolein das nicht mit bekommt ist alles supi.
Dann läuft die CPU mit 3,95 Ghz Prime stable. 
Und weil das noch nicht reicht funktioniert selbst C&Q .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Temps sind naürlich voll io. Das erwarte ich aber auch....
Noch mehr ? 
Jaaa 
endlich kann ich auch die neusten Treiber verwenden. Und bisher ist nur Bad Company abgeschmiert. Warum ? Keine Ahnung 
Aber andere Spiele laufen ohne Probleme.
Naja Vantage nimmt meinen key nicht mehr an aber sonst scheint alles zu gehen.

Achja es wird wohl bald einen neuen Tread geben müssen. Ich hab gerade 7 Versuche gebraucht 3 Bilder hoch zu laden und an zu binden und nur 2 werden angezeigt...


----------



## L.B. (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Das sind ja gute Neuigkeiten. 

Ein neuer Thread wäre sinnvoll, ich sehe nämlich gar nichts mehr, außer einem defekten Anhang.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

welcehs handy hast du bekommen ? 
link noch defekt ;(


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Ein Samsung Galaxy 3 hab ich genommen.
Scheint auch ganz gut zu gehen. Wlan und so geht. 
Mal sehen ob ich es bald mit aurora verbinden kann. Die Bilder sollten jetzt gehen. Was aufjeden fall geht ist Bad company. Das schmiert nicht mehr ab.

Als nächstes werde ich wohl das Display ins system integrierenund noch ein paar kleinigkeiten machen bis so gegen Weihnachten. Erst danach kommen dann die nächsten schweren Sachen.

Noch ne kleine Frage soll ich das hier in einen Langzeit Tagebuch umwandeln ?
Weil es fehlt noch ne Menge... ?


----------



## L.B. (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Jetzt sehe ich etwas. 

Wenn ich mir die Länge deines Tagebuchs und die Dauer ansehe, ist das schon längst ein Langzeittagebuch. 



P.S. Unser Programm entwickelt sich, auch wenn ich derzeit ein kleines Problem habe.


----------



## Own3r (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Auf jeden Fall wird das hier ein Langzeittagebuch! 

Und schickes Handy !


----------



## Black_PC (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Das Handy ist echt schick.

Das mit dem neuen Thread ist halt die Frage, warum so mittendrin, denn es hätte besser gespasst, hättest du ein neues TB angfangen, als das neue Case kam


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Ich werde dann also irgendwann mal nen Mod auf den Senkel gehen und ihn Fragen. vlt hab ich ja bei einen Glück und der machts... (wers glaubt )

Einen neuen Tread wollte ich eigentlich nie. Denn das gehört ja alles zum selben Projekt.

Aber wenn ich es jetzt nichtmal mehr schaffe 3 Bilder ohne Probleme hoch zu laden in den Tread....
Und es waren nur 3. normal sind es ja ne menge mehr. Naja mal sehen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Sooooo Endlich ist der Bericht über die 2 Kreisläufe raus. Finden könnt ihr den hier. Das hat ziemlich gedauert den zu machen da ich eine Meßreihe wiederholen musste. Und da ich immer 8 mal gemessen habe und die Durchschnitt werte genommen habe dauert das etwas... 

Am WE geht es dann weiter mit den Mod. Ich will endlich die Front verfollständigen und die letzten Lüfter anschliesen. Und vlt mal die AGBs auffällen.


----------



## Own3r (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Schönen Test, bin dann mal auf das nächste Update gespannt


----------



## BENNQ (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Ich freu mich schon wenns weiter geht!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Und ? 
Wo sind die Updates ? 

Das fragt sich vlt der ein oder andere der sich zufälliger weise in den Tread hier verklickt hat. Also will ch mal nicht so sein und euch so mal mitteilen was ich so getrieben habe.

Also zuerst einmal Am Wochenende. 
Ich bin früh so gegen 13 uhr am Samstag aufgestanden und wollte loslegen. Da in ich so lang gelaufen batch batch 
Huu ?
Wasser ?
Naja wasser H2O nichts weiter ok
Ähm moment mal WASSER ???? WTF 
Tatsache der ganze Boden war naß...
Was War passiert ?
Nobody´s spüle in der Küche ist inkondinent oder so ähnlich geworden. Also hat Nobody anstat mit Wakü Wasser mit normalen Leitungswasser gespielt.
Dann Kamm der Sonntag.
Da bin ich auch wieder viel zu Früh aufgestanden so gegen 15 Uhr. Da wollte ich noch fix jemanden anrufen
Also fix die Nummer angewählt und dann harr arghh harr Aufgelegt. Nobodys stimme war im Urlaub.....
OK Dann wollte ich ne runte Zocke was ich abgebrochen habe.
1. Ich konnte den Bildschirm nicht anschreien
2. Blaue Bildschirme.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aus irgendeinen Grund ging gar nichts mehr.
Am Montag hab ich dann alle Treiber instaliert die ich hatte um zu versuchen Sli wieder genießen zu können. Ohne Erfolg.
Also Instalierte ich am Montag und Dienstag das OS und alles andere neu.
Am Mittwoch hab ich dann das System wieder einigermaßen stable bekommen. Aus irgendeineinen grund habe ich jetzt begriffen warum man sagt ,,Wenn du nicht takten Willst reicht CL9"
Ja der Ram will nicht weiter.
Dann habe ich noch festgestellt das ich nicht aus Dem Haus Komme siehe Bilder Und nein die entstanden nicht in Sibierien sondern in Deutschland...
Das hat einige auswirkungen.
1. Das Window wird erst nächstes Jahr
2. Die Graka Abdesckung auch
3. einige Teile auch 
Den am Freitag wäre der Pleximan da gewessen aber da ich hier fest sitze naja....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So siehts vor der Garage aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


beim Nachbar siehts nicht anders aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Sträucher dort sind ca 30 cm größer als ich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja und so siehts aus wenn ich im Erdgeschoss raus schaue.
Die restlichen Bilder sind noch aus dem Garten. Und ja die Sträucher die man sieht sind alle über 1,70... 

Dann war ich noch etwas in ebay unterwegs und sah das ne Menge evga 470 angeboten wurden. Und da habe ich zugeschlagen.  nun habe ich 3 GTX 470 trible Sli ich komme. 
Wirklich ?
Nö die andere geht wieder weg.

Ja und Morgen werde ich unter Den Metallplatten Gummi einbringen da sich heraus gestellt hat das manche Teile Vibrieren und Lärm machen.

Viele Grüße aus Novo Sibirsk ähm Deutschland.


----------



## Schelmiii (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Jaaa, update^^ Hab mich schon gefragt wann du mal wieder schreibst. Das mim Bluescreen kenn ich, ist echt *******. Und irgendwie alels erst weit ein paar woche. Jaja der Winter  Wo wohnst du , dass es so dermaßen schneit? Und wieso hat du dir ne 470 geholt, wenn du eine wieder verkaufst? Wegen der Garantie bei EVGA? Wo willst du die andere 470 verkaufen?


----------



## Own3r (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Blöder Blauer Bildschirm... 

Aber das es bei dir so stark schneit !? Wo wohnst du denn?


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Er wohnt im oberen Erzgebirge, genau wie ich. Einwas gutes hat der Schnee aber, Schulausfall bis Montag

schönes Update. Haste wohl wieder an der Spüle rumgebastelt
Das mitn Bluesceen kenn ich auch.


----------



## BENNQ (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Schneeeeeee....
Ich hatte auch mal bluescreens irgendwie depriemierend...


----------



## BENNQ (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Schneeeeeee....
Ich hatte auch mal bluescreens irgendwie depriemierend...


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

oha wieviel Schnee bei euch liegt  bei uns liegen grade mal 5 cm


----------



## Acid (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

alter ist der schnee geil  da würde ich sofort mit dir tauschen... bei uns hier liegt vvl 1cm  hoffe heut kommt nochwas. Aber das ist wirklich sau schön bei dir!


----------



## Bierseppi (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

also so viel schnee haben die da nicht wir in niederbayern besser gesagt im bay. wald  an der grenzen zu Tschechien und Österreich haben da schon viel mehr


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

@Bierseppi: Sicher, das ihr mehr wie 1,10m habt?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*



Schelmiii schrieb:


> Jaaa, update^^ Hab mich schon gefragt wann du mal wieder schreibst. Das mim Bluescreen kenn ich, ist echt *******. Und irgendwie alels erst weit ein paar woche. Jaja der Winter  Wo wohnst du , dass es so dermaßen schneit? Und wieso hat du dir ne 470 geholt, wenn du eine wieder verkaufst? Wegen der Garantie bei EVGA? Wo willst du die andere 470 verkaufen?


Ich hab mir die Evga geholt weil ich ja den Kühler wechseln will und ich weiß das das selektierte chips sind. Daher wird getauscht. Auserdem klingts besser mit 2 x evga.  Aber die andere Karte ist auch nicht schlecht. Da kannst du dich bald von überzeugen. 
Ja schelmiii hat gestern bei Nobody noch einen Großeinkauf getätigt.


Extreme-Gamer schrieb:


> Er wohnt im oberen Erzgebirge, genau wie ich. Einwas gutes hat der Schnee aber, Schulausfall bis Montag
> 
> schönes Update. Haste wohl wieder an der Spüle rumgebastelt
> Das mitn Bluesceen kenn ich auch.


Ja was kann ich denn dafür das ich das eine Teil was so aus gummi ist und Rund ist brauche... 


Acid schrieb:


> alter ist der schnee geil  da würde ich sofort mit dir tauschen... bei uns hier liegt vvl 1cm  hoffe heut kommt nochwas. Aber das ist wirklich sau schön bei dir!


Willst du nicht wirklich. Jeden Früh schippen um raus zu kommen ist nicht sonderlich lustig.


Bierseppi schrieb:


> also so viel schnee haben die da nicht wir in niederbayern besser gesagt im bay. wald  an der grenzen zu Tschechien und Österreich haben da schon viel mehr


Ja na klar ihr habt mehr als 1m schnee, schon klar, auf den Schie Pisten... Vlt aber das Internet sagt bei euch nur was von 40 - 50 cm.... Und 1 m also 100cm sind etwas mehr....

So heute hab ich mich an der isolation der Platten gemacht. Ich hab lange gesucht aber nichts gefunden bis ich wieder ne geniale idee hatte. Ich hab Folie genommen und mit schwarzen Silikon eine Bahn gezogen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Die hab ich ca 1 mm stark gemacht und ca 5 mm breit. Nach dem Trocknen hab ich die dann unter die entsprechenden Teile gelegt und fertig war die Dämmung. Scheint auch ganz gut zu funktionieren.
Als nächstes muss ich wohl etwas Plannen mit der anbindung der 2. Karte. Denn es gibt ein kleines Problem. Die Midiplatte ist zu hoch und so bekomm ich keinen sauberen Anschluss hin. Da werde ich wohl mit Winkeln arbeiten müssen. Was wohl den durchfluss im GPU kreislauf weiter einschränken wird. deswegen werde ich wohl einige Teile aus diesen Kreislauf rausnehmen müssen. Auch die Pupen stören etwas. Da muss noch was gemacht werden bis ich dann darüber den Letzten Teil der Midiplatte anbringe.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Sooo Dann will ich auch mal wieder was tippen.
Gestern ist endlich meine GTX 470 angekommen. Aber wie manche mit Verpackungen umgehen....
Naja jedenfalls hab ich die Karte getestet und jo läuft stabil und ist sogar noch besser Taktbar als meine erste.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Jetzt laufen beide auf dem SC niveau und es geht.
Auch habe ich heute noch den Kühler für die 470 bestellt. Denn im großen und ganzen habe ich bei allen Spielen die ich getestet habe etliche mehr Frames. Zb bei Alien vs Predator sind es ungetaktet so 86 Frames. Natürlich alles auf high und Full HD. Wenn ich dann etwas hochtakte komm ich auf über 110 frames.  Sollte also gerade so Flüssig spielbar sein.
Und wo wir gerade dabei sind 8-8-8-25 !!!

Jo das sind die werte (Latenzen) mit denen der Ram stable in Prime und spielen läuft ich habe keinen blaue Bildschirme mehr und die CPU läuft stabil auf 3,95 Ghz. 
Soo weiter im Text. Dann habe ich heute die Räder abgebaut und die Seiten gekürzt die gestört haben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 So das ich irgendwann die kommenden Tage die letzten Teile Lackieren kann.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Es fehlt nämlich noch zwei PCIe blenden und für hinten eine Halterung. Schlieslich sollen im Heck noch 2 90er Lüfter laufen.
Dann habe ich mich noch in Unkosten gestürzt und habe mir eine feine Platte Plexiglas besorgt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Ich will vlt noch in den zwischentagen das Window bauen.
Ganz nebenbei habe ich noch ein kleines Problem festgestellt. Und zwar Staub. Im Case ist zuviel Staub. 
Die Lösung Fliegengitter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Das kommt hinter den 420er Front Radi und beim unteren ausschnitt noch ran und dient als Staubfilter. Alles andere was ich so gesehen habe auch die zu Kaufen waren mir zu engmaschich und es käme zu wenig Luft durch.

Nun stellen sich mir aber zwei Fragen. 
1. Wie mache ich das Window ?
2. baue ich noch im Graka kreislauf mein 120er Radi mit ein ?

1. Das entscheide ich aber noch
2. ka vermutlich nicht da der durchfluss nicht gerade so groß ist.

So hab ich noch was vergessen ? 
Mensch leute irgendwas war doch noch ?
Ah aso 



Spoiler



_*Frohe Weihnachten Wünsche ich euch allen !!!*_


----------



## Black_PC (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Schönes Update, auch die Karte ist schick, bloß fehlt da natürlich noch der passende Kühler, aber der kommt ja noch. Aber cool, dass die sich soagr besser takten lässt.

EDIT: Natürlich auch von mir Frohe Weihnachten-


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

ich wünsche dir auch frohe Wheinachten !
sind ja gute Nachrichten !
Wie befestigst du das Gitter ?


----------



## BENNQ (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Danke... Dir ebenfalls frohe weihnachten! Sieht echt hammer aus die karte!!!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*



> Schönes Update, auch die Karte ist schick, bloß fehlt da natürlich noch der passende Kühler, aber der kommt ja noch. Aber cool, dass die sich soagr besser takten lässt.


Jo der Kühler kommt ja noch und ist mit etwas Glück noch dieses Jahr da.
Und wenn er dann da ist werden die Karten noch etwas getaktet das sollte dann von der Leistung ne weile reichen. Eine 580 schaff ich ja schon @ stock ohne Probleme.


> ich wünsche dir auch frohe Wheinachten !
> sind ja gute Nachrichten !
> Wie befestigst du das Gitter ?


Danke, mit schrauben !!! ich werde ein paar schrauben kürzen und die dann mitsamt gitter am Radi verschrauben.



> Danke... Dir ebenfalls frohe weihnachten! Sieht echt hammer aus die karte!!!


Auch Danke, Jo die ist ganz nett ich denke die wird die neue Hauptkarte wobei das bei SLI egal ist.


----------



## Own3r (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Hammer Karte! Und natürlich frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Hallo Und ?
Weihnachten gu überstanden ?
Ich auch. Bei meinen Nachbar war sogar der Weihnachtsmann da. War ganz nett. Auch als der Weihnachtsmann wieder heim Kamm denn da lief Prime und GPU Tool immer noch. Und das trotz 4 Ghz auf der CPU.

Jedenfalls ja hab ich auch mal was zu Weihnachten bekommen. Das erste mal seit jahren. Das hier 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja und dann hab ich heute noch die Lackierten Teile Also die PCI blenden und die Winkel der aufwerkshalterung verschraubt. Und es sieht gut aus.
Die Front Räder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendwann in naher Zeit muss ich aber noch einen Winkel bauen da ich damit noch die Kabel und schläuche festmachen will.
Die PCI blenden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja ansonsten noch ein paar Bilder wie es zz so aussieht. Ganz gut denke ich auch wenn noch hier und da ein Schandfleck ist...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was eben noch fehlt ist die Graka abdeckung 2x wo ich aber die 1. nur ändern muss da es Probleme mit der Sli Brücke sonst gibt.
Und dann eben noch ein paar Kabel Sleeven und der letzte Graka Kühler.
Da ist das was mit als nächstes passiert.

Und nun noch ein allgemeiner Aufruf.
Leute !! Es ist Weihnachten. 
Jeder freut sich alle sind froh. 
Jeder ?
Nein nicht jeder. Jetzt wo wir hier sind sitzen 1000 ende Osterhasen auf der Straße weil sie keinen Job bekommen.
Die werden alle von Ausländischen Arbeitern in Roten Mänteln übernommen. Und erst gegen mitte des Jahres steigt die Chance das diese gruppe wieder einen Job bekommen.
Also muss es denn immer ein Typ im Roten Mantel zu Weihnachten sein ? kann es nicht auch mal ein Osterhase sein ? 
denkt mal drann wenn ihr wieder so etwas seht wie ich heute mal wieder.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also denkt an den Osterhasen !!!


----------



## VVendetta (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Wieder ein geiles Update
Ich habe mir eigentlich jetz alle 243 Seiten durchgelesen, und denke bzw Weis das es keine Zeitverschwendung war!
Mach weiter so


----------



## Dukex2 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Danke dir auch noch ein frohes Fest und mal wieder top Update.

P.s.: Ich hoffe der Hase sitzt wieder im trockenen, -hust- Tierschützer -hust-


----------



## BENNQ (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Der hase sieht ziemlich vereist aus... Ich hoffe deine temps sind es auch!


----------



## kero81 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Och, der arme Hase. Nimm den doch mal mit zu dir ins warme. Ich hätte da nich einfach so weiter gehen können...


----------



## BENNQ (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Kero, du bist halt die soziale stütze dieses forums...!


----------



## Schelmiii (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

In den warmen Ofen mit ihm


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Schöner Wheinahctsbraten ;D
sauber gaerarbeitet so msus das sein !


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Steck den Hasen in die microwelle der sieht ja schrecklich aus ^^


----------



## Gnome (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Och der arme Hase . Meiner hats schön warm .

Sieht doch gut aus - mir gefällt das mit den 2 Kreisläufen. Nur was ich ein wenig abturnend finde sind diese Plastikrollen . Wie wärs mit sowas: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - Zubehör » Standfüsse » Lian Li Original-Rollen WB-01 - silver ? Würden optisch zu deinem Case hervorragend passen


----------



## Black_PC (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Schönes Update, aber der Hase tut mir voll Leid, meine Kaninchen, haben es in ihrem Käfig im Haus, aber schön warm.


----------



## Own3r (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Ich denke mal, dass der Hase ziemlich scheu ist 

Die 2 Kreisläufe machen schon was her


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Meinem Opa ist ein Spatz am Dach festgefroren traurig aber wahr^^


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Freut mich das ich das euch zum nachdenken über den Osterhasen gebracht habe. Aber das was ihr dort seht nennt man auch einen Feldhasen. Die leben hier frei und rennen Sommer wie Winter rum. Wenn es Stark schneit suchen sie sich eine geschützte Stelle und lassen sich einschneien. 
Ist also ganz normal. Manchmal kommen auch Rehe oder Hirsche ans Haus wenn es ein starker Winter ist. Naja Fuchs etc sind auch immer mal da. Schade ist nur das Im Winter die Igel schlafen die sind immer ganz putzig wenn die durch de Hecke rennen.

So nun zu den Temps. Die sind nach wie vor sehr gut. Unter Prime erreiche ich gerade mal 51 ° bei 2 h Prime. Das ist noch ne Menge Luft. Aber 4 Ghz sollten auch erstmal reichen denke ich.

So kommen wir nun zum Thema. Ich habe heute einige Anrufe gemacht und es geschaft mir wieder einmal eine Werkstatt zu besorgen. Das werde ich nutzen mal sowas wie ein Window rein zu bauen. Wie das aussehen wird weiß ich noch nicht. Und das sollte ich morgen eigentlich Wissen... Also ganz große Frage; Hat jemand einen Vorschlag ? Dann nur her damit.

Bei der Front bin ich allerdings schon weiter. Da werde ich nun vlt doch etwas anderes als ein Gitter einsetzen. Wohl etwas wie ich es schon mal in sketch up gemalt habe.


----------



## Schelmiii (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Ich find grad kein Foto von deinem Case. Kannst du mal eins machen, dass hier dann jeder als vorlage für z.B. Paint nehmen kann? Also so ne schöne Seitenansicht?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*



Schelmiii schrieb:


> Ich find grad kein Foto von deinem Case. Kannst du mal eins machen, dass hier dann jeder als vorlage für z.B. Paint nehmen kann? Also so ne schöne Seitenansicht?



Natürlich,einmal in der richtigen Auflösung fürs Forum und dann einmal etwas größer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht ist auch sonst noch viel zu tun.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

wirklich schönes Tagebuch 
habs leider gerader erst entdeckt 

aber das was ich gesehen hab gefällt mir sehr, weiter so!


----------



## Schelmiii (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Hier mal ein paar Vorschläge.


----------



## Black_PC (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Die Idee 4 oder 5 mit dem Streifen an einer anderen Stelle, da er dort den schönen RAM-Kühler verdeckt, fände ich ganz gut.


----------



## Gnome (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Krass - Ihr habt Feldhasen? . Gar net gewusst, dasses sowas noch gibt . Hab mich schon gewundert, weil der Hase dort frei in der Wildnis war und ringsherum keine Fußabdrücke waren .

Mhh ich würde was einfaches an Window machen. Die Vorschläge von schelmiii wirken merkwürdig. Ein einfaches Window mit abgerundeten Ecken würde ich wählen. Sprich: Normaler Rechteckausschnitt mit Eckenabrundung. Das wirkt immernoch am besten .


----------



## Schelmiii (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Also wir haben auch feldhasen 
Meine Vorschläge wirken wirklich etwas komisch. Liegt zum einen daran, das man mit Paint nicht wirlich gut aberbeiten kann und zum anderen, dass ich mehr oder wenig nur die möglichen Formen zeigen wollte. den RAM Kühler sollte man in der Tat sehen können. Das Problem an der Sache ist die Aufteilung des Innenraums, der eben durch die Midplate und den Laufwerkschacht schon zu einem kleinen und aufgeräumten Raum eingegrenzt ist. Dadurch muss man theoretisch nichtsmehr verdecken. Deswegen bin ich auch deiner Meinung, dass man vllt ein schlichstes Windows reinmachen könnte/soll.


----------



## Black_PC (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Aber Nobody ist bei der Mod mehr für Ecken, als für Kurven, deshalb will er denk ich mal keine runden Ecken und macht vllt einfach bloß ein Rechteck.


----------



## reisball (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Hab auch 2 Vorschläge, aber die haben Rundungen, find ich sieht einfach besser aus.

Ganz einfach:
und 
ohne Ram:


----------



## wintobi (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

den ersten


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

eindeutig erste


----------



## Gnome (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Variante 1 - Ecken kommen bei Windows unschön, wenn mans selber macht. Denn da sieht man schnell Unfeinheiten. Bei Ecken muss man 100%ig sauber arbeiten und das is bei selber machen sehr kompliziert und Zeitaufwendig. Rundungen sind da besser


----------



## Own3r (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Ich bin auch für die erste Variante, allerdings sollte noch ein bisschen vom Window unten weggenommen werden.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Was häslt du von einer schlichten ersion von MArtma mit getönten Plexi ?


----------



## reisball (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*



Own3r schrieb:


> Ich bin auch für die erste Variante, allerdings sollte noch ein bisschen vom Window unten weggenommen werden.



Find auch das Erste besser, hatte ich ganz vergessen zu schreiben.
MMn sollte das Window unten nur bis zur Midplatte gehen und somit den Kabelschacht verdecken.
Aber das ist nur ein Vorschlag, du hast bestimmt deine eigenen Vorstellungen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Hallo Freunde des Schnees.
Also heute ist echt was verücktes geschehen. Das glaubt ihr nie. Was ? Dazu später mehr.

Also erstmal hab ich gemerkt das ich nicht alle Fragen beantwortet habe. Also heute mal ein paar Antworten bevor es weiter geht.



> Wieder ein geiles Update
> Ich habe mir eigentlich jetz alle 243 Seiten durchgelesen, und denke bzw Weis das es keine Zeitverschwendung war!
> Mach weiter so


Danke ^^ Aber man muss nicht alle Seiten lesen denn aller 100 seiten gibt es eine zusammenfassung.



> Sieht doch gut aus - mir gefällt das mit den 2 Kreisläufen. Nur was ich ein wenig abturnend finde sind diese Plastikrollen . Wie wärs mit sowas: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - Zubehör » Standfüsse » Lian Li Original-Rollen WB-01 - silver ? Würden optisch zu deinem Case hervorragend passen


Ähm ja die Rollen im Link gehen nicht da ich sonst mein Laufwerk nicht mehr verbauen kann was ja an einer Halterung hängt und daran hängen ja auch die Rollen. Aber keine Angst es kommt ja noch eine Blende vor den Rollen.



> wirklich schönes Tagebuch
> habs leider gerader erst entdeckt
> 
> aber das was ich gesehen hab gefällt mir sehr, weiter so!


Danke ist ja kein Problem.

Nun zu den PN Bobardemang was ich in letzter Zeit vermehrt unterliege.
Neben den üblichen Beschimpfungen und Beleidigungen kommen auch immer wieder Anfragen wegen den Sli oder der Tatsache wie man C&Q trotz taktung hinbekommt und auch andere Fragen. Da ich langsamm nicht mehr weis wem ich so geantwortet habe und was schreibe ich dazu ein Review, How to oder wie auch immer man das nennen wird. Also noch etwas geduld.

Nun zu den Vorschlägen. Ich denke ihr habt bemerkt das es nicht so einfach ist. Ich hätte aber ehrlichgesagt eure Vorschläge gar nicht mehr umsetzen können da ich gestern dann raus bin und nur noch 2 Filme angesehen habe. Und nicht mehr hier vorbei geschaut habe.
Aber heute ist etwas dazwischen gekommen so das ich erst Morgen anfangen kann. 
So musste ich erstmal heute das Nobodymobil modden. Da ging heute die Scheibenputzanlage nicht mehr.
Jedenfalls ja, Ich werde wohl doch nur wie ihr es ja auch schon festgestellt habt nur ein Rechteckiges Fenster rein bauen da alles andere sonst irgendetwas verdeckt hätte. Denn die AGBs und den Ram Kühler sowie die Karten will ich schon noch sehen. 
*
Aber auf jedenfall ein großes DANKESCHÖN an alle die einen Vorschlag gemacht haben *

Aber Vorbereitet hab ich das Seitenteil schon mal



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Achja und Lackiert wird das Seitenteil nicht. Die werden nur aufgearbeitet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber das will ich noch komentieren


> Was häslt du von einer schlichten ersion von MArtma mit getönten Plexi ?


NEIN !!! Ich habe alles an den Case selber gemacht und das bleibt auch so. Ich lasse hier nichts von jemanden anderes machen. Denn das kann jeder. Und mir ist ein Fenster was ich gebaut habe aber eine abwechung von 7 cm hat lieber als eines was keine abweichung hat aber von jemanden anderes ist.

Dann kamm heute die Meldung das die Wakü Sachen rausgegangen sind. Also kommen sie vlt noch dieses Jahr an

Dann hab ich heute weiter gebastelt und bemerkt das ich etwas Falsch gemessen habe.

Die PCI blenden Verbauen ging ja noch recht einfach.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Aber dann...
Ich wollte hinten das 1. Lüfterbar einbauen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 und bemerkte das die Abstände Falsch vorbereitet waren.... Irgend so ein trottel (Ich) hat Falsch gemessen. Irgend so ein trottel hat Falsch gebohrt (Bohrmaschine) Irgend so ein Profi hat das richtige gewinde rein gebohrt. (Gewinde Schneiter)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Also musste irgend so ein trottel (Ich) Die Lüfterabstände abändern. Das ging dann aber und so sind sie dran die Lüfter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun fragt sich jeder normal denkende Mensch. Ja aber Warum sind die Kabel oben ? Nun ganz einfach weil dort noch weitere Kabel rein kommen und sie unten nur gestört hätten. Also hab ich ie dort hin gesetzt und sie dann nach unten gezogen. Und wenn dann das 2. Lüfterpaar hinkommt wird das Kabel auch noch gerichtet. 
Der efekt der beiden Lüfter ist aber schon deutlich merkbar. Denn im Case herscht nun selbst bei langsammen Drehzahlen ein starker Luftstrom. Aber nun stellt sich mir eine Frage. 14 Lüfter in einen Gehäuse und 2 kommen noch dazu also 16 Lüfter.Bin ich noch normal ? 

Achja das ich muss noch ein Weg finden die eine UV kk richtig zu befestigen. Das Klebeband ist nur Provisorium bis ich entschieden habe wegen den Radi.

2. Problem aufgrund der Display Halterung passt weil ich nicht daran gedacht habe auch die Radi abdeckung des oberen Radis nicht. Noch nicht...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gut dan hab ich gestern noch was bemerkt; Weil ich gestern noch was nachsehen wollte hab ich mir Speedfan geladen. Eigentlich zeigte das Programm immer die Falschen werte an. Aber nanü ? jetzt zeigt es immer die richtigen werte an. cool und das bei der CPU.
Naja dachte ich mir gut zu wissen und drückte aus lange weile einfach mal die Zahl die dort stand runter. Und ... Der durchfluss wurde weniger 
Also ganz schnell mal die Pumpen umgesteckt und tatsache ich kann mit Speedfan die Pumpendrehzahl regulieren und auch steuern  
Das geht aber nur bei 2 Board anschlüssen bei anderen nicht. Aber das reicht ja. Also hab ich heute noch ein paar Kabel geslevt und die Pumpen dort angeschlossen und habe nu eein fast lautloses System wenn ich das will. Denn ich hab 60 L durchfluss eingestellt und keinen unterschied bei den Temps bemerkt als wenn ich so 100 l habe. Aber es ist leiser.

Nun weis ich aber noch nicht ganz ob ich den 120er Radi noch mit in den Graka kreislauf einbaue oder nicht Also so



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder so



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Achja und Hasen sind nicht das einzige was wir hier haben. Wir haben noch ne ganze Menge von den Tierchen hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aso und das verückte was heute passiert ist. Also ihr werdet es kaum glauben aber...
Echt das ist so verückt aber


Spoiler



 _*Es hat geschneit*_


----------



## BENNQ (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Sehr schick die lüfter! Und 16 sind eher zu wenig^^


----------



## Black_PC (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Schickes Update, ich bin jetzt sogar dafür den 120er Radi wegzulassen, da das ansonsten zu viel wird, weil dann da auch noch 2 Schläuche hingehen und das sieht glaube ich nicht so gut aus.


----------



## BENNQ (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Ich seh grad deine agbs sinn immer noch nicht voll !?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Jo wäre ja auch blöd oder ? Ich fülle sie jetzt auf und in ein paar Tagen lass ich das Wasser wieder raus weil ich die 2.Karte rein baue...
Das mache ich wenn ich die 2.Karte eingebaut habe.

Und Ja Black PC die vermutung habe ich vlt auch das es ebe wie überladen wirkt.


----------



## BENNQ (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Aso das is ein grund^^ hab ich ned drann gedacht ...


----------



## Schelmiii (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Haha geil, sowas passiert bei uns auch oft 
Was hälst du davon das Loch in der Seitenwand einfach zu lassen. Wohl zu klein oder?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Eher nichts. Es ist schlicht zu klein und wenn ich mal was nachsehen will muss ich mich verbiegen um was zu sehen. Und auch sonst sieht man nichts. Aber naja Morgen wird das geändert und auch andere Dinge werden umgeändert.

Übrigends, kennt jemand von euch Ram der sich gut Takten lässt und nicht gerade sooo teuer ist ?


----------



## Black_PC (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Von Corsair die Domis ?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Ich dachte eigentlich nicht soo teuer. Die Dominator die sind doch schon etwas heftig im Preis.


----------



## Black_PC (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Okay, wie wäre es dann mit den G-Skill Eco, die liessen sich im Ram Test von PCGH Print ganz gut OCen


----------



## Own3r (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Ich kann die Mushkin Redline empfehlen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Naja ich brauch etwas wo die Latenzen schon niedrig sind. Also ca CL8-7 und die sollten schon etliche mhz haben. weil mit 1333 bin ich jetzt bei 725 mhz und CL8-8-8-23- Ursprünglich war das mal 9er. Aber der Ram ist das was jetzt beim OC limitiert.


----------



## Own3r (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Ja die Mushkin Redline haben 1600MHz und CL6 

http://www.mushkin.com/Memory/Redline/996805.aspx


----------



## SaKuL (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

G.Skill Ripjaws, gibts in vielen Ausführungen und sind sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Naja Ripjaws habe ich ja nun jetzt. Und schlecht sind die ja nicht nur reicht es eben nicht was die bieten bei dem OC was ich betreibe.
Und die Mushkin sehen zwar gut aus aber 99 € ist auch ne echte ansage.

Advent Advent ein Update rennt erst eins dann zwei....

Heute hab ich es dann geschaft das Window zu basteln. Da gibt es eine gute und eine schlechte Nachricht.
Die gute es ging. Die schlechte ich durfte in den Laden keine Bilder machen. 
Naja aber ihr wisst ja Regeln sind zum ...... 

Aber als ich rein kamm staunte ich nicht schlecht. die hatten Festo werkzeug. Und die chance hab ich genutzt und noch einiges anderes gebastelt.
Jedenfalls hab ich aber erstmal das Window angerißen und dann ausgesägt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ja das ist mein Blut... Das war noch vor dem entgraden passiert...
Nach den entgraden hab ich noch das Plexi ausgesägt und dachte mir hey was solls Lackieren kann man alle mal noch und habe mir wie Polierwolle geschnapt. Der efekt ? Naja ich hab nun einen Seitenwand die aussieht als währe sie gestern erst hergestellt wurden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Einfach nur cool. Sieht aus wie Lian Li. Nur eben ohne Lian Li efekt (Loch im Konto ) Und alle Kratzer etc vom vorbesitzer sind weg.
Mein Arbeitsplatz übrigends.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nebenbei hab ich noch gleich Packete mit angenommen. Leider waren die nicht für mich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da hab ich mir noch etwas mehr davon besorgt und werde mein ganzes Case damit behandeln. Das dauert zwar pro Seitenwand ca 2 h aber egal der efekt ist es mir werd.
Vorher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nachher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Übrigends das ist der abstand zwischen midiplatte und Seitenteil.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann hab ich noch den 2. Teil der Midiplatte gebaut und auch die Radi Abdeckung zurecht geschnitten. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und weil das nicht reicht hab ich in der oberen Front abdeckung noch ein ausschnitt gemacht für das USB Kabel des Displays. 
Aber leider fehlten mir die Maße für die Kabelhalterung des Bodens sonst hätte ich das auch noch mit gemacht. Aber da ich die nicht hatte hab ich nur das Blech geschnitten und biegen werde ich es dann wenn anders.
Jo und nun gerade klebt das Plexi an der Seitenwand fest und sollte nach aufschrift morgen fertig sein.
Demnächst werde ich wohl dann Lackieren und ausbessern. So das ich dann die Midiplatte fertig stellen kann und auch nicht mehr Lackieren muss. 
Die Teile der Wakü sind aber noch nicht gekommen. Aber etwas hab ich vor dem Kühler Umbau bammel wenn ich an den letzten mal denke...


----------



## Black_PC (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Die Seitenwand sieht jetzt echt super aus, da lohnt sich die Arbeit echt.
Das Window ist auch schick, vorallem schön schlicht.

Hattest ja nen schönen Arbeitsplatz und hast ja ziehmlich kleine Pakete angenommen.


----------



## reisball (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Jopp das Fenster ist richtig gut geworden.


----------



## Schelmiii (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

EXTREM Nice. Vorallem sehr gleichmäßig die Bürstung. Top!!!


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

alter sit das fett !


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Ja also Morgen werde ich mich daran machen noch den Rest zu bearbeten. 5h ununterbrochen hin und her hin und her hey das wird bestimmt lustig. 

Aber aussehen wird es dann noch besser. Mal sehen ob ich das dann morgen noch mit dem Lackieren der restlichen Teile schaffe.


----------



## Own3r (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Das Seitenpanel ist richtig gut geworden


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Ein neuer Tag ein neues Update ein neues Chaos.

Ja ich denke das Seitenteil ist ganz gut geworden wenn nicht irgendjemand das Plexi Falsch abgemessen hätte und es gerade etwas nicht passt. Ich war dann noch Plexi Feilen.... Nur so 5 mm an 2 Seiten. Aber sobald es Fest ist sieht es ganz gut aus.

Heute hab ich dann die restlichen Flächen gemacht. Hat auch gar nicht lange gedauert. Nur 4 h ununterbrochen hin und her hin und her.
Aber es hat sich gelohnt.Oh ja  Wer raucht schon Lian Li ? Ich nicht.

Dann hab ich heute noch ein paar Teile Lackiert und angefangen schadstellen auszubessern. Diese Teile liegen gerade im Trocknen da ich sie heute Nachmittag Lackiert habe. 
Dann hab ich rausgefunden was genau beim OC limitiert. Es ist nicht der Ram nein es ist der Ram Teiler. Wenn ich den von 1:2 irgendwie auf 3:8 oder so bringen würde wären die 4,2 kein Problem mehr. Aber so komm ich mit 3,9-3,95 gerade mal Prime und Game stable.

Dann ist es heute gekommen. Mein Kühler.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Meine abendveranstalltung ist gesichert.... Ich darf nur nicht an das letzte mal denken....
Nun stellt sich immer mehr die Frage 120er rein oder nicht.

Und ein Hinweis noch. Habt ihr schon eure Silvester ausrüstung ?
Nein ? 
Dann holt euch denn neusten china Böller


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle


----------



## VJoe2max (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Der Kühler sieht lecker aus! Seit AC diese Anschlagmuttern verwendet sind die Kühler neben den Watercool-Modellen meine absoluten Favoriten. 

Mal eine Frage: Mit was hast du das Fenster denn festgeklebt?


----------



## Black_PC (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Der Kühler ist echt verdammt schick.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Der Kühler sieht lecker aus! Seit AC diese Anschlagmuttern verwendet sind die Kühler neben den Watercool-Modellen meine absoluten Favoriten.
> 
> Mal eine Frage: Mit was hast du das Fenster denn festgeklebt?



Naja auch mein erster Kühler ist von dennen. Und der sah auch schon so aus und das Teil liefert bei mir auch gute Temps ab. Ja ich finde ihn auch ganz gut wenn er mal Montiert ist.

Ich benutze 2 Komponenten Kleber. Das Hällt und passt. Aber zuvor habe ich das Plexi vorsichtshalber nochmal getempert ist ja klar.


----------



## BENNQ (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Sehr schicker kühler! Aber du rauchst lian li xD ? Der china böller xDDDDDD


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Ja ich rauche Lian Li die neue Marke. Ist zwar etwas Alu haltig aber naja...

Und was hab ich gesagt ? Es musste ja wieder was schief gehen. 
Ich habe gestern die Graka umgebaut. Und bis auf den wiederstrebenden Stecker der Kühlung ging alles ganz gut ohne Probleme. Dann aber...
Ich wollte die Karte in Kreislauf einbinden und da geschah es Easser lief über die 1. Graka und den Board herunter.

Naja jetzt hab ich gerade 2 470er bei 60 ° umluft im Herd und Föhne das Board. 
Gestern hab ich noch alles an Wasser mit Saugfähigen Papier aufgesaugt und Papier im Case belassen. heute Früh war das papier alles drocken. Naja jetzt hof ich das ich so alles erwischt habe. 

Mal sehen was heute Abend hier steht, neue Hardware oder ein lauffähiges System.


----------



## Black_PC (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Hört sich nicht gut an, aber wenn der Rechner aus war und es bloß destilliertes Wasser war, dürfte eig nix passiert sein


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Naja Aus war er aber das Wasser war das Aquacomputer. Also das blaue. Das soll zwar auch nicht leitend sein aber mit kontakt von Metall was ja im kreislauf vorhanden ist wird es wieder leitend. selbst staub reicht da aus. 

Denoch ist es relativ hochohmig was noch gut ist. Ich denke aber das nicht alzuviel auf die HW kamm und ich schon die Nacht alles weg bekommen habe.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Oh das garnicht gut , ich wpscneh dir viel glcükd as das alles wiede rläuft


----------



## Dukex2 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

-Fest Daumen drück-


----------



## BENNQ (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Das ist sehr ärgerlich... Hoffe es geht noch alles! 
Aufgrund der diskussion in gnomes tb wollte ich dir noch sagen das dein mod echt spizenklasse ist!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Also um nicht lange drum rum zu reden; meine Maßnahmen die ich ergriffen habe haben funktioniert. Es geht wieder alles nach anfänglichen schwierigkeiten. 
Soweit so gut ich erzähle dann mal.

Also gestern hab ich mir gedacht hey fang ich mal an. 
Und besser als gedacht gingten die Schrauben raus. Nicht zu vergleichen wie das letzte mal. Dann wollte ich den Kühler wegnehmen aber der stecker für den Lüfter ging nicht ab. Aber mithilfe eines kleinen Drahtes hab ich das Teil los bekommen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann hab ich die WLP aufgetragen die noch gereicht hatte und den Kühler aufgesetzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Soweit ging alles gut. Dann habe ich das Wasser abgelassen und ja da ist es passiert. Aus den oberen Radi kamm ein schwall wasser wodurch die Graka überlief. 
Insgesamt ist wasser unter den Kühler gelaufen und über den Garantiesiegel unter dem PCIe anschluss weiter nach unten bis auf die midiplatte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Also hab ich mit Küchenhandtüchern alles Wasser aufgesaugt und die Kühler der Grakas entfernt. Dann hab ich das Board mit Küchenhandtüchern ausgestopft 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und die Grakas auf ner voll laufenden Heizung gestellt. Heute dann hab ch die Grakas in den Offen geschoben und bei umluft 1,5 h drin gehabt und hin und wieder gewendet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Board hab ich 2,5 h abgeföhnt mit voller stuffe.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja dann eben wieder alles zusamengebaut und getestet und tatsache das Board startete mit beiden Grakas. 
Dann eben fertig verschlaucht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Verpackt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 und gestartet. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da wollte erstmal Sli nicht aber beide Karten liefen. also hab ich den Treiber nochmal neu instaliert und nach dem 3. mal hochfahren ging Sli wieder.Vantage sagt auch die selbe Punktezahl an wie vorher. Beide GPUs werden belastet. Der durchfluss ist um 10 l tiefer als noch mit einen Kühler. weniger als erwartet und ok.
Jo und das wars. Ich bin erstmal froh das alles wieder geht. Und ein Update gibt es dieses Jahr noch. Aber jetzt muss ich erstmal aufräumen denn es liegt hier ne Ganze Küchenrolle rum die Nass ist. 
Also hat das daumendrücken was gebracht 
Bilder gibt es Morgen mehr. Ich habe auch 2 was in der Verschlauchung geändert. Aber dazu eben Morgen mehr.


----------



## BENNQ (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Super das alles wieder geht! Aber ist die eine graka ne superclockt + ?


----------



## Black_PC (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Sind ja gute Neuigkeiten.


Mhm lecker heute gibt es gegrillte Grakas


----------



## Schelmiii (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Schönes Update. Sieht des nur so aus oder hat der Schlauch bei der unteren Graka wirklich nen Knick? Was für einen Durchfluss hast du jetzt insgesamt?


----------



## Dukex2 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Ein ereignisreicher und erfolgreichenTag hast du da hinter dich gebracht. 

Gott sei dank das da alles auch gut ausgegangen ist.


----------



## Gnome (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Uff da haste noch mal ordentlich Glück gehabt. Das kann auch absolut in die Hose gehen, wenn was ausläuft und man es nicht merkt. Gut, dass alles wieder läuft. War halt gut, dass du es gleich gesäubert und getrocknet hast.

Sieht gut aus mit SLI - und zocken macht Spaß? Gibts Mikroruckler? Also mal irgendwas gemerkt von diesem Phänomen?


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

na dann ist doch wieder alles gut ;D
Mit der 2 graka sieht das so geil aus !


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*



> Super das alles wieder geht! Aber ist die eine graka ne superclockt + ?


Jo das eine ist ne Superclock. Die taktet normal auf der anderen runter aber nicht bei mir. Die 2. Karte läuft mit den selben werden daher gab es einen kleinen leitungszuwachs obendrauf.



> Sind ja gute Neuigkeiten.
> Mhm lecker heute gibt es gegrillte Grakas



Aber nicht bei 60 °C 



> Schönes Update. Sieht des nur so aus oder hat der Schlauch bei der unteren Graka wirklich nen Knick? Was für einen Durchfluss hast du jetzt insgesamt?



Minimal aber das macht nicht viel aus. Aber anders geht es nicht. zumindes fällt mir da nichts ein was auch noch gut aussieht. 
Wenn ich die Pumpe auf vollen turen laufen lasse hab ich knap 90 L. Mit einer hatte ich knap 100 L.
Naja bei der CPU brauch ich nicht drber nachdenken da ist mehr als genug durchfluss da da sind wir bei ca 150 oder so.



> Ein ereignisreicher und erfolgreichenTag hast du da hinter dich gebracht.
> 
> Gott sei dank das da alles auch gut ausgegangen ist.



Jo da hab ich echt Glück gehabt. Prime und furmark sowie Vantage und spiele laufen ohne Probleme.



> Uff da haste noch mal ordentlich Glück gehabt. Das kann auch absolut in die Hose gehen, wenn was ausläuft und man es nicht merkt. Gut, dass alles wieder läuft. War halt gut, dass du es gleich gesäubert und getrocknet hast.
> 
> Sieht gut aus mit SLI - und zocken macht Spaß? Gibts Mikroruckler? Also mal irgendwas gemerkt von diesem Phänomen?



Ja neben den Board hätten auch die Grakas kaput gehen können.
Ich denke aber auch das ich einiges geredet habe weil ich sofort so masiv reagiert habe.

Mit Sli zocken macht schon laune. Man hat leistung ohne ende. Und Mikroruckler hab ich noch keinen bemerkt. Egal ob ich mafia auf alles high und Full HD mit max Physiks zocke (87 Frames) oder COD mit 200+) 
Und unter Furmark werden die Karten bei 24 ° Raum ca 45 ° Warm.
Und dadurch das ich die Pumpen steuern kann ist alles auch noch relativ leise. Nur aus der Front kommen noch geräuche aber da passiert ja bald was.



> na dann ist doch wieder alles gut ;D
> Mit der 2 graka sieht das so geil aus !



Jo Warte auf Morgen mit den Bildern. Da ich keine Sli rohr nehme sondern etwas schlauch sieht das richtig gut aus.  Auch die neue Schlauchführung hat was.


----------



## VJoe2max (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Glückwunsch zur gelungen Wiederbelebung - das hätte ins Auge gehen können.
Freut mich, dass alles heil geblieben ist!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Jo Danke.

Was zz noch ist ist das wenn ich ohne Sli brücke starte der Treiber fehlt und so sli noicht ist. Mit aber schon. Das legt mir fast nahe das da der bus nicht ganz io ist. Aber mit 2 Karten ohne Sli kann ich die 2. Karte als Physiks verwenden. Naja mal sehen was das schon wieder ist.

Aber als Admin interessiert dich vlt das hier VJoe2max

Morgen gibt es dann ein Update mit der fertigen oberen Front und der fertigen midiplatte. Und noch ein paar Bilder.

Auserdem hab ich nächstes Jahr kurz ein Lautstärkemesser da denn ich mal anwenden werde. 

Und den Rechner hab ich auch schonmal gewogen und hab festgestellt das er ohne Seitentüren 37,27 kg wiegt.  Also absolut Lan tauglich.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

LOL was amchst du damit das der so schwer ist xD
Hoffentlich legen sich bald die Angriffe gegen dich


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (31. Dezember 2010)

*Ein Frohes neues Jahr 2011 euch allen !!!*

Naja ich hab zwar einiges rausgeschnitten aber auch ne menge rein gebaut. Alle Halterungen etc sind zb aus nerosta. Auch Midiplatte und co sind daraus. 
Dann 2 komplette Kreisläufe das summiert sich. Mit Seitenteile sind es noch 1,5 kg mehr. 

Soo dann hab ich noch das oberste Teil der Front angeschraubt mitsammt Display. So sieht es schon ganz gut aus. Und das Display funktioniert auch noch 

Dann hab ich noch die midiplatte verfolständigt. Ist auch ganz annehmbar geworden. 
Warum das so obendraufliegt ? Nun es ist klapbar gemacht worden.
Wozu ? 
Erinnert ihr euch noch an das 2. Display ? Das kleine ? Genau das wird dort einen Platz finden. Ausfahrbar versteht sich. Aber das kommt auch erst nächstes Jahr. 

Jo ansonsten hab ich nur noch das Display eingerichtet und das wars dann. Dann musste ich noch schauen ob alles geht und das geht am besten mit zocken 

Soo wieder ein jahr vorbei.
Was macht man in so einen Fall ? Na ? richtig zurückschauen. 
Und da ich weiß was ihr wollt mach ich das auch mal so.

Zuerst einmal die HW 

Geplant
CPU  AMD Phenom II X4 955 mit 3,2 Ghz und 6 mb
            Ram      - G.Skill NT DDR3-1333 CL9
 Graka  - ATI 5770 
Festplatte  - Caviar Blue 500 GB
Motherboard  -  Asus M4N68T NV-GF630a AM3 ATX 
Laufwerk sind  -  Samsung SHD163B schwarz
CPU Kühler  - Scythe Katana
Netzteil  - ATX be quiet pure Power
Ascart Case

Geworden
AMD Phenom II X4 965 mit 3,2 Ghz und 6 mb
            Ram      91,94 € - G.Skill NT DDR3-1333 CL9
 Graka  - ATI 5850 
Festplatte 39,59 € - Caviar Blue 500 GB
Motherboard ASrock 890 fx deluxe 3
Laufwerk sind 10,93 € -  Samsung SHD163B schwarz
CPU Kühler 17,85 € - Scythe Katana
Netzteil 47,97€ - ATX be quiet pure Power
Gehäuse Ascart

Jetzt
CPU AMD Phenom II X6 1055t mit 3,9 Ghz 
            Ram      91,94 € - G.Skill NT DDR3-1333 CL9
 Graka GTX 470 Sli
Festplatte Caviar Blue 500 GB u Samsung F4 2 Tb u. Seagate 320 Gb
Motherboard Asrock 890fx deluxe 3
Laufwerk  Samsung SHD163B schwarz
CPU Kühler Heatkiller 3.0
Netzteil Antec true Power 750 W
Gehäuse CM Stacker

Gehause 1 (Testcase)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alte Graka und noch Ram



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Board was alles mitmacht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So sah es mal aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und der beginn des wahnsinns



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es wurde Zeit für ein richtiges Case



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


extra dafür 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nach vielen gefallenen Spänen und viel neuen Metal im case kamm es dazu es wurde Lackiert und zusammengebaut



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und weil Nobody etwas gerne übertreibt kamm dann noch eine Karte dazu für Sli 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die nach etwas Wasserauslaufen etc auch im Kreislauf ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das restliche sind noch Bilder vom Display meiner Sli Verbindung die richtig gut aussieht etc.

Ihr entschuldigt bitte das ich nicht auf jedes Update eingegangen bin ich hab nur einen schnellen schneldurchlauf gewählt sonst würdet ihr morgen noch lesen.

Nun noch so ein paar Daten die sicher interessieren.
zuerst wahren wir bei geplanten kosten für die HW von 500 - 600 € 
Der Gesamtwert der Hardware so wie sie jetzt vorhanden ist liegt bei 946 € wohlgemerkt nur die Hardware.
Die Kühlung also auch Lüfter etc schlägt mit rund 1300 € (kein Schreibfehler) zu Buche. 
Gewicht steht ja schon oben.
Die Lautstärke hält sich dank Pumpenregelung weit in Grenzen und ist ungefähr mit der Lautstärke eine 470 im idle vergleichbar.

Und ob ich da etwas bereuhe ? NEIN !!!

Erwähnt wurde das Projekt bereits in 3 Bilder Beiträgen im PCGH.
Eine Main braucht ihr nie suchen denn die wird es niemals geben. 

ich werde demnächst wieder einmal den Startpost anpassen.

Und das erwartet euch 2011. 
Eine neue Frontplatte
zweites Display
Filter bauen und einbauen
silence mit der Hardware
weiteres OC
seitenblenden
Stelthmod
neue Hardware
weiteres Sleven
neue Problemlöser
Fernsteuerung
und viele weitere Kranke dinge von dennen ihr noch nicht einmal zu Träumen wagt.

So das wars fürs Jahr 2010. Für 2011 Hab ich mir ganz fest vorgenommen an meiner Rechtschreibung zu Arbeiten und vlt nicht mehr in jeden Satz ein Rechtschreibfehler drin zu haben.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------




*Ich Wünsche euch allen und euren Familien ein Gesundes neues und erfolgreiches Jahr 2011 und Freue mich auf noch viele weitere Updates mit euch.*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
euer Nobody*


----------



## Gnome (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Oh ja den Jahresrückblick hab ich auch geplant  

Cool geworden 

Dir auchn guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr - lass die Briefkästen heile


----------



## Own3r (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Da hast du aber nochmal Glück mit der HW gehabt


----------



## Dukex2 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Einen guten Rutsch in neue Jahr


----------



## Black_PC (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Schöner Rückblick.

Dein Rechner sieht jetzt echt gut aus.

Ich wünsche dir und allen anderen einen guten Rutsch und Start ins neue Jahr


----------



## Schelmiii (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Geiler Rückblick, in gewohntem Nobody Style^^
Ich glaub es geht jedem hier so(oder jedem anständigem Modder). Wenn man einmal anfängt kann man nichtmehr aufhören. Und bevor man nicht die perfekte Lösung hat, hört man nicht auf. Und da kann es schon sein, dass man so wie du gleich mal 4 x soviel ausgibt, wie geplant. Ich denk da nur an mich, anfang des Jahres: Geil, ne Wakü, sowas ham nur Freaks mit Geld, werd ich leider nie habe. Heute: Ne nice Wakü mit echten Highendkomponeten plätschert seit gut 5 Monaten neben mir (ich hab zu wenig Wasser im AGB, deswegen ziehts immer wieder Luft und macht nen Brunnensound  ). Und hat es irgendjemand hier schonmal bereut so viel Geld auszugeben? Wie du es gesagt hast: NEIN. Gibt man das Geld schonmal für keinen anderen Schwachsinn aus.

Und die Sache mir der Main. Ich finds manchmal echt komisch, nach welchen Kriterien die Main ausgewählt wird. Manche Threads gleich am Anfang und andere mittelmäßige öfters einmal. Aber ich sage dir, du kommst noch auf die Main. Allein schon der geile Jahresrückblick und der Wandel deines Mods sind crazy genug dafür.

Deine Pläne fürs nächste Jahr hören sich geil an und auch dein Vorsatz klingt gut.
Dir Wünsch ich ebenfalls einen guten Rutsch und ein moddingreiches Jahr 2011.

P.S.1: Der Schlauch bei der unteren Graka sieht mir immernoch geknick aus, vllt hast du mir auch schon geantwortet und ich habs nicht gesehen^^

P.S.2:Ich hab mich verliebt  In was schreib ich dir in ner PN^^


----------



## BENNQ (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Sehr guter rückblick!!! Und n frohes neues! Mach so weiter wie du im alten jahr aufgehört hast!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

So ich hoffe ihr seit alle gut ins neue Jahr gekommen und könnt euch vlt noch daran erinnern 

So ja ich habe beschlossen das ich in naher Zukunft sprich nach der kommenden Elektronik messe wo sandy Bridge, die schon verkauft wird, vorgestellt wird 
Nochmal eine kleine Bestellung bei MF abgebe. Die wird neben einer neuen Festplatte auch eine SSD zwischen 30 und 60 GB beinhalten. Größer brauch ich nicht und es bleibt im Preislichen Rahmen. Dann will ich noch RAM bestellen. Entweder neuen RAM oder den selben noch einmal und auf 8Gb aufrüsten.

Ich denke dann ist das System relativ Zukunft sicher. Auch habe ich jetzt wo die 2. Karte unter Wasser ist auch den Takt eingestellt. So laufen die 470 mit 0,9 V im idle und im 3 D betrieb mit 730 Chiptakt  Es ist zwar noch weit mehr drin aber wozu ? Ich schlage eine 580 im vantage mit 2000 Punkten @ stock. Naja und mit 730 wird der Abstand noch größer.

Dann kommen wir mal zum weiteren Verlauf. Es gibt 2 Dinge die jetzt als nächstes kommen. Einmal ganz Wichtig Staubfilter und dann die Front. Beides soll mit kommende Woche gemacht werden.

Die Staubfilter werde ich selber bauen. Aber die Front werde ich über eine Lasermaschine machen. Da las ich auch gleich die 2. Graka Abdeckung machen. Und die andere muss ich dann auch noch umbauen.

Jedenfalls hab ich 2 entwürfe gemalt für die Front.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hinter den ausschnitten kommt feinmaschiges Alu Gitter. Viel Feinmaschiger als ich es bisher verwendet habe aber gröber als das was ich bei den Staubfiltern einsetzen werde.
Das Grüne dahinten sind übrigens grüne kks. Grün deshalb weil ich oben schon einen Grünen Knopf habe. 
Oder vlt bau  ich auch noch ein paar von der normalen Case Beleuchtung ein mal sehen.
Das ganze kommt dann in den Großen Loch hier rein. Da wo die Kabel hängen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also nochmal kurz gesagt Geplant sind Staubfilter Eigenbau, Graka Abdeckung schneiden, Front schneiden und vlt noch lackieren. Das sollte für eine Woche reichen.
Aber das meiste wird eh erst am Freitag passieren.


----------



## Gnome (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Mir gefällt die Variante mi tden Dreiecken bzw. Pfeilen (also Variante 2) sehr gut . Das hat irgendwas stylisches an sich .


----------



## Dukex2 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Würde den zweiten Entwurf nehmen, du willst doch nicht das es wie das Armorsuit von Lian Li aussieht 

Staubfilter wird (wenn es denn mal los geht ) beim Mora auch ein Thema werden denn ich habe keine Lust die Staubkolonien alle paar Wochen raus zu popeln. 
Somit auch selber basteln, denke ein Strumpfhose wird dabei genau das richtige Hilfsmittel sein.


----------



## Black_PC (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Da hast du dir einiges vorgenommen, aber das schaffst du bestimmt.

Das mit den Grakas ist doch ordentlich. Vom Preis für die Grakas allein, bist du ja auch nur knapp über ner 580.

Die Varianten für die Front haben beide was, wobei, was mir bei Variante 1 nicht gefällt, ist, dass die Streifen so klein sind, dadurch wirkt das etwas komisch, aber Variante 2 gefällt mir an sich sehr gut, allerdings, weiss ich nicht, ob das so zur Mod passt.


----------



## BENNQ (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Sehr guter plan! Aber zur front: auf jeden fall die zweite... Die erste is echt zu lian li mäßig und würd zu deinem nicht edel (wie son typisches lian li) nicht passen! Ich denke den 2ten kannste so lassen das sieht richtig geil aus!!!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Soo ich hab noch was vergessen. Das was schelmii ansprach. Das in das er sich verschaut hat sieht richtig gut aus. Ihr dürft gespannt sein wenngleich es nichts für mich ist. Mehr verrate ich nicht. 

Jo dann wegen den ausschnitten. Das ist so eine Sache ich darf die nicht zu klein machen wegen der Luft und auch nicht zu groß da man sonst zu viel innen sieht. 
Aber wie ein Lian Li sollte es nicht aussehen da bei den besagten Case die Schlitze nicht so hoch gehen.
Mal sehen vlt fällt mir noch was anderes ein. Ich hab ja noch ein paar Tage.
Denn irgendwie hab ich auch das Gefühl das es vlt nicht ganz so passt da ja die meisten Formen 4 eckig sind.

Und Staubfilter muss ich nehmen da ich nicht glaubt was schon an Staub im Case liegt. zumal man bei schwarz alles sieht. Aber irgendwo auch klar wenn ich mit den Luftstrom ansehe. bzw fühle. denn ich muss die Hand nur ins Case steken und merke den Luftstrom bzw Wind. Und wenn ich zu weit greife merke ich noch mehr denn dann hab ich die Hand an einen Lüfter.

Bei den Grakas hab ich weniger gezahlt. 
Die erste hat 299 gekostet und die zweite 178 € macht zusammen 477 €
naja gut das sind 22 € mehr... Ok aber dafür hab ich mehr Leistung.


----------



## Schelmiii (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Danke Nobody, dass du jetzt schon anfängst dezent Druck auf mich auszuüben 

Aufjedenfall finde ich Variante 2 irgendwie besser. Wenns schon gelasert wird, dann darfs auch ein bisschen komplizierter werden. Wobie ich als Optimist die Pfeile eher nach oben machen würd^^

Idee mit Staubfilter reinmachen: sehr gut
Idee mit mehr Ram: sehr gut, da Ram momentan billig wie nie ist (zumindest DDR3)
Idee mit SSD: Sehr gut, man gewöhnt sich zwar schnell an den Luxus, is aber trotzdem geil. Ich würd auf jedenfall ne 60GB nehmen, ich hab gradmal ein Spiel drauf und jetzt noch ca. 12GB von den 55GB (wegen formatierung). Wenn schon, dann kann man dann auch ein paar Programme drauf hauen, wie Firefox, Thunderbird, OO, itunes und wie sie alles heißen. Dann profitiert man auch da bei der Geschwindigkeit. Ich hab ja die 60GB OCZ Vertex Extended 2, die kostet aktuell bisschen unter 100€. Kann ich nur empfehlen.

Und das SLI 470 Gespann rockt natürlich extremst, aber die eine 470 von dir reicht mir auch dicke^^


----------



## VVendetta (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Echt nice rückblick Nobody 
Ach ja, nen Gutes Neues 

lG Eric


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Danke VVendetta

Ach schelmii Druck ? Ausüben ? Ich/Wir ? Neeee üüüüberhaupt nicht 

Die Pfeile nach unten ? Naja da mal sehen wie es aussieht aber das Lässt sich am Ende wenn alles da wäre immer noch entscheiden.

Was noch nicht so fest steht istder Ram. Es kann auch sein ich nehm anderen wobei ich dann Verlust machen würde denn der Ram hat mal wo ich ihn gekauft habe 91 € gekostet und so bekomm ich den nicht mehr weg. Denn der kostet jetzt neu 40 €. Wenn ich noch die CPU und 100 - 200 mhz hoch bekommen würde wäre es egal. Dann würde ich sofort sagen jo 8 Gb und fertig. Wobei 3,9 Ghz auch ne Nummer sind.

Eine SSd hab ich ja schon. So könnte ich auch eine SSD mit 30 Gb für den Laptop Kaufen und die 80 Gb im PC unterbringen. Wobei ich die hier ziemlich gut finde. 

Bei der Frontblende könnte man aber auch noch kleine vierecke machen. Solange ich die Maße gut abnehme stellen Formen kein Problem da.


----------



## Dukex2 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Verstehe ich das richtig das du Entscheidungshilfe beim Ram brauchst?!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Naja ich weiß es noch nicht. Einerseits will ich weiter hochtakten. So 4 Ghz stable oder so. Andererseits sind 8Gb auch nicht zu verachten. Und so recht weiß ich nicht wie ich das mit dem Ram Teiler hin bekommen soll. Nur wieder andererseits wenn ich mit dem jetzigen Ram nicht höer komme wird es mit anderen auch nicht besser werden solange ich den Ver...... Ramteiler nicht runter bekomme.


----------



## Dukex2 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Ob 3,8;3,9 oder 4,0GHz hast macht doch keinen Unterschied in der Leistung außer das sich 4,0GHz besser anhören. 
Altes Chinesisches Sprichwort sagt: Ram du haben, kannst nie zu viel


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Naja ich habe 2 Grakas. Und da merkt man jedes einzelne Mhz doch schon. Deshalb will ich etwas mehr Leistung der CPU haben. Und ne 6 x 4 Ghz sind schon was wo die Grakas Arbeiten können. Auch wenn ich noch den Vorteil habe das ich 6 Kerne habe. So sehe ich jetzt das zB bei Prototype alle Kerne Arbeiten und nicht nur 4.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Manchmal verstehe ich nicht was das soll. Gestern habe ich mein Bios mal auf 1,8 zurück gesetzt. Da ging mit der selben Einstellung die ich bei 1,9 habe gar nichts. Auf 1,9 ging dann wieder alles.
Und Ram Teiler kann ich bei den Board nicht einstellen. Also brauch ich mind. 1600 Ram um die 4 ghz zu knacken. so cool das Board ist das ist ein Nachteil.

Naja mal sehen.

Heute war ich auch noch mit Nobody Mobil in ner Werkstatt da so ein Typ dachte er müsste an meiner Seite einparken. Jedenfalls als die einen Kostenanschlag für die Versicherung machten latsch ich so in der Werkstatt rum und sehe etwas. Gewebe !! nicht zu grob nicht zu fein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Als ich nachfragte was das ist sagten die mir Staubfilter  
Jo also hab ich mir doch glatt welches mitgenommen. Kostenpunkt 0 € Es ist immer wieder praktisch ne menge Leute zu kennen 
Jedenfalls hatte ich noch ein paar Rahmen rum liegen von Lampen. Die hab ich genommen und schwarz gesprüht. Dann das Gewebe dahinter und noch einen Rahmen drauf geklebt mit 2 k Kleber und fertig war er mein Staubfilter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Das ganze noch 2 mal gemacht und schon sind meine Staubfilter für die Frontlüfter fertig.  Schneller als gedacht und es sieht auch noch nach was aus. Besser als fliegengitter. zumindest etwas.
Jo und dann hab ich mir heute noch Alu Gitter besorgt. Das ist zwar etwas instabiler als ich dachte aber egal.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Es kommt hinter den einlassen für die Luft an der Front Platte.


----------



## Black_PC (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Sehr schön, so was kann natürlich auch mal passieren.

Aber der Staubfilter auf Bild 3 ist nicht von dir selbstgemacht oder ?


----------



## Dukex2 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Der Staubfilter ist ja Hammer!
Werd ich mir merken.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*



Black_PC schrieb:


> Sehr schön, so was kann natürlich auch mal passieren.
> 
> Aber der Staubfilter auf Bild 3 ist nicht von dir selbstgemacht oder ?



Naja ich hatte wie gesagt so ein paar Lampen da. Da hab ich den zier Rahmen genommen und fertig. Die nur noch fix schwarz gesprüht und past. Ich weiß ist nicht soo viel selber gemacht aber naja. Dann hatte ich bemerkt das die Löcher nicht ganz so gut passen. Die also musste ich die etwas aufbohren was man ja auch sieht. So das sie passen und hab dann noch einmal mit der Sprühdose drüber gegangen. Das Zeug drocknet ja auch schneller als das was ich normal nehe und sieht gar nicht mal schlecht auf so kleine Teile aus. 
Jo dann habe ich eben einen Ramen genommen und das Gewebe zurecht geschnitten und ran gelegt. Und dann habe ich noch einen Rahmen drüber geklebt so das das Gewebe eingeklemmt war. Und schon war der Staubfiler fertig. Das ganze mal 3 und bei eisiger Kälte und sowas kommt raus. Zugegeben das Teil Trocknet noch aus und ist mir am besten gelungen  Aber die anderen sehen ähnlich aus.

Aber ich denke von gekauften sind die noch weit entfernt. Da gibt es die ein oder andere Scharte im Lack und die werden nicht so unprofihaft gebaut worden sein.
Achja; was war ein Schandfleck in meinen System ? Na ? Richtig die Orangenen Sata Kabel. Nun habe ich mich in unkosten gestürzt und schwarze Sata 3 Lankabel mir besorgt.  Fotos kommen noch.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Zoppelpost sorry einmal löschen bitte.


----------



## Black_PC (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Also ich finde der sieht aus wie gekauft, also super Arbeit.

Auf die Sata Kabel bin ich gespannt, wo hast du die her ?


----------



## Schelmiii (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Also wenn du den Staubfilter wirklich selbst gemacht hast, dann Respekt. Sieht nämlich genau aus, wie den den ich vor ein paar Wochen gekauft hab. Des Alugitter hab ich ac, allerdings noch unverarbeitet irgendwo rumfahren. Damit kann man viel machen, der lässt sich gut verarbeiten.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Jo wie gesagt das ist der beste. Bei den anderen sieht man auf einer Seite etwas leim und bei den anderen ist die Lackierung nicht so ganz gut geworden. vlt mach ich die nochmal schwarz. 
Das Gewebe ist hoffe ich mal Waschbar. Aber sollte eigentlich. Ist ja Kunststoff.
Sollte aber noch gehen. Morgen kommt ein Packet noch mit an was euch bestimmt freuen wird.

So und dann die Bilder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sata 3 Kabel vom Laden um die ecke. 
Dazu gabs noch 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Warum so eine Alte WLP ? 
Naja weil ich mit der gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe und bei anderen weiß ich nicht so wie gut die sind. Und gerade bei Grakas oder so will ic nicht mit der Coolloarboraty arbeiten.


----------



## Black_PC (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Schicker Kleinkram, so einen großen Unterschied machen die WLPs eh nicht.

Wie viel haben dich die Sata kabel gekostet ?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Für 5 Kabel hab ich 15 € bezahlt. Sata 2 gab es zwar auch noch aber naja Ich dachte mir wenn eine SSD kommt ist sata 3 gar nicht so unputzisch und 5 € mehr für Sata 3 was solls. Die sind so 45 cm lang und sollten passen.


----------



## Black_PC (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Der Preis ist ja eigentlich ganz okay.


----------



## Hanskaese (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Für die Kabel ist der Preis doch garnicht schelcht. Von der schwarzen färbung finde ich sie auch super, mich graut es immer wenn ich mir meine roten und gelben an schau


----------



## Own3r (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Ich finde auch, dass der Preis für die Kabel ok ist. Die WLP ist zwar "alt" aber sie ist immernoch sehr gut


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Jo Ich denke auch das der Preis ok ist. Und endlich sind die Orangenen Kabel raus. Das war dann auch fast die letzte Fehlfarbe. Ein Kabel ist noch Weiß aber hey nicht mehr lange. 

So und wie erwartet kamm heute das Pcket von Aquatuning. Mit Na ? Jaaa Wasser. Man könnte zwar meinen das drausen genug ist aber egal. 
Ich hatte einfach kein Blaues Wasser mehr. Einerseits weil einiges verloren gegangen ist und anderseits verdunstet es anscheind ganz gerne. Wohin weiß ich aber auch nicht. Der Kreislauf ist auch Dicht.  
Naja jedenfalls kann ich am WE endlich die AGBs auffüllen.  Ich weiß darauf habt ihr Laaaaange gewartet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann hab ich vlt eine Möglichkeit gefunden doch einen 1600 Ram zu bekommen ohne Verlust zu machen.

Wenn ich meinen Ram Verkaufe kann ich mir den hier holen. Und für den Preis kann ich auch 2 nehmen.  Denn ich weiß nun das ich den Ram wechseln muss anders geht es nicht um auf 4 Ghz zu kommen.

Oder ich nehm doch noch anderen da muss ich erstmal sehen. Wenn es aber teuerer wird wird es nur 4 Gb werden.


----------



## Dukex2 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Sauber und der Ram ist mal echt günstig.


----------



## Schelmiii (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Also ich weiß, wo hin mein Wasser verschwindet^^ Echt wahnsinn wie die Rampreise nach unten gehen. Laut Computerbase sollen sie glaub ich noch bis Mitte Sommer fallen. Rein farblich ist es eigentlich egal, welchen Ram du nimmst, sind ja sowieso unter dem Kühler.


----------



## Dukex2 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*



> Lauf Computerbase sollen sie glaueb ich noch bis Mitte Sommer fallen.


Sehe schon, habe mir den Zeitpunkt zum Aufrüsten gut rausgesucht, Sommer2011


----------



## Gnome (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Seit wann gibts Hellseher? Computerbase ist der absolute Labbschuppen. Wenn ich den ihre Tests zu z.B. Grafikkarten anseh, wird mir jedes mal schlecht und dann 55 Seiten zu nem Grafikkartentest. Wer liest sich das bitte durch? Da liebe ich die Tests von PCGH. Kurz, knapp, alles wichtige drin, auf die Framerate genau. Und da is die 6970 ziemlich weit unten im Test. PCGH kannste net mit CB vergleichen .

Hübsches Fluid.

Nobody ich würde den Exceleram mit schwarzem PCB kaufen. Den gleich gibts mit 2x 2 Gig für 60 Euro glaube und der hattn schwarzes PCB. Grün würde ich net wählen, wenn ich vor nem Neukauf bei Ram stände...


----------



## Schelmiii (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Naja, ich hab auch nur des gesagt, was die sagen. Und die haben ja ne Quelle. Und im aktuellen Test in der PCGH schlägt die 6970 die GTX 580 auch in 3 von 18 Tests. Wenn es aber als gesamtes fazit so bei denen steht is natürlich flasch. Bei CB schau ich eigentlcih nur nach 3d Marks, ein für mich wichtiges Spiel, Stromverbrauch, Übertaktbarkeit und die Preisleistung an. Das ist bei PCGH besser gelöst.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Dann will ich mal ein paar Träume oder so zerstören. 

Ja Großeinkäufer Schelmii ich weiß es auch manchmal läuft es übers Board manchmal über Board und Graka und dann wieder mal verdunstet es ins niergendwo. Aber damit kann ich immer wieder auffüllen. 
Aber es war nicht umsonst was mir passiert ist. Das Wasser über meine Hardware läuft bedeutet Krieg. Ich werde einen Artikel schreiben oder How to wie man sich dagegen wehren kann auch wenn es für dich zu spät ist hilft es vlt ein paar anderen leuten. 

Dann kommt ein Dukex2 für alle Fälle dran.

Jo der Ram fällt oder bleibt unten aber laut PCGH werden die Mainboards teurer. Und sind es schon teilweise.  Aber das relativiert sich. Denn schau ich hab für den Ram 91 € gezahlt und es war damals der günstigste. 

Dann mein Freund Gnome.Ähm ja ich lese 55 Seiten durch wenn es mich interessier. Aber auch PCGH hat davon berichtet. Ich glaube es war heute oder gestern auf der Main. Aber ja so manchmal finde ich die ergebnise auch etwas komisch.

Jo ich weiß da gibt es noch der hier. 10 € teurer aber andere Latenzen. Aber schon bei 2 Kits sind das 20 € mehr. Naja mal sehen. Aber mir kommt es in erster Linie auf die Leistung an nicht auf die Farbe. Wobei CL7 schon eine gute alternative wären. Das Problem ist nur die stehen nicht mit auf der Kompatiblitätsliste vom Board. Aber eigentlich sollte es denoch gehen hoffe ich mal. Ansonsten müsste ich Kingston oder G.skill nehmen wenn die nicht gehen.

So Ich werde den Ram nach der CES bestellen. Also so nächste bis übernächste Woche vlt wenn nichts dazwischen kommt. Dazu kommt auch noch mindestens eine SSD und eine externe Festplatte. Immerhin hat mir der Fiskus 900 € überwisen 
Und Morgen gibts hoffentlich die Front Platte und die Graka Abdeckung. Beides aus Plexi mit einen Teuflischen Grund.


----------



## BENNQ (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Wer ist F(D)iskus wenn man fragen darf?

(Schreibfehler)


----------



## Dukex2 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Wir wollen doch alle nur dein bestes..., 
dein Geld nein, äh Mod nein, ah jetzt Fotos so wars


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*



BENNQ schrieb:


> Wer ist Diskus wenn man fragen darf?



Ähm Bahnhof 



> Wir wollen doch alle nur dein bestes...,
> dein Geld nein, äh Mod nein, ah jetzt Fotos so wars


Irgendwie komm ich gerade gar nicht mehr mit jetzt...


----------



## Dukex2 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Bist ja auf der Main von Aquatuning


----------



## Black_PC (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Gratz zur etwas anderen Main.


----------



## Schelmiii (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Ha, wie geil. Ich habs dir immer gesagt, du bekommst deine Main. Is halt nicht die von PCGH, aber immerhin ne Main. Für die muss man sagen, dass sich ihre Unterstützung an dich gelohnt hat. Und jetzt machen sie auch noch Werbung für dich. Aber wieso heißt du da 3.1?

@BennQ, Fiskus ist das Finanzamt. Vermutlich hat er letztes Jahr zu viel Steuern bezahlt und bekommt jetzt wieder was zurück.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Jo danke muss wohl ausversehen passiert sein. Warum da 3.1 Steht ? keine Ahnung ich denke mal die haben nen anderen Forenname von mir Verwendet. Ich werde es Wohl noch auf Nobody ändern lassen. 

Ich habe heute Mal die Zeichnung der Front dem Pleximan übergeben. Er muss erst passendes Plexi besorgen bis es dann die Front auch gibt. Das wird dann wohl nächste Woche sein. Ich habe sie nun so wie auf den Bild Gemacht also mit hacken. 
Allerdings hab ich die kleiner gewählt da man sonst zu viel vom innenraum sieht. Und weil es vlt sonst auch nicht so gut ausgesehen hätte wenn ich oben kleiere Ausschnitte für die Anschlüse und so habe und dann unten so große. Auch die Abdeckung der 2. Graka kommt nächste Woche. Mal sehen wie es aussieht. Kosten werden natürlich wieder gigantisch hoch sein. Ich schätze so 4 - 5 €....
Aber naja.
Ram wird nun wenn ich bestelle vermutlich der hier bestellt.
Wenn der weiter steigen sollte dann der andere. Aber auf eden Fall denke ich wird es 2 Kits werden.
Denn der Ram den ich jetzt habe sollte einen Ram Kit abdecken. Weswegen die Kosten nicht ganz so hoch sind.
Morgen werd ich dann Die Luftfilter etc verbauen und endlich den letzten Lüfter anschliesen. 

edite sagt das Nobody jetzt begreift. Ja Fiskus nennt man auch das Finanzamt. Und da ich eine feine Steuer erklärung gemald habe bekomme ich 900 € wieder. 
Achja und Morgen pass ich wiedermal die Hauptseite an.


----------



## BENNQ (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Achso... Das Plexi wird bestimmt super werden...


----------



## Black_PC (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Sind ja gute Nachrichten, bin auf die Front und die Graka-Abdeckung gespannt.
Die dich ja ein Vermögen kosten.


----------



## Own3r (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Schön das du auf der Main von AQ bist 

Das Plexi wird sicher gut


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Jaa das ist schon teuer so eine Front und eine Graka Abdeckung.  
Wir werden sehen wie es aussieht. Entweder am Montag was ich eher weniger glaube aber dann am Freitag was ich aber auch nicht sooo 100 % glauben mag....
we will see.

So dann hab ich mal eben ein wenig weiter gemacht.
Und habe Die Sata Kabel umgesteckt. 
Klingt einfach 
Aber 
War es nicht 

Erste einmal musste ich alle Sata Kabel heraus fischen. Den irgend so ein Nar hat die im Kabelstrang gaaaaanz nach hinten verlegt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nachdem ich die raus hatte musste ich feststellen das die Kabel alle lang genug sind. So hätte ich dei beiden längeren nicht nehmen müssen. Aber egal
Erstmal wieder ein stecken. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Problem ; Die Festplatten sind, bis auf eine, hinter dem Kabelstrang...
Man kann sie nur von vorn rausnehmen was aber nicht viel nützt. Also hab ich versucht Sata Kabel durch den Kabelstrang anzustöpseln.
Nach mehreren Nervigen Versuchen hatte ich dann die Kabel wieder eingesteckt.
So und dann kam das einschalten. Und denn Speed genießen.
Aber 
Denkste, Nach dem Win oben war fror es ein. Obwohl es nun wirklich nicht mehr so Kalt ist. 
Jedenfalls Bios reset etc hat nicht geholfen, Umstecken hat nicht geholfen. Also dachte ich mir ja Neuinstalation oder Reperieren ?
Ich hab Reperieren genommen da ich eh bald wieder neu instaliere.
Und es hat geholfen.
Danach ging es wieder.
Hat es sich gelohnt ? 
Von der Geschwindigkeit sieht man nur in Benchmarks was. Und das ist auch nicht viel.
Optisch hat es sich gelohnt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann hab ich noch die Luftfilter einbauen. 
Aber wo ?
In der Front oder im Case ?
Ich hab ich dann im Case entschieden. Ganz einfach aus Wartungstechnischen gründen. War aber auch notwendig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bilder ? Vergesst es !!!
Warum ?
Weil ich etwas noch ändern muss.
Ich wollte schrauben nehmen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Die muss man festschruben. Aber wie ? wenn der Schraubenzieher nicht ins Case geht ?
also hab ich die abschnitte von den schrauben genommen da ich die sowieso kürzen musste.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Das ging. Problem es sieht nicht sooo gut aus. Da muss ich mir was einfallen lassen. Aber ich hab schon eine Idee. Dann gibt es davon auch Bilder.

Ja und dann hab ich noch die AGB aufgefüllt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Anschliesend hab ich noch was Versucht. Da sich unter der Tischkante wo der PC steht wärme staut wollte ich ein paar Lüfter wie im Bild einsetzen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gebracht hats nicht also hab ich die wieder weg gebaut.

Jo und das wars.
Dann hab ich mich wohl entschieden was ich als nächstes bestelle. So als letztes Hardware Teil(e).
Wird nicht ganz billig aber naja.
SSD
externe HDD (Ja es wird wieder Zeit ich brauch mehr Platz)
Und 2 Mal den Ram hier.
weniger wegen der Farbe als wegen den besseren Latenzen. 
Macht zusammen 260 € zz. Und davon gehen noch ca 35 € ab wegen den Ram den ich zz habe. Der wird verscherbelt. 
Bestellt wird noch aber erst ein wenig nach der CES vlt gehen die Preise noch etwas runter.


----------



## Black_PC (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Schönes Update, die Sata Kabel waren zwar auch nur ne Kleinigkeiten, aber die kann auch ganz schön stören.

Dein Rechner gefällt mir auch echt gut.

Die Hardware, die du bestellen willst, sieht echt schick aus, mal sehen ob sie bringt, was du dir von versprichst.


----------



## Schelmiii (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Schöner Ram, schöne SSD, schöne Platte, schöne neue Sata Anschlüsse (inwiefern sollen andere Sata anschlüsse mehr performance bringen? Sata is sata.)
Das mit den Lüftern hab ich mir auch grad gestern überlegt.
Aber es scheint wohl so, wenn die Wärme einmal aus dem Gehäuse incl. Radi draußen ist, kommt sie auch nichtmehr rein.
Also werd ichs wohl auch lassen.


----------



## Black_PC (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Er hat jetzt Sata 3 Kabel, vorher waren es Sata 2


----------



## Schelmiii (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Ja schon, sind aber doch Sata 2 Platten, da müsste es doch eigentlich egal sein. Die 300mb/sek von Sata 2 werden von Festplatten ja noch lange nicht erreicht.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Wir werden sehen Black_PC. Die SSD sollte schon was bringen. Die ist schneller als meine Intel im Modbook weswegen sie dort rein wandern wird. Und die Intel kommt im großen mit rein. 
Die Platte sollte auch passen solange sie nicht ausfällt. 
Und bei den Ram werden wir sehen. Wenn es nichts bringt werde ich ganz einfach den Ram retour schicken fertig. Aber eigentlich sollte er helfen.



Schelmiii schrieb:


> Schöner Ram, schöne SSD, schöne Platte, schöne neue Sata Anschlüsse (inwiefern sollen andere Sata anschlüsse mehr performance bringen? Sata is sata.)
> Das mit den Lüftern hab ich mir auch grad gestern überlegt.
> Aber es scheint wohl so, wenn die Wärme einmal aus dem Gehäuse incl. Radi draußen ist, kommt sie auch nichtmehr rein.
> Also werd ichs wohl auch lassen.



Naja Performance war diesesmal nicht der Sinn. Es ging mehr darum die Orangenen Kabel aus den PC zu bringen da sie gestört haben. Nun hängen schwarze Kabel dort und alles ist io.
Aber ich hab für OCS mal nen kleinen Test gemacht guckst du da

Einmal mit sata 2 Kabel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und einmal mit Sata 3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei andere Festplatten war es das selbe Bild. Das war hier die F4.
Einen kleinen hüpfer gibt es aber nicht der rede wert.

Bei den Lüftern das war nur ein Versuch 
aber es ist Wohl sinnlos. Ich dachte halt das sich dort die Temperatur erhöt und dadurch wiederum der Radi an efektivität verliert. Aber naja Gebracht hat nichts. Dann werde ich wohl mit 50 ° unter Furmark für beide Karten leben müssen. 

Achja ich hab mir gerade einen 2. Monitor her gestellt. Und es ist richtig gut. Nun spiele ich mit den Gedanken 3 gleiche zu holen 
Ich weiß ich bin irre  huch ich muss aufhören zu schreiben. Da ist gerade ien Buntes Auto vor gefahren mit 4 eckigen rädern. Die wollen das ich eine Jacke anziehe zum Testen...


----------



## Black_PC (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Ich habe jetzt auch schon ein paar Wochen neben meine 24 Zoll mit Full HD nen 17 Zoll mit 1280*1024 stehen, das ist teilweise so ungemein praktisch.

In Spielen ist es bestimmt geil, auf 3 Monitoren zu zocken.

Aber der Unterschied zwischen den Kabeln, kann ja auch einfach im Bereich der Messtoleranz liegen oder ?


----------



## Schelmiii (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Wenn du jetzt den Hdd Test nochmal machst, kommt wieder was anderes raus. Und bis auf die Minimum Transferrate ist doch ales gesunken??
Das mit den Lüftern wollt ich ja auch testen, bei mr wird die ganze Tischplatte drüber warm^^
Aber das Nobody Testlabor hat ja schon getestet und es für nicht nützlich empfunden^^
Achso, wenn schon mehrere Bildschirme, dann 3. Der Balken in der Mitte bei 2 würd mich störn.
Kannst du bei nvidia überhaupt auf 3 zocken?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Jo das müssten dann drei gleiche Monitore sein. Das jetzt ist nur ein glaube 17 " zum spielen würde ich den nicht nehmen aber so für was machen beim Zocken reicht der.Mal sehen vlt besorg ich mir noch einen 19 " der etwas besser ist.

Also Bei NV sollten 3 gerade noch gehen. Der 1. Monitor ist am HDMI und die anderen beiden kann man ja über DVI anschliesen. Und ich glaube bei Sli kann man auch die 2. Karte dazu nehmen.

Zu den Sata Kabeln. 
Ich habe 2 Festplatten getestet und mehrere male getestet. Das sind nur die Mittel werde. Aber im Grunde sind alle ungefähr gleich. Es gibt einen kleinen unbedeutenden Zuwachs. Aber nichts wofür es sich alleinig Lohnt zu wechseln.

Zu den zusatz Lüfter,
Ich denke das die oberen Lüfter mit genügend Drehzahl schon dafür sorgen das genug Luft sich wegbewegt. So groß war nicht der unterschied. Es waren nichtmal ein ° daher lohnt es sich in meinen Augen nicht und das will schon was heißen.


----------



## Dukex2 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*



> Und ich glaube bei Sli kann man auch die 2. Karte dazu nehmen.


Wenn ich mich nicht täusche ist das schon möglich nur dann musst du das Sli abschalten. Wüsste nicht das sich daran was geändert hatte.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Naja Sli abschalten mach ich nicht mit. Wenn Aber ich denke mal es geht so. Denn einmal kann ich über HDMI anschlisen und dann über DVI. Sollte also mit 3 Bildschirmen gerade noch gehen. Bei mehr als 3 müsste ich wieder zu AMD gehen oder so eine Box einsetzen. Aber wie gesagt alles mal sehen wie es weiter geht. Ich hoffe ja noch das ich euch Morgen was feines mitteilen kann.


----------



## Gnome (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Deine Arbeit wird jedes mal besser! Gefällt mir richtig gut . Dein Sys wird eine Augenweide


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Danke Gnome.

Soo an dieser Stelle sollte ein Update stehen. 
So mit ner neuen Frontplatte etc.
Aber ? 
Nein hier steht kein Update mit ner neuen Frontplatte.
Es ist nichts geworden da es noch Probleme mit der Software gibt. Also bleibt zu hoffen das es was am nächsten Freitag wird.

Bestellt hab ich auch noch nicht. Da sich vlt etwas erfreuliches Ergibt.

Und wenn ich Glück habe habe ich am Montag einen neuen internen USB hub. Aber nur mit viel Glück....

Also bin ich Optimistisch und sage mal am 30.01 wird es wieder ein Update geben.


----------



## Dukex2 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Ich kann dir nicht ganz folgen, was hat die Frontplatte mit der Software zu tun?


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Naja um Plexi zu lasern, braucht man eine Software mit Zeichungen, um die Maschine ansprechen zu können.


----------



## BENNQ (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Schade! Aber ich freu mich auf den 30ten!!! Viel Glück noch mit der Software...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Jo die Software kann einige Stellen nicht richtig darstellen. Ergo kann die Zeichnung nicht zur Lasermaschine geschickt werden weshalb die das Teil nicht schneiden kann.

Aber ich hab mir Überlegt vlt heute Abend ein wenig zu Fotografieren. Also gibt es mal nichts neues aber dafür ein zwei Bilder.

Wer also was bestimmtes sehen will soll sich melden. Wie er möchte meinetwegen per PN denn ich bekomm in letzter Zeit keine Beschimpfungen mehr. Solche Feiglinge aber auch...
Dachte schon ich könne mal ein paar Namen posten.


----------



## Dukex2 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*



> Wer also was bestimmtes sehen will soll sich melden. Wie er möchte meinetwegen per PN denn ich bekomm in letzter Zeit keine Beschimpfungen mehr. Solche Feiglinge aber auch...




Du hast doch deinen Staubfilter verbaut, kannst davon Bilder rein stellen.


----------



## orca113 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora; Status Plannung*

Schönes Projekt!


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

jop, sehr schönes Projekt
hoffe es geht bald mit Bildern weiter 

und Glückwunsch zur Erwähnung auf der Aquatuning-hompage 
(für den Test von zwei gegen einen Kreislauf )


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Ja Danke leute.

Heute hat ich auch noch eine Begnung mit der 3. Art. Irgendwie muss jemand einen Fehler gemacht haben und mein Review des Alphacool Displays auf die Main gebracht 

Naja Zufall

Sooo und nun gibts wie gesagt neue Bilder. Und mal wieder mal ein kleines Filmchen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So siehts zz aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Seitenwand gefällt mir immer noch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendwie viele Lüfter aber es Lohnt sich. Der Chipsatz bleibt 10 ° Kühler als normal.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendwie muss ich noch die Kabel etwas ordnen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Blau hatauch etwas....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber Farben wechseln lassen ist noch besser.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und so sieht sie aus die Beleuchtung, Neben den Radi ist sie angebracht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber irgendwie fehlt bei den Ram noch etwas....


> Du hast doch deinen Staubfilter verbaut, kannst davon Bilder rein stellen.


Und das hätte ich wissen müssen....
Aber naja Versprochen...


Spoiler



denkt dran ich muss noch Griffe an die Verschrabungen ran basteln. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Lüftersteuerung bast immer besser.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Noch einmal der Spannungswandler Kühler. Und nein den Hört man nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Noch der obere Bereich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch noch eine Baustelle



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die AGBs natürlich aufgefüllt.
Soo und nun noch ein paar Bildchen.
Hoffentlich sieht man die auch 
Ok man sieht sie eingebunden nicht also leider so...
Ein paar bewegte Bilder vom Innenraum des Gehäuses

Lichtspiele am Lüfter

Ein schwenk über den oberen Bereich des Case

Einmal den Schlauch folgend

Noch einmal mit einer anderen Beleuchtung

Sooo das wars mal wieder.Ich hoffe nächste Woche gibts wieder ein Richtiges Update.


----------



## Dukex2 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Nobody kommt rum in der Welt des Internets, jeder will ihn auf seiner Main haben, sei es Aquatuning.de, PCGH.de usw 

Schicke Bilder und einen noch schöneres System. 

Noch einmal mit einer anderen Beleuchtung, die Beleuchtung ist einfach Hammer. 

P.s.: Der Staubfilter sieht doch super aus.


----------



## BENNQ (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Super Videos!!! Aber irgendwie hört sich das laut an ?


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

wow sieht gut aus , aber silent sit deine wakü nicht grade xD


----------



## Kaspar (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

sehr schöne bilder und videos haste da gemacht 
und mit dem laut denke das wirkt bloß so.

lg


----------



## hirschi-94 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Nice Nobody wirklich nice 

Ich denke in Wirklichkeit ist sein PC nicht so laut, ich glaube liegt eher am Mikro in das der Luftstrom rein zieht.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Danke für die netten Kommentare.

Also ich sollte vlt noch was dazu sagen. Ich kann die Pumpen etc steuern. ebenfalls die Lüfter. Und gestern hatte ich mal einen Absturz was ich mir nicht erklären konnte. Und das während eines Spiels.
Jedenfalls hab ich dann mal Prime und Furmark gleichzeitig laufen lassen und hab nebenbei die Bilder genmacht. Da habe ich um die Temperatur auszuschliesen mal alles auf 100 % gestellt. Deswegen ist es so laut. Auserdem war eben noch das Mikro auf entfindlich eingestellt. daher die Lautstärke. Ich mach jetzt gerade noch ein paar screens dann versteht ihr.

Übrigends, der Absturz kamm vom MSI Afterburner. Der hat im 3 D betrieb plötzlich weniger Spannung gegeben. Deswegen der absturz.

Edite meint das sie die Bilder hat.

Das ist die Wassertemperatur etc



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Von Links gehts los. 
1. 120er Gehäuse Lüfter
2. Wassertemperatur der beiden Grakas
3. Wassertemperatur der CPU 
4. Durchfluss

Noch zur vollständigkeit,das sind die werte der 140er Radi Lüfter einmal Graka und einmal CPU.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier sieht man meine Pumpensteuerung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Läuft über speedfan und regelt die Pumpen absolut genau. Und ich kann auch voll eingreifen. 

Und die Ganzen Temperatur werde gibts hier 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Raum Temperatur beträgt 24 °

Edite meint auserdem noch danke für die Freundschaftsanfrage Kaspar. Sie wurde gerne angenommen.


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Schöne Bilder und Videos. Ich find besonders das pulsieren der LED geil

Aber ich würde die Videos bei Youtube noch umbennen, das man sie bei der Suche auch mal findet.


----------



## L.B. (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Gute Arbeit. 

P.S. Es gibt in der Software des Heatmasters die Option "Unregulierter Laufwert". Dieser Wert legt fest, auf welches Niveau die PWM automatisch eingestellt wird, auch wenn die Software noch nicht läuft. Damit kann man die Lüfter auch direkt nach dem Start schon herunterregeln lassen oder muss die Software gar nicht erst starten.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Die Software ist schön nur finde ich die Aquero Software kompfortabler .... 
Aber das ist ansichtssache


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Och mal sehen ob ich sie umbenene.

Ja L.B. weiß ich. Aber du wirst es kaum glauben aber bei mir starten die Lüfter auch ruhig ohne das die HM software läuft.....

Und Der kleine Jayson ähm es ging weniger um die Software als um die Temperaturen Wegen den Fragen die eine Seite vorher kammen.


----------



## L.B. (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Naja, bei 13 Gehäuselüftern wird es schon etwas zugig unter meinem Schreibtisch, wenn sie auf 100% ihrer Drehzahl laufen.  

P.S. Die CPU-Temperaturen können aber nicht stimmen, denn die Wassertemperatur liegt ja deutlich höher als die CPU-Temperaturen. (Es sei, denn du würdest Energie vom Wasser in die CPU überführen, was ich aber für unwahrscheinlich halte. )


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Oh doch L.B. Schau mal ich habe einen x 6. Da sind die Temperaturen der einzelnen Kerne nicht ablesbar. Wie du schon siehst. Aber der Core wert stimmt definitiv. Und auf dem kommt es mir an.

Du hast 13 Gehäuse Lüfter ?
Weist du was abgeht wenn bei mir alle 19 Lüfter richtig losgehen ?
Ein Orkan ist nichts dagegen. Ich hab aber eine Idee. Wenn ich mal zeit habe werde ich das mal machen. Alle begrenzungen raus und sturm frei  
Natürlich mit Kamera

So nebenbei hab ich mir übrigends noch überlegt eine Soundkarte zu holen mitsamt eines Soundsystemes. Würde mich schon reizen.


----------



## BENNQ (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Ja das würde mich interessieren! Bei 19 Lüfter! Welche Lüfter rechnest du da alles dazu? Ram sind 2? Oder nur die Gehäuselüfter?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Alles.
6 x 140er Radiator Lüfter mit 1700 Drehungen pro min.
3 x 120er Gehäuse Lüfter mit 2000 Drehungen.
2x 90er Lüfter mit 1800 Drehungen
3 x Chipsatz Lüfter mit 3900 Drehungen
2 x Ram Lüfter mit 3500 Drehungen
3 x 80er Tech abteilungslüfter mit 1800 Drehungen

Den 120er Lüfter vom Antec Netzteil lass ich dann aber mal Raus


----------



## L.B. (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Ich bin nur darauf gekommen, weil du sagtest, dass die Lüfter beim Start des Rechners ruhig laufen würden. Der Heatmaster dreht diese (zumindest bei mir) auf 100% auf, weshalb der Rechner eigentlich nicht sonderlich leise sein dürfte. 

Was willst du bei 19 Lüftern mit einem Soundsystem? Hört man da überhaupt etwas?  

Spaß beiseite, eine Soundkarte lohnt sich bei entsprechend hochwertigem Soundsystem auf alle Fälle. Wenn man aber nicht über ein entsprechendes System verfügt, wird man auch keinen Vorteil durch eine Soundkarte haben.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Naja Die Lüfter Laufen beim einschalten kurz hoch und dann laufen sie normal wie eingestellt. Wenn die Temperatur höher wird Drehen sie dann hoch.

Sollte bei dir eigentlich genau so sein L.B.

Und bei mir ist Mitlerweile alles so eingestellt das es Wirklich ruhig ist. Nächste Woche kann ich das sogar Messtechnisch belegen. 

Naja das Soundsystem war nur so eine Idee. Das würde nochmal 200 € kommen. Und um das zu wollen will ich so etwas erstmal live sehen bzw hören. Entsprechende Vorbereitungen wurden schon getroffen.


----------



## wirelessy (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Nah, für so ein System lohnt sich mMn noch keine Soundkarte.


----------



## Own3r (16. Januar 2011)

Doch ich würde schon eine Soundkarte nehmen. Das lohnt sich schon


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Die Idee mit dem Soundsystem find ich gut.

Kannst ja mal zu mir kommen und dir 550 Watt RMS in 5.1 mit DTS und THX anhören


----------



## wirelessy (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Ich wette du hörst nichts mit über insgesamt 100 Watt. DTS und THX bedeuten nicht unbedingt guten Klang, genauso wenig, wie Wattzahlen irgendwas über Klang aussagen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Weist du wirelessy, Ich fnde es wirklich interessant das du weist wie Laut mein System in wirklichkeit ist. Zumal du es nicht einmal live gesehen hast etc.
Und irgendwie bin ich nah drann mich gekränkt zu fühlen da du mich anscheinend für zu blöd hälst die Lüfter und Pumpen entsprechend zu regeln. 

Ich hab mal ein wenig in den einstellungen nachgestöbert. und gesehen das die Soundkarte vom Board anscheind gar nicht so schlecht ist. Also brauch ich vlt gar nicht mal eine für PCI.


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

@ wirelessy: hatte ich was von 100 Watt geschrieben? Und nebenbei glaube ich nicht, das irgendeine 30€ Anlage von Aldi eine THX zertifizierung bekommt. Und DTS ist bei so einer Anlage bestimmt auch nicht möglich. Also denke ich schon das THX und DTS für einen guten Klang stehen.

ps. falls dir die Namen Logitech Z-5500 und X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional was sagen, kannste dich ja mal schlau machen und dann urteilen, ob ich einen guten Klang habe


----------



## BENNQ (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Mir ist klar das solche Diskussionen nicht ausbleiben können... Aber das muss doch nicht mit so einem 'agressiven' Unterton geschehen... 
Wir sind doch eine Community


----------



## Dukex2 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Hab noch ein paar alte Silverstone Lüfter unten im Keller, dann weißt was laut ist (Herstellerangaben kommen fast hin: 800-2400rpm, 17-40dB)!!! 

EDIT: Passte nicht mehr zum aktuellen Thema, egal.


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

@BENNQ: war ja nicht aggresiv gemeint, aber in meinem Sysprofile steht ja drinn, was für eine Anlage ich habe. Und wenn er sich das hätte angeschaut, hätte er gewusst, das die nicht schlecht ist.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Leute noch einmal. Ich regel die Lüfter runter !!!
Das hesit sie laufen normal was mit 800 rpm. Also weniger als normale Radilüfter welche mit 1000 rpm laufen. Und bei 1000 fängt man an sie leicht zu hören.Und ich hab auch bei weitem nicht so einen billig kram sondern ich verwende ausschlieslich Noisblocker.Und die haben haben maximal was von 27 db..... Also könnt ihr beruhigt sein. Man hört kaum etwas vom System. Das lauteste sind die Pumpen. Die sind aber noch nicht entkoppelt. 
Ihr glaubt mir nicht ? Na gut dann besorgt euch schon mal vergleichswerte. Ich habe das hier mal kurz hier.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das werde ich dann Morgen mal mit nutzen.
Ich hab mir zwar ne Raucherlunge geholt beim holen aber egal...
Und ich bin doch friedlich. Aber wenn ihr behauptet das mein System extrem laut ist ja da sag ich eben was. Denn so ist es nicht. Gut es ist (noch) kein Silent PC aber das wird schon noch wenn ich mit Dämmen etc anfange.


----------



## BENNQ (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Sieht irgendwie professionell aus 
Ich habe auch gefragt ob das sys wirklich so laut ist wie im Video denn das wäre Laut gewesen...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*



BENNQ schrieb:


> Sieht irgendwie professionell aus
> Ich habe auch gefragt ob das sys wirklich so laut ist wie im Video denn das wäre Laut gewesen...



Ich zitiere



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Danke für die netten Kommentare.
> 
> Also ich sollte vlt noch was dazu sagen. Ich kann die Pumpen etc steuern. ebenfalls die Lüfter. Und gestern hatte ich mal einen Absturz was ich mir nicht erklären konnte. Und das während eines Spiels.
> *Jedenfalls hab ich dann mal Prime und Furmark gleichzeitig laufen lassen und hab nebenbei die Bilder genmacht. Da habe ich um die Temperatur auszuschliesen mal alles auf 100 % gestellt. Deswegen ist es so laut. *Auserdem war eben noch das Mikro auf entfindlich eingestellt. daher die Lautstärke. Ich mach jetzt gerade noch ein paar screens dann versteht ihr.



Naja alles war etwas gelogen ein paar waren noch gedrosselt.  
Aber ich mach noch ein Filmchen wenn er mal läuft.
Ich hoffe nur die von dennen ich das Teil habe brauchen das Morgen nicht.


----------



## wirelessy (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Nobody, musst dich nicht angegriffen fühlen, meine Posts meinten dich garnicht. Sorry, falls das so rüberkam.
Um das nochmal klar zu machen:
*@ Extreme-Gamer:* Nein, du hast was von 550 Watt RMS geschrieben. Die beschreiben deine maximal mögliche Belastung, und ich sage, die wirst du niemals erreichen, sondern eigentlich immer unter 100 Watt bleiben.
Dazu handelt es sich bei DTS nicht um irgendeine Klang-Zertifizierung, sondern vielmehr sagt es nur aus, dass deine Anlage DTS decoden kann.
THX beschreibt auch nichts klangqualitätsmäßiges, sondern folgendes: THX ? Wikipedia.
Für Filme oder Spiele mag deine Anlage ja geeigneter sein als z.B. meine eigene (bestehend aus 2 Canton Fonum 501 und nem Pioneer 656), das liegt aber einig daran, dass du etwas mehr den Surround-Eindruck hast. Klanglich hören sich diese Logitech-Boxen einfach "minderwertig" an. Nein, nicht im Vergleich zu 30€ Aldi-Boxen, sondern richtigen Lautsprechern, die man aber auch schon in diesem Preisbereich bekommt.


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Ich bin sicher wir könnten noch ewig darüber diskutieren, aber lassen wir das lieber.
Wir wollen ja den Thread nicht zuspammen, sonst wird Nobody böse


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

So leute. Nach ein paar Tests hab ich nun ein paar Ergebnisse. 
Das System ist aus 80 cm Entfernung 35 db laut. Wenn natürlich die Lüfter und Pumpen normal laufen. Das bleibt auch beim Alltagsbetrieb so.

Unter Last mit Begrenzungen bin ich bei 42 db.
Ja und beim lösen aller Begrenzungen dann komm ich auf 48 db. 
Die Entfernung hab ich genommen weil ich in so einer Entfernung zum Rechner sitze.

Das Video hier entstand im Idle und zeigt die Lautstärke aus diversen Entfernungen aus verschiedenen Positionen. 

Das was am lautesten ist sind meine Schritte. Und hier hab ich auch noch eine Liste zum Vergleichen.



Spoiler



10 Dezibel: Atmen, raschelndes Blatt
20 Dezibel: Ticken einer Armbanduhr
30 Dezibel: Flüstern
40 Dezibel: leise Musik
45 Dezibel: übliche Geräusche in der Wohnung
50 Dezibel: Regen, Kühlschrankgeräusche
55 Dezibel: normales Gespräch
60 Dezibel: Nähmaschine, Gruppengespräch
65 Dezibel: Kantinenlärm
70 Dezibel: Fernseher, Schreien, Rasenmäher
75 Dezibel: Verkehrslärm
80 Dezibel: Telefonläuten, Presslufthammer
90 Dezibel: Lastwagen
100 Dezibel: Ghettoblaster
110 Dezibel: Diskomusik, Symphoniekonzert, Motorsäge, Autohupe
120 Dezibel: Kettensäge, Presslufthammer, Gewitterdonner
130 Dezibel: Kampfjet 100 m entfernung



Falls ich wirklich noch in einer Anlage investiere wird es vermutlich eine Teufel Concept 200 und eine ASUS Xonar DX 7.1


----------



## Dukex2 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Bin kein Profi, aber sind 42-48db nicht ein wenig viel?! 35db für eine reine Lukü wäre nachvollziehbar...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Ich hab 2 Pumpen die ohne Dmpfung auf Metal aufsitzen. Die machen den meisten Lärm.

Und Über leg mal 40 db sind leise Musik. also so das man sie gerade so versteht. also Hintergrund Musik eben...... 

Der PC neben an mit boxxed Kühler liegt bei 44 db.....
Und der Kühlt einen Intel Dual core mit 3 Ghz.

Ich wüsste aber nicht wie ich es euch sonst noch beibringen soll das der Rechner so schon leise ist. Und das wenn die Pumpen mal gedämmt würden fast unhörbar ist.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

ich fidne das auch nicht grade silent !
Aber bei 19 Lüfter nciht wirklich ein wunder es sei denn sie laufen @ 350 rpm


----------



## Schelmiii (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Mit der Asus Xonar machst du absolut nichts falsch. Hab ich auch und bin sehr zufrieden.
Das Video ist bei mir relativ laut. Da kein Referenzsound in dem Video selbst drin ist, kann man mit ihm auch relativ wenig anfangen. Du könntest vllt mal irgendwie ne Lautstärke einbauen, die sich bei jedem daheim nachmachen lässt. Zum Beispiel klatschen oder so.
Aber im Endeeffekt muss dir die Lautstärke gefallen und wenn das passt, dann ist es für uns alles sowieso Wurscht wie laut es ist.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Naja ich bin ja auch noch nicht so weit um den Rechner zu Dämmen etc. Aber vlt solltet ihr euch mal einen normalen Gamiong Rechner ansehen. Der liegt bei 30 db. Bei ähnlicher CPU und nur einer Graka. Ich hab aber 2 Grafik Karten Und die sind wie die CPU bis fast Anschlag hochgetaktet..... Das macht auch noch einen Unterschied. Im endefekt ist es mir egal ob ihr mir nun glaubt oder nicht. Ich weiß das es leise ist und ich weiß ebenfalls das ich noch nicht einmal mit der Geräuch Reduzierung angefangen habe. 
Und da freut es mich das ich beim Zocken oder Musik hören den PC nicht höre da die Musik die nichtmal annähernd voll aufgedreht ist alles vom Rechner übertönt. Und ich denke das Filmchen sagt auch einiges.....
Denn die meisten geräuche mach ich beim Laufen oder das rauschen der Kamera.
Und auserdem ist die Front auch noch auf und da sitzen auch noch 3 140er Lüfter. Wenn man das alles mit in seinen Urteil einbezieht merkt man das es doch nicht sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Laut sein kann.


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Also zu der Anlage kann ich nur sagen: gute wahl

Und das mit der Lautstärke hängt bestimmt mit der bezeichnung dB zusammen, denn da gibt es verschiedene. Wenn ich zb einen Lüfter auf 12V laufen lasse, ist der das Lauteste im PC, und er hat 20.5dB(A). Hier siehts zB. schon wieder anders aus:

*dB(A) Geräuschquellen in            üblicher Hörentfernung*
 *0*     Hörschwelle.
*10*     Blätterrauschen, normales Atmen.
*20*     Flüstern, ruhiges Zimmer, Rundfunkstudio, ruhiger Garten.
*25*     Grenzwert für gewerblichen Arbeitslärm in der Nacht.
*30*     Nebenstraßengeräusche.           Kühlschrankbrummen.
*35*     Obere zulässige Grenze der Nachtgeräusche in Wohngebieten.


----------



## L.B. (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

48db maximal sind wirklich nicht leise, das ist bei mir aber ähnlich, denn bei 100% Lüfterdrehzahl wird es schon sehr laut. Im Normalbetrieb, also mit heruntergeregelten Lüftern, ist der Rechner aber leiser als das Ticken meiner Zimmeruhr. Das wären nach deiner Tabelle 20-35db. Allerdings hast du ja noch einmal 6 Lüfter mehr als ich.  

Dafür bieten die 19 Lüfter bei Bedarf natürlich einen sehr großen Luftdurchsatz. 



Die Asus Xonar DX kann ich auf jeden Fall empfehlen. Ich habe sie letztens bei meinem Vater verbaut und sie schlägt sich sehr gut.


----------



## Own3r (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Naja, ich finde die 48db nicht so schlimm, denn es gibt Schlimmeres 
Aber bei der Anzahl an Lüftern hat man einen so hohen Luftdurchsatz, dann lohnt sich das auch


----------



## hirschi-94 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Ich finde das mit der Lautstärke ist ansichtssache...

Jedenfalls alles was über 28db laut ist empfinde ich als sehr störend.
Ich hatte mal einen Scythe Katana 3 Kühler als Übergangslösung.
Der Lüfter der da drauf war, war bei 100% 31db laut. Für mich ist das unerträglich, da mein PC ~40cm von meinen Ohren entfernt ist. 

Das wollte ich nur mal so sagen 

Ansonsten eine Tolle Messausrüstung hast du da.
Was kostet sowas wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Die hat er von nem Bekannten​


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Sooo Ich hab keine Lust mich jetzt weiter damit zu befassen euch zu sagen wie Leise der PC ist. Und das dabei noch die Pumpen zb ohne Entkoplung auf dem Blech stehen.
Wenn ihr mir nicht glaubt nun dann kann ich es nicht ändern. Ist mir aber auch eigentlich so ziemlich egal. Ich weiß es und höre es daher wayne.

Die Ausrüstung ist von einer Firma geliehen die sie wie ich heute erfahren habe neu kalibrieren sollte. 

Jedebfalls werde ich mir wenn sich die möglichkeit bietet nochmal eine holen. Das passiert aber dann wenn alles entkoppelt etc ist.

Heute hab ich mal einiges ja nenen wir es Organisattorisches zu Berichten.

1. Es gibt wieder eine Spur von dem Internen USB Hub denn ich eigentlich gestern brauchen würde.
Mindfactory hat wieder einen geschickt. Diesmal kamm er in einen ja nennen wir es Drogenpäckchen. Dementsprechend sah er auch aus. Da waren einige Teile einzeln mit im Packet....
Also erneut bestellen.
Kurz um ich überlege mir gerade bei MF nie mehr was zu bestellen bei so einen, entschuldigt den Ausdruck, Sauhaufen. 

Die Anlage wird sich vermutlich verschieben. Ich habe einen Treiber gefunden der selbst den Klang über optischen wege deutlich verbessern kann.Mal wieder ein Pluspunkt für das Board. Einzig Win. zeigt mir noch an 2.1 obwohl eben aus den hinteren Lautsprechern Sound raus kommt. 

Meine Win instalation beginnt mich langsam zu Hassen. Folgende Fehler gibt es nun schon.
1. Speedfan lässt sich nicht mehr dauerhaft ändern.
2. MSI Afterburner verwechselt 2 D mit 3 D einstellungen. Was das im Spiel bedeutet weiß wohl jeder denke ich. Es wird blau.
3. Die Media Tasten der Tastatur schmieren immer mal wieder ab.
Daher werde ich schnellstmöglich Bestellen. 
Ich warte nur noch auf einer Mail von einen Ram Herrsteller der auf mich aufmerksam geworden ist. Sollte der aber nicht bald antworten werde ich mich vlt doch um entscheiden und diesen Ram hier nehmen. 

Es bestehen noch Chancen auf einer Frontplatte am Freitag.... 

Es wird bald ein neuer Artikel von mir erscheinen.
Der da heißt;
How2 Hilfe mein PC ist unter Wasser PC Rettung in letzter Sekunde!
Der erscheint aber 24 voreigentlichen Review in einen anderen Forum weil ich den Jungs dort etwas helfen will.


----------



## BENNQ (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Ich denke bei mir hier (direkt neben einer Staatsstraße) wird man dauerhaft so beschallt XD

Welcher Hersteller es ist wirst du uns wohl nicht verraten?! Hoffe du kannst ihn von deinen Künsten überzeugen! Verdient hättest dus auf jeden Fall! 

Vlt löst sich dein Win ja langsam auf? Aber du hast es doch eigentlich erst neu drauf gemacht oder bin ich da falsch informiert?


----------



## Dukex2 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Das mit MF ist natürlich sehr ärgerlich!!!



> Es wird bald ein neuer Artikel von mir erscheinen.
> Der da heißt;
> How2 Hilfe mein PC ist unter Wasser PC Rettung in letzter Sekunde!
> Der erscheint aber 24 voreigentlichen Review in einen anderen Forum weil ich den Jungs dort etwas helfen will.



Lobenswert, freu mich schon drauf  (also Link nicht vergessen)


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Nö Herrsteller wird noch nicht verraten. Ich hoffe das es was wird aber daran glauben kann ich nicht. aber das war nie meine Stärke.

Naja warum das jetzt alles so passiert weiß ich nicht. Ich denke mal irgendwie hab ich bei den vielen Treiber de und instalieren mal den ein oder anderen falschen regestry schlüssel geschossen.... 
egal für die Instalation auf SSD werde ich mir richtig zeit nehmen.

Natürlich kommt ein Link hier rein. Eine gute Tat muss ja auch mal sein.  
Immerhin könnt ihr denn  Artikel 24 h vor allen anderen lesen.


----------



## Chaoswave (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Naja warum das jetzt alles so passiert weiß ich nicht. Ich denke mal irgendwie hab ich bei den vielen Treiber de und instalieren mal den ein oder anderen falschen regestry schlüssel geschossen....



Den Treibersalat kenn ich, ist typisch für Windoof, aber was hat man für ne alternative?! 

Hast die Keys manuell rausgeschossen?
Falls ja würd ich es demnächst mal hiermit versuchen.

Weiterhin gutes Gelingen 

MfG Chaoswave


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Was man für eine Alternative hat ? Nun ganz einfach, eine Linux distribution zb. 
Ich nutze Win eigentlich nur für Zocken und wenn ich mit einen spezielen Programm arbeiten muss. Ansonsten Linux zum Surfen etc.
Mac Os kommt mir aber nicht ins Haus auch wenn es im Grunde ein Linux ist. 

Ja ich Lösch von diversen Programmen etc die regestry einträge selber. Solchen Tools draue ich nicht da ich schon mal gesehen habe wie so ein Teil ein Windof abgeschossen hat....


----------



## Chaoswave (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

naja eigentlich hast dir dein Windows auch grad selber zerschossen, so wies aussieht 

ja Windows zum zocken und für Programme, zu Linux kann ich mich einfach nicht aufraffen aber nen Freund von mir hat das, der benutzt das aber eig auch nur um Blödsinn anzustellen


----------



## Dukex2 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Wie oft wollte ich mir mal Linux drauf machen, doch überwinden konnte ich mich nie!


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

probierts doch einfach mal. Wenn ihrs eine Weile benutz, merkt ihr, das es Welten besser ist wie Windoof


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Naja ich denke es war was anderes. Denn ich weiß was ich in der regestry löschen kann und was nicht. Es kann höchstens sein das etwas in einen Ordner geschrieben wurde was eigentlich dort nichts zu suchen hat. Kamm schon mal vor.

Aber Linux ist echt nicht schlecht. Ich habe es auf allen Systemen im Einsatz gerade auch weil man damit vieles machen kann was Windows schlicht unterbindet trotz Ultimate Version.

Soooo leute.Und wieder hat der Nobody was zu berichten.

Erst einmal wird am Montag die Frontplatte zu 80 % gelasert. Eigentlich sollte das schon heute passieren aber der Pleximan hatte leider keins was ausreichend Stark ist. Denn ich gebe mich nicht mit so dünnen zeug zufrieden 

Dann Ist die Sache mit dem Ram schon soweit abgeklärt. Ich warte nur noch auf die letzte bestätigung. Dann werde ich auch die bestellung machen.Von SSD etc. Denn die Festplatten sind gerade schön tief im Preis. 

Morgen werde ich aus gegeben Anlass weil ich nchts machen kann dank MF und meinen Ansprüchen mit der Entkplung und Dämmung Anfangen.

Ja und dann geht am Sonntag mein How to online.

Achja wer Ideen hat wie man einen Rechner leise bekommt kann sie gerne posten. Vielleicht (bestimmt) habt ihr ja noch andere Ideen als ich.

Und dann hab ich noch zwei was aufzu holen.

1. Danke zu BENNQ sagen die Freundschaftsanfrage hab ich mal angenommen 
2. Die 1. Seite hab ich auch mal editiert.


----------



## hirschi-94 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Gratulation zur Main!!


----------



## Black_PC (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Natürlich auch von mir Gratz zur Main, hast es dir aber auch verdient und ich es hab es dir doch gesagt.


----------



## Dukex2 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Gratz zur Main!!!


----------



## Schelmiii (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Gratulation. Ich habs dir doch immer gesagt. Du wirst das schon schaffen. Und siehe da, geschafft


----------



## Own3r (22. Januar 2011)

Jetzt biste auf der Main! Gratulation von mir


----------



## Gnome (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Gratz zur Main


----------



## Kaspar (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Hey Nobody Gratz zur MAIN !

Lg


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Ja Gratz zur ...
Ohhh ist ja eh mein TB 

Danke leute. Wie das passiert ist weiß ich zwar auch nicht. Aber da hat wohl jemand nicht aufgepasst oder so.  

Find ich aber ganz Lustig. Der Text passt irgendwie auch wenn die Bilder nicht wirklich in der richtigen Reinfolge kommen. 

Naja Heute wollt ich ja eigentlich anfangen mit dem Leise machen. Hat aber nicht geklappt. Denn heute lag im Mail Postfach der Beta key zu Battelfield4free  Da musste ich erstmal etwas zocken. 

Mal sehen vlt wird es Morgen was.


----------



## Black_PC (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Schade, dass du nicht zum modden kamst.

Was kannst du so über Battelfield4free sagen, halt wie ist es so ?


----------



## BENNQ (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Auch von mir Glückwünsche zur Main!!!
Und viel Spaß beim Zocken


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Ja ist ja nicht so das ich nur gezogt hätte. Ich musste noch die Final Version des Reviews für den Sonntag fertig machen denn das was schon irgendwo Online ist ist noch nicht ganz komplett. und die Haustiere Versorgen muss auch noch einer. Dementsprechend gab es keine gelegenheit zum Modden. Aber der PC läuft ja nicht weg. 

Ja es ist ne beta und das merkt man auch.
Die Grafik ist ok. 
Aber es gibt viele Camper und zum beginn rennen gleich alle wie blöd los und wollen einen Panzer bekommen. 
Ansonsten macht es mit der Zeit schon Spaß.
Allerdings fehlt mir irgendwie das Teamplay wie es bei Fear Compat manchmal der Fall war. Aber naja vlt gibt sich das noch. 
Ich werde wohl mal ein paar Bildchen in einen Spoiler setzen. Wenn das gewünscht ist.

Danke BENNQ


----------



## Chaoswave (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Gratz zur Main 
wirklich geiles Projekt 

aber auch sehr schöner Review!  hab beim letzen mal auch ausversehn mein Board geflutet, zwar nicht ganz so extrem aber man ist erst mal voll fertig . Bei mir hat aber nur eine Küchenrolle gereicht, backen musste ich nicht. 

Das mit dem zocken kenn ich, man kommt einfach zu nichts. Ich hab letztens mal wieder mein Borderlands ausgegraben .


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Jo Danke,

Ich hab dann gestern nicht mehr viel gezogt. Und heute hab ich gar nichts gezogt. Ganz einfach weil ich keine Lust hatte. Aber wenn die nicht mehr Maps und mehr Waffen in das Spiel bringen dann wird das nicht lange online sein.

So heute hat ich aber etwas Zeit um ein paar Dinge zu richten.

Einmal hab ich etwas gemacht was ich schon oft machen wollte aber nie dazu gekommen bin. Ich hab den Durchflussensor endlich richtig angebracht. Nun sitzt er richtig gut wie es sein soll. Und die schöne Oberfläche sieht man auch noch etwas. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann hab ich mich um das Lüftergitter gekümmert. Das was zuerst nur auflag ist nun zugeschnitten und passt.  Hat zwar etwas gedauert aber es Lohnt sich denke ich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja aber wollte ich mich nicht um die Lautstärke kümmern ?
Ja !
Also hat der Nobody heute mal alle Lüfter (!) Runtergeschraubt und sich dem Zubehör bedint was bei der Lieferung mit bei lag. Den entkoplern.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach ca 3 h war das auch geschehen. gebracht hat das nicht al lzu viel also weiter im Text.

Oder besser mit einen Bildchen.
Also was liegt da ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler



Anfangs könnte man meinen ja das ist doch ein Stückchen Schraube. Ja aber ich sage euch dort liegen ca 10 DB...

Das kleine Stückchen lag an einer Pumpe an und hat die Vibrationen an der Midiplatte weitergegeben.



Weiterhin hat der Nobody noch die Pumpen entkoppelt.
Erst lagen die Pumpen ohne entkoplung etc auf dem Metall



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zum oberen Lüfter war auch kaum Platz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber nun



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin aber noch auf der Suche nach was anderen. Da ich aber so ordentlch bin... 
Da die Pumpen nun mit den Lüfter kolitierten musste da auch entkoppelt werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber was fällt den geschulden Auge auf ?
Na ?
Richtig !!!! Ein Fail der heute Weltpremiere feiert.
Die Pumpen sollten zuerst anders Montiert werden. Da wäre eine Dämung kein Problem gewessen. Aber leider geht es aufgrund der Förderrichtung nicht. Das musste ich beim zusammenbau feststellen. Ergo mussten die Pumpen so verbaut werde.

So und weil immer noch etwas Staub im System war hab ich den Ganzen unteren Bereich wo ich die Aussparung eingebaut hatte mit fliegengitter Verkleidet. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alles andere ist mir zu engmaschich gewessen.

So ich muss aber so schnell wie möglich bestellen. Mein Warenkorb wächst immer weiter. Derzeit bin ich bei 250 € ohne Sondkarte...
Wobei aber der Performance zuwachs enorm sein wird. 

Achja und das How to ist nun auch Online. Man beachte das ist die Final Version.

Und zum Abschluss noch ein Bildchen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dukex2 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Sauber Arbeit die du da heute ablieferst und das mit den Pumpen ist natürlich ärgerlich, aber da fällt dir bestimmt noch etwas ein


----------



## Black_PC (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Echt gute Arbeit, was hast du denn alles im Warenkorb drin ?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Jo Danke,

Mit den Pumen muss ich mal sehen was ich da so mache. Es gäbe noch 1-2 Möglichkeiten aber die sind völlig irre.  

Ich versuche es erstmal so mit Dämmung hin zu bekommen. 
Wenn ich das nicht schaffen sollte ja dann muss ich wohl oder übel auf Plan b oder c gehen. 

Der Warenkorb ist zz der hier.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da fehlt aber noch etwas so wie es jetzt gerade aussieht. 

Das Schwarze ist im übrigen der Ram. Ich verrate aber nicht welcher es ist. Das werdet ihr, so hoffe ich, die Woche erfahren.
Und Morgen wird denke ich auch die Frontplatte gelasert. Dann kann ich wieder einen Teil der Front vollenden.


----------



## Schelmiii (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Gute Arbeit von dir. Aber den Sinn von dem Fliegengitter erschließt sich mir nicht. Bzw der Nutzen. der ist so grobmaschig, dass der kein Staub abhält. könt aber auch an der Optik liegen, dass mir das nur so vorkommt. Und ein Staubfang hat nunmal die Eigenschaft, der Luftdurchsatz zu vermindern. Deine Pumpenentkopplung sieht mir etwas "provisorisch" und unsauber aus. Ich hoffe, du änderst da noch was. Dein letztes Bild ist auf jeden Fall sehr schön. Und zu deiner Bestellung, die sieht auch gut aus. Ist das zensierte etwa ein schwarzer Fisch?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Das Fliegengitter hällt schon etwas Staub ab. Das habe ich bemergt als ich es am Front Radi dran hatte. Also keineSorge. Nobodys Testlabor hat das schon geprüft und für ausreichend entfunden.

Die Pumpenentkoplung wird noch geändert wenn ich was passendes gefunden habe. Ich hatte schon mal was da liegen aber das ist vermutlich weg gekommen.

Das Zensierte ist Ram. Aber da ich da noch immer nicht weiß wie und ob bleibt der erstmal so wie es jetzt ist. vlt ändert sich das noch bald.


----------



## Kaspar (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Nobody was ich mich schon eine ganze weile frage wie hast du es geschafft auf einem amd chipsatz sli zum laufen zu bekommen ?


----------



## Schelmiii (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Das war mir schon klar, dass es Ram ist. ich wollte mit dem schwarzen Fisch nur auf den mögliche Produktnamen des Rams anspielen. kann natürlich sein, dass es nichts mit dem RAM zu tun hat, den du dir holen willst, aber aus den Informationen, die du uns gegeben hast, bin ich darauf gekommen 
Wenn du der Meinung bist, dass das Gitter Staub abhält, dann is gut. Ich kann mir halt nicht vorstellen, wie feinmaschig das Netz ist.
@Kaspar: er cheatet^^ Mittels SLI Hack. Den gibts für mein Board leider nicht


----------



## wintobi (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Aber du willst doch nicht wirklich bei Mindfactory bestellen oder???


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Ich hab ganz einfach gezaubert !!! 
Glaubst du mir nicht ?

Dann eben so.

Der Unterschied zwischen Crossfire und Sli an sich ist nur das Sli eine Lizenz braucht. Die wird vom Treiber immer abgefragt. Wenn nichts kommt ist das Board nicht Sli fähig und der Treiber zeigt die Option nicht an. Wenn eine Antwort kommt dann ist Sli möglich.

Nun gibt es aber die Möglichkeit den Tereiber vor zu gaugeln das es die Sli Lizens auf dem System gibt. Es wird einfach ein Sli Patch instaliert und der fängt die Frage des Treibers ab und schickt sie richtig beantwortet wieder zurück. Der Treiber erkennt jo ist eine Sli lizens da alles supie Sli geht.

Der Aktuelle Sli Hack kommt auch mit den aktuellsten Treibern klar und ein solches Sli hat keine nachteile gegenüber einen echten Sli.

Das hier muss nur geladen werden und instaliert werden. Dann hat man im boot menü 2 Einträge. Einmal Win ohne sli Patch und einmal mit. Irgendwo gibt es auch noch Version 1.0 die finde ich aber gerade nicht.
Nach deinstalieren oder neu instalation ist das ganze wieder weg und man verliert nichtmal seine Garantie.

Am besten macht man das ganze aber wenn man gerade sein Win neu instaliert hat.

Achja für Schäden an euch, anderen, eurem Eigentum und fremden Eigentum hafte ich, oder PCGH nicht.


----------



## Dukex2 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Was ist an Mindfactory auszusetzen??? Hatte noch nie Probleme und bestell dort schon seid Jahren.


----------



## wintobi (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

*Überschreitung von Lieferterminen


----------



## Dukex2 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*



> *Überschreitung von Lieferterminen


Was ich bei denen gelernt habe das es X-verschieden Varianten gibt ihren Lagerbestand zu betiteln. Da muss man genau lesen.
Verfügbar bedeutet nicht gleich lagernd oder bestellt usw... 
Ganz komisch bei denen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich dort bestelle. Aber ich bin dort eh angemeldet und da kann ich zumindest dort erstmal den Warenkorb speichern so das ich später nichts verpasse.

ähm Schelmiii der Sli patch ist Mainboard unabhänig. Es ist überall möglich sofern auch CF möglich ist.

Ob du nun ein Board hast was mit 4 Lans angeschlossen ist oder mit 16 ist erstmal zweitranig.
Und mit Fisch hat das ganze nichts zu tun sofern es kein Schreibfehler ist.

Aber was ich an MF nicht mehr gut finde hab ich ja schon mal gesagt.

man findet nichts mehr
keine richtigen Angaben mehr
Verpackungspolitik
usw.


----------



## Schelmiii (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Also ich bestell auch öfters bei Mf. Aber ich geh immer über geizhals rein, da MF bei geizhals meistens der günstigste anbieter ist. Ich find das allgemein die Hardwareseiten so unübersichtlich sind. Was mir an MF gefällt ist das Midnighshopping. Man muss aber aufpassen, dass es nicht zu spät nachst ist, da sind die Preise nämlich wieder höher^^

Das mit dem Patch wusste ich nicht. Hab ihn jetzt mal installiert. Gibts ne Möglichkeit, zu überprüfen, ob SLI jetzt möglich ist, auch ohne 2 gleiche Grakas?
Und wegen dem Fisch, bekommst jetzt ne PM


----------



## rabitt81 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

gestern auf der Main endeckt dazu erstmal nachträglich Glückwunsch dann fast 2 tage durchs Tb mit 264 seiten geackert. und eins muß ich sagen das erste Sys hat mich persönlich zwar nicht begeistert aber das was am Ende daraus entstanden ist ab dem Stacker Case dafür Respekt. Stück für Stück ein technisch und optisch anspechendes Gesamtwerk weiter so  X abo


----------



## Kaspar (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

hi,

danke wegen dem patch werd ich sicherlich mal testen 
Und wegen MF ich bestelle da regelmäßig und nicht nur kleikram verpackung und service war immer ok nur sollten diesachen lagernd sein sonst dauert es ewig ehh was kommt.

Achso alternativ kann man auch bei vibu online bestellen sind auch nur sub unternehmen von mindfactory 

LG


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

So also wie gesagt ob ich nochmal bei MF bestelle weiß ich nicht. Schon alleine das die ein entfindliches Teil in einen Drogenpäckchen verschicken aber dann wieder eine Tastatur in einen 1x1 m großen Kartong usw find ich schon komisch.
Und ich erinnere nur nochmal an den Front USB...
Naja mal sehen aber vermutlich werde ich denoch dort bestellen schon wegen den Versand. Kurz nach 12 und es passt.

Schelmii nein soweit ich weiß braucht man noch eine 2. Karte. 

rabitt81 cool Danke respekt das du dir alles durchgelesen hast. 
Jeder muss etwas Üben und ich denke das Asgart war dann wohl das Probe Opfer.  Aber es lebt weiter. Seine Teile wurden auch im Stacker verbaut. 
Achja ist das Drehbach das mit den Krokusen was du in deinen Profil angegeben hast ?

Jo versuch macht Klug Kaspar aber bedenke das man für Sli auch ne Ordentliche CPU braucht. Mit der jetzigen in deinen TB ist da nicht viel zu holen....


----------



## Schelmiii (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Ok, hab den Patch mal ausgeführt, ging alles ohne Probleme. Ich denk, SLI sollte funktionieren. Sandy Bridge rückt wieder in weite Ferne^^ SLI mit 2 470 sollte mit dem 4GHz QuadCore machbar sein


----------



## Gnome (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Du hast dir 2x 2048 MB Exceleram 1333er Ram bestellt mit CL7-7-7-21, oder ?

2x2048MB Exceleram PC3-10666 CL7-7-7-21 Kit "Black Shark" - Computer Shop - Hardware,


Los...her mit dem Keks


----------



## rabitt81 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

@ Nobody 2.0 ja das mit den probe opfern kenn ich auch. hab im keller noch eins stehn is a Thermaltake Mozart TX aber irgenwie hat das mit der ganzen Aufteilung nicht so geklappt,aktuell steht am Schreibtisch wieder a Gigabyte 3D Mercury was schon etwas verändert ist aber mehr halt auch nicht. denke im Moment darüber nach ma was eigenes zu erstellen in das Case sollen 3 koplette rechner verbaut werden Quasi 2in1


----------



## Black_PC (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Noch sind die doch gar nicht bestellt, er ist ja noch am überlegen.

Wegen der Mindfactory Diskussion, kann ich bloß sagen, dass ich einmal da bestellt habe und keine Probleme hatte.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*



Schelmiii schrieb:


> Ok, hab den Patch mal ausgeführt, ging alles ohne Probleme. Ich denk, SLI sollte funktionieren. Sandy Bridge rückt wieder in weite Ferne^^ SLI mit 2 470 sollte mit dem 4GHz QuadCore machbar sein


Naja Ich hab einen Hexa auf 6x 3,9. Ich denke 4 Ghz solltest du schon mindestens machen.



Gnome schrieb:


> Du hast dir 2x 2048 MB Exceleram 1333er Ram bestellt mit CL7-7-7-21, oder ?
> 
> 2x2048MB Exceleram PC3-10666 CL7-7-7-21 Kit "Black Shark" - Computer Shop - Hardware,
> 
> Los...her mit dem Keks



Na Dukex2 und Schelmii ? Was meint ihr bekommt er den Keks oder die gleiche Antwort wie ich euch bereits via PN auf eure Frage gegeben habe ? 

Ach ich sags gleich; Nööö du gnome der ist es nicht. Also sorry eine feierliche Keksübergabe findet heute nicht statt.



rabitt81 schrieb:


> @ Nobody 2.0 ja das mit den probe opfern kenn ich auch. hab im keller noch eins stehn is a Thermaltake Mozart TX aber irgenwie hat das mit der ganzen Aufteilung nicht so geklappt,aktuell steht am Schreibtisch wieder a Gigabyte 3D Mercury was schon etwas verändert ist aber mehr halt auch nicht. denke im Moment darüber nach ma was eigenes zu erstellen in das Case sollen 3 koplette rechner verbaut werden Quasi 2in1



Ja das kommt vor. Bei mir wars irgendwann mit dem Platz zu eng. Ich mein wenn man nicht einmal mehr eine Festplatte ins Case richtig rein bekommt ist das bedenklich... 




Black_PC schrieb:


> Noch sind die doch gar nicht bestellt, er ist ja noch am überlegen.
> 
> Wegen der Mindfactory Diskussion, kann ich bloß sagen, dass ich einmal da bestellt habe und keine Probleme hatte.



Naja überlegen will ich lieber nicht mehr... sonst steht da bald eine 300...
Ich warte nur noch auf ein paar Mails.


----------



## rabitt81 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

hab gerad mal geschaut bezüglich der möglichkeit dein MB unter Wasser zu setzten bei Anfi-tec ham sie einen satzt für das Asrock 890FX Deluxe3


----------



## Ollithehub (23. Januar 2011)

Ich habe auch zwei kühlKreisläufe drin. Einen für die gpu und eine für die cpu.


----------



## Kaspar (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*



Ollithehub schrieb:


> Ich habe auch zwei kühlKreisläufe drin. Einen für die gpu und eine für die cpu.



nicht böse aber der beitrag ist echt geil bis auf das alle wissen das du 2 kreisläufe hast sagt er nichts zum tb oder der aktuellen disskusion!

Achso Nobody natürligh bringt das bei meiner aktuellen cpu nichts aber aktuell habe ich ja auch nur eine graka 

Lg


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*



rabitt81 schrieb:


> hab gerad mal geschaut bezüglich der möglichkeit dein MB unter Wasser zu setzten bei Anfi-tec ham sie einen satzt für das Asrock 890FX Deluxe3



Danke für den Hinweis. Mal sehen was ich mache. Vieleicht kommt ihr bald mal wieder hier rein gestolpert und plötzlich ist so etwas da.... wer weiß 



Kaspar schrieb:


> nicht böse aber der beitrag ist echt geil bis auf das alle wissen das du 2 kreisläufe hast sagt er nichts zum tb oder der aktuellen disskusion!
> 
> Achso Nobody natürligh bringt das bei meiner aktuellen cpu nichts aber aktuell habe ich ja auch nur eine graka
> 
> Lg



Nicht so hart mit dem sein. Er braucht doch nur 101 Beiträge um auf den Marktplatz zu kommen....

Weiß ich Kaspar. Ich schau hin und wieder auch mal bei dir mit Vorbei. Klaubst du mir nicht ?
Na warte. 

Hier sollte nun eigentlich ein -  zwei Bilder der neuen Plexi Teile stehen. Aber ?
Es gibt nchts zu berichten an der Plexi Front. Das Plexi ist zwar da (schönes 3 mm starkes) Aber geschnitten ist es noch nicht. Aber die Zeichnung ist schon vorhanden. Also wird es wohl morgen passieren. Hoffen wirs. Ich bin schon gespannt wie es aussieht was ich da so gemalt habe.


----------



## rabitt81 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis. Mal sehen was ich mache. Vieleicht kommt ihr bald mal wieder hier rein gestolpert und plötzlich ist so etwas da.... wer weiß
> 
> Ist mir gestern nur auf gefallen weil die sind auch so fast die einzigen die was für mein MB haben was denke ich mal aber auch nicht so einfach ist weil bei meinem MB de Sb so bescheiden Platziert ist das meine HD5870 genau darüber hängt


----------



## Dukex2 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Es gibt ihn auch mit CL9 und 1600er. Hoffe du bist nicht kleinlich.
Wie auch immer, wir haben auf jedenfall recht, denn es gibt sonst keinen anderen Ram von Mindfactory mit dem Preis von 50,14€  Ein von den beiden eben.
Verdammt sind wir gut


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*



> Ist mir gestern nur auf gefallen weil die sind auch so fast die einzigen die was für mein MB haben was denke ich mal aber auch nicht so einfach ist weil bei meinem MB de Sb so bescheiden Platziert ist das meine HD5870 genau darüber hängt



Ja das ist oft so. So auch bei mir. Aber die Southbridge braucht man auch nicht unbedingt Kühlen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man sieht viel Platz ist da nicht. Und wie man da noch 2 Anschlüsse geschweige den Schläuche hin bekommen soll weiß ich ehrlichgesagt auf anhieb nicht.

1333 und 1600 sowie CL9 und 7 ist ein unterschied Dukex2


----------



## Schelmiii (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Eben nicht, sein Screenshot ist noch von älteren Preisen^^

Nobody, wie kann ich diese Bootabfrage von wegen SLI Hack wieder wegbekommen. Nervt jetzt schon ein wenig, wo mir SLI ohne 2 Grakas nichts bringt xD


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*



Schelmiii schrieb:


> Eben nicht, sein Screenshot ist noch von älteren Preisen^^
> 
> Nobody, wie kann ich diese Bootabfrage von wegen SLI Hack wieder wegbekommen. Nervt jetzt schon ein wenig, wo mir SLI ohne 2 Grakas nichts bringt xD



2 Möglichkeiten

1. Sli Patch über die software wieder deinstalieren. wenn du sie jetzt startest dann steht dort uninstall.

oder möglichkeit 2;
msconfig in Ausführen oder in suchfeld eintippen auf den Raider Start wechseln, Den entsprechenden Eintrag Markieren und buton Löschen anklicken.


----------



## rabitt81 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

@ Nobody 2.0
wie bist du eigendlich zu frieden mit deinem Board? Weil im Netzt findet man ja nicht allzu viel. Und viehoch sind die idle Themp von der Cpu? nur mal als vergleich zu meiner Wakü die zur zeit erstmal nur de Cpu betrifft für de HD5870 ist aber schon ein Kühler bestellt.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Naja kurz gesagt ich bin absolut zufrieden mit dem Board. Wer immer noch glaubt das Asrock nur mist produziert und wer sich ein solches Board kauft hat schlicht keinen Plan von Hardware.... (schönen Gruß an die pfosten von Modernboard dem meiner Meinung schlechtesten Forum ever )
Es hat 2 Wassereinbrüche ohne Probleme überstanden. Das Bios macht keine Probleme. Und selbst nach den komischsten Einstellungen startet es wieder. 
Absolut ein Top Board.

Im idle also bei mir Surfen und Musik hören liegt die mit 1,45 V und 3,9 Ghz bei 28 ° C (24 ° Raum temperatur.)


----------



## rabitt81 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

warum rennt deine cpu im idle mit 3,9ghz und 1,45v? mein 940be(AM2+) macht 3,6ghz bei 1,35v mit aber wenn er nix zu tun hat geht er auf 800mhz bei 0,8v runter unter last hab ich 38  und im idle 18° bei 17° Raum themp dabei laufen meine Luffis am Tripple Radi mit 450u/rpm


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Weil ich Cool and Quit abstellen musste wegen OC und den QaC Bug nutzen ging auch nicht lange weil ich anfangs stabilitätsprobleme hatte. Und einmal Takten und es geht nicht mehr.

Und das andere Programm nutzen hatte ich noch keine Lust/Zeit. Mit der SSD wird es aber besser dann werde ich CaQ wieder einsetzen. Aber du kannst auch keinen Hexa mit einen Quad vergleichen. Ich hab 2 Kerne also 2 Wärmequellen mehr.
Mit CaQ war ich auch schon auf 26 ° runter bei 24 ° Raum.


----------



## rabitt81 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

ich nutze fürs takten ka10stat das geht ganz gut geht auch bei den hexas kollege nutzt es bei seinem 1090t. kannste ja ma testen. is klar das man nen 6 kerner nich mit nem 4 kerner vergleichen kann.


----------



## wirelessy (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Natürlich kannst du nen Hexa mit nem Quad vergleichen, natürlich hast du intern 2 Wärmequellen mehr, die aber immer noch über eine gemeinsame Kühlfläche gekühlt werden. Für die Temperatur hat sich nichts verändert, die gesamte Wärmeabgabe (die über den Heatspreader erfolgt, nicht von jedem Kern einzeln) ist genauso hoch, wie die von andern Quadcores


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*



rabitt81 schrieb:


> ich nutze fürs takten ka10stat das geht ganz gut geht auch bei den hexas kollege nutzt es bei seinem 1090t. kannste ja ma testen. is klar das man nen 6 kerner nich mit nem 4 kerner vergleichen kann.


Ja das Programm meinte ich aber ich habe noch keine Zeit dafür gefunden.



wirelessy schrieb:


> Natürlich kannst du nen Hexa mit nem Quad vergleichen, natürlich hast du intern 2 Wärmequellen mehr, die aber immer noch über eine gemeinsame Kühlfläche gekühlt werden. Für die Temperatur hat sich nichts verändert, die gesamte Wärmeabgabe (die über den Heatspreader erfolgt, nicht von jedem Kern einzeln) ist genauso hoch, wie die von andern Quadcores


Ich stimme dir da leider nicht zu. Ganz einfach weil ich ganz andere beobachtungen gemacht habe und weil es in der Literatur so auch drin steht.

Aber da ich weiß wie Disskusionen mit dir ausgehen sage ich einfach du wirst schon Recht haben und bin raus aus der Disskusion. 


Heute sollte eigentlich hier die Frontblende stehen. Aber das ist wieder nichts geworden. Nun steht der Termin für Freitag. aber da glaube ich auch nicht wirklich dran. Ergo sag ich jetzt nichts weiter wenn die Blende kommt.

Allerdings beschreibe ich sie noch einmal.
Sie besteht aus 3 mm starken Plexiglass. was schon vorhanden ist. Das ist nicht so billiges aus dem Baumarkt sondern gutes. 
Es wird Schwarz Lackiert. Allerdings hinten. Die Front bleibt Sauber. Also wird es eine Hochglanz Front. Die Luftschlize bekommen ein Gitter als Alu dahinter gesetzt. Farbe weiß ich noch nicht. Aber vermutlich Silber. Im gegenzug siond dann im Case die Graka Abdeckungen ebenfalls Hochglanz.  
Sollte ein schönes Bild ergeben.
Nur damit ihr euch das nochmal vorstellen könnt das Bild auch wenns aus dem alten Case ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier ist erstmal der grob entwurf noch einmal.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allerdings liegen die Ausschnitte weiter aneinander und sind mehr. Sie sind 2,5 cm breit. Und der Abstand zwischen den ganzen ist ebenfalls 2,5 cm.
Dahinter kommt dann noch 2 der normalen Case Beleuchtung.


----------



## Dukex2 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Na das sieht doch gut aus und den Abstand finde ich auch in Ordnung mit 2,5cm.
Doch den obersten Ausschnitt würde ich eher die der unteren anpassen, finde des passt so nicht ganz ins Konzept.


----------



## Schelmiii (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Hehe, du hast mich grad auf eine Idee für meine Frontblende gebracht. Ist zwar ein bisschen nachgemacht, aber ich denk, dass wirst du mir verzeihen^^
Hoffenlich kommt das Plexi bald, für den Preis, was es dich gekostet hat, dürfte man schon eine schnellere Bearbeitung erwarten


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Na das sieht doch gut aus und den Abstand finde ich auch in Ordnung mit 2,5cm.
> Doch den obersten Ausschnitt würde ich eher die der unteren anpassen, finde des passt so nicht ganz ins Konzept.



Ja ich denke das obere Teil lass ich auch weg bzw verzichte ganz drauf. Mal sehen wie es real aussieht wenn es gelasert wird.



Schelmiii schrieb:


> Hehe, du hast mich grad auf eine Idee für meine Frontblende gebracht. Ist zwar ein bisschen nachgemacht, aber ich denk, dass wirst du mir verzeihen^^
> Hoffenlich kommt das Plexi bald, für den Preis, was es dich gekostet hat, dürfte man schon eine schnellere Bearbeitung erwarten


Ja mach nur. die Lizensgebühren schicke ich dir dann 
Aber Recht hast du. Beim letzten mal musste ich ganze 3 € bezahlen. Und das wird auch nochmal so teuer sein..... Echt für den Preis könnte Nobody echt mal schneller sein.  Aber ohne zu viel Versprechen zu wollen hoffe ich ganz stark auf den Freitag.

Aber das geile an der Sache ist, ich weiß noch nicht einmal wie ich die Blende Fest mache xD


----------



## Dukex2 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*



> ich weiß noch nicht einmal wie ich die Blende Fest mache xD


Heissklebepistole 
Nee Spaß, wie wäre es wenn du dir so eine Art Winkel machst wie bei Laufwerksblenden, wenn du verstehst auf was ich hinaus will. Dann hättest zumindest etwas um sie zu verschrauben oder der gleichen.


----------



## robbi1204 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Also krank sein kann auch manchmal Vorteile haben, somit hatte ich die Zeit dein MTB (Monstertagebuch) komplett zu lesen. Und es ist mal wieder wunderbar zu sehn wie aus einen einfachen 500€ PC ein sehr imposantes WaKü System geworden ist. Ich sag nur "immer weiter so".

Gruß Rob


[X] ABO


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Heissklebepistole
> Nee Spaß, wie wäre es wenn du dir so eine Art Winkel machst wie bei Laufwerksblenden, wenn du verstehst auf was ich hinaus will. Dann hättest zumindest etwas um sie zu verschrauben oder der gleichen.



Ja so wirds werden, Ich nehm ein paar Winkel anders gehts auch kaum.



robbi1204 schrieb:


> Also krank sein kann auch manchmal Vorteile haben, somit hatte ich die Zeit dein MTB (Monstertagebuch) komplett zu lesen. Und es ist mal wieder wunderbar zu sehn wie aus einen einfachen 500€ PC ein sehr imposantes WaKü System geworden ist. Ich sag nur "immer weiter so".
> 
> Gruß Rob
> 
> [X] ABO



Ja das passiert  Aber hey was solls. 
Danke fürs abo.

So und es ist geschehen. Was ? Ein Bild bevor es die guten heute Abend gibt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Enschuldigt die Qualität, ist von der Handy Cam und die kommt nicht mit der Schutzhaube klar.....

 Aber es sieht gut aus.

Gruß von Nobodys Tagewerk Platz.


----------



## Black_PC (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Will mehr sehen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*



Black_PC schrieb:


> Will mehr sehen.



Du willst es ?
Du kriegst es !!!

So heute @ home hab ich dann ordentliche Bilder gemacht. Wie gesagt die Handycam kam nicht mit der Abdeckung der Laser Maschine klar. sonst hätte ich da auch noch ein paar Bilder gemacht. Aber ok

Zuerst noch ein paar Bilder vom Lasern



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Frontblende war als erstes dran 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorher natürlich gezeichnet im PC. War ganz schön aufwendig aber ok.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendwie hab ich sogar richtig gemessen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich kann mir sogar auswählen wie rum ich die Front einbaue.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


--------------------------------------------------------------------------



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Ausschnitte hab ich auch mit genommen und die werden auch noch verwendet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das wird einmal die Graka abdeckung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie man sieht ich nehm kein billig Plexi.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Faul war ich zuhause dann auch nicht. Getempert ist alles auch schon. Memo an mich kein Größeres Gehäuse kaufen sonst brauchste nen neuen offen.


Ja bezahlt hab ich auch aber ich sag euch Lieber nicht den Preis der so sau teuer ist das glaubt ihr nicht


Spoiler



Plexi und Läsern kostete 3 €


Ich glaub ich werd einen Monat nichts mehr essen.... 

Ja Bilder kommen auch noch. Und zwar wie ich mir das alles vorgestellt habe.
Aber da ich euch etwas Fragen wollte (und sie auch noch nicht gemacht habe) passt das ganz gut.

1. Frage Was findet ihr besser ? Die Hacken sag ich mal nach oben oder unten ?

2. Frage; Meint ihr ich sollte im Innen Raum auf etwas Silbernes setzen ?
Also meinetwegen Silberne Anschlüsse oder doch Nickel Schwarz belassen. ?


----------



## rabitt81 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

also wenn du dich wegen dem Plexi so in Unkosten gestürzt hast kann man ja nicht so sein damit du diesen Monat doch noch was zwischen de Kiemen bekommst sollte man dir a Fresspacket sponsern ps am montag kommt mein Wakü kühler frür de 5870 dann wird se endlich unter Wasser gesetzt


----------



## Schelmiii (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Also ich bin dafür, dass die Pfeile nach oben gehen. Find ich irgendwie optimistischer^^ Anschlüsse finde ich eigentlich egal, das Case ist ja silber genug. Allerdings würden silberne Anschlüsse einen schönen Kontrast zu den vielen schwarzen Komponenten im Case bilden. Die Kanten von dem Plexi sind ja nach dem Lasern nichtmehr bearbeitet werden (also bis aufs tempern). Die sehn sehr gut aus.

Ps.: Bei den immensen Preisen solltest du vllt mal darüber nachdenken, ein Spendenkonto einzurichten xD


----------



## Black_PC (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Die Blende sieht echt hammer aus.
Der Preis ist natürlich mal wieder total unverschämt.

Wegen der Ausrichtung der Pfeile wäre ich für nach unten, nicht weil ich Pessimist bin, sondern weil ich einfach finde, dass es besser wirkt.

Andere Frage, ich würde die schwarzen Anschlüsse beibehalten, erstens hast du sie schon, also Geld gespart, zweitens hast du glaube ich mit schwarz, grün und blau schon genug Farben für den Innenraum.


----------



## VJoe2max (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Sieht super aus!! 

Das hat sich gelohnt würd ich sagen . Von der Ausrichtung her wäre ich für Pfeile nach oben. Das zeigt schön auf die Bedienteile im oberen Teil der Front und sieht imo einfach besser aus.


----------



## Dukex2 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Sehr sauber gearbeitet, muss man echt sagen auch wenn der Preis natürlich bitter ist 

Die Front mit Led´s zu beleuchten wäre bestimmt auch eine feine Sache!

Gefällt mir


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Ja Plexi ist schon teuer....

Also seit ihr dafür ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wiso sieht das optimistischer aus ? 

Ich hatte eigentlich an der Version gedacht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weil Von der Kühlung ist das eigentlich egal. Wobei ich denke das es optisch auch egal ist. Aber das ist wohl so ein Punkt der dann Live entschieden wird beim Festmachen und man kann das ganze ja noch Tauschen.
Ich fang gleich mal an mit den Bildchen wie es mal werden soll. 

Bei den Anschlüssen weis ich noch nicht Recht. Ich denke das es auch ein Schöner Kontrast werden würde. Wobei ich gleich noch dickere Schläuche einsetzen würde. Das aus zwei gründen. 
1. Mehr Durchfluss wodurch ich die Pumpe noch weite drosseln kann wodurch es leiser wird.

2. die 11/8 sehen mm nach etwas Mikrig aus.

So und Dukex2 kann sich auch gleich mal mit erlären wie er es meint. Geplant war eigentlich eine Beleuchtung hinter der Front.

Nebenbei gesagt. Ich hab noch was neues bekommen.
Ich hatte heute für 1 minute kein Internet 
Danach sah es aber dann auch so im Speedtest aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ihr glaubt gar nicht was das ausmacht  
Einmal Bilder Upload vorher dauerte das insgesamt ca 1 min und jetzt nichtmal 10 sek.


----------



## Dukex2 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*



> So und Dukex2 kann sich auch gleich mal mit erlären wie er es meint. Geplant war eigentlich eine Beleuchtung hinter der Front.


Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber ich zerbreche mir schon die ganze Zeit den Kopf wie man die Beleuchtung der Front am besten umsetzen könnte bzw einen Kontrast rein bringen könnte (dabei ist es nicht mal mein Mod ) ...
Das Plexiglas wird nicht dick genug sein um Bohrungen für Led´s zu setzen, dabei wären Led-Leisten links und rechts auch eine Möglichkeit. 

Meine Vorschläge überzeugen mich selber aber noch nicht. Vielleicht fällt ja wem noch was besseres ein bis dahin zerbrech ich mir weiter den Kopf 

EDIT: Was hälst davon wenn hinter der Plexiglasscheibe ein Meshgitter (Lackiert in der Farbe deiner Wahl) setzt. Wäre auch eine gute Möglichkeit um die Scheibe zu fixieren und dabei könntest sie noch mit Led´s anstrahlen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Also das Plexiglas ist 3 mm stark. Somit etwas zu schwach für LEDs. einsige möglichkeit währe ein Flexlight.

Ich dachte dabei aber eher an 2 solcher SMD Leisten wie die auch schon im innen Raum zu finden sind. Die stehen dann dahinter und leuchten den Hintergrund aus. Unter das Plexi kommt dann eben ein Flexlight in Grün. 
Der Teil des Plexies das zum Radi Zeigt wird Schwarz gemacht so das es wie Klavierlack wirkt. Und die Ausschnitte werden noch mit dem Alu Gitter bestückt. Wie eben in den 2 Bildern zu sehen.

eine andere möglichket währe noch die Ausschnitte zu nehmen und damit die LEDs zu halten was aber wohl ein Ziemlicher Aufwand ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So säg es erstmal am Case aus nur ohne Gitter. (ohne beachtung der ausrichtung)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und so mit dem Gitter


----------



## Dukex2 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Wie schon andere gesagt: "Pfeile" nach unten bitte!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Wie schon andere gesagt: "Pfeile" nach unten bitte!



Nun wie gesagt in den letzten Bildern zählt nur wie es aussieht. Die Anordnung der Pfeile ist egal. Zumindest noch...

Das werde ich zu gegebener Zeit entscheiden.


----------



## L.B. (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Das sieht richtig gut aus. 

Ich wäre dafür, dass du die Front mit einigen kleinen Magneten befestigst und dir dadurch die Option offen lässt, 
die Front einfach zu drehen, wenn es dir nicht mehr gefällt. Das würde nerviges Diskutieren über "Pfeile oben" oder 
"Pfeile unten" sparen.  Der Reinigungsaspekt wäre auch noch anzuführen.


----------



## robbi1204 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Nur ne kleine Anmerkung zu der Ausrichtung der Pfeile, rein historisch gesehn heißt ja Pfleile hoch = männlich und Pfeile runter = weiblich. So als kleine Entscheidungshilfe  .


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Ich würde Pfielke RUnter nehmen !


----------



## BENNQ (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Das Plexi sieht wirklich super aus 
Die Pfeile würd ich nach unten machen weil es dann mit der Bedienkonsole besser abschließt!
Und das Gitter dahinter find ich auch super


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*



L.B. schrieb:


> Das sieht richtig gut aus.
> 
> Ich wäre dafür, dass du die Front mit einigen kleinen Magneten befestigst und dir dadurch die Option offen lässt,
> die Front einfach zu drehen, wenn es dir nicht mehr gefällt. Das würde nerviges Diskutieren über "Pfeile oben" oder
> "Pfeile unten" sparen.  Der Reinigungsaspekt wäre auch noch anzuführen.



L.B hat mich da auf eine Idee gebracht. Ich werde es ähnlich machen. Und zwar
Bastel ich 3-4 Winkel.
Die werden am Case genauer gesagt bei den Laufwerksschächten Verschraubt. 
Daran kommt Klettband. Und an der Blende kommt auch Klettband.
Somit ist alles schön abnehmbar was das säubern etc erleichtern sollte.
Das Plexi wird schwarz lackiert. Und dann kommt Dämung drauf. auf der Dämmung kommt dann noch das Gitter und es passt. 
Dadurch hab ich zwei Vorteile. 
1. Die Front ist gedämmt
2. es entstehen durch das Gitter keine Kratzer.



robbi1204 schrieb:


> Nur ne kleine Anmerkung zu der Ausrichtung der Pfeile, rein historisch gesehn heißt ja Pfleile hoch = männlich und Pfeile runter = weiblich. So als kleine Entscheidungshilfe  .



Also Pfeile hoch...

ZZ steht es bei den Pfeilen. Auf nach unten. Aber nur durch die Stimme von BENNQ

Ist aber noch ne Menge Zeit da ich jetzt erstmal noch Dämmen muss und entlich mal bestellen will. Damit ich endlich mal die Front anschliesen kann.
Bei dem Ram glaub ich auch nicht mehr dran was ich echt ne sc..... Aktion von der Firma finde.
Erst große Versprechen machen und dann nichts.


----------



## Dukex2 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Das hört sich doch sehr gut an! Bin auf die Umsetzung gespannt.

Das mit dem Ram ist natürlich blöd.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Soo an dieser Stelle darf ich für das Wochenende noch das letzte Update ankündigen. Es wird das Update sein was sich mit der Lautstärke befassen wird.

Es werden noch einmal große Geschütze aufgefahren und dann wird es ruhig werden.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

So und als zwischenupdate gibt es hier ein paar Bilder.
Es kamm ganz unerwartet ein Packet 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das beinhaltete



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Richtig Ram 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit freundlicher Unterstüzung von Excelram. Danke dafür. 
Morgen kommt dann weiteres Material mit an.

Den Ram hab ich im übrigen schon eingebaut. Direkt beim ersten Versuch hatte ich 4 Ghz stabel bekommen. Da ich aber sehen wollte was geht hab ich weiter getaktet. Naja und nun wenn ich vermutlich zu hoch gehe stellt sich der Ram ungeachtet was ich einstelle auf CL6 um... Damit sollte jjeden klar sein das es so nicht stabel wird. 
Ich werde deshalb ne Menge noch testen müssen bis ich weiß wie ich den Ram einstellen muss damit es geht.


----------



## _*Andi*_ (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

schöner ram *_*


----------



## Dukex2 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Schöner Ram aus Deutschland, das lob ich mir und Gratz zur den 4Ghz


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Schöner Ram aus Deutschland, das lob ich mir und Gratz zur den 4Ghz



Ich hab keine Ahnung was der Ram hat aber auf jeden Fall macht der was er will.

Ich stell alles ein. --> Nach neustart hab ich CL6 Latenzen....
Ich stell wieder alles zurück und stelle wieder ein --> Win Fährt nicht hoch
Das selbe noch mal --> Win fährt hoch --> und schaltet sich bei Prime ab...
Ich raf das nicht was der Ram für werde haben will.


----------



## Dukex2 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Schon mal das ganze mit einem Riegel probiert.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Nee noch nicht.

Das ist so sinnlos....

Ich stell Bei den Ram (CL 9er) CL 8,9,8,24 ein. Starte neu und wenn ich wieder ins Bios gehe steht da 6,6,6,22..... Umstellen ist dann nicht mehr möglich.
Stell ich CL7,7,7 ein ja da bleiben die Werte. Aber Win startet noch nicht einmal.

Wenn es sich nicht immer umstellen würde würde alles gehen. Wie ich am Anfang aber mal 4 Ghz zum laufen bekommen habe weiß ich auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Dukex2 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Kenn leider die Bioseinstellungen die dir zur Auswahl stehen leider nicht, daher fällt es mir schwer zu helfen. Da ist meine Abit einfach schon einige Generationen zu alt 

Würde es direkt beim AsRock-Support/Forum probieren, vielleicht können die dir weiter helfen. Sofern hier nicht jemand Rat hat. Davor würde ich aber vorher jeglich Fehlerquellen ausschließen mit Memtest86+


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Es gibt eigentlich keine Bios einstellung die so einen mist macht. 
Ist ja auch unlogisch. 

Ich takte hoch und die Latenzen ändern sich selbstständig zu CL 6 also zu schnelleren Ram als für was sie spezifiziert sind. 
Das der ganze Ram ist sowas von Launich und unberechenbar sowas hab ich echt noch nicht gesehen. Und dieses Phänomän was ich hier habe gibt es noch nicht einmal im Netz. 

Ich rafs nicht. Normal sollte es ja gehen. Und einmal ging es ja auch. Aber dann nichts.

Ich weiß noch nicht einmal wie ich unter diesen Umständen ein Review schreiben soll. 

Woher soll ich wissen auf was der Ram gerade Läuft ?
CL6 oder nicht doch einmal CL 11 ?

Ich hab gerade so was von die faxen dicke von dem Ram das ich ihn am liebsten anpacken und Verbrennen möchte.

*Noch einmal da ich schon wieder ne Menge Anfragen wegen das bekommen von Sponsoren erhalte.

Ich gebe keine Tipps wie ihr Sponsoren gewinnen könnt. Noch gebe ich Adressen oder dergleichen raus. Ganz einfach deshalb weilsonst nur noch Anfragen hier oder bei mir im PN ordner stehen wie man einen Sponsor bekommt.*


----------



## BENNQ (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Ich denke du wurdest angeschrieben ob du gesponsort werden willst 
Das resultiert natürlich aus deinem super Projekt (denk ich jetzt mal )

Bau doch einfach noch mal den anderen Ram ein...

Hoffe du bekommst das Problem in den Griff!


----------



## Chaoswave (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

dan RAM hab ich auch, aber noch nicht eingebaut.
Hab ihn hauptsächlich wegen dem Aussehn gekauft und weil er damals günstig war. Allerdings hab ich noch kein DDR3 Board aber wenn der wirklich so Probleme macht 
ich hoffe du bekommst die Probleme in den Griff.

Eig schon mal Cmos Reset versucht?


----------



## L.B. (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Eventuell ist das im Arbeitspeicher eingestellte Profil fehlerhaft oder wird falsch ausgelesen. Denn, wenn man diese Einstellungen im Bios auf "auto" stellt, werden die Werte ausgelsen und eingestellt. Bei hohen Taktraten sind die Latenzen höher und umgkehrt. Fragt sich natürlich, warum die Latenzen bei hohem Takt absinken oder im manuellen Modus die Werte verändert werden.
Ich würde es auch auf jeden Fall mit einem Biosupdate versuchen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Also ich hab keine Werte auf Auto gelassen. Und soweit ich das sehe werden alle Werte des Rams korekt ausgelesen.

Ich hab natürlich schon ein Cmos reset versucht mehrmals sogar und auch alle werte neu eingestellt. Aber nichts ist passiert immer nur der selbe mist.
Normal muss es ja so sein das wenn man Taktet das man die CL Latenzen anhebt. Und den Ram Teiler erhöt. 
Die Option Bios Update hab ich leider zz nicht da ich das Aktuelle drauf habe was bisher am besten geht. Aber ich musste es schon machen wo zuletzt Einstellungen weg waren.

Ich werde morgen mal mit den anderen Biosen Testen und wir werden sehen. Vlt klapt es ja noch. Nur wüsste ich echt nicht was noch die CL werte ändern soll den Win ist nicht in der Lage dazu und alles andere was das könnte hab ich ausgeschalten. Den Im Bios hab ich nichts auf Auto stehen.

Ich werde auch nochmal den alten einbauen um einen anderweitigen defekt auszuschliesen. Aber erst Morgen. Ich hab einfach keine Lust mehr gerade.

Chaoswave du kaufst DDR3 Ram und hast kein DDR 3 Board ? Sammelst du Ram ?
Ich hab hier welchen....

Naja auf jeden fall Danke für eure Anteilnahme.

Ach und L.B super Avatar. Gefällt mir.

Und Morgen dann gibts ne menge neue Bilder. Soviel sag ich schon einmal. Es wird Groß es wir leise es war so noch nie da.


----------



## Chaoswave (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

ne ich hab schon ne Sandybridge im Kopf. Wollte die auch kaufen und jetzt sind diese Dummen Chipsatzprobleme. Gekauft hab ich die weil die so billig waren, dann kam irgendwann die Meldung bei Computerbase das die Preise wieder steigen sollen also hab ich die Teile gekauft. Naja und nun sind sie noch billiger geworden 
sprich: Ich hab sie gekauft weil ich sie jetzt schon nutzen will, dazwischengekommen ist mir das Chipsatzproblem und weil ich dachte die Dinger werden nicht mehr billiger...


----------



## Imhotep (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Mei mei ... 271 Seiten durchgelesen, extra hier angemeldet um was zu schreiben und ich guck hier trotzdem wahrsch. jeden Tag mal kurz rein ... das kann ja was werden 

Zum Mod: Ich bin jetzt nicht der Profi um ehrlich zu sein, aber ich finde: Das sieht gut aus, richtig gut sogar. Mir gefällt vor allem das Farbspiel, da ich selbst auf meiner "To-Do Liste" noch steht das Nordlicht einmal live zu sehen ... egal.
Zum RAM: Echt suboptimal aber bis aufs BIOS fällt mir eigentlich auch keine Fehlerquelle ein ... naja, vll funktionierts ja doch irgendwie dann mal 
Schlimm ist nur: dank dieses Tagebuchs hab ich jetzt selber im November meinen dann neuen PC noch modden will ... das wird ein Spaß (bin totaler Handwerksfail)

Anyway, noch viel Spaß mit deinem Mod und ich hoff ich darf hier noch weitere (qualitativ wahrsch. nicht so ganz Inhaltsgeladene) Beiträge mal machen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Naja eigentlich soolte das erst im Sommer teurer werden Chaoswave... Laut PCGH..

Danke Imhotep du bist hier immer gern gesehen. 

Mitlerweile hab ich die einstellungen raus die man bei dem Ram benötigt um alles einigermaßen stabil zu bekommen. es ist zwar noch nicht ganz Perfekt aber es wird zusehend besser. Mitlerweile ändert er auch seine Latenzen nicht mehr. Das hab ich gestern so gegen 23 uhr geschaft.
Heute gibt es dann weitere Tests nach einen kleinen Update.

Heute kamm mal wieder ein Packet an. Mit den Dämungszeug für Pumpen Gehäuse und alles andere was so krach macht. Das wird am WE verbaut werden wenn alles gut geht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So sehen die Teile aus. Genug um das ganze gehäuse an den richtigen stellen zu dämmen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dazu noch 3 Gitter in schwarz weil mich das Gitter in Silber unten in der midi Platte gestört hat. Und auch noch etwas Dichtungsband und etwas um das Netzteil zu entkopeln.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Teile werden für die Pumpen und die Festplatten gebraucht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jo und das ist die Beleuchtung für die Front.Wieder wechselbar in der Farbe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann noch was zum Kabel Halten und etwas für mal Wasser wechseln



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ganz wichtig war auch das. Das ist das wichtigste vom ganzen Packet gewesen ohne den konnte es nicht weiter gehen. Anbei bemerkt hier sind schon längst keine 150 stk mehr drin. Da hauen immer welche mit ab....
Naja und noch ein

Sooo und das was jetzt kommt war auch noch im Packet. Wer dran schuld ist ? Na ganz klar Gnome. Er meinte das meine Anschlüse nicht gut aussähen
Wie glaubt ihr mir nicht ?
Na gut.
Es gibt mehrere Gründe für die nachfolgenden Bilder.
1. sehen sie etwas besser aus.
2. Mehr durchfluss bei weniger Pumpenleisung.
3. weniger Platz bedarf.

So und deswegen werde ich bald 10 mm Schlüche verbauen.
Größer sieht nicht und bringt bei G1/4 " nichts.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Schläuche. ca 10 m sollten gerade so reichen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Schlauch schneider



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die sind beweglich und für Enge stellen gedacht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn die dann nicht mehr reichen kommen die zum einsatz.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich versuche so Oft wie möglich die einzusetzen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zum Vergleich alt zu neu.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für den Fall der Fäle ein Sli Verbinder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ach ja die Tüllen werde ich noch polieren. Wie ich den Schlauch über drüber bekommen soll weiß ich auch noch nicht. Bei den anderen geht es ohne Probleme und er sitzt dann straff aber bei den muss ich wohl Warmes Wasser nehmen.


----------



## Dukex2 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*



> Ich gebe keine Tipps wie ihr Sponsoren gewinnen könnt. Noch gebe ich Adressen oder dergleichen raus. Ganz einfach deshalb weilsonst nur noch Anfragen hier oder bei mir im PN ordner stehen wie man einen Sponsor bekommt.



Wie Geil... 
... in den Gelbenseiten steht auch nix von Sponsoren und der Bankangestellte schüttelte nur mit dem Kopf, aber Nobody weiß bestimmt Rat 

EDIT: 
Na damit lässt sich doch was anstellen bei der großen Bestellung...
freue mich schon wenn der Umbau dokumentiert wird, mit Bilder versteht sich


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Tja wenn man mit einen Schlag wieder etliche Fragen bekommt immer zum Selben Thema muss man ja was machen oder ?  

Ja umgebaut wird der Schlauch beim übernächsten Update. Und ja Bilder gibt es auch wieder. Übrigends im ganzen Tagebuch sind 1057 Bilder zu finden. Ich denke mal das sollte ok sein denn das sind rund 4 Bilder pro Seite. 

Gespannt bin ich mal was es so bringt. Auf jedenfall werde ich die Tüllen noch polieren denn so sehen sie dann noch besser aus.


----------



## Schelmiii (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Ha, gude Entscheidung beim Schlauch. Ich hab die selben Perfect Seal und den Schlauch ebenfalls von Masterclear. Allerdings hab ich 16/10 Schlauch, der soll nicht so schnell knicken. Achso, ich hab mir beim ersten mal den Schlaucha auf die Tüllen fast die hand gebrochen. Mit warmen Wasser und viel dosierter Gewalt gehts aber dann.


----------



## Dukex2 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*



> Achso, ich hab mir beim ersten mal den Schlaucha auf die Tüllen fast die hand gebrochen.


Das kenne ich auch, da macht es auch keinen unterschied das ich 16/11er habe.

Nobody was meinst mit polieren? Ist das nicht für die Katz...?


----------



## Own3r (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Reinigen kann man die Tüllen, aber polieren?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Jo polieren.

man sieht an den Flächen wo der Schlauch vlt al aufliegen wird kleine Kratzer usw. Und das will ich etwas raus polieren. Ich nehm dazu ganz feine Polier Wolle und gehe kurz trüber. zumindest bei den geraden Tüllen. mal sehen wie es aussehen wird.

Der schlauch ist PVC 12,7/9,5mm Stark. Soweit lässt er sich auch angenehm biegen. Ich hoffe mit dem dann noch einige stellen weg zu bekommen die mir nicht gefallen. Am We werde ich es auch mal testen mit dem Heißen wasser. Etwas schlauch und einer Tülle. Fest ist der schlauch auf jeden fall und die Schellen brauch ich vermutlich nicht einmal die ich noch hier liegen habe.


----------



## L.B. (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Spätestens, wenn du anfängst die Pins deiner CPU zu polieren dürfen wir uns doch Sorgen um dich machen, oder? 

Ich bin sehr gespannt, wie effizient die Dämmung arbeiten wird. Mein altes Gehäuse war auch gedämmt und es war schon 
recht leise im Vergleich zu einem normalen Gehäuse. Vor allem aber finde ich die Dämmung auch optisch sehr ansprechend.


----------



## rabitt81 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Nobody wird halt langsam aber sicher zum Perfektionisten. is aber schick was er da so verbaut an dem guten Stück weiter so bin gespannt was noch so kommt.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Naja die Pins der CPU brauch ich nicht zu polieren. Ich hab ja kein 1155 System 

Ich überleg mir halt gerade nicht vlt doch auf einen Hexa Core mit freien Multi zu gehen. Weil ich derzeit einach keine sauberen einstellungen hin bekomme. Also liegt es entweder an der CPU oder am Ram. Letzteres werde ich nach dem Winter Urlaub ausschliesen. Danach wissen wir mehr.

Ich werde aber auch nicht das ganze Gehäuse Dämmen. Ich Däme nur den oberen bereich bei den Lüftern und unten wo die Technik ist. das sollte reichen.
Dann noch die restlichen Teile wie Pumpe und Laufwerke entkoppelt und verpackt und es passt.


----------



## Own3r (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Mal sehen was die Dämmung bringt. Zu hohe Temperaturen können wir ja nicht erwarten 

Ok, wenn du es perfekt machen willst, dann musst du auch die Tüllen polieren


----------



## Black_PC (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Hast ja echt schicken Ram bekommen, die Dämmsachen sehen auch ganz gut aus.

Also bei nem Hexa Core, wäre jetzt denke ich mal auf jeden Fall kein schlechter Zeitpunkt, denn der 1090Z ist ja aktuell echt günstig.


----------



## Imhotep (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Nettes neues Paketchen ist da angekommen 

Die Überlegung mit dem Hexacore find ich gut, aber das hat bei mir eher generelle Natur zwecks Leistung ^^ (wenn dadurch deine Probleme gelöst werden ist es natürlich auch sehr brauchbar )


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Jo mal sehen ich denke das wird alles nach den Winterurlaub passieren. Hmm was ich da alles machen will....
Frontplatte
Anschlüsse Tauschen
OC Problem lösen
Win final aufspielen auf SSD

Ein Glück das ich da Urlaub habe. 
Wenn dann werd ich aber aufgrund der AMD 965 erfahrung wohl vlt den großen holen. Den für 200 € wobei das ganz schön heftig ist. Den 1090 bekommt man für 175 €. Da würde ich auch mit einmal Ram und den verkauf der bisherigen CPU raus kommen. Ergo 0 kosten für mich.


----------



## Imhotep (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Ich für meinen Teil würde schon auf den größeren setzen, alleine wegen der höheren Taktrate. Ob der jetzt aber besser zu OCen ist, als der 1055er kann ich dir nicht sagen, dafür kenn ich mich nicht gut genug mit dem ganzen Zeug aus um ehrlich zu sein.

Jah, Urlaub/Ferien für verschönerungen und Sachen auszunutzen, die man vorher einfach ma vor sich her geschoben hat kenn ich nur zu gut (gerade trocknet die Farbe an der Wand ), aber für sowas sind die ja auch irgendwie da


----------



## L.B. (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Der 1090T liegt doch momentan preislich auf sehr niedrigem Niveau, sodass ich ihn mir jetzt besorgen würde. 

Darf man fragen, um welches Dämmset es sich genau handelt?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Wenn ich die CPU wechseln will wird das auf jedenfall en Tagesfüllende Aufgabe hab ich heute so bemerkt. Denn Ich hab in den Mainboardtray keinen Ausschnitt rein gemacht... 

Heute hab ich erstmal Versucht den Schlauch über den Anschluss zu bekommen. Mit Kochenden Wasser konnte man den dann auf den Anschluss drauf drehen.
Und wenn er dann wieder hart wird bekommt man ihn nicht wieder ab. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit etwas Übung denke ich schaft man das auch im Case.


> Darf man fragen, um welches Dämmset es sich genau handelt?


Also es ist kein Dämset. Ich hab einfach mehrere Matten genommen die sich in Form und größe unterscheiden.

Einmal Normale Flache und dann noch welche mit Wölbungen. Man kann aber alle festkleben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die mit der Wölbung werden bei den Lüftern eingesetzt. Und die ohne bei den Laufwerken und Pumpen. Ich hab da eine  Idee für die Pumpen.


----------



## Dukex2 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Das selbe Zeug (Dämmset ) habe ich mir von der Arbeit auch besorgt um damit meine Laing ruhig zu stellen. Wieso bezahlen wenn es eh zu Massen rumliegt 



> Ich hab da eine  Idee für die Pumpen.


Denke wir haben da die selbe Idee:
Dachte daran mir eine Art Tasche aus dem Zeug zu schneiden und da meine Pumpe rein zu setzen.


----------



## L.B. (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Probleme mit Undichtigkeiten wirst du auf jeden Fall nicht bekomen.  

Ich überlege, ob ich bei mir einige Stellen aus optischen Gründen auch dämmen sollte. 
Die gewölbten Dämmaten sind optisch nicht ganz mein Fall, aber die flachen Matten sehen richtig gut aus.  
Ist das selbstklebendes Armaflex?


P.S. Für die Pumpe würde ich einen Kasten bauen, den du von innen mit Dämmaterial auskleidest, 
sodass es zum einen gut aussieht und trotzdem die Schwingungen dämpft.


----------



## Schelmiii (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Man muss aufpassen, dass die Pumpe ihre eingene Wärme noch abführen kann. Wenn die zu heiß wird, verreckt die.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Ein Kasten Fällt leider aus. Wegen den Platz. Ich werde die Pumpen aber mit Dämmmaterial umgeben. Das sollte reichen. Es gibt aber noch kleine Öffnungen wo die Luft durch kommt.

Die Flachen sind Armaflex. Sind so nicht schlecht aber die anderen sind Dünner. Also ist alles beides gut zu gebrauchen. Kleben tun beide.

Mal sehne Morgen ist dann alles gedämmt. Ich denke ich mach das Morgen Abend.

Froh bin ich aber auch erstmal das das Schlauch auf Tülle bringen leichter geht als erwartet.

Bei der CPU und Ram bin ich immer noch icht weiter. Ich hab zwar mitlerweile Einstellung gefunden wo es Startet und ne Weile läuft aber Längere Zeit Game stabel oder gar Primestabel ist bei mir was anderes.

Ergo werde ich wohl die CPU gegen eine mit freien Multi Tauschen. Rechnerisch in Verbindung mit dem BVerkauf eines Ram Kittes sollte ich mit +- Null raus kommen. Und bei den 1055t hab ich ja auch nur 50 Cent dazu bezahlt.
Bei den Ram weiß ich noch nicht ob ich dann noch gleich anderen mit nehme.


----------



## Gnome (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Achso? Doch nun ne andere CPU? Aber mich damals anmachen, dass ich doch lieber den 1055T nehmen soll? 

Ach Mensch, Nobody...


----------



## kero81 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Ach Mensch Gnome... Nachtragend???


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Deine Anforderungen und meine sind und waren immer anders. Also weiß ich jetzt nicht was du willst. Ich wollte nur helfen. Wenn das mißverstanden wurde sorry kommt nicht wieder vor.
Wenn also nun meine CPU nicht mehr genügt dann ist es mir freigestellt wie ich weiter verfahre. Also wechsel ich die CPU wenn es mir gefällt oder ich wechsel die Graka wie es mir gefällt.

Ich will und wollte noch will ich jemanden von etwas abbringen. Auserdem ist es noch nicht einmal sicher ob ich das mache.

Wenn also meine Ratschläge nur noch Mißverstanden werden dann lass ich das und schreibe nur noch super gemacht , oh wie toll oder anderes geschleime in anderen Tagebüchern.Bzw lasse es ganz da es nicht meine Art ist.


----------



## kero81 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Harr Harr! Nix da Nasenbär, bleib so wie Du bist. Mir gefällt deine offene Art!  Ich mag Kommis ala "Boah total toll" auch nicht. Kenn da auch so ein paar die bei nem Furz sowas gerne mal schreiben.

Gruß
-Kero-


----------



## Own3r (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Ist kochendes Wasser nicht ein bisschen zu viel für den Schlauch? 

Und zur neuen CPU sage ich nur: warum nicht!?


----------



## Gnome (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Nobody, ich hab das auch nicht ernst gemeint . Was denkst du wieso sich in meinem Post 4 Doppelpunkt-D Smilies befinden ?


----------



## kero81 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Die machst du allerdings echt fast in jedem deiner Posts.


----------



## Black_PC (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Der Schlauch sitzt ja echt eng auf den Tüllen, aber ist ja auch gut so, brauch man sich wenigstens keine Sorgen machen, dass die von selbst runterrutschen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*



kero81 schrieb:


> Harr Harr! Nix da Nasenbär, bleib so wie Du bist. Mir gefällt deine offene Art!  Ich mag Kommis ala "Boah total toll" auch nicht. Kenn da auch so ein paar die bei nem Furz sowas gerne mal schreiben.
> 
> Gruß
> -Kero-


Naja das ganze hat eben die Nebenwirkung das man nicht gerne gesehen ist... in anderen Treads.



Own3r schrieb:


> Ist kochendes Wasser nicht ein bisschen zu viel für den Schlauch?
> 
> Und zur neuen CPU sage ich nur: warum nicht!?


Naja ich hab erstmal ein Teststück gemacht. Mal sehen ob sich da was ändert. Ich nehm aber wenn ich das ganze dann verbaue nicht so Warmes Wasser.

Bei der CPU naja mal sehen... 



Black_PC schrieb:


> Der Schlauch sitzt ja echt eng auf den Tüllen, aber ist ja auch gut so, brauch man sich wenigstens keine Sorgen machen, dass die von selbst runterrutschen.



Naja runter Rutschen wohl nur wenn man mit nem Messer nachhilft...
Aber so ist es wenigstens Dicht. 
Für die anderen wo der schlauch besser drüber geht hab ich noch Schlauch Schellen.

Soo und gestern hab ich gedämmt. Und ich denke es hat sich gelohnt. Noch ist es nicht soo 100 % still wenn die Pumpen hoch drehen. Aber dafür sind ja letztlich die Anschlüsse da.

Zur Zeit hört es sich so an das wenn die Pumpen auf 50 % 55 l laufen man nur die Lüfter hört ich brauch aber 60 l das währen 55 % und diesen Durchfluss erhalte ich mit den anderen Anschlüssen. Und da die Tüllen anders als die Verschraubungen kaum Wiederstand da diese genau so groß sind wie G1/4" anschlüsse.

Gedämmtentkoppelt sind nun
Die Festplatten
das Laufwerk
die Lüfter
das Netzteil
Pumpen

Bei den Pumpen wird aber noch mehr gedämmt sobald ich die auf die anderen Anschlüsse umbaue kann ich das Problem mit der midiplatte lösen und dann hört man die nicht mehr.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Netzteil entkoplung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja und Schrauben hab ich auch gleich mit entkoppelt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Natürlich wurden dann die Seitenwände auch mit gedämmt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Natürlich nicht alles. Nur das wo dahinter Festplatten etc sind.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Seitenwände neben den CPU Radi ist auch gedämmt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ein absolut seltens Bild (hat Sammler Wert.) Aber nicht mehr Lange.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und schon ist alles gedämmt und durch die Kabel werden keine Vibrationen übertragen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das alles wurde verbaut...

Bei den Ram bin ich weiter gekommen. Ich habe nun meine Tests etc gemacht und ja für normale User die nicht Stark Takten wollen ist er Super. Aber da ich etwas mehr Takte ist er nicht so geeignet für mich...
Mal sehen was ich noch so mache.


Ach ja wollt ihr auch eine Leistungsstarken Rechner ? Dann schaut hier mal rein. Absolut ein Super Angebot und Top Hardware. UND es ist für den guten Zweck. Hier ist der Link anklicken lohnt sich.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

das sieht doch schonmal gut aus , und wie hat sich die Lautstärke verhalten ? 
Kosten- Leistung ? in realtion ?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Also zz trüben noch die Pumpen das Klang erlebnis. Das liegt einfach an meinen kleinen Fehler bei den Platz der Pumpen. Die sind zu eng beieinander und dämmen ist noch nicht richtig dort möglich. So hab ich auch den Verdacht das sie aneinander liegen. Ich hab mir aber schon eine Konstruktion einfallen lassen wie ich das wet machen kann. rein Theoretisch sollte dann die Pumpenlautstärke minimiert sein. 

Auf jeden Fall ist es nur noch Halb so laut wie vorher. So hört man nun auch die internen Lüfter raus wenn die hoch drehen. 
Der Kosten nutzen Aufwand nun ja. Vorher hat man nicht all zu viel gehört und nun hört man nicht mehr viel selbst beim zocken. Und wenn die Pumpen weg sind ja dann sollte nur noch das Wind geräuch zu hören sein. Also würde ich sagen die Kosten sind gerechtfertigt es wird einiges an Lautstärke und vibrationen abgehalten und dadurch das ich nur dort gedämt habe wo es nötig war merk ich auch keinen Temperatur anstieg.

Näheres wie und was findet ihr dann in meiner neuen Institution welche Anfang kommender Woche Premiere feiern wird.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timmynator (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Grrr, ein Teaser...ich hasse Teaser!


----------



## wintobi (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Hier stand mist


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*



Timmynator schrieb:


> Grrr, ein Teaser...ich hasse Teaser!


Nach längeren überlegen weiß ich jetzt was d meinst. Aber keine Angst heute wirst du und jederandere sehen was das so macht. 



wintobi schrieb:


> Grün wie mies


Danke für deinen Sinnlosen Beitrag. Du brauchst hier nicht rumzuflämen nur weil ich dir nicht gesagt habe wie das mit dem Sponsering etc ist.


----------



## hirschi-94 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

@wintobi

So was muss echt nicht sein, vor allem weil nobody sich hier wirklich Mühe gibt mit seinem Mod.

Zum Sponoring...

Ein wenig Selbstinitiative musst du schon haben, sonst wird das eh nichts...so am Rande.


----------



## wintobi (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Sorry das war der falsche Thread tut mir leid un ich bin nicht beleidigt ich kann ih nsehr gut verstehen also nochmal sorry es tut mir leid ich bin ausversehen im falsche n gelandet


Und ich finde deinen Mod echt toll

Wintobi


----------



## Dukex2 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Da kann ich hirschi-94 zu zustimmen.
Das Thema Sponsoren müsste doch jetzt ausgibig geklärt sein, ansonsten kann ja ein Thread dafür aufgemacht werden 




> Auf jeden Fall ist es nur noch Halb so laut wie vorher.


Na das ist doch schon mal was! Wobei ob laut oder leise eh egal ist, solange du damit gut klar kommst bzw es dich nicht stört. 
Wenn andere die diese Meinung haben dein System auf dem Tisch stehen hätten wären sie überglücklich und Silent wäre kein Thema mehr  
Silent, what the fxxk is silent  (unter silent versteht eh jeder was anderes)


----------



## wintobi (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Ich bin nicht sauer auf Nobody wegen den Sponsoring mich hat es halt interressiert er hat gesagt es gibt keine Infos und dann war es ok also nochmal ich flenn nicht rum


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Wie gesagt ich sag nichts zum Thema sponsoren etc. ganz einfach weil es sonst zu viel wird. Jedes mal bei einen neuen sponsor hab ich immer wieder PNs wo da drinne steht 





> hey Nobody ich find deinen Mod klasse. Wie du das alles machst einfach super. Aber sag mal wie bekommt man Sponsoren ? Ich will auch kostenlos Hardware geschenkt bekommen.


Und das obwohl ich immer dazu schreibe das ich keine auskünte dazu gebe.....

Naja egal.

Bei der CPU und Ram bin ich noch nicht weiter. Ich schwanke jetzt zwischen guten Ram und das mit 8 Gb oder einen 1090t und guten CL7 4 Gb Ram. Das ist das wo ich noch schwanke. Ich bin aber schon fast für letzteres. Wobei sich die Frage stellt wie hoch ich dann den 1090t bekomme. Nur sehe ich dann wieder da ich diesen PC zum Teil absetzen kann. Den nächsten nicht mehr....
Naja sind ja noch 2 Wochen Zeit bis dahin.

Aso ihr habt euch bestimmt über mein Letztes Bild gewundert. Die Auflösung gibts nun hier. Das war nur eine halbfertige Vorlage.


----------



## rabitt81 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

@Nobody 2.0 Grüße Nobody, meld mich auch mal wieder also zum thema 1090t kann ich dir sagen a Kumpel hat den auf nem Asus Chrosshair IV laufen und schon bis 4,3ghz geschafft und das bei Luftkühlung denke durch deine Wakü könnte vielleicht noch etwas mehr drin sein.


----------



## Dukex2 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*



> meld mich auch mal wieder also zum thema 1090t kann ich dir sagen a Kumpel hat den auf nem Asus Chrosshair IV laufen und schon bis 4,3ghz geschafft und das bei Luftkühlung


Wie ich so was schon wieder hasse, so halb fertige aussagen. 
Klar bei Luftkühlung und das natürlich stabil  
Möglich kann es sein, nur die Termps (nach 3Std Prime) würde ich gerne sehen und wieviel Spannung der gute abkriegt.


----------



## VVendetta (8. Februar 2011)

Ich hab auch das Board sber so was will ich meinem Zeug nich zumuten


----------



## rabitt81 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

zur Richtigstellung er hatte ihn themp mäßig bei 55° den rest seht ihr auf dem Bild


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Naja wenn ich ne gute CPU erwischen würde,würde es sich schon lohnen. Denn wegen der Graka Power merkt man jedes Mhz mehr der CPU. 

Und zz geht sie gerade mal auf 3,9 Ghz was nichtmal Primestabel ist (2,5 h Prime durchlauf ist das bei mir) 
Aber 4,3 ja das währe schon was. zumal ich mir ja wegen der Kühlung keine gedanken machen muss. Aber bei meinen Glück werde ich woll wieder ne Montags CPU bekommen. wie damals der 955.
Das wäre schon etwas feines. Und dann noch 8 Gb und Crysis 2 kann kommen  
170 €.... 
für meine bekomm ich vlt 120 -140 € vlt eher 140 weil sie gut zu OC geht.
Währen noch 30 € die ich zulegen müsste. Wenn ich ein Ram Kit verkaufe sind das ca 35 € also + 5 € die dann für den 2 Kit raus gehen würden. Also im endefekt ca 45 € die mich 8 Gb Ram und eine Stärkere CPU kosten würden... 
Plus nochmal die SSD und ne Festplatte.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Soo Leute das wird vermutlich mein letzter Post hier.
Der Nobody fährt nach Italien weil die dort so schönen Schnee haben und auch noch die Pisten dafür. 

Ergo beginne ich übernächste Woche erst wieder rum zu basteln.
Dann gehts aber wieder mit der Front etc los. 

In den letzten Tagen habe ich noch ein How to gebastelt was man hier lesen kann. Das solte Fragen bezüglich der Dämmung klären. 

Ja also tschö bis denne.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dukex2 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Na dann wünsche ich dir einen erholsamen Urlaub, damit danach wieder voll durch starten kannst


----------



## Maverick306 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Boah da fährt der einfach innen Urlaub... Das How-To ist aber sehr nett gemacht. Viel spaß beim runterbrettern, komm heile an.

Und nur zur vorsicht, schick mir deinen rechner. Schließlich brauch er einen benutzer falls dir was passiert


----------



## HydroDevil (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Hi Nobody!

Echt klasse, der Mod. Was genau ist denn das für ne Lüftersteuerung von Skythe?

mfG HydroDevil


----------



## watercooled (13. Februar 2011)

Das ist die Scythe Kaze Master.


----------



## HydroDevil (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Ah, okay, ich würde dann wahrscheinlich die Pro nehmen, für ein Cooler Master HAF X + big WaKü


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Ich bin wieder hier...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Wetter war bis auf zwei Tagen immer gut nur die eine Aussicht war nicht so toll. Aber dafür fährt man ja im Warmen Sommerurlaub..
Die Erklärung;
für unter 18 Jahre


Spoiler



ich mein die Landschaft weil ich schon mehrfach dort war und sich nie was geändert hat an den Bergenv 


für über 18 Jahre


Spoiler



ich mein die Mädels. Die ziehen sich im Winter immer so Dick an....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


HydroDevil das ist eine Scyte Kaze Master wie Gamingking schon schrieb.
Sie wird bestimmt in dein Cooler Master HAF X rein passen da ja die Laufwerksschächte genormt sind. Inwiefern du nun deine "big WaKü" damit steuern kannst weiß ich nicht. Ich würde aber dann lieber auf etwas größeres Umsteigen ala Heatmaster oder Aqero.

So und heute 0,01 Uhr wird bestellt so das ich bald umbauen kann.
Und für das Lackieren und umbauen der Front ist auch schon alles in die Wege geleitet nachdem ich Morgen ausgeschlaffen habe. 
Also wird es Morgen das erste Update nach dem Urlaub geben. Wenngleich ich wohl doch Arbeiten gehen muss.


----------



## Own3r (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Endlich bist du wieder zurück und kannst weitermachen 
Ich hoffe du hast dich gut erholt um weiterzubasteln.


----------



## watercooled (20. Februar 2011)

Yeah, Nobody ist wieder da!
Na dann frisch ans Werk!

MfG 

Ps: Ich musste die letzten Tage Immer an das Lied "Ain't Nobody' denken 

Sent from Frankenstein using Gehirnmasse.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Soo heute hab ich mal wieder etwas Organisiert und gebastelt.

Jedenfalls hab ich Gestern einen 1090t und eine SSD bestellt. 
Die restlichen Teile bestell ich später da sie nicht lieferbar sind.  
Demnach ist beides morgen da.
So werde ich Morgen die gesamte Wakü umrüsten und Win neu instalieren. mal wieder....

Die Anschlüsse habe ich heute auch mal poliert.
Vorher 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nachher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kommt zwar nicht so gut raus dennoch denke ich hat sich das polieren gelohnt.

Weiterhin bekam ich ja nennen wir es Zufall ein weiteres Ram Kit.
Demnach kommen demnächst weitere drei Artikel aus Nobodys Testlabor.


----------



## Schelmiii (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Lol, die Bilder sind ja mal nicht zu vergleichen. Beim einen ist es Stockfinster und beim anderen total hell. Hast du noch einen unpolierten? Dann könntest du beide auf ein Bild machen und hättest gleiche Lichtverhältnisse. Würd mich nämlich interessieren, obs wirklich was bringt und ob ich es ncht auch machen sollte.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Es bringt schon was. Ich schau mal ob ich noch einen Finde oder ein besseres Bild finde.
Aber ehrlichgesagt hab ich nicht drauf geachtet da zwischen den Bilder ein paar stündchen


----------



## Dukex2 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Gibt ja viel neues von dir zu berichten 

Was für eine SSD hast dir bestellt???


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Ja es geht auch noch weiter. 
Ich hab es geschaft mir die richtige Farbe zu Organisieren und so werde ich wohl bald die Front zu vollenden. Und wenn dann der Rest verfügbar ist kann sie eingebaut werden.
Als SSd hab ich mir die bestellt da die erste die ich haben wollte gestern noch 120 € gekostet hatte und aber anversich ist es egal.
Bilder;
Ohne polieren



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


danach



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist zwar immer noch Dunkel aber ein Anschluss ohne hab ich glaub ich nicht mehr.
Bei der CPU hab ich mich gegen den 1100 entschieden da ich denke das es vlt nicht nötig ist. Ich denke auch das der 955 damals so schlecht war weil er schon einmal verbaut war. Denn das Siegel war geöffnet gewessen. Wenn also ein 1090 ankommt bei dem das Siegel offen ist geht der zurück und es wird ein neuer geholt bis ein versiegelter kommt.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Guten Tag liebe Modding freunde.

Ich begrüße euch zu einer weiteren Ausgabe von Nobodys Wahnsinn.

Heute Im Programm
Viel Wasser was nicht weiß was es soll
einige zusamentreffen unvorhersehbarer Art
unvorhersehbare Wendungen.

Hat jeder sein Popkorn ?
Ja ?
Na dann mal los.
Noch ein letzter Blick



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ist der Vorteil von Flexiblen Arbeitszeiten ?
Richtig man kann nachts Arbeiten so das man Morgends Modden kann.
So tat ich es auch. Zuerst hab ich alles durchgezählt und aufgelegt so das ich mal nicht immer was suchen muss.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danach hab ich gleich mal das wasser abgelassen was super ging kein Wasser ist daneben gegangenetc.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber dann sah ich es. 
Denn nutzen eines Filters.
Zuerst betrachtete ich mir den Filter des Graka kreislaufes. Und was sah man ? Schmutz..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ok ihr meint das war heftig dann schaut euch dieses Bild lieber mal nicht mit an. Das war der Kreislauf der CPU...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was sagt uns das ? Blau gut Grün naja lassen wir das.
Nachdem ich langsamm alle Schläuche Weggebaut habe kamm ich zu den anschlüssen. Alles lief super nichts tropfte aber es muss Aktion geben. Meinte zuindest der CPU Kühler..
So lief er mal eben etwas Wasser der Northbrige runter Laufen und bis zu einen PCI anschluss.
Aber hey wir haben ja übung bei sowas. Also Alles ausgebaut Wasser abgezogen mit Küchenpapier und dann geföhnt. Nach ein paar h war alles super. Danach wo ich soweit was kamm die CPU und die SSD. Sogar genau richtig. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also hab ich die CPU getauscht was dank meiner kleinen Konstruktin zwischen Mainboard und Tray super ging.
Auch die alte WLP lies sich ohne Probleme entfernen. 
Nun nachdem alles wieder saß hab ich mal den Rechner eingeschalten da ich ca 3 min zeit habe bis alles ausgeht. Und CPU wird erkannt ebenso startet Win. Also liegt die Wahrscheinlichkeit nahe das wieder alles geht. 
Hoffnung nennt man das ein Zerbrechliches Gut wie wir wissen aber naja noch steht sie.
Auch den Ram hab ich eingesteckt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jedenfalls hab ich dann Verscht zu Verschlauchen. Und ich denke Versucht ist der korekte ausdruck.
Denn Ohne Kochenden Wasser geht mal gar ichts. Selbst bei 70 ° kann ich nur die Winkel etc Verschlauchen aber nicht die geraden...
Jedenfalls ja nach einer Weile war ich dann soweit das ich bei den Pumpen war.
Bei meinen Fehler war.
Und Fehler sind nicht tolerierbar. Ergo neu Konstruktion.
So werden die Staubfilter nach vorn verlagert (die wirklich staub abhalten.)
Und die bisherige Pumpenentkopplung wird weg gemacht. An ihrer stelle kommt eine neue Konstruktion. jedenfalls stehen nun die Pumpen und es gibt keine knicks auch wenn es etwas ducrcheinander aussieht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja und dann ? 
Ja dann hatte ich keine Lust mehr und hab aufgehört.  
Morgen gehts dann weiter mit der rest Verschlauchung, Wassereinlass und der Instalation der SSD.
Derzeitiger Stand



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dukex2 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Super geschrieben 



> Denn nutzen eines Filters.
> Zuerst betrachtete ich mir den Filter des Graka kreislaufes. Und was sah man ? Schmutz..



Deswegen kommt bei mir kein farbiges Wasser in den Kreislauf sondern blaue Schläuche!

Jedesmal wenn es wieder heißt, Nobody wirft den Ofen oder Fön an wundert es mich nur immer wieder das das ganz immer ein gutes Ende nimmt.


----------



## hirschi-94 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Tolle Sachen hast du da bekommen 

Zum Filter...

Mach dir nichts draus, ich hatte auch mal einen Filter im Kreislauf.
Übrigens ohne Farbzusätze etc. Und was war?! Es war trotzdem Dreck drinnen, es hat nach Kupfer Oxid ausgesehen. 
Aber so tragisch ist es ja nicht.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Tja Dukex2 noch kannst d Glück haben und es geht doch was nicht. Nur anders als beim letzten mal war es diesmal vlt 3 Tropfen die Sofort bekämpft wurden und vermutlich nichtmal richtig zum Auftreffen kammen.

hirschi-94 ja und es kommt noch mehr. Laut Amazone soll was feines noch bis zum Samstag kommen und dann kommt noch die 2. MF bestellung was vlt heute passieren kann da die Preise gerade ziemlich gut sind und wenn sie bis Miternacht bleiben ist die letzte Schwachstelle im System geschichte. 

Bei den Dreck in den Filtern war etwas CU auch mit bei und eben Staub etc. Naja es hat den Durchfluss nicht geschattet und jetzt weiß ich das ich alle 3 Monate mal Filter reinigen sollte. Was ja kein Problem ist und in 5 Min gemacht ist.


----------



## Dukex2 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*



> Tja Dukex2 noch kannst d Glück haben und es geht doch was nicht.



Wir sind doch alle froh das solche Unglücke ein gutes Ende nehmen! 
Will mir gar nicht ausmalen was alles passiert wäre wenn wir nicht gedanklich dir die Daumen gedrückt hätten


----------



## zøtac (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Heyy, ich schau auch mal wieder rein 
Schaut echt geil aus, aber warum schon wieder ein CPU Wechsel?^^


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

Och ich hab lange nichts mehr gewechselt weist du und weil die andere CPU nicht das macht was sie soll geht sie in die Bucht. Und ich hab eben den 1090t genommen.
Wirklich ?
Naja ka 
Ich hab gerade mal nur so zum interesse den Rechner gestartet es geht ja auch ohne wasser oder Kühlung jedenfalls sagt mir CPUz das es ein 1095t wäre....
Obwoh auf der Packung 1090t steht.....
Entweder ist das ein auslesefehler was das erste mal wäre oder da hat jemand was Falsch gemacht.
Aber 8 Gb werden sofort ohne Mucken erkannt.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*

So mal sehen die neue Foren Software.... Mal sehen ob ich noch mehr fehler endecke als die die ich schon kenne. 
Jedenfalls gibt es heute wieder ein Update.
Angst haß etc sind wieder mit bei. Aber ich sag mal eine Zahl die für alles enschädigt. 4,2.....

Bis zum Update. Macht euch auf was gefasst.


----------



## axel25 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora:Eine neue CPU mal wieder !!!*

Hm. Ich überlege gerade, was die Zahl bedeutet, vermutlich mal Ghz.


----------



## Lolm@n (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora: Status;Zwei Kreisläufe der Wahnsinn geht weiter*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade mal nur so zum interesse den Rechner gestartet es geht ja auch ohne wasser oder Kühlung jedenfalls sagt mir CPUz das es ein 1095t wäre....
> Obwoh auf der Packung 1090t steht.....
> Entweder ist das ein auslesefehler was das erste mal wäre oder da hat jemand was Falsch gemacht.


 
Ich glaube ein 1095t gibt es gar nicht und wenn man z.B. Sysprofile anschaut wo man alles direkt von CPU-Z übernehmen kann sieht man das dort einige ein 1095t haben 
Also ich tippe auf auslese Fehler.

Und da bist du nicht der einzige der einfach mal ne bessere CPU/MB kauft ich kenn noch jemand Namens Lolm@n, was ist das für einer >.< 

MfG


----------



## Dukex2 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora:Eine neue CPU mal wieder !!!*

Die Angabe 1095t ist ein Fehler, den es schon seid erscheinen des 1090t gibt und scheinbar nie behoben wurde. Scheint sich auch keiner beschwert zu haben


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora:Eine neue CPU mal wieder !!!*

Also ich hab heute wieder nicht alles geschaft was ich wollte.
Naja heute hab ich mich dann daran gemacht den rest zu verschlauchen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Ging auch ziemlich gut wenn man bedenkt wie mistig es geht den Schlauch über die Tüllen zu beommen und das an stellen wo man nicht ran kommt....
Da gingen solche hier besser



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die blöden Sicherungen naja die hab ich auch weggelassen nachdem ich fast daran war ne Glatze zu bekommen. da muss der Nobody sich wieder was ausknoblen.
Irgendwie waren dann die Anschlüsse alle Verschlaucht. Aber leider musste ich feststellen das ein einer Stelle ein Knick war der vorher da nicht war. Nach etwas fluchen und suchenach einen Opfer für meine Wut, bin ich zu den entschluss gekommen das es nicht anders geht und ich eine Schiene für den Schlauch bauen muss. Aber erstmal geht es ohne. Allgemein knickt der schlauch sehr gerne so wie es mir scheint. Nachdem ich dann alle Anschlüsse geprüft habe hab ich die Anschlüsse wieder mit Papier umwickelt und es kamm was kommen musste.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Das Wasser muss in die Kreisläufe. Und es ging sogar ohne undichtigkeiten etc.
Jo und nachdem alles soweit war hab ich zum Probelauf und Luft aus den Kreislauf zu bekommen mal Pauschal 4 Ghz eingestellt. Und ihr werdert es kaum glauben. Es ging. Prime stable.!!!
Beim nächsten neustart hab ich dann mal eben 4,2  Ghz eingetippert. Und oh schreck auch das ging.
Jetzt bin ich bei 4,3 Ghz bei Voltage zahlen die wie ich finde ganz annehmbar sin. 1,43 V sagt das Bios. 
Jedenfalls werde ich jetzt das OS neu Aufsetzen auf der SSD.
Aber die Durchflusszahlen sind auch ziemlich gut. Bei den CPU Kreislauf bin ich bei ca 190 l.
Naja und der Graka Kreislauf ist wie immer deutlich schlechter mit 110 l. Naja dafür hat der mehr Wiederstände.
Und die Pumpen haben nun auch Platz da mein Fehler nun aufgehoben ist. Leider muss ich immer noch die entkopplung bauen da ich dazu nicht gekommen bin. Ebenso wie die Schienen die noch gebastelt werden müssen. 
Das passiert morgen.
Die Staubfilter sind nun in der Front montiert da sie bei den Pumen nur unnötig Platz weggenomen haben.
Und der Midiplatte Lüfter hat endlich ein Gitter bekommen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Warum ? 
Naja ich hab kein Pflaster mehr und Rot passt nicht so zur Wohnung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Untergrund Beleuchtung ist zwar noch nicht ganz fertig aber es scheint ebenfalls gut auszusehen.

Um das ganze noch zusammen zufassen. Es war ne Menge Arbeit aber es hat sich echt gelohnt. Die CPU ist super der Durchfluss und die Lautstärke haben sich verbessert. 
Und entlich eine CPU zu haben die sogar meine Erwartungen übertrifft war das ganze alle mal wert. Und wenn ich denke das es nur noch einen Engpass im System gibt wo aber schon dran gearbeitet wird. 

Ein wenig unordung hab ich dann auch noch gemacht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jedenfalls denke ich kann Crysis 2 kommen. Das kann ich dann vlt auf minimalen Einstellungen Spielen 

So zum Forum kann ich soviel sagen, die Überschriften ändern geht wieder. Aber die Bilder in Groß einfügen eher nicht.


----------



## Dukex2 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora:Eine neue CPU mal wieder !!!*

1,43 V bei 4,3 Ghz ist topp  da habe ich schon ganz andere Spannungen anliegen sehen
Schön das alles gleich beim erstemal dicht ist 
Laut deiner Beschreibung muss sich ja hinsichtlich Ordnung einiges getan haben! Bin auf die Finalen Bilder gespannt.

P.s.: Woran liegts das die Bilder so klein angezeigt werden, Forum-Bug zwecks update?!


----------



## wintobi (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora:Eine neue CPU mal wieder !!!*

Schön das alles tut. Aber der finger sieht böse aus!!!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora:Eine neue CPU mal wieder !!!*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> 1,43 V bei 4,3 Ghz ist topp  da habe ich schon ganz andere Spannungen anliegen sehen
> Schön das alles gleich beim erstemal dicht ist
> Laut deiner Beschreibung muss sich ja hinsichtlich Ordnung einiges getan haben! Bin auf die Finalen Bilder gespannt.
> 
> P.s.: Woran liegts das die Bilder so klein angezeigt werden, Forum-Bug zwecks update?!


 
Naja ich hab beim Hochladen die URL kopiert und hab sie wie immer eingefügt. Aber das geht anscheind nicht.
Anscheind muss man den Beitrag erst Online stellen und dann kann man die Bilder groß einbinden obwohl die Adressen gleich sind. Das hab ich gerade noch einmal getestet.
Aber irgendwo ist mir das zu blöd. Wenn das nicht anders geht werde ich nur noch ausgewählte bilder groß einbinden. 


wintobi schrieb:


> Schön das alles tut. Aber der finger sieht böse aus!!!


Ist nicht weiter Schlimm nur ein wenig Blut.


----------



## Own3r (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora:Eine neue CPU mal wieder !!!*

 Da hat sich aber viel getan!

Erstmal super CPU und SSD 
Dann sieht man mal wieder, dass Filter ganz nützlich sind. Und gutes OC hast du da hinbekommen


----------



## Black_PC (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora:Eine neue CPU mal wieder !!!*

Da hat sich der CPU Wechsel ja gelohnt, denn 4,2 GHz sind ja auch schon mal ne Hausnummer.
Die SSD bringt bestimmt einen ordentlichen Geschwindigkeitsschub.

Aber man sieht mal wieder, dass ein Filter eigentlich wirklich schon  fast Pflicht ist.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora:Eine neue CPU mal wieder !!!*

Naja ich hab die CPU erstmal auf 4,1 laufen. Ich werde mich wenn ich mal Zeit habe noch näher damit beschäftigen aber 4,3 hatte ich ja auch schon stable.
Die SSD beinhaltet nun Win 7 und ein paar Programme und ja es ist nun wie beim Laptop. Man schaltet ein Wartet etwas auf das Bios gibt das PW ein und Schon gehts los. Die WD beinhaltet nun alle Spiele und die F$ die Daten. So wie es sein muss. Die Performance und geschwindigkeit ist einfach nur noch schön. Wie hieß das gleich nochmal wenn so ne Uhr kommt ?
Und gestern hat ein Shop ein Fehler gemacht.
Um den letzten engpass auszulöschen hab ich beobachtet usw. Aber immer kurz vor mitternacht wurde es wieder teurer. Aber gestern nicht. So habe ich gestern zugeschlagen. Und auch noch mit ein paar letzte Teile bestellt die gebraucht werden.
Wenn das dann eingebaut ist hab ich dan u.a entlich Front USB.

Aber das war nicht alles. Heute habe ich die Graka Abdeckung der 2. Graka lackiert 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und habe die Pumenentkoplung und Halterung gebaut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ebenso die Untergrund Beleuchtung.
Die Untergrund beeuchtung ist ein Flexlight was etwas Heller ist als die üblichen die ich bisher hatte.
Es wird von mehreren Winkeln gehalten und Beleuchtet nun schön den Boden unter den PC. Später wenn die Seitenabdeckungen kommen wird es auch noch so bleiben. 
Die Pumpen stehen nun rundum entkoppelt da so das es wirklich kein Geräuch mehr von ihnen kommt. Jetzt hab ich nur noch den Luftstrom als Lautstärke Quelle. 
Auch wurden die letzten Knicke beseitigt was ich mittels kleiner schienen gemacht habe. So ist der Durchfluss um 10 l besser geworden. Und auch die Abdeckung für die Pumpen passt. Nun muss dort nur noch die Beleuchtung hin aber das ist schnell gemacht.
auch sitzen nun alle Schläuche wie sie sollen und ich muss sagen es war die Richtige entscheidung von den Schläuchen her. Die anderen wirkten etwas klein die sind genau Richtig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beachtet das ich nur bestimmte Bilder groß einbinde da ich dafür den Artikel erst hochladen muss und dann erst die Bilder groß machen kann. Danke vbuletin

Achja und nun Verkauft der Nobody auch wieder was.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora:mehr Durchfluss done !*

Und ich meld mich mal wieder. Es hat sich einiges getan aber eben mehr kleinigkeiten.
Aber lasst sie mich mal niederschreiben.

Erst einmal kamm ein Packet wieder mal. Nichts ungewöhnliches mag man meinen. Aber Der Inhalt ja der war fein.
Neben zwei externen Festplatten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


,nen Paar USB sticks war auch na ? Richtig das letzte Puzel Teil für die Front drin.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Und das hab ich gleich angeschlossen. Natürlich diesmal über eine Feuerfesten Unterlage.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Aber es ging. Ich konnte nun die zum ersten mal nutzen. Endlich nicht mehr hinter den Pc klettern.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jo und so werde ich wohl die Frontblende Am Wochendene zusammenbauen. Denn ich habe noch was feines gefunden. Nämlich das hier.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diese Folie ist besser als jede Farbe. Sie lässte das Licht zum Teil durch ist aber größtenteils Schwarz. Genau das was ich wollte aber mit Farbe nicht hinbekommen hätte.
Dann habe ich die Lackierte Graka abdeckung zusammengeklebt und eingebaut. Efekt einfach nur cool. Ich muss nur noch was wegen der Sli Brücke machen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja der PC ist ansonsten immer noch lese und läuft stabil auf 4,3 Ghz. Denn in den Packet war noch was feines drin. Das was noch limitiert hat. Und nun ? Ja ich sag nur das was Win 7 meint. 7,7. Und das ist das niedrigste. Das ist die CPU,Ram und SSD. Die Grakas machen 7,9.
So einen Test habe ich heute auch noch fix fertig gemacht.
Ja und dann wollte ich noch los werden das ihr es bald überstanden habt. Dann wird es hier keine Updates mehr geben weil ich dann fertig bin. Es wird nur noch 2-3 Updates geben und das wars dann. Ich denke da werden sich einige bis alle freuen.
Danach wird es noch ein Projekt geben. Aber ich denke das wird nicht öffentlich werden da es eh keinen Interessieren wird.
Da werde ich weil ich immer mehr Tests mache das Alte Gehäuse zu einen Benchtable umbauen. mit einigen annehmlichkeiten fürs Testen.


----------



## Dukex2 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora:ein paar kleinigkeiten*

Auf die 2-3 Updates werden wir uns auf jedenfall freuen, denn es ist immer wieder ein Genus deine Berichte zu lesen.

Sorry ich stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch! Was ist das für ein Modul von Nzxt das du dir für die Front geholt hast???


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora:ein paar kleinigkeiten*

Das hat mal Black PC gepostst weil es damals darum ging wie ich alle Front USB anbinden kann.
Naja als das erste dann kamm ist es beim anstecken abgefackelt. Obwohl es richtig angesteckt war. Naja und nun hat es so lange gedauert bis das neue da war. Und das geht endlich.


----------



## BENNQ (4. März 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora:ein paar kleinigkeiten*

Es ist immer toll wenn ein PC fertig wird! Erst recht so ein tolles Teil wie du es hast! Ist trotzdem Schade das nur noch 2-3 Updates kommen... Du leistes immer super arbeit!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora:ein paar kleinigkeiten*

Ich hab ja gestern das Teil eingebaut. Alles super dachte ich. Aber nö als ich gestern ausgeschalten hab bluescreen. Naja heute gesucht und tatsache der interne USB Hub verursacht beim herunter fahren Bluescreens. Glückwunsch....


----------



## BENNQ (5. März 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora:ein paar kleinigkeiten*

Mit den Hubs hast du wirklich wenig glück... 

Ich hoffe du kriest das noch hin


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora:ein paar kleinigkeiten*

Nein wohl eher nicht.
Ich habe nun eine ganze Weile getestet. Und ich hab auch raus was nicht so recht geht. 
Es liegt diesmal an der Software. Genauer gesagt liegt ein Treiber konflikt vor.
Ich habe mal eben für den hub das OS neu instaliert. Und siehe da er Funktioniert wie es soll auch beim Herunterfahren. Nachdem ich aber alles Instaliert habe ja dann dauert es nicht lange und es kommt nen Blauer Bildschirm beim runterfahren obwohl alle Treiber richtig instaliert sind.
Die sehen so aus. Man beachte was beim blauen Bildschirm da steht. USB hub sys....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Ich habe nun zwei Kandidaten an dennen es liegen kann. Einmal am Graka Treiber und einmal am Display Treiber wobei ich eher letzteres glaube. Ich werde also Morgen nochmal auf einer Testplatte das ganze instalieren und schauen ob ich es so schaffe. Aber wenn es einer der beiden wirklich ist ja dann hab ich ein Problem. Denn beide brauch ich. Ergo werde ich wohl das Teil zurück schicken und mir was anderes überlegen müssen. vlt nehm ich gleich zwei interne Verlängerungen und schliese HM und Display drausen an. Dafür hab ich ja dann die Front USB mehr.und Hinten sind ja noch genug frei.
Da ich aber ziemlich lange mit dem hub rum experimentiert habe ud neben bei auch noch Reviews schreibe,Takte, Vorträge ausarbeite bin ich zu der Front noch nicht gekommen. Aber es liegt alles bereit so das ich hoffe am Wochenende los legen zu können.
Dann hab ich nochmal meinen Durchfluss Fotografiert. Ich denke der ist nicht soo schlecht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und damit ihr wisst wie es zz aussieht hab ich auch mal den nnenraum mal abgelichtet. Man beachte die Graka Abdeckung. Als Kontrast zu den Matten Schwarz überall.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn man genau hinschaut sieht man auch ein neues Spielzeug was ich mir aus interresse geholt habe.


----------



## Dukex2 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora:ein paar kleinigkeiten*

Ich bewundere deine Geduld die du dabei noch an den Tag legst nach den ganzen Problemen die im laufe der Zeit aufkamen und dabei noch nebenher soviel zu tun hast. 
Solange es Spaß macht und das vermittelst du, ist es gut so. Bin selber gerade dabei für eine Seite ein Review zu schreiben (mein erstes) und ich hätte echt nicht gedacht das das echt richtige Arbeit sein kann.

Mach weiter so


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora:ein paar kleinigkeiten*

Hallo mal wieder ja mich gibts noch. 

Ich habe derweilen ein paar Tests gemacht mit der Folie und bin zum schluss gekommen die Blende doch zu Lackieren. Die Folie lies sich nicht zufriedenstellend bearbeiten.

Auch der hub ist wieder weg gegangen und ersatz wurde schon bestellt.
Auch hab ich etwas die Untergrund beleuchtung verbessert.

Nachdem ich dann am WE die Blende Lackiert und Mongtiert habe kommt noch ein letztes Update. Danach ist hier schluss.

Die kleinigkeiten wie Untere Streben was so ziemlich das einzige ist was noch fehlt mach ich irgendwann noch ist aber auch nicht so wichtig.

Irgendwann in nächsterzeit kommt noch eine Chipsatzkühlung was dann die Wakü kompletieren wird.

Der nächste Mod von mir ist auch schon gelant. Wie gesagt das wird der benchtable aus den alten Gehäuse zum Hardware testen. Das wird dann aber nicht veröffentlicht schlicht weil es keinen interessieren wird und ich mir einiges hier nicht mehr bieten lassen will.
Soviel sei nur gesagt, es scheinteinigen Forenusern zu gefallen Tagebücher bzw deren Schreiber aufgrunddessen zu beleitigen oder volzuspammen. Egal ob es nun ein Zaucher oder ein Nobody ist.

Jedenfalls hab ich Bilder auch noch gemacht. Mal sehen ob es geht was ich mir aus dem How to rausgelesen habe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so wie die Graka blenden wird auch die Front aussehen.
Wenn sie dann mal lackiert ist. Was ich hoffentlich noch am WE schaffe.


----------



## BENNQ (21. März 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora:ein paar kleinigkeiten*

Mich fasziniert immer noch dieses Grün  

Schade das es bald aus ist aber irgendwann musst du ja fertig werden...

Und auf die Finalen Bilder (die hoffentlich kommen ) freu ich mich auch schon!


----------



## L.B. (21. März 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora:ein paar kleinigkeiten*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Das wird dann aber nicht veröffentlicht schlicht weil es keinen interessieren wird...



Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher.  

Der Rechner sieht mittlerweile richtig gut aus, besonders die Beleuchtung.


----------



## wintobi (21. März 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora:ein paar kleinigkeiten*

gefällt mir echt gut!!


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (21. März 2011)

Wow macht. Sich echt gut das Gehäuse gefällt mir immer mehr


----------



## Timmynator (21. März 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora:ein paar kleinigkeiten*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Das wird dann aber nicht veröffentlicht schlicht weil es keinen interessieren wird und ich mir einiges hier nicht mehr bieten lassen will.



D.h. du überlässt den Kleinkarierten das Ruder? Fände ich sehr schade. Als meist stiller Mitleser finde ich dein Tagebuch und deine sonstigen Beiträge eigentlich sehr lesenswert. Gerade weil du eben deinen eigenen Kopf hast und nicht das machst was andere sich unter "Das Richtige" vorstellen. 
Auch wenn ich schonmal der Meinung bin, dass du dir manche Beiträge zu sehr zu Herzen nimmst, aber das ist je nach Person unterschiedlich. 
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Reibung erzeugt Wärme und Wärme ist gesund


----------



## pArAdRoId (22. März 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora:ein paar kleinigkeiten*



Timmynator schrieb:


> D.h. du überlässt den Kleinkarierten das Ruder? Fände ich sehr schade. Als meist stiller Mitleser finde ich dein Tagebuch und deine sonstigen Beiträge eigentlich sehr lesenswert. Gerade weil du eben deinen eigenen Kopf hast und nicht das machst was andere sich unter "Das Richtige" vorstellen.



Dito, fänd ich auch sehr schade.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora:ein paar kleinigkeiten*



> Der Rechner sieht mittlerweile richtig gut aus, besonders die Beleuchtung


Jo danke mir gefällt er auch sogar mit untergrund beleuchtung die ich noch nicht Fotografiert habe.


> Mich fasziniert immer noch dieses Grün
> Schade das es bald aus ist aber irgendwann musst du ja fertig werden...
> Und auf die Finalen Bilder (die hoffentlich kommen ) freu ich mich auch schon!


Alles hat ein Ende auch mal ein TB. Das Finale Update wird ne Menge Bilder haben. Ich weiß nur noch nicht wie ich das ganze gestallte. Aber ich hab ne  idee.


> Wow macht. Sich echt gut das Gehäuse gefällt mir immer mehr


Wie war das noch gleich ? Das gehäuse muss dringend gemoddet werden ? Ich denke das hab ich einigermaßen hin bekommen. Und warte noch bis die Front drin ist. Dann siehts noch besser aus.


> D.h. du überlässt den Kleinkarierten das Ruder? Fände ich sehr schade. Als meist stiller Mitleser finde ich dein Tagebuch und deine sonstigen Beiträge eigentlich sehr lesenswert. Gerade weil du eben deinen eigenen Kopf hast und nicht das machst was andere sich unter "Das Richtige" vorstellen.
> Auch wenn ich schonmal der Meinung bin, dass du dir manche Beiträge zu sehr zu Herzen nimmst, aber das ist je nach Person unterschiedlich.
> Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Reibung erzeugt Wärme und Wärme ist gesund





> Dito, fänd ich auch sehr schade.


Ich mach das hier damit es mir spaß macht. Aber der Vergeht mir eindeutig wenn man immer wieder so nette Sachen liest wie 


> Hör endlich auf das pcgh Vollzuspammen mit deinen sch*** Tagebuch


 oder 





> lern erstmal richtig Deutsch du sch**** Ausländer


(Ich bin zwar deutscher aber naja..) sowie andere nette Sachen. Und sowas muss ich mir echt nicht antun. Daher werde ich mich auf tests beschrenken und die vlt noch posten. Und wenn es mir gefällt dann sag ich mal auch irgendwo meine Meinung und helfe jemanden sofern er sich helfen lässt oder ich gelassen werde.
Aber keine Angst das mache ich hier schon noch zu ende. Wenn ich was angefangen habe wird das auch beendet.
Das andere Projekt wird auch nicht so umfangreich und wird lediglich so aussehen das ich das alte Case so umbaue das ich schnell mal die gesamte HW Tauschen kann, Dazu noch ne beleuchtung, ein Paar Halterungen, etwas lackieren etc und passt. Eben so das man es auch mal paar Tage stehen lassen kann.

Aber erstmal zum Thema denn;
Heute war ein großer Tag. Warum ?
Na ganz einfach Ich habe endlich Front USB. OK hatte ich zeitweiße schon vorher aber nun habe ich es Ohne bluescreens. 
Und es funktioniert auch noch ohne Probleme. 
Alles dank zwei solcher Kabeln.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die müssen nur noch Geslevt werden und dann ist alles supie !

Naja und was lag noch so feines im Paket ?
Jaaa die neue Chipsatz und Spannungswandler Kühler.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das geschulte auge erkennt sofort das sie von Anfitech kommen. Die sollten angeblich auf mein Board passen was ich noch bezweifle aber sie stehen auf der Liste also sollte es passen. Sagen auch die Jungs von Anfitech. 
Kann natürlich auch sein das sie mich ärgern wollen nachdem ich sie mal etwas wegen ihrer Späne kritisiert habe  (lange geschichte)

Ja und dann noch die Bilder von den Versuchen mit der Folie für die Front.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zum Vergleich Einmal mit Folie und einmal lackiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nochmal für die Lichtdurchlässigkeit
Folie



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


vs Farbe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja und weil immer Schrauben verloren gehen habe ich noch die hier geordert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora:ein paar kleinigkeiten*

Ey ey eeeey eeeeeeeeey Nasenbär!!!! Wenn du wegen so Vollpfosten die dich wegen deiner Schreibschwäche kritisieren mit dem ganzen aufhörst, finde ich raus wo Du wohnst, komm zu Dir und... Hmmm.. pieks dich so lange mit Wattestäbchen bis du blutest!?! Hmm... neee... mach einfach weiter Nobody!


----------



## wintobi (23. März 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora:ein paar kleinigkeiten*

hä was haben die mit deinem Deutsch das ist besser zum teil als meins und ich bin auf nem Gymi also weiter gehts!!

Edit: Kero würde so etwas nie schaffen weil er seht sensibel ist!!


----------



## L.B. (23. März 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora:ein paar kleinigkeiten*

Die Herren, die dich mit diesen vulgären, argumentativ wenig schlüssigen Bemerkungen schlecht zu machen versuchen, haben meine vollste Verachtung. 

Nichtsdestotrotz hast du wieder einige sehr schöne Sachen abgelichtet. Die Kühler von Anfitec sind wie immer wirklich sehr edel. 


P.S. Ich lege mir auch schon mal einen Vorrat an Wattestäbchen an. Überlegt dir also gut, ob du aufhörst zu schreiben...


----------



## Hatschi (23. März 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora:ein paar kleinigkeiten*

sers

Dann melde ich mich mal hier zu Wort.
Ich hätte eine Idee was du noch vielleicht machen könntest, zwei Backplates für deine Graka´s, falls das noch nicht geplant wurde.
Hab das Tagebuch schon länger verfolgt, aber man hält sich zurück.
Dein PC sieht echt lecker aus

Scheiß auf das was andere sagen, hab keine Probleme gehabt hier etwas zu versthen.


----------



## Own3r (23. März 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora:ein paar kleinigkeiten*

Lass dich nicht einschüchtern! 

Deine Arbeiten sind klasse, lass die doch reden


----------



## Dari (24. März 2011)

Own3r schrieb:
			
		

> Lass dich nicht einschüchtern!
> 
> Deine Arbeiten sind klasse, lass die doch reden



Ganz genau, hast ein schönes Projekt sieht super aus !


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora:ein paar kleinigkeiten*

Ja das sagt ihr jetzt auch nur so. Falls es jemanden noch nicht aufgefallen ist, ich hab ne leichte Rechtschreibschwäche. Ich kann zwar normal lesen,redenetc aber beim schreiben mach ich ne menge Fehler wie man überall sieht. Ich versuchs zwar immer einigermaßen hin zu bekommen aber das klapt ganz selten. Daher sind eben einige der Meinung das ich ein Ausländer bin oder was auch immer.

Was ihr im übrigen noch nicht wisst ist das hier  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das musste einfach sein  Hat sich aber echt gelohnt
Ich sag nur 7-8-7 

Hatschi, meinst du sowas ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist schon vorhanden. Neben den optischen Aspekt hat es noch zwei andere Funktionen. 
1. Es schützt vor Wasser wenn Nobody mal wieder bastelt 
2. Nobody sieht wenn er wieder Staub wischen muss.

Die Staubfilter nehmen zwar ne Menge weg aber irgendwie kommt immer was durch.
Irgendwann muss ich nur noch ein paar Bilder mit der unterboden Beleuchtung machen.

Ja und dann hab ich noch mal was anderes geschrieben.


----------



## Hatschi (24. März 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora:ein paar kleinigkeiten*

sers

Ja sowas mein ich XD, habs leider nicht gesehen->hab wohl Seite 280! übersprungen, aber auf dem Bild mit dem neuen Arbeitsspeicher ist sie wieder weg?
Der Arbeitsspiecher passt richtig gut rein wie Faust auf Auge.


Die Rechtschreibung ist ein Spiel. Und ich bin am verlieren ich auch


----------



## BENNQ (24. März 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora:ein paar kleinigkeiten*

Geiler Ram 
Schwarzes PCB 

Und es ist deine Entscheidung ob du was schreibst oder nicht! In meinem TB sind deine Kommentare übrigens sehr gerne gesehen  auch wenns grad ned weiter geht ... Du hast einfach Ahnung !


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora:ein paar kleinigkeiten*



Hatschi schrieb:


> sers
> 
> Ja sowas mein ich XD, habs leider nicht gesehen->hab wohl Seite 280! übersprungen, aber auf dem Bild mit dem neuen Arbeitsspeicher ist sie wieder weg?
> Der Arbeitsspiecher passt richtig gut rein wie Faust auf Auge.
> ...



Kann ja passieren.
Ja die Graka Abdeckungen waren bei dem Foto nicht drauf weil ich da den Ram Kühler abgebaut habe und der das Plexi sonst zerkratzt. 



BENNQ schrieb:


> Geiler Ram
> Schwarzes PCB
> 
> Und es ist deine Entscheidung ob du was schreibst oder nicht! In meinem TB sind deine Kommentare übrigens sehr gerne gesehen  auch wenns grad ned weiter geht ... Du hast einfach Ahnung !



Ja ich hab welche mit schwarzen PCB und aus der selben charge erwischt die auch noch ziemlich gut war. Selbst der Excellram macht nicht mit wo die noch müde lächeln.


----------



## zøtac (24. März 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora:ein paar kleinigkeiten*

Täusch ich mich oder seh ich im dritten Bild einen umgeknickten Schlauch? 

Ansonsten siehts immer geiler aus, Respekt


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (25. März 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora:ein paar kleinigkeiten*

OHA , was das ein geiler Speicher ist


----------



## hirschi-94 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora:ein paar kleinigkeiten*

Sieht echt top aus alles!!!

Wieso eigentlich schon wieder ein neuer Speicher? 
Aber er sieht auch noch gut aus der Speicher 

BTW: Lass dich von anderen nicht unter kriegen. Wenn dich einer Beleidigt gibt es ja auch Mods, die dagegen vorgehen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora:ein paar kleinigkeiten*



zøtac schrieb:


> Täusch ich mich oder seh ich im dritten Bild einen umgeknickten Schlauch?
> 
> Ansonsten siehts immer geiler aus, Respekt


 
Nee das sieht nur so aus. Ich werde es aber noch etwas abändern 



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Sieht echt top aus alles!!!
> 
> Wieso eigentlich schon wieder ein neuer Speicher?
> Aber er sieht auch noch gut aus der Speicher
> ...


 
Naja ich hab in einem anderen System von mir neuen speicher gebraucht. Und so hab ich mir den gekauft. Naja und weil der ziemlich gut ist hab ich eben den in dem System eingebaut und den anderen wo anders rein.

So und am nächsten Wochenende werde ich vlt lackieren oder eben den Chipsatz umbauen.  Mal sehen was das bringt. Derzeit hab ich im Case ne Temperatur von ca 30° bei 24 ° Raum. Vermutlich heizt da noch das Board.


----------



## rabitt81 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora:ein paar kleinigkeiten*

bei 24° raumtemp sind 30° Mobo doch eigendlich soweit okay. Bei deinem geplanten WaKü umbau fürs Mobo umfasst dies den kompletten Chipsatz oder nur Spawas und die NB?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora:ein paar kleinigkeiten*

Ich werde die Northbridge Kühlen. Die Southbridge werde ich nicht Kühlen da sie nicht Warm wird und Schläuche darunter zu verlegen ist auch nicht so einfach.Zumindest so das es ordentlich aussieht.

Die Spannungswandler werden ebenfalls mit gekühlt Sonst sähe es ja nicht gut aus und das ist auch der Hauptgrund für die ganze Aktion. Nach neueren Betrachtungen wird die Story vlt nicht so schlimm. Ich muss nur zwei Schläcuhe umlegen und zwei neue einbringen. Das größte Problem wird wohl sein die stock Kühler runter zu bekommen.


----------



## hirschi-94 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora:ein paar kleinigkeiten*

Kann dir in allen Punkten zustimmen...
Habe ich damals bei mir auch so gemacht. 

Wieso soll es ein Problem sein den Stock Kühler runter zu bekommen?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora:ein paar kleinigkeiten*

Naja dazu muss ich das ganze Board aus dem Rechner raus bekommen. Um das zu schaffen muss ich alle Kreisläufe ablassen. 

Naja und dann eben die Push Pins raus bekommen. Problem dabei der ganze Kühler ist ein Stück und ich wills ohne Zerstörung hin bekommen.


----------



## rabitt81 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora:ein paar kleinigkeiten*

bekommste das Mobo nicht raus wenn du den Cpu kühler abbaust und de 2 Grakas vom Mobo ziehst so würdest du die sache mit dem kompletten Ablassen der Kreisläufe entgegenkommen. und die sache mit den Pushpins ist auch nicht so schlimm sind zu lösen ohne Zerstörung.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora:Mal wieder Fail*

Wenn das nur so einfach währe...

Ich hab es am Freitag zum Samstag probiert.
Ich habe die Kreisläufe abgelassen und schon da hätte ich aufhören können. Es lief einfach zu gut. Danach hab ich die Grakas ausgebaut und die AGB Halterung abgeschraubt. Danach das Board abschrauben ging auch zu einfach.
Jedenfalls sah ich dann die Pins und bei den Mosfets ging es auch einfach. Einfach zusammentrücken und runter durchstecken. Da aber der Boardkühler zusammen hängt musste noch das Teil von der Northbridge runter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Ja und die Pushpins gingen nicht rauß. Zusamendrücken ging aber nicht durch das Board....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Naja und alles hat nicht geholfen. ich bekamm die Pins nicht durch ich hab alles versucht aber es ging einfach nicht.
Und das Board wollte ich ja auch nicht gerade zerstören was meine Mittel ziemlich einschränkte.
Ich denke das die Löcher einfach zu klein sind um die Pins wieder durch zu bekommen. Also hab ich letztlich alles wieder zusamengeschraubt ein paar Änderungen vorgenommen und das wars...


----------



## Own3r (3. April 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora:Mal wieder Fail*

Das mit den Pushpins ist natürlich richtig mies ! Vllt. solltest du sie mit einem feinen Bohrer in der Mitte anbohren. Ich frage mich wie die die Pins überhaupt da reinbekommen haben


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora:Mal wieder Fail*

Naja am Board oder den Pins bohre ich nicht rum. Das Board soll ja noch ne Weile halten und dei Gefahr ist groß das da was kaputt geht.

Reinbekommen ist ja kein Problem mit genügend Druck ist das kein Proble da der Wiederstand da nicht so groß ist.


----------



## SaKuL (3. April 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora:Mal wieder Fail*

Ich habe bei einem kaputten Board vorsichtiger mit einer Rasierklinge Span für Span vom Push-Pin der Southbridge abgeschnitten (senkrecht), irgendwann ging er dann durch. Wenn man das geduldig macht, dann klappt das ohne Komplikationen.


----------



## L.B. (3. April 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora:Mal wieder Fail*

Du kannst den Pushpins auch einfach auf der Rückseite abknipsen. Falls du das Board mal umtauschen musst, kannst du einfach die Pins von einem anderen Kühler nehmen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (11. April 2011)

*AW: Projekt Aurora:Mal wieder Fail*

Wie gesagt ich wollte nichts kaputt machen. Vlt Mal wenn anders aber so überlege ich noch wie ich die Teile ohne Zerstörung raus bekomme. 
Irgendwie muss das aber passieren da wenn ich Takte läuft die CPU stabil aber nach ca 30 Min ab einen Bestimten Takt unter Prime geht der PC einfach aus ohne Bluescreen etc. Ich vermute eine Schutzabschaltung. Die CPU kann nicht zu heiß sein zumindest nicht bei 60 °.

Wer da was weiß kann es aber auch posten ^^

Naja nichts desto Trotz nähern wir uns immer weiter dem Ende. Noch zwei Wochen. Das wird sicher viele Freuen da ich danach wohl mehr oder weniger hier kaum bzw gar nicht mehr posten werde.

Ich habe am Wochenende die Frontplatte lackiert. Eigentlich sollte es schon am samstag geschehen aber da hat das Wetter nicht mitgemacht. Hir war einfach zuviel Wind so das es wohl schief gegangen währe. Am Sonntag hat aber alles geklappt Und ich bin nach der zweiten Lackierung zufrieden gewessen. Auch das Ergebniss lässt sich sehen. Wie ich finde.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


abgeklebt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und lackieren



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ergebnis



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


auch vom nahen nicht schlecht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht ich hab zwei Seiten zum einbauen. Ich werd aber die Glänzende nach vorn nehmen.

Dahinter wird dann noch das Gitter kommen und alles befestigt. Anschliesnd noch ein letztes update mit zusammenfassung und dieses Projekt ist Vorbei.


----------



## Schelmiii (11. April 2011)

*AW: Projekt Auroraie Front*

Sieht sehr gut aus. Schade das bald schluss ist, aber alles hat ein Ende


----------



## BENNQ (11. April 2011)

*AW: Projekt Auroraie Front*

Sieht richtig gut aus 

Super lakiert!!!

Und so is die Front ja mal voll der Hammer!

Freu mich schon auf die Bilder mit dem Gitter weil die noch sichtbaren Kabel schon noch leicht stören...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (11. April 2011)

*AW: Projekt Auroraie Front*



Schelmiii schrieb:


> Sieht sehr gut aus. Schade das bald schluss ist, aber alles hat ein Ende


 
Jo finde ich auch. Ist ja aber nicht so das ich nichts anderes baue.



BENNQ schrieb:


> Sieht richtig gut aus
> 
> Super lakiert!!!
> 
> ...


 
Danke, Die Kabel werden in der Tat noch umverlegt. Die werden dann wie die anderen Kabel der Steuerungen etc in mit in den Kabelkanal verlegt der sich an den Seiten zur Ausenwand hin befindet. somit wird nichts mehr von dennen zu sehen sein. Das gitter Lass ich aber Silber und das sollte dann ziemlich gut aussehen mit den Gehäuse und den Innenraum. 

Ich werde auch das ganze so Fest machen das man die Front abnehmen kann da die Staubfilter recht schnell zu sind.


----------



## Gnome (11. April 2011)

*AW: Projekt Auroraie Front*

Sieht super aus, lackiert . Man könnte fast meinen, du hast satiniertes Plexiglas dafür genommen . Schön sauber, so gehört sich das


----------



## wintobi (11. April 2011)

*AW: Projekt Auroraie Front*



> Das wird sicher viele Freuen da ich danach wohl mehr oder weniger hier kaum bzw gar nicht mehr posten werde.



Wieso lässt du dich so nieder machen??


Aber die Front gefällt mir echt super!!


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (11. April 2011)

*AW: Projekt Auroraie Front*

KLass Handarbeit , deine Arbeit hat mir bis jetzt immer geflaallen, du ahst einfach Ahnung


----------



## Gnome (11. April 2011)

*AW: Projekt Auroraie Front*



Der kleine Jayson schrieb:


> KLass Handarbeit , deine Arbeit hat mir bis jetzt immer geflaallen, du ahst einfach Ahnung


 
Wasn mit deiner Tastatur los ?


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (11. April 2011)

*AW: Projekt Auroraie Front*

biscHen kaPuTt aBer haBe Schon dIe nEue im wArrenKoRb !


----------



## Own3r (11. April 2011)

*AW: Projekt Auroraie Front*

Super gearbeitet! Ich finde es auch schade das hier dann Schluss ist, jedoch hast du es dann endlich geschafft


----------



## SaKuL (11. April 2011)

*AW: Projekt Auroraie Front*



Der kleine Jayson schrieb:


> biscHen kaPuTt aBer haBe Schon dIe nEue im wArrenKoRb !


 
lol

@topic

Super Arbeit, leider fehlt mir das "Aurora" ein wenig und die Bedingung, dass deine Freundin die Optik bestimmen darf kann ich nich wirklich wiederfinden

P.S. Ja ich kann mich noch an den Anfang erinnern


----------



## Sickpuppy (11. April 2011)

*AW: Projekt Auroraie Front*

Aurora hat er Innen doch genug . Finde die Blende passt super zum Case.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (11. April 2011)

*AW: Projekt Auroraie Front*



Der kleine Jayson schrieb:


> biscHen kaPuTt aBer haBe Schon dIe nEue im wArrenKoRb !


 Du das ist dringends notwendig 


Own3r schrieb:


> Super gearbeitet! Ich finde es auch schade das hier dann Schluss ist, jedoch hast du es dann endlich geschafft


 Danke alles hat ein Ende auch eine Wurst die hat sogar zwei.


SaKuL schrieb:


> lol
> @topic
> Super Arbeit, leider fehlt mir das "Aurora" ein wenig und die Bedingung, dass deine Freundin die Optik bestimmen darf kann ich nich wirklich wiederfinden
> P.S. Ja ich kann mich noch an den Anfang erinnern


Nun was fehlt dir denn so ?
Ich habe eine beleuchtung die dem Nordlicht durchaus konkurenz machen kann. Zumal ich meine die Bilder von der untergrund beleuchtung noch nicht gepostet zu haben...

Was den Rest betrifft finde ich es ok und es gefällt mir. Ein schönes Gehäuse was sich im Wohnraum einfügt und dennoch nach seines gleichen Sucht. 



Sickpuppy schrieb:


> Aurora hat er Innen doch genug . Finde die Blende passt super zum Case.


 
Was ich meinte


----------



## L.B. (11. April 2011)

*AW: Projekt Auroraie Front*

An der Beleuchtung hast du meiner Meinung nach wirklich nicht gespart. 

Die Frontblende sieht übrigens genial aus und hat was von einem Sportfahrzeug. Die Kabel würde ich dort aber noch verstecken und eventuell könntest du den Schacht zwischen Blende und Radi noch dezent beleuchten. Ansonsten sieht es wirklich extrem gut aus.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Projekt Auroraie Front*

Beleuchtet wird das noch keine Sorge.

Aber sollte hier nicht ein Update stehen ? 
Wollte Nobody nicht eigentlich schon alles fertig haben ?
Wird Nobody zu guter letzt wie Lower ? 

Nein keine Sorge. Meine Updates kommen schon noch wenn ich sie versprochen habe.
Aber es gab leider kleine Probleme mit meiner Internet Leitung.
Das musste auch Dark-Blood feststellen weswegen sein Paket erst morgen raus geht. (sorry)
Jedenfalls konnte ich aufgrund der Fehlersuche nicht basteln. Aber für Ostern hab ichs mir vorgenommen.
Da steht wieder einiges auf den Plan. Auch hat Kingston unerwartet früh ein Paket geschickt was auch noch eine Rolle mit spielt.

Egal wird euch nicht interessieren.

Mein anliegen ist ein anderes. Wird zwar der Moderation und einigen nicht gefallen aber egal.

Meine Frage.
Wollt ihr das ich wieder ein TB schreibe ?
Diesmal nicht ganz so groß und mit einen genauen Plan ?
Es wird die umgestalltung des ersten Cases zu einem Test PC beinhalten. Also wird es keine HW geben die Bahnbrechend ist. auch Slevven etc ist nicht. Es wird lediglich Metall,Lackier,Beleuchtungsarbeiten geben um aus dem Case eine Art offenen Benchtable zu machen den man zu einen normalen Gehäuse wieder umrüsten kann. Rein für Tests.

Wer will kann antworten wer nicht will der lässt es bleiben. Wenn ich jemanden nicht mitzähle liegt das daran das er auf meiner Ignurierliste steht die etliche Namen trägt.


----------



## wintobi (20. April 2011)

*AW: Projekt Auroraie Front*

Ja klar will ich nen Tb von dir mal was anderes!!

MfG

Edit: Mit dem Update nicht schlimm!! Dann hab ich was schönes zu Ostern!!

Edit2: Steh ich auch auf der liste???


----------



## Darkfleet85 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Projekt Auroraie Front*

Super Case! und sehr schöne Handarbeit! Mal nicht so ein Kaufmod... gefällt mir gut!


----------



## hirschi-94 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Projekt Auroraie Front*

Klar wollen wir wieder ein Tb vom lieben Nobody 

Ich habe auch mal eine art Benchtable gebaut. 
Das ging so: 
Mobo Tray raus und an eine Seitenwand schrauben fertig


----------



## StrahlemanDeluxe (21. April 2011)

*AW: Projekt Auroraie Front*

hey Nobody du bist wie du bist mein Gott haben wir nich alle irgentwo ein lofen ich kann drüber weg sehen wen mir die schuhe nich gefallen zieh ich sie nicht an letzten endes kannst du nur schreiben und deine meinung vertreten aber deine arbeiten sind echt toll und ich vervolg sie gern auch wen ich mich meist im hintergrund halte also auf alle fälle ein Tb mein ABO hast jetzt schon


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (21. April 2011)

*AW: Projekt Auroraie Front*

Weil deine Arbeit mich immer überzeugen konnte und du handwerklich echt begabt bist würde ich mich sehr über ein Tagebuch freuen, vorallem wie du den Benchtable wieder verschlie0en willst zu einen normalen Pc


----------



## Black_PC (21. April 2011)

*AW: Projekt Auroraie Front*

Also ich war jetzt in letzter Zeit eher ein stiller Mitleser, aber deine Arbeit gefällt mir nach wie vor gut und bei solchen Projekten kann man auch immer mal noch ein paar gute Ideen aufschnappen und mein Abo hättest du beim neuen TB auch schon mal


----------



## BENNQ (21. April 2011)

*AW: Projekt Auroraie Front*

Poste einfach den Link zum neuen TB hier rein dann bin ich dabei 

Und lass dich nicht runtermachen! Es soll ja vieleicht Leute geben die gegen dich was haben aber es gibt auch andere!


----------



## ~3χT@~ (21. April 2011)

*AW: Projekt Auroraie Front*

Nobody fragt:"Wollt ihr das ich wieder ein TB schreibe?" = "Ja!":sag der stille Mitleser(du warst der Grund warum ich mich hier angemeldet habe  Danke dafür )


----------



## axel25 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Projekt Auroraie Front*

Was für eine Frage: [...]ihr ein neues Tagebuch? 
Natürlich wollen wir eins.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (24. April 2011)

*AW: Projekt Auroraie Front*

Soo erstmal frohe Ostern.

Ansonsten ja Mod ist fertig. Fast alles ist nun verbaut und funktioniert auch noch. Einzig und alleine die Unteren Blenden fehlen noch aber die sind vlt auch nicht mehr notwendig.
Die 500 GB Festplatte die vom Anfang wurde nun gegen eine 2 TB Platte wie ich sie schon habe ersetzt. Warum ? Naja 2,5 TB wahren schon wieder voll. somit beläuft sich das Gesamte Speicher Volumen derzeit auf;
2x 2TB Samsung F4
2x 500 GB (2,5 " und 3,5")
1x 60 GB (SSD)
Macht 5,06 TB Speicherplatz.
Zusätzlich befindet sich derzeit eine Test SSD mit 96 GB im System.
Und da sind wir auch schon wieder bei einem Thema. Das nächste Tagebuch.
Also es wird eines geben. Vermutlich sogar demnächst. Es wird wie gesagt mein Altes Case umgebaut zu einem Test Case. Da wird neben den üblichen Metall Arbeiten noch Beleuchtet etc. Ebenso vorrichtungen zum Halten von Kammeras gebaut.
Warum das ganze ? Naja trotz meiner Schreibweiße bin ich nun Redakteur. Und wenn ich sehe was ich umbauen musste nur um die Test SSD einzubauen naja... 

Bilder und den abschliesenden Post wird es noch geben. Ebenso mit einen Fazit was nicht ganz unputzisch sein wird. Dessen bedarf es aber noch ein wenig Vorbereitung. ua werd ich noch einmal das ganze TB durchlesen. Da ich aber noch das Review zur SSD fertig machen müsste wird das ganze wohl erst nächstes WE zu lesen sein.

Eines werd ich aber vorneweg nehmen. Und zwar wie ich weiter hier aktiv sein werde.

Ich werde hier weiter Posten. Allerdings nicht mehr in Treads die nicht von mir sind. Lediglich in dennen Poste ich noch etwas wo ich einmal angefangen habe was zu schreiben und eben in meinen.Auch wird das Antworten nicht mehr in umfassenden Still geschehen sondern nur ganz knap mit wenige Worten. Das ganze ist eine Reaktion auf die vielen netten PNs die ich hier oder wo anders bekommen habe. Ich bin nur hier weil es mir Spaß macht. Demnach sehe ich nicht ein warum ich mich sinnlos von Usern belegen lassen muss die offentsichtlich keine Ahnung haben. Das ist auch die Art wie ich sie zu letzt verfolgt hatte. Aber leider spiegelt sich die ganze Sache letztlich das wessen der jetzigen Gesellschaft wieder. Kritik darf nicht gesagt werden man darf immer nur ja und amen sagen dann wird man was.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (24. April 2011)

*AW: Projekt Auroraie Front*

Mhh was machst du mit deinen Speicherplatz ;D
Das sind aj erfreuliche Nachrichten mit dem Tb vom Benchtable.
Das fidne ich Schade ich fande deine Antworten und Kritiken immer Hilfreich und sie hatten IMMER etwas wahres 

MFG Johannes


----------



## Dukex2 (24. April 2011)

*AW: Projekt Auroraie Front*

Finde deine Art wie du deine Artikel/Reviews schreibst immer sehr gut. Doch das beste an dir ist, das du sagst was du denkst und das schätzen auch viele hier! 

Würde mich freuen wenn in meinem Tagebuch hin und wieder vorbei schaust und deine Meinung offen schreibst, bist sehr willkommen!


----------



## BENNQ (24. April 2011)

*AW: Projekt Auroraie Front*

Freut mich das es wieder ein neues Tagebuch gibt! Dafür gibts den Daumen  

Mich würd es auch freuen wenn du meine Arbeit weiter Kritisch begutachten würdest und das auch postest!!!

Es gibt halt auch Hobbylose Menschen die meinen ihre Meinung wäre die Einzige Richtige.

Hoffe dir macht das Forum trotzdem noch Spaß! 

Extra ein Ausführlicher Post für dich


----------



## L.B. (24. April 2011)

*AW: Projekt Auroraie Front*

Ich würde ganz eiskalt die PN Funktion deaktivieren, dann sollen die Spezialagenten mit ihren Beleidigungen mal sehen, wo sie bleiben, denn dich öffentlich zu kritisieren, 
trauen die sich bestimmt nicht. 

Ich freue mich auch schon auf dein neues Tagebuch, denn Aurora ist ja doch schon recht alt. Bin auf jeden Fall wieder dabei. 


P.S. Sind so viele Festplatten nicht zu laut? Man bemerkt ja schon einen Unterschied, ob man zwei oder nur eine Festplatte verbaut hat.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (24. April 2011)

*AW: Projekt Auroraie Front*

Nobody sit ja nicht dumm und hat alles gründlich gedämmt ;D


----------



## Own3r (24. April 2011)

*AW: Projekt Auroraie Front*

Ich freue mich auch auf den neuen Mod. Lass die anderen reden, kümmer dich einfach nicht drum


----------



## rabitt81 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Projekt Auroraie Front*

klar mach doch wieder a Tb meine stimme haste


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Projekt Auroraie Front*

Irgendwie machst du den Eindruck, als ob du dich "gezwungen" fühlst ein neues TB anzufangen, aber keine große Lust dazu hast. (oder es vermeiden möchtest)
Das ist aber nur meine Auffassung. 

Ich würde mich dennoch auf ein Weiters TB freuen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Projekt Auroraie Front*

Zwingen kann mich hier keiner.

Ob ich es wirklich will.... Ich weiß es nicht.

Manchmal möchte ich es. Dann aber auch wieder nicht wenn ich mich an bestimmte Dinge erinnere.

Fakt ist ich werde bauen im welchen umfang die veränderung öffentlich gemacht wird, wir werden sehen.


Achja 

Comming soon




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SaKuL (27. April 2011)

*AW: Projekt Auroraie Front*

Auch wenns wegen meinem Comment hier gleich wieder richtig abgehen wird:
Du ziehst irgendwie ne ganz schöne "ich armer Nobody"-Nummer ab.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Projekt Auroraie Front*

Ja sieht fast danach aus sry. War jedenfalls nicht mein Ziel auch wenn du es mir wohl kaum glauben magst.

Jedenfalls B²T


----------



## SaKuL (27. April 2011)

*AW: Projekt Auroraie Front*

Ich weiß, dass viele sich aufregen, ich war auch in einem Thread unter diesen, aber ich denke solange sich jeder an die Foren-Regeln hält (wo auch Beleidigungen verboten werden), dann sollte ein gutes Miteinander möglich sein. Leider scheint das nicht so gelaufen zu sein...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Projekt Auroraie Front*

Noch drei Tage....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _*Andi*_ (28. April 2011)

*AW: Projekt Auroraie Front*

sieht gut aus.....


----------



## Black_PC (28. April 2011)

*AW: Projekt Auroraie Front*

Hab ich was verpasst, oder was ist in 3 Tagen ?

Was mir bei dem Bilder der Front kommt, ist, warum hast du eigentlich, das Blech (?), wo der Taster und die Frontanschlüsse, drin sind, in das Plexi integriert, okay etwas blöd formuliert.
Also das Plexi, so groß gemacht, dass die Frontanschlüsse auch noch im Plexi sind ?

Weil irgendwie, finde ich, dass die Front nicht so clean aussieht, und das schon einiges gebracht hätte.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Projekt Auroraie Front*

In drei Tagen ? In drei Tagen ist Schluss, Ende, finite, finish...

Das blech bzw die Platte ist deshalb so groß weil dahinter mal eben Kabel der Steuerungen liegen, zwei beleuchtungscontroller festgeschraubt sind,noch mehr Kabel liegen,Und auch Sensoren dort sitzen. Welche ? 
Naja findet ihr es nicht auch blöd immer selber die beleuchtung entsprechend der Raum Beleuchtung dimmen zu müssen ? Oder fragt ihr euch nicht auch wie Warm es gerade im Zimmer und drausen ist... 

Jedenfalls hätte ich das was idort ran sollte nie an Plexi machen können und nur so eine Platte in der Front ging auch nicht. Daher eben so.

Und Sauber ist sie auch noch nicht weil die noch keiner geputzt hat....


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (28. April 2011)

*AW: Projekt Auroraie Front*

Die Front sieht top aus !
wie immer !


----------



## Shadow80 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Projekt Auroraie Front*

Sehr schön geworden, weiter so


----------



## L.B. (29. April 2011)

*AW: Projekt Auroraie Front*

Die Front ist echt extrem cool.  Jetzt fehlt nur noch eine dezente Beleuchtung von der Rückseite und die Front ist perfekt.


----------



## wirelessy (29. April 2011)

*AW: Projekt Auroraie Front*

Ich find die Front auch ganz gut gelungen, aber irgendwie stört mich der Teil der Frontanschlüsse extrem. Es sind irgendwie so "unfertig" aus, wenn die a) hinter dem Blech zurückstehen und b) auch noch eine andere Farbe haben. Aber sonst siehts echt gut aus.


----------



## reisball (29. April 2011)

*AW: Projekt Auroraie Front*



Black_PC schrieb:


> Was mir bei dem Bilder der Front kommt, ist, warum hast du eigentlich, das Blech (?), wo der Taster und die Frontanschlüsse, drin sind, in das Plexi integriert, okay etwas blöd formuliert.
> Also das Plexi, so groß gemacht, dass die Frontanschlüsse auch noch im Plexi sind ?
> 
> Weil irgendwie, finde ich, dass die Front nicht so clean aussieht, und das schon einiges gebracht hätte.





Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Das blech bzw die Platte ist deshalb so groß weil dahinter mal eben  Kabel der Steuerungen liegen, zwei beleuchtungscontroller festgeschraubt  sind,noch mehr Kabel liegen,Und auch Sensoren dort sitzen. Welche ?
> Naja findet ihr es nicht auch blöd immer selber die beleuchtung  entsprechend der Raum Beleuchtung dimmen zu müssen ? Oder fragt ihr euch  nicht auch wie Warm es gerade im Zimmer und drausen ist...
> 
> Jedenfalls hätte ich das was idort ran sollte nie an Plexi machen können  und nur so eine Platte in der Front ging auch nicht. Daher eben so.
> ...



Ich raff nicht, inwiefern du damit die Frage von Black_PC beantwortest.
Finde aber auch die Front hätte besser aussehen können.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Projekt Auroraie Front*

Ja also noch einmal.

Warum hat Nobody keine komplette Front gemacht ?
Ganz einfach weil es unterschiedliche anforderungen an das Material gab.
Der obere Teil ist stärker weil daran wichtige Teile befestigt wurden.
Der untere Teil ist wieder anderes Material weil daran nichts fest gemacht werden sollte, es aber ein wenig durchsichtig sein sollte.

Demnach hätte ich ein Material gebraucht was Stabil genug ist um da etwas fest zu schrauben und B noch durchsichtig ist. Dann währe es gegangen mit der komplett Front.

Die Anschlüsse sitzen auch aus einen guten Grund zurück. Das und die Beleuchtung der Front seht ihr in 

Noch zwei Tage 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fortschritt ? Rückschritt ? oder Stepschritt ?


----------



## kero81 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Projekt Auroraie Front*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Und auch Sensoren dort sitzen. Welche ? Naja findet ihr es nicht auch blöd immer selber die beleuchtung entsprechend der Raum Beleuchtung dimmen zu müssen ?



Du hast einen Dimmer für die Beleuchtung? Welchen denn? Könntest du das mal etwas genauer zeigen/erklären/verlinken?!


----------



## rabitt81 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Projekt Auroraie Front*

Ach Nobody lass dich nicht so ärgern, einigen gefällt deine lockere Art zu schreiben also kopf nicht in den Sand stecken
Gruß Rabitt


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Projekt Auroraie Front*

Naja das ist ganz einfach kero. Ich hatte mal so einen Dimmer fürs Aquarium. Damit konnte man wenn es dunkler wurde ein paar mehr Leds hochfahren lassen. Da ich denn aber nicht mehr gebraucht habe da ich was bessere gekauft hatte lag der dann ne weile rum. Naja und den hab ich halt genommen und den direkt hinter der Strom Versorgung für die Leds gehangen. Und schon gings los. Sobald es nun Dunkler wird wird die Untergrund beleuchtung und ein paar LEDs im Gehäuse heller. Das ganze ist ein kleines Kästchen was mit bei der Front sitzt. Naja und wenn der Fotowiederstand dann immer weniger Licht abbekommt werden die LEDS hoch gedimmt. Ist also nichts kompliziertes. Das ganze hab ich dann eben nur etwas auf meine bedürfnisse umgelödet dann ging es. 
Da war Aktion Fernbedinung und Wetter ne schwierigere Aktion. Aber mehr dazu 


In einem Tag



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dunkle Wolken am Horizont ?


----------



## Sickpuppy (30. April 2011)

*AW: Projekt Auroraie Front*

Ist das jetzt ein Biltzeinschlagschaden? Habe ich das aus deinem Beitrag bei Gnome richtig herausgelesen?
Wasn los immo?


----------



## pArAdRoId (30. April 2011)

*AW: Projekt Auroraie Front*



Sickpuppy schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt ein Biltzeinschlagschaden? Habe ich das aus deinem Beitrag bei Gnome richtig herausgelesen?


 
Nein, wohl eher nicht.


----------



## L.B. (30. April 2011)

*AW: Projekt Auroraie Front*

Ist das nur ein Tropfen Kühlflüssigkeit oder ist die Diode D501 um die Ohren geflogen?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Projekt Auroraie Front*

So und nun darauf woarauf man gewartet hat das Ende.

Eines vorneweg. Ich werde jetzt jeden Tag ein Teil des letzten Updates veröffentlichen. Alles zusammen würde wohl den Rahmen sprengen. Wir reden hier von über 2000 Wörtern.daher jeden Tag eine Office seite + Bildern.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alles hat ein ende auch dieses Tagebuch. Einerseits gut anderer Seits naja.....
War es nicht teilweise schön ?
Sicher es hat mir ne Menge Spaß gemacht und hat einigen mehr als nur kurzweilige Unterhaltung geboten. Nein vielen haben auch die hieraus resultierenden Reviews und Tests geholfen. Aber was ist alles in dem knappen Jahr passiert ?
Einiges....
Die ursprüngliche Hardware ist bis auf einen Teil nicht mehr vorhanden. Alles wurde mit der Zeit durch bessere Komponenten ersetzt. Bis auf das Mainboard 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das hat wieder erwarten doch tatsächlich bis zum Schluss gehalten.
Aber schauen wir uns doch mal an was so kam.
Die CPU war anfangs ein AMD 955. Dieser wurde zeitnah durch einen 965 ersetzt. Dieser wiederum viel einen 1055t zum Opfer welcher, wie sollte es anders sein, einem AMD 1090t weichen durfte. Ja und der läuft nun mit 4,3 GHz vor sich hin.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Grafikkarten hatten eine ähnliche Wandlung durch. So wurde aus einer ATI 5850 eine GTX 470 und später kam eine zweite hinzu für SLI. 
RAM haben wir auch gesehen. Die Ripjaws hielten sich lange an ihrer Position aber letztlich wurden sie durch einen 8 GB excellram ersetzt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Dieser wiederum wurde von 8 GB G.Skill RAM mit CL 7er Latenzen abgelöst. Dagegen ist die Wandlung des Netzteils von einen 550 W be Quit  zu einem Antec 750 W True Power ziemlich langweilig.
Festplatten wurden keine Getauscht. Die wurden nur immer mehr.
So war es Anfangs eine 500 GB Western Digital und nun sind es die WD, zwei Samsung F4 mit jeweils 2 TB, eine 320 GB 2,5“ Platte und eben eine Corsair SSD mit 60 GB. Macht summa summarisch 4880 GB oder eben 4,8 TB. Mehr Festplatten bekomme ich aber auch nicht mehr unter ich könnte höchstens noch die 500 GB ersetzen....
Beim Gehäuse sahen wir eine ähnliche Entwicklung. Von einen MIDI Tower der zum Schluss kaum noch Platz bot



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 aber immerhin eine Wakü enthielt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 zu einem Coolermaster Stalker was ebenfalls kaum noch platz bietet...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also nochmal der derzeitige HW stand.
AMD 1090t @ 4,3 GHz
GTX 470 im Sli @ 780,951,1550 MHz
8 GB G.skill RAM mit CL 7-7-7-24 @ 1700
2x Samsung F4
WD 500 GB 
Corsair F60 60GB
Seagate 2,5 „ 320 GB
Antec True Power 750 W

So läuft alles im normal betrieb.

Und zuvor war es;
AMD 955 @ 3,6ghz
ATI 5850 @ stock
4 GB. Gskill Ram Cl 9
500 GB WD
Bequit 550 W

Am derzeitigen Gehäuse was auch noch ne Weile bleiben wird hat sich ebenfalls einiges getan. Neben einer Wasserkühlung mit zwei Kreisläufen wurde so ziemlich alles geändert wenn man sich das ganze näher betrachtet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine midiplatte wurde eingefügt, Die Laufwerksschächte beinhalten nun einen 420er Radi.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Oben sitzt dann gleich noch so einer. Der innen Raum wurde Schwarz lackiert..Unten wurde der ausschnitt vergrößert um dort Platz zu Schaffen so das sich alles an Technik im unteren Teil und an der Unterseite des Cases befindet. Die Räder wurden ebenfalls modifiziert so das das möglich war. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es wurden streben zum Stabilisieren des ganzen eingezogen damit später nichts Vibrieren kann.

Morgen geht es dann weiter. Mit ein paar interessanten Daten für euch und noch mehr Bilder. Das besondere aber kommt ganz zum schluss wie in jedem guten Film.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (1. Mai 2011)

Feiner Bericht ;D
Nicht zufällig für die PCGh Print ?


----------



## BENNQ (1. Mai 2011)

Das find ich jetzt mal richtig interessant 

Da ich dein TB ja nicht ganz verfolgt hab (bin ja noch nicht so lang hier ) 

Wusste gar nicht das du vorher ein anderes Case hattest!

Freu mich auf die weitere Zusammenfassung!


----------



## Black_PC (1. Mai 2011)

Bin auf die weiteren Teile gespannt, auch wenn ich dein TB fast komplett mitverfolgt habe, ist die Zusammenfasssung interessant.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (2. Mai 2011)

Die Front wurde komplett natürlich auch ersetzt. Die Seitenteile wurden ebenfalls so bearbeitet das die Oberfläche ein gestreiftes Alu aussehen erhielt. Ebenfalls wurde noch ein Display für Systeminfos angebracht.
Natürlich wurden noch diverse Winkel und Halterungen gebaut und angebracht. Und viele andere Dinge derren aufzählung hier zu lange dauern würde.

Aber vlt mal ein paar Daten.

Hoch ist das Gehäuse 67 CM mit allem.
Breit ist es lediglich 24 cm
Lang ist es 63 cm.
Zusätzlich wurden noch 1,8 m² Metallplatten verbaut in Form dann eben von befestigungen, Winkeln usw.
Zusätzlich zu den üblichen Kabel wurden durch Beleuchtung etc noch 22,8 m zusätzliche Kabel im Gehäuse verlegt.
Das Gewicht liegt bei smarten 42 kg also noch nicht all zu schwer.
Insgesamt wurden 78 zusätzliche Schrauben verwendet dazu kommen dann noch die zu den verbauten Gegenständen sowieso mit dazu gehörten.
Vernietet wurden lediglich 20 Nieten.
Insgesamt befinden sich noch 24 zusätzliche LEDs im Case + eben noch die Untergrundbeleuchtung etc.
Die Wasserkühlung enthält 1,5 L Wasser was durch 4,2 m Schlauch geführt wird und sich mit 77 Litern pro stunde durch die Schläuche bewegt. Dabei laufen die Pumpen auf 60 %
Was gekühlt wird will ich jetzt nicht alles aufzählen da ist es einfacher was nicht gekühlt wird aufzuzählen. Das ist die sekundäre Lüftersteuerung und das Laufwerk. Alles andere wird aktiv gekühlt. Ein wenig extrem aber cool im wahrsten sinne des Wortes..

Die Kosten der Kühlung belaufen sich auf 1280,79 € Da ist aber alles schon mit dabei. 
Die Kosten der Verbauten Hardware liegt bei 1359,30€ Hier hab ich aber auch schon die Dämmung mit rein gezählt.

Trotz seiner zwei Pumpen und 15 Lüfter ist das ganze bei geschlossenen Deckeln ziemlich ruhig was mir verschiedene Personen ebenfalls bestätigen konnten. Man hört faktisch nur noch ein summen der Pumpen da die Lüfter nur mit 600 RPM laufen.

Aber was wurde zum Schluss noch gemacht ?
Einiges aber vieles war Kleinkram. 
Natürlich wurde die Front eingebaut. Dabei stellte ich fest das die Hochglanzoberfläche blöd an einer Front ist. Da dort drei Lüfter ihre Luft beziehen sammelt sich in kürzester Zeit ne menge Staub was man sofort sieht. Ebenfalls ist sie unerwartet empfindlich und anfällig für Finger abdrücke. Also wurde sie kurzer Hand ausgebaut und Maat Lackiert.. Nun sieht es besser im endefekt aus. Und das dahinter befestigte silberne Gitter bietet ebenfalls einen schönen Kontrast und passt zum übrigen Gehäuse. Befestigt wurde alles mithilfe von ein paar selber gebastelten Winkel die  mittels Klett band die Front halten. So kann man ganz schnell mal die Staubfilter austauschen.

Dahinter befindet sich die wieder zwei Leuchten wie ich sie schon im Case verwendet habe um das ganze noch zu beleuchten. Die Kabel und Empfänger wurden so angebracht das sie auch funktionierten. Empfänger ?

Ja mittlerweile sind es mehrere. Einmal natürlich der Empfänger für die Fernbedienung der primären Beleuchtung. Dann befindet sich dort noch ein Foto widerstand der die LED Beleuchtung entsprechend der Umgebung dimmt und hoch regelt. Je Dunkler es wird desto Heller wird es. Das ganze war mal ein Teil für eine Aquarienbeleuchtung wurde aber entsprechend umgebaut das es nun im PC befindet. Dann finden wir dahinter noch einen Bluetooth Sender und Empfänger aber wozu ? Und wo sind die Bilder ? Wann komme die ? Das erfahrt und seht ihr in dem nächsten Teil unserer kleinen finalen Serie. Welche dann einige Fragen wird aufklären können. also bis Morgen.


----------



## BENNQ (2. Mai 2011)

Schicke Daten 

Die Kosten allein für die Kühlung klingen schon nach ziemlich viel... Aber mann muss ja bedenken das dadurch die Leistung im gegensatzt zu billigeren Kühlung nochmals gesteigert wurde !  
Und schick aussehen tuts auch noch


----------



## Own3r (3. Mai 2011)

Die Kühlung hat ja fast so viel wie die Hardware gekostet 
Dafür hast du aber ein super leises System (erst recht wenn die Lüfter mit nur 600RPM laufen).


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. Mai 2011)

Und weiter gehts mit einem Teil unserer Serie das ende von Projekt Aurora.

Warum Bluetooth stand zuletzt da. Nun das ist ganz einfach. Damit ich auch mit dem Handy auf den PC zugreifen kann und mal ein paar Daten von drausen rüber schicken kann. Ebenfalls befindet sich der Empfänger einer Wetterstation im System. Dieser hat die Aufgabe mir Wetterinfos zu liefern. Das Set bekam ich mal geschenkt damit sollte man Wetterdaten der Station auch am TV abspielen können. Da aber der Sender der Ausenstation zu schwach ist reicht er nicht so weit. Also hab ich das ganze nun im PC eingebaut da es eh nur rum lag. Funktionieren tut es auch. So hab ich immer gleich die Temperatur etc von drausen. Warum ich das brauche ?
Nun letztes Jahr hab ich im Teich einige Fische durch plötzliche Kälte verloren. Das wird wohl nicht noch einmal passieren da ich Temperatur stürze nun abschätzen kann und auch gleich sehe.
Ja und wo wir gleich bei externen Geräten sind....
Das kleinere Display bekam nun auch wieder eine Bestimmung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Es zeigt mir nun wieder System Daten an die via Bluetooth an ihm geschickt werden.  Das schöne dabei, wenn Prime TV läuft bekomme ich es gleich mit wenn was abschmiert. Ja und das alles befindet sich hinter der kleineren Front platte an der alles befestigt ist. Plexiglas ging leider nicht dazu an. Und für den unteren Teil ging war mir das ganze auch nix.
Die Anschlüsse der Front USBs etc sitzen auch aus einen ganz bestimmten Grund zurück. Da es mich nachts immer angeödet hat die USB Plätze zu finden wurden diese zurück gesetzt damit dort an der Kante das Licht hängen bleibt. Das ganze wird noch durch leicht fluoreszierender Farbe verstärkt womit ich die Teile nun immer ganz einfach finden kann. Die Farbe leuchtet leider nicht so Stark wie ich wollte aber es reicht. Eigentlich sollte das ganze mit LEDs realisiert werden aber dazu war dann kein Platz mehr...
Ja Und dann haben wir noch die Untergrund Beleuchtung. Diese wird über ja entsprechend der Helligkeit im Raum gedimmt. Und sie übernimmt durch ihre Helligkeit im Dunkeln die Funktion der Blenden die eigentlich da mal hin sollten. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die größte Aktion war dann noch der Umbau auf die Mainboardkühlung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Die ist ja beim ersten mal schief gegangen da ich die Kühler nicht ab bekam. Dieses mal war ich besser vorbereitet und hatte ein Werkzeug gebaut mit denen ich besser Druck aufbauen konnte ohne das Board zu beschädigen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja und damit hab ich dann das Teil abbekommen und konnte alles verlegen.optisch hat es eine Menge gebracht. Auch übertaktungsteschnisch konnte ich so einiges heraus holen. Nur erhöht es den Aufwand bei der Wartung enorm....
Gekühlt werden lediglich die North Bridge und die Spannungswandler. Die Southbridge bekam einen Lüfter der bei der geringen Abwärme mehr als zu reicht.
Mittlerweile darf man Zb kein Raucher sein wenn man die Kühlung mit Wasser befüllen will.
Die Pumpen bekommen auf 100 % nie das alles in den Kreislauf befüllt. Also muss man da mit einen Schlauch saugen so das das Wasser soweit Steigt bis die Pumpen alles schaffen. Gerade im Graka Kreislauf ist das blöd....alleine schon deswegen weil der Radi immer leer wird beim ablassen.

Jedenfalls war das was danach kam noch heftiger.

Beim ersten einschalten noch ohne Wasser um zu testen ob alles geht (zumindest bis zum Windows Desktop kommt man bei mir ohne Kühlung) ging gar nix mehr. Ich dachte schon das Board wäre Schrott. Aber letztlich hatte ich vergessen den CPU Strom Anschluss mal wieder ein zu stecken....
Wann hatten wir das schon mal ?

Jedenfalls gab es dennoch immer wieder abstürze aber ich befüllte die Wakü dennoch. Gut ausschauen tat ja schon mal alles...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja aber selbst mit Kühlung kamimmer wieder ein Absturz mit Blue screen. Laut Fehler Code hat sich immer der Treiber der Graka aufgehangen. Also Windows reperieren lassen und Treiber entfernt. Da mir das aber zu Blöd war mit einen reperierten Windows zu Arbeiten hab ich das ganze eben neu installiert. Das dauert dank SSD auch nicht lange. Alles schön installiert und dennoch hat es bei Shogun 2 geruckelt was ich bisher noch gar nicht kannte. Vantage brachte nur geflackere und Furmark belastete nur eine Karte. Also dachte ich es wäre eine Karte hinüber weil die erste  so eine komische Brandspur hat wie man im Bild sieht...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber was ist da nun wieder los ? Ist die Graka hinüber ? Ist sie abgeraucht gerade jetzt ?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Mai 2011)

...Jedenfalls gingten im einzel betrieb die Karten ohne Probleme. Selbst als Haupt und Physix Karte ging alles. Also dachte ich es wäre die Sli Brücke aber auch die war es nicht. Zum Schluss habe ich dann den Treiber wieder installiert der vorher drauf war. Also der 260er. Der 270er denn ich zum ersten mal nutze hab ich restlos entfernt. Und siehe da es geht wieder...
Merke; nutze nie die neuste Nvidia Treiber da die manchmal eine Überraschung einbauen....
Die erste Karte die diese Brandstelle hat funktioniert dennoch. Sie hat zwar eine Macke und das merkt man manchmal etwas aber die ist nicht so schlimm. Dennoch werde ich diese Karte bald zu evga schicken denn Wasser ist an den defekt nicht schuld. Und nun macht es sich bezahlt die teuren Evgas genommen zu haben.

Am Case selber hab ich noch ein paar schat stellen aus gebessert und die letzten paar Kabel gesleevt. Somit währe dann auch das letzte Kabel schön schwarz. So und nun gibt es noch ein paar Bilder die unveröffentlicht sind bisher zumindest. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der SpannungswandlerKühler von unten mit einem Wärmeleitpad das ich entgegen der Empfehlung erneuert habe. War aber auch gut so.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Mongtierten Kühler mit Anschlüsse.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Deshalb Staubfilter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier sieht man die befestigung der Frontblende und die Kabel von der Front. Zu meinen erstaunen lies sich alles gerade noch so gut verlegen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das wars wert.

Das Ergebnis des ganzen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine SSD von innen wer schon mal eine sehen wollte so sehen die Teile aus. Warum das letzte Bld ? enfach nur so weil ichs gerade mit da hatte 

Ja und dann beantworte ich noch ein paar meist gefragte Fragen.



> 1. Hey Nobody, wie lange hast du für dein Projekt gebraucht ?


Das ganze ist schwer zu sagen da vieles so nebenbei gemacht wurde. Aber ich schätze mal das es ca 800 Arbeitsstunden waren.



> Sind das Sleeves von Nills ?


Nein ! Das sind keine vn ihm. Ich habe die Industrie Version genomen da diese günstiger ist und gleich gut ist.



> Wie hast du es geschafft das so viele dein Projekt gesponsert haben ? Ich will nämlich auch kostenlose Hardware haben.


Im allgemeinen gebe ich dazu keine Auskunft. Allerdings habe ich nichts einfach so bekommen und habe für jedes Teil was ich bekommen habe eine Gegenleistung in irgend einer Form gebracht.



> Was hast du für Farbe verwendet ?


Ich habe spezielle Metallfarbe verwendet die ich dünn aufgesprüht habe.




> Wenn ist endlich Schluss mit dem ******** ?


Bald ich einen letzten Bilder Post mit ner Menge Bilder werde ich noch machen. Danach war es das und die genervten Mods dürfen dann closen.

Zusammenfassend kann ich sagen das es doch ganz Lustig war den ganzen Rechner zusammen zu basteln. Es hat mir ne Menge Spaß gemacht. Das ich etwas über das Finanzielle Ziel hinaus geschossen bin...
also nicht viel sondern nur so um 450 % mehr finde ich nicht so schlimm. Immerhin hab ich jetzt was schnelles hier stehen und das ganze wird sicherlich noch ne Weile reichen.
Das Schreiben hat mir bis zu einem gewissen Punkt auch spaß gemacht. Nur irgendwann hab ich einfach keine richtige Lust mehr gehabt hier ins forum zu gehen aus Gründen die bekannt sein sollten. Was die Antwort einer gestellten Frage betrifft hab ich eine entscheidung getroffen. Diese weiß hier im Forum auser mir nur eine Person. Ob er diese euch itteilt oder nicht nun das wird seine Entscheidung sein.

Wie gesagt ein letztes Update in Form von vielen aufeinander folgenden Bildern wird noch kommen. Dannach war es das entgültig. Am Case wird vlt nur noch das Laufwerk vorn etwas abgeändert. Ansonsten gibt es nicht mehr viel was ich machen werde.

Ebenfalls werde ich noch die ersten Seiten aktualisieren.

Bedanken möchte ich mich bei Allen Lesern und Leuten die geantwortet haben. Besonders;

kero(lein) 
Rosstäucher 
Black PC
L.B
hirschie-94
OWN3R
BennQ
Der kleine Jayson
Dukex2
Schelmii
00p4tti7
und 
Extreme-Gamer

Die Auflistung ist keine Rang Liste, Falls ich einen Namen Falsch geschrieben habe tut es mir leid. Falls ich wenn vergessen habe werde ich ihn noch hinzu fügen.

Ebenso möchte ich mich bei den Sponsoren für ihre Geduld und ihre Artikeln etc bedanken.

Antec
Aquatuning
Noisblocker
Excelram
Coolaboratory


----------



## Black_PC (4. Mai 2011)

In deinem Projekt ist ja echt einiges passiert, auch sehr viel interessantes, teilweise hätte ich es, wohl probiert anders umzusetzen, aber es funktioniert ja eigentlich alles.

Bei deinem Tagebuch habe ich auch viele Ideen bekommen und auch ein paar sehr nützliche Infos.


----------



## L.B. (4. Mai 2011)

Da du mich so nett in den Credits gennant hast, muss ich natürlich noch einen finalen, zusammenfassenden Kommenatar abgeben.  

Das Lesen deines Tagebuchs hat wirklich Spaß gemacht, nicht etwa, weil du besonders teure Hardware verbaut hast oder dergleichen, sondern weil du fast alles selbstgemacht hast. Dass man dabei manchmal Kompromisse hinnehmen muss, ist klar, aber trotzdem ist das Endergebnis sehr überzeugend und du brauchst den Rechner nicht zu verstecken (ich würde ihn eher anketten ).


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (4. Mai 2011)

Die Frontblende sieht echt genial aus !
Mit der beste Mod und endlich mal kein kaufmod


----------



## Own3r (4. Mai 2011)

L.B. schrieb:


> Da du mich so nett in den Credits gennant hast, muss ich natürlich noch einen finalen, zusammenfassenden Kommenatar abgeben.



Das tue ich jetzt auch! 

Es ist wirklich ein sehr schönes Projekt, da du sehr vielfältig gearbeitet hast. Klar, man kann nicht alles selber herstellen, aber das, was du geht, hast du gebaut - und das perfekt! Zudem hast du dir immer etwas schönes zu den Updates ausgedacht 

Ich finde es auch super, das du mal Bilder von anderen Sache wie (an die Sachen kann ich mich besonders erinnern) zB der Hase im Schnee 

Also viel Spaß bei deinem nächstem Projekt - ich werde dabei sein


----------



## Schelmiii (4. Mai 2011)

Alles in allem ein sehr gelungener Mod und ein äußerst spannendes und interessantes TB. Vorallem weil du so ziemlich alles selbst gemacht hast. Auch dein Schreibstil hat etwas anderes im Vergleich zu andere TBs (Ich meine nicht die rechtschreibfehler, für die du ja nichts kannst^^). Der gefällt mir. Es wäre schön, wenn du noch weiterhin hier im Forum aktiv bleiben würdest und ein TB machtest. Denn deine Meinung eckt zwar oft an, aber es ist immer ein wahrer Kern dabei.

Und danke für die namentliche Erwähnung (3x i, aber nicht schlimm).


----------



## 00p4tti7 (4. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Erwähnung in den "Credits" !! ^^

Schade das es jetzt vorbei ist, aber ich freu mich schon auf deine folgenden Projekte . Da ich aktuell leider aufgrund von ABI und Führerschein usw. wenig Zeit habe wirds sich aber eher aufs lesen beschränken 

Viel Glück für deine kommenden Projekte


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (5. Mai 2011)

Ich finds auch schade das es zu Ende ist, aber iwann ist ein Gehäuse nun mal fertig. 
Ich fande die Storys immer sehr lustig. 

Hoffentlich läst du dich von den beschimpfungen nicht unterbringen und machst noch ein TB zu deinem Benchgehäuse.


----------



## BENNQ (5. Mai 2011)

Das Case sieht jetzt echt super aus!!!
Aber die Hauptsache ist natürlich das es auch dir gefällt 
Ich glaube auch das Selbermachen gibt ein gutes Gefühl ! (Ist zumindest bei mir so ) 

Hoffe du bleibst uns auch weiterhin erhalten denn ich schätzte deine Kommentare immer sehr!

Und noch mal Gratulation zum Abschluss des Tagebuchs (schaffen ja weit nicht alle  )


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (8. Mai 2011)

Eine Woche schon vorbei ohne das was am Case passiert ist. Nicht mal aufschreuben  einfach nur zocken. Schön...

Ja jedenfalls nächste Woche kommen dann noch die Bilder vom ganzen. Bisher hatte ich nicht die Zeit dazu etwas zu machen. Dazu kommen auch noch ein bis zwei Filme etc. Der Youtube acount will ja auch wieder mal was zu tun haben. Einzig eines hab ich mir noch bestellt. Das ist dann aber auch das letzte. Ehrlich. Da meine 500 GB Platte zu klein wurde hab ich mir noch eine 2 TB platte mit 7200 Drehungen bestellt. Darauf kommen dann die Programme und noch ein paar Daten. Ebenso kommt noch eine 2,5 " 500 GB platte rein so das ich jetzt über 7 TB Speicherplatz habe. Das sollte denke ich mal reichen.

Sicher fragt sich der ein oder andere Warum so viel Speicher. Nun das ist ganz einfach. Der Laptop hat nur 580 GB Speicherplatz. Mein 2. Laptop hat auch nur 500 GB. Ja und der andere Rechner tümpelt auch wiederum nur 3 TB rum. Auch meine Netzwerkplatte hat lediglich 4 TB. So kann ich also alles auf einen System lassen und mit den anderen Rechnern entsprechend zugreifen. Und da der Rechner fast den ganzen Tag online ist da er irgendwas rendert etc oder ein paar Bilder Ordner bearbeiten muss passt das (ja die 2. 470 ist da deaktiviert.)

Also dann bis nächste Woche. Eine weitere Idee für mein nächstes Projekt habe ich auch. Ich kauf einfach Ne menge Pumpen und bau für jeden Kühler einen Kereislauf mit nem Mora. Ein Kreislauf hat dann so 6 Pumpen und das passt. Das nenn ich dann noch Casemod extreme und schon hat man eines der erfolgreichsten TB ever. 14 Tägischer Maineintrag inbegriffen aber das bekommt ja nun so ziemlich jeder. Cool oder ?


----------



## Schelmiii (8. Mai 2011)

Einfach nur zocken hat schon was
ich hab ne 1,5 TB Platte und ne 60GB SSd und das reicht mir. Mit was füllst du den Speicherplatz denn? Videos, Filme, Bilder, Spiele?

Zum letzten Punkt: sehe ich genauso, so ein absoluter Kaufmod ohne jegliche Handarbeit kann schon was, so verdient man sich Hits und Maineinträge. Sehr empfehlenswert


----------



## hirschi-94 (8. Mai 2011)

Genieße deinen PC, Nobody das hast du dir verdient. 

Ich frage mich zwar immer noch wozu man so viel Speicher braucht, aber egal


----------



## Timmynator (8. Mai 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich zwar immer noch wozu man so viel Speicher braucht, aber egal



the internet is for porn  

Spaß beiseite, bei so viel nötigem Speicherplatz würde ich doch nochmal über ein weiteres (aufgrund deiner Beschreibung: stark erweiterbares) NAS nachdenken. Auch wenn der PC den größten Teil des Tages läuft...


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (8. Mai 2011)

Bei deinem I-net wüsst ich auch wie ich 7 TB voll bekomme



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Eine weitere Idee für mein nächstes Projekt habe ich auch. Ich kauf einfach Ne menge Pumpen und bau für jeden Kühler einen Kereislauf mit nem Mora. Ein Kreislauf hat dann so 6 Pumpen und das passt. Das nenn ich dann noch Casemod extreme und schon hat man eines der erfolgreichsten TB ever. 14 Tägischer Maineintrag inbegriffen aber das bekommt ja nun so ziemlich jeder. Cool oder ?



Oder bau einfach ein PC in ein Server-Rack mit 40 Grakas


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. Mai 2011)

Bevor hier einige auf Dumme ideen kommen, Nein ich hab keine Raubkopien. 

Ich hab etliches an Musik und ne Menge Bilder. Und von dennen hab ich alles Doppelt einmal die Unbearbeiteten und dann die bearbeiteten. Naja und Filme hab ich auch noch. Da sammelt sich eben einiges an.

Ein NAS hab ich seit kurzen auch. Allerdings läuft der Rechner eh fast den ganzen Tag weil er irgend welche Filme oder Bilder Bearbeiten muss. (Stabelverarbeitung.) 

Jedenfalls hab ich jetzt die Bilder nochmal. Auch ein Filmchen. 
Zu Dem Film.
Die Kamera stand einem Meter neben dem PC und so 3 m von den Lautsprechern weg die mit normaler Zimmer lautstärke liefen (war schon spät.)
Und ja ich Weiß ich brauch ein neues Mikro....

Hier das Filmchen.
Es zeigt nochmal schön die Beleuchtung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mir noch nicht so richtig gefällt ist der CPU Kühler. Der wird bei gelegenheit gegen einen Kyros getauscht 
Was noch auffällt an den Gitter bei der Front sammelt sich der Staub was nach einer Weile einer Reinigung bedarf.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (29. Mai 2011)

Sieht doch klasse aus 
Das gitter in der front ist mit das schönste


----------



## Own3r (29. Mai 2011)

Die Beleuchtung hast du echt gut hinbekommen bei dem Case


----------



## AeroX (29. Mai 2011)

Sieht echt klasse aus!


----------



## BENNQ (29. Mai 2011)

Sieht für mich schon fast nicht mehr nach nem Pc sondern eher nach nem Lebewesen aus  Vor allem wenn ich mir Vorstelle das die Beleuchtung noch pulsieren würde!


----------



## Koyote (29. Mai 2011)

Sehr schönes Gesamtbild, die Beleuchtung ist echt der burner !


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (11. Juli 2011)

So mein letzter Beitrag wenn man davon absieht das ich noch einen schreibe um mein Profil zu löschen lassen.

Es hat mir bis zu einen gewissen Grad Spaß gemacht hier unterwegs zu sein. Allerdings hab ich genug von dem Forum und einigen Benutzern. Deshalb sage ich Tschüss leute vlt sieht man sich einmal in einen anderen Forum indem man auch schreiben darf was man möchte. Und man nicht gleich der Böse ist nur wenn man die Wahrheit sagt. Ich werde vlt noch als Gast vorbei schauen und mich dann belustigen wie andere Threads hochgejubelt werden wenngleich der Inhalt sinnlos und nicht der Wahrheit entspricht.

Das somit der support für meine anderen Threads weg fällt ist dann klar.


----------



## watercooled (11. Juli 2011)

Hmm sehr schade das du gehst. Deine HowTos waren echt gut!

Naja viel Spaß dann bei HWOC  Solange du nicht ins CB Forum gehst 

MfG

PS: Ist es wirklich nötig seinen Account zu löschen


----------



## Schelmiii (11. Juli 2011)

Nein, das kannst du nicht machen 
Veröffentlich doch einfach die Namen von denjenigen, die dich stressen.
Die hörn ganz schnell auf damit.
Naja, wenn man nichts mehr machen kann, bleibt mir wohl auch nur tschüss zu sagen.
Vllt sieht man sich in dem ein oder anderen Forum


----------



## Dukex2 (11. Juli 2011)

Du hast es ja bereits angekündigt, sehr schade!!!

Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Zeit wo du das Forum um deine Anwesenheit bereichert hast.


----------



## L.B. (11. Juli 2011)

Vergiss aber nicht, unser Heatmaster LCD Projekt weiterzuverfolgen. Es nähert sich nämlich langsam dem Ziel.


----------



## Own3r (11. Juli 2011)

Ich finde es echt schade, dass du das Forum verlässt. 

Aber ich hoffe, dass du ab und zu wieder reinschaust!


----------



## hirschi-94 (12. Juli 2011)

Das war es wohl mit Nobody


----------



## negert (13. Juli 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Das war es wohl mit Nobody



Schade... wirklich schade


----------



## Timmynator (13. Juli 2011)

Schade um den informativen Teil seiner Beiträge und Basteleien. Nicht schade um seine aggressive Art und das Unvermögen mit angemessener, sachlicher Kritik umzugehen.


----------

